# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Canyonin maastopyörät

## thsp

Terve,

pikaisella haulla en spesifiä ketjua löytänyt, joten aloitetaan sellainen.

Eli Canyonin maastopyörää olen sillä silmällä katsonut, etenkin http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...34#tab-reiter2 miellyttää hinta/laatusuhteellaan. Olisinkin arvostanut jos jollakin olisi antaa kokemuksia ko. pyörästä. Ainakin pari ihmistä vaikutti sen tuon 29er täpäri -ketjun perusteella ostaneen.

Lisäksi kiinnostaisi yleisesti ostokokemukset ko. putiikista. Luottokortti tuntuisi turvalliselta maksutavalta, onko tietoa voiko tilauksen perua jos sen kortilla maksaa? Sivuilla oli ainakin maininta, että ostos veloitetaan vasta kun pyörä lähtee toimitukseen. Peruminen tulisi lähinnä kyseeseen jos toimitusaika venyy keväällä liian pitkälle ja täytyy suunnata pyörä ostamaan muualta. Ennakkomaksussa peruuttaminen lienee ainakin mahdollista, voikohan ennakkomaksun maksaa sitten luottokortilla myöhemmin?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Terve,
> 
> pikaisella haulla en spesifiä ketjua löytänyt, joten aloitetaan sellainen.
> 
> Eli Canyonin maastopyörää olen sillä silmällä katsonut, etenkin http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...34#tab-reiter2 miellyttää hinta/laatusuhteellaan. Olisinkin arvostanut jos jollakin olisi antaa kokemuksia ko. pyörästä. Ainakin pari ihmistä vaikutti sen tuon 29er täpäri -ketjun perusteella ostaneen.
> 
> Lisäksi kiinnostaisi yleisesti ostokokemukset ko. putiikista. Luottokortti tuntuisi turvalliselta maksutavalta, onko tietoa voiko tilauksen perua jos sen kortilla maksaa? Sivuilla oli ainakin maininta, että ostos veloitetaan vasta kun pyörä lähtee toimitukseen. Peruminen tulisi lähinnä kyseeseen jos toimitusaika venyy keväällä liian pitkälle ja täytyy suunnata pyörä ostamaan muualta. Ennakkomaksussa peruuttaminen lienee ainakin mahdollista, voikohan ennakkomaksun maksaa sitten luottokortilla myöhemmin?



Tuosta Nerve AL 29-täpäristä tuskin on kokemuksia kellään, koska ekat tuotantopyörät tulevat linjalta ulos viikolla 13. Mulla on varauksessa yksi (7.9-versio) tuosta batchista. En ole vielä varma, laitanko maksun menemään. Juuri utelin tuon luvatun toimitusviikon pitävyyttä, ja vakuuttivat, että ovat aikataulussa. 

Maksun voi hoitaa luottokortilla (jolloin et tiedä, milloin maksu oikeasti veloitetaan) tai sitten pankkisiirtona. Jos haluat pitää itselläsi oikeuden peruuttaa tilaus vaikkapa juuri ennen luvattua toimitusviikkoa, suosittelen pankkisiirtoa.

----------


## thsp

> Tuosta Nerve AL 29-täpäristä tuskin on kokemuksia kellään, koska ekat tuotantopyörät tulevat linjalta ulos viikolla 13. Mulla on varauksessa yksi (7.9-versio) tuosta batchista. En ole vielä varma, laitanko maksun menemään. Juuri utelin tuon luvatun toimitusviikon pitävyyttä, ja vakuuttivat, että ovat aikataulussa. 
> 
> Maksun voi hoitaa luottokortilla (jolloin et tiedä, milloin maksu oikeasti veloitetaan) tai sitten pankkisiirtona. Jos haluat pitää itselläsi oikeuden peruuttaa tilaus vaikkapa juuri ennen luvattua toimitusviikkoa, suosittelen pankkisiirtoa.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Lähinnä luottokorttia kiinnostaisi käyttää ajatellen mahdollisia ongelmia tilaukseen/toimitukseen liittyen. Pistin kyselyä Canyonille, että voiko advanced payment -valinnan jälkeen maksaa lopulta luottokortilla.

Canyonin sivusto ehdotti 183/83cm mitoilla M-kokoista pyörää ko. Nerve 29er mallistosta. Osaako joku viisampi ottaa kantaa kuullostaako ehdotus järkevältä?

----------


## Huki

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Lähinnä luottokorttia kiinnostaisi käyttää ajatellen mahdollisia ongelmia tilaukseen/toimitukseen liittyen. Pistin kyselyä Canyonille, että voiko advanced payment -valinnan jälkeen maksaa lopulta luottokortilla.
> 
> Canyonin sivusto ehdotti 183/83cm mitoilla M-kokoista pyörää ko. Nerve 29er mallistosta. Osaako joku viisampi ottaa kantaa kuullostaako ehdotus järkevältä?



Ostin itse Kanjonilta karvalakkimallin eli 29 yellowstonen noin kuukausi sitten. Pyörä tuli ovelle viikossa ja kaikki toimi mallikkaasti.

En ole kovin kokenut maastopyöräilijä, mutta veikkaisin että Canyon ehdottaisi sinulle M kokoista ainakin jalkojesi pituuden takia. M kokoisessa standoverheight on 802mm ja L kokoisessa 820 mm. Jos sinulla on 83 cm jalat niin tuossa L kokoisessa turvaväli haaraosastolle jäisi tosi pieneksi. Itse ostin L(20'') kokoisen yellowstonen mitoilla 183/87. Luulen että olin välimalli M ja L välillä. L kokoni on varmaankin hiukan iso oikeaan ja vauhdikkaampaan maastopyöräilyyn, mutta omassa käytössäni, eli auraamattomien katujen läpi puskemisessa ja työmatka-ajossa olen ollut siihen tyytyväinen. Luulen että isompi koko on miellyttävämpi ajaa ainakin minulle.

----------


## jaksu

Tein tänään tilauksen Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9. Alustava toimitusviikko on 22. Kevät meneekin lumien sulamista ja uutta fillaria odotellen  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

GC CF SLX 8.9 menestynyt ihan kivasti:

http://www.canyon.com/_en/service/te....html?test=448

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> GC CF SLX 8.9 menestynyt ihan kivasti:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/service/te....html?test=448



... eikä ilmeisesti ollut edes saksalainen lehti  :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

> ... eikä ilmeisesti ollut edes saksalainen lehti



Varmasti (tuossakin) on harrastettu jonkinlaista lahjontaa tai vilunkipeliä  :Hymy:

----------


## Takamisakari

Miksiköhän eivät tee Nerve 29:stä hiilariversiota? "Ostasin heti". Nerve AL 29 taitaa olla keveimmillään 11.6kiloa mutta jälleen less is less ja more is more- tyyppisesti kevyempi kiinnostaisi kovasti.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Miksiköhän eivät tee Nerve 29:stä hiilariversiota? "Ostasin heti". Nerve AL 29 taitaa olla keveimmillään 11.6kiloa mutta jälleen less is less ja more is more- tyyppisesti kevyempi kiinnostaisi kovasti.



Veikkaan, että puute korjaantuu ensi vuonna. Toivottavasti veikkaus osuu oikeaan. Saku-insseillä on aika hyvä track recordi kuiturunkojen suunnittelussa.

----------


## Takamisakari

Joo, tuon luulisi kyllä onnistuvan. Oma 29- kuume on korkealla mutta pitäisi saada oma 26:nen myytyä ensin. Vilkaisin puolihuvikseen Nerve AL:in toimitusaikoja (tuon 3K€ osalta) ja taisi olla nyt tilattuna tyyliin vko 22. eli jossain kesäkuun alkupuolella. Kysyntää ilmeisesti on amuliinisillekin hyvin.

----------


## marmi

Ensimmäistä maastopyörää noin tonnin hintaluokassa etsimässä. Maantielle on jo Canyon niin miksei myös maastoon. Kokemusta ja tietoa ei maastopuolelta ole, joten kaipailisin hiukan mielipiteitä. Eli onko mitenkin paljon eroa Yellowstone AL 6.9 ja Crand Canyon AL 7.9 välillä? Rungoissa on selvä ero, osissa ei niinkään suuri. Painiiko nuo kuitenkin ihan eri sarjoissa "käytännössä"..? Tarkoituksena olisi etsiä pyörä useammallekin vuodelle ja mahdollisesti osallistua jopa joihinkin MTB kisoihin, esim. Tahkolle. Hinnat-alkaen Yellowstonen joutuu kuitenkin päivittämään parempaan vuoden jälkeen ja Crand Canyonin parempi malli on sitten taas jo hyvin lähellä kuiturunkoisen hintaa...ei ole helppoa..

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Spämmäänpäs nyt tähänkin ketjuun: Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL osallistui testiin ja voitti. 

http://www.canyon.com/_en/service/te....html?test=458

----------


## Tctic

Argh. Pitikö sitä vielä ostaa tuollainenkin? Tuohon vain xx1 kammet kiinni ja paino olisi 11kg luokkaa.

----------


## LJL

Varsin herkullinen on tuo 29" täpäri, oliko sulle keskiäkäinen se tilauksessa?

-Lauri

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Varsin herkullinen on tuo 29" täpäri, oliko sulle keskiäkäinen se tilauksessa?



Juu, tosin köyhänä jouduin tyytymään 8.9-malliin. Alunperin tyydyin vielä vähempään, eli 7.9:een, mutta sitten iski upgraditis-niminen sairaus. :Hymy: 

Toimitus lienee kuukauden päästä.

----------


## Skot

Onkohan kukaan saanut vielä omaa 29 Nerveään? Mulle pitäis tulla viikolla 13, että jännityksellä oottelen onko ees lähellekkään ajoissa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Monroe

Mulla myös toimitus vko 13. Lokakuussa tilattu. Nyt on vielä hyvät hiihtokelit, joten ei niin väliä vaikka vähän myöhästyisikin. 

Nyt jos tilais niin saisi jo viikolla 28... Kuulostaa niin kaukaiselta että silloin lienee jo lumi maassa...

----------


## Monroe

Ja juuri tuli sähköposti, että lähtee 48h sisällä ja veloituskin oli mennyt tililtä. Eli näyttäisi siltä, että ovat osanneet jo syksyllä laskea toimitusajat oikein...

----------


## Monroe

Ja nyt ilmoittivat että on matkalla. Harvinaisen lyhyt 48h.

----------


## Skot

> Ja nyt ilmoittivat että on matkalla. Harvinaisen lyhyt 48h.



Jaahas, ei auta kuin odotella. Hyvä, että on aikataulussa. Mulla tais tilauspäivä olla marraskuun toka  :Hymy:

----------


## JOR

Olen tässä jonkun aikaa miettinyt sitä, että minkä pyörän ostaisi. Olin jo päättänyt ostaa Radonin, mutta sitten huomasin nämä Canyonin pyörät 
ja erityisesti kiinnostaisi Grand Canyon AL 7.9 pyörä.


Mutta kuvien perusteella Grand Canyon AL 7.9 pyörässä ei olisi etujousituksen lukitutusvipua ohjaustangossa. Onko asia näin?

Tarvitseeko sellaista/onko siitä mitään hyötyä?

Mikäli lukitusvivun haluaa, niin saako sen jälkiasennettua?

----------


## Amfinaut

> Mutta kuvien perusteella Grand Canyon AL 7.9 pyörässä ei olisi etujousituksen lukitutusvipua ohjaustangossa. Onko asia näin?
> 
> Tarvitseeko sellaista/onko siitä mitään hyötyä?
> 
> Mikäli lukitusvivun haluaa, niin saako sen jälkiasennettua?



Ei tule 7.9:ssä remote-vipua. Jälkiasennus onnistuu mutta tarvikkeet Foxiin kohtuullisen kalliita. Muut voi kommentoida vivun mahdollisia hyötyjä.

----------


## jan52

> Tarvitseeko sellaista/onko siitä mitään hyötyä?
> 
> Mikäli lukitusvivun haluaa, niin saako sen jälkiasennettua?



CTD kaukosäädön saa jälkiasennettua noin 100€ maksavalla asennussarjalla. Kannnattaa kuitenkin hetki ajaa ilman, niin tietää tarvitseeko oikeasti sitä kaukosääditä. 
Ainakin itse olen pärjännyt vanhemman mallisella Foxilla ilman, lukitus on hyödyllinen lähinnä putkelta runtatessa jyrkkään ylämäkeen. Jos mäkiä on vähän, niin säätö onnistuu mielestäni riittävän hyvin suoraan keulasta.

----------


## Monroe

> Mulla myös toimitus vko 13. Lokakuussa tilattu. Nyt on vielä hyvät hiihtokelit, joten ei niin väliä vaikka vähän myöhästyisikin.



Tilasin pyörän 17.10.2012 ja silloin toimitusajaksi ilmoitettiin tosiaan viikko 13. Viime keskiviikkona lähti matkaan ja tänään maanantaina tuli paketti kotiin. Kun viikkokin on nyt tuo mainittu nro 13, niin voi sanoa, että hyvin osasivat laskea tuotantoaikataulunsa.

Ja pyörä oli siis Canyon Nerve 29 AL 9.9 SL  http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3037

Varmaan noita parempiakin löytyy mutta tuollainen nyt tällä kertaa. Ja helpotti kun tilasi jo syksyllä niin ei tarvinnut koko talvena miettiä että millä sitä ensi kesänä ajetaan.

----------


## LJL

> tänään maanantaina tuli paketti kotiin



Ja sitten niitä kuvia  :Hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## Monroe

> Ja sitten niitä kuvia 
> 
> -Lauri



Juu täytyy kuvata. Voipi vaan olla, että paketin avaaminen jää viikonloppuun. Vaikka pyörää on odotettu niin treeni menee edelle... Yritän kuitenkin olla nopeampi kuin maantiepyörän kanssa, sen sain marraskuun alussa ja avasin paketin ensimmäisen kerran vasta juuri ennen joulua.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Juu täytyy kuvata. Voipi vaan olla, että paketin avaaminen jää viikonloppuun. Vaikka pyörää on odotettu niin treeni menee edelle... Yritän kuitenkin olla nopeampi kuin maantiepyörän kanssa, sen sain marraskuun alussa ja avasin paketin ensimmäisen kerran vasta juuri ennen joulua.



Kumman lehmänhermoista porukkaa täällä. Mulla meni Ultimate CF -maantiepyörän *rungon* vastaanottamisesta vajaa kolme tuntia koeajolenkin alkuun  :Hymy:

----------


## Skot

Perjantaina lähti oma Nerve 29 AL 8.9 suomea kohti, joten eiköhän sekin tällä viikolla kotiudu niinkun luvattiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Monroe

> Kumman lehmänhermoista porukkaa täällä. Mulla meni Ultimate CF -maantiepyörän *rungon* vastaanottamisesta vajaa kolme tuntia koeajolenkin alkuun



Oli jo niin märät kelit etten viitsinyt sotkea uutta pyörää. Ja kuvan nähneenä tiesin miltä näyttää niin ei tarvinnut kiirehtiä paketin avaamisen kanssa...

----------


## samu88

No eipä noista spectral al malleista löydy edes hintaa mistään  :Irvistys:

----------


## IncBuff

Eiköhän ne esille tule viimeistään parin viikon sisään kuten aina ennenkin. Saatavuus sitten kysymysmerkki.

----------


## Jumo

Suoraan paketista.

184/86 mitoilla tuo L on kyllä aika jytky, ei oo kauheesti ilmatilaa yläputken ja kassien välissä. Ei oo vielä ajettu (flunssa rkle), mutta saa nähdä pitääkö pistää takaisin kutistumaan..



(edit korjasin inseamin oikeaksi)

----------


## Takakumi

Milloin ja mihinköhän hintaan tuo tulee myyntiin? Tuo sinappi on värinä aika järkyttävä, en sitten tiedä onko ainoa väri vai tuleeko muitakin valittavaksi?   



> Osta Lux CF kunhan ne tulee myyntiin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Suoraan paketista.
> 
> 184/86 mitoilla tuo L on kyllä aika jytky, ei oo kauheesti ilmatilaa yläputken ja kassien välissä. Ei oo vielä ajettu (flunssa rkle), mutta saa nähdä pitääkö pistää takaisin kutistumaan..
> 
> *kuva*
> 
> (edit korjasin inseamin oikeaksi)



Standover muuttuu n.27mm M-kokoon siirryttäessä, eli ei hirveästi lisävaraa tule. Onko se sitten riittävän suuri ero on toki jokaisen omassa harkinnassa.

----------


## samu88

> Suoraan paketista.
> 
> 184/86 mitoilla tuo L on kyllä aika jytky, ei oo kauheesti ilmatilaa yläputken ja kassien välissä. Ei oo vielä ajettu (flunssa rkle), mutta saa nähdä pitääkö pistää takaisin kutistumaan..
> 
> (edit korjasin inseamin oikeaksi)



Mikä malli tuo nyt noista on, ja milloin tilasit ja mikä oli arvioitu toimitusaika?

----------


## Jumo

> Mikä malli tuo nyt noista on, ja milloin tilasit ja mikä oli arvioitu toimitusaika?



Grand Canyon 5.9, tilasin sen elokuun viimeisinä päivinä, muutin tilausta syyskuun alussa. Toimitusaika viikko 40 , mutta kuten kuvasta näkyy toi kuriiri tuon jo tänään kotiin. 

Nyt sitten forever mietitään että oisko se sittenkin  GC 6.9 ollu se oikea arpa. Nuukana miehenä ja maastonöösinä arvelin että tuollakin keulalla pääsee alkuun.

----------


## samu88

> Grand Canyon 5.9, tilasin sen elokuun viimeisinä päivinä, muutin tilausta syyskuun alussa. Toimitusaika viikko 40 , mutta kuten kuvasta näkyy toi kuriiri tuon jo tänään kotiin. 
> 
> Nyt sitten forever mietitään että oisko se sittenkin  GC 6.9 ollu se oikea arpa. Nuukana miehenä ja maastonöösinä arvelin että tuollakin keulalla pääsee alkuun.



Kyllä kyllä. Isäukolle tilattiin tuo 6.9, toimitusviikko 46, ja kuumeisena odotetaan sitä  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Ensimmäinen säätö ja testilenkki takana uudella Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9. Erittäin positiiviset kokemukset lyhyen testilenkin jälkeen. Pyörä on jäykkä, herkkä ja kokoonsa (XL) nähden ketterä. Sain rahalle vastinetta enemmän kuin odotin!



Hieno!

Pystytkö tarkastamaan minkä kokoinen satulaputken panta tuohon käy? En löytänyt tuota tietoa Canyonin sivuilta.

----------


## anskubansku

Tämmöinen se mun Grand Canyon AL 5.9 2014  on ja värinä deep black ano-white. Koko on M ja miestenmalli.



Jälkimmäisessä kuvassa muutettiin gripsit ergonomiseksi ja huomenna vaihdetaan satula hieman pehmeämmäksi.

----------


## stumpe

Makee pyörä, anskubansku!  :Hymy:  Kivan tyttömäiset polkimet!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Terve! 
Ajan suurimmaksi osaksi maantiellä mutta nyt on päässyt maastokärpänen puremaan ja kaluston päivittäminen asianmukaiseksi olisi ajankohtaista. Tykkään ajaa maastossa hieman haastavampaa maastoa, mutta myös XC/maraton tyylinen ajo viehättää. Nyt siis kaivataan mielipiteitä kumpi näistä olisi parempi kompromissi, koska Kahta pyörää en pysty ostamaan😄. Itse olisin kääntymässä tuohon nerveen mutta eriäviä mielipteitä/mielipiteitä saa esittää hyvin perusteltuina😄. Maastoajosta ei ole älytöntä kokemusta mutta noin mutu-tuntumalla se täpäri olisi ehkä parempi kompromissi. Kisaamaan en ole lähdössä...ainakaan vielä😉.

Nerve
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3183

Grand canyon
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3170

Pyöriä pääsee kätevästi vertailemaan tuolla compare bike osiossa mutta kun yrittää sen linkittää niin tuleekin tyhjänä.

----------


## samu88

Tuossa sinun linkissä ei ole valmiina mitään pyöriä vertailtavana, joten pistätkö linkit pyörämalleista tähän?

----------


## CamoN

Juuri tuossa edellisellä sivulla puntaroitiin näitä kahta kahden tonnin pyörää. Siihen lisäyksenä että Nerve lienee se parempi jokapaikanhöylä jos aikomuksena on ostaa yksi ja ainut maastopyörä jolla edetä mahdollisimman vaivattomasti. 

Osien perusteella päätyisin kuitenkin Grand Canyoniin, kun tykkään SRAM:n tuotteista.

----------


## ViliA

Sori, ei laiska jaksanut selailla taakse päin. Itse kanssa noita osasarjoja katselin, kun itse tykästynyt maantiellä juuri SRAM:n tuotteisiin. Mutta eipä toi XT:n sarjakaan kait ihan susi ole?

----------


## CamoN

> Mutta eipä toi XT:n sarjakaan kait ihan susi ole?



Varmasti ihan yhtä toimiva, mutta 3x10 -voimansiirron ja tuollaisen pyörän yhdistämisen logiikkaa en ymmärrä. Kaipa sillä saadaan lyhimmät välitykset niin kevyiksi ettei lopu happi jossain Alppien rinteitä noustessa.

----------


## anskubansku

Pari testilenkkiä tuli heitettyä uudella fillarilla ja hyvältä tuntuu. Pientä säätöä pitää vielä tehdä, mutta ajettavuus on ihan OK ja pystyy hyvin rymistelemään.



Ensi lauantaina pääsee testaamaan ihan tositoimissa, että miten se siellä käyttäytyy.

----------


## Patterson

Spectraleista lisätietoja.

----------


## elasto

Eilen tilattu Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 M-kokoisena ja värinä Acid Storm. Nyt vaan odotellaan, saa nähdä millon tulee.

----------


## Wili

Onko kukaan kokeillut 26" Nerve XC:n alle 27.5" kiekkoja? Pohdiskelen, että mahtuiskohan ne edes teoriassa S-kokoisen rungon alle  :Hymy:

----------


## leecher

> Eilen tilattu Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 M-kokoisena ja värinä Acid Strom. Nyt vaan odotellaan, saa nähdä millon tulee.



Samalla keksinnöllä ajettu nyt pari vkoa. On ollut todellakin rahalle vastinetta.

----------


## vipu

> Sori, ei laiska jaksanut selailla taakse päin. Itse kanssa noita osasarjoja katselin, kun itse tykästynyt maantiellä juuri SRAM:n tuotteisiin. Mutta eipä toi XT:n sarjakaan kait ihan susi ole?



Itellä on 2013 XT jarrut, vaihteet, voimansiirto ja vanteet (+ navat). Oon kyllä tosi tyytyväinen noihin, tykästyin takavaihtajan salaman nopeaan vaihtamiseen sekä "shadow" muotoiluun ja vaihtajan jäykäksi tekevään kytkimeen. Muutaman vuoden Sramin palikoilla ajaneelle tuntui kyllä päivitykseltä.

----------


## IncBuff

> Onko kukaan kokeillut 26" Nerve XC:n alle 27.5" kiekkoja? Pohdiskelen, että mahtuiskohan ne edes teoriassa S-kokoisen rungon alle



Sen verran ahtaan oloinen tuo takahaarukka on että tiukkaa taitaa tehdä. Ainakin pitää renkaiden ilmatilavuudesta tinkiä. Jollain 2.0" kumilla saattaisi mennäkin.

----------


## Jinx

Tässähän alkaa itekki jo malttamattomana pyöriä kotona. Vko 42 olisi merkattu toimitusviikoksi uudelle Nerve AL 7.9:lle, eli reilu viikko vielä. Toimitusviikon keskiviikkona olisi tarkoitus startata kohti Vuokattia polkemaan. Jää nähtäväksi mennäänkö siellä uudella Canyonerolla vai wanhalla sotahoratsulla.

----------


## ViliA

Terve!
Nyt olisi sormi Nerve al 29 8.9 kohdalla tilausnappulalla mutta tuo koko hieman mietityttää. Luulin että tuo M-koko olisi sopiva, mitat 180/82. Täyttelin kuitenkin tuon mittalaskurin ja ehdottivat S-kokoa. Omien mittojen täydellisyydestä en mene täysin takuuseen, koska mittaajana toimi vaimo😄. Pituus ja inseam pitää paikkansa joten kysynkin olisiko täällä mahdollisesti samoilla mitoilla ajavaa kuskia, joka osaisi tuosta pyörän koosta jotain sanoa.

----------


## samu88

Isäukolle tehtiin sama laskurihommeli, ja näytti sopivaksi kooksi M, 186/84, Mutta L lähti kuitenkin tilaukseen. Joskus fillariliikkeessä turisin noista kaksyseistä, niin myyjä suositteli mulle 17" rungolla olevaa jos on teknistä/haastaavaa maastoa, ja hiekkatiehurruutteluun 19". Mittaa siis itselläni sama kuin isäukollakin. 

Saahan sitä vähän Säädettyä stemmillä ja satulatolpalla. Kyllä sinuna varmaan M-kokoon kallistuisin, mutta jos mitat ei paljoa heitä S:n ja M:n välillä ja ajat teknistä maastoa paljon, niin onhan se S-koko varmaan marginaalisesti ketterämpi. 

Ja kaikki ylläoleva koskee siis Jäykkäperä 29er:iä.

----------


## ViliA

^kiitoksia tuosta. Ajan maantiepyörällä pääsääntöisesti. Maastopyörä tulee jokapaikan höyläksi, työmatkoista ryteikköön ja kaikkea siltä väliltä, silloin kun maantiepyörällä ei  pysty ajamaan. Taidanpa päätyä tuohon M-kokoon.

----------


## IncBuff

Canyonin laskuriin vaikuttaa edelleen vain ja ainoastaan inseam. Sentin suuremmalla inseamilla saat varmaan M-koosta suosituksen.

On muuten ihan persekeksintö nuo viistoputken sisäiset vaijerivedot. Nervestä napsahti etuvaihtajan vaijeri poikki ja ihan perseestä pujottaa uutta paikalleen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Samalla keksinnöllä ajettu nyt pari vkoa. On ollut todellakin rahalle vastinetta.



Kun katsoo toimitusaikatauluja niin voinee päätellä, että moni muu on tullut samaan johtopäätökseen. Jotakin saa vielä jouluksi ja loput menevät viikolle 5. Veikkaan, että ensi vuoden valmistuskiintiö myydään loppuun melko aikaisessa vaiheessa kautta.

----------


## CamoN

> ^kiitoksia tuosta. Ajan maantiepyörällä pääsääntöisesti. Maastopyörä tulee jokapaikan höyläksi, työmatkoista ryteikköön ja kaikkea siltä väliltä, silloin kun maantiepyörällä ei  pysty ajamaan. Taidanpa päätyä tuohon M-kokoon.



Juu, ehdottomasti pidempää ajoasentoa jos on pohjia maantieltä. Omalla kohdalla maantiepyöräilyn aloittaminen maastopyöräilyn rinnalle vaikutti käytännössä maastopyörän 70 mm/-6° stemmin vaihtumiseen ensin 90mm/-8° josta vielä 100mm/-8°.

----------


## pätkä

Aivan samaa mieltä kuin CamoN. Aika hämmentävää pönöttää kuin tatti pystyssä maastopyörän satulassa, kun on maantiepyörään tottunut. Eli ota pitempi runkoinen. Omassa CF SLX 29er:ssa on 100mm stemmi. Kai siihen voisi laittaa vaikka 140mm stemmin, eikä silti tuntuisi liian pitkältä :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

Vähän näin päättelin itsekin, tosin tuo 140mm stemmi maasturissa kuullostaa melkoselta😉.

----------


## elasto

> Kun katsoo toimitusaikatauluja niin voinee päätellä, että moni muu on tullut samaan johtopäätökseen. Jotakin saa vielä jouluksi ja loput menevät viikolle 5. Veikkaan, että ensi vuoden valmistuskiintiö myydään loppuun melko aikaisessa vaiheessa kautta.



Mulle lupailivat toimitusta viikolle 51. Nyt jos katsoo saatavuutta, niin näyttää olevan jo viikolle 5. S-kokoinen jopa viikolle 15!

----------


## leecher

> Aivan samaa mieltä kuin CamoN. Aika hämmentävää pönöttää kuin tatti pystyssä maastopyörän satulassa, kun on maantiepyörään tottunut. Eli ota pitempi runkoinen. Omassa CF SLX 29er:ssa on 100mm stemmi. Kai siihen voisi laittaa vaikka 140mm stemmin, eikä silti tuntuisi liian pitkältä



Varmaan näin jos ei aja yhtään teknistä maastoa. Veikkaan että mielipide muuttuu, kun poikkeat pururadalta vähän sivummalle  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Eikös yli 100mm stemmi maastopyörässä oo vähän sama kuin alle 100mm maantiepyörässä, eli vakava tyylirikko? Ja maastopuolella stemmien keskimääräiset pituudet on käsittääkseni jo pitkään ollu laskussa.

----------


## pätkä

Älkää nyt ottako tuota 140mm stemmiä niin vakavasti, siel on hymiö perässä. Ja enkös mä jo maininnut että pyörässä on 100mm stemmi :Hymy: 

Kertaus: pitempi runko maastopyörässä tuskin on ongelma, kun on maantiepyörään tottunut.

----------


## Antza44

> ^kiitoksia tuosta. Ajan maantiepyörällä pääsääntöisesti. Maastopyörä tulee jokapaikan höyläksi, työmatkoista ryteikköön ja kaikkea siltä väliltä, silloin kun maantiepyörällä ei  pysty ajamaan. Taidanpa päätyä tuohon M-kokoon.



Ehdottomasti M noilla mitoilla. Itse 180/85 ja ottasin jo L koon.

----------


## hälle

^ M-koko varmastikin. Itsellä 178/84 on M sopiva. S:ssä ohjaamo käynee ahtaaksi ja L-koossa vaakaputki nousee turhan korkealle ja se tekee kipeää.

----------


## Bob

> Spectraleista lisätietoja.



Tässähän alkaa ihan kuola valumaan. Se olis sitte melkein tuo Spectral 7.9 29" listan ykkösenä tällä hetkellä, jos vain hinta osuu kohdilleen.

----------


## IncBuff

Korkeita on nuokin perhanat. Taitaa tulla merkin vaihto.

----------


## samu88

Hitto kun ei tullut ajatelleeksi noita ennenkuin tuos Enduron hommas :/ Nyt jos meinaa pyörän myydä ni tulee takkii niiiiiiiin paljon :/

----------


## ViliA

Nyt on Nerve al 29 8.9 laitettu tilaukseen. Tomitusta lupasivat viikolle 44. Tässähän saattaapi päästä ajamaan ensipolkasut hyvin ennen ensilunta....tai sitten ei😄. Joka tapauksessa mielenkiinnolla odotetaan ensimmäistä ns. Kunnon maastopyörää.

----------


## JJ69

Reilu 200 km tullut ajeltua Grand Canyon 6,9 CF SL:llä lähinnä hiekkateitä, mutta pieniä pätkiä myös metsäpolkuja. Ajoasento itselleni hyvä, jossain määrin urheilullinen muttei liian matala (M koko ja 180/83 mitat. ) Satulan korkeus noin 74 cm keskiöstä, satula kiskoilla melko taakse säädettynä ja 1,5 cm spacereitä edessä. Alkuun asfaltilla tuntui vauhdikkaissa kaarroksissa kömpelöltä ja kulmikkaalta mutta laskemalla ilmanpaineita eturenkaasta asfalttiominaisuudet paranivat oleellisesti. Selle royalin satula saattaa mennä jossain vaiheessa vaihtoon.  Kun koko kesän tahkonnut maantiepyörällä niin ohjaustanko tuntuu tosi leveältä. Kivaa oli tänäänkin sotkea menemään pilkkopimeässä ja tihkusateessa...

----------


## elasto

> Reilu 200 km tullut ajeltua Grand Canyon 6,9 CF SL:llä lähinnä hiekkateitä, mutta pieniä pätkiä myös metsäpolkuja. Ajoasento itselleni hyvä, jossain määrin urheilullinen muttei liian matala (M koko ja 180/83 mitat. ) Satulan korkeus noin 74 cm keskiöstä, satula kiskoilla melko taakse säädettynä ja 1,5 cm spacereitä edessä. Alkuun asfaltilla tuntui vauhdikkaissa kaarroksissa kömpelöltä ja kulmikkaalta mutta laskemalla ilmanpaineita eturenkaasta asfalttiominaisuudet paranivat oleellisesti. Selle royalin satula saattaa mennä jossain vaiheessa vaihtoon.  Kun koko kesän tahkonnut maantiepyörällä niin ohjaustanko tuntuu tosi leveältä. Kivaa oli tänäänkin sotkea menemään pilkkopimeässä ja tihkusateessa...



Miltäs nuo uudet Formulan C1 jarrut on tuntuneet? Ainakin kaikki mun edelliset Formulat on ollut ihan OK, mutta nämä on Formulan ekat "entry level" jarrut.

----------


## JJ69

Levyjarruista ei juurikaan aiempaa kokemusta, mutta tehoa tuntuu olevan ja jarrutusvoiman säätelykin helppoa. Ääntä lähtee varsinkin kostealla kelillä, mutta lienee levyjarrujen ominaisuus?

----------


## Redfive

Paljonko Grand canyon 6.9 cf sl painoi? Harkinnassa ollut jo pidemmän aikaa grand canyon 29er mutta ottaako alumiinin vaikko hiilikikuidun.. Onko runkojen ajo-ominaisuuksissa mahdottomasti eroa?

----------


## Jinx

Pahoittelut offtopickista, mutta pystyn kyhäämään aasinsillan Canyoniin.

Tänään nimittäin paketti starttasi kohti kotia. Mutta se ei selviä ennen reissu deadlinea, joten kukaan ei ole Häntä täällä vastassa. Kysynkin siis, että onko kukaan turvautunut UPSn "nakkaa toisaalle" palveluun? Jos pyytäisin, että toimittaisivat filetsun Vuokattiin jossa olisin sitä vastaanottamassa.

Toisena vaihtoehtona on lykätä toimitusta seuraavaan viikkoon ja se ei oikein tunnu kivalta ajatukselta.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Uutta pyörää ostamassa ja olen miettinyt canyonia. Onko kellään tietoa paljonko halvin nerve al tulee maksamaan?
Ja niillä kellä on rungossaan se joku vcsl- hommeli jonka pitäisi pehmentää ajoa niin toimiiko se yhtään?

----------


## Jinx

> Uutta pyörää ostamassa ja olen miettinyt canyonia. Onko kellään tietoa paljonko halvin nerve al tulee maksamaan?
> Ja niillä kellä on rungossaan se joku vcsl- hommeli jonka pitäisi pehmentää ajoa niin toimiiko se yhtään?



Tuosta pehmentävästä hommelista en osaa sanoa oikein mitään, mutta Canyonerojen hinnathan näet aika selkeästi heidän nettisivuiltaan. Suomeen lisäkuluja taitaapi tulla vajaa 60e (40 posteja + 18 kuljetusboxista). 

Tätä nykyä halvin varastossa oleva Nerve AL taitaa irrota 1450 eurolla. Jos en väärin katsonut.

----------


## ViliA

Ja tuosta halvimmasta nervestä näytti olevan tarjolla vain XL-kokoa eli melkosen pitkälle kuskille.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Sori, tein itseni vähän epäselväksi. Tarkoitin niitä tulevia Nerve al 27,5, en tämän vuoden malleja  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> vcsl- hommeli



Ymmärtääkseni VCLS on canyonin (takakolmion/satulatolpan) suunnittelufilosofia, tulee sanoista vertical comfort, lateral stiffness. Mulla on 26" Grand Canyon CF:ssä runko sillä idealla tehty, eli seatstay-putket ovat ohuet ja kaiketi aika notkeat, vastaavasti chainstayt järemmät. Samoin Ritcheyn tolpassa on VCLS-tekstit ja se on mainospuheiden mukaan ~30% joustavampi kuin tavallinen hiilaritolppa. 

VCLS ei käytännössä oikein tarkoita mitään muuta konkreettista kuin tiettyjä mukavuutta lisääviä suunnittelu-/materiaaliratkaisuja. On tuo Grand Canyon CF geometriansa puolesta silti aika korkea, epämukava ja äkkiväärä  :Vink:

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Mutta tuoko se sitä vertical comfortia? Jäykkyydestä en niin välitä, tämän hetkinen jäykkäperä on jäykempi kuin erittäin jäykkä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mutta tuoko se sitä vertical comfortia? Jäykkyydestä en niin välitä, tämän hetkinen jäykkäperä on jäykempi kuin erittäin jäykkä!



Eiköhän se vertikaalikomfortti tule iskareista. En ymmärrä, miksi tätä maagista VCLS-lyhennettä viljellään myös täpäreissä. 

Lateral Stiffness -osasto on Canyoneissa yleensä aika hyvässä kondiksessa.

----------


## LJL

> Mutta tuoko se sitä vertical comfortia?



Kylllä mielestäni omassa 26" hiilarijäykkiksessä VCLS-runko ja -tolppa ovat ihan mukavia, tai niin mukavia kuin nyt jäykkis voi olla. Mutta on toki eri asia, että tuntuuko asfaltilla/hiekkatiellä pienet nypytykset, minkä oma runko ja tolppa suodattavat nätisti, vrt. täysimittainen ryskytys juurakossa. Ei (ainakaan 26") jäykkis kisageometrialla ole mitenkään supermukava teknisessä maastossa jos vertaa täysjoustoon, oli VCLS tai ei.

----------


## ViliA

Canyon nerve al 29 8.9 lähti viikko sitten tilaukseen ja toimitusta lupailtiin viikolle 44. Eilen tuli kuitenkin viesti, missä kerrottiin että lähetys annetaan UPS:lle 48h kuluessa ja tänään ilmoitettiin että paketti on UPS:n hallussa. Alunperin olin jo yllättynyt nopeasta toimituksesta mutta nythän tuo aika lähestulkoon puolittuu. Erittäin positiivinen kuva jäänyt itselle Canyonin kanssa asioinnista. 
Kunhan vielä saisi paketin ehjänä perille😄

----------


## Gaastra

Joopa. Kävisipä sama itselle. Kolmisen viikkoa sitten tilasin Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9:n L-kokoisena Team Replica -värityksellä ja vasta viikolle 49 lupailevat toimitusta. Potuttaa tämä odottelu...

----------


## ViliA

^Noo...ajattele positiivisesti😄. Jos olisit ottanut 6.9 mallin niin parhaassa tapauksessa menis viikolle15 arvioitu toimitus😢

Joo pahintahan toi uuden pyörän odottelu on ku meinaa tulla ajot jo uniin😉

----------


## snowfake

> Canyon nerve al 29 8.9 lähti viikko sitten tilaukseen ja toimitusta lupailtiin viikolle 44. Eilen tuli kuitenkin viesti, missä kerrottiin että lähetys annetaan UPS:lle 48h kuluessa ja tänään ilmoitettiin että paketti on UPS:n hallussa. Alunperin olin jo yllättynyt nopeasta toimituksesta mutta nythän tuo aika lähestulkoon puolittuu. Erittäin positiivinen kuva jäänyt itselle Canyonin kanssa asioinnista. 
> Kunhan vielä saisi paketin ehjänä perille



Samaahan tuossa on tullut katseltua... hetki sitten M ja XL -kokoja oli molempia In Stock. Nyt näyttäisi menevän viikolle 46 M-kokoisessa.

----------


## ViliA

^tuntuu aika suuntaa-antavia nuo toimitusajat olevan. toimitusajat ilmeisesti heitellyt suuntaan ja toiseen useilla viikoilla. Itsellä sattui tuuri käymään ja lähetyksen pitäisi UPS:n seurantakoodin mukaan olla kotiovella torstaina(n.2vko aikaisessa). Ja M-koko oli minullakin tilauksessa tuosta nervestä.

----------


## Patterson

Canyonin sivut päivitty ja taitaa olla kaikki mallit näkyvillä.

----------


## ubi

Spectral AL 29 kiinnostaa, mutta jopa on lyöty emäputkelle mittaa kahdelle isommalle rungolle! Tulee ainakin ohjaamo "riittävän" ylös L ja XL koissa :/ Vai olisikohan tuonne Spectral AL 29 spekseihin tullut vain typo...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Spectral AL 29 kiinnostaa, mutta jopa on lyöty emäputkelle mittaa kahdelle isommalle rungolle! Tulee ainakin ohjaamo "riittävän" ylös L ja XL koissa :/ Vai olisikohan tuonne Spectral AL 29 spekseihin tullut vain typo...



Myös stack-mitta on vastaavasti "pielessä". XL-koossa eroa on Nerve AL 29:een about 5 senttiä. Nerve 29:n ajoasentoon tykästyneelle ratkaisu tuntuu oudolta. 

Aika pystyn ajoasennon ovat Spektraaliin speksanneet. Kokeilemaan pitäisi päästä, jotta tuosta lopullisen tuomion voisi antaa. 

Nerven asiakaskuntaa persjalkaisista halukkaista karsinut korkea standover-mitta on Spectralissa fiksattu.

----------


## Patterson

Mulle kelpaa hyvin pysty ajosento, meno kun on semmosta köröttelyä. Tosin Oulun suunnalla tuommonen joustomäärä ampuu rankasti yli, mutta liian etukenoinen asento ei oikein tunnu omalle jutulle.

----------


## IncBuff

> Nerven asiakaskuntaa persjalkaisista halukkaista karsinut korkea standover-mitta on Spectralissa fiksattu.



Niin onhan sitä esim. L-koossa kokonaiset 6mm vähemmän  :Leveä hymy: 

M-koossa 0.2mm  :Cool: 

Mut joo ratti menee taivaisiin tolla emäputken mitalla...

----------


## Antza44

> Niin onhan sitä esim. L-koossa kokonaiset 6mm vähemmän 
> 
> M-koossa 0.2mm 
> 
> Mut joo ratti menee taivaisiin tolla emäputken mitalla...



27.5 olis korkeudet kohillaan, mutku se ei oo 29. :Irvistys:  Aika töpöjä on noi CF LUXitkin. Ovat sentään L kokoseen 29 Spectraliin saaneet pidemmän vaakaputken aikaseks mihin on Canyoneissa totuttu.

----------


## elasto

On kyllä hienoa varsinkin nuo Spectral Al 9.9 EX ja 9.0 EX.

Ovat muuten nostaneet satasella tämän Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9:n hintaa:

https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3169

Onneksi ehdin jo laittaa tilauksen halvemmalla hinnalla.

----------


## Antza44

27.5 Spectralin Chorome red on kyl hienon värinen, mut puolestaan 29 Frost on kyl kuvassa aika surkea suoritus minun milestä.

----------


## IncBuff

> 27.5 olis korkeudet kohillaan, mutku se ei oo 29.



Ei se välttämättä huono juttu ole  :Hymy: 

Vähän suunnittelin että jos tuon halvimman 27.5 Spectralin laittaisi tulemaan hupailuleluksi. Erot toiseksi halvimpaan aika pieniä. Jarrupäivityksenhän nuo kaipaa molemmat heti alkuun joten siinä mielessä sama.

----------


## Mait

Spectral 6.9 vs 7.9 300 € hintaeroa. Hintaeron saattaisi pystyä itselle perustelemaan hieman paremmalla osasarjalla ja jarruilla yms. Mites nuo vanteet DT Swissin M 1700 verrattuna Mavecin Crossrideihin onko selvästi paremmat? 
7.9 mukana näyttäisi tulevan RS Reverb Stealth hissitolppa? joka yksistään on sen vähintään 200 € jos jälkeenpäin ostelisi.

Mihinköhän painoluokkaan nuo pyörät menevät? 13, xx kg?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> On kyllä hienoa varsinkin nuo Spectral Al 9.9 EX ja 9.0 EX.
> 
> Ovat muuten nostaneet satasella tämän Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9:n hintaa:



Ne siat! Yleensä eivät ole kerran julkistettuihin hintoihin kesken myyntikauden kajonneet. Tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti kauppa kävi alemmalla hinnalla kuin rajuilma niin ahneus sitten iski...

----------


## IncBuff

> Spectral 6.9 vs 7.9 300 € hintaeroa. Hintaeron saattaisi pystyä itselle perustelemaan hieman paremmalla osasarjalla ja jarruilla yms. Mites nuo vanteet DT Swissin M 1700 verrattuna Mavecin Crossrideihin onko selvästi paremmat? 
> 7.9 mukana näyttäisi tulevan RS Reverb Stealth hissitolppa? joka yksistään on sen vähintään 200 € jos jälkeenpäin ostelisi.
> 
> Mihinköhän painoluokkaan nuo pyörät menevät? 13, xx kg?



Hämäsivät perhanat kuvalla. Katsoin että halvimmassakin on hissitolppa. Jarruthan on samat eli kiekot on merkittävin ero. Osasarjan eroilla ei merkitystä.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Ne siat! Yleensä eivät ole kerran julkistettuihin hintoihin kesken myyntikauden kajonneet. Tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti kauppa kävi alemmalla hinnalla kuin rajuilma niin ahneus sitten iski...



Huomasin saman maantiepuolelta Ultimate CF SLX 7.0:n kohdalla. Hetken aikaa silmien edessä oli 2999e hinta, nyt 3199e.

----------


## Antza44

> Ei se välttämättä huono juttu ole 
> 
> Vähän suunnittelin että jos tuon halvimman 27.5 Spectralin laittaisi tulemaan hupailuleluksi. Erot toiseksi halvimpaan aika pieniä. Jarrupäivityksenhän nuo kaipaa molemmat heti alkuun joten siinä mielessä sama.



27.5 7.0 ilmeisesti Fit keula vaikka lukee talas ja kuva normista. 7.0 W mallissa olis ainakin Fit patruunalla varustettu keula. Hissitolppa tulee parannuksena myös. Tosin speksit ja kuvat tuntuu olevan hakusessa vähän tällä hetkellä molemman kokoisissa Spectraleissa.

----------


## Antza44

> Hämäsivät perhanat kuvalla. Katsoin että halvimmassakin on hissitolppa. Jarruthan on samat eli kiekot on merkittävin ero. Osasarjan eroilla ei merkitystä.



Spectraleissa 2 halvimmassa versiossa on siis 29 eri jarrut ja 27.5 samat avid 5.

----------


## IncBuff

> Spectraleissa 2 halvimmassa versiossa on siis 29 eri jarrut ja 27.5 samat avid 5.



27.5 tässä on puhuttu.

----------


## Monroe

En nyt vielä tilannut, vaikka olinkin päättänyt tilata heti kun tulevat. Toimitusaika olikin yllättävän lyhyt, joten eipä tässä kiirettä olekaan. Viime vuonna tähän aikaan kun tilasi uuden mallin niin sai maaliskuun lopussa, nyt näytti joulu-tammikuuta haluamani mallisarjan osalta.

Siis tuo Lux CF 29 on se mikä kiinnostaa. Mitat ovat muuttuneet ehkä hivenen paremmiksi kuin nykyisessä Canyon 29" täysjoustossani. Hinnat olivat lievä pettymys, samoin osakattaus. Mutta jos nyt noista tulisi valittua, niin mielestäni vahvin on tuo 9.9 SL https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3232. Ei tarvitse kärsiä Avidin jarruista ja saa Foxin iskarit. Eipä tuolla kyllä nykyiseen pyörään (nerve al 9.9 sl https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...85#tab-reiter2) hirvittävää parannusta taida saada, joten täytyy vähän miettiä vaihtaako vai pysyykö nykykalustossa.

----------


## Antza44

> 27.5 tässä on puhuttu.



Sinä, mutta ei "Mait"

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Eikä kannata toki jarruja säikähtää noissa halvemmissa, ovat tuon hintaluokan pyörään mainiot. Itselläni on kahdessa pelissä sekä Elixir 3 että 5 eikä ole valittamisen sijaa. Takajarrukahva painuu hitusen jo 3:sessa mutta onhan noilla ajettu jo reilu puoli vuotta eli tunteja on tullut ja kilometrejä sitäkin enemmän. Palan vaihto saattaa kolkutella.

----------


## IncBuff

> Eikä kannata toki jarruja säikähtää noissa halvemmissa, ovat tuon hintaluokan pyörään mainiot. Itselläni on kahdessa pelissä sekä Elixir 3 että 5 eikä ole valittamisen sijaa. Takajarrukahva painuu hitusen jo 3:sessa mutta onhan noilla ajettu jo reilu puoli vuotta eli tunteja on tullut ja kilometrejä sitäkin enemmän. Palan vaihto saattaa kolkutella.



Mä en aio ajaa Avideilla maastossa enää metriäkään.

----------


## Jinx

Tuosta hintojen nostamisesta.

Tilasin 2014 Nerve 29 melken heti julkistamisen jälkeen. Sittemmin ko. mallissakin on hinta noussut satkulla. Ennakkotilaajan etuja??

No, sössivät sitten tilaukseni (itse toki hienoisesti myös osasyyllisenä) ja kun tilasin pyörää uudestaan, hinta oli korkeampi. Suostuivat kuitenkin myymään vielä "vanhalla" hinnalla, mutta toimitusaikaan eivät enää pystyneet. Tuli viikko lisää. Harmillista, mutta tällä viikolla odotus päättyy....

----------


## Bob

> Tuosta hintojen nostamisesta.
> 
> Tilasin 2014 Nerve 29 melken heti julkistamisen jälkeen. Sittemmin ko. mallissakin on hinta noussut satkulla. Ennakkotilaajan etuja??
> 
> No, sössivät sitten tilaukseni (itse toki hienoisesti myös osasyyllisenä) ja kun tilasin pyörää uudestaan, hinta oli korkeampi. Suostuivat kuitenkin myymään vielä "vanhalla" hinnalla, mutta toimitusaikaan eivät enää pystyneet. Tuli viikko lisää. Harmillista, mutta tällä viikolla odotus päättyy....



Heh, en siis lukenutkaan niitä hintoja väärin! Olin meinaan aivan varma, että hinta oli 100€ halvempi kun katsoin Nerve AL 29 speksejä heti julkaisun jälkeen ja sitten vähän myöhemmin.

Spectralissa on muuten hippasen "kaakana" tuo toimitusaika. Huhtikuun toisella viikolla lähtee ekat mankelit tilaajille. Se siis tarkoittaa sitä, että vanhaa 2008 Nerve ES:ää sais vielä puunata aika monta pimeää kuukautta.

Hetken joutuu myös pyörittämään nupissaan noita 29 spectralin geometrioita...Mutta ei silti, fillarissa (7.9) olis just ne asiat mitä ite kaipailee.

----------


## Bob

Painot on näköjään lisätty nyt tuonne Spectraleiden infoihin. Esim. 7.9 ihan kiitettävät 13.1kg (medium?).

----------


## Jooseppi

> En nyt vielä tilannut, vaikka olinkin päättänyt tilata heti kun tulevat. Toimitusaika olikin yllättävän lyhyt, joten eipä tässä kiirettä olekaan. Viime vuonna tähän aikaan kun tilasi uuden mallin niin sai maaliskuun lopussa, nyt näytti joulu-tammikuuta haluamani mallisarjan osalta.
> 
> Siis tuo Lux CF 29 on se mikä kiinnostaa. Mitat ovat muuttuneet ehkä hivenen paremmiksi kuin nykyisessä Canyon 29" täysjoustossani. Hinnat olivat lievä pettymys, samoin osakattaus. Mutta jos nyt noista tulisi valittua, niin mielestäni vahvin on tuo 9.9 SL https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3232. Ei tarvitse kärsiä Avidin jarruista ja saa Foxin iskarit. Eipä tuolla kyllä nykyiseen pyörään (nerve al 9.9 sl https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...85#tab-reiter2) hirvittävää parannusta taida saada, joten täytyy vähän miettiä vaihtaako vai pysyykö nykykalustossa.



No niin, itse en vaihtaisi pelkästään vaihtamisen ilosta... Kuten itsekkin sanoit, näyttäisi olevan parannus sen verran maltillinen, että ei ehkä ole rahan arvoinen (melkein 5k€). Tai oikeastaan voisi kysyä, mihin haluat parannusta? 

Noista avideista vielä, ne 5:set on aika heikko esitys. Ja nyt vertaan toisessa demopyörässä olleisiin no-series shimanoihin. Eli tuntumaltaan häviää jopa noille ja taitaa olla vielä aika äänekkäätkin. Ei hjyvä. Shimpan uudet Deoret taitaa olla parhaat jarrut tuossa hintaluokassa ja sinänsä ihan kelpo jarrut harrastajallekin.

----------


## Hokku

Kesän ajelin jäykkäperäisellä 29erilla Helsingin keskuspuistossa, mutta monet paikat jäivät ajamatta ja perus juurakkoiset ja kivikkoiset polutkin tuntuivat rankoilta. Olisiko siis Spectral AL 7.0 hyvä peli keskuspuistoon? Vai suosittelisitteko jotain muuta Canyonin valikoimasta?

Minkälaisessa maastossa tuollainen 140mm täysjousto olisi luontaisimmassa ympäristössään?

----------


## Jooseppi

> Kesän ajelin jäykkäperäisellä 29erilla Helsingin keskuspuistossa, mutta monet paikat jäivät ajamatta ja perus juurakkoiset ja kivikkoiset polutkin tuntuivat rankoilta. Olisiko siis Spectral AL 7.0 hyvä peli keskuspuistoon? Vai suosittelisitteko jotain muuta Canyonin valikoimasta?
> 
> Minkälaisessa maastossa tuollainen 140mm täysjousto olisi luontaisimmassa ympäristössään?



Minkälaiset mestat sinulla jäi ajamatta? Ylä vai alamäet? 140 milliä on aika jees määrä jokapaikkaan ympäri suomea.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hokku

> Minkälaiset mestat sinulla jäi ajamatta? Ylä vai alamäet? 140 milliä on aika jees määrä jokapaikkaan ympäri suomea.



Alamäet lähinnä olivat ongelma. Tarkoituksena kuitenkin välttää pahempia loukkaantumisia (joita nuoruuden jenkkifutis uralla oli riittämiin), joten voi olla, että osa mäistä jää joka tapauksessa ajamatta. Onko tuo 140 mm liikaa tuollaisille hankalemmille poluille, jossa paljon juurakkoa ja kiviä?

Ikinä en ole täpärillä ajellut, joten vähän vaikea hahmottaa minkälaisen pyörän haluan. Lukemani perusteella todennäköisesti kaksi erilaista 100mm 29erin Suomen XC-maastokisoihin ja sitten jonkun tuollaisen 140 mm pienemmillä kiekoilla leluksi. Kahta pyörää en silti pysty ostamaan jo tilanpuutteen puolestakaan.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Alamäet lähinnä olivat ongelma. Tarkoituksena kuitenkin välttää pahempia loukkaantumisia (joita nuoruuden jenkkifutis uralla oli riittämiin), joten voi olla, että osa mäistä jää joka tapauksessa ajamatta. Onko tuo 140 mm liikaa tuollaisille hankalemmille poluille, jossa paljon juurakkoa ja kiviä?
> 
> Ikinä en ole täpärillä ajellut, joten vähän vaikea hahmottaa minkälaisen pyörän haluan. Lukemani perusteella todennäköisesti kaksi erilaista 100mm 29erin Suomen XC-maastokisoihin ja sitten jonkun tuollaisen 140 mm pienemmillä kiekoilla leluksi. Kahta pyörää en silti pysty ostamaan jo tilanpuutteen puolestakaan.



Laadukas 27.5" on varmasti hyvä ratkaisu sinulle. Canyoneissa on hyvät osat, nyt vaan pitää löytää sellainen runko joka olisi poljintehokas, hyvä kiipeämään sekä itseluottamusta herättävä alamäessä. Eli tärkeämpi minun mielestä on se, että runko on ajateltuun ajoon sopiva ja vaikka hiukan tinkii osalistasta jos kustannukset uhkaa karata käsistä.

Ymmärrän kyllä tuon, että ensimmäisen kesän jälkeen alamäet ihmetyttää. Mutta kyllä ne hyvällä pyörällä ajan kanssa menee, ja sehän se on osa tämän lajin hienoutta, itsensä ylittäminen. 

En Canyonin malleja tarkemmin tunne, mutta joku suht kevyt 27.5 trailitäpäri voisi olla paras yleispyöräksi. Joku paremmin malliston tuntevahan voisi ehdottaa jotain hommaan sopivaa canyoneroa? Itsellä on samanmoinen projekti käynnissä, että yhdellä pyörällä on pärjättävä. Siinä on 27.5" ja joustoa 150 milliä, eikä minun mielestä siinä ole tippaakaan liikaa jos pyörän jousituksen toiminta on hyvällä tasolla.

----------


## CamoN

> Minkälaisessa maastossa tuollainen 140mm täysjousto olisi luontaisimmassa ympäristössään?



Etsi Vimeosta hakusanalla "Trans Provence". Sanoisin että sieltä löytyy kuvaa 26" 140mm täpärin ideaaliympäristöstä.

----------


## Leberborn

Mites tuossaa uudessa 27.5 Canyon Nervessä eroa mallien 7.0 ja 8.0 välillä. Lieneekö tuo 300€ arvoinen parannus tuossa 8.0:n kohdalla?

----------


## snowfake

No nythän meni hankalaksi. Nerve AL 8.0 vai 8.9? Pari tonnia molemmat... XCO + XCM -kisat mielessä...

Ja jos sitten 650B niin samaa kuin edellinen kysyjä, onko 1699 --> 1999e järkevä vai ottaakko vaan halvempi 7.0? Ei painakaan kuin 0,2kg enemmän...

----------


## kolistelija

> No nythän meni hankalaksi. Nerve AL 8.0 vai 8.9? Pari tonnia molemmat... XCO + XCM -kisat mielessä...



Eikö tolla ajatuksella .9 ole aika looginen valinta? Ajokoirakisoissahan noista tykätään...

----------


## samu88

Osa vaihteistosta Xt:tä slx:n sijaan, kiekot dt swissit, jarrut hieman paremmat mutta silti avidit. Joillekkin on varmaan 300e arvoiset parannukset, joillekkin ei.

----------


## Antza44

> Mites tuossaa uudessa 27.5 Canyon Nervessä eroa mallien 7.0 ja 8.0 välillä. Lieneekö tuo 300€ arvoinen parannus tuossa 8.0:n kohdalla?



Tassä ne olennaisimmat mistä kannattaa maksaa -> Fit keula (kuvan mukaan), kiekot ja takavaihtaja Shadow+. Normilla hakkaa ketjut runkoon koko ajan. Hinta/laatu aika samalla viivalla molemmissa. 8.0 jos lompakko kestää.

----------


## JackOja

Aina -ei koske ainoastaan Canyonia- kannattaa ostaa kallein minkä lompakko kestää. Harmittaa kuitenkin myöhemmin joku "säästö" mihin ei ollut oikeaa tarvetta. 
Ellei sitten ole tarkoituksenakin vaihtaa kaikki palikat  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Aina -ei koske ainoastaan Canyonia- kannattaa ostaa kallein minkä lompakko kestää. Harmittaa kuitenkin myöhemmin joku "säästö" mihin ei ollut oikeaa tarvetta. 
> Ellei sitten ole tarkoituksenakin vaihtaa kaikki palikat



... tai sitten ostaa sen, jossa on runko ja iskarit kohdillaan. Kiekkojen päivityksellä saa sitten homman viimeisteltyä. Osasetit ovat jo SLX:stä ja X7:stä lähtien sillä tasolla, että niitä päivittämällä ei enää ajotuntumaan hirveästi vaikuteta. 

Tämä ohjenuora pätee erityisesti meille 0.1 tonnia painaville kuskeille. Ei kannata ostaa hipopyörää, jonka kiekot eivät kestä kuskin painoa.

----------


## elasto

> Aina -ei koske ainoastaan Canyonia- kannattaa ostaa kallein minkä lompakko kestää. Harmittaa kuitenkin myöhemmin joku "säästö" mihin ei ollut oikeaa tarvetta. 
> Ellei sitten ole tarkoituksenakin vaihtaa kaikki palikat



Mulle on käynyt niin, että oon mennyt ostamaan liian kalliita osia ja myöhemmin sitten harmittanut kun tajunnut etten niitä olisi tarvinnutkaan.

----------


## Antza44

Keulan vertaaminenkin on aika vaikeaa, jos toisessa Fit patruuna ja toisessa ei, jos ostaa ilman ajattelee, että olis pitäny ostaa kalliimpi ja, jos ostaa Fit:illa ajattelee, että olis halvemmallakin pärjännyt. Siis näin, jos ei ole jo ennestään kokemusta molemmista.
Minä liputan tässä kohtaa ainakin kalliimman puolesta, koska keulat on, niin kalliita päivittää jälkikäteen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...liian kalliita osia ja myöhemmin sitten harmittanut kun tajunnut etten niitä olisi tarvinnutkaan.



Oho? Miten asia on tullut ilmi?

----------


## elasto

> Oho? Miten asia on tullut ilmi?



Ajamalla ja ostamalla hieman halvemman tason osilla varustellun fillarin. Tullut huomattua, että nuo hyvän hinta/laatu -suhteen osat esim. SLX/X7 -tason osat on toimineet ainakin mulla ihan siinä missä kalliimmatkin. Ei ole tuo eteneminen ollut niistä osista kiinni ja kisoissakaan ei ole aika parantunut vaikka hieman olisi kevyempää palikkaa kiinni. Oon katsonut peiliin ja löytänyt sieltä syyn sille jos tuntuu ettei fillari kulje.

----------


## Antza44

Kyllä SLX/X7 osasarja riittää toiminnallisuuden suhteen, jos runko ja sen koko on kohdillaan, jousitus kunnossa ja on kevyet kiekot, mutta riittävän kestävät käyttötarkoitukseen. Oma tän hetkinen 29er on rungoltaan liian lyhyt, niin se V_tutus ei poistu vaikka olis mitä palikoita kiinni.

----------


## ViliA

Canyon Nerve AL 29 8.9 saapui tänään Tampereelle. Toimitus kesti kokonaiset 1,5 viikkoa mikö oli mielestäni erittäin nopea.
Tällaiselle täpäri/29er noviisille ajo tuntui uskomattoman pehmeälle ja rullaavuus noilla jättirenkailla oli erinomainen.
Keulan ja iskarin CTD-toiminta oli selkeää ja erot eri moodien välillä selvästi havaittavissa(paineita saa vielä vähän säädellä).  Vaihteet kaipasivat pientä hienosäätöä mutta yllättävän hyvin kaikki säädöt oli paikoillaan.
Hirveä ankkurihan tuo painoltaan on, kun tottunut tuohon hieman päälle 7kg maantiepyörään mutta eiköhän siihen totu😄.
Tätä ennen maastossa ollut 26" jäykkäperä ja nyt meno oli kyllä ihan toisenlaista, suorastaan euforista siihen rytkytykseen verrattuna. Mitään kamalan negatiivista tai kriittistä en tuon pyrähdyksen/innostuksen aikana löytänyt mutta eiköhän siitä jotain paljastu ajan kanssa(toivottavasti ei&#128516 :Vink: 
Innolla odottelen parempia ajokelejä ja pidempiä testilenkkejä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Keulan ja iskarin CTD-toiminta oli selkeää ja erot eri moodien välillä selvästi havaittavissa(paineita saa vielä vähän säädellä).



Oman kokemuksen mukaan keulan vipu kannattaa pistää D-asentoon ja iskarin vipu T-asentoon ja unohtaa ne vivut sen jälkeen iäksi  :Hymy: 





> Tätä ennen maastossa ollut 26" jäykkäperä ja nyt meno oli kyllä ihan toisenlaista, suorastaan euforista siihen rytkytykseen verrattuna. Mitään kamalan negatiivista tai kriittistä en tuon pyrähdyksen/innostuksen aikana löytänyt mutta eiköhän siitä jotain paljastu ajan kanssa(toivottavasti ei)



Ei se euforia välttämättä aivan heti laimene. 29-täpärit ovat aika koukuttavia vehkeitä. Mulla jäi maantiepyörä tänä vuonna sekä kilometreillä että ajotunneilla laskettuna selkeästi kakkospyöräksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Oman kokemuksen mukaan keulan vipu kannattaa pistää D-asentoon ja iskarin vipu T-asentoon ja unohtaa ne vivut sen jälkeen iäksi 
> 
> Samoilla linjoilla, tosin jäykkiksen tehokkuuteen mieltyneenä yritän käyttää nykyään vartaloa enemmän joustona ja asennot on omassa figessä keulassa T ja perässä C.
> 
> Ei se euforia välttämättä aivan heti laimene. 29-täpärit ovat aika koukuttavia vehkeitä. Mulla jäi maantiepyörä tänä vuonna sekä kilometreillä että ajotunneilla laskettuna selkeästi kakkospyöräksi



Samma här. Taisi tulla 4 maantielenkkiä. Joutaa toinen maantiepyörä vähintään kierrätykseen! 29 rullaavuus tekee siitä paitsi maastossa mukavamman, myös talvisilla työmatkoilla.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Mä en aio ajaa Avideilla maastossa enää metriäkään.



Jännä juttu että on noin huonoja kokemuksia. Itselläni on ollut neljät eri Avidit pyörissä joista ainoastaan tuo BB7 mekaaninen on jäänyt vähän kaivelemaan. Nykyisissä Elixir 3 & 5:ssa ei mitään ongelmaa ja tuntuma & teho on ok. Jarruthan vinkuu ajolenkeillä myös ajokavereiden viiden tonnin pyörissä kun keli on sellainen. Jotain tehokkaampiakin jarruja olen koikeillut, mutta en ihan ymmärrä että mikä niissä Avideissa nyt niin huonoa olisi.

----------


## Jinx

> Jännä juttu että on noin huonoja kokemuksia. Itselläni on ollut neljät eri Avidit pyörissä joista ainoastaan tuo BB7 mekaaninen on jäänyt vähän kaivelemaan. Nykyisissä Elixir 3 & 5:ssa ei mitään ongelmaa ja tuntuma & teho on ok. Jarruthan vinkuu ajolenkeillä myös ajokavereiden viiden tonnin pyörissä kun keli on sellainen. Jotain tehokkaampiakin jarruja olen koikeillut, mutta en ihan ymmärrä että mikä niissä Avideissa nyt niin huonoa olisi.



Itse kanssa odotan kovasti noita jarruja. Jahka rassin saan alle, niin kyseessä on ekat Avidit millä olen vauhtia tappanut. Täältä kun olen lueskellut muutamia kommentteja, niin vähän arveluttaa. Itsellä on kokemusta vain Hayesin yseistä ja Shimanon hydraulisista (mallia en muista) sekä rouvan pyörässä olen tapaillut vähän Avideja. Siinä ne tuntuu ihan pätevältä, mutta eihän se pihalla jarruttelu vielä paljoa kerro. No, rouva on ollut tyytyväinen niihin.

----------


## CamoN

[offtopic]





> Jännä juttu että on noin huonoja kokemuksia.



Samat kokemukset minulla. Nykyiset Elixir CR:t on osoittautuneet todella hyviksi, erityisesti olen arvostanut säädön huolettomuutta (satuloita ei tarvitse säätää ikinä), helppoutta (kahvan etäisyys- ja etuvetosäätö onnistuu helposti tarvittaessa kesken ajon) ja hiljaisuutta (vonkuvat ainoastaan sateella tai pesun jälkeen sen hetken kun levy on märkä). Etujarrusta olen tosin kaivannut enemmän maksimitehoa, mutta äskettäin paneuduin asiaan ajatuksella ja johtopäätös oli että palat taitaa vaikuttaa asiaan. Edessä on jotkut noname-palat paikallisesta Sportiasta ja takana Avidin alkuperäiset. Täytynee vaihtaa keväällä paremmat tilalle. Jos ei vieläkään teho riitä niin sitten kärsii vähän tappiota painossa ja laittaa eteen 185mm levyn 160mm tilalle.

Kerran vuoteen nuo tuntuu vaativan ilmausta, samoin kuin talouden toisessa pyörässä olevat Elixir 5:t. Mutta sen nyt ehkä jaksaa vielä tehdä keväthuollon yhteydessä. Noiden jarrujen käyttö on ollut varsin erilaista, minun pyörässäni Elixir CR:llä pääasiassa kilpailukilometrejä tältä vuodelta vähän päälle 1000km ja emännän pyörässä Elixir 5:llä jatkuvaa arkiajoa ympäri vuoden ja kaikissa olosuhteissa, varmaan 2000-2500km vuodessa.

Hyvistä kokemuksista huolimatta harkitsisin vakavasti Shimanon jarruja jos olisin hankkimassa uusia juuri nyt. Niin paljon niitä kehutaan. Mutta toisaalta olen niin vahvasti SRAM:n leirissä nykyisellään että Aviditkin on melko helppo valinta, erityisesti jos ne tulisivat pyörän mukana.

[/offtopic]

----------


## elasto

Haha, S-kokoinen Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 värinä Acid Storm myyty jo loppuun!  :Leveä hymy:  Enpä muista koskaan nähneeni, että joku malli olisi näin aikaisin jo loppuunmyyty?

EDIT: Noista jarruista vielä sen verran, että mullakaan ei ole ollut vielä ainakaan toistaiseksi mitään ongelmia Avidien kanssa (tällä hetkellä kahdet: Elixir 1 ja Elixir 5 RSL). Shimanon jarrut on kyllä tehokkaampia ja parempia tuntumaltaan, mitä olen kokeillut. Jos pitäisi nyt uudet jarrut ostaa niin ne olisi varmaan Shimanon SLX tai ehkä jopa XT, jos hurjaksi ruvetaan.

----------


## snowfake

Meinaatko että on aikuisten oikeesti loppu eikä enää tuu?

----------


## elasto

Niin ne Kanjonilla väittävät aina kun tuo teksti johonkin ilmestyy. Eli loppu koko sille kaudelle, tässä tapauksessa 2014. Seuraavaksi saa sitten uutta 2015-mallia taas ensi vuoden lopulla. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että tuotakin mallia tuossa värissä ja koossa vielä muutama kappale ilmestyy myyntiin, mutta siinä taitavat olla. Tuskin ovat niin tiukalle tilauksia vetäneet, että ottaisivat sen riskin ettei joku pyörän tilannut pyörää saisikaan ja voihan joku vielä perua tilauksensa.

----------


## leecher

> Haha, S-kokoinen Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 värinä Acid Storm myyty jo loppuun!  Enpä muista koskaan nähneeni, että joku malli olisi näin aikaisin jo loppuunmyyty?



Kun itse tuon pyörän tilasin samantien kun se tuli myyntiin, arvelin jo silloin että se tulee myymään kuin häkä. Pitkällisen nettispeksailun jälkeen tuossa paketissa oli paras hinta/ laatusuhde omasta mielestäni. Nyt 300 km jälkeen olen edelleen samaa mieltä. Loistavaa vastinetta rahalle!

----------


## Leberborn

Lähti acid storm nerve 8.0 tilaukseen. Pääsee sit helmikuussa ajelee.

----------


## ubi

> Spectral AL 29 kiinnostaa, mutta jopa on lyöty emäputkelle mittaa kahdelle isommalle rungolle! Tulee ainakin ohjaamo "riittävän" ylös L ja XL koissa :/ Vai olisikohan tuonne Spectral AL 29 spekseihin tullut vain typo...



...oli siellä geometriataulukossa (onneksi) virhe. Nyt vaan pitää piilottaa VISA-kortti tai muuten saattaa käydä kalliiksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Jooseppi

> [offtopic]
> 
> 
> Hyvistä kokemuksista huolimatta harkitsisin vakavasti Shimanon jarruja jos olisin hankkimassa uusia juuri nyt. Niin paljon niitä kehutaan. Mutta toisaalta olen niin vahvasti SRAM:n leirissä nykyisellään että Aviditkin on melko helppo valinta, erityisesti jos ne tulisivat pyörän mukana.
> 
> [/offtopic]



Jatketaan offaria:

Tässä pyörän koeajossa tulee deoren ja avid elixir 5:sen erot hyvin selviksi:





> *Stopping – Or Not*
> 
> SRAM, I’ll start by saying that I really love you and that you make some really great bike parts. I’ve used tonnes of RockShox forks. SRAM drivetrains grace many of my bikes. And I’ve used lots and lots of Avid brakes. I even have a couple of sets of Elixirs (CR and 7) that aren’t too bad. That said, the Elixir 5 brakes on this bike are terrible.
> I would imagine that deep in the SRAM headquarters, there is some kind of Avid brake magician that can make any brake feel great. I would imagine that he’d spend 10 minutes working on these brakes and I’d hit the trails and wonder where they’d been all my life.
> But I can’t make these brakes feel like that. Mine felt like I was squeezing a piece of wood. And your guess is as good as mine as to where the contact point would be. Thankfully, these are not the actual spec for this bike. The Deore brakes that are actually spec’d and that Santa Cruz was nice enough to send along are a revelation. They change the bike. This does not suggest good things of the Elixir 5’s. In fact, I’m thinking that if there is any Product Manager out there that spec’s the Avid over the Shimano, they either:
> 
> Are being paid off by SRAM; orHad a loved one cheat on them with a Shimano employee.
> 
> Then the Deore brakes showed up and totally changed everything. Absolutely no exaggeration, the slow speed performance totally changed. I could once again feather my brakes and pick away at lines to my heart’s content.



Lähde: http://www.nsmb.com/2014-santa-cruz-heckler-reviewed/

No, nyt näin päin ja tulevaisuudessa taas toisteppäin. Kaverin vanhassa spessussa olevat avidid on edelleen pirun hyvät jarrut, ja ne on siis vuodelta 2007...

----------


## CamoN

[offtopic]





> No, nyt näin päin ja tulevaisuudessa taas toisteppäin. Kaverin vanhassa spessussa olevat avidid on edelleen pirun hyvät jarrut, ja ne on siis vuodelta 2007...



Ihan hyvä huomio. Nimittäin omassa Spessussa oli alunperin ne Elixir 5:t, pyörä taitaa olla vuosimallia 2012. Kuitenkin tämän vuoden ja ensi vuoden Spessuissa on taidettu siirtyä aika laajasti Formulan jarruihin. Mistähän mahtaa johtua. 

Eikä nuo Elixir 5:t tosiaan ole minun kokemukseni mukaan tuntumaltaan erikoiset (sen ja parempien säätöjen takia hankin Elixir CR:t) mutta settinä todella kevyet. Se vaikuttanee huonoon tuntumaan kun kahvoissa on käytetty paljon muovia sellaisissakin osissa joissa jämäkämpi materiaali voisi olla parempi kokonaisuuden kannalta. Ja satulat pullistelee selvästi kun painaa kahvaa vähän voimakkaammin yms.

[/offtopic]

----------


## IncBuff

Niin kyse ei ole vain siitä että Avidit olisivat huonot ja kelvottomat vaan kyllä niilläkin pyörä pysähtyy, mutta sen jälkeen kun olen kokeillut Shimanoita niin ei haluta enää millään Elixir 5:llä ajaa. Shimanoiden tuntuma ja teho ovat paljon paremmat ja säätäminen helpompaa. Avidien ilmaus on sen verran perseestä oleva homma että ei kiinnosta tehdä enää koskaan ja ei niistä hyviä tahdo saada sitenkään. Shimanoiden ilmaus sen sijaan on helppo ja siisti operaatio. Ajoin 2 vuotta Elixir vitosilla kunnes ostin SLX:t toiseen pyörään...

----------


## samu88

Näköjään Strive Al 8.0 race, L-koko myyty myös loppuun.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Niin kyse ei ole vain siitä että Avidit olisivat huonot ja kelvottomat vaan kyllä niilläkin pyörä pysähtyy, mutta sen jälkeen kun olen kokeillut Shimanoita niin ei haluta enää millään Elixir 5:llä ajaa. Shimanoiden tuntuma ja teho ovat paljon paremmat ja säätäminen helpompaa. Avidien ilmaus on sen verran perseestä oleva homma että ei kiinnosta tehdä enää koskaan ja ei niistä hyviä tahdo saada sitenkään. Shimanoiden ilmaus sen sijaan on helppo ja siisti operaatio. Ajoin 2 vuotta Elixir vitosilla kunnes ostin SLX:t toiseen pyörään...



Itsellä toisessa pyörässä avidin X0:llat (2012) jotka pitäs olla ihan highendjarrut ja joilla ajelin tyytyväisenä luullen ,et tästä ei jarrut paljon parane.

Äskettäin hommasin toisen maasturin johon valikoitui sopivan tarjouksen kautta Maguran MT6:set ja j#malauta mikä ero Maguran hyväksi.

Ne on yhtä kevyet ja tehokkaat/tehokkaammat kun avidit vaikka levyt on kokoluokkaa pienemmät.(180/160) vs. X0 :Irvistys: 203/185) + tuntuma ja säädettävyys on paljon parempi.

Kyllä mullakin Avid on menettänyt hohdettaan ja paljon. Shimanon jarruista oon kuullut pelkkää positiivista kamuilta joilla sellaiset on.

----------


## Jinx

7.9 Nerve olis nyt koestettu. Ja kun (lähes) koeajotta vaihtaa kerralla kaksysiin ja täysnotkuun, niin eihän se nyt täysin hurmiota ole.

Fillaria kasatessa katselin, että "ei hel**tti miten iso tästä tulee. Jumalaton hirvi". Ei ollut kiire kokeilemaan. Kattelin vaan nurkassa seisovaa ison dumpperin kokoista jyrää. Iltakin tuli ja pimeys ennenkuin uskaltauduin liukastelemaan jäätyneille teille ja poluille. Alkuun rauhassa, tunnustellen. Ekat fiilikset julisti rassin kömpelöksi. Lähes kahdeksan vuoden aikana kerkesi saada tuntuman kohdalleen edellisen fillarin kanssa ja tää uusi oli oikeasti uutta.

Sinne tänne rullatessa ekat positiiviset huomiot tuli rullaavuuteen, "**ttu täähän menee eteenpäin kevyesti!". Pikkuhiljaa alkoi fillarin ja miehen välillä syntyä orastavaa yhteisymmärrystä ja nopeus alkoi kasvaa. Lenkki jäi tarkoituksella lyhyeksi ja huomenna olisi meininki mennä päivän valossa ulos, jos vaan keli sallii.

Kyllähän tuosta peukku jää pakostikin osoittamaan ylöspäin, mutta paljon on opettelemista ennenkuin fillari alkaa tuntua yhtä tutulta kuin eläköitynyt jäykkäperä.

----------


## ViliA

^täysin samat oli tuntemukset täällä. Nyt n.100km takana ja aina vaan paranee.

Onko kellään mitään sanottavaa tuosta canyonin mukana tulevasta iskaripumpusta? Jotenkin tuntuu ettei ihan täysin oikeita lukemia anna. Kun pistää pumpun kiinni niin antaa ihan mitä sattuu lukemia joka kerta. Itsellä on painoa n.84kg ja iskariin sai laittaa lähes 250psi:tä että toimi niinkuin pitää. Pyörä on Nerve AL 29 8.9. En ole tosiaan minkääntason ammattilainen mitä noihin iskareihin tulee eli vika saattaapi löytyä myös käyttäjästä😄

----------


## LJL

> Onko kellään mitään sanottavaa tuosta canyonin mukana tulevasta iskaripumpusta?



Ei kokemuksia koska myin sen heti pois, mutta sen verran ehdin tutkailla kapistusta että se on täsmälleen samanlainen kuin RockShoxin pumppu. Joka siis itseltä löytyy Rokkarin "kellotaululla" ja on jo vuosia antanut oikeita lukemia. Johtuisiko nuo ongelmat enemmänkin iskarista kuin pumpusta?

----------


## ViliA

> Ei kokemuksia koska myin sen heti pois, mutta sen verran ehdin tutkailla kapistusta että se on täsmälleen samanlainen kuin RockShoxin pumppu. Joka siis itseltä löytyy Rokkarin "kellotaululla" ja on jo vuosia antanut oikeita lukemia. Johtuisiko nuo ongelmat enemmänkin iskarista kuin pumpusta?



Voipi olla mahdollista. Veikkaan kuitenkin että syy löytyy pumpun toisesta päästä. Kun ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta noiden säätämisestä. Täytyypi käydä jonkun asiantuntevan luona. Keula ja iskari tuntuisi kyllä olevan kunnossa ja vivun ollessa eri asennoissa tuntuma vaihtuu selvästi.

----------


## IncBuff

Käytännössä samoja lukemia tuo mun Canyonin mukana tullut pumppu näyttää kuin kaverin Rockshoxin pumppu. Toki noiden toimittaja on voinut vaihtua jo moneen kertaan kun tuo on vuoden 2010 pyörän mukana tullut.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Niin kyse ei ole vain siitä että Avidit olisivat huonot ja kelvottomat vaan kyllä niilläkin pyörä pysähtyy, mutta sen jälkeen kun olen kokeillut Shimanoita niin ei haluta enää millään Elixir 5:llä ajaa. Shimanoiden tuntuma ja teho ovat paljon paremmat ja säätäminen helpompaa. Avidien ilmaus on sen verran perseestä oleva homma että ei kiinnosta tehdä enää koskaan ja ei niistä hyviä tahdo saada sitenkään. Shimanoiden ilmaus sen sijaan on helppo ja siisti operaatio. Ajoin 2 vuotta Elixir vitosilla kunnes ostin SLX:t toiseen pyörään...



Shimpan deoret oli myös hintaisekseen hyvät aikanaan enkä ole kuullut pahaa muistakaan shimpoista. Eilen juuri nautiskelin Elixir 3:sen sekä tuntumasta että tehosta, ajattelin että ei näissä kyllä mitään vikaa ole. Voisko olla että SRAM:illa on huojuntaa valmistuslaadussa, ehkä jotkut levyt/palamaateriaalit on ongelmallisia. Tiedä häntä. Toisen pyörän Elixir 5:set on kieltämättä tuntumaltaan puisemmat kuin nämä kolmoset, olen ajatellut että se johtuu ehkä vielä sisäänajon puutteesta tällä levy&pala yhdistelmällä.
Toinen mielenkiintoinen huomio ilmaukseen liittyen, omalle kohdalle ei ole koskaan tullut tarvetta ilmata jarruja (9 vuotta hydr. levaria)

----------


## Gaastra

Tuli sitten jumpattua pyörätilauksen kanssa ja vaihdettua Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 ---> Lux CF 7.9:iin. Toimitus aikaistui parilla viikolla vk 49:stä 47:aan.

Pienen riskinhän tuo uusi Lux tarjoaa, kun käyttökokemuksia ei juurikaan ole ja ainoastaan pari nopeaa ensitestiä pyörästä olen netistä onnistunut löytämään. Grand Canyon CF 29 olisi ollut hyvä perusvarma valinta, joka on kiistatta osoittautunut erittäin päteväksi pyöräksi. Ajattelin kuitenkin, että josko tuo uusi Lux-mallisto olisi sitten kuitenkin himpun verran enemmän tulevaisuutta kuin mitä GC tarjoaa.

Käsittääkseni Topeak-Ergon -tiimin kisapyörä ensi kaudella on juurikin tuo Lux, joten aivan sysip*skasta kulkineesta tuskin voi olla kyse. Sally Bigham & Alban Lakatahan ovat uudella Luxilla jo voittoja ottaneet.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Onko kokemusta Gran Canyon AL 8.9 takapakan kolmesta isoimmasta  rattaasta (kevyimmästä). Itse äsken IceSpiket vaihtaessa huomasin niissä  olevan pieni ehkä puolen sentin liikkumisvara eteen-taakse. Kuuluuko  asiaan?

----------


## kolistelija

> Onko kokemusta Gran Canyon AL 8.9 takapakan kolmesta isoimmasta  rattaasta (kevyimmästä). Itse äsken IceSpiket vaihtaessa huomasin niissä  olevan pieni ehkä puolen sentin liikkumisvara eteen-taakse. Kuuluuko  asiaan?



Taitaa olla pakka aivan liian löysään kiinnitetty ja se on syönyt lovet vapaaratasrunkoon. Tarkista asia irroittamalla rakapakka.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Yritin kiskaista irti ja katsoa, muttei niin vaaan lähtenyt. Täytyy katsoa kohtapualiin ennen lenkkiä.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Joutuu pirusti tekemään töitä, että saa loput 8 ratasta irti... Nehän prhna vääntyy.

----------


## kolistelija

Kokeile kilkauttaa rattaita taaksepäin jollain lyömävälineellä. Ei ne lähde pelkästään vetämällä jos ovat porautuneet siihen runkoon. Laita kuva kun oot saanu irti, jos mahdollista.

----------


## pinohiiri

> Joutuu pirusti tekemään töitä, että saa loput 8 ratasta irti... Nehän prhna vääntyy.



Nyt on kyllä jokin pielessä. Ettei vain olisi syönyt itseään vapaarattaanrungon "sisään" eli lehdet menneet loviinsa? Liikkuuko lehdet, jos niitä koettaa pyörittää?

----------


## CamoN

Jos irtolehdet on syöneet itsensä vapaarattaan runkoon kiinni niin yksi hyvä ja harmiton irrotustyökalu on ketjuruoska. Yhden lehden kerrallaan irti nitkauttamalla lähtee melko helposti.

Ja jos ketjuruoskaa ei jo ole hyllyssä niin marsmars kauppaan. Tulee tarpeeseen, ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

----------


## Takakumi

Te ketkä olette tilanneet Canyonin ja maksaneet sen kortilla, niin milloin maksu on lähtenyt tililtänne? Tilasin pyörän viime viikon torstaina, jonka jälkeen tilille syntyi muutaman kymmenen sentin katevaraus. Katevaraus roikkui tilillä viitisen päivää ja poistui tänään, mutta pyörän hintaa ei siltioltu veloitettu vielä.

----------


## Takakumi

> Te ketkä olette tilanneet Canyonin ja maksaneet sen kortilla, niin milloin maksu on lähtenyt tililtänne? Tilasin pyörän viime viikon torstaina, jonka jälkeen tilille syntyi muutaman kymmenen sentin katevaraus. Katevaraus roikkui tilillä viitisen päivää ja poistui tänään, mutta pyörän hintaa ei siltioltu veloitettu vielä.



Lisäys vielä, että vahvistuksen toimitusviikosta sain kyllä korttimaksun jälkeen sähköpostiin.

----------


## kolistelija

Se senttivaraus on varmistusta varten. Tilauksesta laskutetaan kun fillari postitetaan.

----------


## Ynnykkä

> Nyt on kyllä jokin pielessä. Ettei vain olisi syönyt itseään vapaarattaanrungon "sisään" eli lehdet menneet loviinsa? Liikkuuko lehdet, jos niitä koettaa pyörittää?



Ei todellakaan liikku. Umpi"jäässä" eli vahvasti ilmeisemmin kiinni vapaarattaassa.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Vapaaratas vekeillä. Ei osaa lisätä kuvaa.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Pystyykös sellaisen ostamaan itse, laittamaan itse kiinni? Vai onko syytä viedä liikeeseen.

----------


## CamoN

> Pystyykös sellaisen ostamaan itse, laittamaan itse kiinni? Vai onko syytä viedä liikeeseen.



Pyörässä olevat navat näkyy olevan DT Swissiä eli eiköhän niihin jostain saa vapaaratasrunkoja varaosina. Mikä tahansa vapaaratasrunko ei kuitenkaan käy koska niissä voi olla eroja. Jos ostat uuden samanlaisen, se tulee olemaan tietysti samaa materiaalia (=yhtä pehmeää) kuin vanhakin. Nykyisen on syönyt joko liian pieneen momenttiin kiristetty pakka tai sitten ihan puhtaasti polkijan irtolehtiin kohdistama ylimaallisen voimakas vääntö. 

Ratkaisuna voisi olla 

1. Hankkia se uusi samanlainen vapaaratasrunko, kiristää siihen pakka oikeaan momenttiin (tai vähän yli) ja toivoa parasta. 
2. Hankkia sikahintainen high-end-pakka joka on koneistettu yhdestä palasta (esim. SRAM XX, onhan niitä muitakin) joka ei tuhoa pehmeää vapaaratasrunkoa, mutta on toisaalta melko kallis pelkäksi kulutusosaksi voimansiirrossa. 
3. Kylmän rauhallisesti asentaa nykyinen pakka nykyiselle vapaarattaalle oikeaan momenttiin jos sillä on vielä edellytykset kestää normaalikäyttöä. Enpä ole kuullut ainoastakaan sellaisesta tapauksesta jossa irtolehti olisi syönyt itsensä "vapaaksi" vapaarattaan läpi, mutta se on melko tyypillistä että lehdet purevat muutaman millin pehmeää vapaaratasrunkoa ennen kuin asettuvat. Ja tyypillisesti aina irrotuksen/kiinnityksen jälkeen pureutuminen alkaa uudelleen. Lehtien eläminen voi tietysti vaikuttaa myös vapaaratasrungon lohkeamiseen tai halkeamiseen pitkässä juoksussa.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Katselin juutubessa videopätkän vapaarattaan virityksestä tuohon slr kiekkoon. Täytyypi alkaa mietiskelemään uuden hommaamista.

----------


## samu88

Hitto kun haikailin sillon tuon Strive al 8.0 race:n perään, mutta nyt jo myyty kaikki koot loppuun. Onko siis niin että vuoden päästä syksyllä tulee vasta lisää, eli 2015 mallit?

----------


## Jukhaha

> Ratkaisuna voisi olla 
> 
> 1. Hankkia se uusi samanlainen vapaaratasrunko, kiristää siihen pakka oikeaan momenttiin (tai vähän yli) ja toivoa parasta. 
> 2. Hankkia sikahintainen high-end-pakka joka on koneistettu yhdestä palasta (esim. SRAM XX, onhan niitä muitakin) joka ei tuhoa pehmeää vapaaratasrunkoa, mutta on toisaalta melko kallis pelkäksi kulutusosaksi voimansiirrossa. 
> 3. Kylmän rauhallisesti asentaa nykyinen pakka nykyiselle vapaarattaalle oikeaan momenttiin jos sillä on vielä edellytykset kestää normaalikäyttöä. Enpä ole kuullut ainoastakaan sellaisesta tapauksesta jossa irtolehti olisi syönyt itsensä "vapaaksi" vapaarattaan läpi, mutta se on melko tyypillistä että lehdet purevat muutaman millin pehmeää vapaaratasrunkoa ennen kuin asettuvat. Ja tyypillisesti aina irrotuksen/kiinnityksen jälkeen pureutuminen alkaa uudelleen. Lehtien eläminen voi tietysti vaikuttaa myös vapaaratasrungon lohkeamiseen tai halkeamiseen pitkässä juoksussa.



4. Mikäli on saatavilla esim. teräksinen malli ko. vapaarattaanrungosta, niin sen kestävyys on tietenkin huomattavasti parempi

----------


## tim1n

> Hitto kun haikailin sillon tuon Strive al 8.0 race:n perään, mutta nyt jo myyty kaikki koot loppuun. Onko siis niin että vuoden päästä syksyllä tulee vasta lisää, eli 2015 mallit?



Factory enduro team väri on myyty loppuun, mutta raw club värityksellä löytyy vielä kaikkia kokoja.

----------


## Fir3fly

> Hitto kun haikailin sillon tuon Strive al 8.0 race:n perään, mutta nyt jo myyty kaikki koot loppuun. Onko siis niin että vuoden päästä syksyllä tulee vasta lisää, eli 2015 mallit?



Mulla kävi samalla tavalla kun en heti tilannut. Odotellaan sit vielä seuraavaa erää myöhempään syksyyn / alku talveen 2014...

----------


## Bob

Spectral AL 7.9. Tilattu.

----------


## Mait

> Spectral AL 7.9. Tilattu.



Itsellä on vielä kova pohdinta Spectralin ja Nerven välillä.

Eli Spectral AL 7.9 vs. Nerve AL 8.9.

Eikös tuolla Spectralillakin ajele varmasti pitempiäkin lenkkejä vai alkaako harmittamaan kun ei ottanut Nerveä? Painoa noissa ei pitäisi olla eroa kuin 200g, eli melko vähän. Eli luulisi Spectralinkin kiipeävän melko hyvin mäetkin? 
Jokapaikan höyläksi olisi pyörä tulossa niin joutuu hieman tekemään kompromisseja.

Nerven puolesta puhuisi myös nopeampi toimitus, Stealth värissä jopa suoraa varastosta vrt. Spectralin 2014 huhtikuu. Vai kuinka todennäköistä on että tulisi huomattavasti aikaisemminkin?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Vai kuinka todennäköistä on että tulisi huomattavasti aikaisemminkin?



Erittäin epätodennäköistä, koska tuotanto parhaassakin tapauksessa käynnistyy vasta tuolloin. Muutaman viikon viivästyminen sen sijaan on täysin mahdollista. 

Kummanko sitten ottaisi? Nervestä tiedetään (minäkin tiedän!), että se on hyvä paketti. Spectralista ei vielä tiedetä  :Hymy: 

Joustojensa puolesta molemmat soveltuvat pitkänmatkan ajoon.

----------


## elasto

> Mulla kävi samalla tavalla kun en heti tilannut. Odotellaan sit vielä seuraavaa erää myöhempään syksyyn / alku talveen 2014...



Meinaatko, että noita tulee vielä kaudelle 2014 lisää vaikka siellä lukee "sold out"? Itse olen ainakin saanut suoraan Canyonilta ihan päinvastaista tietoa, kun olen asiaa joskus heiltä kysynyt. Tässä keskustelua asiasta pari sivua taaksepäin:





> Meinaatko että on aikuisten oikeesti loppu eikä enää tuu?







> Niin ne Kanjonilla väittävät aina kun tuo teksti johonkin ilmestyy. Eli loppu koko sille kaudelle, tässä tapauksessa 2014. Seuraavaksi saa sitten uutta 2015-mallia taas ensi vuoden lopulla. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että tuotakin mallia tuossa värissä ja koossa vielä muutama kappale ilmestyy myyntiin, mutta siinä taitavat olla. Tuskin ovat niin tiukalle tilauksia vetäneet, että ottaisivat sen riskin ettei joku pyörän tilannut pyörää saisikaan ja voihan joku vielä perua tilauksensa.



Esim. S-kokoiset Grand Canyon CF SL:t on taas saatavilla, vaikka olivat jo loppu: https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3169

Hämmentävää.

----------


## snowfake

Mites toi koko, pituutta 180cm ja jalkoväliin mahtuu 86-87 senttiä. Nykyinen maasturi täysjäykkä Kona unitti, siinä on näköjään 18" kokoisena 597mm vaakaputki, 17,5" Nerve AL:ssä 581mm. Ei toi Konakaan pitkältä tunnu, niin onko tuolla nyt mitään merkitystä vai korjautuuko vaihtamalla Canyoniin 80mm stemmin tilalle sentin kaks pidempi?

Korkeus näyttää olevan ~sama, stand over on Konassa 798 ja Canyonissa 802

(Taas kuumottelee, Nerve AL 8.9 taas varastossa :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

10 sentin steni ehkä vähän pitkä maasturiin?

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mites toi koko, pituutta 180cm ja jalkoväliin mahtuu 86-87 senttiä. Nykyinen maasturi täysjäykkä Kona unitti, siinä on näköjään 18" kokoisena 597mm vaakaputki, 17,5" Nerve AL:ssä 581mm. Ei toi Konakaan pitkältä tunnu, niin onko tuolla nyt mitään merkitystä vai korjautuuko vaihtamalla Canyoniin 80mm stemmin tilalle sentin kaks pidempi?
> 
> Korkeus näyttää olevan ~sama, stand over on Konassa 798 ja Canyonissa 802
> 
> (Taas kuumottelee, Nerve AL 8.9 taas varastossa



Ei kun ostat isomman koon ,että saat lyhemmän stemmin. Jos stand over on liian korkea vaihda merkkiä.

----------


## LJL

> 10 sentin steni ehkä vähän pitkä maasturiin?



Aina kertoilen näitä samoja. Mutta. Mulla lyhyet koivet, pitkä selkä ja kädet (181/82). Canyonin M-koon täpärissä 100 ja jäykkiksessä 110mm stemmit. Molemmissa 600mm stongat, just hyvä balanssi ajoasennossa mun makuun. Mutta mä oonkin tämmöinen ilmeisesti vanhan koulukunnan ajoasennosta tykkääjä ja kädet menee tukevasti lattiaan, jotain hyötyä siitä kun on kymmenisen vuotta pelannut jääkiekkoa maalivahtina.

Sen mitä oon Canyonin CF 29":ä kokeillut joku 20-30km M-koossa ja 80mm stemmillä, niin on omaan makuun ahdas kuin lentokoneen vessa. Laittaisin välittömästi tilalle 100mm stemmin ja varmaan -17 astetta sekä myös kapeamman stongan, jos pitäisi päästä isoa kovaa. Arkipyörässä vois mennä -6. Jos on lyhyempi yläkroppa niin kaipa sen 80-90mm stemmin kanssa voi elää. 

Eikö voi tilata Canyonilta suoraan vakiota pidemmällä stemmillä?

----------


## snowfake

Voihan sen kai suoraan tilata pidemmällä tai samaan aikaan jostain saksasta laittaa pikkurahalla tulemaan. Ongelma on vaan tää perinteinen nettikauppajuttu ettei ihan tiedä onko just passeli  :Hymy: 

Ei kyllä hanuri kestä mitään spessua ostaa mitä voisi sovittaakkin, se on heti 2ke --> 3ke että saa ees sinnepäin samoilla osilla. Mistään "sielustahan" en suostu maksamaan...

----------


## syklopaatti

Lasket vaan mitenkä paljon lyhemmän stemmin tarviit ,että sulla on ohjaamo täsmälleen samassa paikassa. Saat samalla paremman käsiteltävyyden melkeimpä missä tahansa maastoajossa.
Se on jännä ,että kun vaihtaa lyhyempään stemmiin niin takas ei oo paluuta. sama koskee tankoihin tosin toisinpäin. :Vink:

----------


## snowfake

Voiko noita täysjäykän ja täpärin geometrioita ees vertailla? Jos voi niin miten se kannattaa tehdä, jollain piiro-ohjelmalla jolla saa laskettua kulmat jne? Mitathan joka putkista ja asteista löytyy molempien pyörien osalta

----------


## kaakku

Mun mielestä lyhkänen stemmi (+ leveä tanko!) parantaa ajo-ominaisuuksia kun meno menee tekniseksi. Toki jos pitää päästä TÄYSII, ni:


 :Vink:  (vähän huono esimerkkikuva kun eihän toi stemmi oo ees kovinkaan pitkä  :Irvistys: )

Ja juu, omassa pyörässä se stemi on miinuskulmassa. 70mm. Parin sentin lyhennys teki ihmeitä.

----------


## LJL

> Toki jos pitää päästä TÄYSII, ni:



 :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä. En mä tiedä mistään mitään mutta jotenkin (tosin 26") jäykkiksellä ajaminen on niin kurjaa kurjuutusta muutenkin, että silloin voi hyvällä omallatunnolla mennä kurjuutuksen alkujuurille. Eli pitkä stemmi miinuskulmassa ja kapea stonga. Itketään ja ajetaan.

----------


## CamoN

> Lasket vaan mitenkä paljon lyhemmän stemmin tarviit ,että sulla on ohjaamo täsmälleen samassa paikassa. Saat samalla paremman käsiteltävyyden melkeimpä missä tahansa maastoajossa.
> Se on jännä ,että kun vaihtaa lyhyempään stemmiin niin takas ei oo paluuta. sama koskee tankoihin tosin toisinpäin.



Olen täysin eri mieltä. Minulla taitojen karttuessa on varmaankin ruodon venyvyys  ja itseluottamus parantunut niin, että ajan 100mm stemmillä täpärillä. Aikaisemmin oli samassa pyörässä 70mm jonka jälkeen 90mm. Tietysti negatiivikulmalla.

Tangon leveyden suhteen olen sitä mieltä että kuskin hartioiden leveys ja käsien pituus on ykkösprioriteetti niin maastossa kuin maantielläkin. Sen jälkeen tulee sitten ajotyylin ja maaston vaikutukset.

Mutta oma ajelu onkin sellaista inhottavaa XC-kurjuutusta että tuskin kovin moni samaistuu.

----------


## Fir3fly

> Meinaatko, että noita tulee vielä kaudelle 2014 lisää vaikka siellä lukee "sold out"? Itse olen ainakin saanut suoraan Canyonilta ihan päinvastaista tietoa, kun olen asiaa joskus heiltä kysynyt. Tässä keskustelua asiasta pari sivua taaksepäin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esim. S-kokoiset Grand Canyon CF SL:t on taas saatavilla, vaikka olivat jo loppu: https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3169
> 
> Hämmentävää.



En siis ole asiaa mistään varmentanut, mutta tuntuu kummallisesta että enempää tavaraa myytäisi kun kysyntää tuntuu tuotteille olevan. Ymmärrän että tiettyä runkoa tilataan toimittajalta tietty määrä, mutta silti.

----------


## elasto

> En siis ole asiaa mistään varmentanut, mutta tuntuu kummallisesta että enempää tavaraa myytäisi kun kysyntää tuntuu tuotteille olevan. Ymmärrän että tiettyä runkoa tilataan toimittajalta tietty määrä, mutta silti.



Niin siis hölmöltä se munkin mielestä kuulostaa, mutta näin se käsittääkseni kuitenkin on.

----------


## samu88

Isäukolle tilattu Grand Canyon AL 6.9 lähti tänään saksan postin haltuun  :Hymy:  Tilaushetkellä toimitusviikoksi lupailtiin 46, joten tulee pari viikkoa etuajassa. Ei haittaa yhtään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kolistelija

> Niin siis hölmöltä se munkin mielestä kuulostaa, mutta näin se käsittääkseni kuitenkin on.



Niin se vaan menee. Kapasiteetti lasketaan tietyn määrän mukaan. Saman määrän mukaan tehdään jättitilaus osia, jotta saadaan hinnat alas. Näitä sitten myydään vuoden mittaan.

Siitä on helppo laskea että katteet putoaa jos tehdään uusia eriä yksittäisistä malleista.

----------


## IncBuff

Niin voisikohan noiden tiettyjen mallien hinnan nousu johtua siitä että ovat tilanneet uuden erän joka tulee sitten aiempaa kalliimmaksi.

----------


## Gaastra

Kyllä ovat hemmetin huonosti ennustaneet 2014 myyntinsä, jos nyt jo on osa malleista myyty loppuun. Ja vielä olisi vuosi tehokasta myyntiaikaa jäljellä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kyllä ovat hemmetin huonosti ennustaneet 2014 myyntinsä, jos nyt jo on osa malleista myyty loppuun. Ja vielä olisi vuosi tehokasta myyntiaikaa jäljellä.



... tai sitten runkotehtaan kapasiteetti on ainakin kuiturunkojen osalta aika tapissa. Kestää aikansa hankkia lisää kapasiteettia, varsinkin jos alihankkijoiden käyttö ei ole suosiossa. Ymmärtääkseni Canyonin rungot tulevat heidän omalta tehtaaltaan.

----------


## samu88

Mitä itse pyörinyt fillarifoorumilla pienen hetken ja katsellut pari vuotta näitä Canyonin pyöriä, niin jotenkin tuntuu että 1-2 vuotta takaperin ei ollut ihan näin kovassa suosiossa Canyonin fillarit? Tuntuu vaan että olisi nyt tänä vuonna ottanut tuulta purjeisiin ihan kunnollla. Tosin voin olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Mr Hyde

> ... tai sitten runkotehtaan kapasiteetti on ainakin kuiturunkojen osalta aika tapissa. Kestää aikansa hankkia lisää kapasiteettia, varsinkin jos alihankkijoiden käyttö ei ole suosiossa. Ymmärtääkseni Canyonin rungot tulevat heidän omalta tehtaaltaan.



Ei ole kyllä Canyonilla omaa tehdasta. Lähempänä totuutta on, että alihankkija tekee tuotantolinjalla, joka on omistettu Canyonin rungoille. 
Heidän businessmallinsa haittapuoli on just se, että eivät voi vastata kysyntäpiikkeihin vrt. perinteiset valmistajat, joiden tuotanto perustuu pitkälti kauppiaiden ennakkotilauksiin.

----------


## snowfake

Spectral näyttäisi olevan Nerveen nähden vähän pidempi, vai hämääkö vaan noi geometriat eri pituisten jousitustensa takia? Mitä enemmän googlailin n. 180cm pituisia ihmisiä joilla on tuota Nerveä, niin sitä enemmän olen ihmeissäni että M vai L -koko  :Hymy:  Vähän 50-60 menee kummalla ajelevat.

Spectralissa ois helppo valita M kun on vähän pidempi top tube + inan enempi reachia. Spectralikin silti sentin reachiltaan lyhyempi kuin tuo täysjäykkä sinkula, voiko näitä nyt vertailla?

Harmittavan pitkälle vaan venyy tuo Spectralin toimitusaika... no ehkä tuon kanssa voi elää jos tulee oikeasti huhtikuun puolella jo  :Hymy:  Onko mitään mutuilua että venyykö tuo tuossa talven mittaan toi toimitusaika mitä enemmän noita tilataan eli pitääkö samantien vinguttaa visaa? Nythän Nerveilläkin on vähän kyllä heitellyt nuo ajat, välillä on varastossa ja välillä neljän viikon päähän lupaavat...

----------


## elasto

Kyllähän nuo toimitusajat tuppaa pääosin venymään pidemmälle mitä pidempään tilauksen kanssa odottelee. Riippuu varmaan ihan siitä kuinka paljon sitä mallia tilataan. Pyörät kuitenkin lähetetään tilausjärjestyksessä ja tuo toimitusaika on arvio siitä jos tilaat pyörän nyt. Hintakin voi Canyonin tapaan nousta jossain vaiheessa tai pahimmassa tapauksessa pyörät myydään kokonaan loppuun ennen kuin ehdit tilaamaan. Eli jos jonkun tietyn pyörän haluaa niin se kannattaa mun mielestä tilata heti.

----------


## Bob

Noiden kyseisten mallien välillä pohdin itsekin aika pitkään. Meinasin jopa tilata tuossa ihan kalkkiviivoilla sen Sveitsin version AL:stä, mutta tulin sittenkin toisiin ajatuksiin (ja ne Sveitsin mallit tietty meni päivässä parissa). Oikeastaan vieläkin vähän pohdituttaa tuo Nerve AL (pääsin koeajamaankin kyseistä veijaria ja sen kulku oli kyllä silkkistä). Mutta päädyin kuitenkin Spectraliin ja alempaa voit lukea miksi näin.

Kyllä Spectralillakin ajelee pitkiä matkoja vallan mainiosti. Oleellisinta on kai pohtia peilin edessä sitä, että mitä oikeastaan maastossa ajelee ja mihin suuntaan oma ajo on kehittymässä (tärkeää!). Omalla kohdalla Nerve AL 29" nousi tiskille tänä vuonna oikeastaan vain sen takia, että ostin talvella 29" jäykkiksen ja hullaannuin sen vauhdista ja tehokkuudesta sulavimmilla poluilla. Pohdinkin kesällä pitkään sitä, että olenko nyt muuttunut sileämpien xc polkujen mieheksi, vai vieläkö minussa henkii jonkinasteinen tasamaan endurokuskin sielu. Onhan alla kuitenkin ollut varsinaisena työhevosena 26" 140mm Canyon Nerve ES nyt sen viisi vuotta. 

Myytyäni 29”:n pois (rahoittaakseni 29” täpärin hankintaa) aloin taas ajamaan kaikki ajot 26”:lla (käytin 29” työmatkoihin ja kun sillä ajeli sen 5x viikossa töihin ja sileämpiä polkuja kotiin, ei yllättäen viikonloppuna huvittanutkaan heittää 26”:lla metsälenkkejä). Tämä ajaminen muistutti onneksi siitä, että kyllä se on kuitenkin vaan niin, että se on se tekninen haaste mikä maastopyöräilyssä kiehtoo. Sitä saattoi kotimatkalla ajella ihan mitä polkua pitkin tahansa kotiin. Ja vaikka en mikään alamäkimies olekaan niin koen olevani paljon varmempi ja kokeilualttiimpi kuski tasamaan ja loivien alamäkien haasteellisilla teknisillä pätkillä kun alla on enempi joustoa ja löysempi keulakulma. Isommat joustot ja löysemmät keulakulmat eivät ainakaan rajoita kehitystä tällä saralla.

Spectraliin päädyin loppu peleissä sitten mm. seuraavista syistä:

1. Halusin mainitsemasi joka paikan höylän. Vaikka myönnänkin, että esim. nykyinen 140mm täpäri on täysin overkill sileimmillä neulaspoluilla, niin kas kummaa se on kivempi ajella sitä kivistä alamäkeä tai teknistä tasamaan jynkkyä kun ei aina jaksa keulaa kevennellä tai oikeasti taidot ei riitä, mutta pyörä antaa anteeksi. Ja itse saan eniten hyviä fiiliksiä teknisiltä pätkiltä. Lisäjousto tuo itselle lisää itseluottamusta, enkä toisaalta halunnut joutua tilanteeseen, jossa 70-asteen keulakulma ja pari senttiä lyhyemmät joustot alkaisivat rajoittaa kehitystä. Sitten pitäisi taas päivittää pyörää!

2. Olen iso kokoinen ukko, ~110kg. Tällä massalla rauhallisemmat joustosentit tulevat mieluisaan tarpeeseen jo tasaisessakin maastossa vauhdin ja iskujen kasvaessa.

3. Spectralin 7.9:ssä oli ne komponenttipäivitykset, jotka uudelta pyörältä halusin (ilman jälkiostoja): dropper seat post, hyvätasoiset iskarit edessä ja takana, kestävät 29” vanteet, 2x10 voimansiirto ja uusi shimano+/sram type2-mallinen takavaihtaja.

4. Hinta-laatu-suhde. Osin itsestäänselvyys Canyonia valitessa, mutta kuitenkin; ostopohdintakilpailun lähtötelineissä oli mukana Radonin uusi Slide 9.0 29” 130mm, Specializedin Stumpjumper Comp 29”, Cuben uusi Sting 140 pro ja Vitus Escarpe 29”. Oma budjetti oli tuossa 2000€ korvilla ja siinä mielessä Stumppi putosi pois kyydistä hinnan ollessa tänä vuonna 2699€. Eikä ne osatkaan Stumpissa pysty kilpailemaan Canyonin kanssa. Vitus oli ryhmän halvin, mutta se näkyi sitten osissakin, enkä halua lähteä ostamaan heikompaa/samaa settiä kuin mitä nykyisessä fillarissa on kiinni. Cubellakin oli vähän sama vika, olisi pitänyt tyytyä halvemmalla hinnalla halvempiin joustoihin. Geometriatkin taisi erota jokseenkin Canyonista, taisi olla lyhyempi hytti. Radonin Slide 130 9.0 29” on pirun lähellä Canyonia. 200€ halvempana Canyon kuitenkin voittaa, varsinkin jos ei ole tilauksella mikään kiire. Jos haluaisin uuden 29”:n HETI, tilaisin Sliden. Paremman näköisiä kuin Canyonit. Geometrioista en tiedä, mutta eipä tiedä moni muukaan näiden mallien kohdalla. Nerve AL 29” XL istui kuin silmä päähän.





> Itsellä on vielä kova pohdinta Spectralin ja Nerven välillä.
> 
> Eli Spectral AL 7.9 vs. Nerve AL 8.9.
> 
> Eikös tuolla Spectralillakin ajele varmasti pitempiäkin lenkkejä vai alkaako harmittamaan kun ei ottanut Nerveä? Painoa noissa ei pitäisi olla eroa kuin 200g, eli melko vähän. Eli luulisi Spectralinkin kiipeävän melko hyvin mäetkin? 
> Jokapaikan höyläksi olisi pyörä tulossa niin joutuu hieman tekemään kompromisseja.
> 
> Nerven puolesta puhuisi myös nopeampi toimitus, Stealth värissä jopa suoraa varastosta vrt. Spectralin 2014 huhtikuu. Vai kuinka todennäköistä on että tulisi huomattavasti aikaisemminkin?

----------


## snowfake

Slide 130 on kanssa tuossa vaihtoehtona. Sen tosiaan saisi heti, väri miellyttää silmää eikä noi osatkaan juuri eroa noissa 1999e malleissa. Canyonilla tosin saa 2 ratasta eteen kun slidessä kolme...

Geometriakin on aika likellä, Radon taitaa olla vähän pidempi.

----------


## Bob

> Spectral AL 7.9. Tilattu.



Viikolle 14 lupailivat toimitusta (ja siihen se 7-10pv etc, notta saapuu kotiin). Viikko 14 on huhtikuun ensimmäinen viikko.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Slide 130 on kanssa tuossa vaihtoehtona. Sen tosiaan saisi heti, väri miellyttää silmää eikä noi osatkaan juuri eroa noissa 1999e malleissa. Canyonilla tosin saa 2 ratasta eteen kun slidessä kolme...
> 
> Geometriakin on aika likellä, Radon taitaa olla vähän pidempi.



Jos kerta olet ihan siinä rajamailla että joko M tai L koko, niin kyllähän sinä sitten pystyt kummalla vaan ajamaan. Itse ottaisin M-kokoisen, saattaapi olla pikkaisen ketterämpi tiukassa maastossa. 

3x10 voimansiirto on edelleen poikaa pyörässä, joka on tarkoitettu jopaikan höyläksi. Toki turkkusen lähistöllä maa on aikalailla tasaisempaa kuin täällä, mutta pitkissä nousuissa ja pitkillä siirtymillä on hyödyllistä olla juuri oikea vaihde silmässä jotta väsyneillä jaloilla matka jatkuu edes jollain vauhdilla. Olen nähnyt kimppalenkeillä, kun ruvetaan lisävaihteita puijolla toivomaan  :Vink:    Enskavehkeet on tietty asia erikseen...

----------


## ViliA

Itselle saapui pari viikkoa sitten nerve al 29 8.9, mitat 180/82 ja pyörän koko M. Mittalaskuri ehdotti S-kokoa mutta päädyin silti isompaan. Eikä ole valinta kaduttanut hetkeäkään.

----------


## snowfake

> Itselle saapui pari viikkoa sitten nerve al 29 8.9, mitat 180/82 ja pyörän koko M. Mittalaskuri ehdotti S-kokoa mutta päädyin silti isompaan. Eikä ole valinta kaduttanut hetkeäkään.



Ei tunnu yhtään "lyhyeltä"? Jos toi 82 on tiukasti mitattu niin kai se  tarkottaisi että sulla ois pidemmät selkä/kädet kun itellä, jolla  haaroväliin voi laittaa sen 86 senttiä ennen kun alkaa ääni nousemaan...  eli kyllä se varmaan sitten itelläkin menee ihan mallikkaasti toi M

----------


## ViliA

> Ei tunnu yhtään "lyhyeltä"? Jos toi 82 on tiukasti mitattu niin kai se  tarkottaisi että sulla ois pidemmät selkä/kädet kun itellä, jolla  haaroväliin voi laittaa sen 86 senttiä ennen kun alkaa ääni nousemaan...  eli kyllä se varmaan sitten itelläkin menee ihan mallikkaasti toi M



Juu ei tunnu lyhyeltä ja sisämitta on kyllä tarkasti mitattu(persjalkanen&#128516 :Vink: .  Ja äkkiäkös sitä ohjaamoa stemmillä pidentää jos siltä tuntuu, mutta itselle se ei ole ainakaan tarpeellinen toimenpide.

----------


## Mait

Spectral AL 7.9 meteor grey-red värityksellä ja L-koolla lähti viime viikolla täälläkin tilaukseen.

Sitten vaan odotellaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## iivari

Tässä on nyt päässyt käymään niin että on maastopyöräkärpänen onnistunut puraisemaan. 
Kokemusta ei ole kyllä yhtään ja tähän asti on menty maantiepuolella. Halu maastoon olis kuitenkin kova  :Sarkastinen: 
Nyt olen katsellut Canyonin pyöriä ja ilmeisesti ovat erittäin laaduikkaita pyöriä. Joten olen nyt päätynyt kyseiseen merkkiin..

Aloittelijana kysyisin että onko parasta aloittaa jäykkäperäisellä kun ei ole oikein tietoa mihin suuntaan ajo kehittyy..tarkoitus on kuitenkin metsässä ja poluilla ajella. Työmatkat varmaan menee cyclolla.

Tätä olen katsellut... Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 olisiko tästä aloittelijan pyöräksi vai suosittelettko jotain muuta? Budjetti max 1500€ sis kaikki härpäkkeet...
Ja koko M? 178/83

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tässä on nyt päässyt käymään niin että on maastopyöräkärpänen onnistunut puraisemaan. 
> Kokemusta ei ole kyllä yhtään ja tähän asti on menty maantiepuolella. Halu maastoon olis kuitenkin kova 
> Nyt olen katsellut Canyonin pyöriä ja ilmeisesti ovat erittäin laaduikkaita pyöriä. Joten olen nyt päätynyt kyseiseen merkkiin..
> 
> Aloittelijana kysyisin että onko parasta aloittaa jäykkäperäisellä kun ei ole oikein tietoa mihin suuntaan ajo kehittyy..tarkoitus on kuitenkin metsässä ja poluilla ajella. Työmatkat varmaan menee cyclolla.
> 
> Tätä olen katsellut... Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 olisiko tästä aloittelijan pyöräksi vai suosittelettko jotain muuta? Budjetti max 1500€ sis kaikki härpäkkeet...
> Ja koko M? 178/83



Minä ehdotan ,että hommaat jostain (ihan mistä tahansa) lisää rahaa ja ostat tälläsen.
https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3255

Jos rahaa ei ole niin ostat sit tämmösen.
https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3281#tab-reiter2

Tsekkaa myös käytettyjä täysjoustoja.
Sulla menee kuitenkin se raha koska pian sinun on saatava se täpäri. Enkä ole ollenkaan varma ,että myytti (Pitää aloittaa jäykällä ,et oppii perusteet) pitää paikkaansa.

----------


## snowfake

Nerve AL 8.9 vs. 9.9 eroja ovat näköjään:

Jarrut Elixir 7 --> Shimano XT
Kiekot Mavic Crossride --> DT Swiss Spline ONE XR1501, eli sai tubelekset...
3 eturatasta 40/30/22 --> 2 eturatasta 38/24
tolppastemmitanko-linjalla Canyon --> Ritchey WCS.

Paino tipahtaa myös 12,9 kilosta 12,1 kiloon. Tämä siis 500 eurolla.

Hassua kyllä että tuossa AL 7.9 1799 eur on tubeless-vanteet, mutta 1999e mallissa niitä ei ole. 

1799 --> 1999e mallissa (7.9 --> 8.9) erot taas:
Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Evolution --> Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Performance
etuvaihtaja/vivut SLX --> Deore XT
Jarrut Elixir 3 --> Elixir 7
DT Swiss Spline M1900 (tubeles...) --> Mavic  Crossride 29 Disc (ei-tubeless...)
Takapakka HG62 --> HG81
Gummid Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph --> Mountain King II / X-king


Tää 1999e 8.9 on melkein lähdössä tilaukseen, ellei sitten tuota kalliimpaa kannata ottaa +500e hintaan? Saisi tuon 2 eturatasta ja XT-jarrut, sekä tubeless-kiekot. Ja tietty nää Ritcheyn WCS-osat... Ihmetyttää vähän ettei ole tubeless-kiekkoja tuossa "välimallissa".

----------


## elasto

Eihän nuo DT:t ole tubeless-kiekot, jos kyseessä on siis nämä: http://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wh...-%C2%AE-sup-29

Tuollahan näkyy nippeleiden reiät ihan selkeästi. Eiköhän nuo ja Crossridet saa molemmat teipillä viriteltyä tupeleksiksi.

----------


## Jenkka

Runkokoon suhteen ns. välikoon miehet monen 29 pyörän mitoituksen osalta tuntuvat usein olevan "meitä 180-183 cm" pituisia.  Itse olen haronut päätä oikein kunnolla tämän kanssa mm. juuri canyonin mitoituksen ja viime aikoina 29 Giant anthemin kanssa. Se M koko itselle (n. 183/87) tuntuu vaan usein niin pirun ahtaalta ja sitten, kun tarve olisi juurikin XC pyörää keulakulmalla tyyliin 70-71 astetta, niin yhdistelmään koko M lisättynä 110-120 mm stemmi alaspäin käännettynä ja kapeilla tangolla saa jo OTB hien keski-ikäisellä koukkupolvella pintaan.

Ohjeet ovat aina tyyppiä: "Ota fillari jossa stand over ei liian korkea ja jää tyyliin 5-10 cm kulkusiin"  (mitenköhän toi 29 on aina mahdollista etenkään lyhyemmillä kuskeilla" ja sitten, jos oot välikokoa toiset neuvoo aina isompaan ja toiset pienempään.  

Mitä itse, tota M-kokoa ajattelin (Canyonin ja Giantin suhteen) niin en mää sitä ajoasennon korjausta pelkällä stemmillä mielestäni saa aikaiseksi . Ainakin Anthemin M-koossa penkki aivan takana ja silti 44-45 popollla toe overlappiä (nyt viimeisimpämä Anthemin kanssa). 

Oisko näissä kuitenkin ajatuksena, että joustavampi traili/am- pyörä välikoon miehellä -ota pienempi runkokoko ja sitten xc - masiina välikoon miehellä "ylospäin". 

Mitä mieltä olette?

----------


## Jenkka

Mitä itse, tota M-kokoa ajattelin (Canyonin ja Giantin suhteen) niin en mää sitä ajoasennon korjausta pelkällä stemmillä mielestäni saa aikaiseksi . Ainakin Anthemin M-koossa penkki aivan takana ja silti 44-45 popollla toe overlappiä (nyt viimeisimpämä Anthemin kanssa). 


Niin piti lisätä, että koko päänsärkyhän johtuu siitä, että näissä 29 M-koossa rungon korkeus (stand over) itselle mitä mainioin, mutta muuten ahdasta ohjaamosta. Eihän tässä muuten pähkimään joutuisi.

----------


## Gaastra

No Luxissa ainakin standover ei muutu kuin 6mm M- ja L-kokojen välillä (810mm->816mm), muilla 29eillä näyttäisi olevan parin sentin luokkaa...

edit: ja Spectralissa näkyy olevan kaikkein matalin standover noista L-kokoisista 29eistä (814mm).

----------


## kaakku

Jenkkahan on jo ihan reilusti L-koon miehiä.

----------


## iivari

> Minä ehdotan ,että hommaat jostain (ihan mistä tahansa) lisää rahaa ja ostat tälläsen.
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3255
> 
> Jos rahaa ei ole niin ostat sit tämmösen.
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3281#tab-reiter2
> 
> Tsekkaa myös käytettyjä täysjoustoja.
> Sulla menee kuitenkin se raha koska pian sinun on saatava se täpäri. Enkä ole ollenkaan varma ,että myytti (Pitää aloittaa jäykällä ,et oppii perusteet) pitää paikkaansa.



No niin nyt sit meni vaikeaksi....kumpiko nyt olisi parempi?? Vaikeaa mut pitää muhia tätä ens vuoden puolelle ja sit katsotaan mitä on jäljellä..

Olen noita käytettyjä yrittänyt katsella. Jospa jossain vaiheessa joku myisi sopivan käytetyn.
Meneekö noissa täpäreissä runkokoot samalla lailla eli M-koko olis passeli (178/83)?

----------


## syklopaatti

> No niin nyt sit meni vaikeaksi....kumpiko nyt olisi parempi?? Vaikeaa mut pitää muhia tätä ens vuoden puolelle ja sit katsotaan mitä on jäljellä..
> 
> Olen noita käytettyjä yrittänyt katsella. Jospa jossain vaiheessa joku myisi sopivan käytetyn.
> Meneekö noissa täpäreissä runkokoot samalla lailla eli M-koko olis passeli (178/83)?



Minä ottasin spekctralin mennen tullen. Siinä on modernin maastopyörän geometria ja enemmän joustoo.
Varmaan canyon arpoo sulle m-koon ,mut minä ottasin kylmästi l-koon jos standover ei mee liian palleille.  Tuossa m-koossa on niin onnettoman lyhyt top tube ,että ei hyvä. Tuohon  L-kokoon kun iskisit lyhyen stemmin 40-50mm niin se vois olla hyvä peli ajaa.

Luultavasti M-koko on sulle kuitenkin sopivin. En käsita miksi canyon tekee niin lyhyitä ohjaamoita. Minä olen sinua 4cm pidempi ja toisessa pyörässä top-tube on  620 ja toisessa  melkein (24.7inc) 630mm ,standover 745mm. Tosin noissa geometriataulukoissa paljon muutakin mitä en ymmärrä. :Vihainen:

----------


## Tomsson

Olen myös Canjoneita katsellut silloin tällöin ja aina kun on jostain hieman innostunut, niin kokovalikoimaan/geometriaan on kaatunut. Niin myös Spectralin kohdalla. Näin 190cm pitkänä jotakuinkin normimittasuhteisena toivoisin ~50-53cm pystypytkea ja noin 620mm-630mm e-vaakaputkea. AL jättää koot L:ään joka vaakaputken mukaan lähes ok, mutta pystyputki kyllä turhan alhaalla. AL29 pompsauttaa XL-koon ihan taivaisiin jättäen L-koon jälleen liian matalaksi.
Joko olen joku välimallin jätkä, tai sitten vaan välimallin tottumukset  :Hymy:

----------


## Jamo80

Nyt olis spekctrail omaan käyttöön valikoitunut parhaaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Mutta miten nuiden tilaus/maksut menee?? Saako esim:Laskun etukäteen? Pitääkö maksaa heti vaikka toimitus vasta huhtikuussa? Kiitän jo etukäteen vastaajille.

----------


## elasto

> Nyt olis spekctrail omaan käyttöön valikoitunut parhaaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Mutta miten nuiden tilaus/maksut menee?? Saako esim:Laskun etukäteen? Pitääkö maksaa heti vaikka toimitus vasta huhtikuussa? Kiitän jo etukäteen vastaajille.



Debit Visaa kun vingutin, niin rahat lähtee tililtä vasta samalla kun fillari lähtee Kanjonilta sulle.

----------


## ViliA

Itse maksoin ihan perinteisellä tilisiirrolla. Ajattelin että miten käy, mutta niillähän oli suomalainen nordean tili eli melko turvallista silleenkin.
You should make payment two weeks before the planned delivery date at the latest

Näin luki mun maksuohjeissa. Tilausvahvistuksenhan saa heti kun tilausnappia on painanut.

----------


## snowfake

On se vaan paha tässä tuskissaan arpoa noita kanjoneita talven mittaan... että pitäskö vai eikö pitäis... spectral vai nerve al 29... ja sitten taas radonilta sais geometrialtaan kai ihan ok-pyörää heti varastosta 130mm joustolla...

ei oo helppoo ei  :Hymy:

----------


## jpessi

Hartaan odotuksen jälkeen Canyoni saapui 3 viikkoa etuajassa luvatusta  toimitusajasta. Tosiaan Grand Canyon cf sl 29 6.9 L-koossa ja black sky  värillä. Kiitoksia kaikille kokosuositusten antajille, tuntuisi ainakin  tällä hetkellä L-koko sopivan hyvin, tulevaisuus näyttää tarkemmin. Kuvassa satulan yläosa 80cm päässä kammen  keskiöstä.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14226332/canyon.jpg

----------


## Gaastra

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14226332/canyon.jpg




On se vaan komia. Tämäkin yksilö näyttää mielestäni paremmalta tässä kuvassa kuin canyonin sivuilla.

----------


## Meka

Kuinkas monessa palassa noi Canyonin pyörät tulee postissa? Mietiskelin vaan, että joutuuko esim. jarrut kasaamaan, ilmaamaan, säätämään jne. eli onko vaijerit vedetty ja muut "hankalat" hommat tehty.

----------


## LJL

> Mietiskelin vaan, että joutuuko esim. jarrut kasaamaan, ilmaamaan, säätämään jne. eli onko vaijerit vedetty ja muut "hankalat" hommat tehty.



Ei tarvitse lyhennellä jarruletkuja, mutta ilmaamisen tarvetta voi silti olla koska ainakin omassa pyörässä oli jäänyt ilmaa systeemiin. Vaihdevaijerit ja -kuoret oli muistaakseni myös valmiiksi mitassaan.

----------


## ViliA

Polkimet, ohjaustanko ja satula kiinni. Itsellä oli vaihteetkin säädöissä ja jarruissa ei ollut häikkää eli aika valmis paketti.

----------


## samu88

> Polkimet, ohjaustanko ja satula kiinni. Itsellä oli vaihteetkin säädöissä ja jarruissa ei ollut häikkää eli aika valmis paketti.



Täällä sama, paitsi kummatkin vanteet oli vielä irrallaan..

----------


## kolistelija

> Täällä sama, paitsi kummatkin vanteet oli vielä irrallaan..



Nojoo, toi ei kyllä oo hyvä. Toivottavasti mun tulevassa crossarissa on kiekot valmiiksi koottuna... :/

----------


## ViliA

^joo pitihän ne renkaatkin paikalleen laittaa😄.
Ja nimenomaan vain paikalleen, ei tarvinnu sen enempää koota😉

----------


## samu88

> Nojoo, toi ei kyllä oo hyvä. Toivottavasti mun tulevassa crossarissa on kiekot valmiiksi koottuna... :/



No hitto kiekot oli irrallaan et piti akseleille laittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jamo80

Mitä saan 300€?? Siis arvosteluja vielä kaipaan spectrl AL 6.9 ja 7.9 välillä ennen entterin painamista. 7.9 ilmeisesti on iskarin lukitus? Ja parempi väri vaihtoehto.(meteor Grey-red)

----------


## JackOja

^kaikki mitkä on eri komponentteja 7.9:ssä ovat myös parempia komponentteja kuin 6.9:ssä... vaihteet, kammet, jarrut, kiekot. 
Eihän tuossa nyt ole kolmellasataa mitään miettimistä. Jos sulla on se kolmesataa niin osta 7.9.

Iskarin lukitus? Mihin tarvii?

----------


## samu88

Näköjään tyrkkäs vielä yhden mallin tuonne. Nerve AL+. Joku jo tilausta pistänyt sisään?  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...e-al-plus.html

Muutamassa mallissa huomenna tuon kehän olevan Dt swiss xm 1551, mistä en ainakaan googlettamalla lisää tietoa pahemmin löytänyt, niin onkohan tuossa käynyt typo?

----------


## snowfake

Nerve AL 29 7.9 on haarukkana Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Evolution, 8.9 versiossa Evolution --> Performance. Onko tuon +200e arvoinen?

Muuten tuo 7.9 malli kiinnostaa, saa heti, sopivampi rengastus, kiekot ovat samaa (ellei vähän paremmat, ovh ainakin korkeampi DT Swisseissä). 
Tarkoitus joka tapauksessa laittaa XT-jarrut + kammet joten tuolla Elixirien erollakaan ei ole väliä.

----------


## Gaastra

Nyt on vähän sekavaa toimintaa Canyonilla...

Laittelin heille s-postia että koska toimittavat pyörän, kun noita Lux7.9:ejä näköjään on jo varastossa. Sieltä tuli sitten vastaus etteivät ole lähettäneet vielä, koska eivät ole pystyneet veloittamaan Visaltani pyörän summaa (epäilen tämän johtuvan siitä, että alun perin tilasin Visalla Grand canyon 7.9:n, jonka sitten myöhemmin vaihdoin Luxiin). No nyt niillä on tietysti ollut oikeus veloittaa vain tuon Grand Canyonin verran visa-tililtäni, ja kun ovat sitten koittaneet veloittaa kalliimman Luxin, niin ei veloitus olekaan mennyt läpi.

Vastasin heidän meiliinsä että uskoakseni veloitusongelma johtuu edellä kuvaamastani asiasta ja että teenkö nyt uuden tilauksen vai miten toimin, niin tällä välin oli postiin tullut uusi meili, jossa kerrottiin, että pyörä lähtee 48h kuluessa matkaan. 

Mitään ei visa-tililtäni ainakaan vielä ole veloitettu eikä katevarauksessakaan näy mitään.

Ja jos heillä jotain ongelmaa on veloituksen kanssa ollut, niin olisi kyllä ollut asiallista ilmoittaa siitä meikäläiselle oma-aloitteisesti. Jos en sinne olisi itse ollut yhteydessä, niin eivät varmaan koskaan olisi pyörää olleet lähettämässä.

----------


## Eeppa

> Nyt on vähän sekavaa toimintaa Canyonilla...
> 
> Ja jos heillä jotain ongelmaa on veloituksen kanssa ollut, niin olisi kyllä ollut asiallista ilmoittaa siitä meikäläiselle oma-aloitteisesti. Jos en sinne olisi itse ollut yhteydessä, niin eivät varmaan koskaan olisi pyörää olleet lähettämässä.



Tästä voisi olla jotain hyötyä, jos sen lähettäisi Canyonille. Epäilenpä etteivät lue tätä palstaa.

----------


## snowfake

No, hirvittävän speksaamisen jälkee Nerve AL 29 8.9 tilattu. Toimitusaika vko 51 eli sopivasti joululahjaksi 16.12 - 21.12. Muita kokoja tosta sinisävytteisestä olikin varastossa  :Irvistys: 

Mitat 180/86 vai 87, M-koon otin. XT-polkimet/2x-kammet/jarrut varmaan pitää jossain vaiheessa jälkiasentaa, talveksi ei viitsi spedukenkiä ostaa niin Shimanon Saintin fläteillä mennään.

----------


## jpessi

Nyt on Grand Canyon cf sl 6.9:llä jonkinverta kilometrejä takana ja varsin mukavalta peliltä tuntuu hintaansa nähden. Ohimennen huomasin, että taka-akselissa on jonkinverta välystä. Kiekkona on siis Mavicin Crossride 29 ja akselin pultti aikalailla 20nm momentissa Canyonin ohjeiden mukaisesti. Käteen tuntuu selvästi pientä välystä rengasta liikuttaessa sivusuunnassa. En tiedä kuinka normaalia tämä on, internet osaa kertoo, että vastaavia ongelmia on ollut muillakin. Kellään muulla vastaavaa kokemusta Canyoneissa? Pistelin jo Canyonille palautetta, katsellaan mitä vastaavat.

----------


## ViliA

^No nyt kun asiasta kirjoitit niin kävinpä katsastamassa omani nerve al 8.9:n ja totesin vastaavanlaista. Pyörä on n.1kk vanha ja olen ihmetellyt kun sellaista pientä natinaa pyörästä on kuulunut varsinkin satulasta ylämäkeen metsässä ajettassa. Mielestäni olin vian paikantanut natisevaan satulaan/-tolppaan, mutta nyt kun takavannetta hieman vetkuttelin niin sama natina kuului navasta. Klappi ei tosiaan ole suuri ja kait tuon vanteen hieman pitää elää mutta tuo natina ei kyllä kuulu joukkoon.
Ilmotteleppas mitä saat vastaukseksi Canyonilta.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nyt on Grand Canyon cf sl 6.9:llä jonkinverta kilometrejä takana ja varsin mukavalta peliltä tuntuu hintaansa nähden.  Ohimennen huomasin, että taka-akselissa on jonkinverta välystä. Kiekkona on siis Mavicin Crossride 29 ja akselin pultti aikalailla 20nm momentissa Canyonin ohjeiden mukaisesti. Käteen tuntuu selvästi pientä välystä rengasta liikuttaessa sivusuunnassa. En tiedä kuinka normaalia tämä on, internet osaa kertoo, että vastaavia ongelmia on ollut muillakin. Kellään muulla vastaavaa kokemusta Canyoneissa? Pistelin jo Canyonille palautetta, katsellaan mitä vastaavat.



Taitaa olla Crossriden tyyppivika. Nerve 29:ssä oli sama ilmiö ja se korjaantui vaihtamalla kiekot Hope-napaisiin ja Stan's Flow -kehäisiin kiekkoihin :-) 

Ei sitä välystä ajamista haittaavaa määrää ollut. Kiekot vaihtuivat aivan muusta syystä.

----------


## JackOja

Kiristäkää nyt ihmeessä se välys niistä navoista pois jos haittaa  :Sekaisin: 

Jollette itse osaa viekää pajalle.

----------


## ViliA

Juurikin olin kirjoittamassa/kysymässä että saako noista sen välyksen poistettua?. Jostain lontoon kieliseltä sivulta luin että näistä uuden mallin crossraideista ei välystä saisi pois. Jäin kyllä vähän ihmettelemään, enkä vastausta saanut että minkä takia asia näin olisi.

----------


## SuperD

> Kiristäkää nyt ihmeessä se välys niistä navoista pois jos haittaa



Juu ei auta. Vaikka kuinka sillä Mavicin muovisella laakerinvälyssäätötyökalulla (on se yhdyssana) kiristäisi niin klappi pysyy. Samaa ovat muut valittaneet tuolla interwebin pimeällä puolella. 
Toki ongelma voi olla säätämisessä, mutta kyllä niillä ihan oikeitakin murheita on ollut. 





> Jollette itse osaa viekää pajalle.



Ainakaan Turussa ei ollut pajaa joka Crossmax SLR:ä olisi osannut/halunnut säätää. Lähin paja on sitten Canyonilla joka lähettää sen Mavicille. Hip hurraa!
Samasta aiheesta kirjoittelin jo elokuussa. Nyt kiekko on pahvilaatikossa odottamassa Saksaan lähettämistä.

----------


## elasto

Kuulostaapa hyvältä. Onneksi itelle on tulossa toiset kiekot omaan Kanjoniin, niin voi sitten lähetellä noita alkuperäisiä Crossridejä Saksan ja Suomen välillä.

----------


## JackOja

> Juu ei auta. Vaikka kuinka sillä Mavicin muovisella laakerinvälyssäätötyökalulla (on se yhdyssana) kiristäisi niin klappi pysyy.



No jopa on kumma juttu. Omissa Maviceissa saa säädettyä, mutta ne onkin mallia 2007 tjsp. 





> Kuulostaapa hyvältä. Onneksi itelle on tulossa toiset kiekot omaan Kanjoniin, niin voi sitten lähetellä noita alkuperäisiä Crossridejä Saksan ja Suomen välillä.



Tai sitten voit myydä ne satkulla jollekin kakkoskiekoiksi  :Vink:

----------


## elasto

> Tai sitten voit myydä ne satkulla jollekin kakkoskiekoiksi



Tarkoitus oli itse pitää nuo kakkoskiekkoina nastarenkaille, mutta ensin niistä täytyy tietty saada toimivat.

----------


## snowfake

Hmh, tuli maili ettei korttia voida veloittaa (vaikka maksoin juuri hetki sitten kaikki vanhatkin pois visalta, nyt on 4ke limittä käytettävissä) ja heti minuutin päästä perään maili että pyöräsi "will be shipped shortly" eli seuraavan 48 tunnin sisään. Sivu näyttää vielä vko 51 saatavuudeksi... saas ny nähä

Edit: voiskohan tää nyt tarkoittaa että jos koittavat veloittaa pyörää, se olisi myös lähdössä nyt eikä viikolla 51?

----------


## Gaastra

> Hmh, tuli maili ettei korttia voida veloittaa (vaikka maksoin juuri hetki sitten kaikki vanhatkin pois visalta, nyt on 4ke limittä käytettävissä) ja heti minuutin päästä perään maili että pyöräsi "will be shipped shortly" eli seuraavan 48 tunnin sisään. Sivu näyttää vielä vko 51 saatavuudeksi... saas ny nähä
> 
> Edit: voiskohan tää nyt tarkoittaa että jos koittavat veloittaa pyörää, se olisi myös lähdössä nyt eikä viikolla 51?



Voisihan sitä luulla, että juuri sitä se tarkoittaa.

Tsekkaapas muuten, että sulla on kortin turvarajat hinattu tarpeeksi ylös. Mun ongelma oli lopulta se, että vaikka limitti on 4ke, niin päivittäisen maksun yläraja oli 2ke. Siksi ei Canyonin veloitusyritykset visa-tililtäni onnistuneet ennen kuin olin nostanut turvarajoja.

----------


## snowfake

Sehän se oli, juttelni juuri op.fi chatissa ja siellä huomattiin sama asia. Oli 2ke turvaraja, toi tilaus 2070e tjsp. Laitoin nyt vielä pyynnön yrittää uudestaan, katsotaan jos nyt menee läpi.

Nopeasti kyllä Canyonin kaverit vastailevat maileihin, siitä plussaa

Edit: kortille on tehty varaus, joten nyt jännätään koska se pyörä tulee

----------


## pätkä

> ...voiskohan tää nyt tarkoittaa että jos koittavat veloittaa pyörää, se olisi myös lähdössä nyt eikä viikolla 51?



Mielestäni veloittavat samalla kun pyörä on lähdössä. Näin ainakin toimivat omassa tilauksessani.

----------


## jpessi

> Juu ei auta. Vaikka kuinka sillä Mavicin muovisella laakerinvälyssäätötyökalulla (on se yhdyssana) kiristäisi niin klappi pysyy. Samaa ovat muut valittaneet tuolla interwebin pimeällä puolella. 
> Toki ongelma voi olla säätämisessä, mutta kyllä niillä ihan oikeitakin murheita on ollut. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainakaan Turussa ei ollut pajaa joka Crossmax SLR:ä olisi osannut/halunnut säätää. Lähin paja on sitten Canyonilla joka lähettää sen Mavicille. Hip hurraa!
> Samasta aiheesta kirjoittelin jo elokuussa. Nyt kiekko on pahvilaatikossa odottamassa Saksaan lähettämistä.







> Taitaa olla Crossriden tyyppivika. Nerve 29:ssä oli sama ilmiö ja se korjaantui vaihtamalla kiekot Hope-napaisiin ja Stan's Flow -kehäisiin kiekkoihin :-) 
> 
> Ei sitä välystä ajamista haittaavaa määrää ollut. Kiekot vaihtuivat aivan muusta syystä.



Tosiaan eipä välys niin merkittävä ole, että se ajamista välttämättä häiritsee, ikävää tosin uudessa pyörässä.

Mavicilla näyttä olevan youtubessa purkuvideo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXAVK9cexM4 . Ainoa keino taitaa olla tuon shimmilevyn vaihto paksumpaan, joka sijaitsee tuolla jarrulevyn vastakkaisella puolella tiivisteen alla...

Edit:
Canyonin vastaus kyseiseen aiheeseen

In your case you have two options. One is to turn to a local mavic dealer and ask him if he is willing to deal with this case under warranty. The other option would be to return bike to us. If this is covered under warranty we will refund your shipping cost. But only them, no extra costs for express, pick up or insurance. Please try to find a cheap offer from local post.

----------


## ViliA

Hohhoijaa!!??, takakiekossa olevan välyksen vuoksi pitäisi palauttaa koko pyörä...kö?, ja itse joutuu maksamaan kaikki extrakulut. Tampereen lähistölle mavicin nettisivut antoivat myyjiksi Suomen urheilupyörän ja Nippelin, onko kukaan käyttänyt kiekkojaan heillä operoitavana. Epäilen kyllä etteivät takuun piirissä noita hoida...vai hoitavatko? No täytyypi soitella ja kysellä.

----------


## snowfake

Kyllähän niiden pitäisi huoltaa. EU-alueelta on pyörä hankittu ja jos ovat tuon merkin maahantuojia, niin silloin ottavat hommmakseen myös huoltaa noita. Kuluttajavirasto auttaa jos kauppa kiukuttelee. Ei ehkä jatkosa ko. kauppaan saa tinkausvaraa, joten ehkä kannattaa polkupyörätukusta käydä kysymässä. Kuka sieltä mitään ostaa kuitenkaan haluaisi  :Vink: 

Itselle tuli vielä joku automaattiviesti että kortti hylätty vaikka varaus näkyi. Laitoin vanhaan tikettiin viestiä niin taas todella nopeasti vastattiin Canyonilta että homma OK ja saat 48h sisään seurantakoodin. No tunnin sisäänhän se seurantakoodi tuli ja pyörä tulossa! Ei haittaa yhtään, vko 51 luvattiin ja ainakin tunti sitten vielä sivutkin lupasivat sitä. Tuli laitettua b-d:stä samantien xt-polkimet, xt-jarrut, xt-2x10-kammet ja pikkusälää tilaukseen  :Hymy:  

OT: uskomattoman nopea bike-discount-tilaus. 20min tilauksesta tuli seurantakoodi eli paketti pakattu ja odottaa DHL:n kuljetusta  :Hymy: 

Edit: huhu nyt näyttää saatavuus vko 5, toivotavasti sieltä nyt sit tulee se oikea fillari  :Hymy:

----------


## Just4fun

Canyonin jäykkäperäisen 29 hintaluokassa 1000€ paino 11,5kg https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainb...ke.html?b=3208
 kun esim Cubella vasta hintaluokassa 1500€ paino 11,4kg    http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...d.html?mfid=41
Onko havaintoja pitävätkö nuo painot paikkansa vai onko myyntikikkoja? Oma 26" myyty ja 29" etsinnässä.

----------


## Privileged

Ainakin maantiepyörissä pitänyt painot paikkansa, joten aika varmasti oikein maastureissakin.

edit: eli Canyoneista puhuin  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Mitenhän Cuben paino pitää paikkaansa  :Hymy:

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Kyllä cuben paino paikkansa pitää. Painoero johtuu siitä että cuben alurungot eivät ole mitään keijukaisia ole, kun taas vastaavasti canyonin rungot ovat köykäisiä. 
Cuben hiilarirungot ovat sitten taas markkinoiden huippua, sama juttu kylläkin myös canyonilla. 
Canyonissa hiukka painavaampaa osaa kiinni kevyemässä rungossa, cubessa "parempaa" ja kevyempää osaa kiinni, näin oletan ainakin.
Runkopainot perustuvat saksalaisten lehtien mittauksiin.
Sanoisin että osta vaan tuo kanjoni tai sitten tämä:
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...73#tab-reiter2
Tuossa on foxin keula, hieman kevyemmät kiekot ja pykälää parempi voimansiirto kauttaaltaan ja sitä löytyy suoraan hyllystä!  :Hymy:

----------


## jpessi

Joo voisihan tuota kysellä noilta kivijalkamyymälöiltä, ymmärrän kyllä tosin täysin heidän suhtautumisen asiaan  :Hymy: 

Eipähän tässä... taidanpa vaan jättää kiekon ajoon ja katsoa selviääkö talven yli, ei jaksaisi satasen kiekon takia venailla useampaa kuukautta, kun ajointo on melkonen uudella pyörällä  :Hymy:  Hyviä kiekkotarjouksia odotellessa...

Tosiaan muille Mavicin crossridejen välysongelmasta kärsiville:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621226 tuolla on jonkunlaista ratkaisua yritetty kehittää ongelmaan, mutta auttamaton saksankielentaito ja google translaten läpi lukeminen jätti hieman epäselväksi asian.

----------


## Just4fun

> K
> Sanoisin että osta vaan tuo kanjoni tai sitten tämä:
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...73#tab-reiter2
> Tuossa on foxin keula, hieman kevyemmät kiekot ja pykälää parempi voimansiirto kauttaaltaan ja sitä löytyy suoraan hyllystä!



Ei pitäisi hullua yllyttää...olen kyllä tuota kalliimpaakin ajatellut. Oikeasti tuo kokomäärittely hämmentää. Kun syötän mitat kanjonin laskentaohjelmaan niin saan rungon 17,5" tuntuu pieneltä vaikka en mitään asiasta ymmärrä. Mitat pituus 182, inseam 86, torso 62, shoulder 48, arm 66.

----------


## Jenkka

> Ei pitäisi hullua yllyttää...olen kyllä tuota kalliimpaakin ajatellut. Oikeasti tuo kokomäärittely hämmentää. Kun syötän mitat kanjonin laskentaohjelmaan niin saan rungon 17,5" tuntuu pieneltä vaikka en mitään asiasta ymmärrä. Mitat pituus 182, inseam 86, torso 62, shoulder 48, arm 66.



Luehan viestiketjua taaksepäin... mutta lähtökohtahan on se, että kauppaliikehän myy tavaraansa eikä kokosuositustaulukoissa ole vaihtoehtoa esim. että  " oot välikoon mies"  etsi toisen valmistajan vaihtoehtoja... 

Noin samoilla spekseillä kuin sinä L-koko tuntui itselle hieman suurelta... M-kokoa en edes ajatellut, mutta makukysymyksiä ja tottumuksia.

Sitten joku (tosimies) voi ehdottaa, että ota set back satulatolppaa ja 110-120 mm stemmiä alaspäin käännettynä

----------


## kolistelija

> Luehan viestiketjua taaksepäin... mutta lähtökohtahan on se, että kauppaliikehän myy tavaraansa eikä kokosuositustaulukoissa ole vaihtoehtoa esim. että  " oot välikoon mies"  etsi toisen valmistajan vaihtoehtoja... 
> 
> Noin samoilla spekseillä kuin sinä L-koko tuntui itselle hieman suurelta... M-kokoa en edes ajatellut, mutta makukysymyksiä ja tottumuksia.
> 
> Sitten joku (tosimies) voi ehdottaa, että ota set back satulatolppaa ja 110-120 mm stemmiä alaspäin käännettynä



Eipä tuo 1,6cm pituusero nyt niin suuri ole. Sehän katoaa jo melkein kokonaan siihen jos ylävartaloissa on sentin pituusero. Ei tuohon hirveän montaa "välikoon miestä" mahdu.

----------


## Jenkka

> Eipä tuo 1,6cm pituusero nyt niin suuri ole. Sehän katoaa jo melkein kokonaan siihen jos ylävartaloissa on sentin pituusero. Ei tuohon hirveän montaa "välikoon miestä" mahdu.



Juu ei se ole, mutta jossain kohtaa ne rajat tulevat vastaan. Canyonin runkomitoitus tosin tuntuu meille "6-jalan" miehille antavan päänvaivaa...  jos oot pitempi tai lyhyempi ei ole samaa päänvaivaa?

----------


## Gaastra

Viikkojen piinaava odottelu vihdoin takana. Viime torstaina matkaan laitettu Lux CF tuotiin tänne työpaikalle. Tuskin maltan odottaa, että pääsen kotiin kasailemaan ja hipelöimään uutta tulokasta  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Hopi, hopi kotio siitä, pyörä kasaan ja kuva foorumille :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## LJL

> Hopi, hopi kotio siitä ja kuvaa foorumille



+1... Lux Cf, oujees!

----------


## Gaastra

Tuommoinen sieltä paketista kuoriutui:

Koko on siis L.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

+1!           
Hieno on

----------


## pätkä

Katoppas! Nyt Gaastra on jo varmaan naama virneessä ajamassa!

----------


## IncBuff

Ei kai tossa hyvänen aika ole jotkut maantiepedaalit kiinni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wippies

Samoja kokemuksia myös itselläni, 2011 AM Nervestä löytyi murtuma chainstayn hitsisauman vierestä, rungosta kuvat canyonille, vajaa pariviikkoa Ja uusi osa kiinni pyörässä ja ajot jatkuu. Todella hienosti hoidettu takuukäsittelyt, varsinkin näin kesäloma-aikana :Hymy:

----------


## jarza01

> Eipä tarvinutkaan tilailla pyörää uudestaan. Aamulla tuli tilausvahvistus omasta pyörästä ja toimitus 1.-5.8. Soittelin heti perään suomen asiakaspalveluun, että mites tuon alennuksen kanssa. Sanoivat tilauksen olevan niin pitkällä, että eivät sitä voi tilaukseen muuttaa, mutta sovittiin että makselen tämän hinnan nyt ja pyörän tultua olen uudestaan yhteydessä jolloin tehdään osittainen palautus ja saan tuon alennuksen takaisin. Asiakaspalvelulle taas pisteet minulta.



Laitoin myös postia canyonille, tuosta alehinnasta, kun kerkesin saada normihintaisen 6.0 nerven. Ei ole vielä vastausta kuulunut, 2 vrk on viestin laitosta aikaa.

----------


## paskalokki

Tulette muuten saamaan tuon hyvityksen lahjakorttina lafkan omaan verkkokauppaan, aivan varmasti. Kahdesti reklamoinut ja sama homma käynyt itsellänikin.

----------


## juu-zo

Minulle puhuttiin kyllä osittaisesta kauppasumman palautuksesta, joka ei kuulosta hyvitykseltä. Olisivat siis muuttaneet hinnan kyllä jos tilaus ei olisi edennyt valmistukseen, mutta valmistus on niin lähellä jo että tilaus oli lukittu. Aion kyllä vaatia tuon rahana niin kuin minulle puhelimessa luvattiin. Saa sitten ostettua navat uusiin kiekkoihin.

----------


## jarza01

Canyon vastasi, että heidän pyörät ovat halvempia, kun kilpailijoiden, joten hyvityksiä ei ole tulossa. Eivätkä ota kuulema kantaa foorumeilla liikkuviin huhuihin palautuksista.

----------


## t1lkku

Meikäläisen piti jo keväällä ostaa Grand Canyon AL  6.9, mutta suunnitelmat pääsivät vähän muuttumaan. Nyt alkaa olla kohtuullisen kovat pyörätärinät, kun maantiepyörän ehdin myydä jo keväällä, ja maastopyöräprojekti pääsi venymään. Positiivista on kuitenkin se, että budjettia on päässyt kasvattamaan tässä kesän aikana, ja nyt se olisi hilattu sinne 2000€ tienoille. Olin jo eilen lähellä painaa Nerven 7.9 tilausnappia hyvän tarjouksen takia, mutta päätin vielä kysyä, onko jotain parempaa vaihtoehtoa, jos tarkoituksena olisi ostaa pyörä, millä voi nautittavasti harrastaa maastossa useamman vuoden ilman päivitystarpeita ja esim osallistua Tahkolle yms ilman menestyspaineita (8.0?). Lisäksi kannattaako tässä vielä odotella ensi kuuhun ja toivoa, että poistoalessa tulisi vielä parempia tarjouksia, vai onko edellisten vuosien kokemuksella sieltä mitään mullistavaa hinnanpudostusta enää tullut (olettaen että kokoja löytyy)?

Edit: siis pieniä päivityksiä (1x10, vanteet ja kumit yms) ei ole poissuljettu...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Enpä hirveästi arpoisi. Ehkä saisit Nerven syksyn poistomyynnistä satasen halvemmalla, ehkä et. Se on varmaa, että odottamalla jää monta kesän lenkkiä ajamatta.

----------


## Wilgios

> Meikäläisen piti jo keväällä ostaa Grand Canyon AL  6.9, mutta suunnitelmat pääsivät vähän muuttumaan. Nyt alkaa olla kohtuullisen kovat pyörätärinät, kun maantiepyörän ehdin myydä jo keväällä, ja maastopyöräprojekti pääsi venymään. Positiivista on kuitenkin se, että budjettia on päässyt kasvattamaan tässä kesän aikana, ja nyt se olisi hilattu sinne 2000€ tienoille. Olin jo eilen lähellä painaa Nerven 7.9 tilausnappia hyvän tarjouksen takia, mutta päätin vielä kysyä, onko jotain parempaa vaihtoehtoa, jos tarkoituksena olisi ostaa pyörä, millä voi nautittavasti harrastaa maastossa useamman vuoden ilman päivitystarpeita ja esim osallistua Tahkolle yms ilman menestyspaineita (8.0?). Lisäksi kannattaako tässä vielä odotella ensi kuuhun ja toivoa, että poistoalessa tulisi vielä parempia tarjouksia, vai onko edellisten vuosien kokemuksella sieltä mitään mullistavaa hinnanpudostusta enää tullut (olettaen että kokoja löytyy)?
> 
> Edit: siis pieniä päivityksiä (1x10, vanteet ja kumit yms) ei ole poissuljettu...



Jos ei aiempaa kokemusta maastopyörästä niin varmaan jäykkäperä ihan hyvä. Tahko voi olla aika karu jäykkäperällä, riippuen toki selän kunnosta ja taidoista yms. Kuskin fysiikasta.

Itse ostin Nerve 8.9 viime vuonna ja ei ole kaduttanut. Tosi monipuolinen ja kuten keskiäkäinen taisi todeta joskus, jos ihmiset tietäisi miten hyviä nuo fillarit oikeesti on niin ne ajaisi enemmän. Toki samaan rahaan saisi kevyen 29 jäykkäperän mutta tällä iällä arvostaa jousitusta. Toki XL koossa pyörään tulee painoakin. 

Hintaan ja alennuksiin en osaa kommentoida...

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juu-zo

Tänään canyonilta viesti, että exceed on kuriin käsissä. Vielä siis luvatusta viikkoa aiemmin.

----------


## Janmppa

Uudella Strivella ajellut nyt tyytyväisenä muutaman päivän. Nyt kun iskareiden säätöihin enemmän tutustunut niin onko normaalia että Monarch Plussaan joutuu laittamaan 300 psi? Painoa löytyy lähemmäs 95 kiloa varusteilla.
Iskarissa lukee max 340 psi.

----------


## elasto

> Uudella Strivella ajellut nyt tyytyväisenä muutaman päivän. Nyt kun iskareiden säätöihin enemmän tutustunut niin onko normaalia että Monarch Plussaan joutuu laittamaan 300 psi? Painoa löytyy lähemmäs 95 kiloa varusteilla.
> Iskarissa lukee max 340 psi.



Mulla Strivessä Monarch Plus Debon Air, jossa max 350psi ja joudun laittamaan sua 20 kiloa kevyempänä 250psi eli lienee ihan normaalia.

----------


## Janmppa

Joo 350 psi oli myös maximi. Alkaa olemaan 100 kiloinen tyyppi jo limitillä paineiden suhteen  :Hymy: 

Ei taida olla salilla treenavien mukaan suunniteltu nämä =)

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuolla paineella saat minkä sagin? 
Itsellä 9.0 race ja ajanut 30% sagilla kokoajan. 
Pyörässä foxin keula ja perä. Aikoinaan soittelin rtechin foxin huoltoon ja huollosta sanoi että sagia pelkästään ei pidä tuijottaa, vaan paineet säätää siten että käyttää maksimaalisesti joustomatkan ilman että hakkaa joka kuopassa pohjaan. 
Näin olen säätänyt paineet ja hyvin on pelannu useampi pyörä. Tuolla peruaatteella omassa strivessä float x:llä sagi n. 30%. 
Itse en muutenkaan tykkää käyttää 25% tai pienempää sagia.

----------


## Janmppa

n.30-35%.

Olisiko muuten paineet eri samalla iskarilla, mutta eri runko esim capra vrt. strive?

----------


## Polun tukko

> n.30-35%.
> 
> Olisiko muuten paineet eri samalla iskarilla, mutta eri runko esim capra vrt. strive?



Varmaan paineet olisi erillaiset. Itsellä ajopaino varusteineen noin 86kg(kypärä,evocin panssarireppu jossa 2l juomaa, polkkarit ja vaatteet),niin monarch plussa konan process 153:ssa vaati paineita 190psi karvan alle 30% sagiin. 

Paljonko iskari lyö lenkillä tolla 300psi paineella, tai paljonko jää lyömättä?

----------


## Janmppa

Bmx-rata ajelun jälkeen O-rengas näyttäisi olevan 2cm iskarin pohjasta. En mitään pidempään lenkkiä ole vielä ehtinyt tekemään.

----------


## Polun tukko

No käyppä paukuttamassa sillä semmosta maastoa mitä rankimmillaan ajat. Sitten jos on 2cm lyömätöntä iskua niin on liikaa painetta  :Hymy: .

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Nerve 29:n runko on valmistajan mukaan noin 100g painavampi kuin Spectralin. Mitähän perkelettä? Luulisi loogisesti että marathon tykin olevan kevyempi kuin trail pyörän. Onkohan tuo nerven runko sitten vähän vanhaa mallia?

----------


## Vito78

^Mistä katoit nämä painot??

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> ^Mistä katoit nämä painot??
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Canyonin youtube kanavalta löytyi tuo nerve ja spectral on nettisivuilla.

Ihan vain mielenkiinnosta, miten Canyonin täpäreiden laakerien vaihto onnistuu? toimittaako Canyon varaosapalveluna aspan kautta vai ovatko laakerit jotenkin universaaleja, jolloin niitä saa muualtakin?

----------


## Vito78

^voisko olla, että Spectral on 27.5 ja Nerve 29er?

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pred

Katoitko Specralista kuitu vai alurungon painon? About 600g oli muistaakseni näillä eroa

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Katoitko Specralista kuitu vai alurungon painon? About 600g oli muistaakseni näillä eroa




Alu 29 molemmissa.

----------


## Polun tukko

Onko kellä tietämystä meneekö tuohon striveen 150mm dropin reverbbi? Tuo 125mm on itselle tietyssä tilanteessa liian vähän. 

Ja menemiselmä meinaan sitä että meneekö tarpeeksi syvälle siten että ajokorkeus pysyy samana penkin ollessa yläasennossa?

----------


## juu-zo

Noniin, exceed odottelee kotona kasaamista. Katsotaan ehtiikö sen vielä illalla kasailemaan.

----------


## jonesi75

> No Tarkistusmittauksen jälkeen olinkin venähtänyt 182 ja jalan sisämitta ehkä n.84cm joten tilaukseen lähti pitkällisen harkinnan jälkeen spectral L-kokoisena. Aika näyttää osuiko kokovalinta kohdilleen, kommentoidaan täällä kun se kotiin kopsahtaa. 
> L-kokoisen valintaa puolsi Canyonin pps ohjelma, erään foorumin käyttäjän kommentit spectralin lyhyestä ohjaamosta joka voi alaspäin mentäessä olla ikävä. Itseäni lähinnä L-valinnan suhteen mietitytti pitkään ettei vain tulisi tilattua liian pitkää ohjaamoa, no jos ei osu kohdalleen niin kait tuon pystyy vaihtaan pienempään tai tuuppaan takas saksaan.



Sain spectralin Al 7.0 Ex joka siis eka kunnon maastopyöräni.
3 lenkin tuntumalla jossa polku ja jyrkkää pururataa ja pientä kalliotemppuilua.

koko L tuntuu hyvältä ja ohjaamokin on sopivan mittaisen tuntuinen, saattaa olla että kokeilen 40mm stemmiä, mutta vakiona oleva 50mm tuntuu ihan hyvältä varsinkin vauhdikkaissa laskuissa.
geometriassa vaakaputki voisi olla matalampikin..
Laatuvaikutelma on hyvä ja pyörä tuntuu kevyeltä käyttää.
Mikään vauhtitykki tasamaalla tämä ei ole. (V.s nerve)Vahvuudet muualla.
Mukava yllätys oli että hissitolpan liipaisimen sai suoraan kiinni S Ramin jarrukahvan kiinnikkeeseen, selkiyttää ohjaamoa.
Asiakaspalvelu canyonilla on kyllä korkealla tasolla, se täytyy kyllä todeta.
Tyytyväinen hankintaani olen.

----------


## KKS

Mikä on Canyonin juju  Grand Canyonin SLX ja SL rungoissa?
Niissä on pieniä mittaeroja (geometria), mutta mitä Canyon on näillä hakenut?

----------


## Wilgios

Oletko jonesi ajanut molemmilla; Nervellä ja Spectralilla?

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juu-zo

Tällainen siitä tuli.

----------


## t-man

Tilaus sisään aamupäivästä 20.7, 26.7 kyselyä aasiakaspalveluun kun ei oo näkyny eikä kuulunu mitään. Ilmottivat, että tilaus vastaanotettu kyllä mutta ei edennyt mihinkään, joten lähettivät kyselyä Saksaan. Ei oo vieläkään kuulunu takaisin mitään...kyseessä piti olla "heti toimitettava"-malli..please canyon, take my money?

----------


## t-man

> Tilaus sisään aamupäivästä 20.7, 26.7 kyselyä aasiakaspalveluun kun ei oo näkyny eikä kuulunu mitään. Ilmottivat, että tilaus vastaanotettu kyllä mutta ei edennyt mihinkään, joten lähettivät kyselyä Saksaan. Ei oo vieläkään kuulunu takaisin mitään...kyseessä piti olla "heti toimitettava"-malli..please canyon, take my money?



Ja vahvistus tulikin ja luottokortilta katevaraus ...tosin "heti toimitettava" toimitetaankin 22.8. 
Huoh, mitenhän tässä nyt pärjää...?

----------


## koszyk

Tässä on ehkä yksi syy sille, että pyörävalintani taitaa osua Trekin malliin. Ei viittis viikkokaupalla odotella.

----------


## juu-zo

Mulla ei ainakaan mitään valittamista canyonin asiakaspalvelusta. Stemmin vaihto onnistui päivässä ja rahojen palautus alle päivässä. Asiakaspalvelu ollut mielestäni loistavaa.

----------


## t-man

Mä nyt vaan taian olla vähän malttamaton  :Hymy:  Oishan se toki ollu kiva saada viikossa kuukauden sijaan, mutta eipä tuolla hinnalla oikein saa lähellekään vastaavaa...ehkä käytettynä

----------


## Janmppa

Nopeasti tuli omakin pyörä. Onneksi tuli tilattua ajoissa, koska nyt loppuunmyyty.

Olisiko tälläinen reppu hyvä perus polkurymistelyyn:
http://www.evocsports.com/bike/prote...nduro-team-16l

----------


## spetke75

Oma 2016 Nerve tuli tänään ja viikon toimitusajalla tilausvahvistuksesta. Asiakaspalvelu vastasi sähköposteihin n. parin tunnin viiveellä ja homma toimi muutoinkin tosi hyvin.

Pyörä oli juuri sellainen kuin odotin, joskin heti meni modaukseen muutamia juttuja. Keulan ja iskarin ilmat olivat käytännössä nollissa ja eturenkaan (15mm thru-axle) kanssa piti väännellä kiristykset kohdalleen. Eli sinänsä, jos odottaa "ohjaustanko ja eturengas paikalleen" pakettia, niin ei toteudu. Pienellä testiajolla tuntuisi tämä Nerve olevan helvetin hyvä peli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaska22

Omassa 2015 alumiinisessa Nervessä keväästä asti naksunut keskiön alue ja luulin sen olevan vasta asennettu RF keskiö. Ääni tuntui voimistuneen mitä enemmän on ajanut ja päätin tutkia missä vika. 

Noh suurennuslasin kanssa näkyikin selkeä halkeama keskiön ja alaputken hitsaussaumassa. Aspassa ihmetteli, pahoitteli ja sanoi että Nervet ovat olleet luotettavia. Saa nähdä miten asia etenee.

Vasta helmikuussa vaihdettiin seatstay, kun oli tehtaalta tullessaan kiero.. Voinut olla syy tähänkin ongelmaan.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Papdin

Hei!
Mites käy jos nyt tilaa/maksaa canyonin nerve tarjouspyörän jolla on toimitus vasta elokuun loppupuolella ja löytääkin outletissa jonkun sopivamman pyörän sinä aikana ja haluaa vaihtaa siihen? Maksu veloitetaan vasta ku pyörä lähetään eikös? Voikohsn noin vaan vaihtaa/muuttaa?

----------


## Vito78

> Laitetaanpa pikku raportti. Eli reilu viikko sitten olin ajelemassa Rotkollani (2015 Spectral AL29 8.9). Edessä oli sellainen melko jyrkähkö kallionousu mitä porukan muutkin kuskit edellä kokeilivat päälle ajamalla pääsemättä. Lähdin sit koittamaan ja ennen kallion alkua oli maassa sellanen pieni parinkymmenen sentin notko johon perä hieman upposi ja perä tietenkin hieman niiasi. Polkaisin reippaasti ja kuului mukava poksahdus. En antanut tämän häiritä vaan jatkoin polkemista ja pääsinkin kallion laelle. Nousin pyörän päältä katsoakseni että mikäs siellä poksuu. Menikö pinna?? Vai joku keppi johonkin?? Ei... vaan chainstay poikki siististi hitsisaumasta voimansiirron puolelta. Ilmeeni oli varmaan aika epäuskoinen tässä kohdassa. No ei muuta kuin filo kantoon ja lähimmälle asuinalueella ja kyytiä soittamaan. Maanantaina soitto Canyonille ja perään kuvat pyörästä ja tapahtumasta selostus kirjallisena. Torstaina tehtaan kanta eli takuuseen menee. Mutta otanko mustaan pyörääni sinisen vai ruskean chainstayn?? Tämä oli onneksi väärinkäsitys ja kyseessä olisi siis väliaikainen varaosa kunnes mustaa taas saadaan, nyt ei varastossa. No ihan sama, vaikka sininen. Laitetaan sit musta kun tulee. Kunhan vaan pääsee nopeasti satulaan takaisin. Odottelen pyörän lähetysohjeistusta mutta ei lupauksista huolimatta kuulu. Mutta sitten tänään tuleekin sähköposti että.... tadaa!! Tuleekin kokonaan uusrunko! Mutta nyt pitää valita, whisky brown vai se sähkönsininen?? Otan whiskyn... olisko ollut niin, että niitä stealth blackejä chainstaytä ei ole edes talvella tulossa?? Niin tai näin. Hienoa palvelua jälleen kerran Canyon Finlandilta! Kiitos. Ei kannata pelätä mielestäni mahdollisia takuukeissejä. Niin kivuttomasti ja lopulta parhain päin on minulla ainakin lopulta päätynyt.



Laitetaanpa tähän jatkoa miten hommassa lopulta kävi. Eli lähetin rikkinäisen pyörän osineen Turkuun Canyon Finlandille tiistaina 19.7. Matkahuollolla. Seuraavana päivänä eli 20.7. tuli Canyon Finlandilta sähköposti, että uus runko on keräyksessä Saksassa. Seuraavana maanantaina tuli viesti Matkahuollolta, että paketti on takaisin Tampereella...Mitä?? Ei se voi vielä olla valmis...Oli se. Keskiviikkona runko vielä Saksassa, seuraavana maanantaina runko vaihdettuna pyörä Tampereella. Ja toi Whisky Brown on muuten aika maukas livenä  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Laitetaanpa tähän jatkoa miten hommassa lopulta kävi. Eli lähetin rikkinäisen pyörän osineen Turkuun Canyon Finlandille tiistaina 19.7. Matkahuollolla. Seuraavana päivänä eli 20.7. tuli Canyon Finlandilta sähköposti, että uus runko on keräyksessä Saksassa. Seuraavana maanantaina tuli viesti Matkahuollolta, että paketti on takaisin Tampereella...Mitä?? Ei se voi vielä olla valmis...Oli se. Keskiviikkona runko vielä Saksassa, seuraavana maanantaina runko vaihdettuna pyörä Tampereella. Ja toi Whisky Brown on muuten aika maukas livenä



Ei muuten ole aivan ensimmäinen Spectral, joka menee katki chainstayn hitsisaumasta. Hyvä, että korjaantui nopeasti.

----------


## spetke75

Eilen saapui Nerve AL 8.9 vm.2016. Välittömästi tuunasin 1x11 voimansiirtoon, tanko vaihtui edellisen pyörän hiilikuitutankoon. Renkaat vaihtuvat huomenna ja tubelekseille.
Ensikokemus pyörästä aivan mahtava tunnin polkurymyllä. Takaiskariin ehkä pikkaisen enemmän painetta sisään ja ihan pientä hienosäätöä vaihdevivun asentoon ym. Huomenna pidemmälle rääkille.

----------


## t-man

> Hei!
> Mites käy jos nyt tilaa/maksaa canyonin nerve tarjouspyörän jolla on toimitus vasta elokuun loppupuolella ja löytääkin outletissa jonkun sopivamman pyörän sinä aikana ja haluaa vaihtaa siihen? Maksu veloitetaan vasta ku pyörä lähetään eikös? Voikohsn noin vaan vaihtaa/muuttaa?



Multa lähti katevaraus kortilta kun sain tilausvahvistuksen jossa toimituspäivä. Tosin edellisissä viesteissä selviää, että toimitus venähti joten tilasin outletistä vuoden 2014 nerven 9.9 sl:n ja laitoin viestiä että peruuttakoot edellisen tilauksen. Tilasin siis lauantaina ja heti tuli tilausvahvistus ja kortilta katevaraus, ilmeisesti automatiikka hoiti homman. Jännä että sen edellisen kanssa samaan toimintaan kului 8 päivää. No nyt on tulossa vähän käytetty nerve paremmilla osilla halvemmalla. Katotaanhan miten nopeesti katevaraus purkautuu ja homma hoituu  :Hymy:

----------


## Papdin

> Multa lähti katevaraus kortilta kun sain tilausvahvistuksen jossa toimituspäivä. Tosin edellisissä viesteissä selviää, että toimitus venähti joten tilasin outletistä vuoden 2014 nerven 9.9 sl:n ja laitoin viestiä että peruuttakoot edellisen tilauksen. Tilasin siis lauantaina ja heti tuli tilausvahvistus ja kortilta katevaraus, ilmeisesti automatiikka hoiti homman. Jännä että sen edellisen kanssa samaan toimintaan kului 8 päivää. No nyt on tulossa vähän käytetty nerve paremmilla osilla halvemmalla. Katotaanhan miten nopeesti katevaraus purkautuu ja homma hoituu



Ok. Hienoa👍

----------


## juu-zo

Kai sitä tännekin uskaltaa jonkin hieman edustuksellisemman kuvan postata.

----------


## virkpe

Mikä eturatas on Exceedissä?

----------


## FoMoCo

Täällä on varmaan Spectral kuskeja.
Miten hyvin kyseinen pyörä kiipeää?

----------


## juu-zo

> Mikä eturatas on Exceedissä?



Absoluteblackin 32 hampainen ovaali

----------


## virkpe

> Absoluteblackin 32 hampainen ovaali



Oikein sitten katsoin että ovaali eturatas.
Itse olen myös harkinnut ovaaleja eturattaita (xt 2x10) Canyoniini. 
Suomessa tuntuu oleva huonosti saatavilla 38/24 hampaista.
Hieno pyörä sinulla.

Sitä piti vielä kysyä minkälaiseksi koet eturattaan hyödyn ja onko ollut pitkäänkin käytössä?

----------


## juu-zo

Maantiellä on ollut ovaalit kolmisen vuotta ja maastossa pari vuotta. En oikein osaa sanoa pyöreisiin eroja kun olen niihin jo aikalailla tottunut. Pitäisi ajaa vuorotellen ja sitten sanoa tuntemuksia.

----------


## Pred

> Täällä on varmaan Spectral kuskeja.
> Miten hyvin kyseinen pyörä kiipeää?



Mulla Spectral CF ja kiipeää hyvin. Jousituksen säädöt varmaan suht lähellä oikeaa, tankon alla 5mm spacereita.

----------


## Avokid

Nyt testataan miten Canyonin takuu toimii. 
Lähetin kuvat aspaan Formulan jarruista.
Kolme suojakumia poikki, eikä suojaa enää kauan alla olevaa liitosta letkun ja satulan välillä. Viime lokakuussa ostettu Grand Canyon CF 7.9, jolla ajettu alle 400km.

----------


## jonesi75

spectral al 7.0 ex ihan hyvin on kiivennyt mäkeä ja muutenkin on tuntunut oikein hyvältä.
Mutta alamäessä on kyllä erittäin nautittavaa menoa.

----------


## Jurpu

> Nyt testataan miten Canyonin takuu toimii. 
> Lähetin kuvat aspaan Formulan jarruista.
> Kolme suojakumia poikki, eikä suojaa enää kauan alla olevaa liitosta letkun ja satulan välillä. Viime lokakuussa ostettu Grand Canyon CF 7.9, jolla ajettu alle 400km.



Minkämoinen takuu näissä pyörissä on muuten kuin rungon osalta?

----------


## Vito78

^  6 vuotta

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jurpu

Joo runkotakuu 6 vuotta mutta tuskin muilla osilla?

----------


## Vito78

Sori luin väärin. Mitähän osien valmistajat yleensä antaa? Vuoden?

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Avokid

No vuosihan pitää joka tapauksessa antaa.

----------


## Jurpu

Jep niin yleensä . En oo löytänyt noista papruista mitään mainintaa ni tuli mieleen.

----------


## t-man

Kellään kokemusta outlet-pyörien toimitusajoista? Tai milloin ovat ees lähteneet liikkeelle

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt on enduro specific renkaat. Melko jämäkät kyljet. 



Ja ihqt silikoni tupit

----------


## santei

Paljo siistimmän näkönen pyörä näin käyttäjän omissa kuvissa kuin Canyonin sivuilla. Meinaakko noilla enskakumeilla normiajotkin ajaa?

Onko tuo chainstayn suoja joku teippipatentti vai perusneopreeni? Jämäkän/tiiviin näkönen.

----------


## Polun tukko

Chainstayssa lizard skinin suoja. Varmaan ajan normi lenkitkin noilla. Painoa hieman yli kilo.

----------


## Polun tukko

Murr. 
Onko muilla strivessä tai muussa kuitu täpärissä jossa on sisäiset kaapeli/letkulinjat, kaapeli hangannut keskiön alle uran? Tänään huomasin.

----------


## stumpe

Parissa täpärissä ollut samaa, gorillateippiä laittanut keskiön alle. En tajua miks ne kaapelit pitää vetää sieltä ylipäätään...

----------


## keeNi

> Chainstayssa lizard skinin suoja.



Minkä kokonen toi sun suoja on? Standard, Jumbo vai SuperJumbo?

----------


## Polun tukko

Superjumbo.

----------


## Jurpu

Tuli eilen sähköposti tuolta canyonilta että pyöräsi on valmis ja pitää maksaa 15.8 mennessä tai oletamme ettet ole kiinnostunut enää tuotteesta. Ainoa ongelma etten ole tilannut sieltä mitään kevään jälkeen.

----------


## t-man

> Tuli eilen sähköposti tuolta canyonilta että pyöräsi on valmis ja pitää maksaa 15.8 mennessä tai oletamme ettet ole kiinnostunut enää tuotteesta. Ainoa ongelma etten ole tilannut sieltä mitään kevään jälkeen.



Oiskohan se mun pyörä, sillä nyt mennyt puolitoista viikkoa siitä kun tilasin outlet-mallin eikä ole vieläkään lähtenyt liikkeelle... :Sarkastinen:  Kyllähän mulle sanottiin, että canyonilta tilaaminen vaatii niitä lehmänhermoja...

----------


## keeNi

> Tuli eilen sähköposti tuolta canyonilta että pyöräsi on valmis ja pitää maksaa 15.8 mennessä tai oletamme ettet ole kiinnostunut enää tuotteesta. Ainoa ongelma etten ole tilannut sieltä mitään kevään jälkeen.



Tai mun. Sunnuntaina tilasin pyörän, eikä vielä ole tullut sitä virallista tilausvahvistusta. Noh, odotellaan nyt vielä pari päivää ja sitten pitää ottaa yhteyttä asiakaspalveluun.

----------


## Jenkka

Voi pojat...Tilasin L koossa lady mallin. https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...f-6-9-wmn.html

Tuossa vaan oli keulana sid vs fox  verrattuna vastaavaan "miesten malliin". Runko sama. Ainoat erot muuten: lady satula, 2 cm kapeampi tanko ja 2 cm lyhyempi stemmi sekä 2 piikkiä vähemmän molemmissa eturattaissa, elim26&36, joka ainakin mun kananjaloille parempi kuin 28&38.

----------


## hofu

Miten noissa striveissä tuo shapeshifter järjestelmä on toiminut? onkohan miten huoltovapaa/varma toiminen?

----------


## mikis

Vaihdoin keväällä takuuseen 2015 malliin uuden ja on toiminut moitteettomasti sen jälkeen. Muuta huoltoa en ole tehnyt sen jälkeen kuin pessyt lenkin jälkeen kevyesti. Oli ensimmäisissä tiettävästi jokin tyyppivika mikä ilmeisesti on nyt saatu kuntoon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Oma shapesifter kuten pyörä mallia 2016 ja on pelannut. Eilen tosin tilasin bikeyokesin modefixxer pro:n joka korvaa ss:n. 
Itse ei tule käytettyä ss:ää juurikaan joten otan ainakin hetkeksi pois. 

Tänään asenneltiin tällaista  



Sen mitä tuossa tiellä pyörittelin niin poljettavuus parani eikä tuo herkkyyskään huonontunut

----------


## hofu

Löytyykö foorumilta L-koon strivellä ajavia? Paljon mahtaa olla kuskeilla pituutta?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Löytyykö foorumilta L-koon strivellä ajavia? Paljon mahtaa olla kuskeilla pituutta?



Täällä. 181,5cm.

----------


## keeNi

> Löytyykö foorumilta L-koon strivellä ajavia? Paljon mahtaa olla kuskeilla pituutta?



Täältä löytyy kohta L-koon strivellä ajava 188cm ukko. Pyörä tilattu ja maksettu, vielä odotellaan saapumista  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hEba

Onko täällä paljon juuri tilauksen tehneitä? Itse tilasin Grand Canyon 5.9 viime tiistaina ja tilausvahvistuksen jälkeen ei ole pyörästä kuulunut. In stock piti olla ja oletin että vois nopeastikin saada. Millä vauhdilla muut ovat saaneet pyöriä?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk

----------


## dxteri

"Onko täällä paljon juuri tilauksen tehneitä? Itse tilasin Grand Canyon 5.9 viime tiistaina ja tilausvahvistuksen jälkeen ei ole pyörästä kuulunut. In stock piti olla ja oletin että vois nopeastikin saada. Millä vauhdilla muut ovat saaneet pyöriä?"


Heba, mie tilasin kesän alkupuolella oman rotkon ja tilauksesta ja maksusta meni aika tarkalleen viikko jonka jälkeen tuli viestiä että pyörä olisi tuloillaan suomeen päin ☺️.

Btw. Onko kellään ollut ongelmia rokkarin keulan kanssa? Miun 4.9 viikko sitten päätti tuo rokkarin recon silver pullauttaa ilmapuolen stefan pois montuissa. Huomattuani ton tyrkkäsin stefan takaisin ja parin kilometrin jälkeen huomasin taas stefan pompanneen ylös. Stefaa uudelleen paikalleen laitettaessa huomasin että ei kaikki ole normaalia, keula makasi normaalia syvemmällä. Ilmat oli karanneet pois kokonaan ja pumppu tuetenkin kotona. Kotona ilmat takaisin mutta keula ei ollut enää normaali, noh viestiä canyonille nii sieltä selvä viesti että keula irti ja heille huoltoon/tarkastukseen 😬 Nyt sitten odotellaan mikä on tuomio keulasta kun ei ole varmaa meneekö takuuseen yms.

----------


## Vilimu

Itse tilasin (läskin) outletista 4.8 to. Viime viikolla piti lähteä, eipä lähtenyt, eikä ole kuulunut mitään. Maksoin pyörän heti tilatessa paypalilla, maksu näkyi päivän pari pendingissä ja katosi sitten johonki, rahat edelleen tilillä. Odotellaan..

----------


## hEba

Canyonin hinta vs osasarja kokonaisuus on niin paljon paremman oloinen kuin muilla, että harmittaa suorastaan. Olisin nimittäin mielelläni ostanu pyörän siten että pääsee heti ajamaan... Ei vaan pystyny ja nyt sit odotellaan..  Toivottavasti pian matkalla, muuten viikonloppukin meneekin maantiellä. Ei vaan houkuttele se kun ois hinkua vihdoinki päästä maastoon.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## spetke75

> Onko täällä paljon juuri tilauksen tehneitä? Itse tilasin Grand Canyon 5.9 viime tiistaina ja tilausvahvistuksen jälkeen ei ole pyörästä kuulunut. In stock piti olla ja oletin että vois nopeastikin saada. Millä vauhdilla muut ovat saaneet pyöriä?



Kyllä se sen melkeen viikon ottaa ennen kuin pyörä nytkähtää liikkeelle. Kannattaa laittaa Suomen asiakaspalveluun meiliä ja kysellä. Yllättävän pikaiseen vastasivat mullekin uteluihin ja vieläpä varsin ystävällisesti. 
Uusi Nerve on ollut nyt jo 300-400km ajossa ja sunnuntain Finlandia MTB:ssa oikein kunnon ryskytyksessä. Jollei rengasrikkoa oteta mukaan, niin Nerve toimi ihan saakelin hyvin teknisilläkin osuuksilla. Tykkään.  :Cool:

----------


## Ajk80

Mikä tilasin viime viikon torstaina Grand Canyon 5.9 sinisenä M- koossa. Oli heti toimitettavissa, mutta ei ole vielä lähtenyt. Tilausvahvistus tuli melkein heti ja toimitusajankohdaksi oli laitettu 15-19.8. Rahojakaan ei ole vielä lähtenyt (paypal). Alkaa jo polttelemaan, niin hieman malttamattomana odottelee.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kesällä tilasin striven ja  liikahti reilussa vuorokaudessa matkaan. Muistaaksi tilauksesta 5pv meni niin paketti oli pihassa.

----------


## hEba

> Mikä tilasin viime viikon torstaina Grand Canyon 5.9 sinisenä M- koossa. Oli heti toimitettavissa, mutta ei ole vielä lähtenyt. Tilausvahvistus tuli melkein heti ja toimitusajankohdaksi oli laitettu 15-19.8. Rahojakaan ei ole vielä lähtenyt (paypal). Alkaa jo polttelemaan, niin hieman malttamattomana odottelee.



Nyt illalla sain viestin, että pyörä on matkassa. Varmaan sulla torstaina lähtee myös. Ostettiin täysin identtiset pyörät.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## eki15

niin no, mulla kesti sen 4kk pyörän tulo joten en viikon mittasista toimitusajoista paljoa mutisis.

----------


## Jenkka

Omakin lady malli (cf 6.9) lähti liikkeelle 6 päivää tilauksesta. Siellä taidetaan nyt myydä varastoa niin kiirellä tyhjäksi ennen eurobike messuja, että guntherikin on helisemässä.

----------


## keeNi

> Vaihdoin keväällä takuuseen 2015 malliin uuden ja on toiminut moitteettomasti sen jälkeen. Muuta huoltoa en ole tehnyt sen jälkeen kuin pessyt lenkin jälkeen kevyesti. Oli ensimmäisissä tiettävästi jokin tyyppivika mikä ilmeisesti on nyt saatu kuntoon.



Miten sulla shapeshifter hajosi?

----------


## t-man

> niin no, mulla kesti sen 4kk pyörän tulo joten en viikon mittasista toimitusajoista paljoa mutisis.



Oliko sulla "heti saatavilla" tai koeajopyörä kyseessä? Itteä edelleen kummastuttaa, että oma heti saatavilla oleva, 30.7 tilattu ei ole vielä edes lähtenyt liikkeelle. Kiinasta tuli paketti ilmaiseksi perille kotiovelle 5 päivässä...kaikki on kait suhteellista  :Hymy:

----------


## hanri

> Miten sulla shapeshifter hajosi?



Mulla kaksi ekaa äsässää ei pitänyt paineita sisällään. Kolmas uudistettu versio on toiminut moitteetta, knok, knok.

----------


## mikis

> Miten sulla shapeshifter hajosi?



Se vain lopetti toiminnan. Useamman kerran tarkistin paineet ja vaijerin kireyden mutta ei auttanu. Kun olin irronnut niin koitin saada toimimaan mutta oli täysin jumissa.

----------


## keeNi

> Mulla kaksi ekaa äsässää ei pitänyt paineita sisällään. Kolmas uudistettu versio on toiminut moitteetta, knok, knok.



Ok, paljon sielä pitää olla painetta ja onko sielä paineet valmiina kun pyörä saapuu :Sekaisin: ? Kyselen tyhmiä kysymyksiä siksi, koska strive on tulossa itsellekkin.

----------


## hanri

> Ok, paljon sielä pitää olla painetta ja onko sielä paineet valmiina kun pyörä saapuu? Kyselen tyhmiä kysymyksiä siksi, koska strive on tulossa itsellekkin.



Paineet pitää lisätä heti aluks, tuolta ohjeet...

https://www.canyon.com/download/manu...apeShifter.pdf

----------


## Ajk80

Tänään tuli viesti, että pyörä postitettu. Jospa sitä viikon päästä pääsisi testaamaan.

----------


## Polun tukko

Tommosta. Jarrut pistin uusiks. Kun on jarruissa shimanoihin tottunut niin minkäs teet  .

----------


## stumpe

Kovin kuumottava laite tukolla. Kassima natsaa iskariin ja rungon logoon, kiekkoja ja tuppeja myöden. Hyvin peksattu!

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kovin kuumottava laite tukolla. Kassima natsaa iskariin ja rungon logoon, kiekkoja ja tuppeja myöden. Hyvin peksattu!



Saksalainen sanoisi " vielen Dank".

----------


## elasto

Hieno Strive Polun tukolla.

Yksi kysymys: Miksi XT:n jarrut eikä nelimäntäiset Zeet tai Saintit?

----------


## Polun tukko

@elasto : mulla on ollu muutamassa pyörässä xt:t eikä ole ongelmia ollut. Suomen mäkihommissa varsin riittävät ovat olleet. Jos isompaan mäkeen maailmalle menisi niin varmaan sitten tulisi nelimäntäiset. Xtr traileja pitkään mietin mutta hankkimalla nuo hyväksi havaitut jäi paljon rahaa asennus kaljoihin.

----------


## hEba

Noni, nyt tuli Grand Canyon 5.9 kotio. Säädön jälkeen eka lenkki ja hyvin pelitti! Vielä tuubit pois kunhan ehtii. Hyvin toimi 1x ku otin pois pari lenkkii ketjusta ja NW eturattaan pistin. Piti tietty säätää takavaihtajaa kans hiukkasen. Hieno päivä kun pääsi n+1 kerhoon kunnolla!

Yllättävän kauan sai kyllä ähertää että sai kaikki oikeille paikoille oikeisiin asentoihi  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## t-man

Yltiö-överit lähetyspäivätkin oli ja meni, "toimituksen alkamisessa on kestänyt normaalia kauemmin..." ei kai sentään, kun viikkoa myöhempään tilannut naapuri sai pyöränsä viikko sitten  :Hymy:  Onpahan nyt jokin syy valittaa jostain, kun muuten elämässä menee kaikki niin hyvin, paskan määrä on näköjään universumissa vakio.

----------


## Canstrong

Ei tosiaan liiku outlet-tavarat tällä hetkellä. Tällä viikolla saattaa jo mahdollisesti tulla uutta mallistoa maastopuolelle. Jännittää kyllä, mitä tuleman pitää ja miten pitkät toimitusajat niillä on.

----------


## Yazga

Onko ketään yrittnänyt sovittaa grand canyon hiilarirunkoon Sramin 156 q factorilla olevia kampia? mahtuuko?

----------


## 18is9

> Ei tosiaan liiku outlet-tavarat tällä hetkellä. Tällä viikolla saattaa jo mahdollisesti tulla uutta mallistoa maastopuolelle. Jännittää kyllä, mitä tuleman pitää ja miten pitkät toimitusajat niillä on.



Miten se on canyonilla yleensä mennyt, onko toiveita saada esim grand canyon al 6.9:ä jossain vaiheessa tarjouksesta vai myykö ne noita suosituimpia vakiohintaan kunnes uudet mallit tulevat tilalle?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Miten se on canyonilla yleensä mennyt, onko toiveita saada esim grand canyon al 6.9:ä jossain vaiheessa tarjouksesta vai myykö ne noita suosituimpia vakiohintaan kunnes uudet mallit tulevat tilalle?



Voihan tuon hinnasta ehkä satanen lähteä kauden lopettavassa "Sparbuch"-alennusmyynnissä, joka alkanee lähiviikkoina. On sitten toinen asia, onko silloin sopivaa kokoa enää jäljellä.

----------


## keeNi

Tänään vihdoin strive saapui kotiin, mutta siihen se kaikki ilo sitten loppuikin. Aloin kasaamaan pyörään, niin ilmeni seuraavat ongelmat.
1. Takavaihtajan säädöt ihan päin persettä.
2. Pumpatessa ilmaa takaiskariin, se alko työntämään öljyä jostain.
3. Shapeshifter meni samantien jumiin (jäi dh-modeen, eikä liiku mihinkään)
4. Rungon maalaus ei ole kaikkialta siisti.

----------


## santei

> Tänään vihdoin strive saapui kotiin, mutta siihen se kaikki ilo sitten loppuikin. Aloin kasaamaan pyörään, niin ilmeni seuraavat ongelmat.
> 1. Takavaihtajan säädöt ihan päin persettä.
> 2. Pumpatessa ilmaa takaiskariin, se alko työntämään öljyä jostain.
> 3. Shapeshifter meni samantien jumiin (jäi dh-modeen, eikä liiku mihinkään)
> 4. Rungon maalaus ei ole kaikkialta siisti.



Huhhuh! :O Sinuna kyllä pyytäisin koko pyörän vaihtoa jos vain jaksat odotella. Sen verran maanantaikappaleelta haisee. Riippuen tietysti, että minkälainen tuo rungon maalaus nyt sitte on. Itelle tuli vaan ekana kunnon valumajäljet yms mieleen.

----------


## keeNi

https://www.dropbox.com/home/ju?prev...823_202544.jpg

Tollasiä jälkiä on rungossa...

----------


## santei

> https://www.dropbox.com/home/ju?prev...823_202544.jpg
> 
> Tollasiä jälkiä on rungossa...



Tais jäädä yksityiseksi kansioksi tms. Ei ainakaa itsellä aukea.

----------


## keeNi

> Tais jäädä yksityiseksi kansioksi tms. Ei ainakaa itsellä aukea.



Nyt pitäis toimia?

----------


## Polun tukko

Ei toimi vieläkään

----------


## keeNi

> Ei toimi vieläkään



äääh, laitoin kyllä julkiseks. Mitenhän sen nyt saisin tänne laitettua?! :O

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tänään vihdoin strive saapui kotiin, mutta siihen se kaikki ilo sitten loppuikin. Aloin kasaamaan pyörään, niin ilmeni seuraavat ongelmat.
> 1. Takavaihtajan säädöt ihan päin persettä.
> 2. Pumpatessa ilmaa takaiskariin, se alko työntämään öljyä jostain.
> 3. Shapeshifter meni samantien jumiin (jäi dh-modeen, eikä liiku mihinkään)
> 4. Rungon maalaus ei ole kaikkialta siisti.



Tuo takaiskarin öljyn pruuttaus saattaa olla ohimenevä ilmiö eikä varsinainen vika. Itselläni yksi foxi vaati vähän aikaa tiivistyäkseen paineistettuna.

----------


## Polun tukko

Onhan keenillä oikeat paineet shapesifterissä? Jos on liian vähän, ei varmasti nouse xc asentoon. Ja ss pitää paineistaa xc asennossa. Ei dh. Itsellä menee xc asentoon kun nostaa rungosta ilmaan ja painaa ss vipua.

E: paljos sä tuuttasit iskariin paineita?

----------


## keeNi

> Onhan keenillä oikeat paineet shapesifterissä? Jos on liian vähän, ei varmasti nouse xc asentoon. Ja ss pitää paineistaa xc asennossa. Ei dh. Itsellä menee xc asentoon kun nostaa rungosta ilmaan ja painaa ss vipua.
> 
> E: paljos sä tuuttasit iskariin paineita?



Laitoin SS:ään ihan ohjeen mukaan xc asennossa 15bar ja ei toi mulla nouse enään xc-asentoon mitenkään. Iskariin pumppasin 200psi, kunnes se alko työntämään öljyä.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Laitoin SS:ään ihan ohjeen mukaan xc asennossa 15bar ja ei toi mulla nouse enään xc-asentoon mitenkään. Iskariin pumppasin 200psi, kunnes se alko työntämään öljyä.



Mistä se iskari vuotaa? Paas ny niitä kuvia

----------


## keeNi

> Mistä se iskari vuotaa? Paas ny niitä kuvia



Sagin merkki kuminauha oli ihan ylhäällä pumpatessa niin sieltä se alko öljyä työntämään ihan kunnolla,n yt se ei enää vuoda. SS:ää en saa enään toimimaan ja toi rungon maalausta vituttaa. Huomenna soitan asiakaspalveluun.

----------


## stumpe

Tukolla ei kauaa strive kestänyt. Uusi runko tulossa?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Tukolla ei kauaa strive kestänyt. Uusi runko tulossa?



Ei kestäny. Ei oo uusi tulossa vielä ainakaan. Kartotellaan nyt asioita. Kun jollain sais sata varmuuden onko murtunut vai ei.

----------


## santei

> Ei kestäny. Ei oo uusi tulossa vielä ainakaan. Kartotellaan nyt asioita. Kun jollain sais sata varmuuden onko murtunut vai ei.



Kävikö tahkolla jotain vai mikä tää juttu on?

----------


## keeNi

Nyt sain kuvan laitettu noista rungon jäljistä. Tollasia hiomajälkiä? mitä maali ei ole kunnolla peittänyt, niin ympäri runkoa

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kalle H

> Nyt sain kuvan laitettu noista rungon jäljistä. Tollasia hiomajälkiä? mitä maali ei ole kunnolla peittänyt, niin ympäri runkoa
> 
> Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onko toi sun Stive kuituisella rungolla? Mulla on oma Canyonin kuitu maantiefillarissa hyvin samantapainen pinnoite, eli se "maali" on enemmäkin sellainen sävytetty lakka tms. joka peittää alla olevain kuidun rakenteen vain kevyesti.

Tuosta kuvasta en nyt kyllä osaa tarkemmin analysoida, että onko tuo sinun pyörän "maalaus" normaali vai onko kyseessä selkä virhe, mutta monissa hiilikuituisissa rungoissa on juuri tuollainen kevyt "kuultolakka", joka ei ole mitenkään 100% peittävä. Vois siis olla, että tuo on ihan normaaliakin. Joku vastaan Sriven omistaja osaisi varmaan kommentoida tähän tarkemmin.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Nyt sain kuvan laitettu noista rungon jäljistä. Tollasia hiomajälkiä? mitä maali ei ole kunnolla peittänyt, niin ympäri runkoa
> 
> Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ihan normaali toi runko. Ei oo maalattu niin siksi kuultaa hieman läpi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ihan normaali toi runko. Ei oo maalattu niin siksi kuultaa hieman läpi.



... ja näin saatiin säästettyä muutama gramma painoa :-)

----------


## keeNi

> Ihan normaali toi runko. Ei oo maalattu niin siksi kuultaa hieman läpi.



Joo soitin asiakaspalveluun ja kertoivat, että kuuluu olla tuollainen, mutta pyörä lähtee takaisin saksaan muitten ongelmien takia ja uusi tulee tilalle.

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t-man

> Joo soitin asiakaspalveluun ja kertoivat, että kuuluu olla tuollainen, mutta pyörä lähtee takaisin saksaan muitten ongelmien takia ja uusi tulee tilalle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eli perus "ei se oo vika vaan ominaisuus"-vastaus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Joo soitin asiakaspalveluun ja kertoivat, että kuuluu olla tuollainen, mutta pyörä lähtee takaisin saksaan muitten ongelmien takia ja uusi tulee tilalle.



Eikö olisi kannattanut pyytää vaan toimiva shapeshifter-pulikka pikatoimituksena? Nuo muut ongelmathan eivät ymmärtääkseni olleet vikoja.

----------


## Jaska22

Itselle saapui pari päivää sitten uus Nerven alumiininen runko kun edellinen halkesi keskiön ja alaputken hitsaussaumasta. Laitoin kuvat, uusi runko lähti Saksasta, lähetin omani Turkuun ja voilá uusi runko matkahuollossa. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vito78

> Itselle saapui pari päivää sitten uus Nerven alumiininen runko kun edellinen halkesi keskiön ja alaputken hitsaussaumasta. Laitoin kuvat, uusi runko lähti Saksasta, lähetin omani Turkuun ja voilá uusi runko matkahuollossa. 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Riisuitko ite osat vanhasta rungosta vai miten? Mulla kävi sama Spectralille ja rungonvaihto tehtiin Turuus.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## keeNi

> Eikö olisi kannattanut pyytää vaan toimiva shapeshifter-pulikka pikatoimituksena? Nuo muut ongelmathan eivät ymmärtääkseni olleet vikoja.



Kyllä asiakaspalvelussakin oli sitä mieltä, että parempi ottaa kokonaan uusi pyörä jo sen takaiskarinkin takia

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

Canyon cf 6.9 wmn. Nettisivu ilmoittaa painoksi 10,5. Todellinen paino 10.8 kg. Olisi voinut tuonkin oikein ilmoittaa. 300 gr, kun keventelyprojektiin on aika paljon lisäläskiä.

----------


## Kalle H

> Kyllä asiakaspalvelussakin oli sitä mieltä, että parempi ottaa kokonaan uusi pyörä jo sen takaiskarinkin takia
> 
> Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Käsittääkseni noista takaiskareista tulee aina enemmän tai vähemmän tuota öljyä läpi ilmakannun tiivesteistä kun en on ihan uusia. Sama tais mulla käydä viimeksi myös iskarin täyshuollon jälkeen. Aina toi on loppunut ekan lenkin aikana, joten kovin huolissani en ole osannut tuosta olla. Mutta voihan se tietysti olla, että sulla oli siinä jotain ihan oikeata vikaa jos sitä oljyä tuli pihalle ns. lusikka kaupalla.





> Canyon cf 6.9 wmn. Nettisivu ilmoittaa painoksi 10,5. Todellinen paino 10.8 kg. Olisi voinut tuonkin oikein ilmoittaa. 300 gr, kun keventelyprojektiin on aika paljon lisäläskiä.



Ikäväähän tuot tietysti on, vaikka prosentuaalinen virhe on vielä melko pieni. Pahimmat komponenttikoijarit ilmoittaa saman verran virhettä yhden komponentin osalta.

----------


## Jaska22

> Riisuitko ite osat vanhasta rungosta vai miten? Mulla kävi sama Spectralille ja rungonvaihto tehtiin Turuus.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo pelkän rungon laitoin laatikkoon. Lähetin samalla haarukan ja iskarin huoltoon Fillariosaan. Tuli mukavasti samana aamuna takas ku uus runkokin 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Canyon cf 6.9 wmn. Nettisivu ilmoittaa painoksi 10,5. Todellinen paino 10.8 kg. Olisi voinut tuonkin oikein ilmoittaa. 300 gr, kun keventelyprojektiin on aika paljon lisäläskiä.



Oliko pyöräsi pienintä kokoa?

----------


## Vito78

^ tätä ajattelin kans. Eiköhän ne ilmota jonkun s-koon painon. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

Jenkan ladymalli oli L kokoa., mutta yleensä ilmoitetaan M koon paino ja L ei siitä paljoa heitä. Olen ymmärtänyt että Canyon ilmoittaa yleensä totuudenmukaisesti painot, mutta nyt oli liikaa klappia. Vaaka kalibroitu ja näyttää  max n. +/- 50 gr väärin.

----------


## t-man

Tulipa vastausta kyselyyni, missä pyörä viipyy: "Tapaus on edelleen selvittelyssä. Viive johtuu teknisestä seikasta...blaa blaa blaa. Pyörä on kuitenkin sinulle edelleen varattuna"

Mitähän tuo tekninen seikka tarkoittanee?  :Hymy:  Ovatkohan lähettäneet pyörän väärälle henkilölle vai todenneet pyörän olevan rikki? Tuskin jälkimmäinen, kun luulisi että olisivat sen kertoneet. En tiedä mikä muu syy voi olla esteenä sille, että kun kerran tiedostavat ongelman, niin mikä estää lähettämästä...

"Sais nyt ennen syyskuuta"- toiveajattelun voikin muuttaa "sais nyt tän vuoden puolella" -toiveajatteluksi.

----------


## mhotby

Tilasin 15. päivä maanantaina ja keskiviikkona 24. päivä oli olympia-alennuspyörä perillä. Varastosaldon mukaan pyörä oli heti toimitettavissa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maalainen

Nerve Al 8.9

Ensimmäiset lenkit takana uudella Nervellä. Aiempi (vähäinen) kokemus maastopyöräilystä jäykkäperällä, Kona Big Kahuna -13. Olisi mukava kuulla, millaiseksi muut Nerve-kuskit kokevat fillarinsa, osuuko yksiin omien tuntemusten kanssa. Lisäksi haluaisin oppia ymmärtämään, mistä pyörän ominaisuuksista (joustot,geo...) erilaiset ajossa havaitut asiat ovat seurausta. Eli itse vertaan kahta mainittua fillaria keskenään, koska laajempaa kokemusta ei ole. 

Ensimmäinen havainto laatikon avaamisen jälkeen: On se iso. Ja todellakin L-kokoinen Nerve on huomattavasti pidempi, kuin 19" Big Kahuna ja keskiö on selvästi korkeammalla. Stack mitta onkin puolestaan Konassa suurempi. Eli Nerven ohjaamo on pitkä ja matala. Muut geometriataulukon lukemat ovat kummassakin pyörässä lähellä toisiaan.

Toinen havainto ensimmäisten ajettujen metrien jälkeen: Onpa pehmeää menoa. Onkohan Konassa oleva Reba rikki? Huonon huollon takia pikkuhiljaa, huomaamatta menettänyt pintaherkkyytensä. Vai onko keuloissa todella noin paljon eroa? En kyllä muista vastaavaa ahaa-elämystä kahden vuoden takaa kun keula vaihtui xc32>Reba.

Seuraavat havainnot ensivaikutelmana tutulta lenkiltä: Epätasaista hiihtoladun pohjaa tasamaalla pystyy polkemaan penkistä, kun jäykkäperällä kyseisellä pätkällä joutui todella keskittymään, että sai rytmin "pattien" mukaan ja sai pysymään "vedon päällä". Joustot siis toimii tässä kuten pitääkin. 

Vauhdikkaassa laskussa samaisella hiihtouralla Nerve pitää haetun ajolinjan paljon Konaa helpommin. Laskun lopussa oleva pitkä ja loiva mutka tulee nätisti ilman jännitystä pitkäksi menemisestä. Ihan omaatäysiä laskin, joten vauhtiero ei selitä. Ilmeisesti täysjousto vaan pysyy tuossa paremmin maassa kiinni säilyttäen ohjattavuuden, kun jäykkäperä pompottaa irti maasta.. Pienesti parissa kohtaa pyörä saa ilmaa renkaiden alle, Nervellä tuntuu menevän pehmeämmin ja tasapainoisemmin. 

Laskun jälkeen jyrkkä nousu, paikoin upottavaa hiekkaa. Ihan yhtä hapokasta molemmilla fillareilla ja samalla tavalla aivan satulan kärjeltä poljettava. 

Seuraavana kapeaa, mutkaista neulaspolkua lähinnä yksittäisiä kiviä ja juuria. Tässä kohden hämmästykseni on suurin. Nerve tuntuu todella nopealta. Se kääntyy mutkiin vaivattomasti  ja etupyörän ohjaaminen juuri halutusta kohtaa on helppoa. Ero Konaan on aivan valtava. Mistähän johtuu? Tietysti juuret ja kivet tulee pehmeästi yli, mutta tuolla polulla sillä ei niin ole merkitystä. Paitsi jäykkäperällä saa/pitää jumpata vähän enempi.

Polun jälkeen siirtymä hiekkatiellä. En pysty havaitsemaan, että täpäri hukkaisi voiman polkemisesta. Mutta jotenkin siirtymä tuntuu tällä kertaa pakolliselta pahalta, eikä osalta mukavaa lenkkiä. Konalla on mukava vähän nostaa sykkeitä ylämäkeen ja kokeilla nopeusennätystä alamäkeen. Nerve tahtoo takaisin metsään.

Seuraava polku sisältää hitaan, teknisen laskuosuuden. Minun taidoilla on mennyt 2/10 "puhtaasti" alas. Nervellä laskusta ei tule oikein mitään. Kannan pyörän takaisin ylös ja yritän uudelleen. Kyllä on vaikeeta. Jotenkin en löydä oikeaa kohtaa pyörän päällä, lopulta etupyörä tökkää kiveen. OTB. Hirvikärpänen puree niskaa. Vttu! Tottumattomuutta uuteen pyörään vai soveltuuko Konan geometria paremmin tuollaiseen?

Vuorossa juurakkopolku, kuiva keli. Sopivalla vauhdilla tasaisen varmaa etenemistä. Huomaan, että polkua pitää opetella lukemaan uudella tavalla. Ei pidä passivoitua liikaa...

Kävin myöskin kokeilemassa Nerveä Mäntyharju-Repovesi MTB-reitillä. Mielestäni reitin Mäntyharjun puoleinen osuus on juurikin Nervelle sopivinta alustaa. Ei mitään teknistä jumppaa, mutta pohja on kuitenkin kivinen. Sellaista etenevää suorilla linjoilla pikkukivien yli ajoa. Jäykkäperällä ei takapuolta tarvitse penkkiin laittaa. Ajelin myös alueen patikkareittejä, jotka on minun taitojen yläpäässä tai vähän yli. En vielä oppinut Nerveä viemään vaikeammilla pätkillä, vanhalla pyörällä sujuu vähän paremmin.

----------


## Splennari

Terve.  Tässä näiden kahden mallin eroja puntaroinut,että odotanko https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-7-0-ex.html. Vai otanko hieman halvemman, jonka saisi heti toimitukseen. https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-6-0.html. Kuinka paljon "parempi" tuo 7.0 on?  Mietteitä?

----------


## Jaska22

Itse odottelisin 7.0:aa. 11 speed ja directmount X1 kampisarja. Jousituksen eroista ei oo kokemusta.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Nervellä laskusta ei tule oikein mitään. Kannan pyörän takaisin ylös ja yritän uudelleen. Kyllä on vaikeeta. Jotenkin en löydä oikeaa kohtaa pyörän päällä, lopulta etupyörä tökkää kiveen. OTB. Hirvikärpänen puree niskaa. Vttu! Tottumattomuutta uuteen pyörään vai soveltuuko Konan geometria paremmin tuollaiseen?



Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta raportista, mutta tuohon kysymykseen en osaa vastata.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jurpu

Kuinkahan levee Rengas tohon AL SL 6.9 mahtaa mennä?2.4

----------


## Santerius

> Canyon cf 6.9 wmn. Nettisivu ilmoittaa painoksi 10,5. Todellinen paino 10.8 kg. Olisi voinut tuonkin oikein ilmoittaa. 300 gr, kun keventelyprojektiin on aika paljon lisäläskiä.



Itselläni M-koon Grand Canyon Al SLX 8.9, jolle on painoksi ilmoitettu 10,8 kg - poljinten ja juomapullotelineen kanssa taitaa olla 11,8. Onhan tuossa jokunen sata grammaa liikaa. Ei tosin ole minulle mitään merkitystä, mutta ihmettelen silti.

----------


## hEba

Meikän Grand Canyon 5.9 oli mun vaakan mukaan 12kg. Etuvaihteet poistettu, polkimet, gripit, stem ja satula vaihdettu ja tuubit poistettu. Suht oikein ovat ilmoittaneet sen painon ainakin. Muutoksista etvaihtajan ja tuubien poisto varmaan ottanut juuri sen 400gr + 200gr pois painosta. Muut muutokset on +/- painon suhteen.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kuinkahan levee Rengas tohon AL SL 6.9 mahtaa mennä?2.4



6.9 on ihan normi kapeapyörämaasturi jotenka just toi 2.4" eli 60mm on maksimileveys.  Se sinne vielä hyvin menee.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

_Nervellä laskusta ei tule oikein mitään. Kannan pyörän takaisin ylös ja yritän uudelleen. Kyllä on vaikeeta. Jotenkin en löydä oikeaa kohtaa pyörän päällä, lopulta etupyörä tökkää kiveen. OTB. Hirvikärpänen puree niskaa. Vttu! Tottumattomuutta uuteen pyörään vai soveltuuko Konan geometria paremmin tuollaiseen?_





> Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta raportista, mutta tuohon kysymykseen en osaa vastata.



Olisko painopiste sen verran korkeammalla, että jyrkät tekniset laskut tuntuvat siksi vaikeammilta? Hissitolppa auttanee asiaan. Nerve 8.9:ssä sellainen taitaa olla nykyisin vakiona.

----------


## Vito78

^ajetteko jyrkät tekniset laskut satulassa istuen? Itse en aja. Jos on niin jyrkkää että täytyy takarenkaan päälle mennä niin sit hissitolppa auttaa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> ^ajetteko jyrkät tekniset laskut satulassa istuen? Itse en aja. Jos on niin jyrkkää että täytyy takarenkaan päälle mennä niin sit hissitolppa auttaa.



Juurikin noin, sillä lisäyksellä, että kun satula on pari senttiä normiasetuksen alapuolella, painopisteen siirtely on IMO paljon helpompaa. Sitten tosi jyrkässä paikassa tipautetaan satula aivan alas.

----------


## Jenkka

Samma här, eli hissitolpalla saat painopisteen mukavasti sinne pyörän "sisään". Itsekin hankin vanhoilla päivillä 1 maasturin vasta 2012 ja hissitolppa ja renkaiden valinta kelin mukaan ja litkutus muuttaneet koko homman ihan eri jutuksi. Sellaisita teknisistä paikoista tätä nykyä ajelen, että aiemmin taluteltiin huolella.

Tosin kaksi olkapääleikkausta se on vaatinut... 

Jäykkäperä, jota nyt on tarkoitus speksata, on sitten ihan eri käyttöön, eli lähinnä latu-urille, Jämille ja Viron tapahtumiin.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> 6.9 on ihan normi kapeapyörämaasturi jotenka just toi 2.4" eli 60mm on maksimileveys.  Se sinne vielä hyvin menee.



Mahtuu vielä aavistuksen isommatkin, itsellä kaupunkiballoonina Maxxis Grifterit koossa 29x2.50" (64-622) ja pyöränä tuo mainittu 6.9. Hyvin mahtuu.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mulle on huono-onnisesti sattunut jotain alamittaisia kumeja. 2.4" levyiset on ollu vaan jotain 57-58mm.

Onko Maxxis Grifter 64mm leveä?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Maxxis Grifter on 2,5 tuumaa eli 64mm leveä rengas.

----------


## 18is9

Myin tuossa keväällä Nerven kun tuntui kauhealta seisottaa moista pyörää tallissa. Lenkille ei vain ehtinyt kun perheenlisäys astui kuvioon. Nyt sitten alkoi kuumottaa kuitenkin talveksi cyclocrossia maastohenkisempi peli, ja käytetty Grand Canyon AL 9.9 -13 odottelee Matkahuollossa. Jospa sille tulisi kilsoja enemmän kuin Nerveen  :Hymy: .

----------


## deee

Nerve on nimetty uudelleen Neuroniksi: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/neuron/

----------


## Blackborow

Ei ole vissiin upgreidattu Boostiin? Jossain mallissa keulassa oli Boost, mutta runko on ilmeisesti perinteisesti 142x12mm? Ei taida olla varaa designata joka vuodelle uusiksi.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Näköjään saa tuota neuronia sekä 27,5" että 29" koossa. Ihan mielenkiintoista, että molempiin on laitettu 120mm keula.

----------


## Hokku

Pettymykseltä vaikuttaa Canyonin uusi mallisto. Odotin Neuronilta, että olisi uusi runko, jossa olisi modernimpi geo loivemmalla keulakulmalla. Lisäksi, jos tuolla on nyt kaikki uudet mallit listattu, niin se plusa koon pyörä, jota olin toivonut uupuu. On mielestäni iso puute valikoimassa, joka varmaan tulee näkymään myynneissäkin.

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuskin tuossa kaikki uutuudet on. Strive mallisto vielä ilman muutoksia joten eiköhän sinnekkin jotain, edes värimaailmaa tule.

----------


## deee

> Pettymykseltä vaikuttaa Canyonin uusi mallisto. Odotin Neuronilta, että olisi uusi runko, jossa olisi modernimpi geo loivemmalla keulakulmalla. Lisäksi, jos tuolla on nyt kaikki uudet mallit listattu, niin se plusa koon pyörä, jota olin toivonut uupuu. On mielestäni iso puute valikoimassa, joka varmaan tulee näkymään myynneissäkin.



Justhan viime vuonna tuli uus Nerve uudella rungolla ja pidemmällä ja modernimmalla geometrialla. Harva valmistaja päivittää runkoja joka vuosi.

----------


## Arhipoff

Ihan hyvältä näytti omaan silmään Neuron -mallisto. Kiekkojen päivitys kahdessa halvimmassa ekana tulee mieleen. Boost puuttuu... enpä osaa sanoa onko must. 34mm liukuputkilla keulat. Ei taida sekään olla ehdoton ainakaan omassa trailiköpsöttelyssä. Vuosi sitten päästy vasta linkuista akseleille siirtymään  :Leveä hymy: 
Minkämoista upgradea ja hinnalle vastinetta raadin mielestä syntyy keulan iskarin osalta mallista toiseen (reba+monarch, fox rythm+ fox performance, fox performance+fox performance)

----------


## t-man

Homma etenee...ehkä. Viimeisimpään tiedusteluun pyörän kuulumisista (kyselin mikähän mahtaa olla se kyseinen "tekninen seikka" joka viivästyttää pyörän lähtemistä kuukaudella) tuli tälläinen viesti:

Tekninen seikka on kahden tietojärjestelmän välinen, logistiikkajärjestelmän sekä ERP-järjestelmän välinen jossa jostain syystä tilauksellasi on tapahtunut katkos automaatiossa. Sain äsken viestin että kolleegamme saksassa pyrkivät saada asioita eteenpäin tämän päivän aikana." 

Lisäksi: "Tällaisten tapausten selvitystyössä voi toisinaan kestää, sillä pyöriä liikkuu tehtaalta useita satoja päivässä." ja linkki pinkbiken videoon tehtaan toiminnasta...uskaltaisikohan jo toivoa parin viikon sisään saapuvaksi? Pessimisti ei tosin pety...

----------


## hece

Vuoden 2017 Grand Canyon 6.9:n ( https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-9.html ) on mun silmään huonompi vaihtoehto samaan rahaan. Keula painavampi Recon Gold RL, ei tapered, jotain osia SLX-> perus deore. Ilmoitettu paino 1.4kg enemmän kuin 2016 Grand Canyon SL 6.9 ( https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-9.html ). Molempia näkyy kuitenkin olevan kaikina koko-/väriversioina varastossa tai tulossa myöhemmin.

----------


## pee

No niin, Canyon teki sitten ns. "radonit". Onko noiden taalahintaisten osien korotukset tosiaan niin suuret, että noin paljon pitää pyörää huonontaa hinnan pysyessä samana?!

Niille, jotka ovat tuon vanhemman 6.9:n hankintaa jahkanneet, taisi tulla oston hetki  :Hymy:

----------


## hEba

> No niin, Canyon teki sitten ns. "radonit". Onko noiden taalahintaisten osien korotukset tosiaan niin suuret, että noin paljon pitää pyörää huonontaa hinnan pysyessä samana?!
> 
> Niille, jotka ovat tuon vanhemman 6.9:n hankintaa jahkanneet, taisi tulla oston hetki



Joo, samalt näyttää 5.9...

Parempaa (?): satula
Huonompaa: slx vaihtajavipu muuttui deoreksi ja slx etuvaihtaja muuttui myös deoreksi...

renkaat vaihtui, en varma sitten suunnasta?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mankelist

Njaaha. Menivät nostamaan 6.9 sl 2016 mallin hintaa 999€->1099€ samalla kun julkaisivat paskemmilla osillla olevan 2017 mallin hintaan 999€. Taitaa nyt Canyon-uskollisuus olla koetuksella, kun maastopyörää hankin. Saa jo tarjouksista samaan rahaan kivijalastakin mukavemmalla takuulla, kun jos jotain tulee niin ei tarvii lähetellä fillaria.

----------


## Wilgios

En nyt ole varma mutta ihan etiäisenä sanoisin että foorumilla oli keväällä 2015  enempi spectral ja nerve keskustelua kuin keväällä 2016 kun hinnat nousi vähän... suuntaus jatkuu suosiossa? Alaspäin?

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 18is9

Siis tuo tämän vuoden Grand Canyon SL 6.9:n hinta nousi juuri satasella? Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä politiikalta. Olisivat ennemmin myyneet varastot loppuun samaan hintaan kuin ennenkin ja siten uusi malli kehiin.

----------


## deee

Neuron (Nerve) 7.9 vaikuttaa hintalaatusuhteeltaan hyvältä. Viimevuoden malli. 1899€ ja 2017 malli 2199€, mutta parannuksena Reverb 150 B1 tolppa ja 3x10 -> 2x11 voimansiirto. Arvoa noilla parannuksilla kun on lähemmäksi 500€

----------


## Mankelist

> Siis tuo tämän vuoden Grand Canyon SL 6.9:n hinta nousi juuri satasella? Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä politiikalta. Olisivat ennemmin myyneet varastot loppuun samaan hintaan kuin ennenkin ja siten uusi malli kehiin.



Jep. Hinta noussut satkulla nyt ihan lähiaikoina. En oo viittinyt ostaa tontulla vaan olen kärkkynyt ko. pyörää nyt outletista hetken, kun viime vuonna syksyllä oli sl 6.9 hintaan 850€ outletissa. Sillloin sen tilasin, mutta kappas joku oli ehtinyt tilaamaan mua ennen, kun kysyin kun ei tilausvahvistusta alkanut kuulumaan vaikka tilaus meni läpi nettisivuilla.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Njaaha. Menivät nostamaan 6.9 sl 2016 mallin hintaa 999€->1099€ samalla kun julkaisivat paskemmilla osillla olevan 2017 mallin hintaan 999€. Taitaa nyt Canyon-uskollisuus olla koetuksella, kun maastopyörää hankin. Saa jo tarjouksista samaan rahaan kivijalastakin mukavemmalla takuulla, kun jos jotain tulee niin ei tarvii lähetellä fillaria.



Voisitko kerto sen merkin joka tarjoaa parempa vastinetta rahalle kivijalassa. Ei tuota tonnin reba slx comboa pysty pitämään millään. sama combo on useimmilla merkeillä +1500€. Esim cube joka on varmaan kivijalka merkeistä hintakilpailukykyisin on joutunut hilaaman Tuon ltd:n 1300e ja siinä on recon silver tk.  fox 32 float suoralla kaulaputkella ja pikalinkuilla varustettu ltd sl on 1700€ paikallisessa. reba slx combosta kysyin tarjousta cannondale kivijalasta niin pikalinkku rungolla ja inbrand  kiekoilla 1850€. läpiakseleilla ja dt swissin peruskiekoilla 2300€. Valitettavasti  tällä hetkellä dollarin kurssi heikentää eurooppalaisten asiakkaiden ostovoimaa merkittävästi. mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä käy canyonille kun jenkkien valloitus alkaa. ps. olisi pitänyt laittaa nerve tilaukseen kun niitä oli vielä jäljellä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mankelist

Kirjoitin "saa jo TARJOUKSISTA kivijalasta". Norm. hinnoillahan ei oo Canyonin hintalaatusuhteen voittanutta. Mutta jämäkappaleet kivijalassa on jo tinkimisen jälkeen todella lähellä Canyonia toimituskulujen (ja kasaamisen) jälkeen. Kai tuolle kasaamisellekin joku arvo täytyy laskea, kun kivijalasta se tulee ilman, jos lähtee vertailemaan kivijalkaa vs Canyon.

----------


## Jonttu.

Kivijalan nimeä edelleen odotellen. kyllä se mahdollista on  jos todella hyvä tuuri käy. Tuota rotkon Nerve 9.9 myytiin tarjouksella alle 2500e ja kun vastaavasta 120mm alu täpäristä samoilla specseiltä pyysi tarjousta niin hinnat oli yli neljä tonnia ja tässä oli jo alennustakin. Cubekin ottaa kivijaloissa takkiin 20% vs nettikaupat niin aika vaikeaa on itselle perustella mistä maksaisin sen 20% kun ulkomainen takuukin toimii tänä päivänä aika hyvin. Jos huoltaa kalustonsa itse eikä pyörän hieronta pelota niin vähässä ovat ne kivijalan valttikortit. Tähän on tosin sanottava että sportaxista tekisi joskus mieli pyörä ostaa koska tarjoavat aina timanttista palvelua. tämä on se suurin vahvuus

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Santerius

> Siis tuo tämän vuoden Grand Canyon SL 6.9:n hinta nousi juuri satasella? Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä politiikalta. Olisivat ennemmin myyneet varastot loppuun samaan hintaan kuin ennenkin ja siten uusi malli kehiin.



Onhan tuo vähän noloa, että julkaistaan uusi ja huonompi samaan hintaan kuin vanha, ja nostetaan siksi vanhan hintaa. Onhan se melko jännä, että vanhan mallin arvo nousee, kun julkaistaan uusi.

Noh, kaikki hyvä loppuu aikanaan. Canyonin myynti on varmaan nyt sillä tasolla, että volyymejä ei haluta kasvattaa vanhaan malliin, vaan panostetaan katteeseen.

----------


## N-Man

> Cubekin ottaa kivijaloissa takkiin 20% vs nettikaupat niin aika vaikeaa on itselle perustella mistä maksaisin sen 20% kun ulkomainen takuukin toimii tänä päivänä aika hyvin.



Kyllä tämä on kuitenkin tapauskohtaista tai ainakin joskus voi kivijalasta saada varsin hyvään hintaan. Itselle Cuben hiilikuituinen jäykkäperä kotimaisesta kaupasta 200e halvemmalla kuin saksalainen suuri nettikauppa myi samaan aikaan. Ja kotimaassa lukkopolkimet ja pari huoltoa samaan rahaan.
Toki kuukauden päästä oli nettikaupan hinta laskenut loppukesän tarjoushintoihin niin että oltiin varmaan aika samassa kuin mitä sain kaikkinensa kotimaasta mutta silti jäi hyvä mieli.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Kyllä tämä on kuitenkin tapauskohtaista tai ainakin joskus voi kivijalasta saada varsin hyvään hintaan. Itselle Cuben hiilikuituinen jäykkäperä kotimaisesta kaupasta 200e halvemmalla kuin saksalainen suuri nettikauppa myi samaan aikaan. Ja kotimaassa lukkopolkimet ja pari huoltoa samaan rahaan.
> Toki kuukauden päästä oli nettikaupan hinta laskenut loppukesän tarjoushintoihin niin että oltiin varmaan aika samassa kuin mitä sain kaikkinensa kotimaasta mutta silti jäi hyvä mieli.



Kiva kuulla että kivijalka on pärjännyt kilpailussa. Itselläkin kesällä maantiekalustoa hankkiessa Canyon jäi kakkoseksi, koska GT 25% alessa tarjosi jo reippaasti parempaa hintalaatusuhdetta ja muutamia itseä mielyttäviä yksityiskohtia kuten kaapelien järkevää reititystä, 1x11 voimansiirtoa jne.

Tässä on juurikin maastopyörän hankinta menossa ja postikulujen jälkeen kivijalan ja nettikaupan hintaero on 500€. Toivottavasti hintaa pystyisi puhumaan vähän kohtuullisemmaksi, niin ostaisin mielelläni kivijalasta.

----------


## Santerius

Valitettavasti on kuitenkin se, että useimmiten on tyydyttävä kompromissiin, odotettava tai törmättävä sattumaan, jos kivijalasta haluaa edulliseen hintaan jotakin. Kokemuksieni mukaan edellisen vuoden jämiä saattaa saada hyväänkin hintaan, mutta pettymys on suuri, jos tai kun sitä omaa kokoa ei löydykään. Tällaisen pettymyksen viimeksi koettuani tilasin itse Canyonin.

----------


## Rusakko

Mikähän ihme Canyonin hiilikuiturunkoisessa jäykkäperässä nirskuu ja narskuu (koko takavanne raikaa). Monta ajoreissua ja autotalli-iltaa vietetty, eikä meinaa ratkaisua löytyä. Etenkin hitaassa vauhdissa kammettaessa tuntuu, että koko peräpää nirisee ja narisee. Narina kuuluu polkimesta jalalla painettaessa ja takajarrulla ees taas pyörää kitkuttaen.

Olen nyt tähän asti tehnyt seuraavat:
-kirinnyt akselipultin
-varmistanut kasetin kireyden
-kiristänyt jarrulevyn ja jarrusatulan pultit kierrelukittein
-kiristänyt pinnoja 1/4 kierrosta, tuntuvat olevan ok (perstuntumalla)
-kirinyt omasta mielestä jokaisen pultin ja mutterin mitä silmällä löydän (myös esim. vaihtajan korvakkeen ruuvi)
-voidellut pinnojen nippelit kehältä sekä pinnojen (litteät) risteyskohdat missä pinnat koskevat toisiinsa ja myös navan päihin tipautin öljyä.
-Pyörä pesty huolellisesti ja ketjut öljytty

Tämän lisäksi (vaikka en kyllä ymmärrä miten ääni kuuluisi muualta kuin jostain takaa) olen kirinyt satulaputken, satulan,  kammet, polkimet, stemmin... ja mitähän vielä.

Viimeksi hain natinaa pitkään ja lopulta paikallistui taka-akselin löysyyteen.

----------


## Vito78

Omasta täpäristäni (Spectral) natina tulee lähes poikkeuksetta satulaputkesta ja satulasta. Säännöllisesti tolppa pois ja puts ja vaseliinia. Sama satulalle. Koko kiinnityssysteemi osiks ja putsaus ja vaseliinit.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^^Dudessa saa ainakin taka-akseli (läpipultti) olla oikeasti kireällä muuten natisee poljettaessa(rasvaa kierteisiin). Samaisessa myös naksui istuessa-> satula clampin kiristys auttoi.

----------


## hofu

Onko kellään pahaa sanottavaa strivejen alumiinisista rungoista? Kovasti polttelisi ostaa al 6.0 race malli, mietityttää että mahtaakohan 190cm honkkeli mahtua l-kokoon. Mielellään kokemuksia kuulisin pyörästä jos löytyisi kuskeja.

----------


## deee

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 akkojen versio 200€ halvempi ja painaa 1,1kg vähemmän?

----------


## Jonttu.

> Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 akkojen versio 200€ halvempi ja painaa 1,1kg vähemmän?



Joo aika mielenkiintoista. Myös toi 9.9 EX on aika hauska. Eikö 11-42 kasetti olisi riittänyt aivan hyvin. Kuka on valmis maksamaan alu jäykkäperästä +2500€. GX:llä olisi hinnan saanut kahteen kiloon, painoa vähän alas toiminnallisuuden pidettyä samana.

----------


## Blackborow

Vaikka se sieltä omasta poterosta voi siltä tuntua niin Canyon ei suunnittele pyöriään suomimaastoihin niin se 11-42 kasetti ei välttämättä kaikille silloin riitä.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Vaikka se sieltä omasta poterosta voi siltä tuntua niin Canyon ei suunnittele pyöriään suomimaastoihin niin se 11-42 kasetti ei välttämättä kaikille silloin riitä.



Silloin pyörällä ajetaan tietenkin väärin ja väärän kokoisella eturieskalla  :Vink:

----------


## hece

Eikö GX:n pakka ole kuitenkin 10-42?

Naisten AL SLX 9.9:n 1500e:n hinnalla (jonka suurin koko L) saa myös alessa CF 5.9 -mallia. Jossa kuitenkin SLX 2x10 ja Crossride FTS-X, XT 2x11 ja DT Swiss X1900 sijaan. Nämä kuitenkin halvimmat läpiakselirungot Canyonilta kun vanha AL SLX 7.9 poistunut valikoimista.

----------


## Canstrong

> Neuron (Nerve) 7.9 vaikuttaa hintalaatusuhteeltaan hyvältä. Viimevuoden malli. 1899€ ja 2017 malli 2199€, mutta parannuksena Reverb 150 B1 tolppa ja 3x10 -> 2x11 voimansiirto. Arvoa noilla parannuksilla kun on lähemmäksi 500€



Varasivat tuon itselleni alennuksella, koska 2016 mallia ei enää saanutkaan, vaikka tilausvahvistus oli jo tullut kuukausi sitten. Ehdin kuitenkin jo hommata toisen. Eli jos jotakuta kiinnostaa juurikin tuo Neuron 7.9 2017 malli 2000 euron hintaan, saa laittaa viestiä. Väri musta ja koko L.

----------


## Jonttu.

Voisiko joku kertoa hieman käyttökokemuksia tuosta spectralista täällä tai ilmoittaa omistavansa kyseisen pyörän niin voisin haastatella ?

Olisi tuo vehje niin hyvässä tarjouksessa, että tekisi vähän mieli hankkia

----------


## Vito78

^ Mulla on 2015 mallin 29er 8.9.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Late_h

Kiinnostaa itseäkin kovasti tämä Spectral-mallisto. Olen nyt ajellut 29" jäykkäperällä ja tarkoitus on siirtyä viimeistään tulevana vuonna vähän järeämpään täysjoustokalustoon. Canyon näyttäisi panostavan paljon 27.5" rengaskokoon Spectralissa ja tämä vähän mietityttää uskaltaako koeajamatta siirtyä pienempiin. Jäykkäperässä 29" hyödyt ovat ainakin itselle selvät, mutta onko porukalla kokemusta miten Spectralin tyyppisessä 140mm täysjoustossa vaikuttaa rengaskoko? Kannattaako odottaa ensi vuoden 29" malleja vai tilata joku alennuksessa olevista 27.5" malleista? Käyttö on kaikkea mahdollista ladunpohjareiteistä teknisiin ylä- ja alamäkiin ja juurakkoihin mitä löytyy Tampereen seudulta. Bike parkeissa en ole käynyt ja tuskin tulen käymäänkään.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Kiinnostaa itseäkin kovasti tämä Spectral-mallisto. Olen nyt ajellut 29" jäykkäperällä ja tarkoitus on siirtyä viimeistään tulevana vuonna vähän järeämpään täysjoustokalustoon. Canyon näyttäisi panostavan paljon 27.5" rengaskokoon Spectralissa ja tämä vähän mietityttää uskaltaako koeajamatta siirtyä pienempiin. Jäykkäperässä 29" hyödyt ovat ainakin itselle selvät, mutta onko porukalla kokemusta miten Spectralin tyyppisessä 140mm täysjoustossa vaikuttaa rengaskoko? Kannattaako odottaa ensi vuoden 29" malleja vai tilata joku alennuksessa olevista 27.5" malleista? Käyttö on kaikkea mahdollista ladunpohjareiteistä teknisiin ylä- ja alamäkiin ja juurakkoihin mitä löytyy Tampereen seudulta. Bike parkeissa en ole käynyt ja tuskin tulen käymäänkään.



Oletko ajanut 27,5 kiekoilla? Ainakin omien koeajojen ja 29 xc jäykkäperätaustaa vasten ovat tuntuneet todella ketteriltä ja huomattavasti 29:ä leikkisemmiltä. Olin vakaasti päättänyt seuraavan pyörä olevan 29 kunnes menin koittamaan 27,5 ja ero oli melko iso. Kai se riippuu siitä mitä siitä pyörästä hakee. Itsellä kanssa pari kautta takana polkujen kesyttelyä mieli tekisi saada tampereelle alle räyhäkkäämpää pyörää, mutta kuitenkin järkevän polkutehokasta, kun eipä noita bikepark maastoja suomessa juuri ole, ja harrastamaan täytyy päästä suoraan kotiovelta.

----------


## Late_h

> Oletko ajanut 27,5 kiekoilla? Ainakin omien koeajojen ja 29 xc jäykkäperätaustaa vasten ovat tuntuneet todella ketteriltä ja huomattavasti 29:ä leikkisemmiltä. Olin vakaasti päättänyt seuraavan pyörä olevan 29 kunnes menin koittamaan 27,5 ja ero oli melko iso. Kai se riippuu siitä mitä siitä pyörästä hakee. Itsellä kanssa pari kautta takana polkujen kesyttelyä mieli tekisi saada tampereelle alle räyhäkkäämpää pyörää, mutta kuitenkin järkevän polkutehokasta, kun eipä noita bikepark maastoja suomessa juuri ole, ja harrastamaan täytyy päästä suoraan kotiovelta.



Ei ole 27.5 kiekoista kokemusta, muista toki on mutta hyvin eri tyyppisillä pyörillä. Olen ajatellut että pelkkien kiekkokokojen vertailu keskenään on vaikeaa ellei sitä tee saman pyörämallin kesken pyörän ominaisuuksiin kun vaikuttaa niin paljon muutakin geometriasta lähtien. Siitä heräsi ajatus, että näkeekö Canyon 27.5" ns. parempana kokona Spectral-pyöriinsä kun ylivoimaisesti suurin osa mallistosta on tällä rengaskoolla. Toki pitäisi päästä jossain kokeilemaan saman tyyppistä pyörää eri rengastuksilla niin voisi päästä jyvälle siitä mistä ITSE pitää eniten. Canyonin pyöriä on vain vähän vaikea saada kunnon koeajolle esim. Kaupin juurakkopoluille ja kivikkoihin, ja pelkän liikkeen pihalla pyörittelyn näen vähän turhana koeajona maastopyörälle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Oon jonnekki kommentoinu ennenkin että mulle oli loikka 110mm 26" täpäristä 29" Spectraliin liian iso. Varmasti Spectral on oikein hyvä pyörä, mutta se vaan tuntui isolta, hitaasti kiihtyvältä ja mikään patti mihin mää uskallan ajaa ei tuntunut oikein miltään. Norjassa pukkasin sen 900 metrin korkeuteen ja alas tullessa oli kyllä hyvät hetkensä.
Tuo tuli myytyä kovin vähän ajettuna ja nyt tietenkin haaveilee jostain lyhytjoustoisesta 27.5" kun sellaisella ei ole koskaan ajanutkaan.

----------


## matskupu

Canyonin outletissa on Nerve AL 7.0 (https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-7-0.html) 1449e ja AL 8.0 (https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-8-0.html) 1699e.
Kumpihan noista olisi fiksumpi ostos ensimmäiseksi kunnon maastofillariksi?
Onko 250 euron lisäsijoitus mallien välillä sen arvoinen laadussa?

Olen täysi aloittelija mtb touhuissa. 
Trail ajoa on tiedossa Etelä-Suomessa ja   pari kertaa vuodessa Lapissa. 

Veikkaan että jos ostan jäykkäperän, täpärikuume on hetken päästä taas edessä.
Varmaan fiksuinta olisi alkuun ostaa käytetty, mutta pieniä runkokokoja on aika huonosti tarjolla (kuskin pituus 169cm).

----------


## Maalainen

^ Minun valinta olisi AL 8.0, tuolla hintaerolla. Kiekot vaihtuu oletettavasti parempiin, ainakin kehältään hieman leveämpiin. Itse olen lyhyen kokemuksen perusteella tykästynyt 3x11-vaihteiseen systeemiin. Lähes kaikki ajot menee keskimmäisellä eturattaalla, suurin ja pienin eturatas "varalla" erityistilanteisiin. Jos myöhemmin haluaa mennä muodin mukaan, tuosta on helppo päivittää 1x11.

----------


## Pärä

Moro. Mua kiinnostais siirtyä täysjoustopyörään ja Canyon houkuttelee. Olen 190 cm pitkä ja tällä hetkellä 29 Cuben jäykkäperä pyöränä. Mitä suosittelisitte?

----------


## Vito78

^ Budjetti ja millaset on sun maastomieltymykset jos kerrot niin sit helpompi antaa vinkkiä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

> Moro. Mua kiinnostais siirtyä täysjoustopyörään ja Canyon houkuttelee. Olen 190 cm pitkä ja tällä hetkellä 29 Cuben jäykkäperä pyöränä. Mitä suosittelisitte?



Jos tuntuu ettei jäykkäperä ole täysin kelvoton nykyisissä ajomaastoissa, Nerve (crosscountry/all-mountain) sopii samaan ympäristöön hyvin. Jos harrastuksen laajentaminen kohti jyrkempiä ja isompia alamäkiä kiinnostaa, Spectral (freeride) tarjoaa jonkun verran lisää suorituskykyä siihen suuntaan. Strive (enduro) on vielä selvemmin sellaiseen käyttöön tarkoitettu olematta täysverinen alamäkipyörä (downhill). Lux (crosscountry) on täysjoustoista lähinnä jäykkäperää, mutta sitä ei kai voi hyvällä omalla tunnolla tällä hetkellä suositella kun foorumilla on useampi rungon takuuvaihto meneillään. 

Kun runkomalli on valittu, kokoonpanomalleista kannattaa ottaa se joka tyhjentää tilin siihen malliin että seuraavat kaksi viikkoa syödään näkkäriä. Kokoonpanot on tyypillisesti aikalailla hintansa väärtejä Canyonilla. XL-kokoisena kuskina vahtisin Canyonin Outlettiä tarkkaan, sieltä saattaa löytää todella hyviä diilejä.

----------


## Pärä

Budjetti n. 2000e ja ihan normaali maastoajeluun eli kangaspoluista juurakkoihin. mitä eroa noilla Nerveillä?

----------


## Tehari

Mikäs ois hyvä kanjoni tollaseen tiellä asfaltti/hiekka ja joskus metsäilyynkin sopiva. Kandeeko harkita täysjousitettua vaiko jäykkkäperä

----------


## Jumo

Asvaltille Ultimate tai Endurace. Soralle Inflite ja maastoon sitten maaston mukaan tuossa yllä ( CamoN antaa vähän vinkkiä maastopyörän valinnasta maaston mukaan).

Osta Grand Canyon 4.9 yleispyöräksi, mikään yksittäinen pyörä ei sovi kysymykseesi. Sitten kun tiedät missä ajat ja mikä kiinnostaa niin se seuraavan pyörän speksaus on helpompaa.

----------


## Ritzard

Hei!

Olen ensimmäistä maastopyörää ostamassa. 27,5 koko olisi mielenkiintoisin. Canyonin 4.9 malli vaikuttaisi oikein upealta ja lupaavalta, hinnan ja kaiken muunkin puolesta. Olen jo budjettiani nostanut turhan korkealle, mutta menkööt kun on pidempiaikainen sijoitus. Tarkoitus olisi hommata pidempiaikainen yleispyörä ja kokeilla metsäpolkuja tulevaisuudessa.

Ongelmaksi muodostuu nyt noiden Grand Canyonien Stand Over Heightit. Olen 174 cm pitkä, painan 72 kg ja jalan sisämitta / inseam on 77 cm. Canyonin PPS tarjoaa pituuden puolesta kokoa M ja inseamin puolesta S. Kun tuota Canyonin geometria taulukkoa katsoo niin S-koon Stand Over Height näyttää 785 mm eli 78,5 cm. Eli onko Canyon persjalkaisuuteni johdosta poissuljettu vaihtoehto? Eikö tuo Stand Over Height ole tärkein mitta pyörässä? XS-koossa se on 74,9 cm ja eikös tuossa kuulu olla hieman varaakin? Saman ongelman huomasin myös Radonin ZR 27,5 18" koolla, joka on ilmeisesti pienin saatavilla oleva. Onko mitään vinkkejä antaa aloittelijalle? Muita vastaavia hyvän hintalaatusuhteen pyöriä voi myös ehdottaa. Kiitos!

(Muut mitat suunnilleen: Ylävartalon pituus: 65 cm. Hartioiden leveys: 45 cm. Käden pituus: 52 cm.)

Tämän taulukon mukaan 166 cm ihmisellä on normaalisti sama jalan sisämitta kuin minulla. http://www.bikeshop.fi/kokotaulukko

----------


## Viuh

On sulla todella lyhyet jalat jos jalan sisämitta on oikein mitattu. Uskoisin, että uusintamittauksella voisi löytyä useita senttejä lisää.

Selkä seinää vasten, ja joku kirja jalkojen väliin, ja sitten runttaat sen oikein kunnolla sinne jalkojen väliin, että saat oikean mitan. Moni mittaa tuon väärin, ja saa todellista pienemmän tuloksen.

Parasta on mennä oikeasti kivijalkaan testaamaan pyöriä.

----------


## Ritzard

Heh niin taitaa olla. Kiitos vihjeestä. Olen kyllä noudattanut ohjeita säntillisesti, tosin joitain mittoja ei saa yksin aivan tarkasti. Otin nyt ohuemman kirjan ja kokeilin kolmannen kerran, mutta toimitus alkaa tuntumaan jo melkoisen häiritsevältä jos enemmän runttaa. En kaipaa ylimääräisiä kirjanmerkkejä. 78 cm tuli siis nyt mitaksi. Kivijalka olisi kiva, mutta hinnat ovat aika korkeat, eikä saa näitä tiettyjä merkkejä ollenkaan. Mutta kivijalkako on ainoa vaihtoehto tässä tilanteessa?

----------


## hEba

Itselläni 178cm pituisena kyllä M koko juuri ja juuri sopii, tuntuu että S olisi saattanut olla myös hyvä. Grand Canyon AL 5.9 2016 malli siis

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tehari

Canyonin asiakaspalvelu suositteli itselle kokoa M. Pituutta 181-182. Jos fillari tuntuu liian lyhyeltä, he toimittaa tankoon 10mm pidemmän palan jolla asento pitäs korjaantua. Mut silti tekis mieli kyllä L kokoa koska jalat lyhyet ja selkä pitkä. 
Pyörän saa kyllä vaihdettuu jos se on väärä. Se ei maksa mitään.

----------


## alteregoni

Ohjaisin tässä kohtaa miettimään oikeaa kokoa enempi vaikka istuin putken mitalla, enkä pääsääntöisesti stand over mitalla. Kyllä mä ottaisin M koon: Tuossa esimerkki laskelma sun mitoilla . Canyon tuppaa mielestäni aika pientä runkoko suositusta käyttämään. Reach tuossa on M koossa on kuitenkin vain 399. S-koossa lyhynee vielä melkein sentillä. Voisi tulla ahtaat olot ohjaamoon.

----------


## Larppa85

> Heh niin taitaa olla. Kiitos vihjeestä. Olen kyllä noudattanut ohjeita säntillisesti, tosin joitain mittoja ei saa yksin aivan tarkasti. Otin nyt ohuemman kirjan ja kokeilin kolmannen kerran, mutta toimitus alkaa tuntumaan jo melkoisen häiritsevältä jos enemmän runttaa. En kaipaa ylimääräisiä kirjanmerkkejä. 78 cm tuli siis nyt mitaksi. Kivijalka olisi kiva, mutta hinnat ovat aika korkeat, eikä saa näitä tiettyjä merkkejä ollenkaan. Mutta kivijalkako on ainoa vaihtoehto tässä tilanteessa?



Itse pohdin rungon kokoa alkukesästä kun olin pyörää hankkimassa. Päädyin lopulta Grand Canyon 6.9 S-kokoon mitoilla 178/79, näillä mitoilla kassien ja vaakaputken väliin jää 7-8cm, tämä siis kengät jalassa. Jos metsässä enemmänkin rymyää niin kaipa se olisi hyvä hieman "turvavaraa" olla.

Löytyisikö joltain toiselta valmistajalta samankokoisella rungolla olevaa pyörää, jota voisi käydä testaamassa kivijalassa?

----------


## Tehari

Eikös jokaiselta valmistajalta löydy eri kokoisia runkoja.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eikös jokaiselta valmistajalta löydy eri kokoisia runkoja.



Eri kokoja kyllä, mutta aina ei samaa kokoa.

Joka merkillä koot muuttuu tietyin hyppäyksin, ja välillä joltain merkiltä löytyy se oma koko helpommin kuin toiselta. Esim Canyonin alu-jäykkäperissä SL ja SLX rungot on hiukan erimitoilla. SLX rungossa vaakaputki on M koossa 601 mm ja L 621 mm. Ja sitten vastaavasti SL rungoissa vaaka on M koossa 590 mm ja L 610 mm.

----------


## Anaxagore

> On sulla todella lyhyet jalat jos jalan sisämitta on oikein mitattu. Uskoisin, että uusintamittauksella voisi löytyä useita senttejä lisää.
> 
> Selkä seinää vasten, ja joku kirja jalkojen väliin, ja sitten runttaat sen oikein kunnolla sinne jalkojen väliin, että saat oikean mitan. Moni mittaa tuon väärin, ja saa todellista pienemmän tuloksen.
> 
> Parasta on mennä oikeasti kivijalkaan testaamaan pyöriä.



Mieluummin vatupassi kirjan sijasta jalkojen väliin ja sitten kun passi on vaaterissa, apuri mittaa etäisyyden maasta.

----------


## EsaJ

No ny. Ja mää kun luulin, että mulla oli do it all ja trailin nopein pyörä alla, kun oli tuo 2015 Nerve 9.9. Menin ostamaan 2017 Neuron 9.9 ja hoh, kyllä on peli. Kaikki ne pienet asiat, mitä halusin, että on toisin (huom hyvin pienet, mutta merkitykselliset minulle), on juuri, niinkuin halusin uudessa. Keulan kiertojäykkyys ja pari lisäsenttiä eteen, Foxin 34 Boost keula 2 lisäjoustosentillä on niin kiertojäykkä, että kovemmassakin juurakossa mennään mihin on tähdätty. Toki osansa tarkkaan ajoon antavat 25mm leveät DT Swiss XM1501 kiekot ja ei minkään sortin muljuilua matalillakaan paineilla. Keulakulman pieni loivennus, sekä vaakaputken pidennys ja stemmin lyhennys toivat lisää luottoa menoon. Nyt taas mennään eikä meinata tiukimmatkin laskut. Reach taisi pysyä liki samana. Niin ja mikä ainakin itselleni tärkeä asia, mäkien kiipeäminen, tekniset mäet meni todella hienosti, melkeinpä paremmin, kuin vanha. Toki eri rengastus vaikutti siihen, mutta kertoo, että tehot ei karkaa ilmaan, vaan perä toimii.

Mukanahan tuli elämäni eka dropper post, uusittu Rokkarin Reverb B1, missä on sisuskaluja uusittu ja tähän asti Reverbiä riivaamat ongelmat pitäisi olla poissa. Pyörä on Large ja minä olen 182cm.

Tämä on eittämättä The Do It All pyörä minulle. Lähtisin tällä alpeille, kotimaan enskakisoihin, sekä XC maratoneille. Eri rengastus ja iskarinsäädöt muuttavat pyörän luonnetta sopivasti. Mukana tulleet 2.4" on omaan käyttööni pikkasen liikaa PK seudun lähipoluilla, mutta sopii kovaan menoon kyllä erinomaisesti ja tulen käyttämään niitä, kun on tarkoitus mennä pitämään gravitaatiohauskaa. 2.2" rengastus tullee olemaan tässä se eniten käytetty omalla kohdallani. Riittää teknisille traileille yms. polkurymistelyyn erittäin hyvin. Oma mieltymykseni on pitää pyörä herkästi kiihtyvänä ja sen, että hiekkatiesiirtymillä 25kmh matkavauhti menee PK sykkeillä.

Jos jotain huonoa haluaa etsimällä etsiä, niin se on pakko mainita, että ajohalujen määrä yilitti vuorokaudessa olevat vapaat tunnit  :Vink:  ... Ei mulla muuta.

----------


## hece

Mielenkiintoista, 9.9:ssä on siis 110m akselilla keula, mitä tietoa en löydä spekseistä mistään. Kuten en kiekon sisäleveyttäkään, samalla mallinimellä kun löytyy 22.5, 25 ja 30mm mallit. Kuinkas takana, onko napa 12x142 vai 12x148? Entä onko sulla tai jollain muulla tietoa muiden Neuron-mallien keulan akselien leveyksistä? 8.9:n M1700 Spline Two kiekothan on 22.5mm ja 7.9:n Crossridet 21mm.

----------


## Gaastra

EsaJ, notkuuko tuo uusi Neuron 9.9 putkelta runtatessa kuinka paljon?

----------


## EsaJ

Ei minusta sen enempää, kuin 2015 malli, eli säädöistä riippuen vähän tai tuskin olleenkaan. Toki säädöt vielä hakusessa, eilen sain. Takaiskarissa lukitus säätö lukitsee kunnolla takapään, jos niin haluaa.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

> Ymmärrän hyvin, miksi 29" Spectral putosi mallistosta..



Onko tämä siis varmaa tietoa? Noita alu- spectraleita ei kai ole vielä julkaistu, vai onko? Ja onko niitä yleensäkään tulossa?

----------


## EsaJ

No en todenteolla faktisesti tiedä. Oletin, kun ei ollut mallistossa vielä.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Vähän odottelisin, että spectralista tulisi alurunkoinen ja boost navalla varustettu 29/27,5+.  Vähän samaan tyyliin kuin SC higtower tai rosen uusi Root Miller. Tosin voi olla, että saan odotella maailmanloppuun asti.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Vähän odottelisin, että spectralista tulisi alurunkoinen ja boost navalla varustettu 29/27,5+.  Vähän samaan tyyliin kuin SC higtower tai rosen uusi Root Miller. Tosin voi olla, että saan odotella maailmanloppuun asti.



Sinäänsä aika looginen veto, koska rotko jää selkeesti jälkeen kun ei vielä tuo 27,5+ mallia markkinoille.

----------


## EsaJ

Eipä tää kyllä notku poljettaessa. takaiskari auki asennossa ja compressio säätö 1-3 oli 2 asennossa.

https://youtu.be/cNuMMiBkBSg

(miten saa upotettua videon???)

----------


## Slatan

Tässä pähkäilly parin Canyonin mallin välillä

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron/neuron-al-8-0.html
tai
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-7-0-ex.html

Tarkoitus ajella Treen alueen kivikkoisia/juurakkoisia (teknisiä) polkuja pääasiassa + Tahkon tyyppisiä pidempiä kisoja (vähemmän). Nykyinen on Cuben 26" ja joustomatkaa on edessä 115mm ja takana 100mm. Tuollakin joustomäärällä tuntuu pärjäävän, mutta kokemusta ei ole muusta. Painoa nykyisellä on noin 11.5kg, ja nuo molemmat Canyonit painaa 12.8kg. Onkohan tuo merkittäväkin ero, koska järkiperustetta uuden ostolle ei edes ole? Mutta lähinnä noista Canyoneista kiinnostaa kuulla raadin mielipiteitä perusteluineen.

Spectralin ovh hintahan on 700e kalliimpi, mutta nyt on alen jälkeen "vain" 400e kallimpi.

----------


## CamoN

Meinasin jo sanoa että Neuron on Spectralin korvaava malli, eli käytännössä erona on Rock Shoxin iskarit / SRAM:n voimansiirto tai Foxin iskarit / Shimanon voimansiirto. Mutta itse asiassa Neuron ei korvaa Spectralia (vaan Striven?), nuo on keskenään melko erilaiset pyörät ajaa ja merkittävästi erilaiset siihen 26" 115/100 joustavaan verrattuna. Toisessa joustot 120/130 luokkaa ja toisessa 140/150. 1,3kg ei ole merkityksellinen ero, ellei pääosa siitä ole pyörivissä massoissa. Sen sijaan erityisesti 140/150 joustava tuntuu raskaammalta ajaa lisääntyneen joustomatkan takia, koska se on huomattavasti pehmeämpi ja notkeampi sille ominaiseen ajoon säädettynä.

Jos nykyään 26" pyörässä 115/100 joustot riittää, katsoisin mielummin Nerveä (tai Luxia, jos ne rungot kestäisi) sen korvaajaksi. Varsinkin, jos 29" kiinnostaa yhtään.

----------


## EsaJ

Kyllä 29" hakkaa teknisellä kivikko juurakkopätkällä 26" ainakin omakohtaisesti. Mun 26" 140mm juustava 66 asteen keulakulmalla olleen pyörän päivitin 2015 nerveen ja vauhti kasvoi. Nyt se kasvoi entisestään kun hommasin Neuronin. Ainakaan täällä espoon keskuspuistossa ei oo muuta kuin ranteen paksuist juurakkoa tarjolla. Mää joteski tykkään siitä .

----------


## paaton

> Meinasin jo sanoa että Neuron on Spectralin korvaava malli, eli käytännössä erona on Rock Shoxin iskarit / SRAM:n voimansiirto tai Foxin iskarit / Shimanon voimansiirto. Mutta itse asiassa Neuron ei korvaa Spectralia (vaan Striven?), nuo on keskenään melko erilaiset pyörät ajaa ja merkittävästi erilaiset siihen 26" 115/100 joustavaan verrattuna. Toisessa joustot 120/130 luokkaa ja toisessa 140/150. 1,3kg ei ole merkityksellinen ero, ellei pääosa siitä ole pyörivissä massoissa. Sen sijaan erityisesti 140/150 joustava tuntuu raskaammalta ajaa lisääntyneen joustomatkan takia, koska se on huomattavasti pehmeämpi ja notkeampi sille ominaiseen ajoon säädettynä.
> 
> Jos nykyään 26" pyörässä 115/100 joustot riittää, katsoisin mielummin Nerveä (tai Luxia, jos ne rungot kestäisi) sen korvaajaksi. Varsinkin, jos 29" kiinnostaa yhtään.



Mutta onko nerveä enää valikoimassa? Eikös neuron korvaa sen?
Taitaa itse asiassa olla aika lailla sama pyörä mitä nerve.

----------


## Slatan

29" renkaat ei taida oikein olla vaihtoehto, kun pituus on alle 170cm, ja haluan ketteryyttä pyörältä. Muutenkin 26" renkaiden jälkeen 27.5" tuntuu varmaan suurelta.

Tuommoinen löytyi vielä outletista:

https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=19426

Tarkoitus oli kyllä vähentää eturattaita, mutta käsittääkseni se onnistuisi tuossakin kohtuu helposti.

----------


## juu-zo

En pelkäisi 29" vaikka mittaa ei hirveästi ole. Itse en ainakaan ole kokenut 29 kömpelöksi ollenkaan vaan nykygeometrioilla hyvinkin ketteriä myös pieninä runkoina. T: 169cm ja 2 vuotta 29 ajaneena

----------


## Mankelist

Canyonilla oli 1.10-8.10 inventaario nettisivujen mukaan. Onko tää ollu aiempina vuosina yhteydessä jotekin outlet-pyörien lisääntymiseen? Aattelin et inventaarion jälkeen pistettäis loput pyörät alella pois, mut vielä ei hirveesti oo outlet-fillarit lisääntyny.

----------


## McMurphy

Outletissa olisi Nerve AL 8.0 tarjolla mielestäni hyvään hintaan 1599e. Onko täällä kyseisen pyörän omistajia tai kokemusta omaavia? Kun vertaa Neuron 9.0:aan (2599e) tai Nerve 9.0:aan (2249e) ei hirveästi kalpene? Lisäksi on parempi kuin Neuron 8.0 (1999e). Askarruttaa vähän että mitenköhän tuo sopii tekniseen maastoon (120mm jousto)? Olisiko pidemmästä joustomatkasta siellä hyötyä?

29" renkaita on paljon täällä suositeltu tekniseen maastoon, mutta 27.5" mennään  :Hymy:

----------


## Tinke

Miten on noiden 29 Nerven / Neuronin kokojen kanssa, kun itse olen 180cm 85cm inseamillä ja lyhkäsillä käsillä varustettu, M vai L? Tuntuu saman mittasilla kavereilla olevan molempia....

Ja jos vertailukelpoisia all mountain täpäreitä katsellaan muilta valmistajilta, mitä vaihtoehtoja itse olette harkinneet? Saako noissa Nerven / Neuronin eri versioissa rahoilleen vastinetta vai mikä on paras kompromissi osasarjojen kanssa, jos Shimanossa pysytään?

Alkoi meinaan nuo maastopyörät taas polttelemaan, kun koko kesä vedetty vaan maantietä...

----------


## CamoN

> Miten on noiden 29 Nerven / Neuronin kokojen kanssa, kun itse olen 180cm 85cm inseamillä ja lyhkäsillä käsillä varustettu, M vai L?
> 
> ...
> 
> Alkoi meinaan nuo maastopyörät taas polttelemaan, kun koko kesä vedetty vaan maantietä...



Jos olet tottunut maantiellä matalaan asentoon, M-runko tuntunee lyhyeltä ennen kuin vaihdat siihen tehdaskokoonpanoa pidemmän stemmin. L saattaa taas tuntua turhan korkealta.

----------


## deee

> Miten on noiden 29 Nerven / Neuronin kokojen kanssa, kun itse olen 180cm 85cm inseamillä ja lyhkäsillä käsillä varustettu, M vai L? Tuntuu saman mittasilla kavereilla olevan molempia....
> 
> Ja jos vertailukelpoisia all mountain täpäreitä katsellaan muilta valmistajilta, mitä vaihtoehtoja itse olette harkinneet? Saako noissa Nerven / Neuronin eri versioissa rahoilleen vastinetta vai mikä on paras kompromissi osasarjojen kanssa, jos Shimanossa pysytään?
> 
> Alkoi meinaan nuo maastopyörät taas polttelemaan, kun koko kesä vedetty vaan maantietä...



Itse olen 179/84 ja M koko on just sopiva. Yhtään ei saa olla pidempi omaan makuun. 7.9 ottaisin. Hissotolppa pitää hommata ensi kesäksi omaan 7.9 jossa tuota ei valmiiksi ollut. On sen verran vaikea välillä ajaa alamäkiosuuksia metsässä kun pitää istua satulan takana satula mahassa kiinni.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Näiden hyvin niukkojen ja jokseenkin epämääräisten vastausten perusteella saa sellaisen käsityksen, etteivät olisi halukkaita vaihtamaan runkoa eivätkä lunastamaan pyörää itselleen. Vaan ainoa hyvitys mitä saisin olisi, että voin pitää pyörän osat itselläni ja saan -15% hyvityksen 2017 vuoden pyöristä. 
> 
> Kuulostaa minun korvaan aika erikoiselta...
> 
> Tähän asti asiointi Canyonin kanssa on toiminut kuin unelma...



Tai sitten he lunastavat pyörän itselleen (vaikka saat pitää osat) ja voit valkata uuden -15% alennuksella. Tuollainen diili kuulostaisi paljon tolkullisemmalta tilanteessa, jossa pyörämallissa on suunnitteluvika.

----------


## Gaastra

^ Toivottavasti näin. Katsotaan miten homma etenee...

----------


## paaton

> ^ Toivottavasti näin. Katsotaan miten homma etenee...



Juu, selkeähän tuo minusta on. Saat alkuperäisen ostohinnan takaisin, eli kauppa puretaan koska runko on viallinen ja -15% uusista pyöristä alennusta.
Kannattaa tietenkin varmistaa ennen rungon lähetystä.

----------


## paaton

Ohho.

Suomalainen vai eu:n kuluttajasuoja?
Tapaushan on minusta aivan selvä.

----------


## JackOja

Ei tuota voi hyväksyä. Eihän noita uskaltaa ostaa tuollaisella takuulla?

----------


## Blackborow

Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä. Myydään paskaa ja maksatetaan asiakkaalla. No jostainhan ne on ne rahat revittävä. En ostaisi tuosta puljusta enää mitään.

----------


## Jenkka

No jo on kauppiaalla ehdotukset. Lisäksi tikulla kaivamalla saatu viikkojen jälkeen vasta tuokin info. Olipas hyvä, että oma canyon lähti 30 päivän palautuksena takaisin. Taitaa mennä vähän liian hyvin nyt isolla Guntherillä?

----------


## Jaska22

Mikäs se "kuuden vuoden runkotakuu" tuo tollanen on..? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viuh

> Mikäs se "kuuden vuoden runkotakuu" tuo tollanen on..?



Jos se on vaan mainos...

Onneksi jätin Canyonin laskun maksamatta, ja ostin toisen merkkisen pyörän paikallisesta kivijalasta. Canyonin asiakaspalvelu oli jotenkin epämääräisen oloista, ja siksi jäi jo tilattu pyörä maksamatta.

----------


## zeppo

Hitto, todellakin syytä ostaa pyörä sellaiselta toimijalta joka takuuhommansa hoitaa niinkuin pitääkin. Kivijalasta.

Laittaisin itse kyllä isomman pyörän pyörimään - viestiä Canyonin facebook sivuille ja muuallekin. Jos rungon takuu on 6 vuotta niin se on 6 vuotta. Ei tuota tarvitse niellä tuollaisenaan.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Hitto, todellakin syytä ostaa pyörä sellaiselta toimijalta joka takuuhommansa hoitaa niinkuin pitääkin. Kivijalasta.
> 
> Laittaisin itse kyllä isomman pyörän pyörimään - viestiä Canyonin facebook sivuille ja muuallekin. Jos rungon takuu on 6 vuotta niin se on 6 vuotta. Ei tuota tarvitse niellä tuollaisenaan.



Voi se kivijalankin takuu toimia ihan yhtä huonosti ja samalla tavalla yritetään usein maksattaa asiakkaalla vaikka tuotteessa olisi vika. Mutta joo aika perseestähän tuo on jollei mene takuuseen. Kyseessä siis 2013 pyörä?
Jos vaihtoehtona ei ole uuden rungon korvaaminen, niin kyllä tuosta pitäisi sitten hyvittää huomattavasti enemmän tai antaa kovempi ale % uuteen pyörään.

Rotkon kannattaisi ymmärtää, että tälläinen asiakaspalvelun laiminlyöni tulee aivan ***** kalliiksi heille pienellä viiveellä. Kun avautumisraportit kuvien kera tälläisestä ripuloinnista karkottavat helposti kymmeniä pyörän ostajia ja vahinko liikevaihdossa on todella ikävää katsottavaa.

----------


## paaton

Omasta mielestäni tapaus on selkeä kaupanpurun paikka. Runko on yritetty vaihtaa uuteen, mutta uusikin tuote on viallinen.

Tokihan canyon tällaista yrittää. Kaikkien luxien vaihto tulee kalliiksi.


Oikeastaan aika hurjaa rakentaa liian keveitä maastopyöriä ja myöntää niille vielä pitkä takuu. Race mallit kesän perävalotakuulla.

----------


## N-Man

> Oikeastaan aika hurjaa rakentaa liian keveitä maastopyöriä ja myöntää niille vielä pitkä takuu. Race mallit kesän perävalotakuulla.



Oikean/oikeiden paikkojen vahvistaminen ei montaa grammaa toisi lisää painoa. Taitaisi vain vaatia myös rungon uudelleenmuotoilua joka taas vaatii muutoksia muotteihin yms. Ja tämä maksaa. Hyväksytään näköjään mielummin tietty prosentti viallisia kuin laitetaan runko uusiksi.

----------


## Jaska22

Itse kun suunnittelin pyörän hankkimista keväällä 2015 ja tätä ketjua silmäilin sieltä täältä tuntui Luxien runkoja napsahtelevan poikki yllättävän monella.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Oikean/oikeiden paikkojen vahvistaminen ei montaa grammaa toisi lisää painoa. Taitaisi vain vaatia myös rungon uudelleenmuotoilua joka taas vaatii muutoksia muotteihin yms. Ja tämä maksaa. Hyväksytään näköjään mielummin tietty prosentti viallisia kuin laitetaan runko uusiksi.



Mietinkin, että onko lux tuotu liian vähällä testaamisella markkinoille, vai miksihän ongelmaa ei ole huomattu protossa?

----------


## i_sairanen

> _
> _Eli heidän mukaansa ainoa hyvitys mitä saan on tosiaan joku onneton -15% alennus uudesta pyörästä._
> _



Aika ankeelta kuullostaa. Minun Luxihan palautui Saksaan pari viikkoa sitten. Nyt kyselin tilannetta aspasta, kun ei ollu mitään kuulunut vaikka piti, niin homma meni suunnitellusti. Eli hyvittävät alkuperäisen hinnan seuraavan tilauksen yhteydessä. Saivat tosin vitkuteltua syysalennusten ohi, mutta uudella tilauksella ei ole mikään kiire. Aspa toimii hyvin ja vastailee, kun on itse aktiivinen ja kyselee perään.

EDIT: linkki vielä Lux-ketjuun, jossa näitä on puitu: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ee-Mit%E4-nyt/

----------


## LJL

> Itse kun suunnittelin pyörän hankkimista keväällä 2015 ja tätä ketjua silmäilin sieltä täältä tuntui Luxien runkoja napsahtelevan poikki yllättävän monella.



Onko noita oikeasti mennyt useammalla poikki asti vai pelkkiä halkeamia rungossa? Ihan mielenkiinnosta, ei sillä että itse olisin vähäisimmässäkään määrin lähestymässä (en varsinkaan tuolla nykyisellä takuupolitiikalla)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jaska22

> Onko noita oikeasti mennyt useammalla poikki asti vai pelkkiä halkeamia rungossa? Ihan mielenkiinnosta, ei sillä että itse olisin vähäisimmässäkään määrin lähestymässä (en varsinkaan tuolla nykyisellä takuupolitiikalla)



Heh, väärää termiä käytin  ei nyt ihan kokonaan poikki vaan haljennut. Esimerkillisen hyvin on itsellä ainakin onnistunu asiakaspalvelun kanssa toiminta. Nerve AL runko halkesi keskiön alta (puhdas valmistusvirhe kun seatstay vaihtu kevään alussa) ja vaihto onnistu ilman ongelmia.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Omasta mielestäni tapaus on selkeä kaupanpurun paikka. Runko on yritetty vaihtaa uuteen, mutta uusikin tuote on viallinen.



Juu. Kuluttajansuojalaki taitaa näissä tapauksissa vaatia paljon isompaa vastuuta myyjältä.

----------


## ahuji

Tuo kahden vuoden sääntö perustuu saksan kuluttajansuojalakiin (bgbssä).  Ehkä voi huomauttaa että sovelletaan Suomen kuluttajansuojalakia

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tottakai on ikävää kun pyöränrungot murtuu ja vielä kallista pyöristä. 

Mutta nyt sitten hölmö kysymys tuosta Luxista?  Millaisia kestävyys odotuksia tai mielikuvia teillä on 1800-1900 grammaa painavasta täpärirungosta? Onko yllätys jos keveys ja kestävyys eivät kohtaa?   :Vink: 

Minä kun tykkään ostaa pyöriä joilla tullaan ajamaan vähintään 4-5 vuotta, niin minä katselisin Canyonilta aivan erilaisia  (painavampia) malleja.   :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Tottakai on ikävää kun pyöränrungot murtuu ja vielä kallista pyöristä. 
> 
> Mutta nyt sitten hölmö kysymys tuosta Luxista?  Millaisia kestävyys odotuksia tai mielikuvia teillä on 1800-1900 grammaa painavasta täpärirungosta? Onko yllätys jos keveys ja kestävyys eivät kohtaa?



Kyllähän nyt 3 tonnin pyörän rungon tulee kestää pidempään kuin vuoden. Oli se sitten kevyt tai ei. Halvalta ja kevyeltä rungolta voisi odottaa että se leviää käsiin, mutta kun tuo ei ole järin halpa enää.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jos rungolle myönnetään kuuden vuoden takuu, on takuu 6 vuotta. Ei tässä pitäisi olla annettujen tietojan valossa mitään epäselvää joten itse vaatisin uuden vastaavan rungon tai jonkun muun vaihtoehdon jossa asiakkaan raha *ei* liiku.

----------


## Antza44

Nyt ottaisin puhelimen käteen ja soittasin aspaa. On sen verran runkoja rikottu, että helpompaa on vääntää vaihto-ehdoista puhelussa, kuin viestillä. Jää helpommin väärin ymmärrys puolin toisin tapahtumatta. 

Uusi runko pitäisi tuolta tulla vähintään, mutta eihän se enään paljon lohduta, kun tietää jo mitä siitä seuraa. Kinkkisiä on varmaan kaupanpurut merkistä riippumatta. 

Lainattua:
Toivomme sinun olevan tyytyväinen uuteen pyörääsi ja sen toimintaan monen vuoden ajan. Siksi myönnämme rungoillemme ja kiinteille etuhaarukoillemme kuuden vuoden takuun. Jos et ole täysin tyytyväinen hankintaasi, voit 30 päivän kuluessa ostopäivästä lähettää käyttämättömän tuotteen takaisin ilman erillistä syytä. Asiakaspalvelumme antaa lisätietoja ja ohjeita palautuksen tekemiseksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mutta nyt sitten hölmö kysymys tuosta Luxista?  Millaisia kestävyys odotuksia tai mielikuvia teillä on 1800-1900 grammaa painavasta täpärirungosta? Onko yllätys jos keveys ja kestävyys eivät kohtaa?



Ei toi nyt mitenkään hölmö kysymys ole.  

Itse ajattelisin niin että tuotteen, siis Luxin rungon, pitäisi toimia sille luvattujen ehtojen puitteissa.  Onhan Canyonilla ollut jotain rajoituksia kuinka korkeista dropeista saa ajaa ja kuinka painava saa kuski olla. Ja voi jotain muutakin olla, vaikka huoltoon liittyen.  Kun kuluttaja huomioi nämä ehdot ja rajoitukset ja käyttää tuotetta näiden mukaisesti niin silloin kuluttajalla on täysi syy luottaa että tuote toimii ja kestää.  
Jos tuote ei kestä vaikka on käytetty valmistajan antamien rajoitusten ja ehtojen puitteissa niin silloin mennään takuun puolelle.

Mitä tulee pyörän rungon painoon niin vuosikymmenien  ja vuosien kuluessa on rungot kaikenaikaa keventyneet. Ja muutos ei suinkaan ole ollut vähäinen. Uusia materiaaleja  on tullut ja suunnittelu on mennyt valtavasti eteenpäin, samoin valmistustekniikat ovat kehittyneet.  Ja pääsääntöisesti hyviähän tulokset on olleet. Aina vain kevyempää ja kestävämpää on saatu valmistettua.  Eikä ole syytä ajatella että tämä kehitys pysähtyy.
Joten sen rajan tietäminen vaikka painon suhteen, jonka alle mentäessä kestävyys vaarantuu, on siis aika vaikea juttu. Ainakin minusta.

Mutta on tietysti totta että periaatteessa painavammalla tuotteella on suurempi mahdollisuus olla kestävämpi.  Eli jos paino ei ole kovin kriittinen tekijä, on tulos todennäköisesti kestävämpi.  Mutta kuluttajat, tai ainakaan enemmistö, ei ajattele näin.

----------


## paaton

> Tottakai on ikävää kun pyöränrungot murtuu ja vielä kallista pyöristä. 
> 
> Mutta nyt sitten hölmö kysymys tuosta Luxista?  Millaisia kestävyys odotuksia tai mielikuvia teillä on 1800-1900 grammaa painavasta täpärirungosta? Onko yllätys jos keveys ja kestävyys eivät kohtaa?  
> 
> Minä kun tykkään ostaa pyöriä joilla tullaan ajamaan vähintään 4-5 vuotta, niin minä katselisin Canyonilta aivan erilaisia  (painavampia) malleja.



Canyon on halunnut antaa pitkän runkotakuun näillekkin, jotta kauppa käy hyvin, eli sikäli selvästi viallinen runko.
Tämä on minustakin typerää. Erikseen ne race mallit, joille vuoden takuu.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllähän nyt 3 tonnin pyörän rungon tulee kestää pidempään kuin vuoden. Oli se sitten kevyt tai ei. Halvalta ja kevyeltä rungolta voisi odottaa että se leviää käsiin, mutta kun tuo ei ole järin halpa enää.



No ei välttämättä. Jos halutaan mahdollisimman kevyt kisalaite, niin kestävyyden ei tarvitse olla ensimmäinen kriteeri. Näinhän se on moottoriurheilussakin. Nämä vaan täytyisi erotella selkeästi harrastajan rungoista.

----------


## i_sairanen

> Mutta nyt sitten hölmö kysymys tuosta Luxista?  Millaisia kestävyys odotuksia tai mielikuvia teillä on 1800-1900 grammaa painavasta täpärirungosta? Onko yllätys jos keveys ja kestävyys eivät kohtaa?



Kai se perusolettamus on, että kestää vähintään sen takuuajan siinä käytössä, johon se on suunniteltu. Canyonin sivuilla kerrotaan Luxista: "Tämän kategorian tuotteet on suunniteltu teiden ulkopuoliseen käyttöön, esim. metsäpoluille ja käyttöön missä hyppyjen korkeus ei ylitä 60 cm. Hyppyjen suorittaminen voi pyörän ominaisuuksista huolimatta aiheuttaa kokemattomalle kuljettajalle vakavan loukkaantumisen riskin. Kategoriaan kuuluu pääasiassa etujousitettuja maastopyöriä ja lyhytjoustoisia täysjousitettuja maastopyöriä."

----------


## paaton

> Ei toi nyt mitenkään hölmö kysymys ole.  
> 
> Itse ajattelisin niin että tuotteen, siis Luxin rungon, pitäisi toimia sille luvattujen ehtojen puitteissa.  Onhan Canyonilla ollut jotain rajoituksia kuinka korkeista dropeista saa ajaa ja kuinka painava saa kuski olla. Ja voi jotain muutakin olla, vaikka huoltoon liittyen.  Kun kuluttaja huomioi nämä ehdot ja rajoitukset ja käyttää tuotetta näiden mukaisesti niin silloin kuluttajalla on täysi syy luottaa että tuote toimii ja kestää.  
> Jos tuote ei kestä vaikka on käytetty valmistajan antamien rajoitusten ja ehtojen puitteissa niin silloin mennään takuun puolelle.
> 
> Mitä tulee pyörän rungon painoon niin vuosikymmenien  ja vuosien kuluessa on rungot kaikenaikaa keventyneet. Ja muutos ei suinkaan ole ollut vähäinen. Uusia materiaaleja  on tullut ja suunnittelu on mennyt valtavasti eteenpäin, samoin valmistustekniikat ovat kehittyneet.  Ja pääsääntöisesti hyviähän tulokset on olleet. Aina vain kevyempää ja kestävämpää on saatu valmistettua.
> Joten sen rajan tietäminen vaikka painon suhteen, jonka alle mentäessä kestävyys vaarantuu, on siis aika vaikea juttu. Ainakin minusta



On tosiaan aika riskaabelia hommaa myydä aina kevyempiä runkoja. Miten pyörän päällä olevaa painoa tai dropin korkeutta voidaan seurata? 

Kallis lasku canyonille, jos luxeja alkaa tulemaan kasoittain takaisin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Muutamilla aloilla takuulapuissa on maininta että takuu ei ole voimassa ammatti- tai kilpailukäytössä.

Esim kotikäyttöön tarkoitetut rälläkät yms työkalut on mitoitettu meidän tee-se-itse miesten ahkeruuden mukaan, eikä minkään urakkahitsarin työtahdin.   :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Toisaalta Luxinkin takuu on 6 vuotta ja sanovat sivuillaan seuraavaa:





> We work together with the best athletes in the world across various  disciplines to ensure that the bikes you ride are the best they can  possibly be. Our pros provide us with in-depth feedback which flows  directly into the development of our products. We believe that the  results speak for themselves. Canyon bikes have emerged victorious in  the world’s biggest races from Monuments, to Grand Tours, to the World  Championships. Put simply, our bikes are built to win



Ne pyörät on tehty voittamaan kilpailuja eli varsinaisesti kilpailukäyttöä ei ole poissuljettu.

Pulinat pois ja uusi runko tilalle tai kaupan purku. Muuta ei voi hyväksyä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> On tosiaan aika riskaabelia hommaa myydä aina kevyempiä runkoja. Miten pyörän päällä olevaa painoa tai dropin korkeutta voidaan seurata? 
> 
> Kallis lasku canyonille, jos luxeja alkaa tulemaan kasoittain takaisin.



Juurikin valmistajan asettamien rajoitusten noudattamisen valvonan vaikeus pitäisi johtaa "riittävään marginaaliin" niin että rikkoutuminen johtuisi varsin todennäköisesti rajoitusten ylittämisestä.   Voisi epäillä että nyt ei ole näin ollut. Luultavasti takuutapauksia olisikin silloin paljon vähemmän.

Toi edellä esitetty ajatus, että olisi eri tuote kisakäyttöön omilla takuuehdoilla ja vastaavasti eri tuote harrastuskäyttöön omilla takuuehdoilla, voisi olla hyvä.

Autopuolella aikoja sitten oli tavanomaista että ennen sarjavalmistusta uusia malleja testattiin huolellisesti.  Esimerkiksi eräs saksalainen laatumerkin valmistaja toi autot talvitestiin lappiin.  Ja näin uuden mallin tulo suunnittelupöydältä kuluttajille vei useamman vuoden.  Olen ymmärtänyt että nykyisin tämä tapahtuu jopa alle vuodessa.  Tuotteen testaaminen onkin jäänyt pitkälti kuluttajalle.   Onkohan fillaripuolella sama tilanne?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tuotteen testaaminen onkin jäänyt pitkälti kuluttajalle.   Onkohan fillaripuolella sama tilanne?



Joka asiassahan se on näin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Offtopic:  Olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin kun on muodostunut mielikuva että kotimainen Pole aika huolellisesti testaa   mallejaan, ja varsinkin kestävyyttä, rasittavissa olosuhteissa?  Toisaalta, ne sitten eivät olekaan mitään hipokevyitä. Ehkä sitten kestäviä?  Jos näin on niin hieno juttu kun tarjotaan valmis, tai ainakin valmiimpi, tuote kuluttajille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt kun menee Youtubeen ja katsoo sieltä kaikki hulluimmat DH-kisapätkät ja sen jälkeen Red Bull Rampagen, niin mikä runko sitä paiskomista kestää kuusi vuotta?  

Onneksi ne jätkät ei taida valittaa jos joku runko vähän murtuu?   :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Offtopic:  Olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin kun on muodostunut mielikuva että kotimainen Pole aika huolellisesti testaa   mallejaan, ja varsinkin kestävyyttä, rasittavissa olosuhteissa?  Toisaalta, ne sitten eivät olekaan mitään hipokevyitä. Ehkä sitten kestäviä?  Jos näin on niin hieno juttu kun tarjotaan valmis, tai ainakin valmiimpi, tuote kuluttajille.



Se on vähän pakko. Ei ole uuden valmistajan mahdollista ottaa riskiä runkojen kanssa. Mieluummin painavaa ja kestävää alkuun, kuin uber kevyttä ja hajoavaa. Voi napsahtaa nilkkaan aika äkkiä, jos foorumeille alkaa ilmaantumaan haljenneita runkoja.

----------


## zipo

> Nyt kun menee Youtubeen ja katsoo sieltä kaikki hulluimmat DH-kisapätkät ja sen jälkeen Red Bull Rampagen, niin mikä runko sitä paiskomista kestää kuusi vuotta?  
> 
> Onneksi ne jätkät ei taida valittaa jos joku runko vähän murtuu?



Se on varmaan niiden prokuskien  duuni ja niille maksetaan siitä?
Vai meinaaksä että noita mestoja ajavat jäbät kustantaa ite kaluston?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ihme peliä Canyonilta, jos alkaa kiemurrella 2013 ostetun pyörän kanssa, jossa rungon takuu on vasta puolimatkassa. Ei muuta kuin kuluttaja-asiamieheen yhteys.  Se vaan on vastuu kannettava, vaikka tekee kuinka kipeää yhtiölle, jos on paskaa suollettu markkinoille.

----------


## zipo

Runko hajoo?Höh Sehän on häkkyrä johon noi muut fillarihärpäkkeet on laittetu kiinni.Sitten kun semmonen menee ajokelvottomaksi niin sitä kauhistellaan maailmanääriin.
Muutamalla valmistajalla on crashreplacement "takuu" joka mun mielestä fiksu juttu varsinkin täpäreissä,Pari vuotta runtua saanut tsyge poikii ja sitten vaan fotot valmistajalle.
Puoleen hintaan uusi runko,laakereineen tms härpäkkeillä,Ei rosvoomista varsinkin kun se takuurunko on vielä hyvä tsägällä se upgreidattu versio trendiväreissä. 
Perushittiä niile päiväunille :Rungossa uudet standarit nykytyylilä niin vanhat roinat ei käykkään heittämällä.
Blood on keyboard.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Joillain valmistajilla on "crash replacement", toisilla "cash replacement"  :Hymy: 





> Runko hajoo?Höh Sehän on häkkyrä johon noi muut fillarihärpäkkeet on laittetu kiinni.Sitten kun semmonen menee ajokelvottomaksi niin sitä kauhistellaan maailmanääriin.
> Muutamalla valmistajalla on crashreplacement "takuu"...

----------


## i_sairanen

On Canyonilla crash replacement https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/crashreplacement/, mutta tätä kautta mennään, kun on itse hölmöillyt rungon palasiksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Vai meinaaksä että noita mestoja ajavat jäbät kustantaa ite kaluston?



En vaan tarkoitan sitä että käyttötapa  vaikuttaa kestävyyteen.  :Hymy: 

Mutta tuskin kukaan foorumilainen on käynyt Luxilla Red Bullissa loikkimassa.  :Hymy: 

Mutta tämä nyt oli tällainen offari kommentti tänne sekaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei se Zippo musta ole kauhistelua, jos runko hajoaa ja haluaa uuden rungon valmistajan antaman takuun perusteella. Tässä pitäisi Canyonin antaa uusi runko vielä aina hajonneen tilalle kolmen vuoden ajan tai muuten sopia asia asiakkaan kanssa, niin että asiakas sen hyväksyy. Sitä tässä voi kyllä kauhistella miten Canyon yrittää toimia ja luistella takuuasiassa.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Offtopic:  Olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin kun on muodostunut mielikuva että kotimainen Pole aika huolellisesti testaa   mallejaan, ja varsinkin kestävyyttä, rasittavissa olosuhteissa?  Toisaalta, ne sitten eivät olekaan mitään hipokevyitä. Ehkä sitten kestäviä?  Jos näin on niin hieno juttu kun tarjotaan valmis, tai ainakin valmiimpi, tuote kuluttajille.



Juu ja kun hintaakin kertyy  yli tuplasti verrattuna germaanien vastaaviin pyöriin, niin on varaa vähän korvaillakkin rikkoutuneita runkoja jos käy huono tuuri  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Viuh

> Juu ja kun hintaakin kertyy  yli tuplasti verrattuna germaanien vastaaviin pyöriin, niin on varaa vähän korvaillakkin rikkoutuneita runkoja jos käy huono tuuri



Canyonilla on taatusti suurempi kate pyörissään kuin Polella. Bulkkikama vs lähestulkoon yksittäiskappaleet. Tuollainen kiinankuiturunko ei rotkolle paljon maksa...

----------


## Jonttu.

> Canyonilla on taatusti suurempi kate pyörissään kuin Polella. Bulkkikama vs lähestulkoon yksittäiskappaleet. Tuollainen kiinankuiturunko ei rotkolle paljon maksa...



Tässä olet todennäköisesti oikeassa, mutta kuluttajan näkökulmasta polen korkeat kappalehinnat ovat aivan eri tasolla verrattuna siihen rotkon pyörään. Neljän tonnin polessa saat ne samat osat mitä saat kahden tonnin rotkossa. Näitä kun vertaa keskenään niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä, miten pitkälle germaanit pystyvät penniään venyttämään. Lisäksi kun tarkastelee painoja, on rotkon pyörät lähes aina kärjessä niin rungoissa kuin kokonaispainoissakin. Eikai tälläinen painoetu voi tulla ilman negatiivisia puolia. Jos vaikka spessun ja cännärin saman tyylilajin täpärirungot painavat 500g enemmän on rotkon pyörät tehty a) uskomattomilla taidoilla ja ennennäkemättömällä teknologialla b) painoa on arvostettu muiden ominaisuuksien yli, jolloin esim pitkän aikavälin kestävyys, metallin väsyminen, kuidun halkailu on jätetty after salesin ongelmaksi. Ja toiset valmistajat ovat kokeneet jo tämän aftersalesin paskamyrskyn ja oppineet siitä. Onko sillä mitään väliä miten se Exceed kulkee 5v päästä kun nyt on yksikevyimmistä xc kuitupyöristä olemassa. Ei sitä surkeaa lopputulosta muista kukaan enää viiden vuoden päästä (paitsi se yksittäinen katkera ostaja)

----------


## zipo

> Ei se Zippo musta ole kauhistelua, jos runko hajoaa ja haluaa uuden rungon valmistajan antaman takuun perusteella. Tässä pitäisi Canyonin antaa uusi runko vielä aina hajonneen tilalle kolmen vuoden ajan tai muuten sopia asia asiakkaan kanssa, niin että asiakas sen hyväksyy. Sitä tässä voi kyllä kauhistella miten Canyon yrittää toimia ja luistella takuuasiassa.



Samaa mieltä.Itsekin jäänyt ihmettelemään 2 kpl aluminiinitäpärin murtuneiden osien kanssa kun takuut ei sitten kattanutkaan yhtään mitään.ko.Merkkiä ei myydä Suomessa enää.
Asiallisesti hoidetut runkotakuut:2kpl:tta.Santa Cruz,Trek.
Ja ihan vierestä seuratut:Kona OK,Commencal Ei toiminut takuut.

Oikeesti mun piti kirjoitella jotain nillitykseen viittaa tekstiä humoristiseen sävyyn mutta ei näistä avainsanoista saanut mitään hauskaa aikaiseksi :Saksalaisesta kansallistunteesta,yrittämisestä,työllistämise  stä, innovaatiosta ,miuden kateudesta,  ja omien tuotteiden  ylivertaisuudesta pyörämarkinnoilla.
Sitten perään linkkejä testimenestyksistä.Eikös se tätä ole tämmöistä  pyöräbisnes ja harrastaminen tänä syksynä.
Flames on keyboard.

Nyt kun on 2 fillaria niin elämä on paljon helpompaa huudella sivusta kun ei tietää ettei hyviä ajopäiviä tartte missata kaluston hajomisen takia.
Puoli vuotta sitten ääni oli toisenlainen kun tuntui että aina oli jotain hajalla tai pienetkin takuujutut venyi järkyttävän pitkiksi.
Boostin alkuaikoina esim ,srämpylästä siirtyminen shitmanoihin ei onnistunutkaan ihan pikkurahalla.



Btw.Hajooks noi Luxit samasta kohtaa kaikki?



Lähetetty:Katkeruuden ja vihapuheiden keittiöstä myrkkylautasella take out tiskille.Draama ja huonot vitsintyngat ilman hymiötä sisältyy hintaan+ ALV.

----------


## zipo

Sittenhän tuossa ei ole mitään epäselvää,Selvä Valmistus/suunnitelu/materiaalivirhe.
Ehdottomasti takuuasia.Älä anna periksi.

----------


## paaton

> Ei se Zippo musta ole kauhistelua, jos runko hajoaa ja haluaa uuden rungon valmistajan antaman takuun perusteella. Tässä pitäisi Canyonin antaa uusi runko vielä aina hajonneen tilalle kolmen vuoden ajan tai muuten sopia asia asiakkaan kanssa, niin että asiakas sen hyväksyy. Sitä tässä voi kyllä kauhistella miten Canyon yrittää toimia ja luistella takuuasiassa.



Ei se näinkään mene. Olikohan kaksi vai kolme kertaa, kun valmistaja sai vaihtaa tuotteen toiseen ja jos aina saa kuraa tilalle, niin kauppa puretaan. Kuluttajasuojaan vain yhteyttä.

----------


## telliv

Englanninkielisellä sivuilla puhutaan 2 vuoden takuusta, jonka päälle tulee 4 vuoden valmistajan oma takuu. Kun taas suomenkielisellä puhutaan vain tuosta "6 vuoden takuusta". Haiskahtaa vähän, että yrittäävät nojata tuohon 2 vuoden lakisääteiseen takuuseen kun runko jo kertaalleen uusittu? Itsekin olen germaanien kanssa saanut vääntää ja todeta, että Saksan kuluttajalainsäädännön mukaan myyjällä on kahden vuoden virhevastuu tavarasta.

----------


## wiggum

Suosittelen ottamaan Euroopan Kuluttajakeskukseen yhteyttä www.ecc.fi. Sieltä sain ainakin itse hyvää apua Canyonin kanssa aikanaan ja homma saatiin sovittua. Sieltä taisi soitella takaisin ihan lakimies eikä maksanut mitään. Saksalaiset tuntuu yrittävän kaikenlaista ja siinä joutuu paikalliset aspan tyypitkin pahaan välikäteen.

----------


## paaton

> Suosittelen ottamaan Euroopan Kuluttajakeskukseen yhteyttä www.ecc.fi. Sieltä sain ainakin itse hyvää apua Canyonin kanssa aikanaan ja homma saatiin sovittua. Sieltä taisi soitella takaisin ihan lakimies eikä maksanut mitään. Saksalaiset tuntuu yrittävän kaikenlaista ja siinä joutuu paikalliset aspan tyypitkin pahaan välikäteen.



Tämähän se on, mitä itsekkin muistelin.

----------


## Rusakko

> Mikähän ihme Canyonin hiilikuiturunkoisessa jäykkäperässä nirskuu ja narskuu (koko takavanne raikaa). Monta ajoreissua ja autotalli-iltaa vietetty, eikä meinaa ratkaisua löytyä. Etenkin hitaassa vauhdissa kammettaessa tuntuu, että koko peräpää nirisee ja narisee. Narina kuuluu polkimesta jalalla painettaessa ja takajarrulla ees taas pyörää kitkuttaen.
> 
> Olen nyt tähän asti tehnyt seuraavat:
> -kirinnyt akselipultin
> -varmistanut kasetin kireyden
> -kiristänyt jarrulevyn ja jarrusatulan pultit kierrelukittein
> -kiristänyt pinnoja 1/4 kierrosta, tuntuvat olevan ok (perstuntumalla)
> -kirinyt omasta mielestä jokaisen pultin ja mutterin mitä silmällä löydän (myös esim. vaihtajan korvakkeen ruuvi)
> -voidellut pinnojen nippelit kehältä sekä pinnojen (litteät) risteyskohdat missä pinnat koskevat toisiinsa ja myös navan päihin tipautin öljyä.
> ...



Joo-o, takavanteen navan(?) rakenteessa oli joku liimaus pettänyt mahdollisesti pesuveden kuivumisen myötä aiheutuvasta konsentroitumisesta. Navan keskus oli irronnut navan laipoista, jolloin osa pääsee liikkumaan laippojen vöissä aiheuttaen narisevaa ääntä. Alkavaa liimauksen pettämistä myös etunavassa. Kuulemma pitää pesun jälkeen huuhtoa reilulla vedellä, että pesuainejäämiä ei jää hapottamaan liimoja  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaska22

> Alkavaa liimauksen pettämistä myös etunavassa. Kuulemma pitää pesun jälkeen huuhtoa reilulla vedellä, että pesuainejäämiä ei jää hapottamaan liimoja



Onko mitkä vanteet tai navat kyseessä?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rusakko

Mavicin Crossridet 29" reilun parin vuoden takaa. Kuulemma ei ole mikään Mavicin päänvaiva, vaan myös muilla merkeillä on liimauksia pettänyt.

----------


## Jaska22

Dääm täytyy pitää mielessä.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

Erään tamperelaisen pyöräkaupan takuulappu. Kyseessä kolmen tonnin kuitupyörä.


"ei korvaa jos ollut kilpakäytössä tai vastaavassa harjoituskäytössä"... Tuolla paperilla voinee sipaista hanuriaan. Noita vehkeitä kun kilpapyörinä markkinoidaan.

Että ihan ok taitaa Canyonin takuupolitiikka olla, ja kivijalasta ostamista ei ainakaan takuuasioilla kannata perustella.

----------


## paaton

> Erään tamperelaisen pyöräkaupan takuulappu. Kyseessä kolmen tonnin kuitupyörä.
> 
> 
> "ei korvaa jos ollut kilpakäytössä tai vastaavassa harjoituskäytössä"... Tuolla paperilla voinee sipaista hanuriaan. Noita vehkeitä kun kilpapyörinä markkinoidaan.
> 
> Että ihan ok taitaa Canyonin takuupolitiikka olla, ja kivijalasta ostamista ei ainakaan takuuasioilla kannata perustella.



Aika pätevä. Käytännössä mitään runkovauriota tuskin korvataan ilman kuluttaja-asiamiestä. Tuossahan käytännössä kerrotaan, ettei rungon hajoamista korvata, mikäli siitä ei löydy valmistusvirhettä. Samoin tuo kilpailua vastaavaan kohtaan vedotaan varmasti kaikessa maasto-ajossa. Jos runko hajoaa keskeltä katki tasaisella tiellä, niin silloin saatetaan korvata.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> "ei korvaa jos ollut kilpakäytössä tai vastaavassa harjoituskäytössä"... Tuolla paperilla voinee sipaista hanuriaan. Noita vehkeitä kun kilpapyörinä markkinoidaan.



Oho. Pistä kerran numero kiinni fillariin niin takuu raukeaa.

Reilu meininki.

----------


## N-Man

> Oho. Pistä kerran numero kiinni fillariin niin takuu raukeaa.
> 
> Reilu meininki.



Epäilen vahvasti tuon lauseen pitävyyttä suomalaisen kuluttajaviranomaisten syynissä. Tuotetta on voitava käyttää sen normaaliin käyttötarkoitukseen. Jos kilpatasoisena myytävää pyörää ei saa käyttää edes paikalliseen viikkokisaan takuun raukeamatta, kyse ei ole enää mistään takuusta tai sitten pyörä on alunperin myyty valheellisilla myyntipuheilla.
Ymmärrän jos kyseessä on joku kova kisakäyttö mutta harrastusluonteisen kisaamisen kielto on tuskin tuollaisessa pyörässä pätevä.

----------


## Blackborow

Eihän tuo mitenkään poikkeuksellinen lause ole. Löytyy eräänkin pyörävalmistajan kotisivuilta..

----------


## noniinno

Entäs tuo maksullinen ensihuolto kolmen kuukauden kuluessa. Jos ostaa syysalesta fillarin seuraavaa kautta varten, on se huollettava ajamattomana kolmen kuukauden sisään, vain 50e. Kummasti XXL alkoi kiinnostamaan.

----------


## paaton

> Entäs tuo maksullinen ensihuolto kolmen kuukauden kuluessa. Jos ostaa syysalesta fillarin seuraavaa kautta varten, on se huollettava ajamattomana kolmen kuukauden sisään, vain 50e. Kummasti XXL alkoi kiinnostamaan.



Isoissa liikkeissä on puolensa ja kuluttajasuoja on tosiaankin tarpeellinen.  
Kohtuu moni yrittäjä varmaankin kiroaa internetin hevon kuuseen. Miettikääpä miten helppoa oli maksimoida voitot ennen nettiä. 
Vastuista pystyi aika huoletta luistamaan ja maksoi sitten, mikäli asiakas otti kuluttajansuojaan yhteyttä. 
Nyt se yksikin kusestettu asiakas saattaakin kertoa tarinansa interwebbiin.

----------


## orc biker

Takuu on vapaaehtoinen lisäpalvelu, virhevastuu ei. Takuulle voi ainakin teoriassa asettaa vaikka mitä ehtoja kuun asennosta huollon aikana, mutta tuotteen täytyy kestää vähintään kohtuulliseksi katsottu aika (virhevastuu). Jos se on jollekin elektroniikalle esim. 3 vuotta, niin polkupyörän rungolle se on varmasti enemmän. Mutta jos on mennyt pitkään, niin on asiakkaan vastuulla osoittaa, että vika oli lähtökohtaisesti tuotteessa, eikä sitä ole omalla käytöllä tuhottu. Ensimmäisinä kuukausina vastuu on myyjällä osoittaa, että asiakas on sen tuhonnut, jos on eri mieltä asiasta. Jos on tuollainen runko, jossa on tunnettu tyyppivika, niin asian pitäisi olla aika selvä siltä osin. Kerää tarvittaessa yhteen noita tapauksia.

----------


## zipo

> Entäs tuo maksullinen ensihuolto kolmen kuukauden kuluessa. Jos ostaa syysalesta fillarin seuraavaa kautta varten, on se huollettava ajamattomana kolmen kuukauden sisään, vain 50e. Kummasti XXL alkoi kiinnostamaan.



???? Nyt en ymmärrä?Mikä ja missä?

----------


## Jonttu.

> Isoissa liikkeissä on puolensa ja kuluttajasuoja on tosiaankin tarpeellinen.  
> Kohtuu moni yrittäjä varmaankin kiroaa internetin hevon kuuseen. Miettikääpä miten helppoa oli maksimoida voitot ennen nettiä. 
> Vastuista pystyi aika huoletta luistamaan ja maksoi sitten, mikäli asiakas otti kuluttajansuojaan yhteyttä. 
> Nyt se yksikin kusestettu asiakas saattaakin kertoa tarinansa interwebbiin.



Tämä on se ainoa syy, miksi asiakaspalvelu on parantunut useimmissa liikkeissä ja varsinkin nettikaupoissa. Yksittäinen vittuuntunut kuluttaja saattaa aiheuttaa liikkeelle mahdollisesti kymmenien tuhansien liikevaihdon menetykset kun se avautuu oikein vuolaasti esimerkiksi tänne ja yhdessä sitten kirotaan pulju alimpaan helvettiin.

----------


## zipo

_Niin ja mitäs sitten tapahtuu fpalstalla kun joku alkaa kehumaan kotimaista kauppaa,toimijaa tai jotain uutta fillarointiin liittyvää tuotetta?_

----------


## N-Man

> Entäs tuo maksullinen ensihuolto kolmen kuukauden kuluessa. Jos ostaa syysalesta fillarin seuraavaa kautta varten, on se huollettava ajamattomana kolmen kuukauden sisään, vain 50e. Kummasti XXL alkoi kiinnostamaan.



Jos tuo lappu on sieltä liikkeestä kuin luulen niin itse sain kyllä ilmaisen ensihuollon ja vielä seuraavankin ihan kaupan päälle vähän tyyriimpään pyörään. Silloin ensihuollon pakollisuus ei niin kauheasti haittaa.

----------


## paaton

> _Niin ja mitäs sitten tapahtuu fpalstalla kun joku alkaa kehumaan kotimaista kauppaa,toimijaa tai jotain uutta fillarointiin liittyvää tuotetta?_



Kauppias vetää herneet nenään ja poistuu omaan luolaansa, kuvitellen, että nyt internetissä ei kerrota enää mitään pahaa hänen tuotteestaan?
Facebook toimii huomattavasi paremmin, sieltä kun voi poistaa kaikki ilkeät kommentit.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä on se ainoa syy, miksi asiakaspalvelu on parantunut useimmissa liikkeissä ja varsinkin nettikaupoissa. Yksittäinen vittuuntunut kuluttaja saattaa aiheuttaa liikkeelle mahdollisesti kymmenien tuhansien liikevaihdon menetykset kun se avautuu oikein vuolaasti esimerkiksi tänne ja yhdessä sitten kirotaan pulju alimpaan helvettiin.



Varsinkin canyonin kohdalla tätä internetin tulemista on aika hauska mietiskellä. Ilman nettiä canyonia tuskin olisi edes olemassa.
Tippuuko nettifoorumeiden kautta tunnetuksi tullut pyörä jalustalta muita nopeammin, jos näitä LUXin tapaisia tapauksia tuleekin enemmän ja takuista aletaan luistamaan?

----------


## Jonttu.

> Varsinkin canyonin kohdalla tätä internetin tulemista on aika hauska mietiskellä. Ilman nettiä canyonia tuskin olisi edes olemassa.
> Tippuuko nettifoorumeiden kautta tunnetuksi tullut pyörä jalustalta muita nopeammin, jos näitä LUXin tapaisia tapauksia tuleekin enemmän ja takuista aletaan luistamaan?



Varmasti jo yksittäinen tapaus vaikuttaa ostopäätökseen jos hankinnassa oli juuri vaikka lux. Jos sama alkaa näkyä kautta linjan esim nervessä, spectralissa jne niin varmasti vaikutus on eri suuruusluokkaa. Canyonia ostavat lähinnä harrastajat, ja heidän myymänsä pyörän keskihinta kieppuu siellä 2000€ korvilla kun kotimaan yleisessä pyöräkaupassa pyörän keskihinta on siinä 500€ paikkeilla.

----------


## noniinno

Sori että tulin sotkemaan Canyontopiccia ihan toisen merkkisellä pyörällä. Tuon erään tamperelaiskaupan kohdalla ei siis ole tarvinnut kättä vääntää takuista, kun fillari on pysynyt ehjänä "kop kop". Joten liike on syytön. Mutta tuollainen kylmäävä lappu kun löytyy pyörän ohjekirjan välistä, niin laittaa ajattelemaan sitä pahinta skenaariota. Varsinkin kun ei ole aikomustakaan ajeluttaa pyörää ensihuoltoon satoja kilometreja Tampereelle ja ensi kesänä ollaan kisakuvioissa mukana ehkä jopa ihan unionin lisenssin kanssa - sitä varten pyörä on hankittu. Kyllä tuossa ihan selvästi lukee että ensihuolto 50€. En ole mikään sisäpiiriläinen tai myyjän kaveri, enkä edes jaksa aina nauraa vitseillekään, joten ihmettelisin jos kohdalleni sattuisi tässä erikoispalvelua maksuttomien huoltojen muodossa.

edit: Zipolle tiedoksi tästä on kyse.

----------


## N-Man

> Kyllä tuossa ihan selvästi lukee että ensihuolto 50€. En ole mikään sisäpiiriläinen tai myyjän kaveri, enkä edes jaksa aina nauraa vitseillekään, joten ihmettelisin jos kohdalleni sattuisi tässä erikoispalvelua maksuttomien huoltojen muodossa.
> tästä on kyse.



Kannattaa varmaan kuitenkin kysyä josko tuon saisi ilmaiseksi. Minäkään on ole millään tavalla ko. liikkeeseen sitoutunut ja pyörä oli ensimmäinen sieltä ostamani. Ja ensihuolto tarjottiin kaupan päälle ihan pyytämättä kuin Jäätteenmäelle ikään.
Kyllä jos huolto on vaatimus takuulle ja asiakas asuu vielä vähän kauempana, olisi ihan kohtuullista liikkeelle tulla asiassa vastaan.

----------


## orc biker

> Mutta tuollainen kylmäävä lappu kun löytyy pyörän ohjekirjan välistä, niin laittaa ajattelemaan sitä pahinta skenaariota. Varsinkin kun ei ole aikomustakaan ajeluttaa pyörää ensihuoltoon



Juuri näin. Tuollainen näyttää tosi huonolta. Tuollainen saattaisi hyvinkin ratkaista ostopäätökseni. En halua ottaa riskiä, että joutuisin taistelemaan ilmiselvästä viasta vain esim. siksi, että huollan pyöräni itse. Ensihuolto on kaiken huipuksi lumehoitoa. Ei sille ole mitään perustetta oikein kasatussa pyörässä (ja miksi kuluttajan pitäisi maksaa mahdollisista valmistajan virheistä?). Itse tosin varmistankin sen kasauksen laadun ajamatta metriäkään. Mutta jos laittaisin itse pyörän kasaan, niin ei siinä olisi mitään syytä tehdä mitään 200 kilometrin ensihuoltoa tai mitä lie.

----------


## noniinno

^ No toki huollattaisin jos asuisin vieressä ihan vaan tuon takuulapunkin takia. Väärinymmärrysten välttämiseksi lainaan kokonaisen kirjoittamani lauseen uudelleen:




> Varsinkin kun ei ole aikomustakaan ajeluttaa pyörää ensihuoltoon satoja kilometrejä Tampereelle

----------


## zipo

Ahaa nyt mäkin ymmärsin mistä oli kyse.
Nykyjäään on niin paljon hyviä fillareita tarjolla että mä jätän tuollaisilla huolto/takuuehdoilla olevat ostamatta.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Juuri näin. Tuollainen näyttää tosi huonolta. Tuollainen saattaisi hyvinkin ratkaista ostopäätökseni. En halua ottaa riskiä, että joutuisin taistelemaan ilmiselvästä viasta vain esim. siksi, että huollan pyöräni itse. Ensihuolto on kaiken huipuksi lumehoitoa. *Ei sille ole mitään perustetta oikein kasatussa pyörässä* (ja miksi kuluttajan pitäisi maksaa mahdollisista valmistajan virheistä?). Itse tosin varmistankin sen kasauksen laadun ajamatta metriäkään. Mutta jos laittaisin itse pyörän kasaan, niin ei siinä olisi mitään syytä tehdä mitään 200 kilometrin ensihuoltoa tai mitä lie.



Naulan kantaan. Lähtökohtaisesti asianmukaisesti kasatussa, säädetyssä ja ylläpidetyssä pyörässä ei ole parin-kolmensadan kilometrin kohdalla tarvetta muulle kuin ajaa toiset samanverran lisää. Tai ainakaan itse en ole keksinyt noilla ajomäärillä vielä mitään varsinaista huollettavaa maantie- tai sitten maastopyörissä. Vaihtajat ja jarrut olen säädellyt heti ensitöinä kasaajien jäljiltä. Nyt n. 500km kohdalla rihtasin vähän maasturin kiekkoja ja tasasin pinnojen kireyksiä, samalla tarkastin napojen laakeroinnit. Enpä keksinyt vieläkään tarvetta muulle kuin ajaa lisää.

Itseltä löytyy molemmista pyöristä (ei Canyon, pahoittelen ooteeta) hyvin samankaltaiset takuuehdot, tosin ensihuollon suorittajaa tai ajankohtaa ei ole määritelty niissä ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lähtökohtaisesti asianmukaisesti kasatussa, säädetyssä ja ylläpidetyssä pyörässä ei ole...



Tuo ylläpito on se pointti. Kyllä täpäri on jo sen verran tekninen laite, että kunnon käytössä se vaatii sitä ylläpitoa. Linkuston ja takaiskarin ruuvien kireyksiä on hyvä tarkkailla säännöllisesti. 

Ja muutenkin jos ajetaan sillä tyylillä että joka lenkillä pitää vähintään kerran kaatua, niin on se kalusto syytä tarkastaa silmämääräisesti melkein joka lenkin jälkeen. 

Mutta vielä tähän takuuseen, eikö kaikissa laitteissa ole aina takuuehdot jos kerran takuu on? Ei kai missään takuuta myönnetä ilman minkäänlaisia ehtoja.

----------


## paaton

> Mutta vielä tähän takuuseen, eikö kaikissa laitteissa ole aina takuuehdot jos kerran takuu on? Ei kai missään takuuta myönnetä ilman minkäänlaisia ehtoja.



No, takuuhan on vain valmistajan myöntämä lisäturva. Se kuluttajansuojan mukainen takuu on aina voimassa ilman valmistajan ilmoittamia kampituksia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No ei se kuluttajansuojalakikaan ihan tolkuton ole. 

"Jos myyjä on sitoutunut vastaamaan tavaran käyttökelpoisuudesta tai muista ominaisuuksista määrätyn ajan (takuu), tavarassa katsotaan olevan virhe, jos tavara tänä aikana huonontuu takuussa tarkoitetulla tavalla. Virhevastuuta ei kuitenkaan synny, jos myyjä saattaa todennäköiseksi, että huonontuminen johtuu tapaturmasta, tavaran vääränlaisesta käsittelystä tai muusta ostajan puolella olevasta seikasta."

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1978/19780038

----------


## liidi

LUX 2017
Onko joku onnistunut kaivamaan tietoa uusista LUX:sta?
Onko rungon osalta jotain muutettu, että sen kestävyyttä olisi saatu parannettua?
Itse en ainakaan osaa Canyonin sivuilta, enkä muualtakaan kaivaa mitään tarkempaa tietoa rungon kehityksen osalta.

----------


## Gaastra

Tämä minun case päättyi siten, että asia saatiin sovittua Canyonin kanssa. 

Suomen asiakaspalvelun kanssa käydyn hyvähenkisen ja rakentavan keskustelun jälkeen lopputulema oli, että tapaukseen saatiin reilu ja hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Se mikä ilahduttaa on, että Aspalla tuntui kuitenkin olevan aito halu saada asia ratkaistua niin, ettei asiakastyytyväisyys kärsi .

----------


## paaton

> Tämä minun case päättyi siten, että asia saatiin sovittua Canyonin kanssa. 
> 
> Suomen asiakaspalvelun kanssa käydyn hyvähenkisen ja rakentavan keskustelun jälkeen lopputulema oli, että tapaukseen saatiin reilu ja hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Se mikä ilahduttaa on, että Aspalla tuntui kuitenkin olevan aito halu saada asia ratkaistua niin, ettei asiakastyytyväisyys kärsi .



Hieno juttu. Saitko uuden mallin vai purettiinko kauppa?

----------


## Gaastra

^ En nyt lähde avaamaan näitä kahdenvälisiä neuvotteluja sen tarkemmin, mutta Canyon hoiti homman lopulta hienosti.

----------


## paaton

"Saat uuden pyörän, jos et kerro siitä kenellekään. Muuten joudumme vielä korvaamaan kaikki vialliset luxit."

----------


## elasto

Onkohan tuossa 2017 Luxissakin vielä ihan täsmälleen sama runko vai onko siihen tehty jotain muutoksia?

----------


## aleksik

> "Saat uuden pyörän, jos et kerro siitä kenellekään. Muuten joudumme vielä korvaamaan kaikki vialliset luxit."



Ilmeisesti myös jotain vanhoja viestejä caseen liittyen on hävinnyt foorumilta. Tai sitten olen vain puusilmä, kun en löydä niitä.

----------


## paaton

> Ilmeisesti myös jotain vanhoja viestejä caseen liittyen on hävinnyt foorumilta. Tai sitten olen vain puusilmä, kun en löydä niitä.



Ohho  :Hymy:  Näin on päässty käymään.

No mutta tämähän onkin täysin oikea tapa toimia. Pääasia on, että itsellä on asiat kunnossa. Stop the press, vai voikos sen somen pysäyttääkkään niin helposti...

----------


## N-Man

> Ilmeisesti myös jotain vanhoja viestejä caseen liittyen on hävinnyt foorumilta. Tai sitten olen vain puusilmä, kun en löydä niitä.



Vähän siltä näyttää. Jos tämä on tehty valmistajan pyynnöstä niin ei tästä nyt ihan kauhean hyvä kuva jää vaikka yksi omistaja varmaan saatukin tyytyväiseksi.

Ja muutenkin tuo linja jossa luvataan armollisesti toimia kuten olisi jo alunperin pitänyt toimia vain jos kuluttaja ei levittele asioita netissä, ei kuullosta siltä miten vastuullinen yritys hoitaa asioita.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Mitkähän akselit viimesimmässä 7.0 Nervessä on? Jotenki ajatellut että pakostahan siinä ois 15mm eessä ja 142x12 takana. Eilen koeajoin kaverin ko. Nerveä niin jälkikäteen ihmettelin kun keula näytti 9mm pikalinkulle (=avonaiset dropit) ja taka-akselin ulkopäät perus 135x9:lle. Sillä tää kiinnostais ku koeajo pikkusen haukkas ja tilasin outletista samanlaisen ja mulla roikkuu tallissa XT kiekot (taka qr, etu qr/15mm) jotka mielellään heittäs alle.

----------


## Gaastra

Viestien poisto ei tapahtunut Canyonin aloitteesta, pahoittelen jos tästä sellaisen kuvan sai. Pyysin itse viestien poistoa ylläpidolta, koska kyseessä oli tuolloin vielä keskeneräinen tilanne. 

Koska monia nyt näyttää kiinnostavan lopputulos, niin case päättyi siten, että kauppa päätettiin purkaa. Hyvittävät minulle pyörästä maksamani hinnan, jonka voin käyttää seuraavan tilauksen yhteydessä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ihan vaa uteliaisuuttani,mites sit jos haluatkin vaihtaa merkkiä? Saatko tuonne laittamasi rahat pois ?

----------


## paaton

> Viestien poisto ei tapahtunut Canyonin aloitteesta, pahoittelen jos tästä sellaisen kuvan sai. Pyysin itse viestien poistoa ylläpidolta, koska kyseessä oli tuolloin vielä keskeneräinen tilanne. 
> 
> Koska monia nyt näyttää kiinnostavan lopputulos, niin case päättyi siten, että kauppa päätettiin purkaa. Hyvittävät minulle pyörästä maksamani hinnan, jonka voin käyttää seuraavan tilauksen yhteydessä.



Jollain tapaa tämän ymmärrän. En itsekkään kertoilisi kovin paljoa keskeneräisestä jutusta, koska "valmistaja ei korvaa" tapaukset tuppaavat lähtemään äkkiä lapasesta foorumeilla ja facessa. Mutta asiallisetihhan tästä kertoilit, etkä mielestäni tehnyt mitään ylilyöntejä.

Tosin tässä tapauksessa lapasesta lähtöön on aihettakin, koska kyseessä ei ole ainoa rikkoutunut luxi. Olisi melkein tiedotteen paikka canyonilta, kerrottaisiin viasta ja rungon vaihdosta. Ja ennen kaikkea onko 2017 mallin luxit paremmalla rungolla. Toistalta jos näin ei ole tehty, niin tuossapa on hyvä syy olla aivan hiljaa... Milläpä rikkonaisia runkoja kasoittain korvaa, jos kaikki korvaava tavarakin on samaa. Autopuolellahan näitä takaisinvetoja on ollut paljonkin.

----------


## i_sairanen

> Hyvittävät minulle pyörästä maksamani hinnan, jonka voin käyttää seuraavan tilauksen yhteydessä.



Todettakoon vielä, että minun keissi päättyi täysin samaan ratkaisuun.

----------


## paaton

> Todettakoon vielä, että minun keissi päättyi täysin samaan ratkaisuun.



Meneenkö vanha runko osineen takaisin canyonille?

----------


## Gaastra

Menee, pakkasin äsken pyörän ja huomenna lähtee kohti Koblenzia.

----------


## i_sairanen

Kasasin pyörän niillä osilla kun sen ostinkin eli meni alkuperäiskokoonpanossa takaisin. Tosin minulla on ensimmäinen runko tallissa, kun sitä ei pyydetty missään välissä takaisin. Vaihto tehtiin silloin Canyonin yhteistyökumppanin toimesta, mutta käytäntö on sen jälkeen muuttunut ja vaihtavat Suomen asiakaspalvelussa.

----------


## paaton

> Menee, pakkasin äsken pyörän ja huomenna lähtee kohti Koblenzia.



Joko on uutta pyörää valittu?

Tässähän olisi hyvä syy perustella itselleen vaikkapa tuliterän maantiefillarin hankinta, jos canyonin valikoimasta ei löydy mielesistä maasturia.

----------


## paaton

> Kasasin pyörän niillä osilla kun sen ostinkin eli meni alkuperäiskokoonpanossa takaisin. Tosin minulla on ensimmäinen runko tallissa, kun sitä ei pyydetty missään välissä takaisin. Vaihto tehtiin silloin Canyonin yhteistyökumppanin toimesta, mutta käytäntö on sen jälkeen muuttunut ja vaihtavat Suomen asiakaspalvelussa.



Tosi hyvä, että on muuttunut ja rungot palaavat maahantuojalle. Aika herkästi saattaa lähteä muuten rikkonainen runko kiertoon. Siis vaikka ensimmäinen omistaja myykin sen rikkonaisena kunnostettavaksi, niin seuraava saattakin pyytää jo täyttä hintaa. Tuo se vasta huonoa mainosta olisikin. Samasta rungosta tupla valitukset someen  :Hymy:

----------


## Gaastra

> Joko on uutta pyörää valittu?
> 
> Tässähän olisi hyvä syy perustella itselleen vaikkapa tuliterän maantiefillarin hankinta, jos canyonin valikoimasta ei löydy mielesistä maasturia.



Niin olisi, tosin tallista löytyy jo tiimiversio Ultimatesta, joten sillä ajelee vielä pitkään. Fatbikea vähän mietin, mutta kun siihen ei kipinää oikein ole syttynyt. 

Todennäköisesti hankin jonkun paremman pään Neuronin, joko 9.9 tai 9.9 SL, kun 29" polkutäpärille olisi ehkä eniten käyttöä.

----------


## paaton

> Niin olisi, tosin tallista löytyy jo tiimiversio Ultimatesta, joten sillä ajelee vielä pitkään. Fatbikea vähän mietin, mutta kun siihen ei kipinää oikein ole syttynyt. 
> 
> Todennäköisesti hankin jonkun paremman pään Neuronin, joko 9.9 tai 9.9 SL, kun 29" polkutäpärille olisi ehkä eniten käyttöä.



Minulle mahtuisi oikein hienosti yksi M-kokoinen ultimate tuohon seinälle, jos niitä alkaa kertymään liikaa varastoon.
Saisivat canyonilla kehitellä jotain uutta pyöriinsä, jotta vanhoja alkaisi tulla myyntiin. Kaverikaan ei myy sitten millään omaansa, vaikka on tuolla ajellut jo kaksi kesää. Jospa joulun alla tulisi vielä hyviä tarjouksi uudesta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Eipä uusi strive kokenu hirveitä uudistuksia. Lyrikki keulalle tervetullut muutos.

----------


## Jonttu.

Oon vähän pettynyt, ettei rotko ole tuonut markkinoille vielä yhtään täpäriä plussakumivaihtoehtona boostilla. Taitaa olla vähän jäljessä kun näitä löytyy jo lähes kaikilta merkeiltä.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Oon vähän pettynyt, ettei rotko ole tuonut markkinoille vielä yhtään täpäriä plussakumivaihtoehtona boostilla. Taitaa olla vähän jäljessä kun näitä löytyy jo lähes kaikilta merkeiltä.



Boostia en kaipaa ite mutta muuten kans mieltyny plussiin, niin pakko oli kokeilla heti omaan välikoon Nerveen paksumpia kumeja. Taakse ei ihan mee 3" RR ilman keskinappuloiden sorvaamista, 2.8" pitäs olla sen verran matalampi että mahtuu ok. Testi jatkuu kunhan löytyy se 2.8" RR...

----------


## Jonttu.

> Boostia en kaipaa ite mutta muuten kans mieltyny plussiin, niin pakko oli kokeilla heti omaan välikoon Nerveen paksumpia kumeja. Taakse ei ihan mee 3" RR ilman keskinappuloiden sorvaamista, 2.8" pitäs olla sen verran matalampi että mahtuu ok. Testi jatkuu kunhan löytyy se 2.8" RR...



En oikeen näe mitään negatiivistakaan boostissa kunhan yleistyy.

Yleisesti ottaen Canyonin huippuhetket näyttävät olevan takana päin. Pari kolme vuotta sitten merkki tarjosi lähes uskomatonta vastinetta rahalle, ja yleensä pesi kovimmankin kivijalan tarjouksen. Nykyään Canyonia parempia tarjouksia näkyy ihan kivijalkamerkeilläkin jos tietää mistä etsiä, ja postimyyntipyörissä esim YT industries tarjoaa jo parempaa hintalaatusuhdetta esim Jeffsy vs Spectral All mountain pyörissä.
Cycloissa pyörä on pysyny käytännössä samana mutta hinta on noussut 2014 kaudesta 500€, joka on kyllä aika kova korotus. Kovat investoinnit tuotantokapasiteettiin ja USA:n valloitusretki tulevat syömään yhtiön kilpailukykyä. Lisäksi varsinkin maastopuolella Firma alkaa olla aika konservatiivinen pyöriensä kanssa. Missä ovat All mountain jäykkäperät ja plussapyörät jne.

----------


## Wilgios

Oon mietiskelly vähän samaa kuin mitä Jonttu kirjoitteli, vaikka en seuraa hintoja kovinkaan tiiviisti.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## N-Man

> Oon mietiskelly vähän samaa kuin mitä Jonttu kirjoitteli, vaikka en seuraa hintoja kovinkaan tiiviisti.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Taitaa olla niin että jokaisella firmalla on kukoistuskautensa (vrt. Nokia) ja sitten katsotaan että pystytäänkö uudistumaan. Joskus 5-6 vuotta sitten oli Radonilla hinta-laatusuhteeltaan todella hyviä pyöriä ja Suomeenkin niitä tilattiin paljon mutta sitten niilläkin hinnat hivuttautuivat vähitellen ja vähän huomaamatta ylöspäin ja Canyon alkoi mennä ohi.

----------


## H.O.H.

Onko kukaan vaihtanut Grand Canyoniin kuituhaarukkaa? Mistäköhän niitä saisi? Ovatko nuo haarukat yleensä merkkikohtaisia?

----------


## retale

> Onko kukaan vaihtanut Grand Canyoniin kuituhaarukkaa? Mistäköhän niitä saisi? Ovatko nuo haarukat yleensä merkkikohtaisia?



Bontragerin Bowie Pro istui omaan -14 Grand Canyoniin oikein nätisti.

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~aoMtx0000001...04=BONT-511783

----------


## Late_h

> Oon vähän pettynyt, ettei rotko ole tuonut markkinoille vielä yhtään täpäriä plussakumivaihtoehtona boostilla. Taitaa olla vähän jäljessä kun näitä löytyy jo lähes kaikilta merkeiltä.



Kun tätä rengas- ja vannekokoasiaa on iltojen ratoksi tutkinut foorumien syövereistä, on muutamalta suuntaa tulossa vaihtoehtoja  plussapyörän ja normipyörän välimaastosta eli rengaskokona 2.5-2.6 ja vanteen sisäleveytenä ~30mm.
Mm. uusissa Canyon Spectraleissa on näitä 30mm sisäleveydeltään olevia kiekkoja. Alle 3k€ hintaluokassa Spectral AL 6.0 EX näyttää tosi pätevältä. Tuohon voisi olla mahdollista pyöräyttää esim 2.6 kumit jos haluaa läskimpää menoa. En sitten tiedä vastaako tuo ihan "täysveristä plussapyörää".

----------


## hece

> Mm. uusissa Canyon Spectraleissa on näitä 30mm sisäleveydeltään olevia kiekkoja. Alle 3k€ hintaluokassa Spectral AL 6.0 EX näyttää tosi pätevältä. Tuohon voisi olla mahdollista pyöräyttää esim 2.6 kumit jos haluaa läskimpää menoa. En sitten tiedä vastaako tuo ihan "täysveristä plussapyörää".



Kappas vain, myös AL 5.0 EX:n kiekkojen kohdalla lukee "Boost" ja "Rim Width: 30mm". Toisaalta rungon kohdalla lukee "12X142 CANYON THROUGH AXLE SYSTEM" eli normileveys. Keulan kohdalla ei akselin leveydestä tai boostista ole mainintaa. Ota näistä nyt selvää. 6.0EXän kiekoissa taas ei ole boostista mainintaa.

----------


## Hazzu

> Kappas vain, myös AL 5.0 EX:n kiekkojen kohdalla lukee "Boost" ja "Rim Width: 30mm". Toisaalta rungon kohdalla lukee "12X142 CANYON THROUGH AXLE SYSTEM" eli normileveys. Keulan kohdalla ei akselin leveydestä tai boostista ole mainintaa. Ota näistä nyt selvää. 6.0EXän kiekoissa taas ei ole boostista mainintaa.



Veikkaan että keula on boost, takana normi 142. Parissa mallissa oli mainittu keulan olevan boost. Vähän huonosti ne on noi jutut kertoneet. Esim. runkojen osalta ei mitään mainintaa minkälaista akselistoa siellä on.

----------


## elasto

Uudet Exceedit julkaistiin tänään. Nyt siitä on saatavana myös hieman huokeampaa SL-versiota.

----------


## paaton

> Uudet Exceedit julkaistiin tänään. Nyt siitä on saatavana myös hieman huokeampaa SL-versiota.



Tämän vuoksi grand canyonia ei enää saa hiilarisena.

----------


## paaton

Mitenhän mainio tämä uusi alumiininen grand canyonin SLX runko on? Ehkäpä alumiinin muokkaukset ovat kehittyneet niin paljon, että laadukkaat ja kevyet alupyörät alkavat taas yleistymään, kun näihinkin saadaan hallittua joustoa? Cannondaleahan on kehuttu jo kovasti maantiepuolella. 

Uudessa SLX rungossa on haarukan yläputket viety satulaputken sivuitse ja putket näyttävät olevan myös selvästi SL mallin runko ohuemmat.
Ilmeisesti SL malliset ovat edellisen vuoden runkoja jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla.

----------


## Ari H

Missä olette huollattaneet Canyonin pyörät? Canyonin huollossa Turussa?

----------


## Vito78

> Missä olette huollattaneet Canyonin pyörät? Canyonin huollossa Turussa?



Tampereella Sportax tekee takuujuttuja Canyon Finlandin lähetteellä. Muuten voi tietty huollattaa missä näkee parhaaksi. Foxin iskarit oon huollattanu RTechissä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ari H

Kiitos.
Olisko vastaavaa mahdollisuta pk-seudulla? Tietääkö joku? 
 Canyon-Suomi kertoi, että vain heidän oma Turun huolto on "takuuhuolto". Mutta jos olisi jokin ennakkotapaus, jossa pk-aluella oleva huoltoliie kävi, nin voisin kysyä olisko ok käyttää sitä.

----------


## Late_h

Olen tässä tutkiskellut suht tarkkaan kaikki Canyonin 2017 täysjoustot läpi ja näyttää siltä että laitan ensi kaudeksi tilaukseen jonkun Spectral-malleista nykyisen jäykkäperän tilalle yleispyöräksi/trailipyöräksi (ajelen vain omaksi ilokseni, en kilpaile tms.)

Kertokaapas viisaammat onko minulle keskivertoharrastepyöräilijänä merkittävää eroa rungon/komponenttien/geometrian suhteen alumiinirunkoisen Spectral AL 6.0 EX ja Spectral CF 8.0 EX hiilikuiturunkoisen versioiden välillä. CF 8.0 EX on 0,5 kiloa kevyempi (tuskin huomaan +90kg elopainolla), siinä on 5mm lyhyempi takahaarukka ja 0,5 astetta jyrkempi keulakulma. Komponenteissa joitain pieniä eroja (Pike RC vs RCT3 keula, Monarch RT vs RT3 iskarit, Guide R vs RS jarrut). Hiilikuiturunkoista pyörää en ole ikinä ennen omistanut, joten en tiedä onko siitä muuta iloa kuin 0,5 kiloa säästöä painossa ja 900 euroa kalliimpi hinta. Tarkoitus on kuitenkin hankkia kerralla kunnollinen, mutta turhastakaan ei toki huvita maksaa miltei tonnia.

----------


## elasto

> Kiitos.
> Olisko vastaavaa mahdollisuta pk-seudulla? Tietääkö joku? 
>  Canyon-Suomi kertoi, että vain heidän oma Turun huolto on "takuuhuolto". Mutta jos olisi jokin ennakkotapaus, jossa pk-aluella oleva huoltoliie kävi, nin voisin kysyä olisko ok käyttää sitä.



Ainakin yhdessä vaiheessa se oli Helsingissä iBike.





> Olen tässä tutkiskellut suht tarkkaan kaikki Canyonin 2017 täysjoustot läpi ja näyttää siltä että laitan ensi kaudeksi tilaukseen jonkun Spectral-malleista nykyisen jäykkäperän tilalle yleispyöräksi/trailipyöräksi (ajelen vain omaksi ilokseni, en kilpaile tms.)
> 
> Kertokaapas viisaammat onko minulle keskivertoharrastepyöräilijänä merkittävää eroa rungon/komponenttien/geometrian suhteen alumiinirunkoisen Spectral AL 6.0 EX ja Spectral CF 8.0 EX hiilikuiturunkoisen versioiden välillä. CF 8.0 EX on 0,5 kiloa kevyempi (tuskin huomaan +90kg elopainolla), siinä on 5mm lyhyempi takahaarukka ja 0,5 astetta jyrkempi keulakulma. Komponenteissa joitain pieniä eroja (Pike RC vs RCT3 keula, Monarch RT vs RT3 iskarit, Guide R vs RS jarrut). Hiilikuiturunkoista pyörää en ole ikinä ennen omistanut, joten en tiedä onko siitä muuta iloa kuin 0,5 kiloa säästöä painossa ja 900 euroa kalliimpi hinta. Tarkoitus on kuitenkin hankkia kerralla kunnollinen, mutta turhastakaan ei toki huvita maksaa miltei tonnia.



Onhan se kuiturunko myös aika paljon jäykempi. Tuo Spectralin alumiinirunko on pelottavan kevyt tuon käyttöluokan vehkeeseen eli ei mitään kovin paksua materiaalia. Itse ostaisin ehdottomasti kuituisen.

----------


## Gaastra

Laitetaan tännekin eli viime maanantaina tuli Luxia korvaamaan tämmöinen Neuron AL 9.9 SL

----------


## sillimestari

Vuosimalli 2013 nerve 8.9stä hajosi alempi cane creek ohjainlaakeri tänään. Mistä tuohon saisi uuden tilalle ja mikä malli pitäisi tilata? Vähän yllätyin että alalaakeri ei ole mikään suljettu kokonaisuus kuten hyväkuntoinen ylälaakeri on. Laakerit vain lenteli kun poistin etuhaarukan rungosta.

----------


## goatse

> Vuosimalli 2013 nerve 8.9stä hajosi alempi cane creek ohjainlaakeri tänään. Mistä tuohon saisi uuden tilalle ja mikä malli pitäisi tilata? Vähän yllätyin että alalaakeri ei ole mikään suljettu kokonaisuus kuten hyväkuntoinen ylälaakeri on. Laakerit vain lenteli kun poistin etuhaarukan rungosta.




https://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder tuolta näyttäisi löytyvän kyseiseen malliin sopivat laakerit, tai ainakin niin väittää.

----------


## Arhipoff

> Laitetaan tännekin eli viime maanantaina tuli Luxia korvaamaan tämmöinen Neuron AL 9.9 SL



Hieno! Onko Neuroneissa boost-navat?

----------


## Gaastra

Joo tuossa on boost.

----------


## Blackborow

Molemmissa päissä?

----------


## -MSa-

Hieno on, mulla on samanlainen neuroni kesää odottamassa, tosin 6.9 versio ja siinä ei ole boost-napoja.

----------


## Gaastra

Piti ihan tarkistaa...keulassa siis on mutta ei takana.

----------


## elasto

> Piti ihan tarkistaa...keulassa siis on mutta ei takana.



Mikähän järki tuossakin on?

----------


## paaton

> Mikähän järki tuossakin on?



No runko ei ole boost, mutta leveämpi keula taitaa olla tukevampi?

----------


## elasto

> No runko ei ole boost, mutta leveämpi keula taitaa olla tukevampi?



Olishan se kiva tietty olla takanakin tukevampi ja parempi mahdollisuus käyttää esim. 27,5+ kiekkoja jos takahaarukkakin olisi leveämpi.

----------


## paaton

> Olishan se kiva tietty olla takanakin tukevampi ja parempi mahdollisuus käyttää esim. 27,5+ kiekkoja jos takahaarukkakin olisi leveämpi.



No joo, mutta olemassa olevaa runkoa on paha levittää. Onkohan leveämmästä takahaarukasta muuten mitään haittaa? Siis vaikuttaako tuo millä tapaa rungon suunnitteluun? Onko plussa pyörissä saman levyinen keskiö?

Edit: Pikaopiskelun jälkeen boost perän pois jättäminen on kyllä outo ratkaisu uudesta rungosta. Vaikka plussa kiekoille ei olisikaan tarvetta, niin boost standarin etuna on siltikin jyrkempi pinnakulma ja sitä myötä vahvemmat kiekot. Suurentunut vaihdemäärähän on jatkuvasti syönyt pinnakulmaa pienemmäksi.

----------


## Blackborow

Ei kai tuo runko ole uusi? Sama kuin viime vuoden Nerve. Nimi vaan vaihtunut. Kyllä tuo vaikeuttaa ainakin valmiskiekkosettien hankintaa.

----------


## paaton

> Ei kai tuo runko ole uusi? Sama kuin viime vuoden Nerve. Nimi vaan vaihtunut. Kyllä tuo vaikeuttaa ainakin valmiskiekkosettien hankintaa.



Ok, no siinäpä hyvä syy, miksei boostia ole takana. Valmista runkoa on paha levittää.

----------


## velib

> Ei kai tuo runko ole uusi? Sama kuin viime vuoden Nerve. Nimi vaan vaihtunut. Kyllä tuo vaikeuttaa ainakin valmiskiekkosettien hankintaa.



Täytyy tehdä kimppatilaus jonkun YT Jeffsy:n omistajan kanssa, siinä on nimittäin boost-perä, mutta 100mm keula... Itse en ole vielä hankkimassa Jeffsyyn uusia kiekkoja, mutta mahdollisesti jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## anek

Mitenkäs tuo Grand Canyon pärjää laadussa 1500-2000e hintaluokassa muille valmistajille (esim. Spessu, Trek, Kona)? Harkinnassa on ensimmäisen jäykkäperän harkinta ja Canyon on tähän asti ollut toimiva (maantiefillari). Vaan jäykkäperistä ja maastopyöristä tietämys rajoittuu johonkin "ok, siinä on deore xt, hydrauliset levyjarrut ja läpiakselit, ei se voi ihan paska olla", joten sen syvällisempää analyysia en osaa valmistajien välillä tehdä.

----------


## JackOja

> Mitenkäs tuo Grand Canyon pärjää laadussa 1500-2000e hintaluokassa muille valmistajille (esim. Spessu, Trek, Kona)?...



Wanhan virallisen foorumitotuuden mukaan tuo canyon on paaaaljon parempi kuin nuo mainitsemasi muut merkit. Saat enemmän halvemmalla.

----------


## anek

> Wanhan virallisen foorumitotuuden mukaan tuo canyon on paaaaljon parempi kuin nuo mainitsemasi muut merkit. Saat enemmän halvemmalla.



Joo, tässä uskossa olen itsekin, mutta onko tämä vanhentunutta? Viimeisimmät ketjun sivut kertovat valmistajasta hieman liiankin negatiiviseen sävyyn, tosin kyse on eri sarjan pyöristä näemmä.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Onkohan muilla tullu takavaihtajan asennuspalaa pyörän mukana? Kyseessä siis viimeisin Nerve jossa XT vaihtajasta on otettu viimeinen nivel pois ja asennettu suoraan korvakkoon. Muuten ei ois haittaa mutta vaihtajanpäivityksen jäliltä tuo XT on asennuskelvoton mihinkään muuhun pyörään kun puuttuu se pikku palikka josta se yleensä asennetaan korvakkoon. Varaosana toki saa ostettua mutta jotenki tuntuis että ylimääräset osat ois laitettu pyörän mukaan.

----------


## Cmstr

Tätä kokoasiaa on jo varmasti käsitelty aikaisemmin mutta kysympä nyt kuitenkin...

Pituutta on 192cm ja huokean hinnan takia Neuron- sarjan halvimmat pyörät kiinnostaa. Onko tuo L-koko riittävän iso? Onko täällä pitkillä ihmisillä käytössä Neuronia? Takana on 1 vuosi ajoa jollain marketti tason jäykkäperällä, joka on minulle aivan liian pieni, ja harrastus pitäisi saada uudelle levelille. Kokemusta osasarjoista ja geometrioista ei siis kauheasti ole.

Ylipäätään mitä mieltä halvimpien Neuronien hinta/laatusuhteesta? Riittänee aloittelijalle lähimetsien valloittamiseen?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tätä kokoasiaa on jo varmasti käsitelty aikaisemmin mutta kysympä nyt kuitenkin...
> 
> Pituutta on 192cm ja huokean hinnan takia Neuron- sarjan halvimmat pyörät kiinnostaa. Onko tuo L-koko riittävän iso? Onko täällä pitkillä ihmisillä käytössä Neuronia? Takana on 1 vuosi ajoa jollain marketti tason jäykkäperällä, joka on minulle aivan liian pieni, ja harrastus pitäisi saada uudelle levelille. Kokemusta osasarjoista ja geometrioista ei siis kauheasti ole.
> 
> Ylipäätään mitä mieltä halvimpien Neuronien hinta/laatusuhteesta? Riittänee aloittelijalle lähimetsien valloittamiseen?



Edeltäjänsä Nerve on käytössä. Tarvitset XL-koon.

Hinta/laatusuhde on noissa vehkeissä kohdallaan.

----------


## Wilgios

XL Nerven Keskiäkäinen mullekin ehdotti... olen 187 cm ja ei ole liian iso.

Itse siirryin halvasta jäykkäperästä Nerven keskimmäiseen hintavaihtoehtoon ja ero on huima. 

Joskus miettinyt loivempaa keulakulmaa ja pidempää joustoa, mutta luultavasti tarve omassa hitaassa ajossa olis oikeesti aika minimaalinen.

----------


## Cmstr

Kiitos vastauksista. Tätä pelkäsinkin että L ei riittä. Tuossa olisi hinta ollut omaan budjettiin sopiva. Harmi ettei ole enää xl vaihtoehtoa saatavilla.

----------


## keeNi

Nyt näyttää olevan 2017 vuoden fätit ilmestynyt canyonin sivuille. Väritys vaihtunut ja pääosin näköjään shimanon palikoilla varusteltu.

----------


## sisse

Meikäläinen on nyt katsellut ittelleni Canyonin Neuron tai Spectral pyöriä traili ajoon vapaa ajalla ja mielenkiintona olisi käydä kesällä vetämässä XCM- kisoja ns. tosissaan muttei todellakaan havitella muutakuin hyvää oloa ja mukavia maastoja. Neuron 7.9 ja 8.9 kiinnostaisivat erittäin paljon. AL 7.9 Neuronista löytyy kaikki mitä tarvitsen, mutta tuon uuden mallin keula FOX RHYTHM on vain iso kysymysmerkki... Ja puolestaan tuntuu ''haaskaukselta'' laittaa 400e lisää 8.9 versioon vain siksi että saisin ''laadukkaamman'' keulan. Onko porukalla mielipiteitä tuosta keulasta tai siitä, että kannattaa sijoittaa tuo 400e lisää 8.9 malliin?

Spectral malleissa sama juttu AL 6 ja AL 6 EX olisivat budjetissa mutta halvemmassa on taas tuo RHYTHM...

----------


## hece

Olen lukenut pelkkää positiivista tuosta keulasta: http://reviews.mtbr.com/mtbr-best-of...uspension-fork
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-34-fl...view-2016.html
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...-review-50946/

Olen itsekin katsellut tuota Spectral 5.0EX mallia. Mutta kysymyksiä herättää myös sen Canyon Iridium Dropper Post josta ei löydy yhtään mitään lisäinfoa pl perusinfot: 150mm, portaaton korkeussäätö sisäisellä vaijerilla, 30.9mm halkaisija.

----------


## deee

Ilmestynyt muutama Grand Canyon AL SL mallikin sivuille. Geometrialta sama kuin SLX.

----------


## Väiski

Moro!

Onko kellään kokemuksia kyseisestä rungosta / kokoonpanosta??
http://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-out...bikes&id=21052

----------


## deee

Minkähän takia Grand Canyon SLX 9.9 (11,5kg) ja SL 8.9/7.9 (11,6kg) mallin välillä ei ole painoeroa kuin 100g? Aika paljon on kuitenkin eri pelikkaa kiinni tuossa SLX:ssä rungosta lähtien.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...l-slx-9-9.html
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-7-9.html

----------


## Nikkke

^ Tuosta vielä kun hieman tiputat hintaa alaspäin (1099e) AL SL 6.9 malliin niin M-koon fillarilla onkin 11,4kg painoa  :Hymy:  Mielenkiintoista. Itse olen harkinnut juuri harkinnut kyseistä pyörää.

----------


## deee

> ^ Tuosta vielä kun hieman tiputat hintaa alaspäin (1099e) AL SL 6.9 malliin niin M-koon fillarilla onkin 11,4kg painoa  Mielenkiintoista. Itse olen harkinnut juuri harkinnut kyseistä pyörää.



Itse en tuota vanhempaa SL 6.9 mallia ostaisi lyhyemmän geometrian takia. Nuo 7.9 ja 8.9 on uudella rungolla ja samalla geometrialla kuin SLX mallit.

----------


## pete457

> Itse en tuota vanhempaa SL 6.9 mallia ostaisi lyhyemmän geometrian takia. Nuo 7.9 ja 8.9 on uudella rungolla ja samalla geometrialla kuin SLX mallit.



Taustani on aloittelija. Onko nyt siis perusteltua laittaa lisäsatanen ja ottaa 
GRAND CANYON AL SL 7.9 (https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-7-9.html) hintaan 1199,- vs.
GRAND CANYON AL SL 6.9 (https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-9.html) hintaa 1099,- ?

----------


## juu-zo

Satasen panostuksella saa uudemman keulan ja geometrian, mutta pykälää huonomman osasarjan. Siinä pääosin näiden erot. Aloittelijana ajelet varmasti molemmilla aivan tyytyväisenä. Itse ottaisin sen kumman väri miellyttää enemmän.

----------


## Late_h

Useasti kysyttyjä kysymyksiä, mutta mitä kokoa raati suosittelisi Spectralista kun olen aikalailla M/L välimaastossa karvan alle 180cm pituudella ja 85-86cm jalan sisämitalla. Jotkut ovat täälläkin sitä mieltä, että Canyoneissa kannattaisi ottaa suurempi koko tässä tapauksessa, mutta taas Saksan pojilla on omaa tilastoa käyttäjien mitoista ja runkokoosta (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyo...6-2017.722354/). Siellä taas selkeästi kaikki minun mitoilla ja vähän ylikin on ottaneet M koon ja sitä myös Canyonin oma kokolaskuri suosittelee.

----------


## e150330

Pojalla on Spectral M-kokoisena ja pari kertaa sillä hiukan ajaneena ei tulisi L-koko pieneen mieleenkään (178/84).

----------


## EsaJ

> Ei kai tuo runko ole uusi? Sama kuin viime vuoden Nerve. Nimi vaan vaihtunut. Kyllä tuo vaikeuttaa ainakin valmiskiekkosettien hankintaa.



Kun 2015 Nerven  korvasin loppusyksystä 2017 Neuronilla, niin oli Neuronissa vaakamittaa pari senttiä lisää ja on rungossa erilaiset yksityiskohdat. Ei siis sama runko

Itelle tässä on kaikki kohdillaan. Keulan loivennus, pari senttiä lisää juustoa eteen ja vaakaputken lisääntynyt pituus toi varmuutta ja vauhtia teknisiin laskuihin.

----------


## t-man

> Kun 2015 Nerven  korvasin loppusyksystä 2017 Neuronilla, niin oli Neuronissa vaakamittaa pari senttiä lisää ja on rungossa erilaiset yksityiskohdat. Ei siis sama runko
> 
> Itelle tässä on kaikki kohdillaan. Keulan loivennus, pari senttiä lisää juustoa eteen ja vaakaputken lisääntynyt pituus toi varmuutta ja vauhtia teknisiin laskuihin.



2016 nerve ja tämä uusi neuron ovat rungonmitoiltaan identtiset. 2014 ja 2015 rungot taas keskenään identtiset (?) Ainakin 2014 ja 2016-2017 runkoon tullut pari senttiä lisää pituutta, lyhyempi takahaarukka ja loivemmat kulmat

----------


## deee

Grand Canyon AL SL 7.9: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html

Pituutta 191cm, 90cm inseam, kädet 64cm. L vai XL?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Grand Canyon AL SL 7.9: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html
> 
> Pituutta 191cm, 90cm inseam, kädet 64cm. L vai XL?



XL. L on liian lyhyt.

----------


## deee

> XL. L on liian lyhyt.



Mutta AL SL mallin reach L koossa on 436mm ja perus AL mallin reach XL koossa 430mm? Laskuri ja Canyonin aspa suosittelivat L kokoa, mutta itsekkin vähän mietin olisiko XL ja tarvittaessa lyhyempi stemmi parempi yhdistelmä...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mutta AL SL mallin reach L koossa on 436mm ja perus AL mallin reach XL koossa 430mm? Laskuri ja Canyonin aspa suosittelivat L kokoa, mutta itsekkin vähän mietin olisiko XL ja tarvittaessa lyhyempi stemmi parempi yhdistelmä...



Jaa geometria on pidentynyt SLaan tuon verran. Sitten olet rajatapaus.

----------


## Pipo

Minkähän levyinen rengas tuohon uuden Neuronin runkoon mahtaisi mennä ?
2.4 ensiasennuksena mutta onko yhtään varaa leventää ?

----------


## -MSa-

Mun Neuronissa on vakiona contin 2,2 x-kingi takana ja tilaa jää noi 10mm sivusuunnassa vakio kehillä, sisämitta muistaakseni 19mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pipo

Kiitos. Periaatteessa siis 2.6 Nobby Nic voisi mahtua, ainakin ehkä..

----------


## deee

> Jaa geometria on pidentynyt SLaan tuon verran. Sitten olet rajatapaus.



Mitenköhän tuo akseliväli, muuttuuko ajotuntuma radikaalisti L ja XL koon välillä? Ajot on polkua, pururataa jne perus maastoilua.

----------


## YoHannes

Tervehdys,

kaverille ollaan tässä jäykkäperäistä maastofillaria katsomassa.
Grand Canyon AL valikoitunut pyöräksi ja haluaisimme pitää budjetin kohtuudessa.
Ei ehditty vielä kysellä Canyonilta, mutta noista kuvista ja osaspekseistä hiukan heikosti näkee, että onko fillareissa thru axlet ja tapered keulat (kuitenkin alkavat olla melko standardikamaa muissa paitsi edukkaimmissa malleissa)?
Kalleimmassa (~1400€) AL SL 8.9 mallissa melko varmuudella on thru axlet ja tapered keula, todennäköisesti siinä seuraavassakin 7.9 mallissa (~1150€), mutta 6.9 versio ~1000€:n hinnalla vähän mietityttää, että onko thru axlet ja tapered keula?
Melkeinpä noista speksaisin alkajalle nuo thru axlet tärkeämpänä alkuun, molemmissa 6.9 ja 7.9 mallissa on kuitenkin XT takavaihtaja ja molemmilla keuloilla pärjää oikein hyvin.
Tuo 7.9 budjetin osalta olis varmaan kelpo aihio lähteä liikkeelle, mutta... tosiaan thru axlet olisi syytä olla.

Jos joku tietää ja on tämän vuoden 2017 mallisia Grand Canyoneita speksaillut niin laittakaapa tiedoksi.
Kiitos ja kumarrus etukäteen!

MJK

----------


## Barracuda

> Tervehdys,
> 
> kaverille ollaan tässä jäykkäperäistä maastofillaria katsomassa.
> Grand Canyon AL valikoitunut pyöräksi ja haluaisimme pitää budjetin kohtuudessa.
> Ei ehditty vielä kysellä Canyonilta, mutta noista kuvista ja osaspekseistä hiukan heikosti näkee, että onko fillareissa thru axlet ja tapered keulat (kuitenkin alkavat olla melko standardikamaa muissa paitsi edukkaimmissa malleissa)?
> Kalleimmassa (~1400€) AL SL 8.9 mallissa melko varmuudella on thru axlet ja tapered keula, todennäköisesti siinä seuraavassakin 7.9 mallissa (~1150€), mutta 6.9 versio ~1000€:n hinnalla vähän mietityttää, että onko thru axlet ja tapered keula?
> Melkeinpä noista speksaisin alkajalle nuo thru axlet tärkeämpänä alkuun, molemmissa 6.9 ja 7.9 mallissa on kuitenkin XT takavaihtaja ja molemmilla keuloilla pärjää oikein hyvin.
> Tuo 7.9 budjetin osalta olis varmaan kelpo aihio lähteä liikkeelle, mutta... tosiaan thru axlet olisi syytä olla.
> 
> ...



7.9 - kuvan perusteella edessä läpiakseli ja takana qr. 
6.9 - kuvan perusteella qr edessä ja takana
Mutta onko se qr/läpiakseli sitten nyt pyörän tärkein speksi, pikalinkuilla on pärjätty kuitenkin monessa menossa aivan viime aikoihin asti.

----------


## YoHannes

> 7.9 - kuvan perusteella edessä läpiakseli ja takana qr. 
> 6.9 - kuvan perusteella qr edessä ja takana
> Mutta onko se qr/läpiakseli sitten nyt pyörän tärkein speksi, pikalinkuilla on pärjätty kuitenkin monessa menossa aivan viime aikoihin asti.



Moikka, juu... ei tietenkään nyt mikään tärkein speksi ole, mutta thru axle on tätä päivää ja pitkäksi ajaksi kaverille pyörää hankitaan.
Oman kokemuksen mukaan isoin etu ja ilo on siinä, että kiekkoja vaihtaessa ja levyjarrujen kanssa toimiessa tuo thru axle jotenkin automaattisesti on aina paremmin hollillaan kuin perinteinen QR.
Jämäkkyys on sitten kokonaan toinen asia, omissa maastoajoissa ei ole vielä takapuoli niin vihkiytynyt lajiin, että tunnistaisi joustaako kiekko ohuemman akselin takia tai ei, ehkä jollain kisakuskeilla on eri tilanne.
Mutta jotenkin tuon käytön helppoudenkin takia itse laittaisin thru axlen isolle plussalistalle nyt, kun siitä on kokemusta.
Kai niitä on kaikenlaisia sovittimia, jolla thru axle kiekon saa perinteiseen QR haarukkaan kiinni, mutta en tiedä toimiiko toisinpäin.
Joka tapauksessa, etuhaarukan vaihto on tehtävissä, rungon vaihtaminen vanhenevan pikalinkun takia ei niinkään helppo.

Itse katselin myös kuvia ja vähän samaan päädyin kuin sinäkin
- jotensakin tosi nihkeästi Canyonin speksilistassa on esitetty tuo kiekko / haarukka -kiinnitys.
Muutama vuosi sitten jollekin kaverille tilattiin Canyon ja silloin oli mielestäni paremmin etuhaarukan ja kiekkosetin tiedoissa tuo akselin tyyppi.

Canyonin support tuossa chatin päässä, kestää ja kestää... just a moment :-) Katsotaan mitä kommentoivat.

----------


## YoHannes

Jaa-a, taitaa olla niin, että Grand Canyon AL SL - malleissa on tosiaan takana QR ja pitää hypätä siihen SLX -mallisarjaan, jotta saa taakse thru axlen.... ja hintahan pomppaa sitten tietysti jo sinne ~1700€.
Jos tyydymme siihen QR akseliin niin sitten tuo Grand Canyon AL SL 7.9 kelpaa kyllä muiden speksien puolesta ja hintakin 1150€ on varsin kohtuullinen.
Ehkä muistelen menneiltä vuosilta jotain halvennuksessa olleita poistomalleja tai edellisvuoden pyöriä ja onpa nuo hinnatkin näemmä hieman nousseet, voi tämä harhani johtua siitäkin, kun ostin itselleni 2014 syksyllä Radon ZR Race 8.0:n ja siinähän oli kyllä alennettuun ~1300€:n hintaan ihan hyvät osat.
Ans kattoo nyt...

----------


## Mad dad

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 olisi menossa hankintaan. Edellinen ja edelleen käytössä oleva fillari Trex EX8 jää mulla muuhun käyttöön, kun tekee niin pirusti mieli jäykkäperäistä 29" rengastuksella olevaa yleistsykää vaihtelevaan maastopyöräilyyn. Tässä on melkoisen pahasti tippunut kelkasta 3-4 vuodessa, kun ei ole tullut seurattua alan julkaisuja ja luettua palstoja. Mitä ootte mieltä tuon 9.9 mallin osista? Vähäinen ymmärrykseni kertoo että hinta/laatu suhde on ihan hyvä. Fillarin hinta alkaa olemaan budjettini rajalla, joten tämä voisi senkin takia olla mainio valinta. Onko kenelläkään kyseisen mallin omistajalla antaa kuumottavaa lisäpotkua tilaukseni sinetöimiselle? Kiitos!

----------


## formulastara

Pakkaus?

Eli olen tässä hommaamassa jos kaikki menee hyvin, Neuronin halppisversiota. (Ja nyt heti kommenttia jos kannattaa panostaa enemmän!)

Pyörä tulee lähinnä kaupunkikäyttöön (vaikka onkin maastopyörä) juurikin täysjouston vuoksi. Eli mukavuus painotteinen asenne on täällä nyt kehissä. Vaihtoehtojakin otetaan mielellään vastaan jos niitä tähän hintaan on. Mutta miten tuon pyörän kokoaminen? Tuleeko se aivan palikoina? Vai kenties vain stonga käännettynä. Ja ei näköjään tule polkimia mukaan, niin mitkä olisivat hyvät ja pitävät flätit tähän näin tai muutenkin?

p.s. en käsitä ns city-pyöriä. Nehän on karrikoiden kovia kuin kivi -joka myös usein ottaa vastaan. Onhan autoissa, moottoripyörissä ja mopoissakin jousitukset vaikka niillä ei paljon kynnysten ja kivetysten yli ajella... Siis mielestäni täysjoustopyörä on nimenomaan kaupunkipyörä. Ja myös maastopyörä. Maantielle sitten erilainen kokonaisuus, tietenkin.

----------


## Pyorailija85

Satula on irti, etupyörä on irti, ohjaustanko roikkuu kaapeleiden varassa paketissa tullessa

----------


## formulastara

Okei kiitos, eiköhän nuo kolme toimenpidettä onnistu. Hyvä biisi muuten tulee radiosta "oot sie tämän kylän poikii" 

Anteeksi ot. Mut miten olis ne flättärit tietenkin mustat pyörän "stealth" -väritykseen menevästi?

----------


## orc biker

> Moikka, juu... ei tietenkään nyt mikään tärkein speksi ole, mutta thru axle on tätä päivää ja pitkäksi ajaksi kaverille pyörää hankitaan.



Mieluummin se kuin ei, mutta "standardeja" tulee niin kovasti, että tulevaisuuteen ei ehkä kannata kovin paljoa panostaa. Se, että jos on parempi irrotella nyt niitä tuon takia, on hyvä syy, mutta tuleva... Esim. otetaan Boost. Se tekee 29-kiekoista sivuttaisjäykempiä kuin pienemmät rengaskoot. Esim. 5 vuoden päästä se voi alkaa himottaa, kun se ehkä on yleistynyt halvemmissakin malleissa, kun katselee uusia pyöriä ja pohtii nykyisen tilannetta. Eli aika lailla kannattaa miettiä vain nykyisin tarpeita, jos tulevaisuuden ajattelu vaatisi selvästi enemmän rahaa.





> Ehkä muistelen menneiltä vuosilta jotain halvennuksessa olleita  poistomalleja tai edellisvuoden pyöriä ja onpa nuo hinnatkin näemmä  hieman nousseet, voi tämä harhani johtua siitäkin, kun ostin itselleni  2014 syksyllä Radon ZR Race 8.0:n ja siinähän oli kyllä alennettuun  ~1300€:n hintaan ihan hyvät osat.



Nykyisin saa vähemmän pyörää samalla rahalla. Kustannukset ovat nousseet ja euro on painunut. Toisaalta pyörät ehkä ovat inasen parantuneet, koska ainahan niitä yritetään kehittää. Esim. rungossa saattaa olla siistimmät vaijerin läpivedot tai jotain pientä. Sellainen ehkä vähän kompensoi.

----------


## hece

> Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 olisi menossa hankintaan. Edellinen ja edelleen käytössä oleva fillari Trex EX8 jää mulla muuhun käyttöön, kun tekee niin pirusti mieli jäykkäperäistä 29" rengastuksella olevaa yleistsykää vaihtelevaan maastopyöräilyyn. Tässä on melkoisen pahasti tippunut kelkasta 3-4 vuodessa, kun ei ole tullut seurattua alan julkaisuja ja luettua palstoja. Mitä ootte mieltä tuon 9.9 mallin osista? Vähäinen ymmärrykseni kertoo että hinta/laatu suhde on ihan hyvä. Fillarin hinta alkaa olemaan budjettini rajalla, joten tämä voisi senkin takia olla mainio valinta. Onko kenelläkään kyseisen mallin omistajalla antaa kuumottavaa lisäpotkua tilaukseni sinetöimiselle? Kiitos!



Pyörähän vaikuttaa sangen erinomaiselta yleismaasturilta, osalistaus suorastaan erinomainen. Nelisen vuotta olen 7.9 -mallilla polkenut, jota tosin päivitelty kovasti matkalla. SLX -rungot ovat omaani nähden pidentyneet sekä keula vähän loiventunut ja pidentynyt, mitkä molemmat näkisin positiivisena etenkin maastojossa. Korkeita ne ovat edelleen, joten varmistaisin ettei standover eli vaakaputken korkeus ole liikaa. Minulla jaloilla sisämittaa 93cm ja XL-koon vaakaputken korkeus 87.5cm ja olen tuolla maastossa pärjännyt, mutta vähempää pelivaraa en kyllä ottaisi maastoajoon.

----------


## juhazz

Miten pitkälle kesään noita ~1000e -hintatason jäykkäperiä, Grand Canyon AL 6.9 / AL SL 7.9 tason pyöriä yleensä on riittänyt kun kesä on edennyt? Pyörän osto on kiikareissa ja suunnilleen kesäkuussa olisi tilaus ajankohtainen, mutta mitä veikkaatte onko niitä silloin enää jäljellä?

Ja yleensäkin kommentteja noista kahdesta? Mitä eroa noilla SL-rungoilla on verrattuna "tavalliseen" runkoon? SL:ssä näyttäis vähän olevan pidempi ja loivempi geometria, mutta onko muuta ihmeellistä? Muutenhan noissa 6.9 ja 7.9 näyttäisi olevan samat osat pl. runko, renkaat ja parempi etuhaarukka. Onko Reba ja uudempi runko vs Recon Gold ja vanha runko tuon 150e arvoinen parannus?

----------


## ALVIR

> Miten pitkälle kesään noita ~1000e -hintatason jäykkäperiä, Grand Canyon AL 6.9 / AL SL 7.9 tason pyöriä yleensä on riittänyt kun kesä on edennyt? Pyörän osto on kiikareissa ja suunnilleen kesäkuussa olisi tilaus ajankohtainen, mutta mitä veikkaatte onko niitä silloin enää jäljellä?
> 
> Ja yleensäkin kommentteja noista kahdesta? Mitä eroa noilla SL-rungoilla on verrattuna "tavalliseen" runkoon? SL:ssä näyttäis vähän olevan pidempi ja loivempi geometria, mutta onko muuta ihmeellistä? Muutenhan noissa 6.9 ja 7.9 näyttäisi olevan samat osat pl. runko, renkaat ja parempi etuhaarukka. Onko Reba ja uudempi runko vs Recon Gold ja vanha runko tuon 150e arvoinen parannus?



Juurikin runko sl taitaa olla sen 500g ainakin kevyempi sekä aivan eri geometriat. Reba rl taitaa olla 29 koossa 200g kevyempi kuin recon. Lisäksi 7.9ssä 2xeturattaat ja presfit keskiö.

----------


## Late_h

> Miten pitkälle kesään noita ~1000e -hintatason jäykkäperiä, Grand Canyon AL 6.9 / AL SL 7.9 tason pyöriä yleensä on riittänyt kun kesä on edennyt? Pyörän osto on kiikareissa ja suunnilleen kesäkuussa olisi tilaus ajankohtainen, mutta mitä veikkaatte onko niitä silloin enää jäljellä?
> 
> Ja yleensäkin kommentteja noista kahdesta? Mitä eroa noilla SL-rungoilla on verrattuna "tavalliseen" runkoon? SL:ssä näyttäis vähän olevan pidempi ja loivempi geometria, mutta onko muuta ihmeellistä? Muutenhan noissa 6.9 ja 7.9 näyttäisi olevan samat osat pl. runko, renkaat ja parempi etuhaarukka. Onko Reba ja uudempi runko vs Recon Gold ja vanha runko tuon 150e arvoinen parannus?



Viime vuoden AL SL 6.9 mallia myytiin vielä pitkään vaikka 2017 mallit oli julkaistu jo rinnalla. Sitä riitti siis ainakin hyvin siitä huolimatta, että se oli todella hyvin varusteltu hintaan nähden (paremmin kuin nykyiset 2017 mallit).

Tuo AL SL 7.9 on varmasti 150 euron arvoinen päivitys AL 6.9 nähden pelkästään geometrian ja keulan vuoksi, ja onhan koko pyöräkin yli kilon kevyempi. Reconiin nähden Reba on kevyempi ja varmasti myös herkempi sekä jäykempi läpiakseleineen. Reconissa näyttäisi kuvasta päätellen olevan perus pikalinkku. Johonkin se raja tulee hinnan puolesta aina vetää tietysti, sillä tämä Canyoninkin mallisto on niin houkuttelevasti hinnoiteltu, että hyppy seuraavaan malliin ylöspäin on aina helposti perusteltavissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## juhazz

Kiitos vastauksista. Täytyy tiukasti puntaroida pian tuon AL 7.9 SL:n ja Radonin ZR Team NX1:n välillä.. (http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/mountai...zr-team-29-nx/)

Radonissa epäilyttää eniten nuo Maguran jarrut ja tuo Sramin halvemman pään 1x11 -voimasiirto, vaikka sinänsä houkuttelisi kokeilla luopumista tuosta etuvaihtajasta. Painoakin taitaa olla jonkun verran enemmän, vaikka sinänsä tuolla nyt ei niin parinsadan gramman päälle mulle ole mitään väliä.

----------


## Zero

Täytyypä liittyä keskusteluun, jos joku osaisi neuvoa...
 Mietin pitkään RadoninZR Team NX1:ää, mutta nyt ohi alkaa painaa Canyon, ja siitä mallit  Canyon WMN SL AL 7.9 https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-sl-7-9-wmn.html ja Canyon AL SL 8.9 https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html Mietin kannattaako satsata tuon 200€ verran enemmän... Halvemmassa on jarruina Simanon BR-M506 ja kalliimmassa SLX BR-M7000. Omassa pyörässäni on deoren 10 vaiheet ja tekisi mieli parempaa, ja SLX näytti kalliimmassa olevan, mutta tuo hinta mietityttää. Painot tuntuvat ihan olevan ok, olen aika pienikokoinen nainen joten on rassannut ajaa 2 kiloa raskaammalla pyörällä.

----------


## velib

Minulla on eri maastopyörissä vaihteina Deoret, SLX:t ja XT:t. Deoren ja SLX:n välillä en huomaa eroa, XT onkin sitten huomattavasti jämäkämmän tuntuinen. Edellämainitut ovat tosin myös vanhemmat ja 10-vaihteiset, kun taas XT on uusi ja 11. Deore -> SLX päivityksestä vaihteissa en siis hirveästi maksaisi, jarruissa ehkä mieluummin. Deoresta ei jarruissa ole kokemusta, mutta ero Shimanon halpisjarrujen ja SLX:n välillä on mielestäni huomattava. Halvempia jarruja ei uskalla käyttää vain yhdellä sormella, SLX:n teho riittää hienosti. Toiset ajelee toisaalta tyytyväisenä halvemmillakin jarruilla.

EDIT: nyt kun tsekkasin nuo linkit, niin erothan olikin etuvaihtajissa. Niistä ei ole kokemusta, luulisi Deoren toimivan samalla tavoin kuin SLX:n. Eli eroina käytännössä ovat vaihteiden määrä ja jarrut. Se, kannattaako niistä maksaa tuon verran, onkin toinen kysymys. Jos haluaa tehokkaammat jarrut ja 11-vaihteiston, tulee toki halvemmaksi ottaa kerralla kalliimpi malli.

----------


## Zero

Kiitos kaikilla vastauksista! Jatketaanpas vielä, elikkä nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja tuo XT kiinnostaa. Olen katsellut Canyonilta tällaista pyörää https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...x-9-9-wmn.html  ja kaipaisin kommentteja siitä. Tässä mallissa on SRAMin LEVEL TL jarrut, jotka eivät sano minulle mitään. Paino 10,7kg olisi kohdillaan ja vaakaputkikin on alempana, joka varmasti olisi maastossa miellyttävämpi jos kyydistä putoaa. Toimiiko tuon etuhaarukka? Eräässä pyörässä mitä katsoin oli Fox 32 Float FIT 4, ja sitä minulle kovasti kehuttiin.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kiitos kaikilla vastauksista! Jatketaanpas vielä, elikkä nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja tuo XT kiinnostaa. Olen katsellut Canyonilta tällaista pyörää https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...x-9-9-wmn.html  ja kaipaisin kommentteja siitä. Tässä mallissa on SRAMin LEVEL TL jarrut, jotka eivät sano minulle mitään. Paino 10,7kg olisi kohdillaan ja vaakaputkikin on alempana, joka varmasti olisi maastossa miellyttävämpi jos kyydistä putoaa. Toimiiko tuon etuhaarukka? Eräässä pyörässä mitä katsoin oli Fox 32 Float FIT 4, ja sitä minulle kovasti kehuttiin.



Eiköhän nuo jarruttimet ole aivan kelvolliset. Jos eivät ole, Shimpan SLXt lähtee Saksasta aika halvalla, eli n. 150 eurolla. Ne ainakin ovat hyvät.

Reba on hyvä keula.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Itsellä on Sramin TL:t ja onhan ne vaikka Guiden RS:iin(4mäntäiset) verrarruna heikkotehoisemmat, mutta kun vaan hyvät palat on niin normiajoon ihan riittävät.  Joten en ainakaan heti alkaisi vaihtohommiin.

Lisätään vielä semmoinen juttu että 180mm jarrulevyt on em pyörässä.  Tämä antaa riittävän tehon.

----------


## leppikallio

Morjensta pöytään. 

Mä olen (jo ihan liian pitkään) käynyt itseni kanssa keskustelua maasturin hankintaan liittyen. Draamankaari on kiertänyt jo aikalailla siihen pisteeseen että aloitan jo täälläkin. Mutta siis, ensialkuun olin hyvinkin vakuuttunut että Neuron AL 9.0 LTD on se juttu (29" rengaskoko ei syystä tai toisesta istu haaveisiin / tavoitteisiin, monipuolisesta leikkimisestä, hauskanpidosta ja hikoilusta). Mutta, arvosteluita lukiessa (jotka valitettavasti valtaosin Nerveen ja varsin vanhoihin niihinkin liittyen) heräsi epäilys tuon Neuronin geometrian suhteen. Kuinka nopeasti vauhdikkaammissa laskuissa ja / tai pomppuisemmassa menossa tuon Neuronin rajat tulevat oikeasti vastaan? Hermostuneeksi/levottomaksi tuota kovasti tunnutaan "parjattavan" alamäkeen mentäessä?

No, seuraava ajatus oli tietysti sitten Spectral. Tuosta tietysti alkoi heti kiinnostamaan tuo CF 9.0 EX mutta mutta. Monta muttaa. Eniten 'pelottaa' se että tuon kanssa taas tulee korville ennenkaikkea sen "monikäyttöisyyden" suhteen. Siis, edelleenkään en maraton ajoon ole välinettä hankkimassa mutta toki olisi miellyttävä tietää että tuolla spectralilla pärjää myös vähemmän vauhdikkaassa menossa, mukaanlukien ylämäet. . . tuon hyviin puoliin lukeutuisi myös Sramin 1x voimansiirto, negatiivisiin se että tuota vihreää joutuu odottelemaan varsin pitkään  :Sarkastinen: 

Mitä kokemukset kertovat tuosta mitoituksesta, kuinka hyvin tuo heidän sivuillaan oleva mitoitusohjelma pitää kutinsa? M kokoa kovasti tarjoaisi, inseam 86, torso 63, käsivarren mitta 67 ja hartia kapeus 47.

Kokemukset ja järjen ääni kiitollisuudella otetaan vastaan. Kyllä, mä olen aloittelija tälläkin saralla mutta juuri nyt muka olisi mahdollisuus fillarin hankintaan siten että välineestä riittäisi tulevaisuuteenkin jnejne.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Morjensta pöytään. 
> 
> Mä olen (jo ihan liian pitkään) käynyt itseni kanssa keskustelua maasturin hankintaan liittyen. Draamankaari on kiertänyt jo aikalailla siihen pisteeseen että aloitan jo täälläkin. Mutta siis, ensialkuun olin hyvinkin vakuuttunut että Neuron AL 9.0 LTD on se juttu (29" rengaskoko ei syystä tai toisesta istu haaveisiin / tavoitteisiin, monipuolisesta leikkimisestä, hauskanpidosta ja hikoilusta). Mutta, arvosteluita lukiessa (jotka valitettavasti valtaosin Nerveen ja varsin vanhoihin niihinkin liittyen) heräsi epäilys tuon Neuronin geometrian suhteen. Kuinka nopeasti vauhdikkaammissa laskuissa ja / tai pomppuisemmassa menossa tuon Neuronin rajat tulevat oikeasti vastaan? Hermostuneeksi/levottomaksi tuota kovasti tunnutaan "parjattavan" alamäkeen mentäessä?
> 
> No, seuraava ajatus oli tietysti sitten Spectral. Tuosta tietysti alkoi heti kiinnostamaan tuo CF 9.0 EX mutta mutta. Monta muttaa. Eniten 'pelottaa' se että tuon kanssa taas tulee korville ennenkaikkea sen "monikäyttöisyyden" suhteen. Siis, edelleenkään en maraton ajoon ole välinettä hankkimassa mutta toki olisi miellyttävä tietää että tuolla spectralilla pärjää myös vähemmän vauhdikkaassa menossa, mukaanlukien ylämäet. . . tuon hyviin puoliin lukeutuisi myös Sramin 1x voimansiirto, negatiivisiin se että tuota vihreää joutuu odottelemaan varsin pitkään 
> 
> Mitä kokemukset kertovat tuosta mitoituksesta, kuinka hyvin tuo heidän sivuillaan oleva mitoitusohjelma pitää kutinsa? M kokoa kovasti tarjoaisi, inseam 86, torso 63, käsivarren mitta 67 ja hartia kapeus 47.
> 
> Kokemukset ja järjen ääni kiitollisuudella otetaan vastaan. Kyllä, mä olen aloittelija tälläkin saralla mutta juuri nyt muka olisi mahdollisuus fillarin hankintaan siten että välineestä riittäisi tulevaisuuteenkin jnejne.



Vastaisikohan tämä auki oleviin kysymyksiin:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/trail-bike-of-the-year-2017-canyon-spectral-49590/

----------


## leppikallio

Mjoo, kyllä ja ei. Taatusti ainakin riittävä kyllä, enemmän kyse on taas kai siitä minkä luulee olevan tarpeen. Tuon kohdalla kautta linjan osasarjat tippuvat aikalailla, kiekot+jarrut+voimansiirto. Se että kuinka paljon tällä on sitten merkitystä on toki ihan toinen juttu. Tarvitsenko mä "parempaa"? En tietenkään... Mutta, lukeminen ja selvittely lisääntyi ainakin entisestään :P

----------


## simtee

Tilasin Rotkolta juuri Neuron AL 8.9 -fillarin.  Tuo tulee nykyään DT Swiss m 1700 spline two 29 -kiekoilla, jotka ovat käsittääkseni tubeless-ready.  Onko tietoa tuleeko kiekkojen mukana myös tubeless-venttiilit, vai pitääkö noita alkaa tilailla hyllyyn jo valmiiksi?  Mukana tulevat renkaat (Continental 										Mountain King II RaceSport 2.4 | Continental X-King RaceSport  2,4) eivät taida soveltua tubeless-käyttöön, pitäisi olla Protection-versiot?

----------


## stumpe

^Noissa kevyissä contin kumeissa kyljet todella ohuet, joten en niitä lähtisi tubeleksoimaan.

----------


## Late_h

Tilasin pitkään eri merkkien ja mallien välillä pyöriteltyäni viimein eilen Spectral AL 6.0 EX:n. Nettisivujen mukaan punaista L-kokoa oli "heti toimitettavissa" joten en sen kummemmin varmistellut asiaa vaan pistin tilauksen sisään. Tänään tuli tilausvahvistus, että maksupuoli OK ja arvioitu lähetysaika 8-12.5. eli kolmen viikon päästä ja siihen päälle vielä rahdin ottama aika. Onko ne lomalla siellä Saksassa vai mitä tämä on? En ole ennen törmännyt tällaiseen saksalaiseen täsmällisyyteen..

Edit: ja prkl nyt huomasin, että sama pyörä on sitten -250 euron alennuksessa.  :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy ottaa yhteyttä ja koittaa tinkiä oma tilaus tuohon tai peruuttaa ja tilata uusiksi..

----------


## simtee

Huomasin kanssa tuon tarjouksen ja ainakin mulla onnistui eilen tilatun Neuron AL 8.9 päivitys AL 9.9 -malliseksi 200e lisärahalla.  Tosin samalla toimitusaika venähti tuohon samaan 8.-12.5, kun AL 8.9 oli luvattu jo ensi viikoksi.  Ennakoivatkohan tehtaalla allennusmyynnin aiheuttamaan ruuhkaa?  Minulla vielä maksutapana tilisiirto, eli pitää odotella alkuviikkoon että maksu näkyy Canyonilla.  Aika tuskaa olla nyt ilman fillaria pari viikkoa kun vanhakin meni juuri kaupaksi...

----------


## Wilgios

> Tilasin Rotkolta juuri Neuron AL 8.9 -fillarin.  Tuo tulee nykyään DT Swiss m 1700 spline two 29 -kiekoilla, jotka ovat käsittääkseni tubeless-ready.  Onko tietoa tuleeko kiekkojen mukana myös tubeless-venttiilit, vai pitääkö noita alkaa tilailla hyllyyn jo valmiiksi?  Mukana tulevat renkaat (Continental Mountain King II RaceSport 2.4 | Continental X-King RaceSport  2,4) eivät taida soveltua tubeless-käyttöön, pitäisi olla Protection-versiot?



Veikkaisin, että tubeless venttiilit tulee mukana. Varmaksi ei arvaa sanoa, mutta pari vuotta sitten Nerven mukana tuli yhdessä pienessä laatikossa kaikki osien manuaalit yms... sisältäen nuo venttiilit.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jebbajee

Tuli itselläkin tilattua Neuron 8.9, mutta se on jo lähtenyt ja arviolta tulee keskiviikkona. Budjetin ylärajassa, niin ei harmita niin paljoa tuo 9.9 alennus  :Hymy:  Kiekot olisi ollut vielä paremmat.

Toimitusajaksi itsellekin automaattiviestissä lupasi vasta 1.5-5.5, vaikka piti olla heti toimitettavissa. Tosin nopeaa selvisi, että tuleekin heti.

----------


## simtee

> Veikkaisin, että tubeless venttiilit tulee mukana. Varmaksi ei arvaa sanoa, mutta pari vuotta sitten Nerven mukana tuli yhdessä pienessä laatikossa kaikki osien manuaalit yms... sisältäen nuo venttiilit.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ok, kiitos tiedosta.  Enpä sitten lähde hankkimaan etukäteen muuta kuin litkuja.

----------


## Late_h

Onkohan Canyonin Suomen asiakaspalvelulla tapana vastailla sähköposteihin virka-ajan ulkopuolella? Jää nähtäväksi, mutta jos ei sunnuntaihin mennessä tule vastausta tiedusteliin eilisen tilauksen päivittämisestä alennushintoihin, voisi tarjoushaukan elkein laittaa toisen tilauksen tarjoushinnalla pyörästä ja peruuttaa eilisen täysihintaisen.

----------


## leppikallio

> Vastaisikohan tämä auki oleviin kysymyksiin:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...pectral-49590/



Jeh. Ale vauhditti valintaa, saa nähdä tuliko taas "tunteella valittu, järjellä koettu" tyyppinen ratkaisu tehtyä. Myöskään koosta ei nyt ihan 100% voi olla kun ei onnistunut M/L kokoja bongaamaan tähän hätään livenä. Noh, ei tuo M voi pahasti kai metsään mennä koska koska sitä tup heidän mitoitusohjelmansa ja ASPAnkin kommentit suosittelivat. Tai, ASPAn kommenttien mukaan myös L menisi mutta koska nyt haussa täsmähikoilun ja lihaskunnon parantamisen väline, fyysisiin vammoihin karaistumisen takaava värkki niin tuo pienempi lienee ok. Nähtäväksi jää. Toivottavasti ei joudu tuota "30vrk" optiota käyttämään.

Ja, "vihreänä" tottakai ;P

---




> Arvioitu toimitusaika tehtaalta  24. - 28. Apr 2017  Saat toimituksen käynnistyessä seurantatunnuksen sähköpostiisi.



---

----------


## juu-zo

> Onkohan Canyonin Suomen asiakaspalvelulla tapana vastailla sähköposteihin virka-ajan ulkopuolella? Jää nähtäväksi, mutta jos ei sunnuntaihin mennessä tule vastausta tiedusteliin eilisen tilauksen päivittämisestä alennushintoihin, voisi tarjoushaukan elkein laittaa toisen tilauksen tarjoushinnalla pyörästä ja peruuttaa eilisen täysihintaisen.



Ei tarvitse ressata, itse odottelin pyörää 3kk jonka aikana tuli alet. Maksoin pyörän normaalihintaisena ja kun suomen aspan kanssa sovittiin että laittavat alennuksen määrän palautuksena tilille. Näin ei tarvinut omaa paikkaa tilausjonoissa menettää ja sain nopeammin pyörän.

----------


## Tumbe

Morjes!

Olen aloitteleva pyöräilijä ja noin tonnin hintaluokassa etsin itselleni fillaria. Mulle suositeltiin suoraan Canyonin pyöriä.

Keskenään kilpailee nyt M-koon AL 6.9 ja 7.9. Tuo 6.9 ois 950e alennuksessa tämän viikonlopun ajan. Teenkö suuren virheen, jos en laita 250e lisää (norm. 200e) vai huomaisiko aloittelija edes tuollaista eroa? Mitkä on toimitusajat olleet yleensä, kun kassalle mentäessäkin lukee "Toimitus heti"? 

Terveisin amatööri

----------


## Jar56

Itselle tuli Neuroni vähän yli viikossa.Maksun varmistus kesti muutaman päivän.Kun olivat saaneet maksun niin fillari lähti seuraavana päivänä.Siististi tuli kotiovelle .Ei kovin aktiivista yhteyden pitoa ollut.Tilatessa tuli lasku ja sen jälkeen ilmoitus ,että rahat on tullut ja ilmoitus että on lähetetty.

----------


## simtee

^^
Toivotaan, että oma tulee edes suunnilleen samassa ajassa. Maksoin tosiaan ensin 8.9 Neuronin ja sitten välirahan 9.9 tarjousmalliin, joten kaikki mahdollisuudet sekoilulle toimittajan päässä ovat ilmassa.  Kaikenlaisia pyörätapahtumia tulossa ensi kuussa ja fillarista ei ole tietoakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jar56

Toivotaan että homma on hanskassa.Yleensä jos joutuu jotain muuttaan niin,se ei mene suunnitellusti.Mutta luotetaan että Canyon on luottamuksen arvoinen.

----------


## Late_h

> Tilasin pitkään eri merkkien ja mallien välillä pyöriteltyäni viimein eilen Spectral AL 6.0 EX:n. Nettisivujen mukaan punaista L-kokoa oli "heti toimitettavissa" joten en sen kummemmin varmistellut asiaa vaan pistin tilauksen sisään. Tänään tuli tilausvahvistus, että maksupuoli OK ja arvioitu lähetysaika 8-12.5. eli kolmen viikon päästä ja siihen päälle vielä rahdin ottama aika. Onko ne lomalla siellä Saksassa vai mitä tämä on? En ole ennen törmännyt tällaiseen saksalaiseen täsmällisyyteen..
> 
> Edit: ja prkl nyt huomasin, että sama pyörä on sitten -250 euron alennuksessa.  Täytyy ottaa yhteyttä ja koittaa tinkiä oma tilaus tuohon tai peruuttaa ja tilata uusiksi..



Vastailen tähän itselleni. Kuulemma tilausvahvistuksen toimitusaikaan on laitettu hieman puskuria ja paketti lähteneekin tehtaalta jo tällä viikolla eli pari viikkoa ennen tuota tilausvahvistuksen toimitusaika-arvioita. Lisäksi hyvittävät tämän viikonlopun alennuskampanjan 250 euroa luottokortilleni jälkikäteen, vaikka "lähtökohtaisesti koskee vain kampanjan aikana tilattuja tuotteta". Reilu veto heiltä ja asiakas pysyi tyytyväisenä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkav

Eilen laitoin Grand Canyon AL 6.9:n tiluusen, oli toimitettavissa heti ja tilausvahvistuksessa oli myös tuo 8.-12.5. Taitaa olla joku vakiopuskuri..

----------


## Late_h

> Eilen laitoin Grand Canyon AL 6.9:n tiluusen, oli toimitettavissa heti ja tilausvahvistuksessa oli myös tuo 8.-12.5. Taitaa olla joku vakiopuskuri..



Itse tosiaan tilasin viime torstaina, perjantaina tuli tilausvahvarissa toimitusaika 8-12.5. ja nyt tänään tuli sähköposti että paketti matkalla.

----------


## simtee

Jonkinlainen ruuhka tuosta viikonlopun tarjouskampanjasta taisi aiheutua.  Minulla nyt kaksi fillaria tilauksessa, toinen tilattu viime viikon perjantaina ja toinen sunnuntaina ja kumpikaan noista ei ole vielä lähtenyt matkaan.  Mites Latella, joko kuinka pitkälle oma pyöräsi on ehtinyt parissa päivässä?

----------


## Jukkav

> Jonkinlainen ruuhka tuosta viikonlopun tarjouskampanjasta taisi aiheutua.  Minulla nyt kaksi fillaria tilauksessa, toinen tilattu viime viikon perjantaina ja toinen sunnuntaina ja kumpikaan noista ei ole vielä lähtenyt matkaan.  Mites Latella, joko kuinka pitkälle oma pyöräsi on ehtinyt parissa päivässä?



Mun sunnuntain tilauksesta tuli tänään UPSin koodit, ei paha.

----------


## simtee

No nyt näytti olevan omatkin pyörät UPS:n kuljetuksessa, kyllä Canyon näköjään osaa hommansa ( =

----------


## Late_h

> Jonkinlainen ruuhka tuosta viikonlopun tarjouskampanjasta taisi aiheutua.  Minulla nyt kaksi fillaria tilauksessa, toinen tilattu viime viikon perjantaina ja toinen sunnuntaina ja kumpikaan noista ei ole vielä lähtenyt matkaan.  Mites Latella, joko kuinka pitkälle oma pyöräsi on ehtinyt parissa päivässä?



Spectral on kuitattu eilen Tanskassa matkalla Suomeen. UPS:n arvioitu toimitusaika Tampereelle on huomenna torstaina. Mukavan ripeästi on tosiaan edennyt tähän saakka Canyonin tilaus-toimitusprosessi. Ajokelit kun saisi vielä myös tänne Suomeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## juhazz

Miten usein tuolla canyonin kaupassa on noita tarjouspäiviä?

----------


## Late_h

> Miten usein tuolla canyonin kaupassa on noita tarjouspäiviä?



Näin isoja alennuksia on harvemmin näkynyt ainakaan mitä muistan viimeisen parin vuoden ajalta. Syys-lokakuussa on ollut aina kuluvan vuoden mallit alennuksessa sitä mukaa kuin uusia ensi vuoden malleja on alkanut ilmestyä.

Oma Spectral saapui eilen UPS:llä eli tasan viikko tilauksesta oli paketti ovella. Ensimmäisenä täytyy todeta, että tämä "rebel red" mattapunainen väritys on todella upea ja kaikki hitsisaumatkin on hienosti viimeistelty rungossa. Alaputkeen takajarrun ja hissitolpan putket kiinnittävät muoviset pidikkeet vaikuttaa hieman heikoilta, mutta katsotaan miten pysyvät. Jotain rungon suojamuovia pitää myös laittaa emäputken kylkeen kaapelien alle.

Millaisilla keulan ja iskarin paineilla olette ajelleet täällä, jos jollain sattuu olla alla Pike/Monarch-jousitus? Täytyy alkaa näitä haarukoida paikoilleen tänään.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Omassa Grand Canyon al 6.9:ssä niistä vaijerien ja letkujen mustista muovisista kannattimista osa meni poikki heti parin ekan viikon aikana, ne ovat ilmeisen heppoista tavaraa. Korvasin nippusiteillä helposti ja nopeasti.

----------


## Tumbe

Aika jännä, että tilasin Jukkavia aikasemmin, mutta ei ole vielä rahat lähteny tililtä eikä UPSin koodia näy. Arvioitu toimitusaika oli sama ja maksoin Paypallilla kortin kans.

----------


## Sikki

Taas on Canyonin pyörissä alennuksia päällä. Tilasin viime viikolla halvimman Spectralin, sivuilla luki toimitus 2 viikon päähän, tilausvahvistuksessa sanottiin että lähtisi tällä viikolla, mutta lähtikin jo 2 päivän päästä tilauksesta. Huomenna perillä. Ystävällinen asiakaspalvelija Chatissa lupasi hyvittää minullekin lahjakorttina tarjouksen ja maksamani erotuksen, kun tilausta ei ole vielä toimitettu.

Erinomaista palvelua, toivottavasti pyörä on yhtä hyvää laatua.

----------


## Mendota

Tarjoileeko tuo tarjous Neuron AL 9.0 hyvää hinta-laatua, vai onko muita varteenotettavia kilpailijoita samaan hintaluokkaan? Kannattaisiko esim hiilikuituisten suuntaan tähyillä vai antaako ne paljoa lisää alumiiniseen nähden?

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron/neuron-al-9-0.html

----------


## Mendota

Tarkennetaan siis edellistä viestiä hieman, jäykkäperällä ajellut pari vuotta ja alaselkä (jossa vähän rakennevikaa) tahtoo kipeytyä pitkien lenkkien jälkeen, joten täysjousto alkanut kiinnostaa. Minkälaisessa tarjouksessa AL 9.9 oli viime viikonloppuna?

----------


## Late_h

> Tarkennetaan siis edellistä viestiä hieman, jäykkäperällä ajellut pari vuotta ja alaselkä (jossa vähän rakennevikaa) tahtoo kipeytyä pitkien lenkkien jälkeen, joten täysjousto alkanut kiinnostaa. Minkälaisessa tarjouksessa AL 9.9 oli viime viikonloppuna?



AL 9.9 oli viime viikonloppuna -250 tai -300e eli 2699-2749e. Edullisimmat Spectralit AL 5.0 EX ja 6.0 olisi kyllä hyvissä hinnoissa taas. Itse tähyilisin Spectralia, jos 27,5" mielessä ja vastaavasti Neuronia sitten 29" tapauksessa.

----------


## simtee

Ostin tuon Neuron AL 9.9 viikonlopun tarjouksesta, alennus oli -200e.  Hyvä fillari kyllä, kaikki osat vaikuttavat oikein laadukkailta ja geo toimii.  Mietin ensin Trek Fuel 8 2017, mutta Canyonissa miltei jokainen osa oli laadukkaampaa sarjaa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Onko muuten MBUK lehellä taipumusta yleensä sorsia saksalaisia? Maaliskuun numerossa kun oli Neuron 9.9SL vs Camper vs Optic C9.2 vs Fuel EX 9, niin julistivat Neuronin selkeäksi häviäjäksi vanhanaikaisen geon vuoksi.
...no takahaarukka voitaja Trekkiin sentin pitempi ja keula 2 astetta jyrkempi, mutta painossa 1.3kg Neuronille josta puolet pyörivistä niin tarraisin Canyoniin.

----------


## leppikallio

> ...Neuronin selkeäksi häviäjäksi vanhanaikaisen geon vuoksi.
> ...no takahaarukka voitaja Trekkiin sentin pitempi ja keula 2 astetta jyrkempi, mutta painossa 1.3kg Neuronille josta puolet pyörivistä niin tarraisin Canyoniin.



Johan noissakin geometrian eroissa olisi mutta onhan noissa reippahasti muuteinkin eroa, taulukoiden perusteellakin? Minkä voi nähdä ihan suoraan mm. stemmin pituudesta joka Neuroneissa varsin pitkä. En tiedä otettiinko testissä kantaa kuinka paljon ylä- / alamäki käyttäytymiseen mutta jälkimmäinen tuntuu toki saavan isosti huomiota. muodin tässä aallonharjassa. Neuronia on kait muuallakin mainittu hyväksi kiipeämään ja vikuriksi alaspäin mennessä joka on aika helppo uskoa kun eroja mm. juuri noiden kahden välillä katselee. Kuski on enemmän eturenkaan päällä Neuronissa?

Spekseiltään muutoin Neuronit toki ovatkin houkuttelevia. Hinta/paino/osasarjat...

----------


## simtee

Jep, ota näistä selvää.  Saksalainen julkaisu laittaa tietty oman maan tekeleet kärkeen, tässä taas Neuron AL 9.9 testivoittajana kymmenen pyörän joukossa:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/m....1650816.2.htm

Ja nimenomaan ihmetellään, että pyörä ei vikuroi alamäessäkään suht jyrkästä keulasta huolimatta.

----------


## leppikallio

> Jep, ota näistä selvää.  Saksalainen julkaisu laittaa tietty oman maan tekeleet kärkeen, tässä taas Neuron AL 9.9 testivoittajana kymmenen pyörän joukossa:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/m....1650816.2.htm
> 
> Ja nimenomaan ihmetellään, että pyörä ei vikuroi alamäessäkään suht jyrkästä keulasta huolimatta.



Mjoo... Saksalehdessä on vuoden 2017 pyörät ainakin eroteltu kategorioihin hippasen "käyttötarkoituksen" mukaan eikä verrattu ihan appelsiineja ja banaaneita toisiinsa. Neuron "retkipyörä" ja vaikkapa tuo Trekki enemmän "AM/trail" pyörä...? Jos johonkin Canyoniin tuota pitäisi verrata niin Spectral lienee tuon vastine? Jota ei tietysti saa 29" kiekoilla.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Mää en ossaa saksaa mutta ei kait tuossa Trekkiä olekkaan, no muita 130mm joustavia kyllä. Mutta joka tapauksessa paremmuuden ja makuasioiden rajoilla liikuttaneen.
Mua ärsyttää ttä Norco Optic on viimeinen saksan paperissa, mulla on jonkinlainen haavekuva siitä ja fillarilehessähän ylistettiin (testissä) kovasti sen huippumallia, kun karvalakkimalli (vertailu) taas oli sössitty keulalla ja renkailla/kiekoilla.

----------


## Jar56

Canyon neuron ollut nyt hetken aikaa.Pyörä on ollut odotetun lainen,kaikki pelaa loistavasti.Pieniä muutoksia on joutunut tekemään.Kannattimen joutui vaihtamaan -35 sai tangon kohdilleen.Satula tolpan,satula jäi hiukan eteen.Ainoa mikä oli niin eturengas oli väärin päin,eli pyörimis suunta.

----------


## Late_h

Pari pidempää lenkkiä heitetty nyt uudella Spectralilla (AL 6.0 EX). Ensikokemukset 29" XC-jäykkäperän jälkeen on kyllä todella maireat. Tässä on omasta mielestä hieno tasapaino miten pyörä kiipeää satulasta poljettuna ja sitten taas satula ala-asennossa menee alamäkeen pahimmatkin kivikot vielä upeammin. Itsellä 180cm pituisena on L-koon runko alla, jonka otin Canyonin aspan suosittelemana pienellä riskillä ja tuntuu kyllä aivan passelilta. 
Jousituksen säädöt tuntui keulassa osuvan kerralla kuntoon ohjeasteikon mukaan, mutta takaiskarin säädöissä on vielä hakemista. Painan karvan yli 90kg ja yllätyin kuinka paljon painetta Monarchiin piti laittaa, että sain sagin noin 30 prosenttiin. Paineet on tällä hetkellä iskarissa 270 psi ja se tuntuu ajossa hieman kovalta eikä kovemmassakaan menossa ole käyttänyt kuin 70-80% joustovarasta - vaikuttaa todella progressiiviselta. Poljettaessa iskari on hyvä, mutta olisin toivonut että se käyttäisi joustovaroja hieman avokätisemmin, samoin kuin Pike keulilla. Onko Monarchin säätöihin mitään vinkkejä?

----------


## Mendota

Neuron AL 9.9 tulossa. Kannattaako tubeless-operaatio tähän? Renkaina ovat takana Continental X-King Racesport 2,4 ja edessä Mountain King II Racesport 2.4. Vanteet DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One. 
Kerrotaan vielä että minkäänlaisia kokemuksia tubeless-hommista ei ole ennestään  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

Onko se maastopyörä? Jos vastaus on kyllä, kannattaa  :Leveä hymy:  Etenkin jos sillä ajetaan maastossa. Mutta minun käsitys Continentalin kumeista on että Racesport on ohkaisimmilla seinämillä (kuten Schwalben Liteskin) joiden tubeless-käyttö voi olla haasteellista. Protection-versio (tai Snakeskin Schwalbelta) olisi parempi valinta tubelesshommiin. Kiekoissa saattaa olla ilmatiivis teippaus valmiina.

----------


## Arhipoff

> Neuron AL 9.9 tulossa. Kannattaako tubeless-operaatio tähän? Renkaina ovat takana Continental X-King Racesport 2,4 ja edessä Mountain King II Racesport 2.4. Vanteet DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One. 
> Kerrotaan vielä että minkäänlaisia kokemuksia tubeless-hommista ei ole ennestään



Omasta sain litkutettua contin racesportit. Vaati vain enemmän pumppailua ja litkun lisäämistä jotta ajan kanssa asettuivat verraten schwalben snake skin:hin...

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jabe.BRD

> Neuron AL 9.9 tulossa. Kannattaako tubeless-operaatio tähän? Renkaina ovat takana Continental X-King Racesport 2,4 ja edessä Mountain King II Racesport 2.4. Vanteet DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One. 
> Kerrotaan vielä että minkäänlaisia kokemuksia tubeless-hommista ei ole ennestään



Kannattaa ja onnistuu kunhan valmistelee hyvin.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...sport-litkutus
Renkaat ei ole tubeless ready mallia mutta onnistuu kyllä.

----------


## Mendota

Neuron AL 9.9 saapunut ja testailtu. Aiemmin jäykkäperällä vaikeahkot pätkät menivät aivan heittämällä, varsinkin hissitolppa laskettuna alas. Ensifiilikset siis oikein hyvät, mahtavaa kun jäykkäperän jälkeen saa istua ja ajaa  :Hymy:  Ainut miinuspuoli tähän mennessä löytyy jarruista, joiden pitäisi olla hyvät, Shimano XT M8000 180mm levyillä. Varsinkin takajarrua saa juntata kunnolla jotta takapyörän saa lukkoon. Palatkin ääntävät vaikka ei ole ollut märkää. Verrokkina 2 vuotta vanha jäykkäperä, jonka SLX-nestejarrut pienemmillä levyillä pysäyttävät huomattavasti paremmin. Oisko jo uusissa jarruissa ilmaa, vai muuten säädöt pielessä? Pyrähän pitäisi olla tehtaalla testattu. 

Takaiskarin säädöt (Fox performance elite float dps lv) vaativat vielä perehtymistä, etupää tuntui hyvältä jo ensi lenkillä mutta takaiskari tuntui liian pehmeältä "open" asennossa vaikka paineet olivat painon mukaan, keskimmäisellä säädöllä meno oli jo parempaa, ja viimeisellä asetuksella pyörästä tulee jäykkäperä.

----------


## jhalmar

> Ainut miinuspuoli tähän mennessä löytyy jarruista, joiden pitäisi olla hyvät, Shimano XT M8000 180mm levyillä. Varsinkin takajarrua saa juntata kunnolla jotta takapyörän saa lukkoon. Palatkin ääntävät vaikka ei ole ollut märkää. Verrokkina 2 vuotta vanha jäykkäperä, jonka SLX-nestejarrut pienemmillä levyillä pysäyttävät huomattavasti paremmin. Oisko jo uusissa jarruissa ilmaa, vai muuten säädöt pielessä?



Olethan ajanut jarrut sisään eli useita kymmeniä täysjarrutuksia jostain 30km/h+ vauhdista?

----------


## makimies

Vähän täytyy kehua tuota Canyonin asiakaspalvelua, toimi ainakin nyt ihan loistavasti

----------


## makimies

> Jousituksen säädöt tuntui keulassa osuvan kerralla kuntoon ohjeasteikon mukaan, mutta takaiskarin säädöissä on vielä hakemista. Painan karvan yli 90kg ja yllätyin kuinka paljon painetta Monarchiin piti laittaa, että sain sagin noin 30 prosenttiin. Paineet on tällä hetkellä iskarissa 270 psi ja se tuntuu ajossa hieman kovalta eikä kovemmassakaan menossa ole käyttänyt kuin 70-80% joustovarasta - vaikuttaa todella progressiiviselta. Poljettaessa iskari on hyvä, mutta olisin toivonut että se käyttäisi joustovaroja hieman avokätisemmin, samoin kuin Pike keulilla. Onko Monarchin säätöihin mitään vinkkejä?



Riippuu varmasti iskarin mallistakin nuo paineet.

Omassa monarch Rt debon air laitan noin 250psi. 
Huollon jälkeen alkoi pitämään paineita huomattavasti paremmin imo.
Painoa 99kg ilman ajokamoja.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Olethan ajanut jarrut sisään eli useita kymmeniä täysjarrutuksia jostain 30km/h+ vauhdista?



Joo... sisäänajo on välttämätön. Tietysti on mahdollista, joskaan ei todennäköistä, että levyissä on jotakin töhnää, joka pitää putsata pois. Asetoni käynee siihen tarkoitukseen. (?) 

XT-jarrut itsessään ovat kyllä hyvää kamaa. Aivan yhtä hyvät kuin SLX:tkin :-)

----------


## Mendota

> Joo... sisäänajo on välttämätön. Tietysti on mahdollista, joskaan ei todennäköistä, että levyissä on jotakin töhnää, joka pitää putsata pois. Asetoni käynee siihen tarkoitukseen. (?) 
> 
> XT-jarrut itsessään ovat kyllä hyvää kamaa. Aivan yhtä hyvät kuin SLX:tkin :-)



Muistin väärin, eivät olleet toisen pyörän jarrut edes SLX, vaan deore M615. Mielestäni nuo ovat todella hyvät verrattuna uusiin XT-jarruihin, M615:lla pyörä pysähtyy kuin seinään tarvittaessa vähemmällä voimalla. Noh, täytyy jatkaa vielä sisäänajoa ennen kuin tuomitsee, kilsoja kertynyt vasta muutamia kymmeniä, jarrutellut olen kyllä reippaasti.

----------


## Jurpu

Vuoden vanha AL SL 6.9 ja ohjainlaakeri vaihtokunnossa. Onko muilla mennyt noita? Muistaakseni toi on joku Canyonin oma laakeri.

----------


## elasto

> Vuoden vanha AL SL 6.9 ja ohjainlaakeri vaihtokunnossa. Onko muilla mennyt noita? Muistaakseni toi on joku Canyonin oma laakeri.



Puoli vuotta ajetusta Exceed CF SLX:stä tippui alempi ohjainlaakeri huollon yhteydessä murusina lattialle. Cane Creekin 40-sarjalainen tuossa muistaakseni on, mutta varsinkin se alempi laakeri on todella huonosti suojattu, joten vettä menee laakeriin aika helposti. Pitäisi varmaan rasvailla sitä useammin, mutta en ole jaksanut. Eipä nuo mahottomia maksa. Tuntuu vähän joka pyörästä menevän kerran vuodessa vaihtoon ohjainlaakeri tai keskiö.

----------


## Vito78

^Meni kans Spectralista cc40-sarjalainen vuodessa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jurpu

70 e ja risat.

----------


## juhazz

Onko kukaan viritellyt Grand Canyoniinsa hissitolppaa?

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Vuoden vanha AL SL 6.9 ja ohjainlaakeri vaihtokunnossa. Onko muilla mennyt noita? Muistaakseni toi on joku Canyonin oma laakeri.



Mulla on sama pyörä ja siinä ainakin on joku FSA:n headset.

----------


## conveyer

Aloittelija kaipaisi apua kun maasturi-kuume iski. Etsinnässä talven työmatka-ajoon ja ainakin kesälle polku/latu-ura ajoon jäykkäperäistä. Budjetti 1000e, ylitystä nyt postikulujen verran kärsii tulla.

Canyoneista silmään iskenyt Grand Canyon AL 6.9 https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-9.html ja 5.9 https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/grand-...on-al-5-9.html.
Onko tuossa 6.9:ssä osat 100e hintalisän väärti? Lisäksi tuo Canyonin mittari ehdottelee kooksi L. Miehellä mittaa 191, inseam 92. XL raja menee ilmeisesti 95 inseamissa, mutta jääköhän tuo pitkähkölle muuten lyhykäiseksi L koossa.
Muitakin merkkejä toki voi ehdotella.

Kiitokset avuista.

----------


## Late_h

Ihan vaan vinkkinä, nyt on hyvässä alennuksessa Canyonin maastopyöriä. Mallista riippuen 200-700e normihinnasta pois.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/trailsarecalling/

----------


## Mendota

No voi pers, 3 viikkoa sitten toimitettu pyörä nyt tarjouksessa. Noh, aina häviää.

----------


## ear

Moi, ajattelin hankkia Canyon AL 7.9. Olen 180 pitkä, jääkö M liian pieneksi vai meneekö L liian isoksi?

----------


## Kop_one

Tervehdys foorumille. Olen hommaamassa toista Canyonin AL maasturia ja olen pähkinyt tuota kokoa. Edellinen oli XL kokoinen, mutta miettinyt tuon L-koon sopivuutta. Omat mitat 190 cm ja inseam 90cm. Joten asiaan, olisiko jollain ystävällisellä foorumistilla mahdollisesti AL 6/7/8.9 mallia Pirkanmaalla mahdollisesti nähtävillä? Olisin jokseenkin kiinnostunut näkemään tuon mitoituksen eron livenä ennen varsinaisen ostopäätöksen tekoa. Olen mitoilta juuri tuossa rajamaissa.
Toisaalta myöskin vertautuvuus Cuben LTD malliin kiinnostaa, kun tuo Cuben 21" tuntuu itselle kovinkin sopivalta. Kiitos jos joltain irtoaa vinkkiä.

----------


## dxteri

Voi perkl. Exceed 6.9 wmn pro race on tarjouksessa mutta ei miesten malli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Voi perkl. Exceed 6.9 wmn pro race on tarjouksessa mutta ei miesten malli 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Miesten malli tuli tarjoukseen eilen puolilta päivin :Vink:  Pistin yhden tilaukseen.

----------


## krooninenpyöräkuume

Kuinka paljon eroa AL SL 7.9 ja AL 6.9? Hinnassa eroa satasen verran, eri keulat ja painoeroa jonkin verran? Onko aloittelijalle juurikaan merkitystä?

https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...945&bike2=3944

Entä osaako joku sanoa, miten Canyonin jäykkäperät vertautuvat Radonin vastaaviin? Onko siinä kyse vain mieltymyksistä?

----------


## ViliA

7.9 110mm keula 68.5 asteen kulmalla ja 6.9 kaiketi 100mm keula 70asteen kulmalla. Eli 7.9 pikkasen "rennompi" ajotuntuma loivemman ja pidemmän keulan vuoksi. 7.9. Lisäksi speksien mukaan reilu kilon kevyempi, eli laittaisin sen satasen tuohon 7.9 malliin ilmanmuuta.

Canyonilla on asiakaspalvelu/takuu/huolto asiat Suomessa, joka ainakin omalla kohdallani toiminut kuin junan vessa. Ottavat asian hoitaakseen ja toiminta ripeää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dxteri

> Miesten malli tuli tarjoukseen eilen puolilta päivin Pistin yhden tilaukseen.



Huomasin saman myös eilen ja illasta olikin tilaus vetämässä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VHV

Moro!

Nyt kun Grand Canyonit alessa, niin mietinnässä SL 8.9 hintaan 1199e tai SL 7.9 hintaa 999e. Kantsiiko tämä 200e lisäsijoittaminen?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Moro!
> 
> Nyt kun Grand Canyonit alessa, niin mietinnässä SL 8.9 hintaan 1199e tai SL 7.9 hintaa 999e. Kantsiiko tämä 200e lisäsijoittaminen?



Ainakin jarrut paranee, ja 10 vaihteet päivittyy 11 vaihteiseksi. Eli tuosta on helppo tehdä trendikäs 1 x 11 kun ottaa edestä rattaat ja vaihtajan pois, ja pistää N/W rattaan tilalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## kiekkonen

Täältä lähti kans viikko sitten al sl 7.9 tilaukseen..frankfurtissa jo tulossa

----------


## litku

Exceed -malleja oliko kenelläkään? Niistä mitään mainitsemisen arvoista? 7.9 Pro Race malli aivan liipasimella...

----------


## juu-zo

Minulla cf slx 9.9 race hieman omaan makuun päiviteltynä. Ei pahaa sanottavaa. Kevyt runko ja järkevät komponentit. Geo sopii omaan käteen ainakin ihan hyvin.

----------


## Hylsy

Neuron AL 7.0 tai 8.0 himottais nyt vähän liikaakin.. Onkos tommoset hyviä? Onko isotkin erot noitten välillä ja kannattaako toi 8.0 ennemmin? Ite en mitään näistä ymmärrä, paitsi että ei tolla nykysellä Radon ZR Team 5.0 fillarilla perse kestä polkea metässä pitkiä pätkiä, ja sen vois näppärästi jättää yleiskäyttöä varten, ei niin haittais huono keulakaan enää.

----------


## litku

> Neuron AL 7.0 tai 8.0 himottais nyt vähän liikaakin.. Onkos tommoset hyviä? Onko isotkin erot noitten välillä ja kannattaako toi 8.0 ennemmin? Ite en mitään näistä ymmärrä, paitsi että ei tolla nykysellä Radon ZR Team 5.0 fillarilla perse kestä polkea metässä pitkiä pätkiä, ja sen vois näppärästi jättää yleiskäyttöä varten, ei niin haittais huono keulakaan enää.



Huomasithan, että molemmat mallit ovat 27,5" kiekkokoolla? Myöskin kalliimpi malli on 11s kun halvempi on 10s. Jarrut myös paremmat 8.0:lla. Minun mielestä hintaero on perusteltu ja valinta olisi tuo kalliimpi malli.

----------


## litku

> Minulla cf slx 9.9 race hieman omaan makuun päiviteltynä. Ei pahaa sanottavaa. Kevyt runko ja järkevät komponentit. Geo sopii omaan käteen ainakin ihan hyvin.



Loppu se jahkailu ja tilaukseen meni. Odottavan aika on taas ... :Hymy:

----------


## Nautiskelija

Onko kukaan kokeillut, saako AL 6.9:ään mahtumaan 27.5+ kiekot ja renkaat?

----------


## Late_h

Nyt pari kuukautta ja useamman sata kilometriä uudella Spectralilla ajaneena alkaa olla säädöt ja tuntuma kohdallaan. Ainoa isompi moite täytyy antaa tuosta SDG Circuit satulasta, joka on yhtään pidemmällä (yli 2 tunnin) lenkillä todella epämukava itselle jopa kevyesti pehmustettujen Foxin alushousujen kanssa. Viime viikonloppuna tuli ajettua vajaa 4 tuntia pelkkää maanteitä/metsäautoteitä ja kesti pari päivää lenkin jälkeen että on tunto kokonaan palautunut haarojen väliin.

Olen lukenut muualtakin kommentteja ko. satulan mukavuudesta tai pikemmenkin sen puutteesta ja ajatuksena on kyllä vaihtaa se pikimmiten. Menee hieman OT:ksi, mutta millähän tuota kannattaisi korvata - olisiko esim. Ergon SMA3 hieman pehmeämpi satula?

----------


## Krabba

> Nyt pari kuukautta ja useamman sata kilometriä uudella Spectralilla ajaneena alkaa olla säädöt ja tuntuma kohdallaan. Ainoa isompi moite täytyy antaa tuosta SDG Circuit satulasta, joka on yhtään pidemmällä (yli 2 tunnin) lenkillä todella epämukava itselle jopa kevyesti pehmustettujen Foxin alushousujen kanssa. Viime viikonloppuna tuli ajettua vajaa 4 tuntia pelkkää maanteitä/metsäautoteitä ja kesti pari päivää lenkin jälkeen että on tunto kokonaan palautunut haarojen väliin.
> 
> Olen lukenut muualtakin kommentteja ko. satulan mukavuudesta tai pikemmenkin sen puutteesta ja ajatuksena on kyllä vaihtaa se pikimmiten. Menee hieman OT:ksi, mutta millähän tuota kannattaisi korvata - olisiko esim. Ergon SMA3 hieman pehmeämpi satula?



Esimerkiksi Charge Spoon on kokeilemisen arvoinen. Olen ollut tyytyväinen ja ei ole hinnalla pilattu. https://www.veloshop.fi/charge-spoon-satula.html

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hylsy

> Huomasithan, että molemmat mallit ovat 27,5" kiekkokoolla? Myöskin kalliimpi malli on 11s kun halvempi on 10s. Jarrut myös paremmat 8.0:lla. Minun mielestä hintaero on perusteltu ja valinta olisi tuo kalliimpi malli.



Tuli joo huomattua, ja se on se itelle mieluisampi koko. Kiitoksia, nyt vielä sit pitää miettiä raaskiiko ton tilata. Onneks on sunnuntaihin asti aikaa miettiä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Strive pikku muutoksilla. 
-work components -1' angleset
-cane creek dbcoil cs, valt jousella
-x01 eagle carbon kammet
-renthal fatbat carbon tanko
-custom decalia keulassa

Angleset muutti pyörän luonnetta erittäin positiivisesti

----------


## rokthom

On tässä alkukesä tullu ajeltua grand canyon 7.9 ja ajankohtaiseksi on noussut renkaiden päivitys. Nuilla alkuperäisillä renkailla mukavilla paineilla ajettuna takapyörän kumi on puhjennut aivan liian tiheään. Paineita pitää piettää korkealla ja pitoominaisuudet kärsivät. Eli pitäisi varmaan päästä tuosta sisurista eroon tubeless muunnoksella. 

Onko nuista crossride kiekkojen tubeless asennuksista kokemusta? Kannattaako näille alkaa edes yrittämään vaan pitäiskö päivittää myös kiekot parempiin?

----------


## Hylsy

Mikäs toi Canyonilta tilaamisen jälkeen tulleessa sähköpostissa oleva "maksutapasi" alla oleva Nordean tilinumero on? Pitäskö se sinne pistää, vai niitten sivuilta muuten löytyvään Saksalaiseen tiliin?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mikäs toi Canyonilta tilaamisen jälkeen tulleessa sähköpostissa oleva "maksutapasi" alla oleva Nordean tilinumero on? Pitäskö se sinne pistää, vai niitten sivuilta muuten löytyvään Saksalaiseen tiliin?



Sinne Nordean tilille olen itse maksanut.

----------


## pätkä

Suomen Nordean tilille maksoin myös itse.

----------


## Hylsy

Jees hyvä, kiitoksia. Sinne tungin nyt itekki rahaa, sitte vielä ku malttais oottaa.

----------


## siimoo

Ne ketkä teistä ovat valinneet maksutavaksi ennakkomaksun, niin montako päivää on kestänyt tilisiirron vastaanottaminen Canyonilla?

Itse tilasin viime torstaina, mutta siltikin näyttää sivulla odottaa tilaa. SEPA-siirto meni saksaan päivässä, kun viimeksi tilasin YT:eeltä pyörän.

----------


## foam

Varaosia tilatessa mulla meni kaksi arkipäivää ennenkuin tuli vahvistus onnistuneesta maksusta

----------


## caic

> Nyt pari kuukautta ja useamman sata kilometriä uudella Spectralilla ajaneena alkaa olla säädöt ja tuntuma kohdallaan. Ainoa isompi moite täytyy antaa tuosta SDG Circuit satulasta, joka on yhtään pidemmällä (yli 2 tunnin) lenkillä todella epämukava itselle jopa kevyesti pehmustettujen Foxin alushousujen kanssa. Viime viikonloppuna tuli ajettua vajaa 4 tuntia pelkkää maanteitä/metsäautoteitä ja kesti pari päivää lenkin jälkeen että on tunto kokonaan palautunut haarojen väliin.
> 
> Olen lukenut muualtakin kommentteja ko. satulan mukavuudesta tai pikemmenkin sen puutteesta ja ajatuksena on kyllä vaihtaa se pikimmiten. Menee hieman OT:ksi, mutta millähän tuota kannattaisi korvata - olisiko esim. Ergon SMA3 hieman pehmeämpi satula?



Itse vaihdoin oman Spectralin mukana tullee ergonin satulan Selle Italian x1seen. Alkuperäinen ergon oli ainakin omalle hanurille liian kantikas 🙂

----------


## siimoo

> Varaosia tilatessa mulla meni kaksi arkipäivää ennenkuin tuli vahvistus onnistuneesta maksusta



Jes, kiitos tiedosta. Pitää siis jaksaa odotella.

----------


## dxteri

> Jes, kiitos tiedosta. Pitää siis jaksaa odotella.



Mulla meni maksuun tiistaina ja varmistus maksusta tuli perjantaina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dxteri

Tänään se vihdoinkin saapui  tasan 2 viikkoa meni tilausnapin painalluksesta. Ei paha  huomenna edessä onkin sitten koeajoa ja säätöä edessä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## litku

> Tänään se vihdoinkin saapui  tasan 2 viikkoa meni tilausnapin painalluksesta. Ei paha  huomenna edessä onkin sitten koeajoa ja säätöä edessä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hieno!! Mulle on tulossa Exceed CF 7.9 Pro Race  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Tänään se vihdoinkin saapui  tasan 2 viikkoa meni tilausnapin painalluksesta. Ei paha  huomenna edessä onkin sitten koeajoa ja säätöä edessä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mulle tuli hyvin samanlainen fillari :Vink: 


Renkaat litkutettu ja säädöt vielä hakusessa.

----------


## dxteri

> Mulle tuli hyvin samanlainen fillari
> 
> 
> Renkaat litkutettu ja säädöt vielä hakusessa.



Hyvältä näyttää kyllä mustanakin  itsella säädöt kanssa hakusessa pahasti, jos tänään vihdoinkin pääsisi testailemaan kunnolla pyörää ja etsimään säätöjä itselle sopivaksi. 

On muuten outo aluksi tuo grip shifter kun on tottunut lapsesta asti liipaisin vaihtajiin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Einiö

Onko kellään tietoa onko Canyonilta tulossa 27.5 plussaa jäykkäperää tai täysjoustoa?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## T.K.

> On tässä alkukesä tullu ajeltua grand canyon 7.9 ja ajankohtaiseksi on noussut renkaiden päivitys. Nuilla alkuperäisillä renkailla mukavilla paineilla ajettuna takapyörän kumi on puhjennut aivan liian tiheään. Paineita pitää piettää korkealla ja pitoominaisuudet kärsivät. Eli pitäisi varmaan päästä tuosta sisurista eroon tubeless muunnoksella. 
> 
> Onko nuista crossride kiekkojen tubeless asennuksista kokemusta? Kannattaako näille alkaa edes yrittämään vaan pitäiskö päivittää myös kiekot parempiin?



Ite litkutin oman SL 7.9:n renkaat. Nuo Continentalin Race Sportit kannattaa pestä kunnolla sisältä ennen litkutusta. Stanin teippiä vaan vanteisiin niin toimii. Tuossa vähän lisää aiheesta.  http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...sport-litkutus

----------


## Late_h

> Onko kellään tietoa onko Canyonilta tulossa 27.5 plussaa jäykkäperää tai täysjoustoa?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei mitään tarkempaa tietoa, mutta ihmettelisin kyllä kovasti jos Canyonilta EI tule esim. 2018 Spectraliin 29/27,5+" vaihtoehtoa boost-navoin. Luultavasti kesän aikana saadaan jotain teaseria 2018 malleista ja syyskuussa alkaa tippua sitten malli kerrallaan verkkokauppaan 2018 malleja.

----------


## Mior

Hei! Etsin itselleni ensimmäistä maastokelpoista fillaria, jolla pääsisi sujuvasti ajelemaan metsäteitä ja helpohkoja metsäpolkuja. Olen surffaillut netissä jonkin verran ja olen iskenyt silmäni Grand Canyon al 6.9. Vaan kumpiko näistä on parempi vaihtoehto, vai onko käytännössä mitään eroa? Hintahan noissa on sama, mutta vuosimalli, osat ja paino eri.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...der=1&id=21377
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-9.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Toisessa on AL SL runko ja Reba keula. Olisko se vähän parempi,  vaikea on sanoa...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Reba on ainakin kevyempi. Outlet -mallissa on vetokalustokin parempi (Deore vs SLX). Tällä kertaa halvemmalla saa parempaa, jos koko natsaa. Väärän kokoista ei kannata ostaa vaikka miten halvalla saisi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuon Outlet-mallin minäkin osien perusteella valitsisin.  Geometria on sitten toinen asia.

----------


## mikaupp

Eli nyt halvennusten myötä kiikarissa slx 9.9

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...9-9-trail.html

Pari asiaa mietityttää: kuinka leveet kumit tähän mahtuu? 

Onko geometria sellainen, että suht jäykkäselkäinen pystyy ajamaan pidempäänkin? (Inseam 83cm, pituutta 182cm). Ällää ehdottaa näillä mitoilla.

Osat hinta-/laatusuhteeltaan ilmeisesti ok?

Jotain muuta kokemuksia? Pyörä tulisi metsäajoon, myös talvella, siksi tuo leveä rengastus kiinnostaa.

Kiitokset etukäteen vastauksista!

----------


## dxteri

> Eli nyt halvennusten myötä kiikarissa slx 9.9
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...9-9-trail.html
> 
> Pari asiaa mietityttää: kuinka leveet kumit tähän mahtuu? 
> 
> Onko geometria sellainen, että suht jäykkäselkäinen pystyy ajamaan pidempäänkin? (Inseam 83cm, pituutta 182cm). Ällää ehdottaa näillä mitoilla.
> 
> Osat hinta-/laatusuhteeltaan ilmeisesti ok?
> ...



Mitään en kyllä kyseisestä mallista tiedä kuin ihan hyvillä osilla pyörä on kasattu mutta annan lisää sinulle miettimisen aihetta omalla kokemuksella. 

Minäkin mietin tuosta pyörästä ns.halvempaa mallia alkukesästä kunnes tuli alennusmyynnit monesta mallista jolloin avautui moni muukin malli silmäiteltäväksi. Aikani pohdittuani ja kaverin suosituksella tilasin exceed 6.9 pro racen.. exceedissa oli verrattanu grand canyoniin ehkä muutamat "halvemmat"/ mallisarjaa alempaa osaa mitä grand canyonissa mutta loppujen lopuksi en ole katunut yhtään exceedin ostamista. Perusteluksi miksi kannattaa katsoa myös exceedejä on että niissä kaikissa on hiilikuiturunko joka on paljon kevyempi kuin alumiinirunko. Itselläni oli ennen 13 kg painava maasturi ja nykyinen painaan noin 10 kg ja eron huomaa hyvinkin lenkeillä paremmalla jaksamisella ja vähemmän hapottavana. 

Minulla myös on välillä ongelmaa selän kanssa mutta exceedin myötä ei ole ollut yhtään mitään ongelmaa, tiedä sitten onko geometria parempi mutta olen huomannut eron alumiini ja hiilikuiturungon välillä sen että hiilikuitu ehken joustaa takapäästä sen verran ettei kaikki kivet yms. potki niin paljon persuuksille /käy selän päälle mitä alumiinirunkoinen maasturi kävi. 

Ja jos mietinnässä myös talvi ajoihin leveillä renkailla pyörää niin miksei dude?  :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Ja jos mietinnässä myös talvi ajoihin leveillä renkailla pyörää niin miksei dude?



Niin, renkaan leveyden muuttaminen 2,2" --> 2,6" (esimerkkinä, rungon kapasiteetti saattaa olla jotakin muutakin) ei oleellisesti muuta pyörän talviominaisuuksia. Tampatulla polulla toimii vakiolevyinenkin, puuterilumessa tarvitaan kuitenkin yli 4" leveää kumia.

----------


## Late_h

> Eli nyt halvennusten myötä kiikarissa slx 9.9
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...9-9-trail.html
> 
> Pari asiaa mietityttää: kuinka leveet kumit tähän mahtuu? 
> 
> Onko geometria sellainen, että suht jäykkäselkäinen pystyy ajamaan pidempäänkin? (Inseam 83cm, pituutta 182cm). Ällää ehdottaa näillä mitoilla.
> 
> Osat hinta-/laatusuhteeltaan ilmeisesti ok?
> ...



Hieno pyörä toi 9.9 slx trail, mutta tuolla hintaa katselisin ehdottomasti maastoajoon täysjoustoa vai onko jotain erityissyytä miksi pitäisi olla jäykkäperä? Saisi nimittäin jo todella hyvän täpärin Canyonilta parilla tonnilla näillä alennushinnoilla.

----------


## mikaupp

> Hieno pyörä toi 9.9 slx trail, mutta tuolla hintaa katselisin ehdottomasti maastoajoon täysjoustoa vai onko jotain erityissyytä miksi pitäisi olla jäykkäperä? Saisi nimittäin jo todella hyvän täpärin Canyonilta parilla tonnilla näillä alennushinnoilla.



Ei ole täpärikään poissuljettu vaihtoehto, niistä kun en ymmärrä sitäkään vähää mitä jäykkäperistä. Saa vinkata tietty! Kunhan pärjäisi yhdellä pyörällä kesät talvet. Mitään extreme powderia en talviajolta hae, vaan perus polkuajoa. Jostain syystä vaan haluaisin sen kolme tuumaa leveän renkaan..

----------


## rokthom

> Ite litkutin oman SL 7.9:n renkaat. Nuo Continentalin Race Sportit kannattaa pestä kunnolla sisältä ennen litkutusta. Stanin teippiä vaan vanteisiin niin toimii. Tuossa vähän lisää aiheesta.  http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...sport-litkutus



Kiitoksia vaan tiedosta  en muuten varmaan olisi uskaltanut kokeilla maviceille litkutusta. X-king viiltyi lopulta sivulta auki kiveä vasten joten hankin Maxxis Ikonin taakse ja Ardent Race eteen. Poksahti kumet ilosesti paikalleen ensi yrittämältä  :Hymy:

----------


## Late_h

> Ei ole täpärikään poissuljettu vaihtoehto, niistä kun en ymmärrä sitäkään vähää mitä jäykkäperistä. Saa vinkata tietty! Kunhan pärjäisi yhdellä pyörällä kesät talvet. Mitään extreme powderia en talviajolta hae, vaan perus polkuajoa. Jostain syystä vaan haluaisin sen kolme tuumaa leveän renkaan..



Canyonilta ei löydy (vielä) noita plussapyöriä eli 2,8-3,0 tuumaisilla kumeilla. 27,5+ ketjusta löytyy siitä maailmasta enemmän viisautta ja pyörämalleja. Jos ns normirenkaat kelpaa niin tuohon parin tonnin hintaluokkaan tässä on aika lyömätön paketti, 29" täysjousto: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron/neuron-al-7-9.html

----------


## Mior

> Reba on ainakin kevyempi. Outlet -mallissa on vetokalustokin parempi (Deore vs SLX). Tällä kertaa halvemmalla saa parempaa, jos koko natsaa. Väärän kokoista ei kannata ostaa vaikka miten halvalla saisi.



Kiitokset kommenteista liittyen Al sl 6.9 (vm. 2016) vs. al 6.9 (vm. 2017).  :Hymy: 

Canyonin runkokoon määritysohjelma antaa vm. 2017 al 6.9 suositukseksi koon S, mutta vaakaputken korkeus (785 mm) mietityttää. Mittani ovat: pituus 165 cm, jalan sisämitta 78 cm, ylävartalon pituus 60 cm, hartioiden leveys 44 cm ja käden pituus 56 cm. Itse olen kallistumassa kokoon xs tuon vaakaputken korkeuden takia, mutta onko xs-runko kuitenkin liian pieni? Siinä vaakaputken korkeus olisi 749 mm. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, onko Al sl 6.9 (vm. 2016) runko mitoiltaan sama kuin al 6.9 (vm. 2017)?

----------


## Larppa85

> Kiitokset kommenteista liittyen Al sl 6.9 (vm. 2016) vs. al 6.9 (vm. 2017). 
> 
> Canyonin runkokoon määritysohjelma antaa vm. 2017 al 6.9 suositukseksi koon S, mutta vaakaputken korkeus (785 mm) mietityttää. Mittani ovat: pituus 165 cm, jalan sisämitta 78 cm, ylävartalon pituus 60 cm, hartioiden leveys 44 cm ja käden pituus 56 cm. Itse olen kallistumassa kokoon xs tuon vaakaputken korkeuden takia, mutta onko xs-runko kuitenkin liian pieni? Siinä vaakaputken korkeus olisi 749 mm. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, onko Al sl 6.9 (vm. 2016) runko mitoiltaan sama kuin al 6.9 (vm. 2017)?



Mulla on 2016 6.9 S-koossa ja samalla jalan sisämitalla haarojen ja vaakaputken väliin jää vajaa 10cm. Tämä siis ajokengät jalassa. Joten suosiolla vaan S-kokoa, jos mitat muuten vaikuttaa hyviltä.

Sen verran vielä, että vm. 2017 näyttäisi olevan sekä XS- että S-koossa 27,5" renkailla kun tuo Outlet-malli on kaiketi 29" Mutta tämän saat varmistettua Canyonin asiakaspalvelusta.

----------


## Mior

> Mulla on 2016 6.9 S-koossa ja samalla jalan sisämitalla haarojen ja vaakaputken väliin jää vajaa 10cm. Tämä siis ajokengät jalassa. Joten suosiolla vaan S-kokoa, jos mitat muuten vaikuttaa hyviltä.
> 
> Sen verran vielä, että vm. 2017 näyttäisi olevan sekä XS- että S-koossa 27,5" renkailla kun tuo Outlet-malli on kaiketi 29" Mutta tämän saat varmistettua Canyonin asiakaspalvelusta.



Kiitos rohkaisusta. Täytyy varmaan siis unohtaa tuo outlet-pyörä ja ostaa tämän vuoden malli s-rungolla.  :Hymy: 

P.S. Tuossa outlet-mallissa xs-koossa oli 27,5" renkaat, muut koot oli varustettu 29" renkailla. Tällaisen tiedon onnistuin löytämään.

----------


## VHV

Kiikarissa kaks tuotetta Canyonilta:

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...cf-sl-6-9.html

Onko Exceedin ostossa tässä hintaluokassa järkeä. GC painaa 0,4kg enemmän? Vai enkö bonjaa jotaki?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kiikarissa kaks tuotetta Canyonilta:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-8-9.html
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...cf-sl-6-9.html
> 
> Onko Exceedin ostossa tässä hintaluokassa järkeä. GC painaa 0,4kg enemmän? Vai enkö bonjaa jotaki?



Exceed on hullunhalpa. Ilmeisesti Gunter Canyon on arvioinut menekin väärin ja haluaa nyt varastosta eroon. Tai jotain.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> GC painaa 0,4kg enemmän? Vai enkö bonjaa jotaki?



Suurin osa painoerosta taitaa selittyä runkomateriaalilla.

----------


## VHV

> Exceed on hullunhalpa. Ilmeisesti Gunter Canyon on arvioinut menekin väärin ja haluaa nyt varastosta eroon. Tai jotain.



Siis mitkä ovat ratkaisevat jutut, että kannattais päätyä Exceediin? Kuiturunko, mutta kokonaispaino on vain 400g kevyempi. Alumiini varmaan lujempi, joten 400g painoero tuntuu aika mitättömältä. Nopealla tarkastelulla osat samaa tasoa. Tätä vähän niinkö lähdin kyselemään.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Siis mitkä ovat ratkaisevat jutut, että kannattais päätyä Exceediin? Kuiturunko, mutta kokonaispaino on vain 400g kevyempi. Alumiini varmaan lujempi, joten 400g painoero tuntuu aika mitättömältä. Nopealla tarkastelulla osat samaa tasoa. Tätä vähän niinkö lähdin kyselemään.



Kuiturunkoon saadaan leivottua parempi kombo jäykkyyttä ja joustavuutta. Noin kevyt alumiinirunko ei ole välttämättä yhtään lujempi. Aluputken seinämäpaksuudet voivat olla "kokistölkin" luokkaa, joten jos sen kiveen kunnolla kolautat, vaikeasti korjattava lommo tulee. Lisäksi alumiini väsyy aikaa myöten ja voi sitten murtua sen vuoksi. Kuiturunko kestää väsymättä, mutta hajoaa sitten kerralla, jos siihen osuu kunnon poikittainen isku. Hajonneen alurungon tilalle saa helpommin takuusta uuden, kun murtuman syy on useammin materiaalivika. 

Itse ottaisin noista kahdesta ehdottomasti Exceedin.

----------


## VHV

https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...948&bike2=3926

Jarrut huonommat Exceedissä ja ilmeisesti kiekot? Muuten samaa osaa. Joo, kiitos kun selvensit tuota kuitu- ja alurunkojen eroa. Nämä tarjoukset vissiin loppuu viikonloppuna..

----------


## Raikku

Tuon hintaisessa on myös osat vielä halvahkoja. Rungoissa varmaan(?) suurempikin ero mutta se ei realisoidu samalla lailla kuin jossain hipopyörässä jossa kuiturungon lisäksi osatkin sitten ovat "kevyitä".

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...948&bike2=3926
> 
> Jarrut huonommat Exceedissä ja ilmeisesti kiekot? Muuten samaa osaa. Joo, kiitos kun selvensit tuota kuitu- ja alurunkojen eroa. Nämä tarjoukset vissiin loppuu viikonloppuna..



Osat ovat kaikenkaikkiaan turvallisesti "kurarajan" yläpuolella. Jos jarruttimet osoittautuvat kelvottomaksi, uudet eivät paljoa maksa: 

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...2697/wg_id-272

Kiekot taitavat olla jotakuinkin samaa tasoa. Crossride on aivan käypäinen yleiskiekko, joskaan ei mitään hipoa. 

Exceedin kohdalla näyttää jotkut koot olevan jo kortilla, joten tavara voi loppua ennen tarjouskampanjan loppua...

----------


## dxteri

En tiedä onko vain omaa luuloa vai olenko jotain muuttanut ajotavassani mutta hiilikuiturunkoisella (exceed) pyörällä ajaessani samoja polkuja mitä aluumiinirunkoisella (grand canyon) ei selkä mene kipeäksi.. joku taannoin selitti asiaa että hiilikuitu joustaisi vähän verrattuna alumiiniin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Ero selittynee oikeasti mallien välisessä geometriaerolla.

Materiaaliteknisesti kuidusta voidaan tehdä huomattavan joustava rakenne (vrt. jääkiekkomailan taipuminen laukaisussa) alumiiniin verrattuna. Maantieniilot väittävät kuidun suodattavan tärinää tehokkaammin, mutta meikäläisen hanuri ei tuota väitettä allekirjoita. Pyörä tärisi yhtä paljon materiaalista riippumatta (alurunko+alukeula --> alurunko+kuitukeula --> kuiturunko+kuitukeula). Rengaspaine oli tässä yhtälössä ratkaisevampi tekijä.

----------


## Raikku

No joo. Silloin kun oli vanhaan RCyclesin Dacon-alurunkoon(tästä rungosta "tuli" kaupunkipyörä) pohjautuva maastis niin oli se karmea jyrä verrattuna Cuben kuitumaasturiin. Toki huonommat keulat yms oli myös siinä vanhassa silloin.

----------


## Barracuda

> Siis mitkä ovat ratkaisevat jutut, että kannattais päätyä Exceediin? Kuiturunko, mutta kokonaispaino on vain 400g kevyempi. Alumiini varmaan lujempi, joten 400g painoero tuntuu aika mitättömältä. Nopealla tarkastelulla osat samaa tasoa. Tätä vähän niinkö lähdin kyselemään.



Alumiinisessa on asteen verran loivempi keulakulma joten lienee ajossa jonkinverran eroa jo senkin takia.

----------


## nenokkias

Täällä oltais melkee klikkauksen päällä tilaamassa tätä---> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...-pro-race.html 

Mitä mieltä porukka on tuollaisesta ja olisiko muita ehdotuksia kyseisen hintaluokan fillarille.

----------


## dxteri

> Täällä oltais melkee klikkauksen päällä tilaamassa tätä---> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...-pro-race.html 
> 
> Mitä mieltä porukka on tuollaisesta ja olisiko muita ehdotuksia kyseisen hintaluokan fillarille.



Itselläni kyseinen fillari on ollut nyt 3 viikkoa ja olen tykännyt  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nenokkias

Kestikö kauan toimitus?

----------


## huotah

Harkinnassa on maastofillarin hankinta maantiepyörän ja cyclocrossin tallikaveriksi. Pääasiallisena käyttötarkoituksena on pk-lenkkien kurjistelu lähinnä vuoden pimeimpään ja märimpään aikaan, myös lumi- ja pakkaskeleillä. Olen aiemmin omistanut pari enduropyörää, mutta todennut ne itselleni sopimattomiksi pk-seudun juurakoissa ja kallioilla, ja tästä johtuen pyörät ovat menneet nopeasti myyntiin. Tällä kertaa on tarkoituksena löytää hieman erilainen maasturi toisenlaisille poluille - ajatuksena on löytää helppoja ja nopeita polkuja, ei niinkään teknistä maastoa. Canyonilta tällaiseen käyttöön voisi sopia Exceed CF SL 6.9 tai Dude CF 8.0, mutta en osaa arvioida ja päättää kumpi olisi parempi valinta.

Dudessa kiinnostaa pyörän yksinkertaisuus ja läskipyörän hyvät talviominaisuudet. Toisaalta epäilyttää, että jaksaako/huvittaako läskillä kuitenkaan ajaa 3-4 tunnin hikilenkkejä. Pysyykö läskillä pk-lenkillä mukana porukassa, jossa muut ajelevat 29":llä (tiedän että "riippuu kunnosta")? Olen kerran ajanut lyhyen testilenkin Kona Wo:lla ja se ei ollut omaan makuuni ollenkaan sopiva - kuinka paljon ajokoiramaisempi Dude on, vai onko ollenkaan?

Exceed on varmasti vauhdikkaampi lenkkikaveri kuin Dude, mutta talviominaisuudet eivät ole samalla tasolla? Lisäksi, kun tallissa on jo cyclocrossi, niin xc:n ja cyclon käyttöalueet menevät osittain päällekkäin ja fatbike olisi siksi sopivasti "erilaisempi" kuin cyclocross?

----------


## stumpe

Helppoja ja nopeita polkuja, ei teknistä, niin en siihen käyttöön kyllä läskiä ostais. Toki jos pahimmilla sohjolla runsaan lumen aikaan haluaa poluille, niin läski mutta aika vähälumisia talvet olleet ainakin täällä Turuus..

----------


## Vito78

> Helppoja ja nopeita polkuja, ei teknistä, niin en siihen käyttöön kyllä läskiä ostais. Toki jos pahimmilla sohjolla runsaan lumen aikaan haluaa poluille, niin läski mutta aika vähälumisia talvet olleet ainakin täällä Turuus..



Varmaan Neuronin tohon ottasin...

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antti H

Kellään tietoa kivijalkakaupasta mistä sais grand canyoniin vaihtajankorvaketta?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kellään tietoa kivijalkakaupasta mistä sais grand canyoniin vaihtajankorvaketta?



Pirauta Suomen asiakaspalveluun.

----------


## Kanuuna

Onko jollain pistää Exceedistä kattavahkoa analyysiä? Semmosen kun meni velipoika tilaan. Syyskuulle taitaapi mennä toimitus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

> Onko jollain pistää Exceedistä kattavahkoa analyysiä? Semmosen kun meni velipoika tilaan. Syyskuulle taitaapi mennä toimitus.



Sairaan nopee. 5/5

----------


## Kanuuna

^sehän riittää

----------


## henripit

Kysytäänpäs täällä, kun en sopivampaakaan palstaa keksi. Sattuisiko jollakin olemaan Espoon suunnilla työkalut Grand Canyonin keskiön vaihtoon? Kyseessä siis Press Fit BB92 keskiö. (Tarvitsee uloslyöntiin työkalun, sekä puristimen asennusta varten..) Jos voisin tulla pyörän kanssa "lainaamaan" pientä korvausta vastaan..

----------


## T.K.

> Kellään tietoa kivijalkakaupasta mistä sais grand canyoniin vaihtajankorvaketta?



Ei mahda kivijalkakaupasta löytyä. Ite oon pyörätilauksen yhteydessä tilannut myös korvakkeen. Äkkiäkös tuollaisen Saksasta tilaa.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kannattaa kysyä turusta edustajalta. Jos on oikea hätä niin saattavat antaa jos heiltä löytyy. Itse sain striveen kun pyörä seisoi sen vuoksi että korvake oli sökö eikä netistä saanut kun oli loppu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Late_h

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/

Canyonin USA sivuilla julkaistu muutama 2018 malli Strivestä, Exceedistä ja Dudesta.

----------


## Antti H

Tilasin korvakkeen suoraan canyonilta. Tosin nyt ei oo enää pyörää korvakkeelle.

----------


## Paksupolkija

> https://www.canyon.com/en-us/
> 
> Canyonin USA sivuilla julkaistu muutama 2018 malli Strivestä, Exceedistä ja Dudesta.



Dudet värittänyt Henry Ford? Antasivat potkut.  :Vihainen:

----------


## elasto

Makuasioita tietysti, mutta mielestäni tuo kokonaan musta on 100 kertaa hienompi kuin mikään sappineste-virtsa tai verinen oksennus.

----------


## JackOja

Samaa mieltä, toimittaisko nuo USAsta tännekin  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Miksi ne muuten tunkee noita e.13-kampia noihin edelleen? Eikö kukaan ole kertonut, että Suomessa ne ovat ongelma?

----------


## Blackborow

> Miksi ne muuten tunkee noita e.13-kampia noihin edelleen? Eikö kukaan ole kertonut, että Suomessa ne ovat ongelma?



Mitä asiaa seurannut niin ongelma taitaa olla väärät työkalut.

----------


## Poy

> Miksi ne muuten tunkee noita e.13-kampia noihin edelleen? Eikö kukaan ole kertonut, että Suomessa ne ovat ongelma?



Nythän siellä Dudessa näyttää olevan sramin ja racefacen kammet eikä e13.

Ainakin omasta mielestäni 2017 unlimited on paras Dude väritykseltään (vaikken ole mikään oranssin ystävä), mutta toki makuasioitahan nuo on.

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Makuasioita tietysti, mutta mielestäni tuo kokonaan musta on 100 kertaa hienompi kuin mikään sappineste-virtsa tai verinen oksennus.



Totta ja oletan ettet olettanut minun kehuneen sappikuraa?  :Hymy:  Jos värinä pelkkä musta, niin onhan se tylsä. Olisi edes mahdollisuus kustomointiin, mutta onnistuuhan se vaikka tarroilla itsekkin. Taitaa tuo matamusta olla Canyonin pääväri muissakin malleissa.

Taitaa muuten olla 1x12 voimansiirtokin tuossa, ei lopu välit kesken. Kannattaa odotella ensikesän alennusmyyntiä  :No huh!:

----------


## velib

Jos halvan Duden haluaa, kannattaa tilata nyt tarjouksesta, ensi vuodelle ei näköjään muutu käytännössä mikään. Ellei ehdottomasti halua mustaa.

----------


## Arhipoff

Vahvistu päätös oikeasta valinnasta ostaa heinäkuulla alesta unlimited kun uusien mallien speksejä katsoo  :Hymy:

----------


## keijoke

Exceed CF SL 6.9 (2017) Malliin olen nyt yrittänyt aika monesta kivijalkakaupasta löytää sopivaa seisontatukea. Alapalkki on niin ihmeellinen muotoilultaan että mikään ei tahdo sopia. Osaako joku nimetä sopivaa tukea?

----------


## Jumo

Röllin ruokkimisen uhallakin...  Sitä ei varmaan ole tuota xc pyörän hiilikuiturunkoa suunniteltu seisontatukea silmällä pitäen.

----------


## velib

Paljonkohan risea ja sweepia on tuossa Iridium 3 - 5 riser -stongassa? En löytänyt tästä tietoa, Duden spekseissä lukee vain "HANDLEBAR IRIDIUM \ 3 - 5 \ RISERBAR". Leveys on speksien mukaan 760 mm.

----------


## JohnDeere

Argh, saisikohan täältä vähän lohdutusta tai jotain.

Setä osti Spectralin koossa L koska sitä tuo Canyonin laskuri suositteli, vaikka poisti useita senttejä omista mitoista. Sain pyörän nyt mutta tuntuu isolta, en ole kovin kokenut polkupyöräilijä joten ehkä vähän vaikea sanoa mutta kuitenkin esim keuliminen tuntuu vaikealle ja se on muutenkin vähän tankkimainen ja jotenkin isolta ja kömpelöltä tuntuu koko laite. Vanha pyörä oli Rose ja koko M, se taas oli ehkä vähän liian pieni (ennenkuin varastettiin) joten senkin takia päräytin L:n pahemmin miettimättä, ajattelin että olisi sopivampi eikä samalla tavalla ahdas ja pieni. Sisäjalka on 84 cm ja pituutta 182cm, eli aika siinä kokojen välissä valitettavasti. Tämä vaan tuntuu niin isolta, että ehkä tuo M olisi silti ollut isompi kuin vanha.

Menin vielä kokeillessa kaatumaan ja vaihtajaan tuli naarmu joten vähän pelkään menettäneeni vaihtomahdollisuuden, jos sitä nyt ikinä on ollut. Ehkäpä olisi pitänyt kävellä tuonne kivijalkaan mutta kun noissa lähiliikkeissä myydään jo melkein eioota, ainakin kun kokoja netistä katson. Vähän tuntuu vaan kalliilta kokeilulta tällä hetkellä, vai tottuukohan tuohon vielä, kai sen ainakin pitäisi vakaampi olla kun ei ole liian pieni ? Argh mitään kommentteja osaavimmilta ?

----------


## Blackborow

Vaikea tietenkin toisten puolesta sanoa, mutta ei tuo mittojen mukaan pahasti isolta vaikuta. Onko sulla aikaisempaa kokemusta tuollaisista pitkäjoustoisista ja loivempi keulaisista? Ne voi alussa tuntua vähän kankeilta. Stemmissä olisi varaa ottaa ainakin sentti pois eli kannattanee kokeilla.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Vaikea tietenkin toisten puolesta sanoa, mutta ei tuo mittojen mukaan pahasti isolta vaikuta. Onko sulla aikaisempaa kokemusta tuollaisista pitkäjoustoisista ja loivempi keulaisista? Ne voi alussa tuntua vähän kankeilta. Stemmissä olisi varaa ottaa ainakin sentti pois eli kannattanee kokeilla.



Taidan kompata tätä. L:n alarajalla nuo mitat ovat. Stemmejä saa 40-millisinäkin, jos tarvetta on lyhentää ohjaamoa. Meillä tuon kokoinen jamppa ajaa L-kokoisella Nervellä aivan sujuvasti normistemmilläkin.

Loiva keulakulma voi tosiaan tuntua aluksi vähän kömpelöltä, mutta hymy palaa naamalle ekassa kunnon alamäessä.

----------


## Late_h

> Argh, saisikohan täältä vähän lohdutusta tai jotain.
> 
> Setä osti Spectralin koossa L koska sitä tuo Canyonin laskuri suositteli, vaikka poisti useita senttejä omista mitoista. Sain pyörän nyt mutta tuntuu isolta, en ole kovin kokenut polkupyöräilijä joten ehkä vähän vaikea sanoa mutta kuitenkin esim keuliminen tuntuu vaikealle ja se on muutenkin vähän tankkimainen ja jotenkin isolta ja kömpelöltä tuntuu koko laite. Vanha pyörä oli Rose ja koko M, se taas oli ehkä vähän liian pieni (ennenkuin varastettiin) joten senkin takia päräytin L:n pahemmin miettimättä, ajattelin että olisi sopivampi eikä samalla tavalla ahdas ja pieni. Sisäjalka on 84 cm ja pituutta 182cm, eli aika siinä kokojen välissä valitettavasti. Tämä vaan tuntuu niin isolta, että ehkä tuo M olisi silti ollut isompi kuin vanha.
> 
> Menin vielä kokeillessa kaatumaan ja vaihtajaan tuli naarmu joten vähän pelkään menettäneeni vaihtomahdollisuuden, jos sitä nyt ikinä on ollut. Ehkäpä olisi pitänyt kävellä tuonne kivijalkaan mutta kun noissa lähiliikkeissä myydään jo melkein eioota, ainakin kun kokoja netistä katson. Vähän tuntuu vaan kalliilta kokeilulta tällä hetkellä, vai tottuukohan tuohon vielä, kai sen ainakin pitäisi vakaampi olla kun ei ole liian pieni ? Argh mitään kommentteja osaavimmilta ?



En tiedä onko makuasioita vai mitä mutta itse olen 180 pitkä ja 85-86cm jalan sisämitalla ja ajan myös 2017 L koon Spectralilla. Arvoin pitkään M ja L välillä ja ainakin itsellä on joka lenkin jälkeen tyytyväinen olo että otin isomman ja pidemmän pyörän. Ei ole kertaakaan liian kömpelöltä tuntunut tai jokin hidas tekninen paikka jäänyt ajamatta liian suuren koon vuoksi ja vastaavasti taas nopeammat/jyrkemmät pätkät on todella hieno vetää tuolla kun on tilaa ohjaamossa ja akseliväliä. En tiedä antaako tämä yhtään lohdutusta valintaasi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Late_h

Lisätään vielä sen verran, että useammassa testissä on muistaakseni noin 180cm testikuskit tykänneet L koon Spectralista. Ja nykytrendin mukaanhan pyörä saa mielellään ollakin vähän pidempi ja vakaampi, jos trendejä haluaa seurata. Sanoisin että varmasti on oikeampi koko sulle tuo L ja ajat vain menemään sillä niin alat pian löytämään ne mahdollisuudet mitä tuo pituus ja loivempi keula antaa. Joka kiveä ja risua ei kannata koettaakaan tällä pyörällä kiertää.  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Setä osti Spectralin koossa L koska sitä tuo Canyonin laskuri suositteli, vaikka poisti useita senttejä omista mitoista. 
> ...
> 
> Sisäjalka on 84 cm ja pituutta 182cm, eli aika siinä kokojen välissä valitettavasti. Tämä vaan tuntuu niin isolta, että ehkä tuo M olisi silti ollut isompi kuin vanha.



Aivan hyvä se on. Jos sadan kilometrin jälkeen tuntuu että ohjaamo saisi olla kompaktimpi, harkitse kannattimen vaihtoa 40, 45 tai 50 milliseen. Tai vaikkei varsinaista tarvetta ilmenisi mutta tuntuu että ohjaamoa voisi lyhentää, harkitse silti.

Kuten Late jo mainitsi, nykyään sellainen "perusmaasturin" olemus on menossa renkailtaan kohti leveämpää, keulakulmaltaan kohti loivempaa ja ohjaamo- sekä akselivälimitaltaan kohti pidempää. Väkisinhän sellainen pyörä tuntuu "perinteisempään" verraten ensipuraisulla isolta hirvimäiseltä möröltä, mutta itse asiassa varsinainen ketteryys ei ole vähentynyt juurikaan. Pyörien tekninen kehitys, jousitusgeometrian ja -komponenttien kehitys etunenässä, on mahdollistanut sen että sellainen ennen vanhaan "alamäkikäyttöön" mielletty pyörä kiertää nykyään kantoja ja kiipeää juurakkoista mäkeä varsin vaivattomasti. Ja tietysti menee alamäkeen yhtä hyvin kuin ennenkin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Pyörän koko on tosiaan huomattavilta osin maku-ja tottumuskysymys.  Itse olen tykännyt suositusta isommista pyöristä maastossa aika pitkään, kunhan standoverhigh:ia ei ole liikaa.  Riittävä "munaclearance" täytyy kyllä jäädä.  Mutta tämä mitta ei kulje käsikädessä rungon pituuden kanssa, vaihtelee eri valmistajilla.

Kuten edellä sanottiin niin vakaampia ajettavia isommat, ja näin useimmiten pidemmät, pyörät on.  Eikä ainakaan omasta mielestä paljon puhutussa ketteryydessä suurempaa eroa ole lyhyemmän ja vähän pidemmän fillarin välillä.

Tuosta Camon mainitsemasta suuntauksesta kohti mm leveämpiä renkaita, ja kun on Canyon maastopyöräkeskustelu, niin yksi juttu mitä aina välillä tulee vähän ihmeteltyä, on se että Canyon näkyy vaan malttavan pysyä poissa pluspyörämarkkinasta.  Pluspyöräthän on tulleet varsin suosituiksi ja sellaisen/sellaisten lanseeraaminen mallistoon ei äkkiseltään tuntuisi kovin isoa panostusta vaativan.  Esimerkiksi suunnitteluosaamista varmasti löytyy, eikä valmistaminenkaan mitenkään erityisen vaativaa ole kun niin moni pienempikin valmistaja plusmalleja tekee.

----------


## Blackborow

Canyonin maasturimallisto kaipais kyllä piristystä. Vähän oli pettymys ettei mitään uutta tullut Eurobikessä...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Canyonin maasturimallisto kaipais kyllä piristystä. Vähän oli pettymys ettei mitään uutta tullut Eurobikessä...



Joo. Plussatäpäriä vähän odottelin, mutta turhaan.

----------


## Maalainen

> Argh, saisikohan täältä vähän lohdutusta tai jotain.



Ajoa vaan , kyllä se siitä... Itse hankin vuosi sitten Nerven. Kokemusta pyöräilystä kun on ikään verraten vähän, oppiminen ei ole kovin nopeaa. Siirtyminen lyhyestä jäykkäperästä nykyaikaiseen täysjoustoon aiheutti juurikin kuvaamiasi tuntemuksia. Mutta muutaman OTB:n jälkeen minäkin aloin hallita pyörää paremmin ja nyt se tuntuu oikein sopivalta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Joo. Plussatäpäriä vähän odottelin, mutta turhaan.



Minäkin olin melko varma että jonkunlainen plustäpäri ja plusjäykkäperä olisi tullut.  Kuiturunko vaatii kalliit muotit, mutta aluversiot olisi varmasti ollut melko helposti mahdolliset.  Olisi varmasti ollut tervetullut lisä mallistoon, ja luultavimmatusti olisi ostajia kiinnostanut. Plustäpäri itseäkin. 

Joskus olen kuullut juttua etteivät ole kiinnostuneet plusfillareista, koska niillä ei vakavammin kilpailla.  Omituinen selitys liikeyritykseltä jonka tarkoitus on tehdä voittoa. Tietysti on syytä ottaa huomioon että joku ruohonjuuritason kaveri ei ehkä ole paras tietolähde firman linjausten suhteen.

----------


## hemppa

> Minäkin olin melko varma että jonkunlainen plustäpäri ja plusjäykkäperä olisi tullut.  Kuiturunko vaatii kalliit muotit, mutta aluversiot olisi varmasti ollut melko helposti mahdolliset.  Olisi varmasti ollut tervetullut lisä mallistoon, ja luultavimmatusti olisi ostajia kiinnostanut. Plustäpäri itseäkin. 
> 
> Joskus olen kuullut juttua etteivät ole kiinnostuneet plusfillareista, koska niillä ei vakavammin kilpailla.  Omituinen selitys liikeyritykseltä jonka tarkoitus on tehdä voittoa. Tietysti on syytä ottaa huomioon että joku ruohonjuuritason kaveri ei ehkä ole paras tietolähde firman linjausten suhteen.



Omituinen selitys siinäkin mielessä, että tekevät kuitenkin läskipyöriä.

----------


## hece

> Canyonin maasturimallisto kaipais kyllä piristystä. Vähän oli pettymys ettei mitään uutta tullut Eurobikessä...



http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bikes-2018-not-at-eurobike/10/ sanoo "What about Canyon and YT many of you may ask. The two German companies won’t be at the Eurobike, and at the moment we can do little but speculate what they’ve lined up for 2018."

----------


## Blackborow

> Joo. Plussatäpäriä vähän odottelin, mutta turhaan.



Kyllä tuo Neuronkin kaipaisi jo upgradea. Ei ole oikein geometria enää kilpailevien modernien yleiskäyttöpyörien tasalla. Jyrkkä keula ja ohjaamokin voisi olla vähän pidempi niin ei voi puhua mistään yleiskäyttöisestä trailipyörästä nykypäivänä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kyllä tuo Neuronkin kaipaisi jo upgradea. Ei ole oikein geometria enää kilpailevien modernien yleiskäyttöpyörien tasalla. Jyrkkä keula ja ohjaamokin voisi olla vähän pidempi niin ei voi puhua mistään yleiskäyttöisestä trailipyörästä nykypäivänä.



Eikös Neuronin keulaa vähän loivennettu edeltäjäänsä Nerveen verrattuna?

----------


## simtee

> Eikös Neuronin keulaa vähän loivennettu edeltäjäänsä Nerveen verrattuna?



Totta, 2015 taisi olla viimeinen vuosikerta vanhalla geolla.  Uudemmissa on pidempi ja loivempi geo, sekä lyhyempi stemmi. Toki keulakulma on uudessakin 69, joten puhtaaseen alamäkiajoon pyörä ei sovellu.  Yleiskäyttöön Suomen olosuhteissa nykyinen Neuron on mielestäni oikein soiva peli.

----------


## velib

Mikähän vaihtajankorvake sopii vuoden 2016 29" Nerveen? Canyonin sivuilta löytyy nro 29 sekä 34, joiden pitäisi sopia 2015 malliin, mutta ovat melko erinäköisiä.

----------


## Vichy

Minkälaista canyonin maastopyörää konkarit suosittelevat, mikä tulisi arkikäyttöön pohjoisessa ympärivuoden sekä myös vapaa-ajan maastossa ajeluun? Budjetilla operoidaan, mutta laadusta myös valmis maksamaan. Mistä kannattaisi tilata? Kiitos.

----------


## Jumo

> Minkälaista canyonin maastopyörää konkarit suosittelevat, mikä tulisi arkikäyttöön pohjoisessa ympärivuoden sekä myös vapaa-ajan maastossa ajeluun? Budjetilla operoidaan, mutta laadusta myös valmis maksamaan. Mistä kannattaisi tilata? Kiitos.



Canyonilta kannattaa tilata kun ei niitä muualla myydä. Grand Canyon ja malli lompakon mukaan GC 5.9 sisältää jo osat joilta voi odottaa toimivuutta useamman vuoden ajan.

----------


## Vichy

Kiitos. ajattelin tota grand canyon al 6.9. Saanko siihen siunauksen?
E. En löydä tuolta sivuilta GC malleja, etsinkö väärästä paikkaa vai onko näössä vikaa?

----------


## CaptainE

> Kiitos. ajattelin tota grand canyon al 6.9. Saanko siihen siunauksen?
> E. En löydä tuolta sivuilta GC malleja, etsinkö väärästä paikkaa vai onko näössä vikaa?



Gc = grans canyon

----------


## Pexxi

> Kiitos. ajattelin tota grand canyon al 6.9. Saanko siihen siunauksen?
> E. En löydä tuolta sivuilta GC malleja, etsinkö väärästä paikkaa vai onko näössä vikaa?



Joko tai.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-canyon/

----------


## kurakuski

pitkällisen pähkäilyn päätteeksi olen päättänyt tilata Neuron al 8 -2018 maasturin, mutta on en osaa päättää kokoa, omat mitat on 189/95kg/jalan sisämitta 87, canyonin oma mittaohjelma suosittelee l-kokoa, kysymykseni liittyy lähinnä geometriaan, onko moderni geometria "tilavampi" kuin vanhan geometrian omaava nykyinen pyöräni joka on 21", nykyinen pyöräni ei ainakaan liian iso ole ja mietinkin onko 21" l- vai xl-koko
te ketkä olette canyonin tilanneet luotitteko mittaohjelmaan ja osuiko koko oikein,
selvennykseksi vielä tilaanko l- vai xl- rungolla, nykyinen pyöräni on "wanhan" geometrian omaava 21" rungolla oleva jäykkäperä 29 maasturi

----------


## rokthom

> pitkällisen pähkäilyn päätteeksi olen päättänyt tilata Neuron al 8 -2018 maasturin, mutta on en osaa päättää kokoa, omat mitat on 189/95kg/jalan sisämitta 87, canyonin oma mittaohjelma suosittelee l-kokoa, kysymykseni liittyy lähinnä geometriaan, onko moderni geometria "tilavampi" kuin vanhan geometrian omaava nykyinen pyöräni joka on 21", nykyinen pyöräni ei ainakaan liian iso ole ja mietinkin onko 21" l- vai xl-koko
> te ketkä olette canyonin tilanneet luotitteko mittaohjelmaan ja osuiko koko oikein,
> selvennykseksi vielä tilaanko l- vai xl- rungolla, nykyinen pyöräni on "wanhan" geometrian omaava 21" rungolla oleva jäykkäperä 29 maasturi



Itsellä on grand canyon sl geometrialla ja se on minulle jopa hiukan liian iso XL kokoisena, piti vaihtaa 60 mm stemmi jotta ohjaamo ei ole liian pitkä (inseam 91cm pituus 194cm). Pystyisit ajamaan XL kokoisena koska vaakaputken korkeus ei ole rajoitteena Neuronissa, uskoisin kuitenkin että L kokoinen on paremmin sopiva.

----------


## nve

> pitkällisen pähkäilyn päätteeksi olen päättänyt tilata Neuron al 8 -2018 maasturin, mutta on en osaa päättää kokoa, omat mitat on 189/95kg/jalan sisämitta 87, canyonin oma mittaohjelma suosittelee l-kokoa, kysymykseni liittyy lähinnä geometriaan, onko moderni geometria "tilavampi" kuin vanhan geometrian omaava nykyinen pyöräni joka on 21", nykyinen pyöräni ei ainakaan liian iso ole ja mietinkin onko 21" l- vai xl-koko




Itselläni pituutta 188 ja alla L kokoinen neuroni.
Omaan makuuni se on juuri sopivan kokoinen ja ajo-asento on mukavan rento.
Varsin kiva peli vaikka joustoa on "vain" 120mm, sopii mielestäni hyvin suomalaiseen perusmetsään.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Tilasin sitte Neuron AL 5.0 M 29" "budjet" pyörän Duden rinnalle :Leveä hymy:  
Joo tiiän mutta kun budjetti on erittäin rajallinen...
Toimitus joulukuun alussa

----------


## Vito78

Mitä pidätte uudesta Strive kattauksesta? Olin vähän miettinyt Spectralin vaihtoa Striveen koska tänäkesänä tuli ajettua enskakisaa ja parkkia. Aattelin, että olisi sopivampi siihen. Ja uskon Striven istuvan käteen kivasti kun oon tosta Spectralista tykännyt erittäin paljon. Vähän tuo uusi CF 8.0 kuumottelisi. Tosin koko linjaston värikattaus on kyllä valtava pettymys, mustaa, gunmetalia ja uus tiimiväritys (joka on mielestäni aika helkkarin tylsä). 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wilgios

> pitkällisen pähkäilyn päätteeksi olen päättänyt tilata Neuron al 8 -2018 maasturin, mutta on en osaa päättää kokoa, omat mitat on 189/95kg/jalan sisämitta 87, canyonin oma mittaohjelma suosittelee l-kokoa, kysymykseni liittyy lähinnä geometriaan, onko moderni geometria "tilavampi" kuin vanhan geometrian omaava nykyinen pyöräni joka on 21", nykyinen pyöräni ei ainakaan liian iso ole ja mietinkin onko 21" l- vai xl-koko
> te ketkä olette canyonin tilanneet luotitteko mittaohjelmaan ja osuiko koko oikein,
> selvennykseksi vielä tilaanko l- vai xl- rungolla, nykyinen pyöräni on "wanhan" geometrian omaava 21" rungolla oleva jäykkäperä 29 maasturi



187/93 mitoilla Nerve vuodelta 2015, koko XL ja on hyvä. L koossa satulatolpasta loppuisi mitta tai olisi ainakin todella "pitkällä". Verrokkina maantiepyörä oli kokoa 60. 

Lähetetty minun SM-T705 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattim

Missä on 29" pitkäjoustoiset mallit? Nehän on kuuminta hottia ensi kaudelle.

----------


## JackOja

Canyon on pikkusen hidas käänteissään. Katsotaan 2020 jos tarjoaisivat.

----------


## Vito78

Tuntuu että nyt junnataan paikallaan ja vahvasti. Joulukuussa vasta tulee uus Spectral mallisto. Josko siellä palais 29" vahvemmin. Jotain 29" enskaa kyllä huutaa tuo mallisto.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Canyon on pikkusen hidas käänteissään. Katsotaan 2020 jos tarjoaisivat.



Tuona vuonna saattaa Canyonin ensimmäisen plusmallinkin esitellä. Tai sitten myöhemmin.

----------


## Jonttu.

Canyonin fokus on kyllä ollut viime aikoina vahvasti maantiepuolella. Onko tosta uudesta spectralista ilmoitettu jo jossain? Ainoa muutos mitä lineupissa näkyy on 170mm keulat striveissä. Tämä on tietenkin vain vaatimaton henkilökohtainen mielipide, mutta Strive ja Spectral ovat liian samanlaisia. Keulakulmissa oli tällä kaudella käsittääkseni nollan asteen ero 160mm vs 150mm keuloilla, nyt ero nousee 1 asteeseen ja 20mm joustoon. Kun Spectral on kykenevä 150mm vehje jota esim Joe Barnes on käyttänyt EWS:ssä niin striven markkina on aika rajallinen. Strive on hieman väliinputoaja, ei oikein Trail pyörä enään, mutta ei kuitenkaan Radon Swoopin tai YT Capran luokan alamäkikone. Hankittiin vaimokkeelle kesällä Neuron 120mm ja onhan se aika jäätävää, että tuollaisessa yleiskoneessa on tänä päivänä 69,5 keulakulma kun monissa 120mm täpäreissä näkyy 68-67 kulmaa.

Lisäksi Canyonia alkaa hiertämään, että esim uutta Pikea ei myydä kuin Boostina, jolloin he joutuvat käyttämään vanhassa rungossa 142 perää ja 110 keulaa. Itse odottelen ainakin innolla jos sieltä tulisi boost Spectal niin mahtuisi vähän isompaa kumia nyt kun on ajellut reilun vuoden Spessun Stump plussalla ei paluuta enään normi 2,3" renkaaseen ole.

----------


## LJL

> Canyon on pikkusen hidas käänteissään. Katsotaan 2020 jos tarjoaisivat.



Jotenkin nämä muodit menevät jännästi niin, että sama mallisto on ensin kuuminta hottia ja sitten pian jo ihan blaah. Canyonin menetettyä koko ajan hintaetua tämä korostuu.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Niin, jotain vahvuuksia pitäisi valmistajalla olla pärjätäkseen. Hinta suhteessa laatuun on yksi keskeinen. Uutuuksien esittely ja kehityksen kärjessä pysytteleminen on myös olennaista.

Totta on myös se että mikä tänään on uutta ja haluttua, siis "kuuminta hottia", ei kohta enää ole sitä.  Siksi alan ja kuluttajien seuraaminen muoti-ilmiöineen on monella alalla elinehto. En tiedä onko Canyon onnistumassa tässä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Siksi alan ja kuluttajien seuraaminen muoti-ilmiöineen on monella alalla elinehto. En tiedä onko Canyon onnistumassa tässä.



Mutta noista rönsyilevistä muoti-ilmiöistä pitäisi osata valita ne, joilla on tulevaisuutta. Kaikki ideat ei aina kanna ja ne flopit pitäisi osata kiertää... onko se sitä bisnes strategiaa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jarpeli

Canyonilta meinattiin että tosiaan ei tule jouluna + spectralia. Vaan tulee 2,6" leveillä renkailla. jolloin kuulemma ajettavuus pysyy tarkempana jne. Ja 29"spectralia ei ole tulossa eikä osannut sanoa miksi poistui valikoimasta.
Kuullostaa kovasti siltä että eivät ottaneet + trendiä vakavasti ja nyt on hätä kädessä pakko jotain keksi joten laittavat 27,5 malliin vain niin leveää rengasta kun mahtuu pyörimään.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Canyonilta meinattiin että tosiaan ei tule jouluna + spectralia. Vaan tulee 2,6" leveillä renkailla. jolloin kuulemma ajettavuus pysyy tarkempana jne. Ja 29"spectralia ei ole tulossa eikä osannut sanoa miksi poistui valikoimasta.
> Kuullostaa kovasti siltä että eivät ottaneet + trendiä vakavasti ja nyt on hätä kädessä pakko jotain keksi joten laittavat 27,5 malliin vain niin leveää rengasta kun mahtuu pyörimään.



Niin eli tulee uusi runko ja siihen 2,6" renkaat? Jos käyttää boostia niin luulisi väkisinkin, että siihen saisi mahtuman sitten myös 2,8" Nykyiseen neuroniin edes 2,4" on hilkulla.

----------


## Jarpeli

Niin taitaapi nykyiseen 27,5" spectraliin mennä 2,8" leveä rengas just nipinnapin. 
Veikkaisin että vanha runko pysyy ja siihen vaan uudet maalit ja vähä leveemmät renkaat.
Osaavatkos palstajyrät arvuutella mikä mahtaa olla syynä 29" spectralin poistumiseen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Niin eli tulee uusi runko ja siihen 2,6" renkaat? Jos käyttää boostia niin luulisi väkisinkin, että siihen saisi mahtuman sitten myös 2,8" Nykyiseen neuroniin edes 2,4" on hilkulla.



Toi 2.6" mahtuminen on kyllä seikka jolla ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä.  Kuten toisaalla on todettu niin ero vaikkapa 2.35" tai 2.4":n on lähinnä kosmeettinen, jos eroa yleensä 2.6":n hyväksi on. Joskus mittailin 2.6" Nobby Nickin b-b mittaa ja vertailin 2.35" Nicotineen, jälkimmäinen oli hitusen isompi. Eli 2.6" plussaisuus häviää jo leveysmerkinöjen summittaisuuteen ja vanteen leveyden vaikutuksiin. Joten jonkun 2.6" mahtuminen kiinnostaa luultavasti ihan marginaalista ryhmää kun samaan aikaan on saatavilla pyöriä joihin sopii 2.8"-3.0", joissa rengasvalikoima alkaa olla oikein hyvä.

Voihan 2.6" hyvyyttä kehua tietenkin vaikka millä, mutta näyttää siltä että Canyonilla ei aikoinaan ymmärretty pluspyörien tulevaa suosiota. Eikä ymmärretty vaikka suosiota alkoi jo ihan näkyvästi tullakin ja muut teki pluspyörillä rahaa. Nyt on juna jo aika kaukana, eikä vieläkään plusmallia/-malleja kerrota tulevan.

Hyvä bisnes monella firmalla oli varmasti kaksysibulkkirungot joihin kasattiin pyöriä ja joihin sopi 2.8" kapealla vanteella nippanappa ja myytiin 27.5 plussina.

Sinänsä harmi kyllä ettei Canyon ole pluspyöriä valmistanut.  Mulla on pari ko merkin pyörää ja hyviä ne on olleet. Olisi voinut se kolmaskin tulla vajaa pari vuotta sitten, mutta piti valita kilpailevan merkin pyörä, plusmalli.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Outletissä myynnissä tänä aamuna runsaasti pyöriä.
Tiiä sitte mistä johtuu?

----------


## stumpe

> Outletissä myynnissä tänä aamuna runsaasti pyöriä.
> Tiiä sitte mistä johtuu?



Pyörien menekki on varmaan melko haastavaa arvioida. Parempi noin kun myydä eioo:ta.

Jos enskapyörää tarvisin niin esim. kuitunen strive 2799e. Ei paha..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Aika paljon näytti outletissa olevan S ja XS kokoja sekä WMN malleja.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Harmi tosiaan jos ei tule 29" Spectralia, eikä tullut Neuroniin modernimpaa geometriaa, tai siis lähinnä keulakulmaa. Taitaa jäädä Kanjonit kaupan hyllylle minun osalta.

Ilmeisesti 2018 kaudelle ei tullut Canyonilta maastopuolelle yhtään uudistettua runkoa?

----------


## tseik

Näyttäisi outletissa olevan ainakin iso joukko niitä vm. 2017 fillareita, joiden tilalle on julkaistu jo vuoden 2018 mallit. Hinnat outletissa näyttää olevan samat kuin em. fillareiden hinnat muutaman viikon takaisessa alennusmyynnissä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Pyörien menekki on varmaan melko haastavaa arvioida.



Tai sitten myyntimäärissä esim viime vuoteen verrattuna on haukattu savea.





> Parempi noin kun myydä eioo:ta.



Joitakin vuosia takaperin Canyonilta loppu käytännössä kaikki pyörät jo hyvissä ajoin ennen kesää. Tuolloin pyörien haluttavuus oli ainakin foorumihehkutuksen perusteella ihan toinen kuin nyt. Säännöstellyn saatavuuden ympärille pystyy rakentamaan isokatteisen busineksen, mutta oliko isossa kuvassa haluttavuus vain fiktiota tai vain suomalainen ilmiö, on tietysti toinen juttu.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tietysti vaikea vetää pitemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä, enemmänhän tämmöiset ajatukset on mutuilua. Mutta Canyon oli tosiaan joku vuosi sitten paljon kiinnostavampana pidetty juttu kuin nyt. Ja voisi ajatella että se mikä täällä kiinnostaa, on kyllä vähän sama juttu kuin muuallakin.  Ja tietysti päinvastoin.  Ei kai harrastajissa tai harrastuksessa kovin suuria eroja ole.
Ja onhan ulkomailla testeissä menestyneet usein hyvinä pidettyjä täälläkin, joten jonkun verran yhteneväinen harrastajien maku on.

----------


## LJL

> Tuolloin pyörien haluttavuus oli ainakin foorumihehkutuksen perusteella ihan toinen kuin nyt. Säännöstellyn saatavuuden ympärille pystyy rakentamaan isokatteisen busineksen, mutta oliko isossa kuvassa haluttavuus vain fiktiota tai vain suomalainen ilmiö, on tietysti toinen juttu.



Itse koin Canyonin noin 5 vuotta sitten erittäin houkuttelevaksi, samoin kuin moni muu. Ja on ollutkin useampia Canyonin pyöriä ja runkoja. Sittemmin innostus on hiipunut, samoin kuin monilla muilla. Omalla kohdallani syynä on ollut 1) omat (pari hiilarirunkoa joutunut käyttämään Koblenzin kautta á 2kk, Infliten natina ei ratkennut koskaan) ja muiden kokemat (Lux CF) laatuongelmat ja 2) hinta-laatu-suhteen heikentyminen. 

Kun keväällä päivitin kisamaasturia, jos Canyonilla olisi ollut joku pomminvarma bulkkirunkoinen 29" 100mm täpäri tarjota eroottisilla komponenteilla (ei esim. "talon" putkiosia) oikein houkuttelevaan hintaan, olisin todennäköisesti ostanut oitis. Mutta samalla budjetilla sai jo muutakin, ja jotenkin... Thrill is gone  :Leveä hymy:  Nämähän on enemmän ja vähemmän myös tunneasioita.

----------


## Jopo81

Onko noissa canyon wmn malleissa muuten eroa miesten malleihin, kuin eri satula? Kaveri pähkäilee pyörää ja ainakin naisten malleissa L-kokoa tuolla outletin puolella

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Runko näyttäisi olevan sama. Satunnaisesti valitussa verrokkiparissa WMN-mallissa oli lisäksi pienemmät limput edessä.

----------


## CamoN

> Tietysti vaikea vetää pitemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä, enemmänhän tämmöiset ajatukset on mutuilua. Mutta Canyon oli tosiaan joku vuosi sitten paljon kiinnostavampana pidetty juttu kuin nyt. Ja voisi ajatella että se mikä täällä kiinnostaa, on kyllä vähän sama juttu kuin muuallakin.  Ja tietysti päinvastoin.  Ei kai harrastajissa tai harrastuksessa kovin suuria eroja ole.



Vain yhden (1) Canyonin omistaneena huutelen täältä vähän sivummalta, mutta kuitenkin. Jotenkin minun mielikuvani Canyonin ostajasta on henkilö, joka haluaa korkean hinta/laatusuhteen ja ainakin nimellisesti edistyksellisen ja pitkälle kehitetyn rungon. Vaikka hinnasta ollaan tarkkana, aika usein ollaan valmiit ostamaan heti ensi kaudelle taas se seuraava malli, jos se on millään tavoin muuttunut. Ei pelätä kuluttaa eikä toisaalta toimia  valmistajan markkinatutkimusryhmänä. Se asettaa valmistajalle omanlaisensa haasteen, kun pitäisi pystyä jatkuvaan innovointiin kuitenkaan hinta/laatusuhteesta rokottamatta.

----------


## zander

> Onko noissa canyon wmn malleissa muuten eroa miesten malleihin, kuin eri satula? Kaveri pähkäilee pyörää ja ainakin naisten malleissa L-kokoa tuolla outletin puolella
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kaveri oli hankkimassa Neuronia vähän aikaa sitten ja silloin selvitettiin WMN vs unisex malllin eroja Canyonin aspan kanssa? Geot oli ihan samat, eroja oli välityksissä, satulassa ja tangon leveydessä.

Osaako joku sanoa, minkä tasoiset tuon 
Neuron AL 6.0 2017 iskari ja keula on? Tulisi käyttöön rouvalle, joka aika sievästi kevyttä lenkkiä ajelisi:
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/factory...bikes&id=23439

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Joustot on mallia "halvat". On sentään oljyvaimennuksella molemmat ja keula ilmajousella, mutta säätöjä vain minimaalisesti. Recon on hillittömän painava. Toisaalta, eipä tonnin hintalapulla voi mahdottomia vaatiakaan.

Vasta kasissa olis paremmat joustot, mutta hintaakin 50% enemmän.

----------


## Jopo81

Okei. Saattaa kaveri tilailla tyttöjen mallia Kiitos vastauksista

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei kai harrastajissa tai harrastuksessa kovin suuria eroja ole.



Minun käsittääkseni varsinkin maastopyöräilyssä on isojakin eroja eri maiden välillä. Jos oikein muistan niin esim läskipyörät ei ole keski-euroopassa lähimainkaan sellainen hitti kuin Suomessa. 

Ja myös 29" maasturit löi läpi Jenkkien jälkeen juuri Suomessa. Suomi on kuulemma euroopan Amerikkalaisin pyörämarkkina. Perinteiset Keski-Euroopan pyöräilymaat on niin hitaita ja konservatiivisia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tietysti vaikea vetää pitemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä, enemmänhän tämmöiset ajatukset on mutuilua. Mutta Canyon oli tosiaan joku vuosi sitten paljon kiinnostavampana pidetty juttu kuin nyt. Ja voisi ajatella että se mikä täällä kiinnostaa, on kyllä vähän sama juttu kuin muuallakin.  Ja tietysti päinvastoin.  Ei kai harrastajissa tai harrastuksessa kovin suuria eroja ole.
> Ja onhan ulkomailla testeissä menestyneet usein hyvinä pidettyjä täälläkin, joten jonkun verran yhteneväinen harrastajien maku on.



Juu. Canyonista on tullut muutamassa vuodessa suurmerkki. Ennen wanhaan hinta-laatu-suhde oli aika paljon kovempi kuin mitä se on nyt, mutta on se edelleenkin hyvällä tasolla. Muinainen Nerve XC ja Ultimate CF olivat aivan käsittämättömän halpoja paketteja kilpailijoihin verrattuna. Vielä pari vuotta sitten sai parin tonnin fillarin mukana 800 euron kiekot (Endurace CF 9.0). Sillä jo hahmottuu, miten hienoa hommaa maantiellä rullailu voi olla. Kun brändiarvo on kasvanut, katetta on voinut repiä lisää. Toisaalta muut merkit ovat joutuneet tehostamaan logistiikkaansa melkoisesti, jotta pysyvät kyydissä mukana. Edelleenkin tarjolla on kuitenkin aika kovia kokonaisuuksia hintatietoiselle kuluttajalle, esim. max. parin tonnin Neuronit, Spectralit, Enduracet ja Ultimatet.  

Itseäni muuten ihmetyttää, kuinka mikään fillarimerkki pystyy ylläpitämään niin laajaa mallivalikoimaa, mitä nykyisin suuret merkit tarjoavat. Joukkoon tulee välttämättä huteja niin kaupallisesti kuin teknisestikin. Canyon ei liene tässä suhteessa poikkeus, vaikka teknisten hutien lista on tietääkseni aika lyhyt (Alkuperäinen Strive, Lux CF). Jotta homma pysyy kannattavana kapoisilla katteilla, kysynnän ennakoinnin pitää olla melkoisen hyvin kohdalle osuvaa. 

Meillä taloon on tullut uusi Canyoni yksi per vuosi -tahtia viimeiset seitsemän vuotta, joten jonkinlaista merkkiuskollisuutta lienee. Viimeisimpänä talliin tuli Roadlite WMN 7.0 tyttärelle syksyn alennusmyynnistä. Hieno peli sekin. Vielä ei ole tarvinnut pettyä tavaran laatuun. Pari maasturin alurunkoa on mennyt vaihtoon, osittain siksi, että satakiloinen kuski. Ensi vuodesta voi tulla välivuosi, elleivät sitten julkista pyytämättä ja yllättäen uutta plussatäpäriä tai juniori kasva ulos nykyisestä fillaristaan :-)

----------


## Miklo

Mikäs noista Grand canyoneista tarjoaa tänä vuonna parhaan hinta-laatusuhteen? Vai onko nuo jo vanhaa mallia ja muutenkin epämuodikkaita.. ainakin Spessun uusi Chisel on muutaman millin erolla lähes identtinen geometrialtaan, onkohan rungoissa jotain muita eroja? Tietty tuo pidempi joustomatka ja loivempi keula kääntyy Canyonin puoleen.

----------


## alteregoni

> Onko noissa canyon wmn malleissa muuten eroa miesten malleihin, kuin eri satula? Kaveri pähkäilee pyörää ja ainakin naisten malleissa L-kokoa tuolla outletin puolella
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikös niissä WMN malleissa ole jokin kevyempi tune keulassa?

----------


## Jonttu.

> Juu. Canyonista on tullut muutamassa vuodessa suurmerkki. Ennen wanhaan hinta-laatu-suhde oli aika paljon kovempi kuin mitä se on nyt, mutta on se edelleenkin hyvällä tasolla. Muinainen Nerve XC ja Ultimate CF olivat aivan käsittämättömän halpoja paketteja kilpailijoihin verrattuna. Vielä pari vuotta sitten sai parin tonnin fillarin mukana 800 euron kiekot (Endurace CF 9.0). Sillä jo hahmottuu, miten hienoa hommaa maantiellä rullailu voi olla. Kun brändiarvo on kasvanut, katetta on voinut repiä lisää. Toisaalta muut merkit ovat joutuneet tehostamaan logistiikkaansa melkoisesti, jotta pysyvät kyydissä mukana. Edelleenkin tarjolla on kuitenkin aika kovia kokonaisuuksia hintatietoiselle kuluttajalle, esim. max. parin tonnin Neuronit, Spectralit, Enduracet ja Ultimatet.  
> 
> Itseäni muuten ihmetyttää, kuinka mikään fillarimerkki pystyy ylläpitämään niin laajaa mallivalikoimaa, mitä nykyisin suuret merkit tarjoavat. Joukkoon tulee välttämättä huteja niin kaupallisesti kuin teknisestikin. Canyon ei liene tässä suhteessa poikkeus, vaikka teknisten hutien lista on tietääkseni aika lyhyt (Alkuperäinen Strive, Lux CF). Jotta homma pysyy kannattavana kapoisilla katteilla, kysynnän ennakoinnin pitää olla melkoisen hyvin kohdalle osuvaa. 
> 
> Meillä taloon on tullut uusi Canyoni yksi per vuosi -tahtia viimeiset seitsemän vuotta, joten jonkinlaista merkkiuskollisuutta lienee. Viimeisimpänä talliin tuli Roadlite WMN 7.0 tyttärelle syksyn alennusmyynnistä. Hieno peli sekin. Vielä ei ole tarvinnut pettyä tavaran laatuun. Pari maasturin alurunkoa on mennyt vaihtoon, osittain siksi, että satakiloinen kuski. Ensi vuodesta voi tulla välivuosi, elleivät sitten julkista pyytämättä ja yllättäen uutta plussatäpäriä tai juniori kasva ulos nykyisestä fillaristaan :-)



On aika vaikeaa ajatella siirtyvänsä plussatäpäristä takaisin normitäpäriin suomen kura-räntä keleissä. Maantie kulkee niin mukavasti huhtikuusta elokuuhun, että se maasturiajo painottuu vahvasti Suomen pitkään ja märkään syksyyn, jossa lenkit painottuvat tekniseen ajoon suhteellisen lähellä kylmien kelien vuoksi. Tällöin tuollanen Spessun Stumpjumper 6fattie on aika nannaa. Mielellään kyllä plussaa voisi katsoa canyoniltakin jos saisivat julkaistua. Tällä hetkellä esim Radon tarjoaa todella houkuttelevia plussia parilla tonnilla.

----------


## Han$a

Heippa. Onko kellekkään kertynyt ajokokemusta vielä uudesta canyonin luxista? Mitä huonoa ja plussaa löytyy, esim. Keulasta tai takaiskarista?
Itsellä alla nyt epicci 15 vm. Hieman polttelisi tuo 9.0 pro race Team.
Jarrut hieman askarruttaa myös. Jos Oulun seudulla sattuisi olemaan jollain ja saisi kokeilla niin mielellään kävis istumassa pöörän päälle. L-koko.

----------


## simtee

Tervehdys, pojallani on käytössä 2017 Grand Canyon 5.9 koossa S ja stemmi on nyt todetty hieman liian pitkäksi.  Onko raadilla suosituksia minkä merkkistä/mallista stemmia kannattaisi tilalle katsoa?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Tervehdys, pojallani on käytössä 2017 Grand Canyon 5.9 koossa S ja stemmi on nyt todetty hieman liian pitkäksi.  Onko raadilla suosituksia minkä merkkistä/mallista stemmia kannattaisi tilalle katsoa?



Ostaisin itse sen, mitä paikallisessa pyöräkaupassa sattuu hyllyssä olemaan. Mun tapauksessa se oli Shimano Pro stemmi, hyvin on toiminut.

----------


## MK16

> Heippa. Onko kellekkään kertynyt ajokokemusta vielä uudesta canyonin luxista? Mitä huonoa ja plussaa löytyy, esim. Keulasta tai takaiskarista?
> Itsellä alla nyt epicci 15 vm. Hieman polttelisi tuo 9.0 pro race Team.
> Jarrut hieman askarruttaa myös. Jos Oulun seudulla sattuisi olemaan jollain ja saisi kokeilla niin mielellään kävis istumassa pöörän päälle. L-koko.



Tämä kyllä kiinnostaisi itseäkin. Tosin katsellut tuota 8.0 Race mallia. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Trekin Top Fuel 9.7. Vaikeita päätöksiä...

----------


## Ikuhaka

Sain kesän korvalla uuden rungon hajonneen tilalle. Rungon vaihto Turussa matkahuollon välityksellä kävi näppärästi ja lisäbonuksena huollon kaverit vielä täytti linkkujen laakerit rasvalla. Runko oli siis kokonaan uusi peräkolmiota myöten. Keula ja takaiskarisysteemi on sama, kuin tuossa 9.0 mallissa. Lisäksi muutin syksyllä vaihteet 1x11 systeemiksi. Oma malli on 9.7 vuodelta 2015.

Keskiön seutua oli muutettu jonkun verran verrattuna siihen edelliseen ja lisänä oli tullut sisäisiä vaijerivetoja yms. Toivottavasti uusi versio kestää paremmin, vaikkei tuosta rikosta itselle mitään ihmeempää haittaa ollut, kun on toinenkin pyörä ajossa.
Luxi toimii hyvin esim. maratoonikisakäytössä, kun kevythän se on. Rs1 keula on tosi hyvä ja osoittautunut melko huoltovapaaksi, kun rakenne ei kerää likaa stefojen kautta ja kun se on kerran "nurinpäin", niin voitelu pelaa. Purin keulan öljyhuoltoa varten n. vuoden ajojen jälkeen ja sisuskalut oli ihan puhtaat.

Aika vähän on tullut käytettyä lukitusta, kun ei tuo nyt mikään sohva muutenkaan ole. Ajoin kesällä viikon (vuokraamon) hiilari Sparkkia ja kovasti tuttu fiilis oli.  :Hymy: 
Pyörähän on melko korkea suhteessa pituuteensa, mutta itselläni on aika pitkät kintut, niin uskalsin ostaa L-koon. Tosin m-koko ei ole, kuin 6mm matalampi. Itsellä siis 85 cm jalan sisäpituus (178 cm koko pituus) ja homma on toiminut hienosti.

----------


## sillimestari

Mikähän näistä angle seteistä sopii al nerve 29”:iin (vuosimalli -13): http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ful...sizes-15-c.asp

----------


## Service Course

> Mikähän näistä angle seteistä sopii al nerve 29”:iin (vuosimalli -13): http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ful...sizes-15-c.asp



http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-...tube-260-p.asp

----------


## velib

Jälkipolville tiedoksi, että Canyonin pyörissä oleva Iridium 3-5 riserbar on leveydeltään 740 mm, ei 760 mm, kuten ainakin 2017 Dude cf 8.0:n tiedoissa luki. Tätä tietoa en nimittäin löytänyt internetin syövereistä mistään. Uudessa Dudessa geometriatiedoissa lukee ohjaustangon leveytenä 740/760, mutta cf 8.0:n tiedoissa ei ole tarkempaa tietoa. Painoa tangolla oli n. 350 g.

----------


## Hillman

Vähän off-topic, mutta missä suosittelette myymään käytettyjä Canyon Nerveä? Oliko täällä fillarifoorumilla joku oma palsta vai kokonaan jossain muulla sivustolla?

----------


## Kanuuna

http://www.fillaritori.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hillman

OK, kiitos!

----------


## Nelssoni

Terve, löytyykö Grand Canyon AL SL 7.0 omistajia tai vastaavan rungon 29" renkailla? Aspasta kyselin sopivaa kokoa niin suositteli M, tosin myös mahdollisuus L kokoon jolloin ajoasento muuttuu enemmän rennomaksi heidän mukaan!? Pituus 180cm ja jalan sisämitta 85cm. Ensimmäinen jäykkä MTB pyörän ostaminen edessä joten koko mietityttää.

Tällä hetkellä vaihtoehdot taitavat olla Cubelta LTD Pro ja Attention SL sekä Canyonilta AL SL 7.0 ja SL 6.0. Nämä siis max. hintahaarukassa. Cubeja ole testannut 19" koossa ja näissä on joitain eroja rungossa verrattuna Canyon. Pyörällä ajetaan ympärivuoden pääsääntöisesti asfaltti/hiekkatieosuuksia (työajo yms), mutta olisi myös tarkoitus päästä maaston puolelle silloin tällöin.

----------


## velib

Erityisesti tuota työmatka-ajoa ajatellen ottaisin ehdottomasti L:n. Stemmin voi sitten tarvittaessa vaihtaa sentin-kaksi lyhyempään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Suositteli M, tosin myös mahdollisuus L kokoon jolloin ajoasento muuttuu enemmän rennomaksi...



L koossa emäputki on 15 mm korkeampi ja se tuo sen rentouden. Vaakaputki on L:ssä näköjään 20 mm pidempi,  mutta sen vaikutusta voi passata sillä stemmin pituudella.

----------


## Nelssoni

> L koossa emäputki on 15 mm korkeampi ja se tuo sen rentouden. Vaakaputki on L:ssä näköjään 20 mm pidempi,  mutta sen vaikutusta voi passata sillä stemmin pituudella.



Myös istuinputki on reippaasti korkeampi (45mm), mutta satulankorkeus alkaa samasta korkeudesta. Cuben 19" on aika lailla M ja L koon sekoitus, emäputki on korkein 120mm mutta vaakaputki 10mm lyhyempi L kokoon nähden.
Canyonin koko-opas antaa heti koon L kun vaihtaa pituutta 180->182cm, jalan sisämittaa vaihtamalla vasta 90cm kohdalla.

Onko tuo emäputken 15mm korkeusero sitten kovinkin merkittävä/huomattava ajaessa? Stemminhän ne antaa tarvittaessa ilmaiseksi vaihtaa kuukauden sisällä, joten sillä ei ole niin suurta merkitystä. Täytyneen vielä hetki jatkaa pohtimista..  :Hymy:  ei vissiin mene pahasti vikaan valitsee sitten kumman tahansa..

----------


## Piankki

Täällä AL 5.0 kokoa M jonka geometria lienee sama kuin AL 7.0. Omat mitat 178 cm ja 81 cm. Koko on passeli, ajot pääasiassa työmatkaa + satunnaista tekniikkamaastoa. Ihmettelen jos Canyonin laskuri suosittelee sinulle kokoa M.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tuossa Grand Canyonissa ongelmana on, että runko on pirun korkea. Standover L-koossa on 83 cm, joka ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen jos oma jalan sisämitta on 85 cm. Mulla oli edellinen pyörä niin, että standoverissa ja jalan sisämitassa oli just joku 3 cm ero, ja eihän se maastossa kovin kivaa ollut. Työmatka-ajossa tosin ei haittaa.

----------


## Nelssoni

Ourait, kiitos! Eli todennäköisesti se oikea koko olisi sitten lähempänä L..ehkä.. Täytyneen vielä tarkastella vanhan pyörän mitat ja verrata Canyonia lisää muihin merkkeihin.

----------


## elasto

https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/noroutine/

Huomenna julkaistaan jotain uutta?

----------


## Vito78

> https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/noroutine/
> 
> Huomenna julkaistaan jotain uutta?



Vissiin uudet Spectralit. Joskus kyselin aspasta ja sanoivat että joulukuussa tulis. Ja lupailivat jopa Boost-napoja. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## EsaJ

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-review-51718/

----------


## Kumitarzan

Nyt on uudet Spectralit tuotu julki. Runko on laitettu kokonaan uusiksi.

https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/spectral/

Tuolla on vähän syvempää analyysia https://www.bikemag.com/gear/mountai...nyon-spectral/

----------


## makimies

Ihan hieno! Asiallinen päivitys vanhaan Spectraliin.
Mutta mikä ihme tuo satulaputki on  :Hymy: 

Stand over näyttää myös kamalalta kun on suora vaakaputki

----------


## Vito78

Saatteko selvää onko näissä vieläkään Boosti-napoja?? Ihmetyttää jos tehdään uus raami ja ilman Boosteja. Tyylikäs toteutus vaijereiden viennistä. Ja integroitu satulatolpan clämppi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

Näyttää kyllä Jeffsyltä mun silmään. Plääh.

----------


## Vito78

> Näyttää kyllä Jeffsyltä mun silmään. Plääh.



Sama tuli mieleen. Toisaalta se on ihan hyvä asia. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kumitarzan

> Saatteko selvää onko näissä vieläkään Boosti-napoja?? Ihmetyttää jos tehdään uus raami ja ilman Boosteja. Tyylikäs toteutus vaijereiden viennistä. Ja integroitu satulatolpan clämppi.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



27.5″ BOOST wheel size, optimised for 2.4″ – 2.6″ rubber

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/canyon-spectral-369197

----------


## carp

Harmi kun ei tullut kaksysia. Noin muuten Jeffsyltahan tuo näyttää, mutta Canyonin viimeistelyllä.

----------


## Vito78

^^sieltähän se tieto löytyi. On aina ollu Canyonilla vähän niinjanäin tuo speksien ilmoittaminen selkeesti.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tiaalto

Lieneekö tuo uuden Spectralin runko oikeasti aika järeää tekoa kun ensimmäinen alle 13 kg malli oli 9.0 SL ja siinäkin tarvitaan jo X01 ja kuitukiekot.

Tavallaan kuitenkin ihan hieno ja houkuttelevakin mutta ennemmin ottaisin 29" Neuronin samalla reseptillä uudistettuna.

----------


## Jonttu.

> Lieneekö tuo uuden Spectralin runko oikeasti aika järeää tekoa kun ensimmäinen alle 13 kg malli oli 9.0 SL ja siinäkin tarvitaan jo X01 ja kuitukiekot.
> 
> Tavallaan kuitenkin ihan hieno ja houkuttelevakin mutta ennemmin ottaisin 29" Neuronin samalla reseptillä uudistettuna.



Painoa on kyllä tullut lisää. Edellinen lippulaivamalli oli muistaakseni 11.6kg kuitukiekoilla ja Outletistäkin löytyy vanhoja malleja jotka ovat kuiturungolla ja 12kg. Nyt Alumiininen on 14.8kg joka on kyllä aika paljon rautaa kun Spessun Stumpjumber 6Fattie plussatäpäri on 14.3kg 3" renkailla. Vaikeaa tosin sanoa onko sitä painoa käytetty järkevästi rungon vahvistamiseen ja jäykkyyteen. Ihan maukkaan näköinen peli. Voi hyvinkin olla seuraava pyörä jos noihin menee 2,8" rengas mikä on maukas paikalliseen juurijumppaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Voi hyvinkin olla seuraava pyörä jos noihin menee 2,8" rengas mikä on maukas paikalliseen juurijumppaan.



Juurikin tuo 2.8" renkaan sopiminen tuli itsellekin mieleen olennaisena pointtina.  Silloin olisi jo varsin kiinnostava.  

Mutta jos suurin mahtuva koko on 2.6", joka ei käytännössä merkittävästi eroa 2.4-2.5" renkaista, tulee ainakin itselle mieleen kysymys; onko todella uuden rungon suunnittelu ollut vaivan arvoista?

----------


## Late_h

Komealta näyttää varsinkin kuituversiot uudesta Spectralista - paljon sukunäköä Jeffsyyn niinkuin yllä jo mainittiinkin. 

Minulle pisti silmään alumiiniversioiden vaakaputken ja satulaputken välisen vahvikepalan hitsauksen karu jälki - liekö jätetty tarkoituksella, että kuiturunkoiset erottuvat edukseen enemmän vai yksinkertaisesti vain säästetty kustannuksia. Olen aina pitänyt Canyonin designista ja viimeistelystä hintaan nähden, mutta tuollaista jälkeä en sulattaisi.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-6-0.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eikö se ole samaa skrodea hitsaus tyyliä myös takaiskarin korvakkeet? Eli taitaa olla tahallinen tyyliseikka.

----------


## Tomy

Aikamoista jöötiä on hitsaussaumat kyllä ympäriinsä, kun tarkemmin katselee. Ei emäputken ympäristökään kovin kaunis ole. Ehkä se ylimääräinen kilo on näissä saumoissa.  :Hymy: 

Mutta muuten on minusta hieno muotoilu rungossa.

----------


## Vito78

On kyllä rajua viimeistelyä kun vertaa omaan 2015 Specuun.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo, on siistimpiäkin hitsejä rungoissa, jopa halpiksissakin, näkynyt.
Vähän viittaisi rungon valmistuksen osalta alihankkijan vaihtumiseen. Toivotaan että on kestävä, sehän tietysti on tärkeintä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ei nyt tuomita noiden mainoskuvien perusteella, jos ne on otettu vaikkapa proto-rungoista. Katsotaan miltä saumat sitten näyttää kun noita alkaa Suomeen tulemaan...   :Hymy:

----------


## makimies

> Ei nyt tuomita noiden mainoskuvien perusteella, jos ne on otettu vaikkapa proto-rungoista. Katsotaan miltä saumat sitten näyttää kun noita alkaa Suomeen tulemaan...



Eiköhän tuo ole ihan valmis fillari, ei kai nyt noin hienoja kuvia protopyörästä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tätä Canyonin tapausta en tunne, mutta käsittääkseni promo-kuvat ja muu markkinointimateriaali joudutaan monesti kasaamaan aikasemmin, kuin varsinaiset tuotantolaitteet valmistuu. 

Monessa esitteessä on pienellä painettuna että varsinaisen myyntikappaleen ulkonäkö saattaa hiukan poiketa mainoskuvista.   :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllähän tuo spectrali vaikuttaa kovan luokan allrounderilta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

Liekö Canyon on aikaansa edellä, mutta kyl minusta 27.5"/3" ja nämä isot ei +29 pitää mahtua alle eli minun rahat säästyi ainakin tuolta osin. Geometria tuossa vaikutti olevan ihan OK.

----------


## tiaalto

27.5 Boost Pikeen pitäisi mennä ainakin 2.8" ihan jo valmistajankin mukaan. Olisiko tuo 2.8f/2.6r sitten riittävän muhku setuppi aitoon kolmetuumaiseen tottuneelle, siinäpä kysymys.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ainakin omaan Boost Pikeen mahtuu kolmetuumainen hyvin. 
Jos ihan uusi runko suunnitellaan, on minusta vähän vaikea perustella jos tila loppuu ennen 2.8".
Voihan hyvin olla niin että 2.6" on vaan valittu "toimitusrenkaaksi".

----------


## noniinno

Hieno työkalun ulkonäkö, saumoja myöten. Alumiini alumiinina ja hitsisauma hitsisaumana.

----------


## Saunatonttu

Itsekkin innostuin tuosta uudesta tekeleestä sen verran, että kysyin Canyoin chat palvelusta tuota rengas asiaa.





> Uusi Spectral on suunniteltu käytettäväksi 2,6" renkaille ja olemme todenneet sen optimaaliseksi rengasleveydeksi tämän tyyppiseen pyörään. On kuitenkin todennäköistä, että myös leveämmät 2,8" renkaat mahtuvat pyörimään, mutta kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon että renkaiden todelliset leveydet vaihtelevat valmistajien välillä paljonkin.



Eli Maxxikset varmaan ainakin 2,8" mahtuu pyörimään.

----------


## Antza44

> Ainakin omaan Boost Pikeen mahtuu kolmetuumainen hyvin. 
> Jos ihan uusi runko suunnitellaan, on minusta vähän vaikea perustella jos tila loppuu ennen 2.8".
> Voihan hyvin olla niin että 2.6" on vaan valittu "toimitusrenkaaksi".



Joo ja mulla mahtuu Pikeen 29"/3" ja vähän isompikin, no se onkin 29+ nimetty vaikka Boost sekin. Kannattaa muistaa, että Boost ja mallimerki ei aina selvennä täysin mistä puhutaan, koska Pikestäkin on 27.5" Boost ja 29" Boost.

Akselista kruunuun mitta on sama oli sitten boost tai ei, jos puhutaan samasta kumi koosta. Vaihteleeko leveys se ei selviä spekseistä.
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....lish_rev_c.pdf


2.8” maximum tire compatibility for both 27.5” and 29” models (27.5”x3.0” tires fit in the 29” model) https://www.sram.com/rockshox/produc...xpgg10a14q72jj29" BOOST™ 110 model is also 27.5"+ compatible https://www.sram.com/rockshox/produc...xpgg10a14q72jj

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itsekkin innostuin tuosta uudesta tekeleestä sen verran, että kysyin Canyoin chat palvelusta tuota rengas asiaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Eli Maxxikset varmaan ainakin 2,8" mahtuu pyörimään.



Kiitokset asian selvittämisestä. Oikein hyvä tieto.  2.8" mahtuminen  ja ainakin paperilla hyvä geometria nostaa uuden Spectralin oikeasti ihan kiinnostavaksi.

----------


## sil

Olen hankkimassa ensimmäistä maastopyörääni. Tarkoitus olisi hankki yleiskäyttöinen perusmaastopyörä poluille ja sorateille sekä kesä- että talviajoon. Siirtymiä tulee toki ajettua myös asfaltilla. Maantiepyöränä minulla on Canyon Endurace cf 8, johon olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen, joten maastopyöränkin hankin luultavasti Canyonilta.

Olisiko Grand Canyon hyvä yleiskäyttöinen maastopyörä?

Kumpi näistä antaisi enemmän vastinetta rahalle:
https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...294&bike2=4296

Kokotaulukon mukaan olen juuri kokojen L ja XL välissä (192 cm/93,5 cm). Kannattaisiko ostaa pienempi vai isompi koko? Canyon Enduracen kokotaulukossa olen myös juuri kahden koon välillä ja pienempi koko on toiminut hyvin. Tosin 1 cm pitempi stemmi on tullut vaihdettua matalampaa sopivaa ajoasentoa hakiessa.

Mitkähän lokarit Grand Canyoniin kannattaisi hommata?

----------


## Saunatonttu

> Kumpi näistä antaisi enemmän vastinetta rahalle:
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...294&bike2=4296
> 
> Kokotaulukon mukaan olen juuri kokojen L ja XL välissä (192 cm/93,5 cm). Kannattaisiko ostaa pienempi vai isompi koko? Canyon Enduracen kokotaulukossa olen myös juuri kahden koon välillä ja pienempi koko on toiminut hyvin. Tosin 1 cm pitempi stemmi on tullut vaihdettua matalampaa sopivaa ajoasentoa hakiessa.



Ottaisin itse tuon SL 7.0 jos noista pitäisi valita. Paremmat jarrut ja keula sekä uudella seoksella olevat kumit, kun pääsee ajamisen makuun ja kelit huononee niin nuo varmasti parantavat elämänlaatua metsäpoluilla.

Koko asiassa ottaisin aina isomman jos ei pääse testaamaan ja kokotaulukossa kahden välissä. Liian pienellä fillarilla ajaminen on ihan hirveetä puuhaa ja menee vehkeeseen vaan maku samantien.

Kyseisestä pyörästä tai osasarjoista ei omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Ja jos budjetti rajallinen niin katsoisin myös käytettyjä koska samalla rahalla saattaa päästä jo eri tason vehkeisiin kiinni.

----------


## velib

Sanoisin että ehdottomasti XL. Siinä on vielä mahdollista lyhentää stemmiä pari senttiä tarvittaessa.

----------


## hece

> Olen hankkimassa ensimmäistä maastopyörääni. Tarkoitus olisi hankki yleiskäyttöinen perusmaastopyörä poluille ja sorateille sekä kesä- että talviajoon. Siirtymiä tulee toki ajettua myös asfaltilla. Maantiepyöränä minulla on Canyon Endurace cf 8, johon olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen, joten maastopyöränkin hankin luultavasti Canyonilta.
> 
> Olisiko Grand Canyon hyvä yleiskäyttöinen maastopyörä?
> 
> Kumpi näistä antaisi enemmän vastinetta rahalle:
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...294&bike2=4296
> 
> Kokotaulukon mukaan olen juuri kokojen L ja XL välissä (192 cm/93,5 cm). Kannattaisiko ostaa pienempi vai isompi koko? Canyon Enduracen kokotaulukossa olen myös juuri kahden koon välillä ja pienempi koko on toiminut hyvin. Tosin 1 cm pitempi stemmi on tullut vaihdettua matalampaa sopivaa ajoasentoa hakiessa.
> 
> Mitkähän lokarit Grand Canyoniin kannattaisi hommata?



Mulla tuolla 6.0 rungolla oleva vanha XL AL7.9 ja mielestäni ainut syy ottaa L olisi vaakaputken korkeus. Mulla mittaa 193/93 enkä kokenut vaakaputken korkeutta ongelmaksi. SL-rungossa vaakaputki vielä vähän matalampi. Muutenkin SL saa mun äänen pidempänä ja loivakeulaisempana.

----------


## sil

Päädyin Grand Canyonyonin kokoon XL, mitä täälläkin suositeltiin, ja olin jo tilaamaassa SL 7.0 version. Viime hetkellä huomasin, että eihän tuossa ole vielä läpiakselia takana :s Läpiakseli on vasta 8.0 SLX versiossa, joka maksaakin sitten jo lähemmäs 1600 euroa toimituksen, pullotelineiden ja polkimien kanssa.

Vanhassa cyclossa on levyjarrut ja pikakiinnitys. Kiekko tuppaa tulemaan aavistuksen eri kohtaan joka irrotuksen jälkeen. Ei pahemmin innosta ostaa maastopyörää ilman läpiakselia. Ajettelin, että tänä päivänä yli tonnin Canyonissa semmoinen olisi ilman muuta.

----------


## elasto

Aikamoinen mörssäri tämä uusi Torque: https://www.canyon.com/fi/gravity/torque/

----------


## tiaalto

Spectral CF 8.0 houkuttelee häiritsevän paljon mutta tuo Reverb B1 hissitolppa mietityttää. Vieläkö nuo hajoavat säännönmukaisesti talviolosuhteissa?

----------


## Radonx

> Spectral CF 8.0 houkuttelee häiritsevän paljon mutta tuo Reverb B1 hissitolppa mietityttää. Vieläkö nuo hajoavat säännönmukaisesti talviolosuhteissa?



Piti just samaa tulla kommentoimaan tänne. Googlauksen perusteella hydraulinen rakenne yhä siellä, toki päivitettynä.  Mitään syytä uskoa että toimisi talvisin ei ole.

Joustaako Canyon noiden varusteiden osalta, että jos vaihtaisi tuon halvempaan KS Lev Si malliin, joka mekaanisena toimisi varmasti paremmin? AL malleissa kaikissa  KS Lev Si.

Kaikki noi CF mallit on huonoja ostoksia tuon hissitolpan takia. Mitä järkeä Canyonin on tommoista mallia edes tuoda Suomeen? Nyt ei siellä päässä pää ja markkinointikoneisto toimi.

----------


## tiaalto

No, eipä taida Canyonin mittakaavoissa tällaisen hiirenpaskan kokoisen reuna-alueen erityisongelmat paljoa vaikuttaa tuotteiden suunnitteluun saati että tänne alettaisiin omia variantteja tekemään. Ehkä pitäisi vain  taipua AL 6.0 malliin ja ostaa säästyneillä satasilla joko kevennysosia tai hevoshormoneja reisivoimien kasvatukseen.

----------


## Antza44

Fillaritori on keksitty. Uudet tolpat kyllä sieltä häviää, jos osaa oikein hinnoitella.

----------


## Radonx

> Fillaritori on keksitty. Uudet tolpat kyllä sieltä häviää, jos osaa oikein hinnoitella.



Juuh satasen tappio heti ja askartelu onkin heti uutta fillaria ostavan mielessä. Jos pyytää halvempaa hissitolppaa, saako sellaisen Canyonilta?

Noi uudet Spectralit painaa kuin synti, miksei vaan samantien osta Strivea?

----------


## elasto

> Jos pyytää halvempaa hissitolppaa, saako sellaisen Canyonilta?



Ei saa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Juuh satasen tappio heti ja askartelu onkin heti uutta fillaria ostavan mielessä. Jos pyytää halvempaa hissitolppaa, saako sellaisen Canyonilta?
> 
> Noi uudet Spectralit painaa kuin synti, miksei vaan samantien osta Strivea?



Maastopyöräily ei, ainakaan harrasteluna, ole tuottavaa. Ainakaan välittömien kustannusten (ja miksei myös tulon, jos jollain sellaista maastopyöräilyssä muodostuu) valossa tarkasteltuna useimmiten keskihintainen tai kallis harrastus.  Paljon halvempaa on esimerkiksi harrastaa kävelylenkkejä. Ne voi tehdä vanhoissa arki-ja/tai työvaatteissa, jolloin varusteisiin ja välineisiin ei mene rahaa ollenkaan.
Joku viisas on joskus sanonut että harrastus on hyvä kun siihen menee kaikki liikenevä raha, mutta kuitenkin vältetään konkurssi.

Canyonin sivuilta voi lukea että pyörän "speksaaminen" oston yhteydessä ei ole mahdollista.  Vaatisi varmaan henkilökuntaa ja järjestelyjä ja sitä kautta kustannuksia enemmän kuin toiminnan tuotto on.  Vähän harmi, tosi hyvä olisi jos voisi osia vaihtaa toiseksi, niin saisi "valmiin" pyörän.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Juuh satasen tappio heti ja askartelu onkin heti uutta fillaria ostavan mielessä.



Askartelua ei saa pelätä jos meinaa maastopyöräilyä harrastaa. Pyörä on kuitenkin harrastusväline jolla ryskätään pitkin metsiä, joten pieniä remppoja tulee vastaan automaattisesti.   :Hymy:

----------


## makimies

> Spectral CF 8.0 houkuttelee häiritsevän paljon mutta tuo Reverb B1 hissitolppa mietityttää. Vieläkö nuo hajoavat säännönmukaisesti talviolosuhteissa?



En tiedä mitä tuo b1 tarkoittaa mutta itsellä on tuo uudemman mallinen reverb stealth ja kivasti toimii. Vanhan mallisen reverbin sain takuuseen kerran uusiksi, se oli ehkä vähän arveluttava toiminnaltaan ja jumitteli satunnaisesti.

----------


## Vito78

> En tiedä mitä tuo b1 tarkoittaa mutta itsellä on tuo uudemman mallinen reverb stealth ja kivasti toimii. Vanhan mallisen reverbin sain takuuseen kerran uusiksi, se oli ehkä vähän arveluttava toiminnaltaan ja jumitteli satunnaisesti.



Sama. Sain parivuotta sit uuden mallisen takuuseen Canyonilta ja on toiminut.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Askartelua ei saa pelätä jos meinaa maastopyöräilyä harrastaa. Pyörä on kuitenkin harrastusväline jolla ryskätään pitkin metsiä, joten pieniä remppoja tulee vastaan automaattisesti.



Toihan se on jopa vähän hämmästyttävä puoli asiassa.  Vaikka ei olisi vähääkään mikään pro-kuski niin tuntuu että vähän väliä saa jotain osaa vaihtaa. Joko kulumisen, tai hajoamisen takia. Tietysti lipat ja muut vastaavat damaget tuottaa oman lisänsä. Eikä vaate-ja varustepuolikaan ole ikuista.   Joten ei tosiaan kulut pyörän hankintaan lopu. Oikeastaan siitä vasta aletaan.

----------


## kaakku

Mä kokeilin viime talvena 2017 Reverbin pakkaskestävyyden ihan tarkoituksella. Sram lupaa -12 ja piti myös paikkansa: kotoa lähtiessä oli -10, kolmen tunnin lenkillä kiristyi n. -13 asteeseen ja viimeiset viisi kilometria kotiin ajoin putkelta kun penkki jäi ala-asentoon. Remontin jälkeen en ajanut noin kylmällä, enkä suosittele ketään muutakaan ajamaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> En tiedä mitä tuo b1 tarkoittaa...



B1 tarkoittaa 2017 vuosimallia.

----------


## japajapa

Onkohan tämä hintaluokassaaan paras mahdollinen https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron/neuron-al-5-0.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mikäli olisi budjetissa varaa niin laittaisin sen 300 € lisää. 6.0 mallissa keula, kiekot ja vaihteet paranee hyvinkin sen hinnan edestä.

----------


## japajapa

> Mikäli olisi budjetissa varaa niin laittaisin sen 300 € lisää. 6.0 mallissa keula, kiekot ja vaihteet paranee hyvinkin sen hinnan edestä.




Kiitos vinkistä, eiköhän budjetti tuohon veny.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

> Onkohan tämä hintaluokassaaan paras mahdollinen https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron/neuron-al-5-0.html



Palautin 5.0.n viime viikolla juurikin istuintolpan(ei palauttanu aina ja naarmu liukuputkessa), vapaarattaan (paukahti 2krt ajossa) ja jarrukahvojen :Vink:  vuoksi. Koeajo 54km. Verrokkina Dude.
Ostin TopFuelin käytettynä ja jäi rahaa piikkirenkaisiin....

----------


## Slatan

Olethan kattonut jo Canyonin outletin, jossa viime vuoden malleja, jos vaan koko osuu. Esim. tuo näyttää vastaavalta kuin linkkaamasi 5.0, mutta hinta 400e vähemmän.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=24471

----------


## japajapa

> Olethan kattonut jo Canyonin outletin, jossa viime vuoden malleja, jos vaan koko osuu. Esim. tuo näyttää vastaavalta kuin linkkaamasi 5.0, mutta hinta 400e vähemmän.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=24471



kiitti, vaikuttaa potentiaaliselta ehdokkaalta. Kuinka luotettava tuo canyonin runkokoonvalintalaskuri on? meikä on koon puolesta just s/m rajoilla.

----------


## Jar56

Itse hommasin neuronin koko S.Itse 169cm.Jouduin vaihtamaan ohjaus kannattimen -35 asteeseen ja sentti pisempi sekä satulatolpan jotta sai satulaa hiukan taakse päin.Itsellä hieman lyhyet jalat suhteessa pituuteen .Koko muuten oli niin kuin piti.Tietysti muutoksiin vaikuttaa minkälaisessa asennossa on tottunut ajamaan.

----------


## japajapa

> Itse hommasin neuronin koko S.Itse 169cm.Jouduin vaihtamaan ohjaus kannattimen -35 asteeseen ja sentti pisempi sekä satulatolpan jotta sai satulaa hiukan taakse päin.Itsellä hieman lyhyet jalat suhteessa pituuteen .Koko muuten oli niin kuin piti.Tietysti muutoksiin vaikuttaa minkälaisessa asennossa on tottunut ajamaan.



okei, itselläni pitutta about 173. olen kallistumassa tuon S-koon puoleen. Mikä sulla jar56 on sisäjalan pituus?


EDIT: Osaako joku Canyonin (Neuron) omistaja neuvoa koon suhteen? omat pituus 173 sisäjalan mitta 77. Laskuri ehdottaa pituuden puolesta pyörän kooksi M, mutta jalan mitan puolesta S. Ei oo helppoa..

----------


## Jar56

Itsellä myös 77cm. Oletko varmasti mitannut  sisäjalan pituuden oikein.Tai itse olen mitannut väärin.Itsellä on kuitenkin suhteessa lyhyet jalat .Jos jalan pituuden mukaan otat niin S koko.Mutta ehkä M koko pituuden mukaan.S koko voi olla pituuden mukaan hiukan lyhyt .Itsekkin jouduin hieman pidentämään ajoasentoa.

----------


## japajapa

> Itsellä myös 77cm. Oletko varmasti mitannut  sisäjalan pituuden oikein.Tai itse olen mitannut väärin.Itsellä on kuitenkin suhteessa lyhyet jalat .Jos jalan pituuden mukaan otat niin S koko.Mutta ehkä M koko pituuden mukaan.S koko voi olla pituuden mukaan hiukan lyhyt .Itsekkin jouduin hieman pidentämään ajoasentoa.



78 tuli tarkistusmittauksessa, itsellä on myös melko lyhyet jalat, näköjään  :Hymy:  Ei tässä oikein tiedä mihin luottaa, kun tuo canyon mittari antaa 77cm:llä tämän:*VIRHEELLINEN TIETO*Pituuden ja jalan sisämitan suhde on kohdallasi poikkeuksellinen. Ovatko jalkasi kokemuksesi perusteella tavallista lyhyemmät? Ole hyvä ja tarkista mittaustulos. Varmista mittausvälineen nosto mahdollisimman ylös.
On mahdollista, että pituuden/jalan sisämitan suhde on kohdallasi asteikkomme ulkopuolella. Siinä tapauksessa pyydämme sinua jatkamaan.
Pituutesi perusteella runkokokosuosituksemme on M. Jalan sisämittaan perustuva satulankorkeutesi on noin 68.1cm ja suosittelemme tästä syystä runkokokoa S.

----------


## Jar56

Itselle tuli sama homma laskuri ei ymmärtänyt jos takapuoli lahaa maata.

----------


## Jar56

Itse valitsin koon pelkästään oman pituuden mukaan.

----------


## japajapa

näköjään  79 cm:llä tulee tuloksesi m-koko ilman mitään  kuittailua pituuden ja jalan mitasta.

----------


## Jar56

Joo Itsekkin hieman kikkailin maantie pyörän kohdalla niin pituuden mukaisen koon antoi .Katopas vielä pyörän mittoja ja vertaa kuinka paljon M koko on isompi kuin S. Eli ei mitään hirveitä eroja ole.Muuta en osaa sanoa kuin sen että Skoko voi olla hiukan lyhyt.Itse ottaisin kyllä sinuna kyllä koon M,jos vertaisin omaan mittaani ja S kokoon.

----------


## japajapa

> Joo Itsekkin hieman kikkailin maantie pyörän kohdalla niin pituuden mukaisen koon antoi .Katopas vielä pyörän mittoja ja vertaa kuinka paljon M koko on isompi kuin S. Eli ei mitään hirveitä eroja ole.Muuta en osaa sanoa kuin sen että Skoko voi olla hiukan lyhyt.Itse ottaisin kyllä sinuna kyllä koon M,jos vertaisin omaan mittaani ja S kokoon.



Kiitti paljon vinkeistä, Jar56! M-koko lähti tilaukseen lopulta.

----------


## JouniJK

Grand Canyon AL slx 9,9 Trail tilattu, toimitettu, kasattu ja testattu.


Pyörä tuli alle viikossa, toimitus pelasi mainiosti. Kasasin pyörän naapurin kanssa, aikaa meni viinipullollinen. Kasaus oli helppo juttu. Jokunen tunti ja pari viinipulloa myöhemmin totesimme liikuttavassa yhteisymmärryksessä pyöräilyn hyväksi harrastukseksi ja hankitun pyörän laadukkaasti viimeistellyksi. Lisäksi päätimme kesällä käydä yhteisellä pyörälenkillä ( kahvilla paikallisella huoltamolla, matka yhteensä 16 km ).


Olen nyt ajanut pyörällä 55 km ja omiin tarpeisiin vertailtuna pidän hankintaa hyvänä. Pienimmät vaihteet riittävät kaikkiin tilanteisiin, samaten pitkät sopivat oikein hyvin vaikkapa asvaltille. Pyörä rullaa ihan kivasti. Vaihteita on 11 vai olikohan niitä 12. Etujousitus tuntui mukavalle uudelle kokemukselle. Pyörä on korkea, oma pituuteni 170, valitsin koon S ja se vaikuttaa hyvälle. Koko M olisi ollut liian korkea.


Pyörän olen hankkinut maalle, jotta voisin ajella myös siellä ollessani. Yleensä käyn iltaisin yllä mainitulla huoltoasemalla kahvilla rupattelemassa tuttujen kanssa ja matkan aion tehdä jatkossa pyörällä aiemman traktorin tai auton sijaan. Muutoin lenkkeily koostuu lähinnä hiekka- ja metsäautoteistä, polkuja taitaa olla hiukka heikonlaisesti. Käyn myös iltaisin pelloilla katsastamassa siellä pyöriviä eläimiä.


Hankintapäätöksen tein lähes tieteellisesti. Työkaverini kokeneena pyöräilijänä ehdotti jäykkäperäistä etujousitettua kulkinetta. Itse halusin vain yhden eturattaan. Kun Canyonilta löytyi pyörä 700 euron alennuksella, oli vaihtoehto olemassa. Kun työkaverini ja toinen himopyöräilykaverini totesivat vaihtoehdon olevan osiltaan ja muutoinkin ok, oli ostopäätös tehty. Kuten varmasti huomaat etten tiedä pyöristä tahi pyöräilystä yhtään mitään, arvaat myös sen kuinka suuri merkitys alaa tuntemattomalle on asiantuntijoilla kuten tämän foorumin harrastajakunnalla. 


Toinen pyöräni, jos se jollekin jotain kertoo, on Focuksen Planet Pro. Tarkoitettu asvaltille ja hiekkateille - hyvä pyörä minulle. Ostopäätös aivan yhtä tieteellisesti tehty kuin maastopyöränkin. Pyöräilykokemusta on puoli vuotta ja noin 900 km 45 vuoden pyöräilytauon jälkeen.

----------


## killa

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.0 Trail vakavassa harkinnassa täällä, voimansiirto ja keula itselle mieleisemmät kuin edukkaammissa versioissa. Kiekoilla ei niinkään merkitystä minulle. Aatoksena hankkia XL-kokoinen runko (eli mahdollisimman iso, sopii itselle paremmin kuin yhtään liian pieni) ja veivata vielä nykyhetken muotisuuntauksia tavoitellen keulan joustomatka 120-milliseksi ja stemmi 50-milliseksi. Omat mitat 187cm ja 90cm inseam, eli aika rajoilla mennään onko jo liian iso hirvi ajettavaksi. Kona Honzo AL DL on todettu sopivaksi XL-kokoisena, ja sen stack on liki sama, reach vielä jopa 50 mm pitempi. Oman järkeilyn mukaan pitäisi ajokengät jalassa toimia vaikka standover on kyllä ilman muuta korkea. Mitä mieltä raati näistä pohdinnoista?

Täällä aiemmin oli puhetta Reverbin ongelmista talvikäytössä, myös uudemman iteraation. Onko käytännössä miten hankala purkaa tästä keksinnöstä, kun mehuletku on viety rungon sisältä? En ole perehtynyt aiheeseen sen syvällisemmin, joten kyselen tietäjiltä aiheuttaako ongelmia myös kesäkäytössä vai onko ensisijaisesti pakkasiin liittyvää oireilua?

----------


## ml2006

> Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.0 Trail vakavassa harkinnassa täällä, voimansiirto ja keula itselle mieleisemmät kuin edukkaammissa versioissa. Kiekoilla ei niinkään merkitystä minulle. Aatoksena hankkia XL-kokoinen runko (eli mahdollisimman iso, sopii itselle paremmin kuin yhtään liian pieni) ja veivata vielä nykyhetken muotisuuntauksia tavoitellen keulan joustomatka 120-milliseksi ja stemmi 50-milliseksi. Omat mitat 187cm ja 90cm inseam, eli aika rajoilla mennään onko jo liian iso hirvi ajettavaksi. Kona Honzo AL DL on todettu sopivaksi XL-kokoisena, ja sen stack on liki sama, reach vielä jopa 50 mm pitempi. Oman järkeilyn mukaan pitäisi ajokengät jalassa toimia vaikka standover on kyllä ilman muuta korkea. Mitä mieltä raati näistä pohdinnoista?



Canyon ilmoittaa XL-koon top tubeksi 65.1 cm, eli lyhyellä stemmillä pitäisi olla ok. Satulan korkeus tulee sinulla noin 80 senttiin, joten sekin on hyvin Canyonin antamien ohjeiden rajoissa (73.4-89.2). Kuten itsekin totesit, niin ainoa mikä voi olla ongelma on stand-over, joka Canyonin mukaan on 87.5 cm. Siinä ei jää niin paljon varaa kuin olisi hyvä olla, mutta jos uskot että se riittää niin pyörä varmasti sopii.
Toisaalta jos haluat long-low-slack tyyppisen pyörän, niin miksi et suoraan katso sellaista? Canyon edustaa enemmänkin perinteistä geometriaa.

----------


## killa

> Toisaalta jos haluat long-low-slack tyyppisen pyörän, niin miksi et suoraan katso sellaista? Canyon edustaa enemmänkin perinteistä geometriaa.



Varsinainen hankintapäätös on vielä hautumassa, mutta kysellään nyt Canyonin maastopyörät -ketjussa Canyonin malleihin liittyvät kysymykset  :Hymy:  Olen tähän saakka ajellut geometrialtaan vielä huomattavasti tiukemmalla keksinnöllä enkä oikeastaan ole kokenut näitä kaikkein löysäkeulaisimpia ja matalimpia uutuuksia aivan omaksi jutukseni.

----------


## Nyybi

Hei,

Tässä olen nyt kahden vaiheilla, että ostanko Spectral 6.0 AL vai Neuron 8.0 AL  ( vm.2018 )
Enimmäkseen tulee ajoa sorateillä, mutta poluillakin tulee ajettua ja silloin tykkään mennä kovaa.

Lähinnä kysymys, että ajaakohan tuolla uudella Spectralilla myös soratiellä semmoisen 30km lenkin ?

----------


## Vito78

> Hei,
> 
> Tässä olen nyt kahden vaiheilla, että ostanko Spectral 6.0 AL vai Neuron 8.0 AL  ( vm.2018 )
> Enimmäkseen tulee ajoa sorateillä, mutta poluillakin tulee ajettua ja silloin tykkään mennä kovaa.
> 
> Lähinnä kysymys, että ajaakohan tuolla uudella Spectralilla myös soratiellä semmoisen 30km lenkin ?



Uudesta en osaa sanoa mutta vanhalla oon ajanu sellasia sekalaisia 75 kilsan lenkkejä ihan mukavasti. Uskosin että 30 kilsaa ei tuota tuskaa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos pitemmän soratielenkin ajamisesta on kyse niin sopivien renkaiden ja paineiden valinta on huomattavasti olennaisempi asia kuin pyörien pienet erot.

----------


## Nyybi

> Uudesta en osaa sanoa mutta vanhalla oon ajanu sellasia sekalaisia 75 kilsan lenkkejä ihan mukavasti. Uskosin että 30 kilsaa ei tuota tuskaa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ok, tämä vastaus riitti poistamaan epäilykseni..
Spectral AL 6.0 Tilattu ja maksettu.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Hei,
> 
> Tässä olen nyt kahden vaiheilla, että ostanko Spectral 6.0 AL vai Neuron 8.0 AL  ( vm.2018 )
> Enimmäkseen tulee ajoa sorateillä, mutta poluillakin tulee ajettua ja silloin tykkään mennä kovaa.
> 
> Lähinnä kysymys, että ajaakohan tuolla uudella Spectralilla myös soratiellä semmoisen 30km lenkin ?



Eiköpähän tuo onnistu. Jouset lukkoon ja 2 baria painetta renkaisiin.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Pari-kolme kevättä sitten sain päähäni käydä mökillä joka pyörälläni mökillä savustamassa jotakin, matka suuntaansa ~60km enimmäkseen asvalttia. Kulki se Spectralillakin kun perän vaan pumppasi jäykäksi. Muuten en vaan tykännyt siitä pyörästä yhtään kuin alamäissä, vaan minkäs teet kun Oulussa ei ole kuin pari pientä ylämäkeä.

----------


## formulastara

Sanoisin, että on järkevämpää ainakin Neuronin kohdalla mennä pituuden mukaan(koot). Muuten ajoasennosta tulee aivan luonnoton kun joutuu kikkailemaan satulan ja stemmin kanssa. Itsellänikin on lyhyehköt jalat ja pituutta 182, joku täällä vinkkasi, että ota ihmeessä L kun meinasin päätyä ämmään. Ja oli oikea päätös, mitä siitä, jos joutuu vähän laskemaan satulaa alemmas?

Minkälaiset kiekot olis hankitalistalla kun nyt on tuo 27,5 alexrimsin monineteen, eli malli viime vuoden neuron 5.0? Ja saako noita reboja jostain kohtuuhinnalla keulaksi kun voisi olla alkuherkempi tämä Recon solo air..

----------


## mikke85

Moi.

Uutta Spectralia olisi kiikarissa. Mikä Alu versio olisi se paras "bang for buck"?

Ja se koko, osun just M ja L koon väliin. Molemmilla pystyy varmaan ihan hyvin ajamaan, mutta kumpi olisi järkevämpi. Haen sellainen jokapaikan höylän. Hiekkatiet, metsätiet, metsäpolut, ja kivikko helevettiä. 

-Mikael

----------


## makimies

No ehdottomasti L jos olet välissä. Lyhyempää stemmiä vaan jos tarvis.

----------


## Saunatonttu

> Uutta Spectralia olisi kiikarissa. Mikä Alu versio olisi se paras "bang for buck"?



AL 6 ehdottomasti, SRAM 1x12 voimansiirto pesee muut vaihtoehdot.

----------


## japajapa

> Kiitti paljon vinkeistä, Jar56! M-koko lähti tilaukseen lopulta.



Fillari saapunut, testattu ja loistavaksi todettu. Kasausvaiheessa mietin, että olisiko sittenkin pitänyt ottaa S-koko, mutta kun pääsin ajelemaan niin totesin että kyllä tuo M-koko on juuri täydellinen. Seuraavaksi hissitolpan ostoon.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Minkäköhänlainen tuo uuden Specralin integroitu seatpostin clamppi oikein on?  Meinaan, jos tulee jotain vikaa tms, niin ei varmaankaan ole yhtä helppo tapaus kuin perinteinen systeemi?

----------


## Hegitsu

Tässä maastopyöräilyharrastusta aloittelemassa ja uusi pyörä hakusessa. Kadulle löytyy jo kunnon fillari, mutta nyt olisi pyörä hakusessa lähinnä talven työmatkapyöräilyyn ja helpohkoissa maastoissa maastopyöräilyyn. Canyonin sivulla olisi outlet-hinnoissa, esim Grand Canyon AL 4.9, s-koossa, joka mittausten perusteella olisi minun 172cm pituudelle sopiva: https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...der=1&id=24483 Onko tämä mistään kotoisin tai onko muita ehdotuksia?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Ainahan se on niin, että hintaportaikkoa ylös kivutessa saa parempia osia. Jos jotakin heikkoa lenkkiä tuosta hakee, niin navat. 6.9:ssä kiekot ovat jo varsin kelvollista laatua

----------


## Eniro

Moro! Exeed olisi hankinnassa ja olisi tarjouksessa budjettiin sopiva pyörä: https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=24490  Kysymys kuuluu että kannattaako odotella muita poistotarjouksia? Onko tuossa pyörässä mitään pahaa sanomista?

----------


## EsaJ

> Moro! Exeed olisi hankinnassa ja olisi tarjouksessa budjettiin sopiva pyörä: https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=24490  Kysymys kuuluu että kannattaako odotella muita poistotarjouksia? Onko tuossa pyörässä mitään pahaa sanomista?



Ei tohon hintaan oikeen oo mitään vastinetta. Ostaisin jos olisin moista vailla.

----------


## Piankki

> Moro! Exeed olisi hankinnassa ja olisi tarjouksessa budjettiin sopiva pyörä: https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=24490  Kysymys kuuluu että kannattaako odotella muita poistotarjouksia? Onko tuossa pyörässä mitään pahaa sanomista?



Ostin kesällä 2017 vastaavan Shimanon osilla ja silloin halvennusta Eur500. Olen ollut todella tyytyväinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Eniro

Pyörä tilattu kiitos! 👍

----------


## Taneli79

Oheinen Exceed herättää ostohalua: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...-pro-race.html
Kevyt runko, kevyet kiekot, keula ja osasarja parasta A:ta, 34t + 50t alppeja ajatellen, en keksi päivitettävää. Mutta entä nuo gripparit? Tuleeko paljon tahattomia vaihtoja, kun on kovaa tärinää? Ja miten leveä kumi menee takahaarukkaan? Mahtuuko 2,25" Ice Spiker? Geometria näyttää maltilliselta kisapyöräksi.

----------


## elasto

Mahtuu 2,25" ISP. Mulla vaan 21mm sisäleveellä kehällä, mutta tilaa on reilusti. En muista koskaan vaihtaneeni vahingossa vaihdetta kun grippareita vielä käytin.

----------


## Taneli79

Ok, tattista. Keksitkö grippareista yhtään risua? Itsellä ei ole kokemusta ko vaihteista, mutta voisin kuvitella, että vaihtaminen ja jarruttaminen samaan aikaan on haastavaa.

----------


## elasto

> Ok, tattista. Keksitkö grippareista yhtään risua? Itsellä ei ole kokemusta ko vaihteista, mutta voisin kuvitella, että vaihtaminen ja jarruttaminen samaan aikaan on haastavaa.



Mä en näitä uusimpia 10/11/12spd grippareita ole käyttänyt, mutta ainoa syy gripparista luopumiseen oli kaluston yhteneväisyys eli mulla oli osassa fillareista triggeri, niin tuntu luonnollisemmalta käyttää kaikissa samanlaista tapaa vaihtaa vaihdetta.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kaluston yhteneväisyys...



^erittäin hyvä pointti! Gripparithan on ihan kunkkuvaihtimet, mulla on täykkärissä sellaiset ja täpärissä vivut. Täpärillä ajellessa tulee toisinaan väännettyä gripistä eikä vaihteet vaan vaihdu. Pitäis laittaa gripparit siihenkin.

Samanaikaisessa vaihtamisessa ja jarruttamisessa ei ole mitään haastavaa.

----------


## CamoN

> Ok, tattista. Keksitkö grippareista yhtään risua? Itsellä ei ole kokemusta ko vaihteista, mutta voisin kuvitella, että vaihtaminen ja jarruttaminen samaan aikaan on haastavaa.



En ole käyttänyt kunnollista kiertovaihtajaa, mutta niin olen ymmärtänyt että yksittäisen naksun vaatima kiertoliike on niin lyhyt ettei se vaikuta merkittävästi käden asentoon. Eli ei pitäisi vaikuttaa jarruttamiseen, ja yli kolmen pykälän iso vaihto pitäisi olla jopa vipuvaihtajaa helpompi vähän ennakoimalla.

----------


## LJL

Kunnon juurakossa tulee triggerillä isompaa silmään laittaessa painettua helposti liian monta kertaa, vastaavasti gripparilla ei näin tapahdu. Samoin en ole itse kokenut mitään muitakaan ongelmia gripparin kanssa, paitsi sen, miksi nykyään ajan taas triggerillä, eli että pitää silpaista ESI:n grippi poikki ja esim. Tahkolla on joskus ollut oikea kämmen vähän hellänä kahdeksantuntisesta grippikahvan intensiivihyväilystä. Se sauma ahdistaa, ei muu.

----------


## misopa

> Samoin en ole itse kokenut mitään muitakaan ongelmia gripparin kanssa, paitsi sen, miksi nykyään ajan taas triggerillä, eli että pitää silpaista ESI:n grippi poikki ja esim. Tahkolla on joskus ollut oikea kämmen vähän hellänä kahdeksantuntisesta grippikahvan intensiivihyväilystä. Se sauma ahdistaa, ei muu.



Itse ratkaisin tuon sillä tavalla, että ESI:n Chunky grippiä asentaessa työnsin sen mahdollisimman tiukasti gripparia vasten, joten siihen saumakohtaan tuli vähän paksummasti sitä grippiä, kun se ikään kuin ”puskuroitui”. Ihan pienen pieni pykälä jäi, mutta varsinkin käsine kädessä ajaessa sitä ei käytännössä huomaa.

----------


## mattiboy

Oliskohan tuollainen mistään kotoisin, voisko joku kertoa kokemuksia 🙂https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-6-0.html

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Perushuttua. Vetokalut ja kiekot hyvää perustasoa, keula ja jarrut pienellä varauksella. Jos budjetti venyy, seiskassa olisi nämäkin kohdat päivitetty.

----------


## kempula

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-al-7-0.html

Mitäpä mieltä tuollaisesta? Onko parempia vaihtoehtoja tuossa hintaluokassa? Ehkä pari sataa saattaisi budjetti venyä vielä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Ootko tsekannut Radonit?
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/mtb-...sion-29er/l-24

----------


## t-p

Ensimmäinen oikea pyörä hankinnassa. Canyonin grand canyon 7.0 pohdinnassa, mutta missään en sitä pääse kokeilemaan. Eli tämä https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-7-0.html

Pituutta 177, joten koko M lienee sopiva. Löytyykö Tampereelta (tai lähettyviltä) joku jolla olisi kyseinen laitos ja sitä voisi näyttää tai jopa antaa hieman testata? Joko hyvää hyvyyttään taikka voin vähän korvata kulunutta vapaa-aikaa. Muutoinkin saa kommentoida jos sanottavaa. Pistäkää vaikka s-postia nonyymi hästäg gmail piste com jos pystyt tarjoamaan mahdollisuutta tähän.

----------


## Nikkke

> Ensimmäinen oikea pyörä hankinnassa. Canyonin grand canyon 7.0 pohdinnassa, mutta missään en sitä pääse kokeilemaan. Eli tämä https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...al-sl-7-0.html
> 
> Pituutta 177, joten koko M lienee sopiva. Löytyykö Tampereelta (tai lähettyviltä) joku jolla olisi kyseinen laitos ja sitä voisi näyttää tai jopa antaa hieman testata? Joko hyvää hyvyyttään taikka voin vähän korvata kulunutta vapaa-aikaa. Muutoinkin saa kommentoida jos sanottavaa. Pistäkää vaikka s-postia nonyymi hästäg gmail piste com jos pystyt tarjoamaan mahdollisuutta tähän.



Sen verran täytyy sanoa että itselläni tämä pyörä ollut nyt vuoden verran, ei kaduta pätkääkään että hankki tuon, todella hyvää vastinetta rahalle. En vaan valitettavasti asu lähelläkään Tamperetta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuohan näyttää hyvältä, eturattaat ja etuvaihteen vaan pois, niin se olisi täysin valmis peli. Tietysti uusi esim 32 piikkinen NW eturatas sinne tilalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## t-p

> Sen verran täytyy sanoa että itselläni tämä pyörä ollut nyt vuoden verran, ei kaduta pätkääkään että hankki tuon, todella hyvää vastinetta rahalle. En vaan valitettavasti asu lähelläkään Tamperetta.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Itsellä pohdinnassa myös 300 halvempi 6.0. Onko ero pyörien välillä todella tämän 300 arvoinen? Käyttötarkoitus itsellä pääasiassa ympärivuotinen työmatka pyöräily ja satunnaisesti metsälenkki.

----------


## Nikkke

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Itsellä pohdinnassa myös 300 halvempi 6.0. Onko ero pyörien välillä todella tämän 300 arvoinen? Käyttötarkoitus itsellä pääasiassa ympärivuotinen työmatka pyöräily ja satunnaisesti metsälenkki.



Kuten varmasti tiedät niin valitettavasti se pitää hyvin paikkansa näissä pyörähommissa, mitä enemmän laitat rahaa sitä parempaa saat. Mutta vaikka ostaisit tuon 6.0 mallin niin uskon sinun pärjäävän hyvin myös silläkin. Tuskin aiheuttaa mielipahaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Itsellä pohdinnassa myös 300 halvempi 6.0. Onko ero pyörien välillä todella tämän 300 arvoinen? Käyttötarkoitus itsellä pääasiassa ympärivuotinen työmatka pyöräily ja satunnaisesti metsälenkki.



Molemmat ovat "ihan oikeita pyöriä", mutta kyllä noissa kalliimmalle hinnalle vastinetta saa. 7.0:ssa merkittävin parannus on etuhaarukassa. Reba on jo oikeasti hyvä pumppu. Myös jarruttimissa on jonkinlainen ero. 

Geometria muuten on noissa fillareissa erilainen. Seiska on sporttisempi, eli ajoasento vähän matalampi ja pidempi. (Ks. geometriataulukkojen stack ja reach -mitat.) Voi olla työmatkakaahauksessa merkittäväkin juttu. 

Itse ottaisin seiskan.

----------


## t-p

> Molemmat ovat "ihan oikeita pyöriä", mutta kyllä noissa kalliimmalle hinnalle vastinetta saa. 7.0:ssa merkittävin parannus on etuhaarukassa. Reba on jo oikeasti hyvä pumppu. Myös jarruttimissa on jonkinlainen ero. 
> 
> Geometria muuten on noissa fillareissa erilainen. Seiska on sporttisempi, eli ajoasento vähän matalampi ja pidempi. (Ks. geometriataulukkojen stack ja reach -mitat.) Voi olla työmatkakaahauksessa merkittäväkin juttu. 
> 
> Itse ottaisin seiskan.



Kiitän kommenteista. Canyon tarjoaa hienosti 30pv kokeile ja vaihda mahdollisuutta.

Jos siis ei pysty kokeilemaan niin onneksi tuokin on mahdollista. Jos siis 7 (jos siihen päädyn) on jotenkin ei miellyttävä.

----------


## eratt

Näköjään Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.0 Trailin naisten malliin on tullut 2,6-tuumaiset renkaat, tai en tiedä, onko ollut pitempäänkin. Liekö miesten runkoonkin jossain vaiheessa tulossa..?

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...9-0-trail.html

----------


## Barracuda

> Näköjään Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.0 Trailin naisten malliin on tullut 2,6-tuumaiset renkaat, tai en tiedä, onko ollut pitempäänkin. Liekö miesten runkoonkin jossain vaiheessa tulossa..?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...9-0-trail.html



Naisten mallit taisi uudistua joku viikko takaperin. 
Näemmä tosiaan tullut boost-navat ja lisää rengastilaa, saattaishan tuo syödä vieläkin muhkumpaa rengasta.

----------


## t-p

> Kiitän kommenteista. Canyon tarjoaa hienosti 30pv kokeile ja vaihda mahdollisuutta.
> 
> Jos siis ei pysty kokeilemaan niin onneksi tuokin on mahdollista. Jos siis 7 (jos siihen päädyn) on jotenkin ei miellyttävä.



Vielä jatkan ja pyydän kommentteja:

Saisin hyvään hintaan https://rtech.fi/cube-ltd-sl-2017-ma...ml?attr1_id=34 eli 2017 cube ltd sl. Hintaeroa ei jäisi paljoakaan grand canyoniin. Mitä sanoo kokeneemmat? Ilmeisesti Cuben ajoasento olisi hieman pystympi kuin canyon al sl 7.0, olenko ymmärtänyt oikein?

Ja miten muutoin noiden pyörien osat, ilmeisesti cubessa parempaa?

----------


## Barracuda

> Vielä jatkan ja pyydän kommentteja:
> 
> Saisin hyvään hintaan https://rtech.fi/cube-ltd-sl-2017-ma...ml?attr1_id=34 eli 2017 cube ltd sl. Hintaeroa ei jäisi paljoakaan grand canyoniin. Mitä sanoo kokeneemmat? Ilmeisesti Cuben ajoasento olisi hieman pystympi kuin canyon al sl 7.0, olenko ymmärtänyt oikein?
> 
> Ja miten muutoin noiden pyörien osat, ilmeisesti cubessa parempaa?



Cubet on yleensä hiukan kärjistäen lyhyitä mutta korkeita. 
Cayonissa lienee rennompi ajoasento ylipäätään ja loivempi keula ei ole nykykäsityksen mukaan huono asia. 
Foxin keulan käytännön toimivuus taitaa olla rokkaria parempi. 
Muuten osissa ei ole valtavan suurta eroa jos ei nyt sitten pidä XT-osia merkittävästi parempina kuin SLX:ää. 
Jarruista en tosin tiedä. Cuben XT-jarrut on kyllä erinomaisen hyvät. 

Kummallakin ajaa ja erot ei ole isoja. 

Itsellä on Cuben alumiinirunkoine Reaction jossa rokkarin keula ja xt-osat. Vastaa suunnilleen tuota LTD:tä. 
Jaj os ite pitäis päättää ottaisin varmaan tuon Canyonin. Tai no...

----------


## Makarooni

Olen katsellut Canyonilta Spectral AL 6.0:aa sekä vastaavaa naisten mallia. Osaisiko joku kertoa, kuinka voin laskea keskiön korkeuden BB dropin avulla? Keskiön korkeutta kun näille ei ole suoraan ilmoitettu. Pitäisi vissiin tietää renkaan korkeus kumeineen, paljonkohan tuohon voisi veikata? Canyonin asiakaspalvelusta tähän ei apua saanut.

----------


## kauris

> Olen katsellut Canyonilta Spectral AL 6.0:aa sekä vastaavaa naisten mallia. Osaisiko joku kertoa, kuinka voin laskea keskiön korkeuden BB dropin avulla? Keskiön korkeutta kun näille ei ole suoraan ilmoitettu. Pitäisi vissiin tietää renkaan korkeus kumeineen, paljonkohan tuohon voisi veikata? Canyonin asiakaspalvelusta tähän ei apua saanut.



No auttaisiko se, jos kerron, että keskiön korkeus 2018 AL 6.0 mallissa on L-kokoisessa pyörässä hyvinkin tarkkaan 33 cm. Pyörä on tuossa vieressäni ja mittasin sen juuri sinulle.

----------


## Makarooni

> No auttaisiko se, jos kerron, että keskiön korkeus 2018 AL 6.0 mallissa on L-kokoisessa pyörässä hyvinkin tarkkaan 33 cm. Pyörä on tuossa vieressäni ja mittasin sen juuri sinulle.



Kylläpä se auttaa, kiitos vaan.

----------


## padildo

Löytyiskö ehdotuksia uusille kiekoille neuron al8 maastopyörään..? Tietenkin kevyempää pitäisi olla ja 2.2-2.35 renkaille sopivaa..

----------


## elasto

Hieman vaikuttaa epämääräiseltä kyllä Canyonin laatu, kun Pinkbiken foorumilla joku käyttäjä on saanut uuden Spectralin kokonaan ilman linkkujen laakereita!  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listc...mmentid6602503

Kannattaa ehkä tämänkin foorumin uusien Spectralien omistajien tarkistaa ennen ekaa lenkkiä. Luulisi tuollaisen kyllä huomaavan aika helposti jo takarenkaan sivuttaisklapista.

----------


## Late_h

Onko täällä edellisen sukupolven Spectralien (2014-2017?) omistajat saaneet mahtumaan ja pyörimään millaisia kumeja alle? Omassa AL 6.0 EX:ssä on nyt Schwalben Hans Dampf 2.35" edessä ja NN 2.35" takana, i30 mm leveillä 27,5" vanteilla. Nuokin on nimellismitoistaan huolimatta aika jytkyt, kumpikin noin 63mm työntömitalla otettuna eli karvan alle 2,5". Nämä on mahtuneet pyörimään hyvin mutaisemmissakin oloissa, mutta taakse jää enää vajaa sentti tilaa per puoli kapeimmasta kohtaa.

Tekisi mieli laittaa jotain "kulmikkaampaa" kumia alle kun nuo Schwalbet on kumpikin, mutta erityisesti NN, kovin pyöreitä profiililtaan. Mitä olen internettiä selaillut niin Maxxis 2.5 WT ja 2.6 kumit ovat olleet monella juuri tuota samaa 2,5" luokkaa vanteella eli pitäisi mahtua hyvin myös vanhaan Spectraliin. Ajatuksena laittaa 2,5 tai 2,6 Minion DHF eteen ja taakse joko Aggressor 2,5, Rekon 2,6 tai Ardent Race 2,6.

----------


## Akinaattori

> Onko täällä edellisen sukupolven Spectralien (2014-2017?) omistajat saaneet mahtumaan ja pyörimään millaisia kumeja alle? Omassa AL 6.0 EX:ssä on nyt Schwalben Hans Dampf 2.35" edessä ja NN 2.35" takana, i30 mm leveillä 27,5" vanteilla. Nuokin on nimellismitoistaan huolimatta aika jytkyt, kumpikin noin 63mm työntömitalla otettuna eli karvan alle 2,5". Nämä on mahtuneet pyörimään hyvin mutaisemmissakin oloissa, mutta taakse jää enää vajaa sentti tilaa per puoli kapeimmasta kohtaa.
> 
> Tekisi mieli laittaa jotain "kulmikkaampaa" kumia alle kun nuo Schwalbet on kumpikin, mutta erityisesti NN, kovin pyöreitä profiililtaan. Mitä olen internettiä selaillut niin Maxxis 2.5 WT ja 2.6 kumit ovat olleet monella juuri tuota samaa 2,5" luokkaa vanteella eli pitäisi mahtua hyvin myös vanhaan Spectraliin. Ajatuksena laittaa 2,5 tai 2,6 Minion DHF eteen ja taakse joko Aggressor 2,5, Rekon 2,6 tai Ardent Race 2,6.



Itellä 2017 Spectralissa 2.8” Maxxis High Roller II. Hyvin pyörii ainakin lumen kanssa. Kuraisissa olosuhteissa en oo vielä päässy testaileen. Aika tiukilla tuo kyllä on, mutta mahtuupa kumminkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Upinaattori

Olen katsellut Spectral AL 6.0, mutta löysin mielestäni hyvän vaihtoehdon tälle: Radon Slide 27+ 8.0, tarjouksessa n.1900€. Hintaeroa tällä hetkellä n.600€ Radonin hyväksi.

Mutta entäs osat, kumpaan pyörään näistä kallistuisitte?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-27-8.0-582642

----------


## kauris

Minä kallistuisin omaani eli Canyoniin.
Täytyy muuten sanoa ensikokemusten perusteella, että takajousituksen keskialueen tuki on kyllä parantunut 10 vuodessa selvästi. Keväämmällä selviää lisää kokemuksia, kun kivikot ja juurakot tulee esiin mutta näin talvipoluillakin tai ihan kadulla huomaa selvän eron 2007 Commencal Metaan. Siinä perä sukelsi syvemmälle läpi, jos paineet silleen, että sagi kunnossa. Canyonissa sen deluxe iskarilla seisaaltaan polkiessa tai sellaisissa pyöreissä polulla olevissa kumpareissa ja montuissa asian huomaa hyvin.

edit. Radonissa yhtä sarjaa alempi 11 vaihteinen nx (Canyonissa 12 vaihteinen gx eagle), kiekot radonissa ilmeisesti vähän paremmat, takaiskari vanhempi malli, hissitolppa periaatteessa parempi mutta Suomessa käytännössä kylmällä huonompi. Lisäksi Radon on plussapyörä ja 40 mm kiekoilla, Spectral on 30 mm kiekoilla ja lähempänä normi 27.5 pyörää.

Canyonista on myös halvempi malli jolloin hintaero pienempi. Erona kalliimpaan Shimanon 2x11 osat jotka ihan käypästä slx tasoa. Siitä saa helposti ja edullisesti 1x11 vaihteisen (ja kevyemmän) poistamalla etuvaihtajan ja vaihtajanvivun ja vaihtamalla 2x eturattaat yhteen esim 32 hampaiseen narrow-wide rattaaseen. 
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-5-0.html

----------


## jpir

Uusi pyörä hakusessa ja näitä katsellut jo sillä silmällä, osa sarjat eri merkkiä joten itse en osa oikein verrata joten saako rahalle vastinetta jos valitsee 500€ kalliimman? https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...285&bike2=4283

----------


## Late_h

> Itellä 2017 Spectralissa 2.8” Maxxis High Roller II. Hyvin pyörii ainakin lumen kanssa. Kuraisissa olosuhteissa en oo vielä päässy testaileen. Aika tiukilla tuo kyllä on, mutta mahtuupa kumminkin



Mielenkiintoista, eli 2,8" Maxxis HR2 takana? Oletko mitannut kumin todellista leveyttä? Pitäisi mennä sitten komeasti saman merkin 2,5 ja 2,6 kumit.

----------


## Late_h

> Uusi pyörä hakusessa ja näitä katsellut jo sillä silmällä, osa sarjat eri merkkiä joten itse en osa oikein verrata joten saako rahalle vastinetta jos valitsee 500€ kalliimman? https://www.canyon.com/fi/tools/bike...285&bike2=4283



Varmaan makuasioita, mutta tuo halvemman pyörän GX Eagle voimansiirto on kyllä todella siisti ja saanut kehuja maailmallakin. Kalliimmassa näkisin suurimpana erona paremman kiekkosetin, tosin en itse näe että niistä kannattaisi 500 euroa lisähintaa maksaa kun edullisemmankin kiekot näyttää päteviltä. Täältä siis ääni edullisemmalle 8.0 mallille!

----------


## Akinaattori

> Mielenkiintoista, eli 2,8" Maxxis HR2 takana? Oletko mitannut kumin todellista leveyttä? Pitäisi mennä sitten komeasti saman merkin 2,5 ja 2,6 kumit.



Kyllä vain. En ole mitannut todellista leveyttä, mutta 30mm vanteella ottaa ensimmäisenä keskinappulat ns ”korkeutensa” puolesta. Tämä siis jossain 1,3-> bar tienoilla. 
Jahka kelit tuosta kuivuu olisi tarkoitus päivitellä rengastusta tuonne 2,5 - 2,6 tietämille, ja jättää nuo 2,8 tuumaiset odottelemaan seuraavaa talvea.

----------


## kikkari

Olen etsimässä ensimmäistä kunnon maastopyörää pirkanmaalaisessa metsässä ajamiseen, hintaluokassa 1000-1500 euroa. Kiersin Tampereen kivijalat, mutta myyjät ja pyörät eivät oikein vakuuttaneet (vaihtoehtoja oli liikaa eikä kukaan myyjä oikein yrittänyt myymällä myydä mitään  :Hymy:  ) joten ajattelin päästä helpolla ja tilata Canyonin. Sopivasti myös kevät-alet iski päälle, sekin helpotti valintaa. 

Alennusten ansiosta olisi kaksi kovaa vaihtoehtoa, jotka mahtuu budjettiin, eli Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 ja Exceed CF SL 5.0. (Varmaan halvempikin GC riittäisi menoon, mutta kai kaikki on käytettävä mitä löytyy... kypärä, kengät ja polkimet jo löytyy). Onko noista kommenttia ja kokemuksia? Rungoissa on jonkin verran mittaeroja, mutta mihinköhän se käytännössä vaikuttaa? Osia kun kävin läpi, niin eroa oli lähinnä keulassa, painoa on kuidulla 700g vähemmän. 

Molemmat on varmasti hyviä, heitänkö vaan kolikkoa?

----------


## Jukka

Tuossa alumiinisessa SLX 8.0 mallissa on asteen loivempi keulakulma, kuin  Exceed 5.0-mallissa (68.5 vs 69.5), tuo tekee jonkin verran eroa ajettavuuteen maastossa. Itsellä oli ennen Grand Canyon SLX 7.0, jossa oli muistaakseni 70 asteen keulakulma, joka oli sillon aika perinteinen XC-pyörän lukema. Itse tuolloin aika kokemattomana kaipasin kyllä vähänkään hankalampaan maastoon loivempaa keulaa. Toinen iso ero noissa näyttää olevan vanteissa, Grand Canyonissa on 25 mm sisäleveyden omaavat Mavicit ja Exceedissä 20 mm sisäleveyden DT Swissit. Nykyään kai pidetään tuota leveämpää parempana lähtökohtana 2.1-2.4'' renkaille. Noiden kiekkojen kestävyys tai muihin sellaisiin eroihin en osaa ottaa kantaa. Exceed vaikuttaa olevan enemmän kisaisampi XC-tyylinen ratkaisu ja Grand Canyonin uusi geometria enemmän yleispolkukäyttöön suunnattu. Tuo Grand Canyonin GEO muuten vaihtuu 6.0 ja 7.0 mallin välissä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Alu-mallissa on Foxin keula ja muodikkaat boost navat edessä ja takana. 

Minä ottaisin sen alumiinisen. Mutta minä inhoankin hiilikuitua.   :Hymy:

----------


## Late_h

> Olen etsimässä ensimmäistä kunnon maastopyörää pirkanmaalaisessa metsässä ajamiseen, hintaluokassa 1000-1500 euroa.



Minä laittaisin noista myös tuon alumiinisen Grand Canyonin, jo ihan siitäkin syystä, että Exceedin hinta lähentelee jo esim. Neuron 6.0 täysjousto 29" (1599e alennuksessa). Neuronissa tulee lisäksi hissitolppa mikä ainakin itselle on avannut juuri täällä pirkanmaalaisessa maastossa aivan uusia ulottuvuuksia ajamiseen. Lisäksi onhan nämä pirkanmaan polut aika juurakkoista ja kivikkoista, joissa 29" täysjousto on omiaan. 

Joka tapauksessa varmasti tuo Grand Canyon SLX 8.0:kin on upea pyörä modernisoidulla geometrialla, läpiakseleilla ja boost-navoilla. Sen kanssa säästääkin jokusen euron jos haluaa vaikka joskus laittaa jytkymmät kumit alle tai sitä hissitolppaa.

----------


## kikkari

> Minä laittaisin noista myös tuon alumiinisen Grand Canyonin, jo ihan siitäkin syystä, että Exceedin hinta lähentelee jo esim. Neuron 6.0 täysjousto 29" (1599e alennuksessa). Neuronissa tulee lisäksi hissitolppa mikä ainakin itselle on avannut juuri täällä pirkanmaalaisessa maastossa aivan uusia ulottuvuuksia ajamiseen. Lisäksi onhan nämä pirkanmaan polut aika juurakkoista ja kivikkoista, joissa 29" täysjousto on omiaan. .



Itsekin tuota Neuron 6.0:aa katselin, mutta jotenkin jännittää ostaa "halpaa" täysjoustoa ensimmäiseksi oikeaksi maastopyöräksi. Kaikki ovat kyllä sitä mieltä, että täysjousto on paljon parempi... Fiksu varmaan ostaisi nyt käytetyn maasturin ja säästäisi rahat sitten siihen seuraavaan pyörään kun tietää millainen sen pitäisi olla. Toki täysjoustojakin näyttää olevan tarjolla melko hyvin käytettyinä.

----------


## Late_h

> Itsekin tuota Neuron 6.0:aa katselin, mutta jotenkin jännittää ostaa "halpaa" täysjoustoa ensimmäiseksi oikeaksi maastopyöräksi. Kaikki ovat kyllä sitä mieltä, että täysjousto on paljon parempi... Fiksu varmaan ostaisi nyt käytetyn maasturin ja säästäisi rahat sitten siihen seuraavaan pyörään kun tietää millainen sen pitäisi olla. Toki täysjoustojakin näyttää olevan tarjolla melko hyvin käytettyinä.



Alan kuulostaa pian Canyonin edustajalta, mutta minun nähdäkseni tuossa Neuron 6.0:ssa ei ole mitään komponenttia mitä tarvisi jännittää "halpuuden" vuoksi. Ehkä kiekot ei ole keveimmästä päästä tai keula kaikkein tukevin, mutta nekin ovat täysin pätevät kunnon maastoajoon ja hyvälaatuiset kokonaisuuden hintaan nähden.

Itsellä on sellainen kuva, että Canyonin jäykkäperäisissä maastureissa ei ole ehkä suhteellisesti aivan paras hintalaatusuhde (hyviä pyöriä ovat silti varmasti), mutta täysjoustot ovat taas todella hyviä paketteja hintaisiksiin.

Ja siinä olet kyllä täysin oikeassa, että se ensimmäisen maasturin (tai minkä vaan pyörän) ostaminen tuskin ikinä osuu kerralla oikein ja vasta kokeilemalla selviää mistä pitää itse. Itsehän hankin juuri taannoin muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen maastopyöräilystä niin ikään Grand Canyonin noin 1000e hintaluokasta ja yhden kauden ajeltua täällä Tampereen polkuja totesin, että täysjoustohan se pitää olla ja sellainen tuli sitten hankittua samalta merkiltä (mallia Spectral).

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tampereen alueen metsiin ostaisin itsekin tuon Neuronin, nimittäin juurakkoa ja kivikkoa on suunnilleen joka paikassa. Olen itse ajanut pari vuotta jäykkäperällä näitä lähialueen polkuja, ja erehdyin sitten viime kesänä testaamaan kunnon täysjoustoa. Tänä tulevana kesänä sellainen on pakko saada. Ajamisesta tuli tosi paljon mukavampaa ja kevyempää ja tuntui, että pystyi keskittymään ns. oleelliseen sen sijaan, että joutuu nostamaan takapuolta penkistä jokaisen juuren kohdalla.

Jos budjetti joustaa yhtään ylöspäin, niin tuo kahden tonnin Neuron tarjoaa kunnon joustot ja läpiakselit molemmissa päissä. Sillä pärjää pitkälle. 1600 € malli ei ole osiltaan huono myöskään, mutta läpiakselit puuttuu.

----------


## Nro1

Terve kaikille! Itse ostin juurikin tänään Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 pyörän ja pitäisi saapua tontille 27.4
Oli kyllä aikamoista ostaa sika säkissä 2500€ hintalapulla..
Kertokaas oliko päätön ostos, vai onko oikeesti hyvä pyörä tulossa?! Onko osissa jotain mistä pitäisi huolestua?

----------


## trance

Eikun kovaa ajua! Ei ole huonoja osia! 👍😊

----------


## kauris

> Terve kaikille! Itse ostin juurikin tänään Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 pyörän ja pitäisi saapua tontille 27.4
> Oli kyllä aikamoista ostaa sika säkissä 2500€ hintalapulla..
> Kertokaas oliko päätön ostos, vai onko oikeesti hyvä pyörä tulossa?! Onko osissa jotain mistä pitäisi huolestua?



En nyt silti huolestuisi, jos pyörä olisi perillä vasta ensi viikon aikana. Ihan tuohon aikatauluun en nimittäin uskoisi. 
Mun mielestä on turha kysyä ostinko hyvän ja mitä kokemuksia, kun pyörän on just jo tilannut. Ajat sillä itse ja muodostat mielipiteesi. 
Yleisesti ottaen pyörä vastaa kyllä hintaansa hyvin ja kyllä siitä varmaan ihan kivasti saa rahaakin takaisin, jos vaikka vuoden päästä päättäisit myydä hyväkuntoisena pois.

----------


## Azci

TM:n testi antanut ilmeisesti kovasti boostia GC AL 6.0 myyntiin. Itselläni oli tämä hankintalistalla mutta tällä hetkellä toimitukset menee heinä-elokuulle joten puolet kesästä menee hukkaan mikäli jää odottelemaan. Budjetti saattaisi juuri ja juuri venyä GC AL SL 7.0 mkäli sattuisi olemaan alennuksessa. Onko Canyonilla säännöllisesti kampanjoita mistä saisi fillareta pienellä alennuksella? Toissapäivänä loppui edellinen kampanja, mutta se ei koskenut AL SL 7.0 mallia.

----------


## kauris

En usko, että TM:n testillä on vaikutusta, kun Suomen myyntimäärät ovat niin pieni osa kokonaismyynnistä. 
Alennuksia on syksyisin/alkutalvesta mutta usein ne ovat melko maltillisia. Kannattaa siis kuitenkin katsoa aina välillä sitä outlet osastoa. Onhan se ihan kiva saada edes pari sataa alennusta.

----------


## Late_h

> Terve kaikille! Itse ostin juurikin tänään Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 pyörän ja pitäisi saapua tontille 27.4
> Oli kyllä aikamoista ostaa sika säkissä 2500€ hintalapulla..
> Kertokaas oliko päätön ostos, vai onko oikeesti hyvä pyörä tulossa?! Onko osissa jotain mistä pitäisi huolestua?



Onhan tuo tosi kova paketti hintaansa nähden ja kaikki osat on laatua renkaita myöden. Eiköhän se ostokrapula (jos siis sellaisesta on kyse) hellitä viimeistään sitten kun saat vietyä tuon ensimmäiseen vauhdikkaalle alamäkipätkälle.

----------


## Nro1

Jees varmaankin just näin 👍

----------


## Nro1

Juuri tuli viestiä Canyonilta Spectral AL 6.0:sta "Tilaustasi käsitellään. Tilauksen sisältämiä tuotteita kootaan ja pakataan toimitusta varten. Toimitus käynnistyy muutaman päivän kuluessa." Kovasti polttelee jo saada väline haarojen väliin.. onneks ei ainakaan kovin paljoo myöhästy tuosta luvatusta 27.04.2018 päivästä!

----------


## Nro1

> Juuri tuli viestiä Canyonilta Spectral AL 6.0:sta "Tilaustasi käsitellään. Tilauksen sisältämiä tuotteita kootaan ja pakataan toimitusta varten. Toimitus käynnistyy muutaman päivän kuluessa." Kovasti polttelee jo saada väline haarojen väliin.. onneks ei ainakaan kovin paljoo myöhästy tuosta luvatusta 27.04.2018 päivästä!



Tulikin just UPS:ltä seurantakoodi pyörästä.. saa nähä kuinka nopeesti se kusti polkee määränpäähänsä!

----------


## Jyri K

Varmaan jo aamulla suomessa. Sitten Posti ottaa loppujakelun ja odottelet kaksi viikkoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## PolkuRane

lähes 6 vuoden tauon jälkeen fillarikuume nousi jälleen. Itse kun asun Vihti-Lohja akselilla niin juoksulenkeillä harjuilla tulee fillareita vastaan lähes joka kerta. Ei auttanut kuin siirtyä itsekkin fillarin selkään (kuhan se joskus tulee). Selailin paljon eri firmojen pyöriä, mietin millaisen täysjouston haluan. Itse aloitin maastopyöräilyn opiskeluaikoina Tampereella ja upotin opintolainat fillariin. Legendaarinen Cannondale V700 leftyllä lähti tuolloin alle ja olin fillariin hyvin tyytyväinen. Myöhemmin myin fillarin kun muutto Helsinkiin tuli ja piti saada vuokratakuu rahat kasaan. Sittemmin alle tuli Kona Coiler ja siitä edelleen Kona Coilair.

kävin aika kasan eri valmistajien fillareita läpi ja lopulta päädyin suht maltilliseen 120mm joustomatkaan. Itse kun en ländää korkealta alas, mutta polkuja ajelen + mäkiä sillon tällön. Tarve siis hyvälle all around tyyppiselle fillarille ja täysjoustolla. Canyon valikoitui lopulta hyvän hinta-laatu suhteen takia. Tänään kävin Turussa ajamassa huollossa yhtä esittely Neuronia ajamssa kun veivasin M ja L koon runkojen välillä. Itse kun olen 180cm pitkä. Kävi ilmi että runkoprofiili oli sellainen että vaikka M rungon pyörässä satula oli säädetty täysin taka-asentoon tuli mulle tarve hakeutua istumaan hieman satulan yli. Polvet olivat aika lähellä ohjaustankoa ja lopulta päädyin tilaamaan L koon rungolla Canyon Neuron AL 8.0 puna/oranssina. Muutama pyörä oli myös mustana mutta totesin värin olevan jotenkin pliisu ja myös hanakala pitää puhtaana joten -> red!

Neuron AL 8.0 siis lähti matkaan. Mentiin lopulta tunteella 80% 20%järkeilyllä. Halusin Foxin iskarit. 7.0 olisi vielä ollut foxit mutta taas Shimanon setit. 8.0 oli SRAM + ilman etuvaihtajaa joten jostain syystä halusin panostaa tuohon. Onhan fillari edelleen aika suolaisen hintainen, mutta toisaalta parempi ottaa kerralla paketti josta ei tarvitse välttämättä mitään muuttaa.

----------


## Nro1

Tuli joo tilattua Canyon Spectral Al 6.0 24.04.2018 ja jälkeenpäin hoksasin, että polkimet jäi ruksattua pakettiin mukaan! No perjantaina 27.4.2018 tilasin Crankbrothers stamp 7 large black polkimet.. saas nähä kumpi tulee aikaisemmin pyörä vai polkimet XD PS. Bikester.fi sivulta saa 10€ alennuksen yli 99€ ostoksesta, kun tilaa uutiskirjeen!

----------


## MrLure

Saako noihin Grand Canyon malleihin millään ilveellä kiinni takatarakkaa? Kuvista en ainakaan näe mitään kiinnikepaikkoja. Olisi enemmän kuin tarpeellinen ominaisuus, kun pitäisi hieman työmatkaa kurvailla pyörällä ja kuskata muksu päivittäin pois iltapäiväkerhosta.

----------


## hece

> Saako noihin Grand Canyon malleihin millään ilveellä kiinni takatarakkaa? Kuvista en ainakaan näe mitään kiinnikepaikkoja. Olisi enemmän kuin tarpeellinen ominaisuus, kun pitäisi hieman työmatkaa kurvailla pyörällä ja kuskata muksu päivittäin pois iltapäiväkerhosta.



Mulla kulkee päiväkotilainen -12 Grand Canyonilla tällaisella satulaputkeen (siis runkoon) kiinnitettävällä istuimella: https://www.xxl.fi/hamax-kiss-lasten...059717_1_style

----------


## MrLure

> Mulla kulkee päiväkotilainen -12 Grand Canyonilla tällaisella satulaputkeen (siis runkoon) kiinnitettävällä istuimella: https://www.xxl.fi/hamax-kiss-lasten...059717_1_style



Oma muksu jo kouluiässä joten ei ihan mahdu enää istuimeen ja tuskin sinne suostuisikaan 😂 Sainkin jo Canyonilta vastauksen, että ovat poistaneet uusista rungoista ne kannake reiät takaa. Esim. 5.9 mallissa ja muissa x.9 malleissa ne vielä olivat.

----------


## Nro1

> Tuli joo tilattua Canyon Spectral Al 6.0 24.04.2018 ja jälkeenpäin hoksasin, että polkimet jäi ruksattua pakettiin mukaan! No perjantaina 27.4.2018 tilasin Crankbrothers stamp 7 large black polkimet.. saas nähä kumpi tulee aikaisemmin pyörä vai polkimet XD PS. Bikester.fi sivulta saa 10€ alennuksen yli 99€ ostoksesta, kun tilaa uutiskirjeen!



No pyörähän sieltä tuli ensin  :Hymy:  Nyt muuten koottu ja säädetty, mutta polkimet vielä kun sais.. Tosiaan 24.04.2018 pyörän tilasin, ja tänään kusti toi sen ovelle 2.5.2018

----------


## hece

> Oma muksu jo kouluiässä joten ei ihan mahdu enää istuimeen ja tuskin sinne suostuisikaan  Sainkin jo Canyonilta vastauksen, että ovat poistaneet uusista rungoista ne kannake reiät takaa. Esim. 5.9 mallissa ja muissa x.9 malleissa ne vielä olivat.



Täällä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-kuljettaminen on isomman lapsen kuljetuksesta keskustelua.

----------


## MrLure

> Täällä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-kuljettaminen on isomman lapsen kuljetuksesta keskustelua.



No joo lähinnä tuo tarakan helppous ja lyhyen matkan nopeampi kulku pyörän kyydissä on ollut se pääasia. Eli ei viitsi ostella mitään erikoisjuttuja vajaaksi vuodeksi. Mutta kyllä nyt taitaa Canyonin hankinta kariutua ihan noihin toimitusaikoihin, kun nopeimmillaan tuota kutosta saa vasta heinäkuun alussa  :Irvistys:

----------


## kauris

Mtbr julkaisun 27.5 sarjan Trail bike of the year 2018 oli Canyon Spectral cf 8. Arvosanaksi sai 10/10.
Muissa sarjoissa (27.5+ (Scott Genius) ja 29 (minut yllättänyt Vitus)) voittajat saivat arvosanaksi ysin. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mW0qrVkrhQ

----------


## Sippura

Pitkän haaveilun jälkeen tilasin Canyonin Neuron 6.0 ja vaikka pienehkö nainen olenkin (165/jalan sisämitta 76), tilasin miesten mallin, kun se oli alennuksessa ja aikaisemminkin olen ajanut miesten malleilla. Koko on S, kuten mittojeni mukaan Canyon minulle suositteli (163-171 cm). Pyörä tuli eilen ja se on yllättävän iso! Runko on mielestäni tosi korkea ja satulan edessä seisoessa paljain jaloin ei haarovälin ja rungon väliin jää juuri mitään väliä. Muuten ajoasento tuntuu ihan mukavalta. Nettisivujen mukaan vaakaputken korkeus on pienemmässä koossa kuitenkin lähes sama (766/764), joten koon vaihtaminen ei varmaan tässä asiassa juuri ehkä auttaisi. Onko noin korkea runko ok? Vanha 26 renkailla varustettu jäykkäperä kun on huomattavasti pienempi...

----------


## Hylsy

Canyonin asiakaspalvelulta ei sitten kannata odottaa yhtään mitään. Mulla on 2017 Neuron AL 8.0, jonka runko on rikkonut takavaihtajan vaijerin. (Ei kaaduttu muutamaan kuukauteen, noin viikko sitten meni vaijeri, kaatuumiset ei muutenkaan oo ollu todellakaan rajuja ikinä) Tästä kuvasta näkee miten se on syönyt sitä, ja kuinka siististi on vaijerit poikki, ihan kuin sivuleikkureilla nappastu: https://imgur.com/MCoCHeZ  Ja tässä videossa näkyy miten se taittaa itteään tota terävää kulmaa vastaan kääntäessä: https://youtu.be/rxfCHFftCNo

Canyonin asiakaspalvelu lähinnä vastasi "huollon puutetta ja vaijeri kulunut, voidaan kyllä tehä sulle perushuolto fillarille hintaan 99.90€". Seuraavaks tuli vastausta, että lähetä fillari meille niin voidaan tarkistaa tekemättä huoltoa. Kyllä, uskallan lähettää sen, kun sieltä kuitenkin olis tullu vaatimus maksaa postimaksut ite. Ja joo, parin kympin osan takia nään vaivan pakata pyörän, lähettää ja oottaa ainakin pari viikkoa jotta saan sen takasin. Pyörä on noin 10kk vanha ja ajettu alle 1000km teitä ja helppoja polkuja pitkin, joten en kyllä keksi miten tota voi pitää normaalina. Eipä onneks ole kallis hommata uutta, mutten kyllä ihan käsitä tota Canyonin vastaustakaan.

Tästä lähtien jos mulla on tän pyörän kanssa ongelmaa, oon yhteydessä Larunpyörään kyselemättä Canyonilta enää mitään. (Harmi vaan kun se liike on reilun 100km päässä täältä) Vaikka paikasta ei ole kuin yksi kokemus, niin se oli niin mainio ettei voi kun kehua. Ettivät mulle oikeen "axle adapter" palikan vanteen ja etuhaarukan tiedoilla, tilasivat sen suoraan Mavicilta, ja lähettivät postissa kirjeenä. Kaikki tää tapahtu viikossa, ja kun maksusta laitoin kuvan niille, tuli puolessa tunnissa sähköpostia, että palikka on postissa. Tätä "axle adapter" palikkaa ei Canyonin kautta saanut, (olin siis ihan ostamassa sitä, kun ite kerran hukkasinkin) eikä niillä ollut edes mitään vinkkiä antaa mistä voisin löytää, saati jotain mallinumeroa tms.

----------


## SvaR

^Liian pitkä vaijeri/suojakuori?

----------


## Hylsy

Voipi olla, paljoa siinä ei kyllä olis varaa lyhentääkkään, ettei oikelle kääntäessä jää lyhyeks. Kuitenkin osa on alkuperäinen, niin luulis niitten olevan oikeeta kokoa.

----------


## foam

Olisiko tohon teräväreikäiseen koloon kaapeli ohjuria?

----------


## Hylsy

Jotain mä siihen keksin kun vaihdan vaijerin. Tai sitten vaan luovun tosta sisäsestä. Siinä on onneks takajarruletkun vieressä paikka vaijerille, niin saa ihan nätisti menemään ulkopuolisenkin.

----------


## jone1

Eikö tossakaan vaijerissa ole päätyholkkia? Itelläni oli roadlitessä (kuitunen) sama ongelma mutta rungossa olevassa reiässä on läpivientiosa johon kuori istuu tiiviisti mikäli pysyy paikallaan. Itellä ei ollut pysynyt ja samanlailla oli tuo rispaantunut kuorenpää tehnyt tuhojaan läpivientipalikalle. Sain uuden läpivientipalikan takuuna. Pyysivät minua kanssa lähettämään fillarin heille tommosen asian takia.
Edit. etuvaihtajan vaijeri mulla oli kyseessä. Marraskuussa sain pyörän ja 500km ajettu, ihmettelin alusta asti etuvaihtajan huonoa toimintaa. Ei pysynyt säädöissään ja muutenkin epävarmaa, uudet dura acet on vaihtajat ja luulis toimivan hyvin kunnes toi paljastui syyksi. Vaijeri löystyi itekseen sitä mukaa mitä toi kuorenpää pyki huonompaan kuntoon, vika ei ollut niin holposti huomattavissa kuin edellä kuvatussa. Holkitettu kuori ei tommosta helposti pääsis tekemään.

----------


## Hylsy

Eipä taida olla, netissä kuvia kattellen ei näy muissakaan saman mallin pyörissä. On kyllä ihan naurettava toteutus. Tuosta näkee miten etuvaihtajan vaijeri menee. Se ei painu siihen reunaan läheskään samalla lailla. https://imgur.com/2odHTap

Edit: Mulla toimi vaihteet ihan mainiosti kyllä pitkän aikaa, jossain välissä huomasin vaan tuon, kun alko suhteellisen yhtäkkiä temppuilemaan.

----------


## star trek

Minkä levyinen takanapa on uudessa exeed mallissa? edessä siis boost 110 cf sl pro race kiinnostais.

----------


## elasto

> Minkä levyinen takanapa on uudessa exeed mallissa? edessä siis boost 110 cf sl pro race kiinnostais.



Ainakin mun CF SLX -mallissa on 142mm. Luulisi tuossa CF SL:ssä olevan sama.

----------


## jankki

Spectral AL 6.0 kiinnostaa ja Canyonin laskuri antaa mitoilla 170cm/79cm "Pituutesi perusteella runkokokosuosituksemme on M. Jalan sisämittaan perustuva satulankorkeutesi on noin 69.9cm ja suosittelemme tästä syystä runkokokoa S." Muutaman millin lisällä jalan pituuteen vaihtuu suositus kokoon M - oiskohan se kuitenkin turvallisempi valinta?

----------


## Gargamel

^ Siinä rajoilla. Mitoillasi mutta senttiä pidemmällä jalalla laskurin vastaus on heti M.  S- ja M-koossa on myös eroa myös kammen pituudessa (170 vs. 175mm)

170/76 mitoillani Canyonin laskuri hämmentyy täysin, mutta tiesin mitä olin tekemässä ja itsevarmasti tilasin S-kokoisen Duden.

----------


## jankki

> ^ Siinä rajoilla. Mitoillasi mutta senttiä pidemmällä jalalla laskurin vastaus on heti M.  S- ja M-koossa on myös eroa myös kammen pituudessa (170 vs. 175mm)
> 
> 170/76 mitoillani Canyonin laskuri hämmentyy täysin, mutta tiesin mitä olin tekemässä ja itsevarmasti tilasin S-kokoisen Duden.



Jep. No kysyin vielä asiakaspalvelusta mielipidettä, katsotaan mitä tuumaavat.

----------


## Larppa85

> Spectral AL 6.0 kiinnostaa ja Canyonin laskuri antaa mitoilla 170cm/79cm "Pituutesi perusteella runkokokosuosituksemme on M. Jalan sisämittaan perustuva satulankorkeutesi on noin 69.9cm ja suosittelemme tästä syystä runkokokoa S." Muutaman millin lisällä jalan pituuteen vaihtuu suositus kokoon M - oiskohan se kuitenkin turvallisempi valinta?



Mulla on sama jalan sisämitta, mutta pituutta on 178cm ja M-koko just passeli. Ei mitään ongelmia satulan korkeuden kanssa, ei siis jää liian ylös kun satulatolppa on ”pohjassa”

----------


## jackhammer

Spectralin hankinta harkinnassa ja sama pohdinta S- ja M-koon välillä mitoilla 172cm/80cm. Ajelen nyt M-koon Grand Canyon:lla (2015), jossa satulakorkeus ajoasennossa n. 71-72cm, eli tämän puolesta molemmat koot pitäisi sopia. S-koossa voisi tarvittaessa laskea satulaa vielä alemmaksi, mutta 125mm dropperilla tälle ei liene tarvetta. M-koossa dropperi olisi 150mm, eli säätövaraa olisi hieman enemmän.

Spectral:in reach vastaisi S-koossa nykyistä pyörää (jossa 415mm, 60mm stem), kun taas M-koossa se tuntuisi aika pitkältä (440mm), vai voiko näin erityyppisten pyörien geometrioita edes vertailla keskenään? En kaipaa ainakaan yhtään nykyistä isompaa pyörää, joka 29 renkailla tuntuu välillä jopa hieman kömpelöltä. 

Nykyisen pyörän mitat siis seuraavat: 

- 440mm seat tube
- 590mm top tube
- 415mm reach
- 609mm stack
- 60mm stem

Vertailu Spectraliin (muutos nykyiseen pyörään):

S-koko:
- 425mm seat tube (-15mm)
- 579mm top tube (-11mm)
- 420mm reach (+5mm)
- 588mm stack (-21mm)
- 50mm stem (-10mm)
- 125mm dropper

M-koko:
- 440mm seat tube (+-0mm)
- 605mm top tube (+15mm)
- 440m reach (+25mm)
- 605mm stack (-4mm)
- 50mm stem (-10mm)
- 150mm dropper

Loppujen lopuksi S- ja M-kokojen erot näyttävät aika pieniltä, joten niitä voinee helposti myös viilata jälkikäteen sopivammaksi suuntaan tai toiseen? S-koko vaikuttaisi tällä hetkellä mielestäni sopivammalta valinnalta.

----------


## stumpe

Ajelen 173/78cm mitoilla täpäriä jossa reach 440mm, geo about sama kuin spectralissa. Pitkä reach ja lyhyt stemmi sopii moderniin loivakulmaiseen pyörään, pysyt paremmin pyörän ”sisällä” kun lasautat kalliolta alas, ja alat ottamaan pyörästä irti sen koko kapasiteetin (enduro). Ehdoton puolto M-koolle.

----------


## jackhammer

Kiitos vastauksesta, jospa se M-koko on sitten parempi. Omaan ajoon myös Neuron riittäisi ainakin aluksi, mutta sitä ei enää saa M-koossa kuin 29:nä. Aiemmin on tullut testattua 26er täpäriä 160mm joustolla, ja hyvin silläkin ajeli myös helpompia polkuja, joten Spectral:iin taitaa valinta kallistua.

----------


## jankki

M-koko lähti myös itselle tänään tilaukseen. 18. - 22.6. arviona toimitukselle.

----------


## kauris

Nyt kun jonkinverran on kertynyt kokemuksia Spectral AL 6.0 mallista (L-koko) niin polkimien maahan kolisemiseen en oikein ole tahtonut tottua. Pyörä tuntuu myös hieman painavalta mutta eniten sitä nostellessa, vähemmän onneksi ajaessa. Polkimet tai kammen päät ottaa maahan tosi yllättävissäkin kohdissa. Tyyliin sivulle vinolla kalliolla polkiessa ottaakin poljin maahan sellaisissa paikoissa joissa ei olisi yhtään arvannut. Sitten tuossa hiekkateitä polkiessa ajoin yhdestä autotien alittavasta tunnelista jossa on sellainen hieman korotettu joku kaivonkansi ja ajessani kaivonkannen vierestä ottikin sitten poljin siihen kiinni osuessaan just samalla alakohtaan kierrostaan. No mikään ei ole kampeen ja polkimeen tulleita naarmuja lukuun ottamatta hajonnut ja kuskikaan kaatunut. 

Noin muutoin pyörä kulkee kyllä maastossa kivasti. Myös jyrkkiin teknisiin ylämäkiin ilman että minulla on ollut mitään ongelmaa tahattoman keulimisen kanssa. Tekisi mieli mennä kokeilemaan tätä myös johonkin alamäkeen eli johonkin parkkiin tms. 
Takajousitus toimii myös vanhaan pyörään verrattuna kivasti siinä mielessä että keskialueen tuki on aika hyvä eikä pyörä sukella turhan syvään pienissä iskuissa. Toisaalta ihan koko joustomatkaa en ole saanut käytettyä sillä noin 25 % sagilla. Sama edessä Piken suhteen. Edessä jää 1,5 senttiä käyttämättä ja takana myös ehkä sentti liukuputken 6 sentistä. Jos laskisin painetta lisää niin kiviin kolisisi kyllä lisää kammet.

----------


## Makarooni

> Nyt kun jonkinverran on kertynyt kokemuksia Spectral AL 6.0 mallista (L-koko) niin polkimien maahan kolisemiseen en oikein ole tahtonut tottua. 
> ....
> Takajousitus toimii myös vanhaan pyörään verrattuna kivasti siinä mielessä että keskialueen tuki on aika hyvä eikä pyörä sukella turhan syvään pienissä iskuissa.



Itsellä ollut myös vajaan kuukauden Spectral AL 6.0 ja olen tehnyt saman huomion, että polkimet kolisee aika herkästi. Tosin tämä kun on ensimmäinen täysjoustoni, niin ei ole ollut vertailukohtaa, koliseeko herkemmin kuin muilla täpäreillä vai onko kyse vain omasta tottumattomuudesta. Minulla on vielä S-koko jonka osalta mainostivat entistä matalampaa keskiötä. Varmaankin sillä on tavoiteltu vakautta, mutta kun suurin osa ajosta tapahtuu poluilla, niin kyllähän sitä maavaraa saisi vähän enemmän olla, vaikka himpun sen vakauden kustannuksella. Myös jousituksen osalta olen samaa mieltä, takajousitus tuntuu jämäkältä. Muutoin kiva pyörä mutta hieman harmittaa tuo pieni maavara.

----------


## elasto

Tuo on mun mielestä nykyaikana aika tyypillistä, että kaiken pitää olla niin long/low/slack, koska markkinamiehet niin rummuttaa ja varmasti hyviä pyöriä ajaa pohjois-amerikassa leveitä hiekkateitä alamäkeen hyppyreineen, mutta tyypillinen maastopyöräilyn harrastaja menee tuossa lankaan ja huomaa ettei pyörä sovellukaan kauhean hyvin tyypilliseen suomalaiseen polkuajoon.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, että missä kohtaa canyon hyppää tähän pitkäjoustoisten kaksysien kelkkaan, vai hyppääkö ollenkaan. Nyt kun alkaa noita olla lähes jokaisella valmistajalla, viimeisimpinä commencal ja mondraker, niin onko canyonilla varaa jäädä poiskaan. No aika näyttää ja veikkaan, että kun on sen verran isosta talosta kyse, niin menee joka tapauksessa ensi vuodelle.

----------


## Gargamel

> Tuo on mun mielestä nykyaikana aika tyypillistä, että kaiken pitää olla niin long/low/slack, koska markkinamiehet niin rummuttaa ja varmasti hyviä pyöriä ajaa pohjois-amerikassa leveitä hiekkateitä alamäkeen hyppyreineen, mutta tyypillinen maastopyöräilyn harrastaja menee tuossa lankaan ja huomaa ettei pyörä sovellukaan kauhean hyvin tyypilliseen suomalaiseen polkuajoon.



Minä myös olen tässä kohtaa hieman epäileväinen, että vaikka muodit kiinnostaa, niin näinkö matalalla ylityskulmalla oleva nykymaasturi on ihan paras valinta omaan kolisteluuni jossa kaikista pölleistä ja kivistä vähintään yritetään ajaa yli. Ainakin bashin ja kampien rankasti piesty ulkonäkö kertoo omaa karua kieltään. Olin jo uusista Spectraleista valitsemassa, mutta nämä raportit poljinkosketuksista palauttivat selaamaan muitakin vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## CamoN

> Tuo on mun mielestä nykyaikana aika tyypillistä, että kaiken pitää olla niin long/low/slack, koska markkinamiehet niin rummuttaa ja varmasti hyviä pyöriä ajaa pohjois-amerikassa leveitä hiekkateitä alamäkeen hyppyreineen, mutta tyypillinen maastopyöräilyn harrastaja menee tuossa lankaan ja huomaa ettei pyörä sovellukaan kauhean hyvin tyypilliseen suomalaiseen polkuajoon.



Äärimmäisen hyvin on soveltunut omaan käyttöön. Ja samalla osoittautunut rennommaksi, hauskemmaksi ja vieläpä nopeammaksi. Omaan kapeaan kokemukseen perustuen sanoisin että jos haluaa vakaamman ja helpommin kovaa ajettavan maastopyörän, geometriamuutos pidempään ja loivempaan päin tuo huomattavasti hyödyllisemmän muutoksen kuin esim. joustopituuksien lisääminen 20-30 millillä.

Miksi ne pitkät ja loivat pyörät on kehittyneet juuri nyt? Tärkeimmäksi syyksi sanoisin enduron kilpailulajina, joka on lisännyt tällaisten pyörien tarvetta ja kiihdyttänyt teknistä kehitystä. Teknisellä puolella iskarit on kehittyneet niin hyviksi, että tekninen pullonkaula loivageometristen pyörien linkuston rakenteessa on poistunut. 

Mutta ehdottomasti kannattaa koeajaa ennen ostamista, minulle selvisi pitkän ja loivan pyörän perusolemus lyhyessä parkkipaikkapyörittelyssä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Niin.. Vaihdoin lyhyehkön 150mm joustavan pitkään 120mm joustavaan ja juuri missään pitkä/loiva/matala ei tunnu olevan huonompi tai hitaampi. Jos pitää ajaa mahdollisimman pientä ympyrää, jää ympyrä luonnollisesti pitkällä isommaksi, mutta tällä on harvoin merkitystä. Polkimet kolisee hieman enemmän, mutta sekin lähinnä lenkin loppupuoliskolla, kun ei enää jaksa ajaa/keskittyä. Osaltaan vaikuttaa sekin, että pidemmällä pyörällä tulee ajettua paikoista joista ei ennen päässyt.

Mielestäni hyödyt voittaa haitat. Ja kun tovi sitten kokeilin vanhaa pyörääni, joka aikanaan tuntui huippupeliltä, meinasin mennä nurin kun ei enää osannut ajaa sillä. Nykyinen omistaja kuitenkin ajelee sillä tyytyväisenä ja ajoinhan minäkin, monta vuotta. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## elasto

> Omaan kapeaan kokemukseen perustuen sanoisin että jos haluaa vakaamman ja helpommin kovaa ajettavan maastopyörän, geometriamuutos pidempään ja loivempaan päin tuo huomattavasti hyödyllisemmän muutoksen kuin esim. joustopituuksien lisääminen 20-30 millillä.



Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä, mutta mielestäni osalla valmistajista on tuo geometria mennyt jo överiksi omiin mieltymyksiini ja käyttöön. Ihmiset on myös eri kokoisia ja muotoisia. Mulla on aika lyhyt selkä verrattuna jalkoihin, joten liian pitkä pyörä ei sovi. Kokeiltu on.

----------


## kni94

> Tuo on mun mielestä nykyaikana aika tyypillistä, että kaiken pitää olla niin long/low/slack, koska markkinamiehet niin rummuttaa ja varmasti hyviä pyöriä ajaa pohjois-amerikassa leveitä hiekkateitä alamäkeen hyppyreineen, mutta tyypillinen maastopyöräilyn harrastaja menee tuossa lankaan ja huomaa ettei pyörä sovellukaan kauhean hyvin tyypilliseen suomalaiseen polkuajoon.



Olisi kiva lukea vertailuja pyöristä nimenomaan suomen maaston tyyppisessä ajossa, joka lenkillä on monta kiveä ja puunrunkoa joiden yli tulee vähintään yritettyä ja 29 renkaalla taitaa olla parempi maavara(?) keksiön osalta. Äkkiä kuulostaa että jos jotain matalaa ja "vakaata" koittaisi ajaa tuollaisista hyppyytyspaikoista niin kolisee aivan jatkuvasti kun 29:kin pohjaa joissain kohti. Paha sanoa kun itsellä kokemusta vain yhdestä pyörästä enemmissä määrin.

Jos jotain ameriikan videoita kahtoo niin siellähän on kaikki möykyt ja röykyt siloitettu pois eikä ole mitään suomen kivikkojuurikkoa näkyvissäkään minkä voisi olettaa vaativan omanlaisen pyöränsä.

e: En olekaan varma tuosta keskiön maavarasta. Minkä takia valmistajat ei voi ilmoittaa sitä

----------


## Fat Boy

Kyll ne yleensä ilmoittaa, paljonko keskiö on pyörännapaa alempana, ja kun renkaan koko (joo, paineet ja vanneleveys ) vaikuttaa siitä eteenpäin maavaraan, niin siitä voi itse arpoa maavaran. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Slatan

> Itsellä ollut myös vajaan kuukauden Spectral AL 6.0 ja olen tehnyt saman huomion, että polkimet kolisee aika herkästi. Tosin tämä kun on ensimmäinen täysjoustoni, niin ei ole ollut vertailukohtaa, koliseeko herkemmin kuin muilla täpäreillä vai onko kyse vain omasta tottumattomuudesta. Minulla on vielä S-koko jonka osalta mainostivat entistä matalampaa keskiötä. Varmaankin sillä on tavoiteltu vakautta, mutta kun suurin osa ajosta tapahtuu poluilla, niin kyllähän sitä maavaraa saisi vähän enemmän olla, vaikka himpun sen vakauden kustannuksella. Myös jousituksen osalta olen samaa mieltä, takajousitus tuntuu jämäkältä. Muutoin kiva pyörä mutta hieman harmittaa tuo pieni maavara.



Täällä on sama huomio, että polkimet kolisee maahan (S-koko). Toisena asiana huomannut suhteessa Nerveen, että tasapaino ja vakaus teknisissä hitaissa osuuksissa on ollut hieman hankalampaa. Nimenomaan sellaisissa vaikeissa kohdissa, kun vauhti täytyy lähes pysäyttää ja yrittää esim. kivikossa kiertää joku este tai puu. Osaltaan tähän vaikuttaa keulan säätö. Jos sag on 25%, tuntuu hyvältä ajaa helpohkoja polkuja, mutta teknisissä "tökkää" ja tulee tunne tangon yli lentämisestä. Sekä huono tasapaino hitaassa vauhdissa. Mutta kun sag on 20% tasapaino löytyy paremmin, mutta hakkaa vähän käsille helpoilla poluilla. Olen aika kevytrakenteinen ja nyt Pikessä vain 65baria ja sag on 20%. Toivon että tuolle voisi jotain tehdä huollossa esim. spacereilla tms?

Mutta sitten, kun vauhtia tulee vähäkin niin pyörä toimii kuin unelma. Ja siihen riittää ihan loivakin alamäki tai tasaisella polkee kovempaa. Alussa tuli muutaman kerran pahannäköinen kivikkokohta yllättäen eteen, enkä ehtinyt reagoida siihen juuri mitenkään, mutta Spectral meni helposti yli. Nervellä olisi ollut kaatuminen lähellä tällaisissa kohtaa. Täytyy sanoa, että rajoja alamäessä ei ole päässyt testaamaan, koska pää ei kestä tarpeeksi kovaa vauhtia  :Hymy:  Hyppääminen tuntuu helpolta ja mukavalta (en siis oikeasti osaa/uskalla hypätä kuin lyhyen matkan). Vaikeissa nousuissa en ole huomannut merkittävää eroa Nerveen.

Yhteenvetona: Halusin lisää joustoa, että pääsisin ajamaan kunnolla bikeparkeissa ja sitähän tässä sain. Eniten pelkäsin, että nousut muuttuisivat hankalammaksi, mutta se pelko ei ole toteutunut. Keulaa säätämällä tekniset pätkät onnistuu myös hyvin. Oikeastaan ainoa negatiivinen asia on matala maavara, mutta en minä sitäkään koe suureksi ongelmaksi. Kampiin tulee vähän enemmän naarmuja, mutta mitä sitten? Kyllä siihenkin tottuu ja alkaa huomaamaan milloin se voi kolahtaa maahan, vaikka alussa ne aika yllättäviä olikin, kuten Kauris totesi.

----------


## Rescue73

> Ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, että missä kohtaa canyon hyppää tähän pitkäjoustoisten kaksysien kelkkaan, vai hyppääkö ollenkaan. Nyt kun alkaa noita olla lähes jokaisella valmistajalla, viimeisimpinä commencal ja mondraker, niin onko canyonilla varaa jäädä poiskaan. No aika näyttää ja veikkaan, että kun on sen verran isosta talosta kyse, niin menee joka tapauksessa ensi vuodelle.



2015 vuoden Spectraleja sai 27,5"/ 29"  2016 vuodelle poistui 29" 🤔

----------


## juhazz

Onko kellään kokemusta Grand Canyon AL 6.9:ään hissitolpan virittelystä? Pitäisi varmaan olla tollanen malli jossa vaijeri/putki tulee rungon ulkopuolella.

----------


## kni94

En ole kyseiseen pyörään hissitolppaa laittanut mutta omaan maasturiin ostin tämän ulkosella kaapeloinnilla ja olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. Kaapelikin jää siististi satulaputken alaosaan eikä liiku satulan mukana niinkun jossain vanhemmissa droppereissa.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/brand-x-asce...pper-seatpost/

----------


## Nautiskelija

M-kokoinen AL 6.9 n. 3v vanha, mahtuuko 2.6 leveät nakit?

----------


## Vito78

> M-kokoinen AL 6.9 n. 3v vanha, mahtuuko 2.6 leveät nakit?



Puhutaanko nyt Nervestä, Spectralista vai jostain muusta?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nautiskelija

Sorry, unohtui mainita että Grand Canyon al 6.9

----------


## misopa

Uusi Lux.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/lux/

----------


## jankki

> Jep. No kysyin vielä asiakaspalvelusta mielipidettä, katsotaan mitä tuumaavat.



Pyörä tuli eilen ja M-koko sopii täydellisesti. Satulatolppa rungosta ulkona ~3cm ja satula yläasennossa sopivassa ajokorkeudessa. Etupään jarrulevyssä pientä heittoa kun ei saa millään osumaan jarrupalojen väliin niin ettei hinkkaa toiseen reunaan.

----------


## Climber

Uusi Lux menossa hankintaan. Arvon vielä mallien CF SL 7.0 Race ja CF SL 8.0 Pro Racen välillä. Onkohan kumman jousitus parempi? 

8.0:ssa Rockshox SID RLC ja Rockshox Deluxe RLC. 
7.0:ssa Fox 34 performance Elite Step Cast ja Fox Performance Elite Float DPS

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/lux/lu...-pro-race.html
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/lux/lu...-7-0-race.html

----------


## Jalmari

> Onko kellään kokemusta Grand Canyon AL 6.9:ään hissitolpan virittelystä? Pitäisi varmaan olla tollanen malli jossa vaijeri/putki tulee rungon ulkopuolella.



Just asensin M-koon Grand Canyon 7.9 Brand X Asecent XL:n. Kyseessä on  internal routing malli. Satulatolpassa on läpiviennille reikä, joka on  tulpattu. Lopun matkaa vaijeri menee alaputken alapuolella. Yllättävän  helposti meni asennus muutaman youtubevideon opastuksella.

----------


## Rispa

Moro miten tollanen spectral al6 toimii parkissa kokemuksia? Joku oli ylempänä vissiin parkissa ajellu ja tyytyväinen ollu.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Pyörä tuli eilen ja M-koko sopii täydellisesti. Satulatolppa rungosta ulkona ~3cm ja satula yläasennossa sopivassa ajokorkeudessa. Etupään jarrulevyssä pientä heittoa kun ei saa millään osumaan jarrupalojen väliin niin ettei hinkkaa toiseen reunaan.



Tuliko jarruongelma jo kuntoon? Onko levyjarrut ennestään tuttuja?

----------


## jankki

> Tuliko jarruongelma jo kuntoon? Onko levyjarrut ennestään tuttuja?



Sain käsin vähän paremmin kohdalleen, mutta vielä pientä kontaktia - etenkin kääntyessä. Pitää vielä tarkastaa, että levy on kunnolla kiekossa kiinni ja että etuakseli on riittävän kireällä. Tuo kääntyessä laahaus ilmeisesti saattaa johtua myös siitä, että haarukassa ei riitä jäykkyys? Yksi juttu mikä tuli myös mieleen: pitäisikö mäntien palautua kokonaan sisään kuten tässä after-kuvassa: 


Menevät kyllä rengasraudalla painamalla kokonaan sisään, mutta jarruttamisen jälkeen jäävät tohon before-tilaan. Jarrut liian täynnä?

----------


## padildo

kuinka leveet renkaat mahtuu -18 mallin spectraaliin?

----------


## CamoN

> Yksi juttu mikä tuli myös mieleen: pitäisikö mäntien palautua kokonaan sisään kuten tässä after-kuvassa:



Ei pitäisi, kuva liittynee ilmaustoimenpiteisiin.

Yksinkertaistaen hydraulisessa jarrussa on jarrunestesäiliö, pääsylinteri, letku, työsylinterit ja jarrupalat. Säiliön tarkoituksena on säilyttää jarrunestettä. Pääsylinterin tarkoitus on puristaa nestettä letkun kautta kohti työsylintereitä. Letkun tarkoituksena on siirtää nestettä pää- ja työsylintereiden välillä. Työsylintereiden tarkoitus on välittää pääsylinterin puristusvoima jarrupaloille, jonka jälkeen ne perääntyvät vain kevyellä jousivoimalla ja/tai tiivisteidensä jännityksellä avustettuna. Jarrupalojen tarkoitus on muuttaa hydraulinen puristusvoima jarrutusenergiaksi.

Työkierrossa (pääsylintereiltä työsylintereille) on lähes muuttumaton määrä jarrunestettä, mutta jarrupalojen kuluessa työsylinterit ajautuvat lähemmäs toisiaan. Silloin jarrunestesäiliön ja pääsylinterin välillä olevasta virtausaukosta (avoinna kun pääsylinterin mäntä on lepoasennossa) siirtyy automaattisesti korvaavaa nestettä pääsylinteriin, jotta jarrukahvan tuntuma pysyy näennäisesti samanlaisena vaikka työsylinterit työskentelisivät erilaisella liikealueella. Kun jarrusatulan männät peruutellaan työsylintereissä mekaanisesti, ”ylimääräinen” jarruneste virtaa takaisin säiliöön pois työkierrosta. 

Tietysti periaatteessa on mahdollista että koko jarrujärjestelmässä on ”liikaa” jarrunestettä, mutta silloin ilmauksen aikana on kikkailtu jotain ylimääräistä. Nykyään kaikkien valmistajien ilmaustoimenpiteet taitaa päättyä siihen että säiliö täytetään aivan täyteen, mutta on sellaisiakin jarruja olemassa joissa esim. etuvedon ja kahvan etäisyyden säädölle on tietyt oikeat, ilmauksen edellyttämät asennot. Väärillä säädöillä voi päätyä tilanteeseen, jossa järjestelmässä on lopulta liikaa jarrunestettä.

----------


## jankki

> Ei pitäisi, kuva liittynee ilmaustoimenpiteisiin.
> 
> Yksinkertaistaen hydraulisessa jarrussa on jarrunestesäiliö, pääsylinteri, letku, työsylinterit ja jarrupalat. Säiliön tarkoituksena on säilyttää jarrunestettä. Pääsylinterin tarkoitus on puristaa nestettä letkun kautta kohti työsylintereitä. Letkun tarkoituksena on siirtää nestettä pää- ja työsylintereiden välillä. Työsylintereiden tarkoitus on välittää pääsylinterin puristusvoima jarrupaloille, jonka jälkeen ne perääntyvät vain kevyellä jousivoimalla ja/tai tiivisteidensä jännityksellä avustettuna. Jarrupalojen tarkoitus on muuttaa hydraulinen puristusvoima jarrutusenergiaksi.
> 
> Työkierrossa (pääsylintereiltä työsylintereille) on lähes muuttumaton määrä jarrunestettä, mutta jarrupalojen kuluessa työsylinterit ajautuvat lähemmäs toisiaan. Silloin jarrunestesäiliön ja pääsylinterin välillä olevasta virtausaukosta (avoinna kun pääsylinterin mäntä on lepoasennossa) siirtyy automaattisesti korvaavaa nestettä pääsylinteriin, jotta jarrukahvan tuntuma pysyy näennäisesti samanlaisena vaikka työsylinterit työskentelisivät erilaisella liikealueella. Kun jarrusatulan männät peruutellaan työsylintereissä mekaanisesti, ”ylimääräinen” jarruneste virtaa takaisin säiliöön pois työkierrosta. 
> 
> Tietysti periaatteessa on mahdollista että koko jarrujärjestelmässä on ”liikaa” jarrunestettä, mutta silloin ilmauksen aikana on kikkailtu jotain ylimääräistä. Nykyään kaikkien valmistajien ilmaustoimenpiteet taitaa päättyä siihen että säiliö täytetään aivan täyteen, mutta on sellaisiakin jarruja olemassa joissa esim. etuvedon ja kahvan etäisyyden säädölle on tietyt oikeat, ilmauksen edellyttämät asennot. Väärillä säädöillä voi päätyä tilanteeseen, jossa järjestelmässä on lopulta liikaa jarrunestettä.



Kiitoksia tästä selityksestä! Taidan jättää sen kummemmat toimenpiteet toistaiseksi väliin, kun normiajossa ei laahaa tai hidasta ajoa. Pitää koittaa oikaista tuota pientä heittoa kunhan posti kuljettaa korjaustelineen.

----------


## juhazz

> En ole kyseiseen pyörään hissitolppaa laittanut mutta omaan maasturiin ostin tämän ulkosella kaapeloinnilla ja olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. Kaapelikin jää siististi satulaputken alaosaan eikä liiku satulan mukana niinkun jossain vanhemmissa droppereissa.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/brand-x-asce...pper-seatpost/



Kiitti, tällaisen hankin ja hyvin sai asennettua. Mitä nyt 3x10-vaihteiston takia joutui asettamaan hölmösti oikealle puolelle tangon päälle tuon kahvan, mutta minkäs teet.





> Just asensin M-koon Grand Canyon 7.9 Brand X Asecent XL:n. Kyseessä on  internal routing malli. Satulatolpassa on läpiviennille reikä, joka on  tulpattu. Lopun matkaa vaijeri menee alaputken alapuolella. Yllättävän  helposti meni asennus muutaman youtubevideon opastuksella.



Mun halvemmassa ei-SL -rungossa tuota reikää ei löydy.

----------


## t0ntza

Tervehdys!

Hankinnassa olisi ensimmäinen "kunnon" maastopyörä. Budjetti on n. 2 500 €. 
Pyörä  tulisi monenlaiseen ajoon; polut, hiekkatiet, pururadat, asfalttia  vähäsen ja alamäkiajoa vähän jos ollenkaan. XC/trail,  pyöräsuunnistuskisoja jonkin verran ajaisin ja sitten isot Suomen  maastopyöräkisat mahdollisesti.
Mietinnässä oli että otanko jäykkäperäisen vai täysjouston?
Olen  kauan harkinnut tilaavani netistä tälläisen   https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-al-8-0.html. Vime  viikolla kävin paikallisessa Fillariliikkeessä kokeilemassa Trekin Fuel  EX 7 2018 kokoja 18,5 " ja 19,5 ". 18,5"  tuntui aavistuksen liian  pieneltä ja 19,5 oli parempi koko. Trek vaikutti oivalta peliltä näin  alkutuntumaltaan, mutta siinä on aavistuksen huonommat osasarjat kuin  Neuronissa. Eniten Trekissä huoletti toi Reban keula.
Sitten yksi  kaveri tarjosi Trekin Fuel ex 8.0 vm 2017 27.5+, kokoa 18,5 ". samoihin  hintoihin. Niin mulla on tässä hieman pähkäilemistä, minkä pyörän otan. 

Minkälainen  geometria Neuron AL 8.0 on verrattuna Trekin Fuel ex 7, ja kuinka  tarkka Canyonin sivuilla oleva runkokomääritys on? Sain runkokoko  suositukseksi M-koon, kun minulla on mittaa 177cm ja jalan sisämitta  82,8. Onko tuo M-koko Ok.
Onko nämä pyörät liian "mörssäreitä" esim hiekkatie/pururata ajoon? 
Vai  olisiko kenties jäykkäperäinen Grand Canyon parempi vaihtoehto esim.  https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...l-slx-8-0.html

Olisin kiitollinen jos jonkinlaista selvennystä saisin asiaan ja mahdollisia ehdotuksia.

----------


## sillimestari

Itse olen tyytyväisenä ajellut lähes vastaavalla täysjoustoisella nervellä jo vuosia, joten ainakin täältä ääni neuronin täysjoustolle jos oman paikkakunnan metsäpolut sisältävät vähänkään kivikkoa/juurakkoa. M-koko myös täällä käytössä lähes samoilla mitoilla enkä ole l-kokoista kaivannut vaikka sellaisellakin on parit polut tullut ajeltua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velib

Fuel Ex on ehkä lähempänä Canyonin Spectralia trail-pyöränä. Neuron on vähän lyhyemmällä joustolla ja jyrkemmällä keulalla enemmän XC-henkinen. Molemmat käyvät kuvattuun ajoon, mutta jos vaativampaa maastoa on vähemmän ja pururatoja/muuten tasaista enemmän, voisi Neuron olla hieman sopivampi.

Jäykkäperä sopisi kyllä myös hyvin. Se tulisi myös halvemmaksi, tai sitten samalla rahalla saisi laadukkaamman ja kevyemmän pyörän. Pururadalla perän joustosta on lähinnä haittaa.

----------


## terro

Tuolla 2500e hintaluokalla kannattaisi ehkä harkita Spectralia: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-6-0.html

Hyväksi todettu: https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-review-52063/

----------


## t0ntza

Meneekö toi Spectral liian trail- pyöräksi, jos sitä vertaa Neuroniin. Nyt kun kävin koeajamassa Fuelin uudestaan nii ohjauskulma oli liian loiva omaan makuun. 
Kun olen nyt käynyt koeajamassa pyöriä niin valinta kallistuu täysjoustoon ja enemmän xc henkiseen pyörään.

Tilasin tämän: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-al-8-0.html.

----------


## hakpas

Täällä on Canyon Spectral AL5 ostoslistalla, mutta koko mietityttää. 178/85cm on mitat joilla laskuri antaa L-koon. 
Nykyisestä Whiten jäykkäperäisestä mitattu, minulle hyvä satulan korkeus on 740mm. Mitattu keskiöstä istuinputkea pitkin satulan yläpintaan. 
Canyon ilmoittaa tämän mitan hieman eri tavalla joten mietityttää saanko satulan tarpeeksi alas...

Voisiko joku mitata L-kokoisesta minimi satula-korkeuden edellä kuvatulla tavalla?

-Pasi

----------


## jaoonas

> Täällä on Canyon Spectral AL5 ostoslistalla, mutta koko mietityttää. 178/85cm on mitat joilla laskuri antaa L-koon. 
> Nykyisestä Whiten jäykkäperäisestä mitattu, minulle hyvä satulan korkeus on 740mm. Mitattu keskiöstä istuinputkea pitkin satulan yläpintaan. 
> Canyon ilmoittaa tämän mitan hieman eri tavalla joten mietityttää saanko satulan tarpeeksi alas...
> 
> Voisiko joku mitata L-kokoisesta minimi satula-korkeuden edellä kuvatulla tavalla?
> 
> -Pasi



Itsellä juuri L kokoinen Spectral AL 5. Omat mittani ovat 187/83. Satulaa sai nostaa parilla sentillä ylöspäin, eli luulen että sinun tapauksessakin pitäisi olla OK.
Mitta keskiöstä satulan yläpäähän on noin 71,5cm.

----------


## kauris

Noin 74 cm korkealla on keskiön keskeltä satulan ylöreunaan minun L kokoisessa 2018 Al 6.0 Spectralissa kun Kind shock lev SI hissitolppa on yläasennossa ja putki niin alhaalla rungossa kuin mahdollista.

----------


## hakpas

Kiitos mitoista. Eipä tämä juuri valintaa helpottanut kun on ihan siinä rajoilla.
 Canyonin antama satulankorkeus on näemmä mitattu juurikin keskiön akselilta, mutta mittakuvassa se on ilmoitettu melko erikoisesti.
Taidan ottaa L-kokoisen kun muuten vaikuttaa sopivammalta, voihan sen vaihtaa jos ei sovi.

----------


## marjaro

Canyon huolto Pirkanmaalla, löytyykö? 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vito78

> Canyon huolto Pirkanmaalla, löytyykö? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Oikeestaan mikä tahansa asiansa osaava pyörähuolto. Mitään Canyonin omaa ei ole.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Late_h

Rtechissä olen käyttänyt omaa Spectralia ja hyvin tyytyväinen palveluun. Ehkä pykälää kalliimpi kuin ns peruspyörähuollot.

----------


## kauris

> Canyon huolto Pirkanmaalla, löytyykö? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jos takuuhuoltoa tai korjausta tarvitset, niin kysy Suomen aspasta mihin kannattaa/tulee viedä.

----------


## marjaro

> Rtechissä olen käyttänyt omaa Spectralia ja hyvin tyytyväinen palveluun. Ehkä pykälää kalliimpi kuin ns peruspyörähuollot.



Jostain luin että ei hirveätä innostusta olisi tehdä Canyonin huoltoja kun eivät saa edustusta... 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marjaro

> Jos takuuhuoltoa tai korjausta tarvitset, niin kysy Suomen aspasta mihin kannattaa/tulee viedä.



Joo täytyy kysäistä. Kiitos! 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t0ntza

Hei!
Olen toissa viikolla ostanut Neuron AL 8.0. Canyonin koko laskuri  antoi kooksi M. Mitoillani jotka olivat pituus 178, jalan sisämitta 83  cm, ylävartalon pituus 62 cm, hartioiden leveys 48 cm ja käsien pituus  64 cm. 
Olen koeajanut pyörääni ja M-koko tuntuu pieneltä, lähinnä  polvet tulevat todella lähelle ohjaustankoa käännöksissä ja tiukoissa  käännöksissä pitää olla hyvin tarkkana. 

Olen käynyt  kivijalka-liikeissä koeajamassa Specialized Epic comp sekä Trek Fuel EX.  Molemmissa koeajoissa ajoin pituuteeni suunnitetulla (Trek 18,5",  Specialized M) pyörällä, sekä sitten ajoin myös yhden koon isommalla  kuin suunniteltu (Trek 19'5", Specialized  L). Myyjän kanssa huomasimme,  että isoommat koot sopivat minulle huomattavasti paremmin ja ajoasento tuntui luontevammalta
Hieman koko tietoja mallien väliltä:
Reach: Epic comb L 456 mm, Trek 19.5 465 mm, Neuron L 451 mm
Vaakaputki: Epic 624, Trek 610, Neuron L 630
Stack: Epic 616, Trek 603, Neuron L 617
Satulaputki: Epic 470, Trek 470, Neuron L 480
Akseliväli: Epic 1153, Trek 1188, Neuron L 1168
 M-koon Neuronin vastaavat mitat: Reach 426, vaakaputki 599, Stack 598, satulaputki 440, akseliväli 1136

Mittojen mukaan Neuron L on lähempänä Epic Comb L ja Fuel EX 19.5"
Tässä nyt pohdin sitten, että vaihdanko M-koon L-kokoon? Meneekö L-koko suureksi ja ajoasento huonommaksi?

----------


## hakpas

Neuronin stemmi on 70mm. joten stä vaihtamalla saa ajoasentoa lyhennettyä jos on L:ssä liian pitkä. Huomaathan että L-kokoisen Neuronin istuinkorkeus on pienimmillään 723mm.

----------


## marjaro

Nyt uusi grand canyon 6 saapui taloon, mutta yksi kysymys heräsi. Aiemmin oli SUP Traktor ja siinä samat M396 jarrut mutta mun mielestä sain etujarru lukkoon. Nyt ei mene lukkoon millään :/ Onko normaalia ja jos ei niin vinkkejä. Tosiaan tehdasasetuksilla vielä. 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Siirrä palat lähemmäs levyä, ilmaa jarrut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pee

http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-BR0005-12-FIN.pdf sivu 8:
„Totutusjakso
• Levyjarruissa on totutusjakso, ja jarruteho kasvaa vähitellen totutusjakson kuluessa. Huomioi jarrutehon lisääntyminen totutusjakson aikana, kun 
käytät jarruja. Ilmiö toistuu, kun jarrupalat tai -levy vaihdetaan uuteen.

----------


## marjaro

> http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-BR0005-12-FIN.pdf sivu 8:
> „Totutusjakso
> • Levyjarruissa on totutusjakso, ja jarruteho kasvaa vähitellen totutusjakson kuluessa. Huomioi jarrutehon lisääntyminen totutusjakson aikana, kun 
> käytät jarruja. Ilmiö toistuu, kun jarrupalat tai -levy vaihdetaan uuteen.



Eli odotellaan hetki. Takajarrun kyllä saa lukkoon mutta etupää ei... Hyvä linkki, kiitos. 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marjaro

Seuraava ongelma  :Leveä hymy:  Eli alusta asti kuului takapakasta erikoinen ääni. Nyt löysin. juurisyyn, joka on ketjun lukitustappi. Eli kuvassa näkyvä "häntä" pompauttaa ketjua osuessaan takapakkaan. Jos tehtaalla tarkastavat ja testaavat pyörän niin eikö tuollainen pitäisi fixata?
Linkki videoon jossa kettumainen tapahtuma tapahtuu: https://youtu.be/rKvMuJ2xuFg





Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Helppo korjata: ketjusta viallinen lenkki pois ja pikaliitin tilalle.

----------


## marjaro

> Helppo korjata: ketjusta viallinen lenkki pois ja pikaliitin tilalle.



Jep viilasin ylimääräisen veks, mutta mietin vaan että kohta oli merkattu valkoisella tusilla niin olisikohan jäänyt kesäduunarilla vaan työ hiukan kesken... 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Enemmän olisin huolissani tuon toisen reunan raosta. Eikö liitospinni ole mennyt pohjaan ja siksi katkennutkin huonosti jättäen tuon "hännän"?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei se siitä salaa katkee  :Vink:

----------


## alppu

Polkiessa luultavasti ketjut katkeaa koska liitospinni ei ole mennyt pohjaan asti

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

Olisi kannattanut vaan työntää se tappi kunnolla pohjaan asti ketjutyökalulla eikä rikkoa sitä viilaamalla siitä osa pois.

----------


## Pexxi

> Jep viilasin ylimääräisen veks, mutta mietin vaan että kohta oli merkattu valkoisella tusilla niin olisikohan jäänyt kesäduunarilla vaan työ hiukan kesken... 
> 
> Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Katkaisukohta varmaan merkattu. Sama kuin muut, pistä suosiolla uusi pinni tai liitin, toi ei tule kauaa kestämään.

----------


## hakpas

Eilen sain käsiini 20.7 tilaamani Spectral AL 5.0:n.
Olipas lähellä että pistän laatikon kiinni heti alkuunsa ja lähetän takaisin. Heti pisti silmään että ohjaustangon yksi kiinnitysruuvi on vinossa, osa kuljetussuojista oli asentamatta ja paiskattu sellaiseen lokeroon minne ne ei pääse vahingossa :Vihainen: 

Ja tosiaan yksi stemmin ruuveista oli väännetty totaalisen ”väärille” kierteille, eikä ihan huulille vaan monta kierrosta. No sain tuon pelastettua kierretapilla. 
Etuvaihtajan molemmat ääriasennot säätämättä, liikerata kumpaankin suuntaan niin vähän kuin mahdollista. 
Ainakaan tätä yksilöä ei ole mitenkään testattu ennen toimitusta, tai virheistä ei ole vain välitetty...

Mutta kun polte ajamaan on kova niin säätelin pyörän kuntoon ja vein poluille testiin. Tykkään!!
Ja L-koko mitoille 178/85 ja 78kg on hyvä. M olisi ollut auttamatta liian pieni.
Ja kyllä, Annan palautteen myös Canyonille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja kyllä, Annan palautteen myös Canyonille.



Tiedä sitten olenko vanhanaikainen, mutta eikö tälläiset reklamaatio-jutut kannattaisi aloittaa ekana sen toimittajan kanssa. Ja sitten vasta tuoda se julkisuuteen kun tapaus on ns. loppuun käsitelty.   :Hymy:

----------


## hakpas

^Reklamaatioiden kanssa näin olisi varmaankin parempi.
Mutta tässä ei ole kyse reklamaatiosta vaan enemmänkin tarkoitus oli tuoda julki useiden käsitys pyörien testaamisesta ennen lähetystä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tiedä sitten olenko vanhanaikainen, mutta eikö tälläiset reklamaatio-jutut kannattaisi aloittaa ekana sen toimittajan kanssa. Ja sitten vasta tuoda se julkisuuteen kun tapaus on ns. loppuun käsitelty.



Samaa mieltä.

Virheitä sattuu kaikille. Siinä mielessä ei ole suuria eroja. Mutta ratkaisevaa on kuinka virhe/virheet korjataan.  Ja vasta kun prosessi on mennyt loppuun asti  eli virhe/virheet korjattu ja mahdollisesti annettu asiakkaalle vaivannäöstä ja viivästyksistä hyvitystä, on kokonaisuus selvillä ja  voidaan asiaa arvostella.  Ei ennen.

Ja mitä tulee pyörien testaamiseen ennen toimitusta, niin ei ehkä ole kovin realistista kuvitella jonkun "hinnat alkaen" mallin läpikäyvän kovin kummoista testausprosessia.  Kyllä halpa hinta voi näkyä muutenkin kuin halvemman pään osasarjassa.  
Tietenkin aina harmillista kun tavara ei ole sellainen kuin pitäisi, mutta joissain tilanteissa ehkä jossain määrin ymmärrettävää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Virheitä sattuu kaikille. Siinä mielessä ei ole suuria eroja. Mutta ratkaisevaa on kuinka virhe/virheet korjataan...  Kyllä halpa hinta voi näkyä muutenkin kuin halvemman pään osasarjassa...



Se nyt ei ole vakavaa jos vaihteet on säätämättä, sen voi tehdä jälkikäteen. Mutta jos stemmistä on vedetty kierteitä sököksi, niin sitä ei halpakaan hinta anna anteeksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Se nyt ei ole vakavaa jos vaihteet on säätämättä, sen voi tehdä jälkikäteen. Mutta jos stemmistä on vedetty kierteitä sököksi, niin sitä ei halpakaan hinta anna anteeksi.



Juuri tuon halvan hinnan ajatus toi mieleen että voi olla mahdollista että halvimmat mallit kootaan eri linjalla tai jopa eri paikassa kuin kalliimmat, siis halvemmalla, ja näin halpa hinta ja virheet ovat ovat syy ja seuraus.   Stemmi on tosiaan jo turvallisuuteen olennaisesti vaikuttava osa, joten se ei saisi olla viallinen.  Kaikki ei viallisia kierteitä välttämättä huomaa, puhumattakaan että osaisivat korjata.

----------


## Slatan

Onko kellään muulla tämän vuoden Spectralin (alumiinirunko) omistajilla ongelmaa, että oikean jalan kenkä on hangannut maalin pois takahaarukan alimmasta putkesta? Valkoinen pohjamaali näkyy muutaman cm2 alueella. Myös ylemmässä vinoputkessa polkemisesta tulleita naarmuja? Laitoin näihin nyt teippiä suojaamaan, mutta olisi pitänyt tajuta laittaa heti uutena. Tuntuu muutenkin, että naarmuja tulee tosi helposti verrattuna aikaisempaan mattamustaan Canyoniin?

----------


## kauris

Laitoin jo uutena. Lisäsin vielä myöhemmin hieman, kun aavistus kulumaa näkyi teippaamattomassa kohdassa.

----------


## KotooTöihin

^ Kammet varmasti suorat?

----------


## Teromarkus

Kolme viikkoa poljettu Spectral AL 6.0 - pyörällä. Kyseessä aikuisikäni toinen maastopyörä ja ensimmäinen täpäri. Koko L ja pituutta kuskilla 183cm. Hauska ja ketterä pyörä kaahata Itä-Suomen mäkisiä metsiä. Aiempaan plussarenkaiseen jäykkäperään verrattuna yllyttää painamaan vaan lisää vauhtia laskuihin!

Pyörä oli mulla pakattu siististi, vaihteet valmiiksi säädöissä ja kaikki osat tallessa. Sen puolesta tyytyväinen ensimmäiseen pakettipyörään. Takana kymmenen lenkkiä ja mulla ei ole vielä mustasta pyörästä maalit kuluneet takahaarukasta.

Ainoa haaste tuntuu olevan hissitolppa ja kiinnikeruuvi. Kasatessa mukana tullut asennuspasta laitettu ja momenttiin käännetty. Tänään kolmas kerta kun ruuvi löystynyt / tolppa pyörii pienen tärskyn jälkeen. Kai se pitää kiinnikettä tms laitella?

----------


## jankki

> Kolme viikkoa poljettu Spectral AL 6.0 - pyörällä. Kyseessä aikuisikäni toinen maastopyörä ja ensimmäinen täpäri. Koko L ja pituutta kuskilla 183cm. Hauska ja ketterä pyörä kaahata Itä-Suomen mäkisiä metsiä. Aiempaan plussarenkaiseen jäykkäperään verrattuna yllyttää painamaan vaan lisää vauhtia laskuihin!
> 
> Pyörä oli mulla pakattu siististi, vaihteet valmiiksi säädöissä ja kaikki osat tallessa. Sen puolesta tyytyväinen ensimmäiseen pakettipyörään. Takana kymmenen lenkkiä ja mulla ei ole vielä mustasta pyörästä maalit kuluneet takahaarukasta.
> 
> Ainoa haaste tuntuu olevan hissitolppa ja kiinnikeruuvi. Kasatessa mukana tullut asennuspasta laitettu ja momenttiin käännetty. Tänään kolmas kerta kun ruuvi löystynyt / tolppa pyörii pienen tärskyn jälkeen. Kai se pitää kiinnikettä tms laitella?



Onhan se satulatolpan kiristysrengas kireällä? Siis se, missä itse satulaputki menee hissitolpan sisään. Itsellä tuntuu auttavan kun ennen lenkkiä ja välillä lenkin aikanakin vääntää sen tiukkaan.

----------


## hakpas

> Onhan se satulatolpan kiristysrengas kireällä? Siis se, missä itse satulaputki menee hissitolpan sisään. Itsellä tuntuu auttavan kun ennen lenkkiä ja välillä lenkin aikanakin vääntää sen tiukkaan.



Täällä myös on tuo kiristysrengas on löystynyt ja aiheutanut pientä klappia. Pitänee kaivaa manuaali esille ja katsoa mitä on tehtävissä.

----------


## jankki

> Täällä myös on tuo kiristysrengas on löystynyt ja aiheutanut pientä klappia. Pitänee kaivaa manuaali esille ja katsoa mitä on tehtävissä.



Sen voi siis ihan käsin kiristää, mutta itse en ainakaan niin kireälle saa etteikö löysty vielä uudestaan saman lenkin aikana.

----------


## hakpas

Näkyy valmistajan huoltovideolla tuollainen remmi tyyppinen työkalu mikä puree tuohon jättämättä jälkiä..
https://www.kssuspension.com/support/ sivun alaosasssa on videot.

----------


## elasto

https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...aja-2000016986

Tollasen saa Biltemasta ja sillä aukee/kiristyy aika moni hissitolppa. Itellä ollut käytössä jo pitkään.

----------


## jankki

> https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...aja-2000016986
> 
> Tollasen saa Biltemasta ja sillä aukee/kiristyy aika moni hissitolppa. Itellä ollut käytössä jo pitkään.



Pitääpä hakea, kiitti vinkistä  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

Grand Canyonit ovat osittain uudistuneet. Ainakin WMN AL SLX 8.0 lähtien näyttäisi olevan naistenmalleissa uusi runko uusin värityksin. Matalampi vaakaputki, sisäinen dropperin kaapelointi (taitaa tosin olla jossain vanhoissakin) ja boost molemmissa päissä, puoli astetta jyrkempi satulakulma.

----------


## harmis

Kannatti odottaa pari päivää. Tänään tuli kanjonit halvennukseen ja neuron 8.0 lähti saman tien tilaukseen. Nyt odotellaan pyörää saapuvaksi ja samalla toivotaan että täällä foorumillakin puhetta herättäneen sram guide- jarrut ei aiheuta lisää harmaita hiuksia, saatikka hiusten lähtöä. Onkohan kellään tietoa onko noissa vuoden -18 mallisissa guideissa ollut vielä ongelmia? Pitkään pähkäilin shimanon osasarjan kanssa mutta päädyin kuitenkin sramiin. 1X12 houkutti niin paljon.

----------


## Korpijaakko

Neuron 8.0 tai Spectral 6.0 nyt myös vakavassa puntaroinnissa alennusten myötä. Ensimmäinen paremman tason maastopyörä hankinnassa. Tällä hetkellä haaveissa Santa Cruzin Chameleon, mutta kun samaan rahaan tarjotaan takajoustoa paremmilla komponenteilla niin järki alkaa puskea tunteiden päälle. 
Oma puntarointi tällä hetkellä:

Spectral:
+geometria lähempänä Chameleonia, jonka leikkisyys tuo hymyn huulille
-ehkä turhan järeä/tahmea peli lähimetsään ilman kunnon alamäkiä (keskuspuisto), jonka poluilla ja siirtymäteillä 90% ajosta
Neuron:
+lähtökohtaisesti 29" ollut kriteerinä, mutta ei kiveen hakattu
+olisi luultavasti myös 4km työmatkalla nykyistä 1-v helkamaa nopeampi
-pitkä chainstain ja jyrkkä keula, no fun?

Chameleonissa yhdistyisi molempien hyvä puolet, mutta tosiaan canyonilta tuntuisi saavan muuten enemmän vastinetta eurolle.
Canyoneiden koeajomahdollisuuksien puutteessa otan mielellään näkemyksiä vastaan siitä, onko oma mutuiluni oikeilla tai harhaisilla jäljillä ja minkä itse valitsisitte/olette valinneet. Vai kenties jonkun muun valmistajan pyörä?

----------


## harmis

Kyllähän sillä Spectralilla olisi kiva ryskätä tuolla metsissä menemään mutta omat mieltymykset nykyään enempi tuollaista maraton-tyyppistä ajelua ja ajatuksena tulevana suvena koittaa ajella kisojakin, joten päädyin tohon Neoroniin koska kuvittelen sen olevan teoriassa hiukan nopeampi :-D
Spectralin tyylinen pyörä (Cupe Stereo 140) on ollut aiemmin ja ehdottomasti hauskin peli mitä tähän mennessä olen omistanut. Että jos tekniset alamäet on enempi se juttu kuin nopeat helpohkot polut niin valinta lienee helppo noiden välillä.

----------


## Korpijaakko

Kuinkahan pitkään nuo alennukset ovat canyonilla yleensä voimassa? Reilun viikon päästä pääsisi varmaan Fiskarsissa testailee noita. Keskeisin dilemmahan on tässä itselläni että onko Neuronilla myös tarpeeksi hyvä harjoitella pientä trial/takapyöräpainotteista kikkailua tai vastaavasti onko Spectralilla mielekästä ajella 10-20km päällystettyjä siirtymiä pääkaupunkiseudun poluille? Korkeilla rengas- ja iskaripaineillahan tähän voinee vaikuttaa, mutta ei haluaisi silti jäädä katumaan pienempään rengaskokoon päätymistä.

Paperilla katsottuna Jeffsy tuntuisi osuvan suunnilleen näiden välimaastoon, ollen vieläpä 29".
https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sArticle/1929
Näkyy vain olevan nyt loppuunmyyty, mutta lienee ihan asiallinen vaihtoehto yllä mainituille?

----------


## kauris

Aikamoista kolahdusta on usein tarjolla mun 2018 Spectral al 6.0:n vapaarattaan tienoilta, kun polkemista jatkaa rullaamisen jälkeen. Enkä tarkoita sitä, kun vaihtaa kahdelle isoimmalle takarattaalle ja ketju hakee paikkansa. 
Vapaaratas tai sen kynnet tms ottavat siis huonosti kiinni tms tms. No takuuseenhan ne saa varmaan vaihdettua uuteen samanmoiseen. 

Mutta olen pari kertaa lukenut, että näihin DT swiss spline 1900 kiekkoihin saisi edullisesti vaihdettua uuden tiheämmällä räikällä olevan vapaarattaan. Onko laittaa linkkiä minkä osan tilaamista ja vaihtamista kenties tarkoitettaisiin. Jos siis päivittäisi sen omalla rahalla kerralla paremmaksi. Melko harvat pykäläthän tuossa vapaarattaan kiinniotossa kun originaalina on.

----------


## velib

> Kuinkahan pitkään nuo alennukset ovat canyonilla yleensä voimassa? Reilun viikon päästä pääsisi varmaan Fiskarsissa testailee noita. Keskeisin dilemmahan on tässä itselläni että onko Neuronilla myös tarpeeksi hyvä harjoitella pientä trial/takapyöräpainotteista kikkailua tai vastaavasti onko Spectralilla mielekästä ajella 10-20km päällystettyjä siirtymiä pääkaupunkiseudun poluille? Korkeilla rengas- ja iskaripaineillahan tähän voinee vaikuttaa, mutta ei haluaisi silti jäädä katumaan pienempään rengaskokoon päätymistä.
> 
> Paperilla katsottuna Jeffsy tuntuisi osuvan suunnilleen näiden välimaastoon, ollen vieläpä 29".
> https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sArticle/1929
> Näkyy vain olevan nyt loppuunmyyty, mutta lienee ihan asiallinen vaihtoehto yllä mainituille?



Jeffsy taitaa olla hyvin lähellä Spectralia, ei niinkään noiden välistä. Itse ei ainakaan Jeffsyllä tunnu pahalta polkea 10km asfalttia porukkalenkin lähtöpaikalle ja takaisin, mutta jos lenkki sisältäisi ajallisesti alle 50% maastoa, olisi ehkä jokin muu pyörä (minulle) parempi. Kaverin Nerveä (nykyisin Neuron) testanneena ja Chameleonia vastaavan jäykkäperän omistaneena sanoisin, että noista Chameleon herättää maastossa enemmän luottamusta. Toisaalta kaveri on Nervellään ajellut tyytyväisenä 100 km maantielenkkejäkin, joten jos siirtymiä on paljon ja polkuja vähän, voi sekin olla hyvä vaihtoehto.

Joustomäärää enemmän sanoisin siirtymillä tuntuman olevan enemmän kiinni renkaista ja pyörän geometriasta. Trail/endurorenkaat rullaavat huonommin kuin XC-renkaat, ja loiva keulakulma saa pyörän tuntumaan maantieajossa laiskalta, vaikka ei nopeuteen vaikutakaan.

----------


## Late_h

> Aikamoista kolahdusta on usein tarjolla mun 2018 Spectral al 6.0:n vapaarattaan tienoilta, kun polkemista jatkaa rullaamisen jälkeen. Enkä tarkoita sitä, kun vaihtaa kahdelle isoimmalle takarattaalle ja ketju hakee paikkansa. 
> Vapaaratas tai sen kynnet tms ottavat siis huonosti kiinni tms tms. No takuuseenhan ne saa varmaan vaihdettua uuteen samanmoiseen. 
> 
> Mutta olen pari kertaa lukenut, että näihin DT swiss spline 1900 kiekkoihin saisi edullisesti vaihdettua uuden tiheämmällä räikällä olevan vapaarattaan. Onko laittaa linkkiä minkä osan tilaamista ja vaihtamista kenties tarkoitettaisiin. Jos siis päivittäisi sen omalla rahalla kerralla paremmaksi. Melko harvat pykäläthän tuossa vapaarattaan kiinniotossa kun originaalina on.



DT 1900 kiekoissa on ymmärtääkseni nimenomaan tuo kynsitoiminen vapaaratas jonka päivityksestä en tiedä. 1700 ja paremmissa kiekoissa tulee taas se DT:n ratchet systeemi mikä on helppo päivittää tiheämpihampaiseen. Itse vaihdoin alkuperäisen 18 hampaisen räikän 54 hampaiseen ja onhan sillä ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Lisäksi pitää kivaa surinaa vapaalla rullatessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## jankki

> Mutta olen pari kertaa lukenut, että näihin DT swiss spline 1900 kiekkoihin saisi edullisesti vaihdettua uuden tiheämmällä räikällä olevan vapaarattaan. Onko laittaa linkkiä minkä osan tilaamista ja vaihtamista kenties tarkoitettaisiin. Jos siis päivittäisi sen omalla rahalla kerralla paremmaksi. Melko harvat pykäläthän tuossa vapaarattaan kiinniotossa kun originaalina on.



Ainakaan tämän mukaan ei onnistu helpolla: http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/...t-1065125.html

----------


## elasto

> Paperilla katsottuna Jeffsy tuntuisi osuvan suunnilleen näiden välimaastoon, ollen vieläpä 29".
> https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sArticle/1929
> Näkyy vain olevan nyt loppuunmyyty, mutta lienee ihan asiallinen vaihtoehto yllä mainituille?



Voin suositella 29er Jeffsyä keskuspuiston poluille ja muuhun samantyyppiseen maastoon PK-seudulla. Ehdottomasti hauskin, nopein ja paras pyörä mitä olen tähän mennessä omistanut.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kuinkahan pitkään nuo alennukset ovat canyonilla yleensä voimassa? Reilun viikon päästä pääsisi varmaan Fiskarsissa testailee noita. Keskeisin dilemmahan on tässä itselläni että onko Neuronilla myös tarpeeksi hyvä harjoitella pientä trial/takapyöräpainotteista kikkailua tai vastaavasti onko Spectralilla mielekästä ajella 10-20km päällystettyjä siirtymiä pääkaupunkiseudun poluille? Korkeilla rengas- ja iskaripaineillahan tähän voinee vaikuttaa, mutta ei haluaisi silti jäädä katumaan pienempään rengaskokoon päätymistä.




Pro Tip: Pistä Spectral/Neuron (tai molemmat) heti varaukseen valitsemalla maksutavaksi ennakkomaksu. Sillä viisiin varmistat fillarin alesta nyt ja voit tehdä koeajon viikon päästä. Jotkut koot voivat loppua nopeastikin. 

Tänne lähti just äsken tulemaan Spectral AL 7.0. Siinä on nyt hinta ja laatu kohdillaan. Kuutosen sijaan ostoskoriin valkkautui seiska, koska kiekot ja erityisesti takanapa ovat seiskassa merkittävästi paremmat ja käyttäjä arvostaa 2x11 voimansiirtoa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Aikamoista kolahdusta on usein tarjolla mun 2018 Spectral al 6.0:n vapaarattaan tienoilta, kun polkemista jatkaa rullaamisen jälkeen. Enkä tarkoita sitä, kun vaihtaa kahdelle isoimmalle takarattaalle ja ketju hakee paikkansa. 
> Vapaaratas tai sen kynnet tms ottavat siis huonosti kiinni tms tms. No takuuseenhan ne saa varmaan vaihdettua uuteen samanmoiseen. 
> 
> Mutta olen pari kertaa lukenut, että näihin DT swiss spline 1900 kiekkoihin saisi edullisesti vaihdettua uuden tiheämmällä räikällä olevan vapaarattaan. Onko laittaa linkkiä minkä osan tilaamista ja vaihtamista kenties tarkoitettaisiin. Jos siis päivittäisi sen omalla rahalla kerralla paremmaksi. Melko harvat pykäläthän tuossa vapaarattaan kiinniotossa kun originaalina on.



Kuulostaa tutulta oirehdinnalta, ennenkuin alkoi jumittaa. En ole minäkään aivan varma tuosta päivitettävyydestä.

----------


## Teromarkus

Spectral AL 6.0 löytyy täältäkin ja samat kommentit takanavasta: paukkaa ja kytkemispiste harvahko. Viikonloppuna aukasin navan ja kolme kynttä tuntui vielä herkiltä / puhtailta, joten annetaan vaan kovaa ajoa! 

Netistä selatessa vaikuttaa aikas samalta päivittää koko kiekko uuteen ku alkaa päivitellä napaa / vapaaratasta Rachetiin tähän M1900 kiekkoon

Muuten on kyllä soiva peli tämä uusi Spectral, ja nyt alessa ollessa kova hintalaatu!

----------


## Janski80

Onkos uudesta Luxista kellään viellä kokemuksia. Itsellä olisi viellä pari viikkoa oman saapumiseen.

----------


## JackOja

Kun ei ole yleistä Canyon-topiccia niin pannaan vaikka tänne. Bikeradar vierailee Canyonilla kyselemässä suunnittelusta ja tuotannosta ynnä muusta. Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## harmis

> Kannatti odottaa pari päivää. Tänään tuli kanjonit halvennukseen ja neuron 8.0 lähti saman tien tilaukseen.



Pyörä saapui tiistaina, eli tasan viikko tilauksesta. Kiitettävän nopeaa toimintaa. Pari lenkkiä kerinnyt jo ajamaan. Alkaa jousituksen säädöt löytymään ja sitä myöten vauhti kasvamaan. Tuntuu istuvan omaan käyttöön oikein hyvin. Ja melko jyrkästä keulasta huolimatta ei ole otb:t olleet lähelläkään vaikka olen lasketellut jyrkkiä kivikkoisia mäkiä alas. Hissitolppa pelastaa paljon. Oikein tyytyväinen olen ostokseeni toistaiseksi. Ainoastaan suora stonga ei edelleenkään tunnu hyvältä, joten täytyy vaihtaa se reilummin taivutettuun. Onneksi en antanut vanhan pyörän mukana sitä pois.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Spectral AL 6.0 löytyy täältäkin ja samat kommentit takanavasta: paukkaa ja kytkemispiste harvahko. Viikonloppuna aukasin navan ja kolme kynttä tuntui vielä herkiltä / puhtailta, joten annetaan vaan kovaa ajoa! 
> 
> Netistä selatessa vaikuttaa aikas samalta päivittää koko kiekko uuteen ku alkaa päivitellä napaa / vapaaratasta Rachetiin tähän M1900 kiekkoon
> 
> Muuten on kyllä soiva peli tämä uusi Spectral, ja nyt alessa ollessa kova hintalaatu!



Juu hyvin se soi. Tänne saapui Spectral AL 7.0 nuorison käyttöön, mutta koskapa koko on minullekin sopiva, en voinut vastustaa kiusausta käydä kokeilemassa. 

Fillari syö kiviä ja juuria kuin sorsa pullaa ja kun eteen tulee alamäki, kuskin hymy on sitä luokkaa, että sillä varmaan saisi jo jonkun diagnoosin. Myös ylämäet nousevat aivan kelvollisesti eikä pyörä tunnu pahemmin notkuvan polkiessa. 

XT-osasarja toimii juuri niinkuin pitääkin, eikä jarruttelut jää tehosta tai tunnokkuudesta kiinni. Jousituksessa etuhaarukka on oletuskonffiksessaan aika lineaarinen, eli sukeltaa helposti pohjaan, mutta ongelma fiksaantuu pistämällä jousipuolelle yksi "token" lisää. DT Swiss M1700 -kiekkojen ratchet-takanapa toimii kuin unelma, eikä kiekoista muutenkaan ole mitään pahaa sanottavaa.  

Miinus-sarakkeeseen pitänee laittaa maininta helposti kiviin kolisevista kammista. Maavaraa on siis vähän hintsusti. Lisäksi Seiska-version 2x11 voimansiirrosta heivaisin etuvaihtajan, jos fillari tulisi omaan käyttööni. Etuvaihtajan toiminta on vähän raskaan puoleista ja yhdelläkin limpulla pärjää. 

2300 euron tarjoushintaan tuo Spectral 7.0 on kyllä hinta-laatu-suhteeltaan tämän hetken ehkä kovin paketti. Itsekin olen tässä pähkinyt, vaihtuisiko Dude ja nurkissa pyörivä Nerve AL 8.9 Spectraliin. Ehkä ei vaihdu, koska Dudekin on hauska ajaa ja varsinkin märällä kelillä todennäköisesti turvallisemman tuntuinen kulkupeli. Vähänkään mäkisemmässä maastossa päätös voisi olla toinen. Pitää vielä käydä ulkoiluttamassa Dudea, ja katsoa, onko se enää niin hauska kuin mitä se vielä eilen oli.

----------


## Rispa

Vm 18 spectral tietoa miten levee rengas mahtuu pyörimään?

----------


## kauris

No siis takana pyörii tilavasti 2.6 leveä dhr2 joten 2.8 renkaan luulisi ainakin mahtuvan.

----------


## Korpijaakko

UPSi toi Spectralin (6.0) tähänkin talouteen. Eka täysjousto ja kyllähän se pisti hymyilyttää kun sai polkee minkä jaloista lähti jokaiseen kivikkoon. Hieman risuja Canyonin laadunvalvonnalle kokoonpanon suhteen toi toisen pölysuojakannen puuttuminen takahaarukan alalaakerin päältä. Toivottavasti ottavat nopean kopin reklamaatiosta. Jo aiemmin mainittu maavaran lisäys ei olisi haitaksi, mutta toisaalta onpahan vakaa menemään matalalla painopisteellä.
Sitten pari kysymystä:
Pitäisikö tuon etuhaarukan LowSpeedCompressionin säädön muuttaa merkittävästi haarukan olemusta säätimen ääriasennoiden välillä? 
Ainakin sag pysyy samana ja tuntuu että jarruteltaessa haarukka niiaa samalla tavalla myös hitaimmalle säädettynä. Voi olla toki että itse en vain osaa huomata eroa tossa puristuvuuden nopeudessa, ja tuon LSC:n olevan tosiaan vain hienosäätötyökalu. Olisin joka tapauksessa toivonut mahdollisuutta jäykistää etuhaarukkaa vielä enemmän tasaisille ylämäille.

Kuuluuko tuon GX Eaglen ominaisuuksiin "pykältäminen" uloimmilla rattailla? Varsinkin kahdella pienimmällä kalkattaminen on jo melko äänekästä ja tuntuu selvästi kampea kädellä pyörittäessä. Polkiessa tuota ei huomaa ja äänikin katoaa muun rohinan sekaan. En siis puhu siitä naksutuksesta mikä tulee jos vaijerin kireys ei ole säädössään, se puoli on kunnossa. B-ruuvilla testailin myös muuttaa vaihtajan etäisyyttä molempiin suuntiin ilman vaikutusta. Onko tässä kyse vain hammasten pienen lukumäärän tuomasta ominaisuudesta vai pitäisikö olla kuitenkin säädettävissä tasaisemmaksi?

----------


## kauris

Eagle pakan 2 isointa takaratasta on muotoiltu ns. levee-kapee muotoilulla, jolloin maastossa niille vaihtaessa ketju saattaa paukahtaa paikoilleen. Kun pyörität käsillä kampia, ketju ei ehkä hae paikkaansa kohdilleen ja siksi pitää ääntä. Tämä siis vain veikkaus siitä mistä huomaamassasi ilmiössä on kyse.

----------


## HDsnowblind

Kokemuksia Canyon palautuksista? Kiinostais tilata itselle ja vaimolle Canyonin pyörät, mutta eihän niitä kokeilematta uskalla. Varsinkin jos oikein krantulle päälle sattuu.

----------


## Mettis

> Kokemuksia Canyon palautuksista? Kiinostais tilata itselle ja vaimolle Canyonin pyörät, mutta eihän niitä kokeilematta uskalla. Varsinkin jos oikein krantulle päälle sattuu.



Hyvin toimii. Pyörää saa vapaasti testata, kunhan ei kolhi yms. Kaveri joutunut palauttamaan parikin pyörää epäsopivan koon takia.

----------


## BlueRoan

Hienoa! N. kuukausi sitten tilatun Grand Canyonin toimitus piti olla näinä päivinä mutta sähköpostiin tupsahti viesti että toimitus siirtyy kahdella kuukaudella eteenpäin marraskuun puoleenväliin. Chat on tietenkin tauolla tähän aikaan. Kuinkakohan onnistuu pyörän vaihto esim. tällä hetkellä varastossa olevaan?  Neuron AL 6.0 voisi olla vaihtoehto, tosin 200 euroa kalliimpi mutta olisi varastossa...tilattu oli GC AL SL 7.0. Entä tuo Neuron 5.0, kai silläkin mun ajot ajelisi...

----------


## Tommy

Olen miettinyt pitkän aikaa täysjoustomaastopyörän ostoa ja Canyonin mallisto on jo vuosia hivellyt silmää. Tällä hetkellä olen katsellut Spectral AL 7.0:aa, mutta hinta tuntuu vähän kovalta näin harrastusta aloittaessa. Olenkin miettinyt, että mitä käytännössä menetän, jos ostan halvemman, esim. Neuron Neuron AL 6.0:n? Ajomaastona minulla olisi Seinäjoen ympäristön vaihteleva polkuverkosto, jossa ei ihan hirveän pitkiä ja jyrkkiä alamäkiä ole. Arvosteluiden perusteella Spectral on toki tasaisellakin hyvä ja kiipeää mäkiä ihan kunnialla, mutta onko se liian kovaa kamaa aloittelevalle maastopyöräilijälle helpohkoon maastoon? Nälkä toki kasvaa syödessä ja kysynkin, että säästänkö pitkällä aikavälillä yhtään jos pistän noista halvemman ostoskoriin? Spectralissa olisi hinta/laatusuhde ilmeisesti erinomainen.

----------


## hitlike

> Hyvin toimii. Pyörää saa vapaasti testata, kunhan ei kolhi yms. Kaveri joutunut palauttamaan parikin pyörää epäsopivan koon takia.



Paljon kustantaa Canyonin palautus?

----------


## hakpas

^^ Itse kanssa vähällä kokemuksella painin saman ajatuksen äärellä heinäkuussa. Spectral AL5 tuli valittua ja 500km ajoa takana.
Kertaakaan ei ole tullut mieleen että pyörä ei toimis jossain mihin sitä ajaa. Pyörä ei ole liian kovaa kamaa aloittelijalle.
Omiin ajoihin kuuluu pitkähköt(itselle 40-70km) polkulenkit, tekniset polut ja pitkiä siirtymiä. Myös lyhyemmissä mäkihommissa viihtyy ja mitä lujempaa työntää mutkiin sitä leveämpi virne naamalla.
En osaa sanoa mitä menetät jos valitset Neuronin, vai menetätkö mitään. Mutta Spectralin valinneena en itse koe menettäneeni mitään.

----------


## kauris

> Paljon kustantaa Canyonin palautus?



Mitäs jos soittaisit ja kysyisit. Heidän etusivullaan heti ylhäällä keskellä lukee:
Lisätietoja asiakaspalvelustamme puhelimitse 040 180 2620 arkisin 9:00 - 17:00 tai sähköpostitse

----------


## Mettis

> Paljon kustantaa Canyonin palautus?



Ilmainen.

----------


## Tommy

> ^^ Itse kanssa vähällä kokemuksella painin saman ajatuksen äärellä heinäkuussa. Spectral AL5 tuli valittua ja 500km ajoa takana.
> Kertaakaan ei ole tullut mieleen että pyörä ei toimis jossain mihin sitä ajaa. Pyörä ei ole liian kovaa kamaa aloittelijalle.
> Omiin ajoihin kuuluu pitkähköt(itselle 40-70km) polkulenkit, tekniset polut ja pitkiä siirtymiä. Myös lyhyemmissä mäkihommissa viihtyy ja mitä lujempaa työntää mutkiin sitä leveämpi virne naamalla.
> En osaa sanoa mitä menetät jos valitset Neuronin, vai menetätkö mitään. Mutta Spectralin valinneena en itse koe menettäneeni mitään.



Tulihan se sitten tilattua, siis Spectral Al 7.0. Nyt vain odotetaan kädet täristen, että minkälaisen vekottimen posti kotiin kuljettaa!

----------


## jaoonas

> Tulihan se sitten tilattua, siis Spectral Al 7.0. Nyt vain odotetaan kädet täristen, että minkälaisen vekottimen posti kotiin kuljettaa!



Hieno valinta! 1x vaihteiston saa sitten helposti vain heivaamalla etuvaihtajan ja rattaat veks ja laittamalla tilalle joko SLX tai Deore sarjan eturatas.
Itse laitoin Spectral AL 5.0:seen 30t SLX eturattaan eikä ole ketjut kertaakaan tipahtanee, vaikkei ole ns. narrow wide mallia.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

:Sarkastinen:  Hups, Spectral al 7.0:n tilaus on vahvistettu. Arvoin pitkään 5.0:n ja 7.0:n välillä ja lopulta totesin että se on vaan 400€ kalliimpi ja sillä rahalla ei saa kaikkea parempaa jälkikäteen päivitettyä mitä on jo sitten valmiina pyörässä. Kovat odotukset on tätä kohtaan polulle, onhan se sentää eka täpäri. Viimeinen päätös tästä taisi tulla viime viikonloppuna Fiskars bikes,burgers&beers tapahtumassa, vaikka en päässytkään pyöriä kokeilemaan. Ei ole ne polut takajäykälle kovin mieltä ylentävää touhua, mutta tulipahan käytyä 40 km edestä ajamassa  :Cool: 
Edit: Tuleeko tubeless venttiilit pyörän mukana ?

----------


## kauris

Mulla ei tullut. Jotkut ilmoittaa ulkomailla sellaiset Spectralin mukana saaneensa. Canyonin Suomen edustaja sanoi ettei nykyään niitä kuulukaan enää tulla.

----------


## dxteri

> Mulla ei tullut. Jotkut ilmoittaa ulkomailla sellaiset Spectralin mukana saaneensa. Canyonin Suomen edustaja sanoi ettei nykyään niitä kuulukaan enää tulla.



Mulla tuli viime vuonna exceedin mukana.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Jees, samapa tuo. Kaupasta saa jos ei tule. Pyörä lähti tänään Ups:llä tulemaan.  :Cool:

----------


## vectori

Mulla olisi kiperä valinta kysymys, jos osaisitte auttaa.
Eli olisin hankkimassa ensimmäistä maastopyörää, jota tarvitsisin syys- ja talviharjoitteluun. En ole aiemmin maastopyöräillyt eikä ole oikein mitään tietoa näistä osasarjoista, keuloista yms. Mulla on taustana vain maantie ajoa. 

Ajo olisi lähinnä asfaltti, sora, hiekka ja metsäpolkuja taajamassa ja Nuuksiossa perusulkoilureiteillä. Ei mitään kovin teknisiä metsäreittejä vaan sellaisia mitä voi cyclollakin ajaa myös talvisin nastoilla. Nopeudet saattavat välillä olla aika reippaita varsinkin tieosuuksilla porukka lenkillä.
Vaihtoehdot mitä harkitsen:
Canyon Exceed CF SL 6.0
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/exceed...cf-sl-6-0.html
Ja
Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...l-slx-8-0.html

Olisi myös tarkoitus kokeilla ensi kesänä Bianchi-cupissa mtb harrastelähtöjä.
Kiitoksia ja muitakin vaihtoehtoja voi laittaa kehiin samasta hintaluokasta.

----------


## kauris

Minua hieman yllätti nuo linkittämäsi vaihtoehdot. Toinen on kuitenkin kilon kevyempi, hiilikuiturunkoinen pykälää uudempi runkomalli. Ja hinnassa sitä myötä reilu ero. Exceed vie noista siis voiton selvästi ja valitse ilman muuta se, jos budjetti sallii. Kertomassasi käytössä yli kilon kevyempi kuitupyörä olisi valintani.

----------


## vectori

Ai se Exceed on uudempi malli. Hyvä tieto! Huomasin valitettavasti juuri, että kaikki Exceedit on loppuunmyyty paitsi S-koot. Siis ihan kaikki mallit alle 3 tonnin 😥

----------


## zander

Minkä kokoinen fillari pitäisi olla? WMN mallit on Canyonilla yleensä rungoltaan täysin samoja. Satula ja tanko ehkä naisille paremmin sopivia. En kylläkään tarkistanut onko Exceedin kohdalla näin.

----------


## Jukka

> Ai se Exceed on uudempi malli. Hyvä tieto! Huomasin valitettavasti juuri, että kaikki Exceedit on loppuunmyyty paitsi S-koot. Siis ihan kaikki mallit alle 3 tonnin 



Exceed taitaa olla mallina uudempi, mutta myös Grand Canyon uudistui kanssa vähän aikaa sitten 7.0 tasosta ylöspäin. Siihen tuli mm. 110 mm keula ja hieman loivempi keulakulma, 68.5 astetta, kun Exceedissä se on 69.5 (0.5 taitaa selittyä tuolla 10 pidemmällä keulalla). Eli Gran Canyon olisi ehkä hieman helpompi tiukemmassa maastoajossa, kuin Exceed. Muuten noiden geometriat on todella lähellä toisia. Varmaan sinun miettimään käyttöön tuo Exceed olisi fiksumpi valinta. Olisikohan sieltä tulossa uudistettu malli ensi kaudella, kun Lux uudistui tänä vuonna? Exceedissä (sekä Grand Canyonissa) taitaa olla käytössä vielä 142x12 taka-akseli, kun Luxissa siirryttiin 148x12 versioon.

Itse odottelen sitä, milloin Neuron-malliin tulee uudistus. Seuraavaan versioon sitten mm. 29'' renkaat myös s-kokoon, 130 mm keula ja keulakulmaksi jotain 67.5-68 astetta... Spectralin uudistuksen jälkeen kun Canyonilta on puuttunut 29'' yleisjyrä täysjoustoista.

----------


## elasto

> Eli Gran Canyon olisi ehkä hieman helpompi tiukemmassa maastoajossa, kuin Exceed.



En ole varma mitä tarkoitat "tiukemmalla maastoajolla", mutta jos ajo on sellaista perinteistä suomalaista kannonkiertoa eli sisältää paljon tiukkoja ja hitaita mutkia, niin lähtökohtaisesti jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla varustettu pyörä kääntyy helpommin olettaen, että esim. keulan offset on sama ja geometria on muutenkin lähes identtinen.

----------


## Jukka

> En ole varma mitä tarkoitat "tiukemmalla maastoajolla", mutta jos ajo on sellaista perinteistä suomalaista kannonkiertoa eli sisältää paljon tiukkoja ja hitaita mutkia, niin lähtökohtaisesti jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla varustettu pyörä kääntyy helpommin olettaen, että esim. keulan offset on sama ja geometria on muutenkin lähes identtinen.



Oli ehkä hieman huono sanavalinta, mutta tarkoitin juurakoiden ja kivien ylittämisiä, jolloin loivempi keula kiipeää hieman paremmin esteen yli. Samoin alamäissä loivempi ja pidempi keula helpottaa myös menoa. Mutta noissa kahdessa mallissa erot ovat kyllä todella pienet, eli kevyempi olisi oma valinta haluttuun käyttöön. Varsinkin, jos ajo tulee olemaan ulkoiluväyliä tai vastaavaa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Jees, samapa tuo. Kaupasta saa jos ei tule. Pyörä lähti tänään Ups:llä tulemaan.



Pyörä kotiutui eilen, täytyypä käydä venttiili ostoksilla seuraavaksi.

----------


## vectori

Kumpi näistä olisi parempi vaihtoehto?

Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...l-slx-8-0.html

vai

Rose Count Solo 4
https://www.rosebikes.fi/rose-count-solo-4-2660357

Rosessa näyttäisi olevan enemmän XT-osia mutta Canyonissa on parempi keula ja kiekot? Paino on molemmissa tismalleen sama. Pitäisikö kallistua Canyonin puolelle ja tyytyä SLX-osiin?

----------


## mackaiweri

> Kumpi näistä olisi parempi vaihtoehto?
> 
> Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0
> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...l-slx-8-0.html
> 
> vai
> 
> Rose Count Solo 4
> https://www.rosebikes.fi/rose-count-solo-4-2660357
> ...



Ensimmäisenä silmään pistää, että geometrioissa jonkun verran eroja - Rosessa keulakulma asteen jyrkempi (M-koossa) ja stack pidempi. Rosen saa myös samaan hintaan 1x11 -voimansiirrolla ellei halua ajaa 2 eturattaan systeemillä. Keula ja kiekot ovat aika lailla samaa tasoa molemmissa pyörissä. Molemmat varmasti hyviä pyöriä. Itse valitsisin Canyonin loivemman keulakulman vuoksi.

----------


## JouniJK

Ääni Canyonille.

----------


## vectori

Laitoin Grand Canyonin 8.0 stealth mustana tilaukseen 😎 Kiitokset kommenteista!

----------


## Raik

Sopiiko tuo Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 teistä poluille. Asun oulunseudulla joten mäkiä ei ihan hirveästi oli tarjolla vaikka kiinnostusta mäkiä ajamaan ois. Pyörän geometria houkuttelee ja paketti olisi muutenkin kunnossa ja vielä 400€ alennuksessa mutta 27" rengaskoko ja ehkä enemmän trail käyttöön suunnattu geometria mietityttää.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Sopiiko tuo Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 teistä poluille. Asun oulunseudulla joten mäkiä ei ihan hirveästi oli tarjolla vaikka kiinnostusta mäkiä ajamaan ois. Pyörän geometria houkuttelee ja paketti olisi muutenkin kunnossa ja vielä 400€ alennuksessa mutta 27" rengaskoko ja ehkä enemmän trail käyttöön suunnattu geometria mietityttää.



Koeajoin tuollaisen äskettäin ja kiiruhdin painamaan ostonappia. Nopeille koville poluille Neuron voi olla parempi vaihtoehto, mutta vähänkään röpelöisempään kivikkojuurakkoon ja mäkimaastoon Spectral on kyllä pyörä paikallaan. Hinta oli hyvä jo normaalinakin ja 400 euron alessa kyseessä on todellinen erikoistarjous. 

L ja XL -koot on muuten jo myyty loppuun.

----------


## hakpas

Spectral on suunniteltu nimenomaan trail-pyöräksi, eli polku-polkupyöräksi.

----------


## Raik

> Koeajoin tuollaisen äskettäin ja kiiruhdin painamaan ostonappia. Nopeille koville poluille Neuron voi olla parempi vaihtoehto, mutta vähänkään röpelöisempään kivikkojuurakkoon ja mäkimaastoon Spectral on kyllä pyörä paikallaan. Hinta oli hyvä jo normaalinakin ja 400 euron alessa kyseessä on todellinen erikoistarjous. 
> 
> L ja XL -koot on muuten jo myyty loppuun.



No siis neuron saattaisin olla minun ajoon parempi jos arivoi suoraan sen perusteella minkälaisia polut ovat mutta, se vähän mitä pyörien geometriasta ymmärrän niin keulakulma, reach ja chainstay olisivat paremmin mieleen tuossa Spectralissa.

----------


## JouniJK

> Laitoin Grand Canyonin 8.0 stealth mustana tilaukseen  Kiitokset kommenteista!



Olisi mukavaa kuulla pyörän antamat fiilikset, kun pyörä on saapunut ja testattu.

----------


## Arhipoff

> No siis neuron saattaisin olla minun ajoon parempi jos arivoi suoraan sen perusteella minkälaisia polut ovat mutta, se vähän mitä pyörien geometriasta ymmärrän niin keulakulma, reach ja chainstay olisivat paremmin mieleen tuossa Spectralissa.



Itse odottelen jos vm2019 Neuron uudistuisi geometrialtaan "nykyaikaiseksi"... Sitä tosin ei tod.näk. saa ajoon ennen kevättä ja alella aikaisintaan ensi syksynä...

----------


## Korpijaakko

Spectralin omistajat huom. Onko teillä takahaarukan vasemman puolen alalaakerin likasuojakannen ruuvit ylipitkiä? Huomasin tuossa että ruuvit yltävä takahaarukan "alaputken" läpi ja kovertavat laakeripesän reunusta. Kuva: https://ibb.co/bTx11p . Tuossa olen löysännyt jo ruuvin joten pää ei ole enää näkyvissä kaivertuneessa lovessa.

Muutenkin aika pettymys ollu canyonin laatuun kokoonpanon osalta. Murheen kryyninä juurikin tuo takahaarukan ala-akselin alue. Aluksi ihmettelin kun oikean puolen likasuojakansi puuttui ruuveineen. Ilmoitin tästä ja Canyon lähetti likasuojan, mutta ei tietenkään ruuveja.. Lisäksi likasuoja oli etuvaihtajamallinen, jolloin siinä oli 1x12 malliin nähden pari turhaa reikää. Asentaessa tätä huomasin myös, että takalinkun ala-akseli oli jätetty kiristämättä, sillä akselin pää tuli 1,5cm ulos rungosta jolloin tuo pölysuoja ei mennyt paikalleen. Sitä sai aivan sormin kiristellä aluksi ja lopulta mututuntumalla avaimella tuohon 25Nm.

Tässä nyt kova reklamointi menossa, mutta tosiaan yltääkö muillakin nuo vasemman puolen likasuojan ruuvit läpi asti kovertamaan laakeripesän reunaa?

----------


## jankki

> Spectralin omistajat huom. Onko teillä takahaarukan vasemman puolen alalaakerin likasuojakannen ruuvit ylipitkiä? Huomasin tuossa että ruuvit yltävä takahaarukan "alaputken" läpi ja kovertavat laakeripesän reunusta. Kuva: https://ibb.co/bTx11p . Tuossa olen löysännyt jo ruuvin joten pää ei ole enää näkyvissä kaivertuneessa lovessa.
> 
> Muutenkin aika pettymys ollu canyonin laatuun kokoonpanon osalta. Murheen kryyninä juurikin tuo takahaarukan ala-akselin alue. Aluksi ihmettelin kun oikean puolen likasuojakansi puuttui ruuveineen. Ilmoitin tästä ja Canyon lähetti likasuojan, mutta ei tietenkään ruuveja.. Lisäksi likasuoja oli etuvaihtajamallinen, jolloin siinä oli 1x12 malliin nähden pari turhaa reikää. Asentaessa tätä huomasin myös, että takalinkun ala-akseli oli jätetty kiristämättä, sillä akselin pää tuli 1,5cm ulos rungosta jolloin tuo pölysuoja ei mennyt paikalleen. Sitä sai aivan sormin kiristellä aluksi ja lopulta mututuntumalla avaimella tuohon 25Nm.
> 
> Tässä nyt kova reklamointi menossa, mutta tosiaan yltääkö muillakin nuo vasemman puolen likasuojan ruuvit läpi asti kovertamaan laakeripesän reunaa?



Omassa näyttää olevan ihan sopivan mittaiset ruuvit.

----------


## qeep

> Spectralin omistajat huom. Onko teillä takahaarukan vasemman puolen alalaakerin likasuojakannen ruuvit ylipitkiä? Huomasin tuossa että ruuvit yltävä takahaarukan "alaputken" läpi ja kovertavat laakeripesän reunusta. Kuva: https://ibb.co/bTx11p . Tuossa olen löysännyt jo ruuvin joten pää ei ole enää näkyvissä kaivertuneessa lovessa.
> 
> Muutenkin aika pettymys ollu canyonin laatuun kokoonpanon osalta. Murheen kryyninä juurikin tuo takahaarukan ala-akselin alue. Aluksi ihmettelin kun oikean puolen likasuojakansi puuttui ruuveineen. Ilmoitin tästä ja Canyon lähetti likasuojan, mutta ei tietenkään ruuveja.. Lisäksi likasuoja oli etuvaihtajamallinen, jolloin siinä oli 1x12 malliin nähden pari turhaa reikää. Asentaessa tätä huomasin myös, että takalinkun ala-akseli oli jätetty kiristämättä, sillä akselin pää tuli 1,5cm ulos rungosta jolloin tuo pölysuoja ei mennyt paikalleen. Sitä sai aivan sormin kiristellä aluksi ja lopulta mututuntumalla avaimella tuohon 25Nm.
> 
> Tässä nyt kova reklamointi menossa, mutta tosiaan yltääkö muillakin nuo vasemman puolen likasuojan ruuvit läpi asti kovertamaan laakeripesän reunaa?



Nyt kun sanoit, niin kävin tarkastamassa oman AL 6.0 ja samalla tavalla ruuvit vasemmalla puolella liian pitkät ja kovertaneet tuota samaa holkkia. Pyörä ostettu tästä sysksyn alesta ja muuten kyllä kasauksen laatu ok ja ruuvit/mutterit oikeilla kireyksillä. Mitäs Canyonin aspa on ollut asiasta mieltä? Pitänee itsekkin sinne laittaa viestiä. Ensihätään vaiva hoitui muutamalla prikalla pulttien ja mutasuojan väliin, että sen saa riittävän kireälle, mutta ruuvit eivät tule läpi.

----------


## Makkke

> Spectralin omistajat huom. Onko teillä takahaarukan vasemman puolen alalaakerin likasuojakannen ruuvit ylipitkiä? Huomasin tuossa että ruuvit yltävä takahaarukan "alaputken" läpi ja kovertavat laakeripesän reunusta. Kuva: https://ibb.co/bTx11p . Tuossa olen löysännyt jo ruuvin joten pää ei ole enää näkyvissä kaivertuneessa lovessa.
> 
> Muutenkin aika pettymys ollu canyonin laatuun kokoonpanon osalta. Murheen kryyninä juurikin tuo takahaarukan ala-akselin alue. Aluksi ihmettelin kun oikean puolen likasuojakansi puuttui ruuveineen. Ilmoitin tästä ja Canyon lähetti likasuojan, mutta ei tietenkään ruuveja.. Lisäksi likasuoja oli etuvaihtajamallinen, jolloin siinä oli 1x12 malliin nähden pari turhaa reikää. Asentaessa tätä huomasin myös, että takalinkun ala-akseli oli jätetty kiristämättä, sillä akselin pää tuli 1,5cm ulos rungosta jolloin tuo pölysuoja ei mennyt paikalleen. Sitä sai aivan sormin kiristellä aluksi ja lopulta mututuntumalla avaimella tuohon 25Nm.
> 
> Tässä nyt kova reklamointi menossa, mutta tosiaan yltääkö muillakin nuo vasemman puolen likasuojan ruuvit läpi asti kovertamaan laakeripesän reunaa?




Omassani AL 7.0 myös liian pitkät ruuvit. Hissitolpan vaijeri oli liian lyhyt alunalkaen ja piti vaihdattaa. Nyt pelottaa chainstayn halkeamat, mistä on saanut lukea muilta keskustelupalstoilta. Jospä tämä tästä.

----------


## elasto

> Nyt pelottaa chainstayn halkeamat, mistä on saanut lukea muilta keskustelupalstoilta. Jospä tämä tästä.



Onko kenelläkään täällä muuten vielä murtunut tuon uuden alumiinisen Spectralin takahaarukka? Tosiaan aika monta vastaavaa tarinaa saanut lukea ulkomaan foorumeilta ja Canyonilla ei ole ollut edes tarpeeksi varaosia, joten ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan kokonaan toiseen merkkiin jos haluavat pyörällä ajaa.

----------


## Vito78

> Onko kenelläkään täällä muuten vielä murtunut tuon uuden alumiinisen Spectralin takahaarukka? Tosiaan aika monta vastaavaa tarinaa saanut lukea ulkomaan foorumeilta ja Canyonilla ei ole ollut edes tarpeeksi varaosia, joten ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan kokonaan toiseen merkkiin jos haluavat pyörällä ajaa.



Mulla meni 2016 kesällä 2015 mallista chainstay poikki. Takuuseen sain uuden rungon joka on kestänyt.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Onko kenelläkään täällä muuten vielä murtunut tuon uuden alumiinisen Spectralin takahaarukka? Tosiaan aika monta vastaavaa tarinaa saanut lukea ulkomaan foorumeilta ja Canyonilla ei ole ollut edes tarpeeksi varaosia, joten ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan kokonaan toiseen merkkiin jos haluavat pyörällä ajaa.



Eli siis uudessakin mallissa on tätä ongelmaa, jos näin koskee ilmeisesti vain alumiinista takakolmiota?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä suunnittelen itselleni 50 vee lahjaa. Ja noin 1500 euron hintaan saisi minulle riittävän Neuron tai Exceedin.

Elämä on valintoja täynnä...   :Vink:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eli siis uudessakin mallissa on tätä ongelmaa, jos näin koskee ilmeisesti vain alumiinista takakolmiota?



"Canyon states that the crack is tied to a welding process in the first production lot that in some cases can lead to a fine crack in the weld after only a few kilometers."

http://forums.mtbr.com/canyon/2018-spectral-owners-thread-1070659-3.html

Klassinen alurungon porsiminen: aivan hitsisauman vierestä. Korjaantuu tekemällä hitsaukset oikein. Toivottavasti ovat jo tehneet noin.

----------


## Makkke

> "Canyon states that the crack is tied to a welding process in the first production lot that in some cases can lead to a fine crack in the weld after only a few kilometers."
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/canyon/2018-spectral-owners-thread-1070659-3.html
> 
> Klassinen alurungon porsiminen: aivan hitsisauman vierestä. Korjaantuu tekemällä hitsaukset oikein. Toivottavasti ovat jo tehneet noin.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta voisi kysyä minkälaisia merkintöjä vuosimallin 2018 spectralien omistajilla on chainstayssä? Tuossa mtbr ketjussa mainitaan korjatuissa versioissa olevan 3A merkintä.  Minun AL 7:ssä lukee R.B.

----------


## Tommy

RB se lukee meikäläisenkin AL 7:ssa. Toivottavasti ei lähde takahaarukka halkeilemaan. Itse sain fillarin viime viikolla ja kasaamisessa meinasi olla pieniä ongelmia. Hissitolpan vaijeri oli kiilautunut satulaputkeen niin, että sitä ylös työnnettäessä se meni aina vaakaputkeen. Pienen ähläämisen jälkeen sain toki vaijerin pään ulos, mutta helppoa se ei ollut. Toinen minkä huomasin, oli ohjainkannattimen yhden pultin pienimuotoinen jumitus. Kolme neljästä lähti sormivoimin auki, mutta yksi piti avata mukana tulevalla momenttivääntimellä. Kiristin kaikki neljä ohjemomenttiin ja vielä on tanko pysynyt paikallaan. Viimeinen pieni homma oli alaputkessa oleva muovinen kaapelisuoja. Se irvisti saumasta rumasti ja avatessa sieltä tippui muovinen lukituskynsi pois. Kyseisen kynnen pitäisi ilmeisesti pitää kannenpalaset toisissaan kiinni. Pistin toki heti asioista reklamaation, johon vastattiin hyvin nopeasti. Asia on vielä vaiheessa, joten katsotaan mitä tapahtuu. Varsinkin tuo muovisuoja on lähinnä kosmeettinen asia.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> RB se lukee meikäläisenkin AL 7:ssa. Toivottavasti ei lähde takahaarukka halkeilemaan. Itse sain fillarin viime viikolla ja kasaamisessa meinasi olla pieniä ongelmia. Hissitolpan vaijeri oli kiilautunut satulaputkeen niin, että sitä ylös työnnettäessä se meni aina vaakaputkeen. Pienen ähläämisen jälkeen sain toki vaijerin pään ulos, mutta helppoa se ei ollut.



Se tolpan vaijeri tosiaan oli melko haastava ongittava. Sain sen vedettyä ulos vaihdevaijerista tehdyllä silmukalla. Joku tehtaalla vaijerin päähän laitettu vetolanka helpottaisi hommaa dramaattisesti.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta voisi kysyä minkälaisia merkintöjä vuosimallin 2018 spectralien omistajilla on chainstayssä? Tuossa mtbr ketjussa mainitaan korjatuissa versioissa olevan 3A merkintä.  Minun AL 7:ssä lukee R.B.



R.B. täälläkin. Fillari on ollut talossa muutaman viikon. 

Kuukauden päästä tulee toinen. Jospa siinä olisi joku muu merkkaus.

----------


## Teromarkus

> R.B. täälläkin. Fillari on ollut talossa muutaman viikon. 
> 
> Kuukauden päästä tulee toinen. Jospa siinä olisi joku muu merkkaus.



Oman AL 6.0 Spectralin pesasin iltahämärissä ja koitin bongata noita kurasuojien ruuvien pituuksia ja chainstayn merkintöjä. Ylipitkiä ruuveja en löytänyt enkä kyllä hoksannut chainstayn merkintöjä... missä kohti nämä merkinnät on?

Vaatinee vielä tsekata ruuvitkin valossa uudelleen

----------


## Popi

Elokuussa saapuneen AL6.0 takahaarukassa merkintä RC, ruuvitkin näytti oikean mittaisilta. Merkintä löytyy vasemmalta kurasuojan kohdalta, haarukan alta.

----------


## Slatan

> Spectral AL 6.0 löytyy täältäkin ja samat kommentit takanavasta: paukkaa ja kytkemispiste harvahko. Viikonloppuna aukasin navan ja kolme kynttä tuntui vielä herkiltä / puhtailta, joten annetaan vaan kovaa ajoa! 
> 
> Netistä selatessa vaikuttaa aikas samalta päivittää koko kiekko uuteen ku alkaa päivitellä napaa / vapaaratasta Rachetiin tähän M1900 kiekkoon
> 
> Muuten on kyllä soiva peli tämä uusi Spectral, ja nyt alessa ollessa kova hintalaatu!



Millaisia takakiekkoja ootte kattelleet AL 6:n nykyisten tilalle? Pärjäisköhän DT Swiss 1700 Spline:llä esim. https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...17663%5D=17666

----------


## BlueRoan

> Laitoin Grand Canyonin 8.0 stealth mustana tilaukseen  Kiitokset kommenteista!



Oletko jo saanut fillarin? Minulla sama tilauksessa eikä vielä toimituksessa ja sivut näyttää loppuunmyytyä. Tuskin saan omaani, vähän huonot fiilikset koko tilausprosessin kanssa...

----------


## Tommy

Käytiin eilen työkaverin kanssa ajamassa metsälenkki uusilla Canyoneillamme ja ensimmäiset kilometrit menivät ihan hyvin. Sen jälkeen alkoivat ongelmat, kaverilla tippui nimittäin kaksi lenkkiä ajetusta Neuron AL 5.0 -fillarista poljinkampi mättäälle. Meillä oli onneksi työkalut mukana, joilla saimme kammen takaisin paikalleen ja matka jatkui. Väkisinkin pitää todeta, että Canyonin laadunvalvonnassa on vakavia puutteita jos tuollaisia lapsuksia pääsee syntymään. Omakin (Spectral AL 7.0) alkoi naksumaan jostain takalinkun suunnasta ja tulikin mieleen, että siellä voi olla myös laakerien kiinnityspulttien momentit vähän mitä sattuu. Harmi vain, että varsinkin eturattaan alla olevan laakerin tarkistaminen on hankalaa, vaatien kampien poisoton ja etuvaihtajan irroittamisen. Toinen vaihtoehto on sitten tämä ulkomaisillakin foorumeilla esiintynyt "chainstay crack", mutta ei kai nyt viiden tunnin polkuajon jälkeen vielä?

Myös hissitolppaan on muodostunut tuntuva klappi. Saikos sen pois kiristämällä liukuputken huulitiivisteen alla olevaa holkkia?

Näitä puutteita lukuunottamatta tykkään kyllä pyörästä paljon ja varsinkin jousitus ja jarrut ansaitsevat kiitosta.

----------


## JouniJK

> Oletko jo saanut fillarin? Minulla sama tilauksessa eikä vielä toimituksessa ja sivut näyttää loppuunmyytyä. Tuskin saan omaani, vähän huonot fiilikset koko tilausprosessin kanssa...



Laittakaa ihmeessä molemmat kommenttia ja fiiliksiä kunhan olette pyöränne saaneet. Taitaa olla muitakin tilauksia, kun kestää - olisko alennusmyynnin aiheuttama pikkanen kaaos tehtaalla. Kun itse tilasin oman Grand Canyonin, pyörä tuli viikossa, kakki toimi kuin vanhemman vuosimallin junavaunun vessa. Pyörän vaihteet olivat säädetty hyvin eli vain kasaus ja ajelemaan. Kaikki toimi ja edelleenkin toimii, eikä pienintäkään ongelmaa. Kiva pyörä ja metsäreitit ovat selvästi lisänneet innostusta pyöräilyyn.

Jos jotain parantaisin, nykyisen suoran ohjaustangon voisi ehkä vaihtaa sellaiseen, missä tankoa olisi käännetty hieman kuskiin päin kädensijojen kohdalta tai ehkä riser tyyppinen voisi olla ok. Kun em. ei ole ollut merkittävä pulma ( voi olla puhtaasti tottumuskysymys ), en ole uutta tankoa hankkinut.

----------


## BlueRoan

Minulla tämä tilausprosessi alkoi jo 22.8. yhtä luokkaa edullisemmalla fillarilla, jonka toimitus piti olla 10.-14.9. No, 12.9. pompsahti sähköpostiin viesti että tilaus viivästyy kahdella kuukaudella marraskuun puoleenväliin. Suomen aspaan yhteys, jossa ymmärrettiin yskä ja annettiin alennusta tuosta 8.0:sta. Kaksi viikkoa meni, ennenkuin maksu meni perille ja sitten olikin inventaarikatko, jonka aikana 8.0:n L-koko pompsahti loppuunmyydyksi. Mutta jos se pyörä joskus tulee, niin laitan heti ensifiilikset tänne...

----------


## JouniJK

No kylläpä hammastaa. Tuossa voisi jo joku hermostua, tai jopa mielensä pahoittaa. 

Hyvää pyörää odotat ja uskoisin uuden pyörän tuottamat positiiviset fiilikset kultaavan aikanaan muistot kiusallisesta odotusajasta. Raporttiasi odotellen.

----------


## vectori

> Oletko jo saanut fillarin? Minulla sama tilauksessa eikä vielä toimituksessa ja sivut näyttää loppuunmyytyä. Tuskin saan omaani, vähän huonot fiilikset koko tilausprosessin kanssa...



Ei ole mitään kuulunut pyörästä. Toimitus piti olla jo viimekuun lopussa mutta ajattelin hetken odotella. Taidan ottaa yhteyttä huomenna aspaan ja kysyä tilauksen kohtalosta.

----------


## Teromarkus

> Onko kenelläkään täällä muuten vielä murtunut tuon uuden alumiinisen Spectralin takahaarukka? Tosiaan aika monta vastaavaa tarinaa saanut lukea ulkomaan foorumeilta ja Canyonilla ei ole ollut edes tarpeeksi varaosia, joten ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan kokonaan toiseen merkkiin jos haluavat pyörällä ajaa.



Täällä Hep!

Lauantain kolmen tunnin metsäryskämisen jälkeen näyttää olevan chainstay murtunut AL 6.0 pyörästä. Koko L (musta) ja itsellä painoa 85kg. Pyörä saatu ajoon heinäkuun puolessa välissä ja takana karkeasti 30-40kpl 1-3h lenkkejä metsässä. Ei yli 50cm hyppyjä tai DH / Bikepark -radoilla pommitusta

----------


## Vito78

> Täällä Hep!
> 
> Lauantain kolmen tunnin metsäryskämisen jälkeen näyttää olevan chainstay murtunut AL 6.0 pyörästä. Koko L (musta) ja itsellä painoa 85kg. Pyörä saatu ajoon heinäkuun puolessa välissä ja takana karkeasti 30-40kpl 1-3h lenkkejä metsässä. Ei yli 50cm hyppyjä tai DH / Bikepark -radoilla pommitusta



Outoa ettei ekan Spectralin akilleen kantapäätä ole saatu kuntoon uudessa Spectralin tulemisessa. Itellä meni 2015 mallista ekana kesänä chainstay ja vissiin menny maailmalla näitä eika monta 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CarbalanPlus

Olis tarkoitus ostaa cyclocrossin kaveriksi maastopyörä. Päätarkoitus on saada mukavempi pyörä työmatkoille mutta silloin tällöin voisi käydä maastossakin ajelemassa. 

Tällä hetkellä katsonut näitä kahta 

Canyonin Grand Canyon AL SL 7.0, https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...al-sl-7-0.html

Ja 

Specialized Rockhopper Pro 1X, https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/me...=236326-154450

En oikein päässyt omalla tietämyksellä käsitykseen että onko näiden kahden välillä suuria eroja tai onko jommassa kummassa jotain erityistä puutetta tai "pykälän liian huonoa" osaa tai jotain mikä pistää silmään? Myös tuon kuuluisan geometrian tulkitseminen vähän hankalaa, osaako joku kertoa onko näiden kahden välillä isoa eroa ajoasennossa tai muussa?

----------


## Pexxi

Uutta Neuronia löytyy.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-al-7-0.html

----------


## kauris

Ihan hieno tuo uusi väri. 
Mutta geometria ihmetyttää. Kun itse tykkään pitää maantiepyöräsäkin satulaa keskiön keskeltä satulan yläpintaan satulaputken suuntaisesti mitattuna 745 mm korkealla, niin tuon taulukon mukaan mun pitäisi ottaa S koko. Siinä satulankorkeudeksi ilmoitetetaan 719-758 mm. Reach olisi 418 mm...
Kun olen kuitenkin 185 cm pitkä niin pyörä näyttäisi (ja olisi) aika hauskan pieneltä. Oikea koko olisi muutoin siis L. 

Ongelma johtuu siis ilmeisesti tuosta istuinputken olemisesta noin korkealla joka taas johtuu ehkä tuosta iskarin ja linkkujen sijoituksesta jne joka estää sen olevan lähempänä keskiötä. 
Spectralissa oli jo vähän saman suuntaista "probleemia" mutta Spectralin L-kokoisessa pyörässä pääsin just tarpeeksi alas, kun asensin 150 mm hissitolpan 2-3 mm vaille pohjaan. Tällöin satula oli hissitolpan ollessa yläasennossaan juurikin haluamani 745 mm.

----------


## Jukka

Oli itsellä uusi Neuron mietinnässä yhtenä vaihtoehtona (budjetti sellaisena), mutta eihän tuo toimi itselläkään juuri noista samoista syistä. Reachin ja stackin puolesta M-koko olisi lähimpänä oikeata kokoa, mutta satulan (n. 705-710 mm keskiöstä) saisin oikeaan paikkaan vasta XS-koossa. Lisäksi noissa on vieläkin pienemmissä 27.5'' renkaat... Pitää suunnata siis katse muualle.

----------


## hakpas

Eihän nuo Neuronin satulakorkeudet voi olla oikein. Nyt ajelen tyytyväisenä L-koon Spectralilla ja Neuronista pitäis ottaa S-koko. Satulakorkeus mulla 740.

----------


## hece

Ainakin mallikuvissa tolppa on asennettu aivan alas, ei siis stoppaa mihinkään rungon sisällä. Luulisi olevan 150mm dropperi. Satulaputkeksi ilmoitetaan sama 480mm kun vanhassa 9.0 (125mm reverbillä) mallissa, jolle taas satulan minimikorkeudeksi kerrotaan 723mm.

----------


## simtee

Hieman enemmän alamäkipainotteiseksi on ilmeisesti muutettu tätä uutta Neuronia.  Jousitus nyt 130mm molemmissa päissä, keulakulmaa loivennettu 1.8 astetta, stemmi 70mm -> 50mm.  Runko ei kuitenkaan vaikuta juurikaan pidentyneen ja satulakulma on vähän vanhaa jyrkempi, onko tuo sitten ohjaamoltaan kuinka ahdas??

----------


## Suvanto

Ihmettelin itsekin uusien Neuronien satulamittoja, kun laskeskelin kokoa likkakaverilleni, joka on 165 cm 80 cm inseamilla. Lähetin Canyonille postia ja sain suosituksen S-koosta, vaikka laskuri näyttääkin XS:ää (nimenomaan tuon satulan minimikorkeuden takia). Nuo mitat ovat muutenkin melko hämmentäviä, koska eri kokojen välillä edellisen maksimi on seuraavan minimi. Siitäkin huolimatta, että seattuben mitta on XS- ja S- sekä M- ja L-ko'oissa sama.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tulee kyllä ensimmäisenä mieleen, että olisiko nuo satulan korkeuden mitat väärin. Näyttäisi olevan muitakin virheitä, esimerkiksi joissakin kuvissa eri komponentteja kuin osalistassa. Muuten pyörä näyttää hyvältä ja varsinkin tuo 6.0 malli tarjoaa aika pienellä rahalla ihan pätevän täysjoustopyörän.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Tilastonikkareita saattaa kiinnostaa, että ensi viikolle luvattu Spectral saapuneekin aikaisintaan jouluksi (tänä vuonna). Sanamuodoista päätellen heillä on vähän enemmänkin klappia logistiikassa juuri nyt.

Onneksi möin vanhan kaluston pois jo kuukausi sitten, ettei tartte lähteä metsään enää tämän vuoden puolella :-(

----------


## Makkke

Milloin tilasit pyörän? Ihmeen paljon saa lukea tuosta toimitusajan siirtämisestä eteenpäin aina luvatun päivän koittaessa. Muutenkin saanut lukea paljon huonoja kokemuksia tilausprosessista. 

Uuden spectralin R.B chainstay on kuulemma uutta erää, jossa vanhaa halkeamisvikaa ei pitäisi olla. Saa nähdä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Milloin tilasit pyörän? Ihmeen paljon saa lukea tuosta toimitusajan siirtämisestä eteenpäin aina luvatun päivän koittaessa. Muutenkin saanut lukea paljon huonoja kokemuksia tilausprosessista. 
> 
> Uuden spectralin R.B chainstay on kuulemma uutta erää, jossa vanhaa halkeamisvikaa ei pitäisi olla. Saa nähdä.



Olisko tästä n. 5 viikkoa, kun pistin tilauksen sisään. Melkoista säätämistä siellä nyt on, kun muutamaa päivää ennen toimitusaikaa huomataan, että eipä olekaan tavaraa varastossa... 

Chainstay lienee tosiaan korjattua mallia näissä loppuvuoden fillareissa. Alekampanjan alussa toimitetuissa vehkeissä oli vielä ilmeisesti murtumaherkkiä haarukoita.

----------


## hece

> Tilastonikkareita saattaa kiinnostaa, että ensi viikolle luvattu Spectral saapuneekin aikaisintaan jouluksi (tänä vuonna). Sanamuodoista päätellen heillä on vähän enemmänkin klappia logistiikassa juuri nyt.



Naapurustossa myös Grand Canyonin toimitus venynyt loppukesästä loppuvuoteen.

----------


## Blomial

> Tilastonikkareita saattaa kiinnostaa, että ensi viikolle luvattu Spectral saapuneekin aikaisintaan jouluksi (tänä vuonna). Sanamuodoista päätellen heillä on vähän enemmänkin klappia logistiikassa juuri nyt.
> 
> Onneksi möin vanhan kaluston pois jo kuukausi sitten, ettei tartte lähteä metsään enää tämän vuoden puolella :-(



Sama sävel tääläkin, vain Duden kanssa. Arvioitu toimitusaika oli 10-14.9 ja näinä ylimenneinä viikkoina olen asiakaspalvelun kautta koittanut kysellä uutta arviota toimitusaikaan, mitään järkevää vastausta kuitenkaan saamatta. Kovin on selitelty ensin ongelmista toisen osapuolen osatoimituksissa ja muissa sekaannuksissa. Viimeisimpänä on tämä "inventaario" saksan tehtaalla, joka kuulemma katkaissut kaikki pyörien valmistus- ja toimitusprosessit. Huomiselle lupaili onneksi joku guru soitella ja selvitellä tilannetta suoraa saksanpäähän saakka.

----------


## vectori

Tänään tuli Grand Canyon kotiin. Aikaa kului hiiren klikkauksesta vajaa kolme viikkoa, kun UPS toi paketin pihaan. Ihan hyvin tilaus menikin vaikka oli myöhässä arviosta jonkin verran. Nyt on hyvä fiilis ja priimaa tavaraa!

----------


## Lakuduunaa

En tiiä kuka idiootti on keksiny ton spectralin satulatolpan kiristyksen, on momentissa jo monettako kertaa eikä pysy kireellä ja tolppaki natisee ku vanha sänky.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Upouudella Canyon Spectralilla oli hauskaa tasan 348km.
Runko menee takuuvaihtoon,mutta taidan ehkä mielummin purkaa koko kaupan.
Video aiheesta:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Box5qGHl...d=wp0g5bhuzrcj

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Upouudella Canyon Spectralilla oli hauskaa tasan 348km.
> Runko menee takuuvaihtoon,mutta taidan ehkä mielummin purkaa koko kaupan.
> Video aiheesta:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Box5qGHl...d=wp0g5bhuzrcj



Aika jännä. Onkohan tuossa pultti päässyt löystymään ja sen jälkeen kierre on nitkuttunut hajalle vai onko kierre vedetty "amismomenttiin" jo tehtaalla?

----------


## BlueRoan

> Tänään tuli Grand Canyon kotiin. Aikaa kului hiiren klikkauksesta vajaa kolme viikkoa, kun UPS toi paketin pihaan. Ihan hyvin tilaus menikin vaikka oli myöhässä arviosta jonkin verran. Nyt on hyvä fiilis ja priimaa tavaraa!



Minäkin sain omani eilen! Hienon oloinen pyörä, mutta koeajolle ehtii vasta viikonloppuna. Onko sinun pyörässäsi takapakan vieressä sellainen muovikiekko pinnoissa kiinni? Mikä sen funktio on?

----------


## sammug

> Minäkin sain omani eilen! Hienon oloinen pyörä, mutta koeajolle ehtii vasta viikonloppuna. Onko sinun pyörässäsi takapakan vieressä sellainen muovikiekko pinnoissa kiinni? Mikä sen funktio on?



Kaissen tarkoitus on estää ketjun yli hyppäämistä. Omastani otin aikalailla heti pois, ei se siitä oikeilla säädöillä mihinkään hyppää. Mutta tsiisös, että oli sitkeää ja vahvaa muovia.

----------


## Jukka

Takavaihtajan säädöt kannattaa tarkistaa ja tarvittaessa laittaa kohdalleen, jos ei jostain syystä ole, jonka jälkeen tuon muovisuojan voikin otttaa pois. Takapakka irti, niin lähtee tuo muovihärpäke helposti hermoja menettämättä.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Aika jännä. Onkohan tuossa pultti päässyt löystymään ja sen jälkeen kierre on nitkuttunut hajalle vai onko kierre vedetty "amismomenttiin" jo tehtaalla?



Eniten ihmetyttää, että miksei tommosessa kohdassa on LÄPIAKSELIA tommosten rimpularuuvien tilalla...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eniten ihmetyttää, että miksei tommosessa kohdassa on LÄPIAKSELIA tommosten rimpularuuvien tilalla...



Hyvä pointti. Nyt pienkin väljyys hakkaa rimpulat paskaksi alta alimman aika/matkayksikön.

----------


## YocceT

> Takavaihtajan säädöt kannattaa tarkistaa ja tarvittaessa laittaa kohdalleen, jos ei jostain syystä ole, jonka jälkeen tuon muovisuojan voikin otttaa pois. Takapakka irti, niin lähtee tuo muovihärpäke helposti hermoja menettämättä.



Lähtee leikkaamallakin, ilman pakan irrottamista. Itse käytin jotain peltisaksia tai vastaavia ja vedin kahdesta kohtaa poikki tuon rinkulan, jolloin se oli helppo irrottaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Olisko tästä n. 5 viikkoa, kun pistin tilauksen sisään. Melkoista säätämistä siellä nyt on, kun muutamaa päivää ennen toimitusaikaa huomataan, että eipä olekaan tavaraa varastossa... 
> 
> Chainstay lienee tosiaan korjattua mallia näissä loppuvuoden fillareissa. Alekampanjan alussa toimitetuissa vehkeissä oli vielä ilmeisesti murtumaherkkiä haarukoita.



Ulkomaanfoorumit tietävät kertoa, että joulukuun alussa vaihtuu Spectralin mallivuosi. Mulla on vähän sellainen tutina, että Spectralin runkojen tuotanto pistettiin holdiin joku aika sitten, kun takuucaseja alkoi tulla liikaa ja asiaan palataan uuden mallivuoden myötä. Toivottavasti osaavat korjata uuteen vuosimalliin sekä chainstayn hitsauksen että fillarihemmon raportoiman linkun rimpulapulttivirityksen.

----------


## BlueRoan

Arvoisat Canyon-tietäjät! Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 kotiutui viikolla ja tänään kävin testilenkillä. On kyllä ihan eri maailmasta kuin lähes 10-vuotias "nussin" viemä Cube LTD Team. Mutta mistä johtuu/mikä vialla, kun vasemalla jalalla kunnolla kuormittaessa poljinta kuuluu sellainen laahaava, kahiseva, rahnaava ääni? Eli esim. tiukempaan ylämäkeen poljettaessa ja mitä kovempaa kuormittaa, sitä selvemmin ja kovemmin kuuluu. Tasaisella kevyesti polkiessa ei kuulu mitään.

Mutta ensikokeilulla aivan loistava fillari, kun saa säädöt kohdilleen (lähinnä vaihde- ja jarrukahvat lähemmäksi käsiä).

----------


## vectori

Kävin myös Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 pyörällä pari lenkkiä. Erittäin hyvä pyörä monessa paikassa.

Ajoin jopa Nuuksion bike parkin helpomman rinteen sillä alas ja lopun hyppyristä!

Metsässä sillä pärjää myös kivasti poluilla mutta märät juuret ei oikein toimi, koska renkaat menettää pidon liukkaalla. Kuivat polut meni juurineen ja kivineen ihan kivasti ja jyrkät laskut ja nousut hiekkareitillä!

----------


## Tommy

Kannattanee tarkastaa kammen pulttien kireys. Työkaverilla tosiaan putosi poljinkampi metsikköön, kun Canyonin immeinen oli jättänyt kunnollisen kiristämisen tekemättä. Kasaamisen laatu kyseisellä puljulla on siis vaihtelevaa. Itsekin tässä mietin, että pitäisikö ottaa Spectralista kammet irti ja tarkistaa chainstayn keskiönpuoleisten pulttien kireys, kun niissäkin näköjään on ollut useammalla ihmisellä sanomista.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^^etuvaihtajan häkki osuu ketjuun? Mistä päin ääni mahdollisesti kuuluu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BlueRoan

> ^^^etuvaihtajan häkki osuu ketjuun? Mistä päin ääni mahdollisesti kuuluu?



En tarkemmin pysty sanomaan kuin että siitä keskiön läheltä se kuuluu.

----------


## Tommy

Voihan se toki etuvaihtajakin olla, mutta itse tarkistaisin ensimmäisenä tosiaan kammen kiinnityspulttien momentit kuntoon. Itsellänikin sai tehtaan jäljiltä tiukata vielä neljänneskierroksen kammessa ilmoitettuun minimimomenttiin kiristettäessä.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> En tiiä kuka idiootti on keksiny ton spectralin satulatolpan kiristyksen, on momentissa jo monettako kertaa eikä pysy kireellä ja tolppaki natisee ku vanha sänky.



Nyt on uudet ruuvilukitteet satulatolpan ruuvissa, saas nähä joko pysyis paikallaan. Sitten tuo dropperin holkki, se näyttää löystyvän itsekseen joten tarkkailkaa omianne.

Heti alkuun pyörää laatikosta purettaessa huomasin tämän kivan iskarin alapultin kannan. Canyonin oma kuuskulma ei sinne sopinut joten kokeilin omasta työkalusalkusta samaa kokoa ja sehän meni, en tässä vaiheessa kokeillut kireyttä millään tapaa. Reklamaatiosta sain uudet pultit iskarille. Mutta mitäpä vielä, parin sadan kilometrin jälkeen olen näitä momentteja kokeillut ja tuo pultti oli aivan löysällä, sen huomasi kun satulasta painoi ja kädellä piti tuolta linkusta kiinni. Klapklap.. Että tämäkin kannattaa muiden tarkastaa. Paremmalla osapuoliskolla on spectral al 5.0 ja siinä myös iskarin alapultti oli löysällä.



Tässä viimeisissä ajoissa on alkanut pyörä narisemaan todella ikävästi. Ei muuten johtunut satulatolpasta vaikka ajattelin että olisi huonosti rasvattu. Spectral owners ryhmästä löysin tämmösen ratkaisun ärsyttävään narinaan, eli takalinkusta pultit ja nuo muut osat irti ja uudelleen kasaus rasvan kera. Vielä en tiedä auttoiko tämä narinaan, mutta kunhan pääsee taas ajamaan niin se selvinnee. Samaan syssyyn olen nyt sitten laittanut kaikkien muidenkin linkkujen pultit sinisellä ruuvilukitteella kiinni jotta eivät aukea itsekseen kun näyttää semmoinen mahdollisuus näissä olevan. 



Muuten kyllä tuntuu olevan ihan maukas laitos poluille. Olikos kellään faktaa noista chainstay hommista minkälaisella merkinnällä oleva on "parempaa tavaraa". Olen löytänyt netin maailmasta seuraavat merkinnät : 3A, RA, RB ja RC. Mitä lie sitten tarkoittavatkaan.. Oma on varustettu RB merkinnällä ja tuo toinen pyörä meillä RC.

----------


## jankki

> Nyt on uudet ruuvilukitteet satulatolpan ruuvissa, saas nähä joko pysyis paikallaan. Sitten tuo dropperin holkki, se näyttää löystyvän itsekseen joten tarkkailkaa omianne.
> 
> Muuten kyllä tuntuu olevan ihan maukas laitos poluille. Olikos kellään faktaa noista chainstay hommista minkälaisella merkinnällä oleva on "parempaa tavaraa". Olen löytänyt netin maailmasta seuraavat merkinnät : 3A, RA, RB ja RC. Mitä lie sitten tarkoittavatkaan.. Oma on varustettu RB merkinnällä ja tuo toinen pyörä meillä RC.



Se satulaputken holkki kannattaa kiristää käsikireälle ja sen jälkeen vielä 1/4 kierros remmiavaimella (https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...aja-2000016986). Tuolla on oma pysynyt kireällä.

Missä chainstayssä se mallimerkintä on? Eilen pesun yhteydessä pyörittelin pyörää ympäri mutta en löytänyt mitään merkintää mistään. Mitään murtumia, liian pitkien ruuvien aiheuttamia nirhaumia tai löysiä pultteja ei onneksi löytynyt.

----------


## CarbalanPlus

Mites näissä menee loppuvuotta ja varastojen hupenemista kohden saatavuus, koska saa taas "sold outissa" olevaa pyörää? 

Esim. nyt alkaa osa Grand Canyon malleista olemaan loppu, tarkoittaako se, että seuraavan kerran kyseistä fillaria saa 2019 mallina eli tyyliin ensi vuoden alussa ja eri väreissä jos ei sen isompaa päivitystä tule?

----------


## kauris

> Upouudella Canyon Spectralilla oli hauskaa tasan 348km.
> Runko menee takuuvaihtoon,mutta taidan ehkä mielummin purkaa koko kaupan.
> Video aiheesta:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Box5qGHl...d=wp0g5bhuzrcj







> Aika jännä. Onkohan tuossa pultti päässyt löystymään ja sen jälkeen kierre on nitkuttunut hajalle vai onko kierre vedetty "amismomenttiin" jo tehtaalla?







> Heti alkuun pyörää laatikosta purettaessa huomasin kivan iskarin alapultin kannan. Canyonin oma kuuskulma ei sinne sopinut joten kokeilin omasta työkalusalkusta samaa kokoa ja sehän meni, en tässä vaiheessa kokeillut kireyttä millään tapaa. Reklamaatiosta sain uudet pultit iskarille. Mutta mitäpä vielä, parin sadan kilometrin jälkeen olen näitä momentteja kokeillut ja tuo pultti oli aivan löysällä, sen huomasi kun satulasta painoi ja kädellä piti tuolta linkusta kiinni. Klapklap.. Että tämäkin kannattaa muiden tarkastaa. Paremmalla osapuoliskolla on spectral al 5.0 ja siinä myös iskarin alapultti oli löysällä.
> 
> Tässä viimeisissä ajoissa on alkanut pyörä narisemaan todella ikävästi. Ei muuten johtunut satulatolpasta vaikka ajattelin että olisi huonosti rasvattu. Spectral owners ryhmästä löysin tämmösen ratkaisun ärsyttävään narinaan, eli takalinkusta pultit ja nuo muut osat irti ja uudelleen kasaus rasvan kera. Vielä en tiedä auttoiko tämä narinaan, mutta kunhan pääsee taas ajamaan niin se selvinnee. Samaan syssyyn olen nyt sitten laittanut kaikkien muidenkin linkkujen pultit sinisellä ruuvilukitteella kiinni jotta eivät aukea itsekseen kun näyttää semmoinen mahdollisuus näissä olevan.



Pientä narinaa on minun al spectralista kuulunut viime lenkeillä vaikka sitä kuuluisaa murtumaa ei ole vielä chainstayssä ilmennyt. Jenkeissä ne ainakin vaihtaa kaikille uudet takahaarukat. Suomessako tilanneille vasta kun hajoaa? Mieluummin vaihtaisin jo ennen rikkoutumista, jos kerran valmistusvika on olemassa minun pyöräni runkonumerosarjassa. 

No yllä olevien ja muiden kirjoitusten perusteella lähdin sitten ennen eilistä lenkkiä tarkistamaan kaikkien pulttien kireyttä ja ensinnäkin hissitolpan juuresta se pyöritettävä kiristin oli taas kerran löystynyt ja vedin sen käsikireyteen. Se kiristyspanta on hankkimatta lisäkiristystä varten.  

Seuraavaksi tarkistin iskarin kiinnityspultit ja niin oli minullakin iskarin alempi (taaempi) kiinnityspultti selvästi löysällä, niin että klappia pystyi tuntemaan käsin. Kiristin momenttiin. 
Ylempi kiinnityspultti oli kireällä. 

Sitten niihin poljinkeskiön seudun mainpivot pultteihin. Helpommin tarkistettava eli vasen oli kireällä ja oikeanpuoleiseen ei päässyt kunnolla käsiksi, kun eturatas on tiellä. Kun kammenirroitus oli onneksi helppoa (jopa just sama kuusiokolokoko kävi), irroitin kammet ja sitten tarkistamaan itse pulttia. Ja löysällähän se oli! Löystyminen on varmaan edesauttanut yllä Fillarihemmon kokemaa pultin katkeamista. Todellä ärsyttävää, että tuollainen jätetään löysälle tai, että rakenne on sellainen, että se löystyy käytössä hiljalleen itsestään, koska kireyden tarkistaminenkaan ei ole ihan helppoa (muovisuojus kolmella ruuvilla ja kammen irroitus. 

Viimeiseksi tarkistin myös takapyörän irroittamalla ne chainstayn taaimmaiset pultit sieltä rungon sisäpuolelta, josta kuva yllä. Toiselta puolelta ne kaksi pientä 3 mm kuusiokoloa olivat hieman löysällä vaikka tarvittava momentti 3 nm ei ole suuri toki. Mutta toisella puolella siis olivat valmiiksi kireällä niin ettei 3 nm säädetty momenttiavain niitä lisäkiristänyt. 

Yhteenvetona se, että pultteja kannattaa välillä tarkistella. Niin kuin toki yleensäkin kaikissa pyörissä kannattaa mutta tämän pyörän osalta erityisesti. 

No sitten lähdin lenkille. Pyörä toimi hienosti ja narinat olivat poissa mutta olipahan liukasta. Jostain syystä kalliot olivat alkuillastakin ihan märät vaikka pari päivää on ollut poutaa ja aurinkoista ja vähän tuullutkin. Sitä se syksy teettää. Ja yöthän ovat olleet tosi kosteita. 
Lenkki kuitenkin päättyi jo puolen tunnin kohdalla, kun takarengas puhkesi terävään kiveen tai kallioon. Oli paineita aika vähän, kun liukasta oli ja se siis varmaan vain syynä. Litku ei ehtinyt paikata kuin aivan renkaan tyhjentymisen loppuvaiheessa, joten taluttamiseksi meni alamäkiä lukuun ottamatta, jotka rullailin varovasti alas paino aivan edessä. Toinen kerta tähän kesään ja aika samoilla seuduilla. Seurauksena siis n. 3 kilsaa taluttamista. 
Ja renkaana mulla on takanakin orkkista isompinappulaisempi DHRII 2.6.

----------


## M-I

Soittelin Canoyon aspaan ja kyselin uusien Neuronien geometriasta, nyt näyttää olevan päivitetty oikein mm. Nuo istuinkorkeudet!

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Makkke

> Pientä narinaa on minun al spectralista kuulunut viime lenkeillä vaikka sitä kuuluisaa murtumaa ei ole vielä chainstayssä ilmennyt. Jenkeissä ne ainakin vaihtaa kaikille uudet takahaarukat. Suomessako tilanneille vasta kun hajoaa? Mieluummin vaihtaisin jo ennen rikkoutumista, jos kerran valmistusvika on olemassa minun pyöräni runkonumerosarjassa. 
> 
> No yllä olevien ja muiden kirjoitusten perusteella lähdin sitten ennen eilistä lenkkiä tarkistamaan kaikkien pulttien kireyttä ja ensinnäkin hissitolpan juuresta se pyöritettävä kiristin oli taas kerran löystynyt ja vedin sen käsikireyteen. Se kiristyspanta on hankkimatta lisäkiristystä varten.  
> 
> Seuraavaksi tarkistin iskarin kiinnityspultit ja niin oli minullakin iskarin alempi (taaempi) kiinnityspultti selvästi löysällä, niin että klappia pystyi tuntemaan käsin. Kiristin momenttiin. 
> Ylempi kiinnityspultti oli kireällä. 
> 
> Sitten niihin poljinkeskiön seudun mainpivot pultteihin. Helpommin tarkistettava eli vasen oli kireällä ja oikeanpuoleiseen ei päässyt kunnolla käsiksi, kun eturatas on tiellä. Kun kammenirroitus oli onneksi helppoa (jopa just sama kuusiokolokoko kävi), irroitin kammet ja sitten tarkistamaan itse pulttia. Ja löysällähän se oli! Löystyminen on varmaan edesauttanut yllä Fillarihemmon kokemaa pultin katkeamista. Todellä ärsyttävää, että tuollainen jätetään löysälle tai, että rakenne on sellainen, että se löystyy käytössä hiljalleen itsestään, koska kireyden tarkistaminenkaan ei ole ihan helppoa (muovisuojus kolmella ruuvilla ja kammen irroitus. 
> 
> ...



Kysyin tuosta chainstaystä asiakaspalvelusta ja tehtaalla on jo korjatut versiot laitettu jokaiseen pyörään kun virhe huomattiin. Ja jos rikkoutuu niin saa laittaa postia uudelleen  :Hymy:  Kiristelin kanssa ruuveja ja takaiskarin taaempi ruuvi oli myös löysällä , varmaan ajossa löystyy. Minulla ei ole ollut satulatolpan kanssa ongelmia ja toivottavasti ei tulekaan. 





> Missä chainstayssä se mallimerkintä on? Eilen pesun yhteydessä pyörittelin pyörää ympäri mutta en löytänyt mitään merkintää mistään. Mitään murtumia, liian pitkien ruuvien aiheuttamia nirhaumia tai löysiä pultteja ei onneksi löytynyt.



Vasemmalle puolella sen pölysuojan alapuolelta kun kokeileen sormella niin tuntuu kirjaimia. Siitä sitten oikein taittelee ittensä niin näkee kirjaimet. Samaisesta pölysuojasta näkee kanssa hyvin, jos ne ruuvit on liian pitkiä.

Kaikenkaikkiaan pyörä on mahtava ajettava ja toivon mukaan runko kestää niinkauan kuin ukkokin. Rengaspaineet sisäkumien kanssa on vielä hieman hakusessa, viime lenkillä 2 baria ja taisi olla hieman liian kovat. Pudotan 1.8 bariin seuraavaa lenkkiä varten. Ensi kesäksi kokeilen miltä tubeless tuntuu.

----------


## terro

Canyonin sähköpyörät hintoineen ovat näköjään ilmaantuneet suomen sivuille: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectral-on/

----------


## hakpas

Itsekkin ihmettelin tuota Spectralin iskarin kiinnityspulttia. 
Ei tuosta kiinnityksen rakenteesta oikein löydä logiikkaa kun laakeripuslan ja holkin välys on negatiivinen. Ja pultin kun kiristää niin holkki puristuu kiinni haarukan puolikkaiden väliin eli mikään osa ei pyöri toiseen nähden ilman kovempaa voimaa. 
Taitaa tuo holkki alkaa pyöriä haarukan välissä missä se kuluttaa haarukkaan tilaa pikkuhiljaa.

Molemmissa päissä sama systeemi ja mitat. Myös edessä pultin puristus painaa rungon kiinnityshaarukan holkiin kiinni.
Tekasin kuvan millä äskettäin kysyin tätä myös Canyon aspasta.

----------


## Vito78

> Itsekkin ihmettelin tuota Spectralin iskarin kiinnityspulttia. 
> Ei tuosta kiinnityksen rakenteesta oikein löydä logiikkaa kun laakeripuslan ja holkin välys on negatiivinen. Ja pultin kun kiristää niin holkki puristuu kiinni haarukan puolikkaiden väliin eli mikään osa ei pyöri toiseen nähden ilman kovempaa voimaa. 
> Taitaa tuo holkki alkaa pyöriä haarukan välissä missä se kuluttaa haarukkaan tilaa pikkuhiljaa.
> 
> Molemmissa päissä sama systeemi ja mitat. Myös edessä pultin puristus painaa rungon kiinnityshaarukan holkiin kiinni.
> Tekasin kuvan millä äskettäin kysyin tätä myös Canyon aspasta.



Saattaa aspa hieraista silmiään kun näkee ton kuvan 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Itsekkin ihmettelin tuota Spectralin iskarin kiinnityspulttia. 
> Ei tuosta kiinnityksen rakenteesta oikein löydä logiikkaa kun laakeripuslan ja holkin välys on negatiivinen. Ja pultin kun kiristää niin holkki puristuu kiinni haarukan puolikkaiden väliin eli mikään osa ei pyöri toiseen nähden ilman kovempaa voimaa. 
> Taitaa tuo holkki alkaa pyöriä haarukan välissä missä se kuluttaa haarukkaan tilaa pikkuhiljaa.
> 
> Molemmissa päissä sama systeemi ja mitat. Myös edessä pultin puristus painaa rungon kiinnityshaarukan holkiin kiinni.
> Tekasin kuvan millä äskettäin kysyin tätä myös Canyon aspasta.



Eli Suomeksi ?
Läpiakseli systeemi olis luotettavampi kuin se mun murtunut kierreholkki-tapaus ?

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta 30päivän palautusoikeuden hyödyntämisestä, miten se toimii, vai toimiiko ?

----------


## hakpas

> Eli Suomeksi ?
> Läpiakseli systeemi olis luotettavampi kuin se mun murtunut kierreholkki-tapaus ?



Eikös sun tapauksessa ollut kyse takahaarukan ja rungon välisessä liitoksessa? Tässä kyseessä takahaarukan yläputkien ja iskarin välinen.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Eikös sun tapauksessa ollut kyse takahaarukan ja rungon välisessä liitoksessa? Tässä kyseessä takahaarukan yläputkien ja iskarin välinen.



Jep, mulla siis takahaarukan ja rungon välinen kiinnitys siellä alhaalla keskiön lähellä.
Pää on vitutuksesta soikeena,kun kattelen sitä pyörää terassilla. Pitäis varmaan takuukeikan sijaan viedä se paskalla lukolla Järvenpään keskustaan johonkin tolppaan kiinni,ni se häviäis minuutissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Itsekkin ihmettelin tuota Spectralin iskarin kiinnityspulttia. Ei tuosta kiinnityksen rakenteesta oikein löydä logiikkaa kun laakeripuslan ja holkin välys on negatiivinen. Ja pultin kun kiristää niin holkki puristuu kiinni haarukan puolikkaiden väliin eli mikään osa ei pyöri toiseen nähden ilman kovempaa voimaa.



Eikös tuo rakenne ole kuvan mukaan ihan OK? Sekä laakeripusla että teräsholkki ovat tiukasti kiinni omissa rakenteissaan ja ainut liikkuminen tapahtuu puslan ja teräsholkin välillä? Eikös niissä puslissa ole sisäpuolella joku teflon-tyyppinen pinnoite?

----------


## SimoS

Jos vaikka väliin yksi positiivinen kokemus toimitusprosessista  :Hymy:  Kyseessä Canyon Lux 8.0 Pro Race. Nettisivujen toimitusaikojen taustalla taitaa olla joku random-generaattori, koska ne vaihtelee päivän aikanakin melkoisesti.. itse seurailin elokuun lopussa hetken tilannetta ja alkuun näytti toimitusta huhtikuu 2019, sitten pomppasi joulukuu 2018, välissä taisi käydä maaliskuu 2019.. sitten olikin yhtäkkiä 12 syys -17 syys. Tilaus sisään 31.8. ja tilausvahvituksessa edelleen samat päivät. Paketti tulikin ovelle 12. syyskuuta. Oman tilauksen jälkeen näytti taas ko. mallin ja koon toimitus hyppäävän eteenpäin.. olisko sitten ollut joku palautus tai varaston nurkasta löytynyt kappale, mutta tuli kuitenkin sovitusti  :Hymy:  tällä hetkellä rupeaa Luxit olemaan Sold Out. Nopeasti näytti menevän kaupaksi, luulisi olevan kannattavaa kasata lisää pyöriä myyntiin..

----------


## Tommy

Olen katsellut tuota Hakpasin postaamaa rakennekuvaa, enkä ihan saa selvää, että toimivatko nuo kaksi muovista holkkia akselin tiivisteenä vai liukupuslina vai pitäisikö iskarin laakeripuslan pyöriä tuossa metalliholkin ympärillä vapaasti? Joka tapauksessa olen omassa pyörässäni huomannut kyseisen kiinnityspultin löystyvän pirullisen nopeasti. Olen tarkistanut sen momentin kaksi kertaa ja molemmilla kerroilla on ollut jo pientä löystymistä havaittavissa. Pyörällä on nyt ajettu ~10 tuntia.

----------


## Moska

> Eikös tuo rakenne ole kuvan mukaan ihan OK? Sekä laakeripusla että teräsholkki ovat tiukasti kiinni omissa rakenteissaan ja ainut liikkuminen tapahtuu puslan ja teräsholkin välillä? Eikös niissä puslissa ole sisäpuolella joku teflon-tyyppinen pinnoite?



Ilmeisesti on mittailtu että pusla ja holkki olisi kolme satkua krympillä, mutta jos se on tosi niin niitä ei kyllä helpolla saisi paikoilleen.

----------


## Teromarkus

> Täällä Hep!
> 
> Lauantain kolmen tunnin metsäryskämisen jälkeen näyttää olevan chainstay murtunut AL 6.0 pyörästä. Koko L (musta) ja itsellä painoa 85kg. Pyörä saatu ajoon heinäkuun puolessa välissä ja takana karkeasti 30-40kpl 1-3h lenkkejä metsässä. Ei yli 50cm hyppyjä tai DH / Bikepark -radoilla pommitusta



5.10 napsahti chainstay halki ja tänään MH kuljetti korjatun Spectralin kotiin. Uudessa chainstayssä merkintä 3A, vanhassa ei ollut mitään merkintää samalla kohtaa. Ihan tyytyväinen Canyonin toimintaan: 7.10 vein pyörän MH toimipisteeseen ja tänään toimittivat kotiin. Työn tekivät Turussa ja osa tuli Saksasta samaa tahtia Turkuun kuin pyörä Kuopiosta Turkuun. Canyonin Kari hoiti puhelimessa AsPan puolella hienosti asiaa.

Kasatessa pyörää satulatolppa tuli ekaa kertaa kiristettyä remmikiristimellä. Toivottavasti uusi chainstay kestää ja satulatolppa ei löysty enää. Viikonlopuksi pääseekin testaa pyörää heti Sappeelle!

----------


## kauris

Hienosti kuulostaa toimineen takuukorjaus.

----------


## hakpas

> Ilmeisesti on mittailtu että pusla ja holkki olisi kolme satkua krympillä, mutta jos se on tosi niin niitä ei kyllä helpolla saisi paikoilleen.



Joo krympillä oli, mutta pultti ja sopiva hylsy työkaluina sain puristettua pois. On siinä iskarin laakerissa joku pinnoitteen tapainen, ja laakeri on halkaistu joten antanee ainakin inan verran periksi. Laitan kuvan illemmalle jos löytyy.

----------


## hakpas

Mun pyörässä ei ole mitään merkintää chainsstayssä. Heinä elokuun vaihteessa sain tuon ja nyt on menty 50tuntia/800km ilman ihmeempiä ongelmia.  Juuri palasin  hymyssä suin reilu 50km lenkiltä vaikka lähin vaan pikaseen käväseen ruokatunnilla. Hieno pyörä pidemmilläkin lenkeillä

----------


## Pexxi

Osaakohan joku sanoa onko toi uusi Neuron Boost vai ei?

L. Viime vuoden tossa yhdessä naisten mallissa ainakin Boost-keula niin varmaan nää uudetkin on.

----------


## hakpas

Tässäpä kuva iskarin yläpään laakerista. Alapää on samanlainen.
Ja kuva vielä ratkaisusta ongelmaan. Sorvilla kyhäsin uudet teräspuslat, muuten kuten alkuperäinen mutta muutaman satkun pienempi ulkohalkaisija.
Lisäksi korvasin 0,5mm paksut muoviprikat 1,0mm kumisilla vastaavilla mitkä löytyi työpaikan romulaarista magneettiventtiilin sisältä. Nyt ei pääse vesi tai kura yms. sotkemaan voiteluainetta.

----------


## juhazz

Varmistetaan vielä, että löytyykö 2018 Spectral AL 7.0:n DT Swiss M1700 Spline -kiekoista vakiona tubeless-teipit? Eli venttiilit vaan kiinni, litkut sisään ja ilmat renkaisiin?

Onko kokemuksia, miten helppo/hankala homma tuo on vakiokiekoilla ja rengastuksella? Tarviiko napsautinta vai meneekö perus jalkapumpulla?

PS: Onpahan tuo täpäri-Spectral jäykkäperän (Grand Canyon 6.9) jälkeen ihan älyttömän hauska peli. Menee ihan mistä vaan ja kovempaa kuin mihin kuskin usko riittää. Jäykkäperä taitaa lähteä kiertoon, en nää mitään syytä lähteä enää sillä lenkille. Sen verran hyvin tuo täpärikin kiipeää ja kiertää puita.

----------


## Late_h

> Varmistetaan vielä, että löytyykö 2018 Spectral AL 7.0:n DT Swiss M1700 Spline -kiekoista vakiona tubeless-teipit? Eli venttiilit vaan kiinni, litkut sisään ja ilmat renkaisiin?,
> 
> Onko kokemuksia, miten helppo/hankala homma tuo on vakiokiekoilla ja rengastuksella? Tarviiko napsautinta vai meneekö perus jalkapumpulla?



Ainakin vanhemmissa M1700 kiekoissa oli teipit ja eiköhän noissa uusissakin ole. Maxxis kumien kanssa tyypillisesti tosi helppo homma ja onnistuu jalkapumpullakin ilman suurempaa hikoilua.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Varmistetaan vielä, että löytyykö 2018 Spectral AL 7.0:n DT Swiss M1700 Spline -kiekoista vakiona tubeless-teipit? Eli venttiilit vaan kiinni, litkut sisään ja ilmat renkaisiin?
> 
> Onko kokemuksia, miten helppo/hankala homma tuo on vakiokiekoilla ja rengastuksella? Tarviiko napsautinta vai meneekö perus jalkapumpulla?



Juu on teipit valmiina. Litkutus saattaa onnistua jalkapumpullakin. Itse käytin kompuraa, koska sellainen nyt on tullut hankittua.

----------


## kauris

Spectralin DHF eturengas meni ihan jalkapumpulla. Luultavasti vakio takarengaskin menee mutta sitä en koittanut vaan asensin samantien sen tilalle DHRII:n joka niin ikään nousi jalkapumpulla. Tarvittaessa ensin sisäkumilla vanteelle nosto ja sitten vain toinen puoli auki (toinen jää sinne hyllylle nätisti), siltä puolelta sisuri ulos ja tubeless-venttiili tilalle litkujen kera.

edit. Paitsi, että mullahan on AL 6 ja siten 1900 eikä 1700 kiekot. Harmi sinänsä, 1700 kiekkojen takanapa kelpaisi.

----------


## Jyri K

Maxxisit on aina niin tiukat, että ihan turha ottaa kompuraa esille. Nousee kyllä vaikka millä pumpulla.

----------


## juhazz

Kiitoksia kaikille, eiköhän toi homma hoidu!

----------


## Korpijaakko

Onpa ollut paljon murhetta al spectralien kanssa jengillä. Noiden aiemmassa viestissä mainitsemieni kokoonpanovirheiden lisäksi itsellänikin oli tuo takahaarukan eturattaan puoleinen ala-akseli löysällä ja parin kymmenen km kohdalla pyöriny auki vaurioittaen kanssa kierrettä ja taittaen rungon luonnollisesti linkkuun. Omaa kokoa ei ollut enää jäljellä tälle vuodelle joten päädyttiin kaupan purkuun. Harmittaa lukea laadun olleen tätä luokkaa yleisemminkin, sillä pyörä ominaisuuksiltaan oli kyllä mainio ja tekisi mieli yrittää vielä uudelleen -19 mallin kanssa.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Mutta mistä johtuu/mikä vialla, kun vasemalla jalalla kunnolla kuormittaessa poljinta kuuluu sellainen laahaava, kahiseva, rahnaava ääni? Eli esim. tiukempaan ylämäkeen poljettaessa ja mitä kovempaa kuormittaa, sitä selvemmin ja kovemmin kuuluu.



Veikkaan, että noissa tilanteissa tulee valittua sellainen ratasyhdistelmä, että ketju hankaa etuvaihtajaan. Lienee myös mahdollista erehtyä, ja siten, että ääni ei kuulukaan keskiön tienoilta, vaan takaa, joten takavaihtajan säädötkin kannattaa tarkistaa, jos vaihde ei ole ihan kohdallaan. Poljiten laakereissa voi olla myös vikaa. Polkimien tai kampien löysyys luultavasti ilmenisi naksamisena, joten en usko, että niistä on kyse.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Onpa ollut paljon murhetta al spectralien kanssa jengillä. Noiden aiemmassa viestissä mainitsemieni kokoonpanovirheiden lisäksi itsellänikin oli tuo takahaarukan eturattaan puoleinen ala-akseli löysällä ja parin kymmenen km kohdalla pyöriny auki vaurioittaen kanssa kierrettä ja taittaen rungon luonnollisesti linkkuun. Omaa kokoa ei ollut enää jäljellä tälle vuodelle joten päädyttiin kaupan purkuun. Harmittaa lukea laadun olleen tätä luokkaa yleisemminkin, sillä pyörä ominaisuuksiltaan oli kyllä mainio ja tekisi mieli yrittää vielä uudelleen -19 mallin kanssa.



Eli kaupan purku onnistui ?

Kuinka monta päivää sulla oli käyttöönotosta aikaa ?

Mulla 30 päivän raja umpeutuu vissiiin huomenna tiistaina. Pyrin kaupan purkuun mielummin kuin takuurungon vaihtoon, koska luulen, että Spectral on hankala myydä, jos/kun ostajakandinaatti on tietoinen näistä lasten vaivoista, eikä se ole ostajaakaan kohtaan reilua myydä kyseenalaista runkoratkaisua.

----------


## kauris

No ota nyt ihmeessä yhteyttä ja ilmoita halustasti palauttaa ennen kuin 30 päivää umpeutuu. Senhän saa Canyonilla tehdä 30 päivän kuluessa ilman syytäkin. 
Siis jos haluat palauttaa pyörän ja saada kaikki rahat takaisin. 

Itse olen ihan tyytyväinen edelleen hankintaani (AL 6). Joka siis tuli tehtyä jo huhtikuussa muistaakseni. Eilen hain vielä Biltemassa käydessäni sen 7,90 maksavan "remmikiristimen", jolla satulatolpan helposti löystyvän "mutterin" saa vähän normaalia käsivoimaa vielä kireämmälle. Saapahan sillä tarvittaessa sitten suolakurkku tms purkin myös auki, jos käsivoimat eivät tahdo riittää. Kerran pari olen salsapurkin avannut lyömällä naulalla reiän purkin kanteen, koska sen jälkeen ne aukevat  :Hymy: 
Ainut minkä tekisin toisin tämän pyörän hankinnan suhteen olisi se, että ottaisin kuitenkin AL 7 mallin, jos nyt ostaisin. Väri on hieno vaikkei yhtä hieno kuin punainen mutta kiekot selkeästi paremmat. Ja siihen sitten muutoksena toisen eturattaan poisto ja NW-ratas ainoaksi. 
Tai jos olisin valmis laittamaan 3000 euroa, niin harkitsisin myös Commencalin sittemmin julkaistua 29-metaa mutta se menisi vielä astetta enemmän alamäkipyörän suuntaan ja joustomatkahan olisi silloin jo 170 mm.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> No ota nyt ihmeessä yhteyttä ja ilmoita halustasti palauttaa ennen kuin 30 päivää umpeutuu. Senhän saa Canyonilla tehdä 30 päivän kuluessa ilman syytäkin. 
> Siis jos haluat palauttaa pyörän ja saada kaikki rahat takaisin.



Jep, täytin sen kaavakkeen viime pe netissä palautukseen liittyen, en tiedä milloinka sitten käsittelevät sen ja vastaavat. Vai pitääkö soittaa ja varmistaa, että on mennyt perille.

Ehdin Spectraliin vaihtaa jo jarrut MT500 >> SLX ja orggisjarrut myin sujuvasti pois. No saapahan pyörän ainakin paremmin jarruilla sitten takasin ja joku tuleva asiakas ehkä sitten Spectralin valmiiksi SLX-jarruilla..

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Haluavat palautuksen sijaan vaihtaa Spectaraliin uuden rungon. Sanoin, että OK, mutta myyn Spectraliin kuitenkin sen jälkeen pois. Lupasivat, että kauppakirjan tekemällä ja heille sen lähettämällä 6 vuoden runkotakuu siirtyy uudelle omistajalle, kuulostaa reilulta. Toivottavasti mun Spectralin tuleva omistaja ei kärsi samasta vaivasta vaan saa nauttia pyöräilyn riemusta täpärillä.

Spectral tulee myyntiin sitten aikaan Eagle vaihteistolla ja Sramin Guide jarruilla.

----------


## Teromarkus

> 5.10 napsahti chainstay halki ja tänään MH kuljetti korjatun Spectralin kotiin. Uudessa chainstayssä merkintä 3A, vanhassa ei ollut mitään merkintää samalla kohtaa. Ihan tyytyväinen Canyonin toimintaan: 7.10 vein pyörän MH toimipisteeseen ja tänään toimittivat kotiin. Työn tekivät Turussa ja osa tuli Saksasta samaa tahtia Turkuun kuin pyörä Kuopiosta Turkuun. Canyonin Kari hoiti puhelimessa AsPan puolella hienosti asiaa.
> 
> Kasatessa pyörää satulatolppa tuli ekaa kertaa kiristettyä remmikiristimellä. Toivottavasti uusi chainstay kestää ja satulatolppa ei löysty enää. Viikonlopuksi pääseekin testaa pyörää heti Sappeelle!



Nyt kahden päivän viikonloppu Sappeen Parkissa takana, ja hissimäkineitsyys Spectralilla ja kuskilla menetetty! Tänään pesin pyörän kunnolla ja sisätiloissa suoritin kunnon läpikäynnin laakerien yms osalta. Uusi chainstay pysynyt vielä kasassa ja kaikki pultit monentissa paitsi iskarin molempien päiden pultit löysällä. 

Totta kai rungonvaihtoprosessi korpesi jonkun verran, mutta muuten pyörä pelaa hienosti ja on helppo laite ajaa noviisin käsissä. Ei siis ainakaan vielä lähde kiertoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Canyonin Turun huoltopiste hoiti tänään odotellessa Spectralin rungon vaihdon ja analysoi syyn, jota seurasi mainpivotin helicoil-kierteeen murtuminen. Syy oli ruuvilukitteen puute pultissa, jolloinka se oli alkanut löystymään ja murtanut rungon siten, että helicoil-kierre oli tippunut rungon sisälle. Uudessa rungossa on nyt kaikki uudet laakerit ja ruuvilukitteet ja momentit sun muut, elikä nyt pitäis kestää.  Turun toiminnalle pisteet 5/5, alkutuotannon toiminnalle ei ihan niin paljoa.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpRlM4Hi...d=otz96m1a2z5v

----------


## Tem

Joko tämä oli täällä:
https://gearjunkie.com/canyon-spectr...ke-recall-2018

----------


## elasto

> Joko tämä oli täällä:
> https://gearjunkie.com/canyon-spectr...ke-recall-2018



Tässä vielä tuo virallinen sivu:

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/ca...d-recall-alert

Jenkeissä ilmeisesti vähän tarkempaa tuo kuluttajasuoja, kun euroopassa voi kyllä myydä ihan hyvillä mielin sarjamurtuvia runkoja.

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Tässä vielä tuo virallinen sivu:
> 
> https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/ca...d-recall-alert
> 
> Jenkeissä ilmeisesti vähän tarkempaa tuo kuluttajasuoja, kun euroopassa voi kyllä myydä ihan hyvillä mielin sarjamurtuvia runkoja.



Takahaarukan tuotannossa tapahtunut valmistusvirhe koskee vain rajattua osaa alkutuotantoa. Euroopassa kaikki ongelman piirissä olevat asiakkaat on kontaktoitu henkilökohtaisesti ja takahaarukat vaihdetaan normaalisti takuun puitteissa.

----------


## kauris

Mutta Suomessa siis vaihto tehdään takuuna kuitenkin vasta silloin, kun murtuma ilmenee. Jenkeissä kaikille kyseisen tuotantoerän asiakkaille lähetetään tai vaihdetaan uudet takahaarukat joka tapauksessa. Jos vaihdon tekee itse eikä käytä liikkeessä, on ainakin osalle maksettu siitä pieni hyvitys. Minun mielestä olisi reilua, että Suomessakin, ainakin asiakkaan niin halutessa, tämän virheellisen erän takahaarukan saisi vaihdettua jo nyt eikä vasta, kun murtuma syntyy. Vaihdoin voisi ajoittaa itselle sopivampaan ajankohtaan kuten talveen eikä tarvitsi pelätä pyörän hajoavan ajossa tai jatkuvasti olla murtuman ehkä ilmestymistä tutkimassa.

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Mutta Suomessa siis vaihto tehdään takuuna kuitenkin vasta silloin, kun murtuma ilmenee. Jenkeissä kaikille kyseisen tuotantoerän asiakkaille lähetetään tai vaihdetaan uudet takahaarukat joka tapauksessa. Jos vaihdon tekee itse eikä käytä liikkeessä, on ainakin osalle maksettu siitä pieni hyvitys. Minun mielestä olisi reilua, että Suomessakin, ainakin asiakkaan niin halutessa, tämän virheellisen erän takahaarukan saisi vaihdettua jo nyt eikä vasta, kun murtuma syntyy. Vaihdoin voisi ajoittaa itselle sopivampaan ajankohtaan kuten talveen eikä tarvitsi pelätä pyörän hajoavan ajossa tai jatkuvasti olla murtuman ehkä ilmestymistä tutkimassa.



Näin toimitaan myös Euroopassa - kaikkiin ensimmäisen tuotantoerän asiakkaisiin on oltu yhteydessä kesän aikana henkilökohtaisesti ja takahaarukat vaihdetaan tarvittaessa/asiakkaan niin halutessa uusin. Ongelma koskee hyvin pientä osaa tuotannosta ja toimintamallimme ansiosta kaikki ongelman piirissä olevat asiakkaat ovat tiedossamme (jos pyörät olisi myyty jälleenmyyjien kautta, heidän tavoittamisensa olisi vaikeampaa). Asiakkaat jotka eivät ole saaneet meiltä yhteydenottoa, eivät ole ongelman piirissä ja voivat täysin huoletta jatkaa pyöränsä käyttöä.

----------


## Tommy

Tarkistin omasta Spectralista chainstayn eturattaan puoleisen pultin ja oli momentissa. Voi ilmeisesti olettaa, että kierrelukitetta on muistettu käyttää. Huomasin kuitenkin etuvaihtajaa irroittaessani, että toinen sen kiinnityspulteista oli tehtaalla vedetty väärille kierteille. Pultti oli tiukka irroittaa ja huomasin heti kiinnitysreiän kierteestä, että kaikki ei ole ookoo. Irroitin laakerin pölysuojan (sen, missä vaihtaja on kiinni) ja sen takana olikin alumiinisia kierteenpalasia jonkin verran. Soitin Canyonin aspaan ja asia hoitui nopeasti. Muutama tunti sitten tuli ilmoitus sähköpostiin, että ovat laittaneet osan tulemaan matkahuollon pakettina. Tehtaan kokoonpanolinjassa on sanomisen varaa, mutta Suomen pään toiminnasta voi antaa ison plussan!

----------


## Slatan

Minulle on teiltä (Canyonilta) tullut sähköpostiviestit 27.6 ja 4.9, jossa kerrotaan ongelmasta. Siinä pyydetään tarkistamaan takahaarukka hiushalkeamien varalta ja on ohjeet kuinka toimia, jos sellainen löytyy. Viestistä ei käy ilmi, että olisi mahdollista vaihtaa ehjä takahaarukka. Onkohan saamani viesti kuvatunlainen "henkilökohtainen kontaktointi" vai yleinen viesti kaikille Spectralin ostajille?

----------


## kauris

Minä ymmärrän ja oletan että on ja olen nyt itsekin lähettänyt pyynnön runkonumerokuvalla varustettuna jotta saan haarukan vaihdatettua jos ja kun oma pyöräni kuuluu "kohderyhmään". Odotan vastausta sähköpostiini. Todellakin vaihdatan haarukan mieluummin nyt kuin sitten jos tai kun vaurio kuitenkin ilmaantuu yllättäen ja hankalaan aikaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Minulle on teiltä (Canyonilta) tullut sähköpostiviestit 27.6 ja 4.9, jossa kerrotaan ongelmasta. Siinä pyydetään tarkistamaan...



Tätä varmaan kannattaa kysyä henkilökohtaisesti sieltä Canyonilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Minulle on teiltä (Canyonilta) tullut sähköpostiviestit 27.6 ja 4.9, jossa kerrotaan ongelmasta. Siinä pyydetään tarkistamaan takahaarukka hiushalkeamien varalta ja on ohjeet kuinka toimia, jos sellainen löytyy. Viestistä ei käy ilmi, että olisi mahdollista vaihtaa ehjä takahaarukka. Onkohan saamani viesti kuvatunlainen "henkilökohtainen kontaktointi" vai yleinen viesti kaikille Spectralin ostajille?



Tämä on yhteydenotto mihin olemme viestinnässämme viitanneet. Se on lähetetty vain ongelman piirissä oleville ensimmäisen tuotantoerän asiakkaille. On tärkeää ymmärtää, että koska kyseessä on yksittäisen hitsaajan tuotannossa tekemä virhe, ongelma ei koske kaikkia ensimmäisen tuotantoerän takahaarukoita. Tietoomme ei myöskään ole tullut tapauksia, joissa hiushalkeama olisi aiheuttanut vaaratilanteita käyttäjille. Asiakaspalvelumme auttaa mielellään kaikissa tuotteisiimme liittyvissä kysymyksissä. Jos sähköpostiin ei tule kohtuullisessa ajassa vastausta, kannattaa tarkistaa viestin perilletulo puhelimitse.

----------


## Vito78

^voi hitsari parkaa...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JouniJK

> Arvoisat Canyon-tietäjät! Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 kotiutui viikolla ja tänään kävin testilenkillä. On kyllä ihan eri maailmasta kuin lähes 10-vuotias "nussin" viemä Cube LTD Team. Mutta mistä johtuu/mikä vialla, kun vasemalla jalalla kunnolla kuormittaessa poljinta kuuluu sellainen laahaava, kahiseva, rahnaava ääni? Eli esim. tiukempaan ylämäkeen poljettaessa ja mitä kovempaa kuormittaa, sitä selvemmin ja kovemmin kuuluu. Tasaisella kevyesti polkiessa ei kuulu mitään.
> 
> Mutta ensikokeilulla aivan loistava fillari, kun saa säädöt kohdilleen (lähinnä vaihde- ja jarrukahvat lähemmäksi käsiä).



Joko rahisevan äänen syy on paikallistettu?

----------


## BlueRoan

> Joko rahisevan äänen syy on paikallistettu?



Ei ole. Etuvaihtajan en usko ääntä pitävän, aika hyvin keskellä ketjulinjaa. Ääni kuuluu samalla lailla molemmilla eturattailla. Kammet kiristin, eivät olleet löysällä. Seuraavaksi kai pitää kokeilla vaihtaa polkimet, josko ääni tulisi siitä.

----------


## hakpas

Spectralin geometriataulukossa lukee nykyään keulan joustoksi 160mm! Mainosteksteissä puhutaan kuiten 150mm. Pientä säätöä luvassa...tai vahinko?
Oman lyhyen kokemuksen perusteella voi sanoa ettei 160mm keulasta ainakaan haittaa ole.

----------


## duris

Eikö Canyon enää tarjoa alennuksia tietyöstä malleista UCI lisenssille? Muutama viikko sitten oli vielä sivu malleista olemassa, mutta nyt on poistettu.

----------


## Late_h

Onko täällä ensimmäisen sukupolven Spectralien (2014-2017?) omistajien pyörät tulleet millä Monarch takaiskarin tunella? Luin saksalaisten foorumeilta, että ns base tune Monarchille pitäisi olla L/L3 eli kevyimmästä päästä, mutta oma L-kokoinen 2017 AL 6.0 EX on tullut jäykemmällä M/M tunella. Kyselin Canyonin aspasta tästä ja sanoivat, että isomman runkokoon ja oletettavasti painavamman kuskin vuoksi tulee myös iskarissa jäykempi tune.

Takapää tuntyy kyllä hyvältä nytkin (kuski 90kg+), mutta vähän huvittaisi kokeilla ensi kaudelle jotain paremmin säädettävää/järeämpää iskaria kun pyörällä tulee käytyä myös bike parkissa. Kiikarissa ollut Monarch Plus RC3 ja uusi Cane Creekin DB Air IL. Jälkimmäinen kiinnostaa laajojen säätömahdollisuuksien vuoksi, mutta riskinä toki ettei löydä säätöjä ikinä kohdalleen.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Se satulaputken holkki kannattaa kiristää käsikireälle ja sen jälkeen vielä 1/4 kierros remmiavaimella (https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...aja-2000016986). Tuolla on oma pysynyt kireällä.



Kiitos vinkistä, tuli haettua tuo ja kiristettyä holkki. Sen jälkeen ei ole tuota ärsyttävää narinaa enää pyörästä kuulunut ajossa, eli ilmeisesti hieman löysä holkki aiheutti tämän. 

Tuossa väkästelin tuommoisen lokarin suojaamaan hieman suurempaa kuraa lentämästä tuonne takaiskarin ja keskiön suunnille. Ihan hyvin toimi eilisen koeajon perusteella.

----------


## Slatan

> Näin toimitaan myös Euroopassa - kaikkiin ensimmäisen tuotantoerän asiakkaisiin on oltu yhteydessä kesän aikana henkilökohtaisesti ja takahaarukat vaihdetaan tarvittaessa/asiakkaan niin halutessa uusin. Ongelma koskee hyvin pientä osaa tuotannosta ja toimintamallimme ansiosta kaikki ongelman piirissä olevat asiakkaat ovat tiedossamme (jos pyörät olisi myyty jälleenmyyjien kautta, heidän tavoittamisensa olisi vaikeampaa). Asiakkaat jotka eivät ole saaneet meiltä yhteydenottoa, eivät ole ongelman piirissä ja voivat täysin huoletta jatkaa pyöränsä käyttöä.



Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Minä olen saanut kesän aikana yhteydenoton, jolloin kuulun ongelman piiriin. Tiedustelin Canyonilta mahdollisuutta vaihtaa takahaarukka uuteen talven aikana, mutta minulle vastattiin, että ainoastaan murtumatapauksissa vaihdetaan. Eli Europassa ei siis toimita samalla tavalla kuin Usassa!

----------


## kauris

Vahvistan tämän. Pyysin vaihtoa varotoimenpiteenä ja siitä kieltäydyttiin. Kaikki tämän etukäteen kartoitetun mahdollisesti väärin hitsatun erän pyörät eivät kuulemma ole kuitenkaan väärin hitsattuja ja eivät vaihda ilman murtumaa. Totta on, että hyvin se on minulla ajossa kestänyt huhtikuusta asti. En tosin ole ajanut parkissa mutta muutoin ihan reippaasti kyllä. Ja toki se vaihdetaan jos murtuma myöhemmin kuitenkin tulee mutta silti ärsyttävää, että toisaalla vaihdetaan varmuudeksi ja toisaalla ei vaikka pyytäisi. Vaihtamalla varmuudeksi kaikki mahdolliset ongelmaerän haarukat vältettäisiin se, että pyörä seisoo tallissa parhaana ajokautena tai juuri esim jonkun lomareissun ajot estäen. Ja kun se mahdollisesti viallinen erä nyt ei muistaakseni ollut kuin joitain satoja kappaleita (Suomen osalta varmaan enintään parikymmentä) niin vaihtaisivat nyt Euroopassa / Suomessakin ihan suosiolla.

----------


## Vito78

> Vahvistan tämän. Pyysin vaihtoa varotoimenpiteenä ja siitä kieltäydyttiin. Kaikki tämän etukäteen kartoitetun mahdollisesti väärin hitsatun erän pyörät eivät kuulemma ole kuitenkaan väärin hitsattuja ja eivät vaihda ilman murtumaa. Totta on, että hyvin se on minulla ajossa kestänyt huhtikuusta asti. En tosin ole ajanut parkissa mutta muutoin ihan reippaasti kyllä. Ja toki se vaihdetaan jos murtuma myöhemmin kuitenkin tulee mutta silti ärsyttävää, että toisaalla vaihdetaan varmuudeksi ja toisaalla ei vaikka pyytäisi. Vaihtamalla varmuudeksi kaikki mahdolliset ongelmaerän haarukat vältettäisiin se, että pyörä seisoo tallissa parhaana ajokautena tai juuri esim jonkun lomareissun ajot estäen. Ja kun se mahdollisesti viallinen erä nyt ei muistaakseni ollut kuin joitain satoja kappaleita (Suomen osalta varmaan enintään parikymmentä) niin vaihtaisivat nyt Euroopassa / Suomessakin ihan suosiolla.



Hankalaa asiasta tekee vielä se, että vaihtamattomuus varmasti jonkin verran vaikeuttaa jälleenmyyntiä vaikka uusikin omistaja kuinka saisi uuden chainstayn jos vanha menee rikki.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Vahvistan tämän. Pyysin vaihtoa varotoimenpiteenä ja siitä kieltäydyttiin. Kaikki tämän etukäteen kartoitetun mahdollisesti väärin hitsatun erän pyörät eivät kuulemma ole kuitenkaan väärin hitsattuja ja eivät vaihda ilman murtumaa. Totta on, että hyvin se on minulla ajossa kestänyt huhtikuusta asti. En tosin ole ajanut parkissa mutta muutoin ihan reippaasti kyllä. Ja toki se vaihdetaan jos murtuma myöhemmin kuitenkin tulee mutta silti ärsyttävää, että toisaalla vaihdetaan varmuudeksi ja toisaalla ei vaikka pyytäisi. Vaihtamalla varmuudeksi kaikki mahdolliset ongelmaerän haarukat vältettäisiin se, että pyörä seisoo tallissa parhaana ajokautena tai juuri esim jonkun lomareissun ajot estäen. Ja kun se mahdollisesti viallinen erä nyt ei muistaakseni ollut kuin joitain satoja kappaleita (Suomen osalta varmaan enintään parikymmentä) niin vaihtaisivat nyt Euroopassa / Suomessakin ihan suosiolla.



Yhteenveto tähänastisesta asiaan liittyvästä yleisestä keskustelusta:

1. Nyt uutisoitu Yhdysvalloissa tehty takaisinkutsu on saatu päätökseen jo useampi kuukausi sitten. Julkaisun aikataulu johtuu paikallisten viranomaisten aikatauluista, joihin emme voi vaikuttaa.
2. Kokemuksemme mukaan virheellisesti hitsattuihin takahaarukoihin ilmestyy hiushalkeama ensimmäisten kymmenien ajokilometrien aikana. Kaikki mahdollisen ongelman piirissä olevat pyörät ovat olleet käytössä nyt jo puoli vuotta. Jos pyöräsi takahaarukka kuuluisi ongelmatapausten joukkoon, se olisi jo haljennut. Ehjän takahaarukan vaihtaminen toiseen ehjään ei ole tarpeen.
3. Valmistajan tuotevastuu kattaa myös myöhemmät omistajat. Näiltä osin käytetyn pyörän jälleenmyynnissä/ostossa ei ole riskiä.

Lisäksi olemme tarjonneet kaikile asiasta huolissaan oleville ja meihin yhteyksissä olleille asiakkaille mahdollisuuden toimittaa pyörä veloituksetta toimipaikkaamme Turkuun tarkistettavaksi. Haluamme korostaa, että olemme tässäkin asiassa ehdottomasti asiakkaidemme tukena, emmekä halua vastakkainasettelua. Pyydämme kaikkia lisätietoja kaipaavia olemaan yhteydessä asiakaspalveluumme puhelimitse tai sähköpostitse.

----------


## kauris

Kyllä, näin olemme keskustelleet sähköpostitse. Olisin haarukan kuitenkin kertomanieni syiden takia vaihtanut ja minulle sopivimpaan aikaan kun pari viestiä ylempänä kerroitte (slatanin lainaus tuossa yllä) että haarukka vaihdetaan myös asiakkaan niin halutessa. Tämä aiheutti väärinymmärryksen ja minulta ja slatanilta ja oletettavasti muutamalta muultakin yhteydenottoja.

Edit. Minä olen ihan tyytyväinen muutoin pyörääni ja Canyoniin kyllä. En ole aikeissa pyörää myöskään myydä tässä lähivuosina ainakaan.

----------


## X-terra

Ilmeisesti M-koon Exceed on oikean kokoinen 178 senttiselle, jonka jalan sisäpuolen pituus on 83 senttiä? L-koko lienee selvästi iso?

----------


## elasto

> Ilmeisesti M-koon Exceed on oikean kokoinen 178 senttiselle, jonka jalan sisäpuolen pituus on 83 senttiä? L-koko lienee selvästi iso?



Se on siinä ja siinä. Riippuu aika pitkälti omista mieltymyksistä. Mulla on M-kokoinen ja mitat 175/82cm. Oon ajanut vakio 80mm stemmillä ja myös 90mm stemmillä. Tällä hetkellä pyörässä on 80mm stemmi -17 asteen kulmalla.

----------


## elasto

Uusia malleja Torquesta ja Spectralista julkaistu. Saa nähdä meinaavatko uudistaa Striveä ollenkaan huhuista huolimatta vai jääköhän kyseinen malli kohta kokonaan pois? Olisi kyllä kiva nähdä joku pidempijoustoinen 29er mallistossa.

----------


## Late_h

^ Pakkohan Canyonin on pian tuoda joku ~150mm joustava 29er endurotäpäri markkinoille kun hype on niin valtavaa. Uudessa Spectralissa myös odotetusti nykytrendin mukaan Fox 36:sta keulilla ja "piggyback" iskaria (mikä lie tuo lisäsäiliö suomeksi). Mahtaakohan tuo Torque olla millainen mörssäri Suomen hissimäkiin ja "enskapoluille"? Maailmalla ainakin kehuvat sen olevan hyvinkin poljettava joustomääriin nähden.

----------


## Late_h

Näyttäisi myös ainakin speksien mukaan joustomatkat pidentyneen Spectralissa 10 millillä kummassakin päässä (nyt 160/150mm). Tämäkin viestisi siihen suuntaan, että Strive nykyisellään 160mm joustavana jäänee pois.

----------


## terro

Ilmeisesti Spectral CF 7:ssa siirrytty 11 rattaiseen takakasettiin (isoin ratas vain 42 piikkinen). Harmi jos näin. 

Jännästi sivun isossa yläkuvassa on 12 rattainen kasetti kuitenkin ja vaihtaja kuitenkin merkitty 12-vaihteiseksi.

----------


## kauris

"Käytimme huomattavasti aikaa oikean rengaskoon valintaan uuteen Spectraliin. Päädyimme 27,5" kiekkoihin ja 2,4" renkaisiin siksi, että ne tarjoavat täydellisen tasapainon rengaspidon, hallittavuuden ja leikkisyyden välillä."

Mielenkiintoisia valintoja tän vuoden malleihin verrattuna. Erityisesti se, että nyt rengastus onkin 2.4 dhrII edessä ja takana. 2.6 renkaista luovuttiin vaikka ne just oli kuuminta hottia ja hauskasti edelleen tuon lainaamani tekstin viereisessä olevassa kuvassa verrataan 2.8 renkaan kaarteessa ruttuuntunutta kylkeä kauniisti kaartuvaan 2.6 kylkeen. Vanneleveys sama 30 mm uudistetuissa malleissakin.  
Uutuutta on monien mallien foxin keulat ja iskarit. Myös Pikeä / deluxea edelleen joissain. Melko merkittävä muutos myös se, että edessä on osassa malleista nyt 160 mm ja takana 150 mm joustoa ja osassa vanha 150/140 mm. Vai onkohan oikeasti kaikissa jo tuo pidempi mutta sivut osin päivittämättä. Huononnusta on hintoihin nähden tullut kiekoissa. Vielä 2990 euron cf mallissakin on vain spline 1900 kiekot. Vasta 3500 euron mallissa 1700 kiekot. Halvemmankin pään malleihin on toisaalta tullut kuituiset Canyon G5 stongat. 2500 euron ja 7000 euron malleissa sama ohjaustanko! Ja mites toi G5 stemmi ja heidän ohjainlaakeri. Näyttää erikoiselta. Ettei vain ole omaa standardia eli stemmiä ei voi vaihtaa käytännössä kuin Canyonin omaan vastavaan tai sitten pitää vaihtaa ohjainlaakerikin.  

Nyt jäi mietityttämään itseäni lähinnä se, että päivittäessäni kuukausi pari sitten oman 2018 spectralin 150 mm Piken debonair-ruodon uusimpaan malliin, olisin voinut samalla päivittää sen yhtä hyvin 160 mm versioon. Olis sitten ollut osat molempiin pituuksiin. No voinhan sen tehdä ensi kesänä edelleen sillä noin 35 euron lisäpanostuksella jos haluan. Mutta perä jäisi 140 milliin vai voikohan senkin päivityttää koko iskaria vaihtamatta? Mulla Rockarin Deluxe. Ja siinä tapauksessa onhan rungon geometria muutoin ihan identtinen kuluvan vuoden mallin kanssa???

2.6 rengasleveyteen olen sinänsä ollut itse ihan tyytyväinen ja uskon, että ne sopii omaan pääasiassa hitaassa vauhdissa täkäläisessä kivikkojuurakossa liukasteluun ihan hyvin. Kun olen kuitenkin sen alkuperäisen pieninappulaisen takakumin jo vaihtanut DHRII malliin. Canyon on varmaan todennut, että nopeampaan trailiajoon ja parkkien bermeihin se 2.4 maistuu paremmin kokeneille kuskeille joita ovat myös ammattimaiset pyöräarvostelijat.

----------


## hece

Luulisin että vielä virheitä teknisissä tiedoissa ja kaikki mallit olisivat 160/150. Pidempi keula ainakin nostaa keskiötä ja 2.6->2.4 kompensoitua tätä muutosta. Mutta ei siis tietoa onko etukolmio sama kuin ennen. Takajouston nyt voi muuttaa monella tavalla.

AL -malleja on enää kaksi, 5.0 ja 6.0. AL 7.0 -mallissa oli aiemmin noi M1700-kiekot. Nyt saa tosiaan maksaa CF 8.0-mallista 3500e jos ei halua DT:n kynsivaparia.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> AL -malleja on enää kaksi, 5.0 ja 6.0. AL 7.0 -mallissa oli aiemmin noi M1700-kiekot.



2018 malleissa oli kyllä al 5.0 sekä al 6.0 m1900 kiekot kynsivaparilla ja al 7.0 m1700 kiekot ratchetilla.

----------


## Late_h

> Canyon on varmaan todennut, että nopeampaan trailiajoon ja parkkien bermeihin se 2.4 maistuu paremmin kokeneille kuskeille joita ovat myös ammattimaiset pyöräarvostelijat.



Näin on tosiaan ainakin muistaakseni Bikeradarin toimittaja kommentoinut kuluneen vuoden mallista, että pyörä olisi vielä parempi ns. normaalin kokoisilla 2,4-2,5 WT kumeilla. En ole itse päässyt vertailemaan, mutta voisin myös kuvitella, että 2,6 toimisi Suomen hitaammilla poluilla hyvänä yleisrenkaana.

Kaikkiaan aika huolimattomasti lanseerattu uusi pyörä nettisivuille kun tekstit, kuvat ja speksit ovat vähän miten sattuu.

----------


## Kalle H

Paljonko noilla 2,4-2,5" renkailla on oikeasti kokoeroa vs. 2,6" renkaat? Olen itse ymmärtänyt (foorumi juttujen mukaan), että nuo ovat käytännössä saman levyisiä ja välillä voi olla jopa niin päin, että 2,5 WT rengas on isompi kuin 2,6" rengas.

----------


## hece

> 2018 malleissa oli kyllä al 5.0 sekä al 6.0 m1900 kiekot kynsivaparilla ja al 7.0 m1700 kiekot ratchetilla.



Taisi mun viestin pisteet hämätä, mutta juuri noin tarkoitin  :Hymy:  Nyt siis Al-mallia saa vain m1900-kiekoilla, joutuu satsaamaan toiseksi halvimpaan hiilikuitumalliin jos se ei kelpaa.

----------


## Juhlep

Olin ajatellut ostaa ensimmäiseksi täysjousitetuksi pyöräksi tämän 2019 mallin spectralin. Mutta nyt kun joustoa on lisätty nii mietin, että onko siinä jo liikaa joustoa.
Tällä hetkellä asun Saksassa joten ajaminen on sitä, että aluksi kiipeäminen  ylös ja sit kovaa alas.
Kysymys siis, että onko järkevämpi ostaa uusi neuron vai tämä uusi spectral?

----------


## Makkke

> Olin ajatellut ostaa ensimmäiseksi täysjousitetuksi pyöräksi tämän 2019 mallin spectralin. Mutta nyt kun joustoa on lisätty nii mietin, että onko siinä jo liikaa joustoa.
> Tällä hetkellä asun Saksassa joten ajaminen on sitä, että aluksi kiipeäminen  ylös ja sit kovaa alas.
> Kysymys siis, että onko järkevämpi ostaa uusi neuron vai tämä uusi spectral?



Tuskin voi mennä vikaan jos ostat 2019 mallin , varsinkin kun ajat myös alamäkeen. Minulla on 2018 malli ja se kiipeää hyvin, eikä hytky ja notku kun polkee vähän reilummin. Myös 27.5 renkaat ovat ketterämmät alamäessä.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Olen kyllä hiukan yllättynyt, jos sieltä ei ensi vuodeksikaan sitä pitkäjoustoista kaksysiä ole tulossa. Kai siinä joku suurempi filosofia  sitten on takana, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## terro

Näköjään Canyon nyt korjaillut noita Spectralin speksejä, ainakin takakasetit muuttuneet 12 rattaisiksi.

----------


## elasto

> Näyttäisi myös ainakin speksien mukaan joustomatkat pidentyneen Spectralissa 10 millillä kummassakin päässä (nyt 160/150mm). Tämäkin viestisi siihen suuntaan, että Strive nykyisellään 160mm joustavana jäänee pois.



Vaikuttaa kyllä siltä ettei tuohon väliin jää kauheasti Strivelle tilaa. Paitsi tietty 29erina, joka olisi itselle mieluisin. Tuntuu vaan oudolta tehdä tuohon väliin kokonaan uutta pyörää vain eri rengaskoolla. Voisivat tehdä Spectralista taas 29er version.





> "Käytimme huomattavasti aikaa oikean rengaskoon valintaan uuteen Spectraliin. Päädyimme 27,5" kiekkoihin ja 2,4" renkaisiin siksi, että ne tarjoavat täydellisen tasapainon rengaspidon, hallittavuuden ja leikkisyyden välillä."



Hassua kun jotenkin muistelen lukeneeni ihan samanlaisen tekstin 2018 Spectralin julkaisussa kuinka 2,6" rengas on valittu, koska se on täydellinen kompromissi tavallisen maastorenkaan ja plussarenkaan välistä.

Itse olen enempi tuon tavallisen maastorenkaan kannalla suurimassa osassa mun ajoista. Läskipyörä sitten erikseen lumikeleille.





> Näköjään Canyon nyt korjaillut noita Spectralin speksejä, ainakin takakasetit muuttuneet 12 rattaisiksi.



Silti ainakin jossain malleissa mitä katoin näytti olevan 11spd vipu, mutta kaikki muut osat 12spd.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Hassua kun jotenkin muistelen lukeneeni ihan samanlaisen tekstin 2018 Spectralin julkaisussa kuinka 2,6" rengas on valittu, koska se on täydellinen kompromissi tavallisen maastorenkaan ja plussarenkaan välistä.



Joo, todella hassua, minäkin muistan tuon 2.6" renkaan ylistyksen.  

Vaikuttaa vähän  samalta filosofialta kuin jossain(kun en ihan varmasti muista lähdettä niin jääköön sanomatta) 29+ rengaskoon ylistys. "Tarjoaa kaikki läskirenkaan edut ilman sen huonoja puolia".

----------


## Juhlep

Terve. 

Olen 178 pitkä. Uudessa spectralissa (taisi olla myös 2018 vuoden mallissa.) M koko on määritelty 170-178cm ajajan pituudeksi ja L koossa 178-186cm. 
Onko jollakin kokemusta tai vinkkiä, että kumpi koko kannattaisi valita?

----------


## Antza44

> Terve. 
> 
> Olen 178 pitkä. Uudessa spectralissa (taisi olla myös 2018 vuoden mallissa.) M koko on määritelty 170-178cm ajajan pituudeksi ja L koossa 178-186cm. 
> Onko jollakin kokemusta tai vinkkiä, että kumpi koko kannattaisi valita?



Väittäsin, että L on oikeampi koko sinullekkin. Olen 180cm ja ajoin keväällä L ja en olis ainakaan pienempää harkinnukkaan. L tuntui kyllä hyvältä. XL tuumailin jopa, mutta en jaksa muistaa testasinko sitäkin.

----------


## hakpas

^^ L-koko taitaa olla sopiva, MUTTA vain jos jalan pituus riittää siihen. Itse 178cm, L-koko ja jalka 86cm. Noin 15mm voi satulaa säätää vielä alemmaksi KS-tolpalla, sillä Reverb tolpalla säätövaraa jäänee mun mitoilla noin 5mm vähemmän.

----------


## Jone51

Osaakos joku lonkalta sanoa mitä eroa osien puolesta 2019 mallin neuron 7.0 ja viime vuoden 8.0:lla on? Äkkiseltään katottuna vaan kiekot ja kammet vähän huonompaa ja 500e vähemmän hintaa. Geometria ja joustot toki muuttunut.

edit: No olihan siellä tosiaan erona rythm vs performance keula kun tarkemmin katsoi, no lähinnä siis painoa enemmän, mutta ei tuo siltikään huonolta diililtä vaikuta. Rouva siis on haikaillut mun 8.0:n perään ja ajattelin että itselle hankkisi tuon modernimman geometrian, mutta muuten tulis vähän takapakkia osissa.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Onko täällä kukaan 2018 -mallin Spectralin omistaja lähellä 168cm? Eli kaverin puolesta kyselen kokosuositusta ja laskuri näyttäs S-kokoa hänen mitalleen (juuri tuo 168cm). Spectralin koot näytti pituuden puolesta menevän niin, että S-koko 162-170cm ja M-koko 170-178cm. Omassa pyörässä (Cannondale) olin juuri M ja L-koon välissä ja otin onneksi isomman vaihtoehdon, pienempi ois todennäköisesti ollu liian pieni. Kaveri oli käyny ajaan jonkun toisen merkin S-kokoa ja se oli tuntunut ehkä hiukan pieneltä, siitä pieni arpominen S ja M-koon välillä. Jalan sisämittaa mulla ei ole tällä hetkellä tiedossa..

Edit. jalan sisämitta 76cm.

----------


## duris

Onkohan kukaan punninnut tai löytyisikö jostain painot noille Canyonin Iridium putkiosille, mitä esim. Exceedin  halvimmissa malleissa? Kiinnostaisi paljon noista saisi painoa pois vaihtamalla kevyemnpiin.

----------


## jankki

> Onko täällä kukaan 2018 -mallin Spectralin omistaja lähellä 168cm? Eli kaverin puolesta kyselen kokosuositusta ja laskuri näyttäs S-kokoa hänen mitalleen (juuri tuo 168cm). Spectralin koot näytti pituuden puolesta menevän niin, että S-koko 162-170cm ja M-koko 170-178cm. Omassa pyörässä (Cannondale) olin juuri M ja L-koon välissä ja otin onneksi isomman vaihtoehdon, pienempi ois todennäköisesti ollu liian pieni. Kaveri oli käyny ajaan jonkun toisen merkin S-kokoa ja se oli tuntunut ehkä hiukan pieneltä, siitä pieni arpominen S ja M-koon välillä. Jalan sisämittaa mulla ei ole tällä hetkellä tiedossa..



Itse 170cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta 79cm. Canyonin laskuri suositteli S-kokoa mutta tilasin M:n ja olen tyytyväinen. Satulaa olisi vielä varaa laskea useampi sentti jos olisi tarvetta.

----------


## kauris

Stemmi ainakin oli ihan kohtuukevyt muistaakseni.

----------


## lego

> Vaikuttaa kyllä siltä ettei tuohon väliin jää kauheasti Strivelle tilaa. Paitsi tietty 29erina, joka olisi itselle mieluisin. Tuntuu vaan oudolta tehdä tuohon väliin kokonaan uutta pyörää vain eri rengaskoolla. Voisivat tehdä Spectralista taas 29er version.



Canyonin instagramissa tuore kuva strivestä ja kommentien perusteella kyseessä olisi 29er

----------


## Suvanto

Uusien Neuronien toimitukset ovat alkaneet ja ovat kuukauden etuajassa arvioidusta toimitusajasta siihen, joka annettiin tilatessa. Tilaus tehtiin heti uusien mallien julkaisun jälkeen. Seurantakoodi tipahti tänään.

----------


## Jarpeli

Harmi kun eivät tehneet stumpjumpperia ilman soessu lisää. 
Nerven aikanaan omistaneena jäin aikanaan kaipaamaan hieman kovempaan menoon tarkoitettua vehjettä. 
Aikanaan vannoin että seuraava tulee olemaan 27.5 mutta ehkäpä tuo kömpelö fiilis on geometria kysymys.
Vähän ehkä iso rako jää tuote portfolioon kun neuron on ehkä vielä kuitenki turhan nerve. Ja spectralin 29 on poistettu valikoimasta.. ja jostais syystä menivät ja tekivät spectralista turhankin enduron.. taitaa tuo 2019 spectral olla liika jyrmy pohjammaan lakeuksille ja perus polkulenkeille.. vai onkohan näin?

----------


## Rispa

> Terve. 
> 
> Olen 178 pitkä. Uudessa spectralissa (taisi olla myös 2018 vuoden mallissa.) M koko on määritelty 170-178cm ajajan pituudeksi ja L koossa 178-186cm. 
> Onko jollakin kokemusta tai vinkkiä, että kumpi koko kannattaisi valita?



Itellä mittaa kanssa 178cm m tuntu ehkä aavistuksen ketterämmälle mutta silti pienelle. L koko tuntu heti tutummalle, kun testas edellinenkin pyörä oli L koko liekkö tottumuksesta kiinni? Itse päädyin tohon l kokoon ja hyvin on toiminu 18-malli kyseessä.

----------


## terro

Canyonilta iso läjä uusia pyöriä. Ainakin Neuronin CF-malleja ja Neuron:ON sähköpyörät. Ja uusittuja Spectral:ON malleja.

----------


## elasto

Ihan mielenkiintoinen tuo Neuron CF. Tuollaista toivoin joskus 2-3 vuotta sitten, mutta odotellessa tuli ostettua jo toisen merkkinen täpäri.

----------


## Late_h

Tosi hieno on tuo uusi Neuron CF. Hauskaa miten arvosteluissa sanotaan Neuronia erityisesti geometrian puolesta hieman kesyltä tai tavalliselta. Pari-kolme vuotta sitten julkaistut trail 29" Santa Cruz Hightower ja YT Jeffsy ovat lähes identtisiä geoltaan Neuronin kanssa ja niitä on taas aikanaan pidetty enemmän aggressiivisemman pään trailitykkeinä. Mutta näinhän se kehitys ja erityisesti markkinointi vie asioita eteenpäin vuosi vuodelta. Neuroniin kun hankkii keulaan 140mm ilmajousen ruodon niin on käytännössä identtinen SC Hightowerin kanssa, jopa hieman pidempi.

Canyonin uudet maasturit on kaikki järjestään tosi hienoja ja uudessa Neuronissakin vielä ruuvattava keskiö (tosin ei ole tuo pressfittikään aiheuttanut omassa mitään ongelmia). Isot odotukset millainen pidempijoustoinen 29" sieltä tulee. Vaikkakin tuo Neuron CF esim. Maxxis Minionein ja pidemmällä keulalla varustettuna olisi varmasti riittävä Suomen enska-ajeluihin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Pole on tehnyt tehtävänsä, 67.5 keulakulma 29 vehkeessä näyttää paperilla jyrkältä. Ja onhan se sentti vähemmän joustoa aika paljon juuri tuossa kohtaa, onko se traili vai kevyt enska. Yt:llähän on race mallit joissa sentti lisää joustoa ja 27.5 versiossa on jo 150mm vakionakin eli jos testaa uutta neuronia pienellä runkokoolla jossa 27.5 renkaat ja vaikka 27.5 150mm jefsyä niin alamäessä eron varmasti huomaa. 

Noin muuten niin ainahan vaaditaan lisää ja enemmän, jokainen kategoria saa jäykkyyttä ja joustoa lisää joka vuosi 😂 Ei ollut 2010 trailipyörässä 150mm joustoa ja 66 keulakulma vaan alle 130mm ja ehkä 67-68.

----------


## Korpi

Miksiköhän Neuronista on vaikea löytää mitään tietoa... Aika samankaltaisesta Jeffsy:stä on keskustelua joka foorumilla. Onko tuo XC historia ja muuten epäseksikkyys? Mitä oleellisia eroja hiilikuitu ja alumiini versioissa? Tiedossa trail/enduro versio?

----------


## Pexxi

> Miksiköhän Neuronista on vaikea löytää mitään tietoa... Aika samankaltaisesta Jeffsy:stä on keskustelua joka foorumilla. Onko tuo XC historia ja muuten epäseksikkyys? Mitä oleellisia eroja hiilikuitu ja alumiini versioissa? Tiedossa trail/enduro versio?



Ensimmäiset taidetaan toimittaa vasta nyt tämän kuun alussa?

----------


## Korpi

Ai, luulin että alumiini versio on jo ollut markkinoilla.

----------


## TUbbU

> Mitä oleellisia eroja hiilikuitu ja alumiini versioissa?



Hiilikuituversiossa on kai ihan uusi takajousitus, kun taas alumiinirunkoisessa on vanha design käytössä. Tuossa video tuon hiilikuituisen jousituksesta:
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/496197/

Lisäksi keskiön tyypissä on eroa alumiinin ja hiilikuidun välillä. Itse en ole vielä huomannut muita oleellisia eroja rungoissa.

----------


## terro

On kyllä hintaisekseen hyvän oloinen paketti tuo uudistetun Neuronin edullisin hiilikuituversio: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-cf-8-0.html

Eikä tuo kallein alumiininenkaan hassumpi ole.

----------


## TUbbU

> On kyllä hintaisekseen hyvän oloinen paketti tuo uudistetun Neuronin edullisin hiilikuituversio: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-cf-8-0.html
> 
> Eikä tuo kallein alumiininenkaan hassumpi ole.



Nuo molemmat on olleet harkinnassa parin muun pyörän kanssa. Kun vaan osaisi päättää, että onko noista riittävästi apua juurisille ja kivikkoisille poluille nykyiseen jäykkäperään verrattuna, niin voisi jonkun liipaista ostoskoriin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Nuo molemmat on olleet harkinnassa parin muun pyörän kanssa. Kun vaan osaisi päättää, että onko noista riittävästi apua juurisille ja kivikkoisille poluille nykyiseen jäykkäperään verrattuna, niin voisi jonkun liipaista ostoskoriin.



Aivan varmasti riittää tuon tason osilla oleva 29" Suomen kivikkoon. Jokunen vuosi takaperi endurokisoissa muutama kärjen tuntumassa oleva kuski ajoi 140mm joustavalla 26" tuumaisella. Jos ajo on polkujen kiertämistä vaikempia paikkoja välttämättä ja alamäkeen uskaltaa ladata kaiken mitä löytyy pärjää vallan mainiosti, jos taas tykkäät siirtymät löysäillä ja kiertää niitä mäkiä enemmänkin niin miettisin lisäjoustoa. 

Jos unohdetaan nykyisin valloilla oleva ajatus siitä että jokainen tarvitsee mahdollisimman paljon joustoa pyöräänsä niin se 130-150mm joustava vehjes on kaikista paras meidän juurakkokivikko helvettiin polkuvoima lenkeille.

----------


## Hillman

> On kyllä hintaisekseen hyvän oloinen paketti tuo uudistetun Neuronin edullisin hiilikuituversio: https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/neuron...on-cf-8-0.html
> 
> Eikä tuo kallein alumiininenkaan hassumpi ole.



Samaa mieltä, Neuron CF 8.0 näyttää lähes täydelliseltä meikäläisen tarpeisiin. Ainoa asia mikä tuossa mietityttää on koko. Haluaisin 29" kiekoilla, mutta onkohan M -koko liian iso....

----------


## Pexxi

En tiedä paljonko noita alumiinisia on Suomeen tullut mutta yhtä kävin tänään katsomassa. Hieno on.

----------


## Suvanto

Viime viikon maanantaina saapui emännän Neuron AL 7.0. Tilattu tosiaan heti julkaisun yhteydessä, kuten tuolla aiemmassa viestissäni kirjoitinkin. Näyttää ja vaikuttaa hintaisekseen pätevältä.

----------


## T.M

Lux Koko L vai M

Pyöräkuume iski ja ajattelin uusia 2016 mallisen Lux:n uudella versiolla ja funtsin että kun vanha on ollut L koko niin uusikin olisi saman kirjaminen. Geometrioita tulkatessa iski kuitenkin epäilys:
Vaakaputki uudessa L:ssä 62,4 cm ja vanhassa 60,6 cm
Reach uudessa L:ssä 45,0 ja vanhassa 43,3 cm.
Uudessa (8cm stemmi) on 1cm lyhyempi stemmi kuin tuossa vanhassa (9cm) eli vaakaero olisi stemmi mukana 0,8cm (vanha 69,6 cm / uusi 70,4 cm).

Vanha L-koko on kerrankin tuntunut oikean kokoiselta ajaa vaikka luulen että nimellisesti se on siinä kintaalla että onko raami liian iso. Olen 182,5cm /cjalkainen kuski joten sivujen kokomitoitus antaa aina yleensä M-kokoista. Luulen että pistän fillarin tilaukseen ja vaihdan sitten 7cm stemmin vaikka ohjaus varmaan menee jo ennestään melko XC:stä vielä hätäisemmäksi.

Onko täällä kellään kokemusta uudesta Lux:sta ja löytyisikö pääkaupunkiseudulta/keski-uudeltamaalta kellään em. fillaria (M tai L-koko) että voisi tulla koeistumaan ?

----------


## Korpi

Uuden Neuronin kokoa mietin. 179,5 cm pitkä, jalan sisämitta jotain 83 cm. Muista ja vanhemmmista Canyoneista lukiessa vaikuttaa, että tipun M ja L välimaastoon.

----------


## Jakke81

Pari viikkoa sitten tilattu uusi lux cf sl 8.0 race team. Huhtikuun alkuun arpoivat toimitus aikaa eli hyvin ehtii kesän rientoihin! Saas nähdä oppiiko sitä kapia kumisella ajamaan, viimeiset 4 vuotta vedetty läskillä .

----------


## Maalainen

> Uuden Neuronin kokoa mietin. 179,5 cm pitkä, jalan sisämitta jotain 83 cm. Muista ja vanhemmmista Canyoneista lukiessa vaikuttaa, että tipun M ja L välimaastoon.



Eikös vastaus ole ihan selkeä M? Ainakin Canyonin taulukon sekä laskurin mukaan.

----------


## makimies

> Eikös vastaus ole ihan selkeä M? Ainakin Canyonin taulukon sekä laskurin mukaan.



Itsellä on kokemusta canyonilta vain vanhasta ja uudesta spectralista. Ovat huomattavan lyhyitä runkoja. Itse 183cm ja ollut m-koon spectral joka oli todella selkeästi pieni.

----------


## Late_h

> Itsellä on kokemusta canyonilta vain vanhasta ja uudesta spectralista. Ovat huomattavan lyhyitä runkoja. Itse 183cm ja ollut m-koon spectral joka oli todella selkeästi pieni.



Huomattavan lyhyitä verrattuna mihin - Poleen? Se nyt on selvä, että M-kokoinen jää pieneksi 183 cm kuskille melkein merkillä kuin merkillä (paitsi ehkä sen Polen kanssa). Muistaakseni olet myös kommentoinut aiemmin useampaankin otteeseen, että kyseinen Spectral on "erittäin XC-tyylinen" pyörä. Kannattaisi vähän analysoida asioita ja argumentoida kommentteja enemmän, ettei esimerkiksi aloittelevat harrastajat tee palstakommenttien perusteella vääriä johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itsellä on kokemusta canyonilta vain vanhasta ja uudesta spectralista. Ovat huomattavan lyhyitä runkoja. Itse 183cm ja ollut m-koon spectral joka oli todella selkeästi pieni.



Ei Canyonin uusi Spectral minusta mikään lyhyt ole. Canyon on selkeästi mennyt trendin mukana ja uusi Spectralkin on pidentynyt.  On toki pidempiäkin olemassa, niinkuin vaikka Mondraker tai edellä mainittu Pole, mutta ne ei edusta mitään "normimitoitusta".  Ne on jo paremminkin erikoispitkiä.

----------


## kauris

Nimenomaan, 183 senttisellä pitäisi olla L koko. Olen itsekin ihmetellyt Makimiehen kommentteja. Edelliseen Spectral on tosi xc-henkinen kommenttiin en jaksanut kirjoittaa kommenttia. Silloin aikanaan ekalla kerralla jaksoin, kun hän heitteli samaa juttua. Mutta kuten yllä sanottua, on harmi, jos Makimiehen oudot heitot saavat jonkun ostamaan täysin väärän yylisen pyörän itselleen. Spectral ei todellakaan ole xc-henkinen pyörä. Sen ymmärtäisin, jos sanoisi, että on trailihenkinen, ei endurohenkinen. Uusimman 2019 mallin joustokin on jo 160/150. Kun mm. vannekoko on 27,5, ohjauskulma 66 astetta ja L koon reach 460 mm, niin pyörä on melko kaukana xc-henkisyydestä. 

Tässä kolme ammattilaisarvostelua, jossa kyseessä vielä 2018 malli eli 1 cm lyhyemmällä joustomatkalla, muutoin käytännössä sama pyörä. 
https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...ral-AL-6,21732
https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-review-52063/
https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/revie...al-al-6-0-2018

----------


## makimies

> Spectral ei todellakaan ole xc-henkinen pyörä. Sen ymmärtäisin, jos sanoisi, että on trailihenkinen, ei endurohenkinen. Uusimman 2019 mallin joustokin on jo 160/150. Kun mm. vannekoko on 27,5, ohjauskulma 66 astetta ja L koon reach 460 mm, niin pyörä on melko kaukana xc-henkisyydestä.



Mulle ei oikein noi geomitat jne sano mitään. Enemmän se on pyörän ajoasennosta (ja koejajosta) kiinni.
Kunhan nyt kommentoin taas kun edellisessä viestissä suositeltiin m-koon neuronia 180 kuskille. Tuohon ette jaksaneet kommentoida mitään.

Tuskin mun suositusten perusteella kukaan ostaa mitään. Toivottavasti käyvät koeajolla.

----------


## kauris

Joo 179,5 senttisen kannattaa tutkia tarkemmin onko M vai L sopivin. L-luultavasti on, jos vain satulankorkeus on myös sopiva. Spectralin rungossa on se ongelma, että satulaa ei välttämättä saa tarpeeksi alas. L-kokoisessa matalin satulan korkeus 150 mm hissitolppa yläasennossa on keskiön keskeltä satulan yläreunaan satulaputken suuntaisesti mitattuna n. 74 cm. Joidenkin toisen merkkien pyörässä muutoin saman kokoisen pyörän satulan saa alemmaksi. 
Itse jos olet 183 cm niin M-kokoisen testaaminen antoi varmasti huonon kuvan pyörästä. Ja muistaakseni kerroit, että sinulla oli ongelmana myös siinä pyörässä se, että keula tuntui liian kevyeltä eli keulimisherkältä. Korkeahkohan se emäputki on toki. Keulimisherkkyyttä minä en kuitenkaan ole erityisesti havainnut Spectralilla. Koeajopyörissä taitaa olla se vakio 1,5 cm spacereitä vielä korottamassa keulaa, mun pyörässä niitä ei ole. 
Yhdessä noista testeistä jotka linkitin (en muista missä), asiaa koeajaja erikseen puntaroi ja totesi hänelle kuitenkin sopineen parhaiten vakioasetuksen, eli että spaceritkin vielä jätti stemmin alle. 
Ja jos taas numeroihin mennään, niin ei se stack-lukema tuossa Spectralissa suhteessa reach-lukemaan ole mikään poikkeakavan iso.

edit. Yllä mainittujen lisäksi miettisin mahdollisella koeajolla sitä pärjääkö melko lähellä maata käyvien polkimien kanssa omassa maastossa. Minulla tulee edelleen välillä yllättäviä kammen ja polkimen maahankosketuksia. Korkeampiakin keskiöitä muissa vastaavan kategorian pyörissä nimittäin on. Tässä keskiö on jousituksen yläasennossa muistaakseni 33,5 cm korkealla. Löytyy myös 35 senttisiä ja siitä väliltä. Puolikin senttiä voisi ehkä auttaa ja itse olenkin miettinyt kampien vaihtoa 175 millisistä 170 millisiin.

----------


## tseik

Äsken lähti tilaukseen rouvalle Neuron AL 7.0 WMN. Toimitusajaksi nettisivut kertoo huhtikuun alkua, tilausvahvistus taas kuluvaa viikkoa. Saapa nähdä, kumpaan oikeasti kallistuu.

----------


## liideri

Moro. Oon tässä vähän pallotellut, että josko täräyttäs seuraavaksi täpäriksi jonkin Rotkon kitkuttimen. Olen tippunut totaallisesti kärryiltä, että mitkä kepit ne on tätä päivää..  Kumpi on esim. parempi keula: Rockshox Pike Rc vai Fox Rhythm 34? ja onko kuinka suuri ero Fox Rhythm 34 ja 36 välillä?

----------


## Jarpeli

Iltaa.

Tuli ostettua edellisen kadonnen canyonin tilalle vm2019 spectral.
Joulun kiireiden aikaan en kerinnyt tuolla vielä ajelemaan. 

Nyt meinasin jumppa tammikuun kunniaksi päräyttää tuolla metsään, mutta tarkemman tarkastelun ohessa pisti silmään kehnot hitsisaumat takahaarukassa.
Kyllähän tuo nyt perus polkulenkit kestää,mutta eipä tuon nyt tuolta kuuluisi näyttää. Koitin tökkiä maalipensselin karvalla tuonne reikiin ja kovin ontolta vaikuttaa.




Onkos täälä muita kohtalon tovereita? Taitaa nuo saumat parhaiten näkyä juurikin tuossa raw värissä.
Sinänsä kumma ettei ennemmin ole canyonilla ollut ongelmia takahaarukan kanssa.


En nyt tiedä miksi en osannut liittää kuvia, mutta siinä linkit.



http://aijaa.com/IZPFQn
http://aijaa.com/YtoHDc
http://aijaa.com/8Tdcpx

----------


## nikkesi

Pari välilehteä taaksepäin (143) niin käsitellään spectrallin takahaarukan ongelmia.
Itse olisin suoraan yhteydessä valmistajaan noista ja laadusta.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Iltaa.
> 
> Tuli ostettua edellisen kadonnen canyonin tilalle vm2019 spectral.
> Joulun kiireiden aikaan en kerinnyt tuolla vielä ajelemaan. 
> 
> Nyt meinasin jumppa tammikuun kunniaksi päräyttää tuolla metsään, mutta tarkemman tarkastelun ohessa pisti silmään kehnot hitsisaumat takahaarukassa.
> Kyllähän tuo nyt perus polkulenkit kestää,mutta eipä tuon nyt tuolta kuuluisi näyttää. Koitin tökkiä maalipensselin karvalla tuonne reikiin ja kovin ontolta vaikuttaa.
> 
> 
> ...



Jaahans... edelleen näyttäisi olevan Canyonilla haasteita Spectralin takahaarukan hitsauksen kanssa. Alkuvuoden haarukat kutsuttiin takaisin, kun murtuivat todella herkästi. Viaksi tunnistettiin silloin virhe hitsaustavassa. Olisikohan nyt korvattu yksi systeeminen virhe toisella vai olisiko sittenkin vain yksittäistapaus, jossa on sössitty suojakaasun kanssa? 

Tiedä sitten, paljonko tuollaiset reijät vaikuttavat lujuuteen. Voisin ehkä kuitenkin joka tapauksessa haluta vaihtaa haarukan virheettömään, koska ilmiselvä valmistusvirhehän tuo on.

----------


## TUbbU

> Jaahans... edelleen näyttäisi olevan Canyonilla haasteita Spectralin takahaarukan hitsauksen kanssa. Alkuvuoden haarukat kutsuttiin takaisin, kun murtuivat todella herkästi. Viaksi tunnistettiin silloin virhe hitsaustavassa. Olisikohan nyt korvattu yksi systeeminen virhe toisella vai olisiko sittenkin vain yksittäistapaus, jossa on sössitty suojakaasun kanssa? 
> 
> Tiedä sitten, paljonko tuollaiset reijät vaikuttavat lujuuteen. Voisin ehkä kuitenkin joka tapauksessa haluta vaihtaa haarukan virheettömään, koska ilmiselvä valmistusvirhehän tuo on.



Ei tuo ainakaan yksittäistapaus ole, kun minulla on samanlaisessa pyörässä samanlaiset jäljet samassa paikassa. Canyoniin olen ollut yhteyksissä, tosin kovin on hidasta vastausten saaminen sieltä. Kai tämä joku hitsausgate on.

----------


## kauris

Viikon verran kestänyt minulla vastaukset sähköpostiin. Puhelimella tavoittaa arkisin paremmin.

----------


## hakpas

Ei tuollaista pidä hyväksyä, valmistaja hoitanee ehjät osat tilalle. 
Noissa on tehty virhe hitsauksen lisäksi myös siinä että hitsit on yritetty piilottaa hiomalla. Ilman hiontaan ei olis niin siisti, mutta kestävämpi. 
Spectral:Onia kuolanneena siinä pistää silmään monet hiomattomat hitsit, mutta luulis olevan lujempi noin.

----------


## Jarpeli

Koitin kyllä soitella, mutta ei sielä nyt hieveää keskutelu halua kyllä löytynyt. Hyvä ettei tullut luuria korvaan kun kerroin että olen s-postiakin asiasta lähettänyt mutta olisi myös kiva keskustella asiasta.
Olisihan se ollut mukava tietää mitä vaihtoehtoja tuossa esimerkiksi on. 

Kovasti vakuuttelivat kuitenkin että sauma kyllä kestää ja että pelkkää kosmetiikkaa tuo vai on.. Noh itse kyllä uskon että noin ontto sauma takaiskarin kohdalla aikaa myöten kyllä antaa periksi.

----------


## Tomy

Oudolta vaikuttaa, että reikäinen hitsaussauma pitäisi hyväksyä laadukkaassa tuotteessa. Näinkö tosiaan väittivät?

----------


## SBIAN

Tuskin tuo kestävyyteen vaikuttaa jos vika on vain tuo näkyvä kohta mutta kertoohan tuo jo miten tarkasti työ on tehty. Jos silmin nähden sauma on huono antaa se epäillyksen siitä onko koko hitsaus prosessissa ollut totaalisesti mätää. En hyväksyisi tuollaista ja millainen mahtaakaan olla kuluttajan suoja tällaisissa tapauksissa kun tuotteessa on silmin nähden virhe oli se sitten kosmeettinen tai yleensä vika joka ei kuulu tuotteeseen. Kaupan purku on aina mahdollista jos muu ei auta.

----------


## Jarpeli

Olin tänään uudelleen maahantuojaan yhteyksissä ja nyt sain oikeinkin hyvää palvelua. Kiitokset tästä heille.

Lopputulema ongelmassa nyt kuitenkin on se että raaka pinnoitteessa tehtaanpuolesta tuollaisia virheitä saa olla. 
Mutta tuskin vaikuttaa kestoon. Käytännössähän tuo sauma pitää vain kahta rakennetta yhdessä eikä varsinaisesti osa vääntöä vastaan.
Sitä en tiedä miksi tuosta täytyy tuo sauma hioa pois. 

Sinällänsähän tuo on outoa että tuollaiset virheet sallitaan. 
Eihän uutta autoakaan ostettaessa sallita konepellissä reikiä vaikka ne eivät varsinaiseen toimintaan vaikutakkaan.

Lupasivat lähettää vaihtoehdot miten voin halutessani toimia.

----------


## Mikromies

Laitoin Neuron CF 9.n tilaukseen, kun oli niin kovat komponentit tuohon hintaan. Pyörän uusi muotoilu ja geometria oli mielenkiintoinen. Semi xc ja trail.. Tosin tuon takapään jousitus pisti miettimään, että kuinkakohan pitkäikäinen se linkusto on... Sinne kun tuppaa menemään ihan suoralta kivasti kaikki mutakurakivivellit, kun on niin "avonaisesti" siinä takarenkaan edessä. Muutoin noi Canyonin hiilikuidut ilmeisesti olleet ihan kesäviä. Onko kenelläkään mielipiteitä näistä?

----------


## Hannu911

Juuri perehtynyt Canyonin hiilarirunkojen kestävyyteen kun ostin outletista Luxin rungon. 
Löysin tämän ketjun täältä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t%E4-nyt/page2

Eli Luxeissa on ollut ongelmia hiilikuiturungon kestävyydessä, hiilarirungot ovat hajonneet keskiön/nivelen seudulta. Ongelma koskee ainakin MY14-17 runkoja, joskin MY16 ja MY17 tullut ilmeisesti joitain vahvistuksia hiilikuituun. Kunnollisen näköinen korjaus linkun kiinnitykseen tullut vasta MY18 rungossa. Takalinkun alanivel on MY14-17 malleissa kiinni vain yhdellä läpipultilla joka on kiristetty 3nm momenttiin ja luotettu Loctiten pitävyyteen. Ilmeisesti rungot hajonneet kun pultti on kaikesta huolimatta hieman löystynyt. MY18 rungoissa kaksi pulttia kiristetään 12nm momenttiin uuteen keskiakseliin ja vielä varmistetaan Loctitella. Tämän pitäisi korjata ongelma mutta varmasti on syytä tarkistaa ajoittain noiden pulttien kiinnitys.
Uudessa Luxissa on samanlainen kiinnitys ja momentti nostettu 20nm:ään ilman Loctitea.

Onkohan kenelläkään 2018 mallisessa Luxissa ollut ongelmaa?

Lisäksi mulla on kokemusta Duden hiilikuiturungosta joka on kestänyt hyvin kaksi vuotta.

----------


## Mikromies

[QUOTE=Hannu911;2839522]Juuri perehtynyt Canyonin hiilarirunkojen kestävyyteen kun ostin outletista Luxin rungon. 
Löysin tämän ketjun täältä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t%E4-nyt/page2


Eli, just kysyin ko asioista Canyonilta (uusi Neuron cf vs Lux 16-17) kestävyys. 
Vastasivat, että Neuron on täysin eri kategorian pyörä (kestävä, turvallinen xc-maasturi). Neuronissa käytetään erilaista hiilikuitumateriaalia kuin esim uudessa Lux CF SLXssä. Ja että Lux on ominaisuuksiltaan täysverinen kisapyörä, eikä sen ominainen käyttötarkoitus ole joka päiväinen ajo. Joskin uusi Lux on tässä asiassa aiempia kyvykkäämpi...
Laakerointi Neuronissa on samanlaatuista, suojattua kuin Spectralissa...varmaan ihan hyvä. 
Vai onko jollain muuta tietoa/kokemusta (uusimpien) Spectralien laakeroinnin laadusta?? 
Lisäksi linkun toimivuus on testattu mm hiekkapuhalluskaapissa, jossa robotti ohjaa jousitusta edestakaisin samalla kun jousitukseen ohjataan hiekkaa. Ilmeisesti siis on ok-kestävä. Tulevaisuus sen sitten kertoo. Otan riskin. Sen verran kivalta vaikutti Neuronin uusi CF.ä

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Laitoin Neuron CF 9.n tilaukseen, kun oli niin kovat komponentit tuohon hintaan. Pyörän uusi muotoilu ja geometria oli mielenkiintoinen. Semi xc ja trail.. Tosin tuon takapään jousitus pisti miettimään, että kuinkakohan pitkäikäinen se linkusto on... Sinne kun tuppaa menemään ihan suoralta kivasti kaikki mutakurakivivellit, kun on niin "avonaisesti" siinä takarenkaan edessä. Muutoin noi Canyonin hiilikuidut ilmeisesti olleet ihan kesäviä. Onko kenelläkään mielipiteitä näistä?



Kyllä ne pääsääntöisesti ovat olleet aivan laatukamaa. Menneiden vuosien Luxit tosiaan ovat olleet vähän sekundaa, mutta muuten ei taida mitään pahoja tyyppivikoja olla raportoitu. Itselläni on kokemusta kahdesta maantierungosta ja Dude-läskirungosta. Hyvin ovat kestäneet satakiloisen käsittelyssä. Alumiiniset paukkuvat hajalle paljon helpommin.

----------


## kauris

> Laitoin Neuron CF 9.n tilaukseen, kun oli niin kovat komponentit tuohon hintaan. Pyörän uusi muotoilu ja geometria oli mielenkiintoinen. Semi xc ja trail.. Tosin tuon takapään jousitus pisti miettimään, että kuinkakohan pitkäikäinen se linkusto on... Sinne kun tuppaa menemään ihan suoralta kivasti kaikki mutakurakivivellit, kun on niin "avonaisesti" siinä takarenkaan edessä. Muutoin noi Canyonin hiilikuidut ilmeisesti olleet ihan kesäviä. Onko kenelläkään mielipiteitä näistä?



Takarenkaan ja linkuston väliin voi koittaa tehdä jonkinlaisen kuraläpän itsekin lisäsuojaksi. Vanhasta maantie- tai maastopyörän ulkokumista pätkä ja nippusiteillä kiinni. Tai Canyoninkin tarvikkeena myymästä eturenkaan kuraläppälokarista, jossa tulee mukana tarranauhaa kiinnittämiseen. Ainakin Spectraliin sellaisen sai kätevästi taivutettua iskaria ja linkkuja isoimmilta roiskeilta suojaamaan.

----------


## Mikromies

> Takarenkaan ja linkuston väliin voi koittaa tehdä jonkinlaisen kuraläpän itsekin lisäsuojaksi. Vanhasta maantie- tai maastopyörän ulkokumista pätkä ja nippusiteillä kiinni. Tai Canyoninkin tarvikkeena myymästä eturenkaan kuraläppälokarista, jossa tulee mukana tarranauhaa kiinnittämiseen. Ainakin Spectraliin sellaisen sai kätevästi taivutettua iskaria ja linkkuja isoimmilta roiskeilta suojaamaan.



Hyvä pointti. Kävi tuo kanssa mielessä. 
Vaikkakin Spectralissa linkku on lähtökohtaisesti jo vähän paremmin suojassa kuin Neuronissa.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Tulihan se uusi strivekin sieltä ja 29" vieläpä. Kyllä kai tuollakin ajaisi.

----------


## elasto

> Tulihan se uusi strivekin sieltä ja 29" vieläpä. Kyllä kai tuollakin ajaisi.



Aika oudon konservatiivinen geometria. Tuo shapeshifter olisi mahdollistanut esim. todella jyrkän satulakulman xc-modessa poljettavuuden parantamiseksi ja samalla mielestäni tuon käyttötarkoituksen pyörässä voisi olla reilusti loivempi ohjauskulma dh-modessa, koska sitäkin saisi sitten jyrkennettyä xc-modessa.

----------


## Late_h

> Aika oudon konservatiivinen geometria. Tuo shapeshifter olisi mahdollistanut esim. todella jyrkän satulakulman xc-modessa poljettavuuden parantamiseksi ja samalla mielestäni tuon käyttötarkoituksen pyörässä voisi olla reilusti loivempi ohjauskulma dh-modessa, koska sitäkin saisi sitten jyrkennettyä xc-modessa.



Olisi tosiaan odottanut vähintään pari astetta jyrkempää satulaputken kulmaa. Toisaalta siellä on pieni armeija saksalaisia insinöörejä näiden kimpussa Canyonilla, joten lopputulos todennäköisesti silti toimii, oli se miten "konservatiivinen" hyvänsä. Pituutta uusi malli on kuitenkin kasvanut jonkin verran. 

Vähän ihmettelen myös noita ilmoitettuja painoja kun kuitenkin täys kuiturunko ja ei nuo osatkaan mitään kauhean painavaa ole missään kokoonpanossa. Halvimman mallin paino speksien mukaan 15,6kg ja kuitukiekoillakin 14,5kg.. täytyy olla jokin virhe. Sinänsä tällaisessa pyörässähän nyt ei grammojen viilauksella niin ole merkitystäkään mutta pari kiloa ylimääräistä alkaa tuntua jo.

Kaikkiaan hieno pyörä ja voisi toimia hyvin yhden maastopyörän tallissa. Suomessa tosin ylä- ja alamäet ovat niin lyhyitä rykäisyjä, että tuon shapeshifterin kanssa voi aikamoiseksi säätämiseksi tai sitten sen vain unohtaa jompaan kumpaan asentoon ja antaa mennä.

----------


## nikkesi

Mun mielestä pyörä olisi mielenkiintoisempi ilman tuota shapeshifter. En nää siinä järkeä 150 muuttuu 135:ksi ja kulmat vähän muuttuu en usko että suurtakaan etua on ylämäkeen ja ylimääräinen iskari tulee, ja sen mukana mahdollinen vika paikka.
Scott geniuksessa 3 asentoinen lukitus: 150 mm - 100 mm - lukossa.
Eikö tämä olisi ollut järkevämpi toteutus , jos haluaa siirtymiä ja ylämäkeäkin ajaa.

----------


## Late_h

^ Shapeshifterin etu on, että siihen käy kaikki vakioiskarit, koska vain linkusto ja sen kinematiikka muuttuu. Striveen voi siis periaatteessa laittaa vaikka vieterin taakse. Itse olen kuitenkin samaa mieltä, että yksinkertainen on aina kauniimpaa. 

Toisaalta tuo shapeshifterin juttu taitaakin olla XC ja DH asetusten välisissä eroissa jousituksen kinematiikassa (vipuvoimat ja anti-squat arvot) niin tuo suhteellisen pieneltä näyttävä 150-135mm takajouston määrän ero käytännössä pitäisi tuntua selvästi. Lisäksi tietysti keskiö nousee XC modessa. Pitää odotella lisää testiraportteja ja ennen kaikkea pitäisi päästä testaamaan tätä kotipoluilla.

----------


## kauris

Ihan hyvän näköinen tuo uusi Strive. En ole vanhaakaan mallia kokeillut mutta nyt ensi kerralla voisi, kun sattuu koeajomahdollisuus eli keväällä Fiskarsissa luultavasti.

----------


## kauris

> Takarenkaan ja linkuston väliin voi koittaa tehdä jonkinlaisen kuraläpän itsekin lisäsuojaksi. Vanhasta maantie- tai maastopyörän ulkokumista pätkä ja nippusiteillä kiinni. Tai Canyoninkin tarvikkeena myymästä eturenkaan kuraläppälokarista, jossa tulee mukana tarranauhaa kiinnittämiseen. Ainakin Spectraliin sellaisen sai kätevästi taivutettua iskaria ja linkkuja isoimmilta roiskeilta suojaamaan.



Muistin tuossa kampien vaihdon yhteydessä ottaa kuvan, jossa takakuraläppä näkyy. Sopivasti pientä suojaa tarjoaa iskarille ja linkustolle takarenkaan heittämiltä roiskeilta.

Vaihdoin siis myös alkuperäiset 175 mm  kammet vastaaviin 170 millisiin. Kammet oli itseasiassa saman mittaiset kuin vanhatkin eli poljinakselin reikä oli vain porattu 5 milliä lähemmäs keskiötä. Lyhensin sitten itse kammen päistä 5 mm rautasahalla kun ylimääräistä materiaalia siinä oli ja pyöristin kulmat viilalla ja maalasin työstökohdan mattamustalla pienoismallimaalilla päälle. 
Josko polkimet ja kammet osuisivat näin vähän vähemmän kiviin kesällä.

----------


## kauris

Samalla muuten kun kammet oli kerran irti tarkistin linkuston ja iskarin pulttien kireydet. Nyt ei yksikään ollut löystynyt. Alkuperäisen tehdaskasauksen jälkeen löystymistä oli kesällä iskarinpultissa ja kammen puoleisessa mainpivot-pultissa. Silloin lisäsin keskivahvaa lukitetta kierteisiin ja kiristin momenttiin ja nyt olivat siis tiukalla. Hyvä niin.

----------


## MänniJuh

Tervehdys! Neuron 7.0 AL 2019 on ollut kiinnostuksen kohteena nyt jonkin aikaa ja mietityttää yksi asia. Meneekö pyörään 27.5 renkaat ja jos menee niin millä leveydellä? Onko kukaan kokeillut tai kuullut? Muuten tuossa osalista vaikuttaa tuohon rahaan olevan aika hyvä.

----------


## Mikromies

> Tervehdys! Neuron 7.0 AL 2019 on ollut kiinnostuksen kohteena nyt jonkin aikaa ja mietityttää yksi asia. Meneekö pyörään 27.5 renkaat ja jos menee niin millä leveydellä? Onko kukaan kokeillut tai kuullut? Muuten tuossa osalista vaikuttaa tuohon rahaan olevan aika hyvä.



Luulis menevän pienemmät kiekot. Koska esim xs ja s koossa, jossa on 27,5” niin on sama haarukka kun isommissa.
Mutta, en tiedä miten se vaikuttaa mihinkään sen enempää. Keskiön korkeus...?  
Kannattaa varmaan kysyä heidän asiakaspalvelusta...

----------


## MänniJuh

Itseasiassa laitoinkin muutama kuukausi sitten ja vastaus oli että neuron on suunniteltu 2,35 rengaskoolle ja kannattaa kokeilla sitä ennen kuin lähtee vaihtelemaan setuppia. Ja että renkaan leveys riippuu vanne/rengas yhdistelmästä. 
Eli en saanut vastausta suoraan kysymykseen.

----------


## Mikromies

Ok. Elikkä ei minun mielestäni rajoita 27” käyttöä, kunhan rengas ei ole tuota 2,35 leveämpi. 
Mutta miksi et ajaisi niillä 29” jotka pyörään on suunniteltu?

----------


## MänniJuh

> Ok. Elikkä ei minun mielestäni rajoita 27” käyttöä, kunhan rengas ei ole tuota 2,35 leveämpi. 
> Mutta miksi et ajaisi niillä 29” jotka pyörään on suunniteltu?



27,5 kiinnostaisi plussa koko joka ois kiva lisä vähän kuin esim. stumpjumpperissa. Eteen nähtävästi menisi vielä plussa rengas, mutta taakse näyttää aika naftilta. Noh, se olis vaa kiva ominaisuus, ei todellakaan mikään pakko.

----------


## Hillman

ilmeisesti tehneet nuo uudet Neuronit kauppaansa, kun katsoo Neuron CF 8.0 / 9.0 toimitusaikatauluja. Menee kesäkuulle useammassa koossa.

----------


## tseik

> ilmeisesti tehneet nuo uudet Neuronit kauppaansa, kun katsoo Neuron CF 8.0 / 9.0 toimitusaikatauluja. Menee kesäkuulle useammassa koossa.



Tilasin rouvalle Neuronin joulukuussa. Toimitusaika-arvio tilauksen tekohetkellä oli huhtikuu 2019, mutta kyllä fillari lähti melkein heti maksun jälkeen paketissa kohti Suomea...

----------


## mk

> ilmeisesti tehneet nuo uudet Neuronit kauppaansa, kun katsoo Neuron CF 8.0 / 9.0 toimitusaikatauluja. Menee kesäkuulle useammassa koossa.



^Ai saakuti, että nostaa pyöräkuumetta neuron al 7 tahi CF 8 ! Sopis hienosti läskin Dude cf9 ja rossari Inflite slx väliin 

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hillman

> ^Ai saakuti, että nostaa pyöräkuumetta neuron al 7 tahi CF 8 ! Sopis hienosti läskin Dude cf9 ja rossari Inflite slx väliin 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



ilman muuta sopis! Siinä Duden ja Infliten välissä on aivan selvästi uuden pyörän mentävä aukko ;-)

----------


## Akinaattori

Onko 2019 mallin Spectraleista ehtinyt kertyä foorumilaisille vielä kokemuksia? Chainstayt ilmeisesti näissä kestäneet? Onko joku koittanut sovittaa fat freddieitä alle? 
Tuli itselle laitettua CF 7.0 tilaukseen ja kevään liukkaille on rengastus mietintämyssyn alla. 😁

----------


## T.M

> Lux Koko L vai M
> 
> Onko täällä kellään kokemusta uudesta Lux:sta ja löytyisikö pääkaupunkiseudulta/keski-uudeltamaalta kellään em. fillaria (M tai L-koko) että voisi tulla koeistumaan ?



Lopetin 3kk atvailun ja pistin sitten hinnat alkaen luxin tilaukseen (L-koko). Toimitus oli vasta kesäkuun lopulle mutta pidän peukkuja että vekotin tulisi hieman aikaisemmin.

----------


## Kanuuna

Itse meinasin heti uuden Luxin tultua markkinoille pistää tilauksen menemään, mutta grippari ei napannut 8.0 pro racessa. Olishan sen tietty voinut vaihtaa pois. 
Saas nähdä lähteekö tilaus vielä lähiaikoina. Vaihtoehtoina Lux, Epic ja Spark. Täytyy käydä kattomassa vielä Sparkkia ja tehdä päätöstä sen jälkeen. Tai sitten painaa vielä vanhalla seguennätyksiä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

> ilmeisesti tehneet nuo uudet Neuronit kauppaansa, kun katsoo Neuron CF 8.0 / 9.0 toimitusaikatauluja. Menee kesäkuulle useammassa koossa.







> Tilasin rouvalle Neuronin joulukuussa. Toimitusaika-arvio tilauksen tekohetkellä oli huhtikuu 2019, mutta kyllä fillari lähti melkein heti maksun jälkeen paketissa kohti Suomea...



Tilasin Neuron AL 7 puhelimella ja toimitusaika oli 11.3. eli tälle päivälle. Tilausvahvistuksessa luki juni. 
Ei kyllä viitsisi sitoa yli kahden tonnin verran pääomaa kesäkuulle saakka varsinkaan kun myin duden eilen eikä ole pyörää nyt.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Vastaan itselleni.
Laskussa oli virke; "Suorita maksu viimeistään 14 päivää ennen arvioitua toimitusaikaa."
Eli voin rauhassa katsella muita vaihtoehtoja?!

----------


## kauris

Kevättä jo odotellen. Vaikka onhan tässä ollut kivoja talviajokelejäkin välillä. Tilasin omaan 2018 Spectraliin juuri 160 mm ilmaruodon Pikeen niin saa eteen sentin lisää joustomatkaa. Lisäksi tilasin 200 h huoltosetin niin tulee tehtyä sekin tehtyä samalla juurikin kohta vuoden täyttävään pyörään. Aiemmin talvella tuli myös asennettua uudet 5 mm lyhyemmät kammet. Yhdessä aavistuksen pidemmän keulan kanssa odotan mielenkiinnolla kesäkelejä jotta näen tuleeko maavaraan pieni kaivattu korotus ja yllättävät kiviin ja juurin osumiset vähenisi. Aikanaan heti uutena päivitin takarenkaaksi jykevämmän dhrII nakin ja syksyllä vaihdoin eteen dhf:n tilalle niin ikään 2.6 leveän Schwalben magic maryn. Kevään märimpien kelien jälkeen saatan vaihtaa kyllä taas dhf:n eteen takaisin ja säästellä magic maryä jälleen vasta ensi syksyn kylmemmille liukkaille keleillä, jossa se toimii paremmin.
Kaiken kaikkiaan hyvillä mielen olen aloittamassa siis toista vuotta Spectralilla. Jos ostaisin vasta nyt pyörää enkä olisi ostanut tätä vuosi sitten, ei Spectral edelleenkään pois suljettu vaihtoehto olisi. Mutta voi silti olla, että lähtisin kuitenkin 29-linjalle esim YT Jeffsy muodossa. Tosin en mä sitä kokeillut ole eli voihan se olla että tykkäisin nykyisestä spectralista enemmän. Mutta noin vaihtelun ja testin vuoksi siis.

----------


## lturkko

Lähellä messukeskusta nyt viikonloppuna Canyonin testi- ja esittelypyöriä, ilmaista asiantuntemusta ja hyvää kahvia:
https://www.facebook.com/events/2124239061220180/

----------


## Tomy

Canyonin Grand Canyon malliston edullisemman pään uutuusmalleissa on kaikissa Suntourin keulat. Tuntuu vähän oudolta ratkaisulta Canyonilta speksata heikon maineen haarukat muuten asiallisiin pyöriin.

Voihan olla, että Suntuorin haarukat ovat ihan asiallisia, mutta varaosien saatavuus ja asiantunteva huoltoverkosto lienee edelleen heikkous, ainakin Suomessa? Varmasti on niin, ettei esimerkiksi RckShoxin edulliset haarukat ole Suntouria kummempia, mutta niihin löytyy helposti varaosat ja ihan jokaisella haarukoita huoltavalla liikkeellä on kokemusta niiden huoltamisesta. 

Mitä mieltä olette, kannattaako ennemmin katsella muilta merkeiltä samanhenkisiä jäykkäperiä?

----------


## Jusa.L

> Canyonin Grand Canyon malliston edullisemman pään uutuusmalleissa on kaikissa Suntourin keulat. Tuntuu vähän oudolta ratkaisulta Canyonilta speksata heikon maineen haarukat muuten asiallisiin pyöriin.
> 
> Voihan olla, että Suntuorin haarukat ovat ihan asiallisia, mutta varaosien saatavuus ja asiantunteva huoltoverkosto lienee edelleen heikkous, ainakin Suomessa? Varmasti on niin, ettei esimerkiksi RckShoxin edulliset haarukat ole Suntouria kummempia, mutta niihin löytyy helposti varaosat ja ihan jokaisella haarukoita huoltavalla liikkeellä on kokemusta niiden huoltamisesta. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette, kannattaako ennemmin katsella muilta merkeiltä samanhenkisiä jäykkäperiä?



Saman huomasin juurikin tänään järkytyksekseni, kun noita Grand Canyoneita kävin katselemassa!

Kyllä nuo Suntourin pomppukepit nyt vaan on niin kuraa, että hoh hoijaa... Eihän Rokkarin XC 30-sarjakaan mikään helmi ole, mutta Suntourin tekeleisiin verrattuna toimivat nyt jotenkin ja huoltokin onnistuu.

Tyttären Cubessa on tuollainen Suntourin XCM jousikeula ja on kyllä ihan susi verrattuna emännän Ghostin XC30 Rokkariin, onneksi menee Cube vaihtoo kun alkaa käydä pieneksi.

Ja näyttäähän se pyörien painokin kivasti nousseen, kun osalistaan on vaihtunut Suntour Rokkarin tilalle...

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Canyonin Grand Canyon malliston edullisemman pään uutuusmalleissa on kaikissa Suntourin keulat. Tuntuu vähän oudolta ratkaisulta Canyonilta speksata heikon maineen haarukat muuten asiallisiin pyöriin.
> 
> Voihan olla, että Suntuorin haarukat ovat ihan asiallisia, mutta varaosien saatavuus ja asiantunteva huoltoverkosto lienee edelleen heikkous, ainakin Suomessa? Varmasti on niin, ettei esimerkiksi RckShoxin edulliset haarukat ole Suntouria kummempia, mutta niihin löytyy helposti varaosat ja ihan jokaisella haarukoita huoltavalla liikkeellä on kokemusta niiden huoltamisesta. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette, kannattaako ennemmin katsella muilta merkeiltä samanhenkisiä jäykkäperiä?



Tuotteemme tunnetaan korkeasta laadusta ja erinomaisesta hinta-laatusuhteesta. Kaikki komponenttivalintamme tehdään huolellisen arvioinnin ja perusteellisen testaamisen jälkeen. Olemme vakuuttuneita nyt valittujen joustohaarukoiden ominaisuuksista pyörän kohderyhmälle ja kilpailijoihin verrattuna. Tarjoamme myös kaikille käyttämillemme komponenteille kattavat huolto- ja varaosapalvelut suomalaisille asiakkaille. Grand Canyonit tarjoavat edelleen ylivoimaisen suorituskyvyn omissa hintaluokissaan ja vaativaan maastoajoon suunnitellut mallit on varustettu RockShox- ja Fox-haarukoilla.

----------


## Leewi

> Ja näyttäähän se pyörien painokin kivasti nousseen, kun osalistaan on vaihtunut Suntour Rokkarin tilalle...



Joo, noissa keulissa on ainakin valmistajien ilmoittamana tajuttomat painoerot
Suntour XCR-32-29-5860 2461g
Rockshox XC 30 2460g
Rockshox 30 Silver 2322g

----------


## Cyclo2015

NEURON CF 8.0 vs. AL 7.0
Onko kukaan päässyt ajamaan ja kunnolla vertamaan molempia? Kannattaako panostaa kuiturunkoon, ainakaan painossa ei ole merkittävää eroa.

----------


## kauris

Yllättävän pieni ero näkyy tosiaan olevan painossa. Mutta mm. kiekot ovat eri. Mavicin kiekon hyvyydestä ja painosta mulla ei ole tietoa. 
Itse valitsisin noista kahdesta kuituisen jo ulkonäkösyystä. En tykkää tuon alumiiniversion "vaaka"-putken taivutuksesta siinä heti emäputken jälkeen. Kuituisessa runko on kauniimpi omaan silmään.

Noin yleisesti en usko että toinen olisi toista (ajotuntumaltaan) merkittävästi huonompi tai parempi. Esim Spectralin osalta sekä alu- että kuituversiot pärjäsivät hyvin testeissä ja vertailuissa.

----------


## Cyclo2015

Tässä olen samaa mieltä, kuitu on paremman näköinen. Tähän on tehty uudistuksia, joita ei alusta löydy. Täytyy kuitenkin katsoa muita merkkejä koska kuituversiota ei saa enää kesän ajoihin. CF 8.0 Stealth M toimitusaika on jo henkilöauton suuruusluokkaa (22.-27. heinäkuuta). Halvin kuituversio on ilmeisesti suosittu ja yllättänyt tehtaankin.

----------


## 0802905

> NEURON CF 8.0 vs. AL 7.0
> Onko kukaan päässyt ajamaan ja kunnolla vertamaan molempia? Kannattaako panostaa kuiturunkoon, ainakaan painossa ei ole merkittävää eroa.



Mielestäni täysjoustolla ajettaessa runkomateriaalilla ei ole niin suurta merkitystä kuin jäykkäperällä. Uskoisin hiilikuituisen takajousituksen toteuksen siirtävän paremmin polkuvoimat asvalttiin, eikä keinumiseen. Alurunko varmaankin n. 600g - 800g painavampi kuin hiilikuitu versio.

Kävin Pop-upissa testaamassa cf-Neuronin, jota olin kovasti himoinnut. Päällimmäisenä jäi mieleen xc-henkisyys, todella jäykkä/jämäkkä olemus, korkea ohjaamo, turhan tiukka keulakulma ja pysty ajoasento. Jäi tilaamatta.

----------


## kempula

> Canyonin Grand Canyon malliston edullisemman pään uutuusmalleissa on kaikissa Suntourin keulat. Tuntuu vähän oudolta ratkaisulta Canyonilta speksata heikon maineen haarukat muuten asiallisiin pyöriin.
> 
> Voihan olla, että Suntuorin haarukat ovat ihan asiallisia, mutta varaosien saatavuus ja asiantunteva huoltoverkosto lienee edelleen heikkous, ainakin Suomessa? Varmasti on niin, ettei esimerkiksi RckShoxin edulliset haarukat ole Suntouria kummempia, mutta niihin löytyy helposti varaosat ja ihan jokaisella haarukoita huoltavalla liikkeellä on kokemusta niiden huoltamisesta. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette, kannattaako ennemmin katsella muilta merkeiltä samanhenkisiä jäykkäperiä?



Maailmalta saa muutamalla kympillä noita Suntourin ja Rokkarin vieterikeuloja niin ei niitä ole mitään järkeä huoltaa muutenkaan. Ilmakeulojakin jo viidelläkympillä. Mitä olen pyörätestejä katsellut niin Suntourin halvinta ilmakeulaa on vaan kehuttu. Ihan yhtä surkeita ne Rokkarin halvimmat on kuin Suntourinkin halvimmat. Suntourissa ei tarvi maksaa brändistä.

----------


## Barracuda

> Saman huomasin juurikin tänään järkytyksekseni, kun noita Grand Canyoneita kävin katselemassa!
> 
> Kyllä nuo Suntourin pomppukepit nyt vaan on niin kuraa, että hoh hoijaa... Eihän Rokkarin XC 30-sarjakaan mikään helmi ole, mutta Suntourin tekeleisiin verrattuna toimivat nyt jotenkin ja huoltokin onnistuu.
> 
> Tyttären Cubessa on tuollainen Suntourin XCM jousikeula ja on kyllä ihan susi verrattuna emännän Ghostin XC30 Rokkariin, onneksi menee Cube vaihtoo kun alkaa käydä pieneksi.
> 
> Ja näyttäähän se pyörien painokin kivasti nousseen, kun osalistaan on vaihtunut Suntour Rokkarin tilalle...



Minulla on ollut samaan aikaan Raidon, XC30 Air ja Reba. 
Kyllä tuo Raidon mennen tullen tuon XC30:n pesi. 
Reban suhteen saattaa olla tiukkaa mutta joka tapauksessa ero ei ollut mitenkään massiivinen.

----------


## Viltsus

Uusi Canyonin Neuron on ruvennut kovasti houkuttamaan, mutta budjetti ei ihan veny kalliimpiin CF-versioihin. Mitenköhän merkittävä todellisessa käytössä on tuo uusi design CF-versioissa, verrattuna alumiinisen hieman vanhempaan? Vertailussa lähinnä Al 7.0 ja CF 8.0, joiden painoero on vain n. 200g ja Al 7.0 tuntuu omaavan paremmat vanteet ainakin.

----------


## kauris

Juurihan tuota tuossa pari kirjoitusta ylempänä kysyttiin. Ja et sinä täältä todennäköisesti tule tuohon mitään totuuspohjaista ja kattavaa vastausta saamaan. Kun onkohan kukaan ajanut vertailukelpoisesti peräkkäin molemmilla ja säädöt muuutoin olleet aivan samat. Ja sitten jos olisi niin hoksaisi kokemuksia nyt tulla tänne sitten kertomaan. Kumpikaan pyöristä (al tai cf) ei ole hintaansa nähden huono. Ostat sen mihin budjetti taipuu ja mikä tuntuu miellyttävältä. Tai odotat, että pääset kokeilemaan niitä. Soittele canyonin Suomen edustajalle ja kysele mielipiteitä heiltä ja kysy onko molempia malleja sinun koossasi kenties tulossa testiin Fiskarsiin bike expoon. Jos odottaa pitkään ja mallit on suosittuja, ongelmana voi olla saada pyörä enää täksi kesäksi ajoon.

----------


## M-I

Tilasin muutama viikko sitten tuollasen cf 8.0 Neuronin heinäkuun toimitusajalla, mutta huomena pitäs pyörä jo tulla!

Lähetetty minun SM-J415FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

No woehan peeveli. Olis pitäny Luksi tilata pari viikkoa takaperin. Nyt on 8.0 pro race loppuunmyyty ja oman pyörän runko sano eilen sopimuksensa irti. Höh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakke81

Onko canyon lux 2019 tilanneille miten tullut pyörä? Nyt jo pariin kertaan toimitus aika siirtynyt olisihan tuohon ollut kiva totutella ennen kesän rientoja.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko canyon lux 2019 tilanneille miten tullut pyörä? Nyt jo pariin kertaan toimitus aika siirtynyt olisihan tuohon ollut kiva totutella ennen kesän rientoja.



Itsellä sama mielessä. Miten on toimutukset edenneet? Nyt näyttää omaan tilaukseen toimitusajaksi kesäkuun loppua. Miten muuten on viime aikoina toimitusajat pitäneet? Edellinen Rotko, Exceed, tuli paria kuukautta etukäteen vajaa pari vuotta sitten. Auttaako aspan hoputtaminen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakke81

> Itsellä sama mielessä. Miten on toimutukset edenneet? Nyt näyttää omaan tilaukseen toimitusajaksi kesäkuun loppua. Miten muuten on viime aikoina toimitusajat pitäneet? Edellinen Rotko, Exceed, tuli paria kuukautta etukäteen vajaa pari vuotta sitten. Auttaako aspan hoputtaminen?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oma luvattu kolmannen kerran toukokuun kolmas viikko ja kuitenkin välillä tarjottu nopeampaa toimitusta uusiin tilauksiin. 
Tuntuisi sille että ensin toimitetaan jo tilatut?

----------


## Kanuuna

> ... välillä tarjottu nopeampaa toimitusta uusiin tilauksiin.



Samaa ihmetellyt. Oman tilauksen sain läpi vajaat pari viikkoa sitten, kun oli tullut joltain peruuntunut tilaus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TapioL

Terve,

Tässä olen aikeissa tilata Canyonin Neuronin. Jäin vain pähkäilemään onko CF 8.0, 9.0 ja 9.0 SL malleilla jokin suurikin ero?

----------


## kauris

Ne lukee siellä tiedoissa  :Vink: 
Voin illemmalla aukaista asiaa oman osaamisen mukaan. Nyt rouva komentaa, että ruoka pitää saada uuniin ym.
Tulin just pihalta sisään säätämästä fillareita...
Olin muuten asentanut takalokariläpän (kuva aiempana) liian kauas renkaasta eli liian lähelle runkoa jolloin isoimmissa hiteissä jousituksen jo pohjatessa osui lokari satulaputkeen. Pienet pintanaarmut paljastivat ja tarkistin asian tyhjentämällä ilmat iskarista ja painamalla jouston pohjaan. Nyt pelittää. Jäi vielä pieni vara napp7loiden ja lokarin väliin ja toisaalta ei enää nappaa runkoon asti kiinni. 2019 Spectralin jossa sentin pidempi joustomatka ei lokari muuten väliin siis varmaankaan mahtuisi. Tai riippuu renkaastakin. Nää mun 2.6 leveät, takana HDR II, on toki korkeat renkaatkin.

----------


## juhazz

'18 Spectralin mukana tullut KS Lev Si hissitolppa vaikuttaa hajonneen. Minkälaisia kokemuksia täältä löytyy komponenttien takuuvaihdosta Canyonin kautta?

----------


## hakpas

^Hyvin on toiminut. Pari selkeää tekovikaa on tullut vastaan, rataspakka ja yksi viallinen rengas. Lähettivät heti uudet kun ilmoitin viasta kuvan kera suomen asiakaspalveluun. Palautin sitten rikkonaiset.
Hissitolppa saattaa tosin olla sellainen mikä pitää toimittaa huoltoon.

----------


## kauris

> '18 Spectralin mukana tullut KS Lev Si hissitolppa vaikuttaa hajonneen. Minkälaisia kokemuksia täältä löytyy komponenttien takuuvaihdosta Canyonin kautta?



Hyvin vaihdettiin takuuna. Lähetin sähköpostia ja lyhyen videon liitteeksi, jossa vika näkyi. Mulla ei siis tolppa pysynyt ylhäällä vaan valui alas, kun istui päälle. Myös nousi alhaalta hiljalleen itsekseen ylös. Paineen lisäys ei auttanut. Näin saattaa kuulemma käydä, jos pyörää nostaa satulasta silloin, kun tolppa ei ole yläasennossa. En tiedä olinko tehnyt näin. On se mahdollista. Nyt olen yrittänyt muistaa uuden tolpan kanssa olla varovainen. Joko tolppa on ylhäällä tai sitten nostan rungosta.
Uusi tolppa lähti tehtaalta tulemaan ilman että vanhaa rikkinäistä tarvitsi ensin palauttaa. Aikaa prosessiin kyllä meni nelisen viikkoa kun ensin viikon verran kesti saada yhteys ja päätös asiaan ja sitten piti odotella jonkin aikaa varaosan lähtemistä Suomeen ja lopuksi itse postin kulku.

----------


## kauris

> Terve,
> 
> Tässä olen aikeissa tilata Canyonin Neuronin. Jäin vain pähkäilemään onko CF 8.0, 9.0 ja 9.0 SL malleilla jokin suurikin ero?



CF 8.0 mallissa selkeästi heikommat kiekot kuin 9.0 mallissa, jossa tosi hyvät dt swissiin 1500 sarjan alukiekot. 8.0 mallin 1900-sarjan kiekot on paitsi selvästi painavammat niin niissä on myös ei niin hyvä vapaaratas. 9.0 SL mallissa kuitukiekot joista en osaa sanoa tarkemmin. En itse maksaisi niistä lisää vaan olisin enemmän kuin tyytyväinen 1500 splineihin. 
9.0 mallin erottaa kahdesta muusta Shimanon jarrut ja vaihteet, joissa 2 eturatasta eli 2x11 systeemi. Kahdessa muussa Sramin 1x12. 9.0 SL:ssä kalliimman osasarjan eagle-vaihteisto mutta en maksaisi siitä lisää vaan gx eagle riittäisi minulle hyvin. Sen sijaan vielä 9.0 SL mallissakin on vain sramin guide R-jarrut mitkä eivät ole mielestäni kummoiset ja muuhun osasarjaan nähden selvä miinus. 9.0 mallin Shimanon slx:ät olisivat enemmän omaan mieleen, toki nekin saisi olla saman tien xt:t kuten muukin osasarja. 
8.0 mallissa keula on myös alempaa sarjaa selviten. 

Jos voisi sekoitella, ottaisin näiden kolmen pyörän yhdistelmän ja hinnan sieltä jostain välistä. Kelpuuttaisin hyvinkin 8.0 mallin gx eagle osasarjan, ottaisin 9.0 mallista  jarrut ja kiekot jne. 
Mutta jos ja kun vaihtaa ei saa, ottaisin 9.0 mallin ja vaihtaisin omalla rahalla jälkikäteen kahden eturattaan tilalle yhden narrow-wide rattaan esim hammasluvultaan 30. Vaihtajan ja alkuperäiset rattaat pistaisin talteen ja vaihtaisin takaisin jos siltä tuntuu. Tai jos kahden eturattaan systeemistä tykkää niin ajaisin 9.0 mallilla sellaisenaan. Se on näistä mun mielestä hinta-laatu-suhteeltaan paras.

----------


## juhazz

> Hyvin vaihdettiin takuuna. Lähetin sähköpostia ja lyhyen videon liitteeksi, jossa vika näkyi. Mulla ei siis tolppa pysynyt ylhäällä vaan valui alas, kun istui päälle. Myös nousi alhaalta hiljalleen itsekseen ylös. Paineen lisäys ei auttanut. Näin saattaa kuulemma käydä, jos pyörää nostaa satulasta silloin, kun tolppa ei ole yläasennossa. En tiedä olinko tehnyt näin. On se mahdollista. Nyt olen yrittänyt muistaa uuden tolpan kanssa olla varovainen. Joko tolppa on ylhäällä tai sitten nostan rungosta.
> Uusi tolppa lähti tehtaalta tulemaan ilman että vanhaa rikkinäistä tarvitsi ensin palauttaa. Aikaa prosessiin kyllä meni nelisen viikkoa kun ensin viikon verran kesti saada yhteys ja päätös asiaan ja sitten piti odotella jonkin aikaa varaosan lähtemistä Suomeen ja lopuksi itse postin kulku.



Tismalleen sama homma omassa tolpassa. Lisäksi pitää ihmeellistä louskuttavaa ääntä kun tolppa hiipii itsekseen yläasentoon. Tilasin nyt bike24:sta äkkiä uuden samanlaisen tilalle että pääsee ajelemaan, pitää sitten Canyonin takuusta tuleva myydä eteenpäin tai pitää varaosana itselle.

Kiitos vastauksesta!

----------


## CarbalanPlus

Puoli vuotta vanha Grand Canyon 7.0. Olen pessyt säännöllisesti ja huoltanut ketjuja jne. 

Nyt alkanut jostain päin "etuosaa" kuulua natinaa/"napinaa". Kuuluu polkiessa millä vaan nopeudella ja eritoten kääntyessä. 

Osaisiko joku sattumalta heittää, että mistä on kysymys? Hakuammuntaa, tiedän... 

Havainnollistus: https://aijaa.com/bZlJnD

----------


## JackOja

> Osaisiko joku sattumalta heittää, että mistä on kysymys? Hakuammuntaa, tiedän...



Ihan ensimmäiseksi tsekkaisin ohjainlaakerin kunnon ja kireyden ja sit laittaisin kaikki etupään pultit oikeaan momenttiin.

----------


## Kuspho

Oletko tarkistellut että stemmin pultit ei ole löystyneet?

----------


## jankki

Onko jollain faktaa 2018 vuoden Spectral AL 6.0 kampien oikeasta momentista? Tuossahan on Truvativin Descendant 6K Eagle-kammet. 40Nm ei varmaan paljon mene vikaan?

----------


## kauris

Ei mene. Sitä luokkaa se on. 42 Nm paras veikkaus. Ihanku se jossain kyllä lukisikin. Ettei peräti siinä pultin kannassa.

----------


## jankki

> Ei mene. Sitä luokkaa se on. 42 Nm paras veikkaus. Ihanku se jossain kyllä lukisikin. Ettei peräti siinä pultin kannassa.



Tota vähän ihmettelinkin eilen, kun muualla on selkeästi merkitty mutta tuosta en huomannut. Pitää vielä vilkaista tarkemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Uusimmassa versiossa dub-keskiöllä momentti on näköjään 54 Nm. Oliskohan se sama tällä 2018 dubittomallakin. No siellä huudeilla kuitenkin liikutaan ja 42 Nm kelvannee myös ihan hyvin ja kyseisen pultin kireys on helppo tarvittaessa tarkistaa. Toisin kuin sen Spectralin eturattaiden puoleisen main-pivot pultin, jonka tarkistaminen edellyttää nimenomaan ensin kampien irroitusta...

----------


## h.ki

Onko suosituksia/kokemuksia Canyonin maastopyörien huoltamisesta pk-seudulla? Tarvisi saada linkun laakerit vaihdettua/huollettua ja jos onnistuu myös Foxin keulan ja iskarin huolto niin plussaa.

Yleinen fiilis bro-shopeissa Canyonin huollattamisesta hieman alavireinen, joten suosituksia kaipaisin.

----------


## harmis

Fillariosa Järvenpäässä. Ei ole merkillä väliä ja taatusti hyvää työtä. https://fillariosa.verkkokauppaan.fi/

----------


## kauris

Ja iskarin ja keulan voi toimittaa heille myös jättämällä ne esim Lauttasaaren pyörähuolto.comiin ja olikohan myös Hertsiksn yläfemmaan (Hi5bikes). Halpaahan tuo huollattaminen ei valitettavasti ole mutta kaikkialla se maksaa paljon ja Fillariosaan uskaltaa luottaa. Kuten myös yläfemmaan. Tuo koski siis iskareita. Jos linkun laakeritkin pitää vaihtaa niin hmm. No yläfemma tekee varmaan sen osuuden siellä liikkeessä itse ja löhettää ne iskarit fillariosaan.

----------


## LJL

> Fillariosa Järvenpäässä. Ei ole merkillä väliä ja taatusti hyvää työtä. https://fillariosa.verkkokauppaan.fi/



Helkkarin iso suositus!!

----------


## h.ki

Hyvä, kiitos vinkeistä. Kokeillaan Fillariosaa. 

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mielestäni Canyonilla on PK seudulla joku kumppanuusliike huoltoja hoitamassa. Sen nimeä en kyllä muista, mutta Turusta kysymällä sekin selviää.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Mielestäni Canyonilla on PK seudulla joku kumppanuusliike huoltoja hoitamassa. Sen nimeä en kyllä muista, mutta Turusta kysymällä sekin selviää.



Triathlon corner

----------


## Kanuuna

Millaisella aikataululla on pyöriä satanut viime aikoina? Onko ollut etuajassa alkuperäiseen toimitusarvioon nähden?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Tohon ei voi vastata niin, että siitä olisi sinun tapauksessa hyötyä. Riippuu täysin pyörämallista, koosta ja ilmeisesti myös vähän tuurista. Toisilla venyy yli, toiset saa 2 kk ennen kuin alunperin sivuilla toimitusajaksi luki. Mutta kun malli ja koko on selvillä, voit koittaa soittaa Canyonin Suomen edustajalle josko heillä olisi nettisivuja tarkempi sen hetken tieto.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Totta toinen puoli. Mallien välillä on suuretkin toimitusaikojen erot. Ihan yleisesti kysynkin, miten toimitukset ovat viimeaikoina sumpliutuneet. 
Eipä osannut aspakaan antaa kuin ympäripyöreän savolaisen vastauksen. Suottaapi olla, että tulee, suottaapi olla, että ei.
Hinku poluille on taas kova, vaikka lainapyörillä olen joutunut ja päässyt kyllä paahtamaan. Ja onneksi on maantiekausi jo päällä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakke81

> ^Totta toinen puoli. Mallien välillä on suuretkin toimitusaikojen erot. Ihan yleisesti kysynkin, miten toimitukset ovat viimeaikoina sumpliutuneet. 
> Eipä osannut aspakaan antaa kuin ympäripyöreän savolaisen vastauksen. Suottaapi olla, että tulee, suottaapi olla, että ei.
> Hinku poluille on taas kova, vaikka lainapyörillä olen joutunut ja päässyt kyllä paahtamaan. Ja onneksi on maantiekausi jo päällä. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kahdesti siirsivät lux:in toimitus aikaa kauemmas, kauimmillaan oli toukokuun lopussa. Kuitenkin ilmoittivat toimituksen aikaistuneen ja sain pyörän maanantaina... Olihan tuo joulukuussa tilattu ja maksettu😂

Mutta mutta onhan tuo aika makee laitos mitä pari lenkkiä ehtinyt ajaamaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Hyvä, hyvä. Toivon parasta myös itselleni. Tällä hetkellä toimitusaika osuisi ikävästi reissun päälle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hoogenband

Moro. Maasturin päivitys jääny nyt kaihertaa. Onko kellää kokemuksia näistä uusista 6.0 exceedeistä? Pro ois 1700 ja perus 1500. Pituutta on 180 ja kiloja 83. M kokoo tarjoaa tuo canyoni laskuri. Ajot on yleensä vähän pyörätietä, metsäautoteitä ja vähän polkuu. Näitähän ei vissiin löydy suomesta hypistelyyn? Kiitos

----------


## juhazz

2019 spectralit ovat 160/150mm joustolla. 2018 mallit oli 150/140. Onko noissa rungoissa muuttunut mikään, vai onko sinne vaan lyöty 10mm joustoa lisää per pääty? 

Mietin vaan, jos jossain vaiheessa joskus, venyttäisi oman 2018:n Piken 160mm mittaan ja vaihtaisi taakse pidemmän ja paremman iskarin.

----------


## kauris

Runko on sama. Itse pidensin keulan 2018 pyörääni 160 joustavaksi juuri hiljattain. 32 euroa oli vaihdetttavan osan hinta. 
2019 malleissa on muuten rengastus vaihtunut 2.6 leveästä 2.4 leveään. Eiköhän 2.6 rengaskin silti mahdu vaikka joustomatka myös takana on sen 150 mm 140 sijaan. Sen sijaan jos 2018 pyörään laittaa 2.4 tai kapeammat renkaat (joiden korkeus on myös samalla pienempi), alkaa keskiö olemaan jo huomattavan matalalla ellei joustomatkaakin myös lisää.

----------


## aerosol

Laitoin eilen Spectral CF 7.0:n tilaukseen, kun löytyi suoraan varastosta. Välttämättä olisi kuitua tarvinnut mutta alumiinisissa oli jäätävät odotusajat eikä vaan nyt pysty odottamaan  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti XL runko sopii hongankolistajalle, ainakin Canyonien speksien mukaan pitäisi 200cm asti sopia (202cm kuski). Neuronia silmäilin myös pitkään ja olisin varmaan sellaisen tilannutkin jos olisi saanut vähänkään nopeammin. Hieman "puskista" tuli tämä täpäri-innostus niin vähän myöhään liikkeellä. Eiköhän tuosta Spectralista riitä meikäläisen taidoille pitkäksi aikaa fillaria, näin ainakin uskoisin ja toivoisin.

----------


## Mendota

Jopas on Grand Canyonit menneet kaupaksi, edullisen pään suntour-keulallisia, ja kalliimman pään 9.0 malleja löytyy mutta "sweet spotissa" olevat mallit aika lailla loppu.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Laitoin eilen Spectral CF 7.0:n tilaukseen, kun löytyi suoraan varastosta. Välttämättä olisi kuitua tarvinnut mutta alumiinisissa oli jäätävät odotusajat eikä vaan nyt pysty odottamaan  Toivottavasti XL runko sopii hongankolistajalle, ainakin Canyonien speksien mukaan pitäisi 200cm asti sopia (202cm kuski). Neuronia silmäilin myös pitkään ja olisin varmaan sellaisen tilannutkin jos olisi saanut vähänkään nopeammin. Hieman "puskista" tuli tämä täpäri-innostus niin vähän myöhään liikkeellä. Eiköhän tuosta Spectralista riitä meikäläisen taidoille pitkäksi aikaa fillaria, näin ainakin uskoisin ja toivoisin.



Lelumiinisen version omistajana uskallan sanoa, että kyllä tuossa on fillaria pitkäksi aikaa. Spectral on aika mainio kompromissi moneen erilaiseen maastoon. 

Sopivuus voi riippua aika pitkälti siitä, oletko pitkä- vaiko persjalkainen. Voi olla, että joudut vaihtamaan ainakin stemmin vähän pidempään.

----------


## Sambolo

Mitäs noille pyörille on tapahtunut kun painoa tullu lisää. Esim torque AL 6 lähes 17kg, eise aiemmin muistaakseni noin painava ollut :No huh!:  AL 5 vähän kevyempi..

----------


## simtee

Onko kukaan asentanut Worksin anglesettiä näihin tuoreempiin Canyoneihin?  Harkinnassa keulakulmaa reilu asteen loiventava setti 2017 Neuroniin ja mietin mahtaako tämä olla sopiva:

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...ube-1834-p.asp

This  headset will fit Canyon's range of frames that use a semi-integrated  upper cup with an integrated drop-in tapered lower bearing.
 When  choosing the headset for your Canyon bike, take into account the Works  headset's lower cup stack height is 13mm, therefore a 1.0 degree headset  will give around a 1.3-1.4 degree angle change.
 Also,  please ensure you have sufficient steerer-tube length available: The  1.0 degree headset uses an internal upper cup and external lower  headcup. 
Fits headtube internal diameter - Upper - ZS44 - 44mm,  Lower - IS52 - 52.0mm

----------


## Kale

> Jopas on Grand Canyonit menneet kaupaksi, edullisen pään suntour-keulallisia, ja kalliimman pään 9.0 malleja löytyy mutta "sweet spotissa" olevat mallit aika lailla loppu.



Mallisto uusiutumassa joten möivät vanhat mallit loppuun. Eilen näytti tulleen nippu uusia malleja myyntiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jos olisin nyt pyörää vailla,  niin tässä olisi kova ehdokas. Foxia edessä, DT kiekot ja 67.5 keulakulma.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mtb/gra...al-sl-9-0.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Siinä 1299 maksavassa mallissakin on Foxin keula, onko se markkinoiden halvin filo jossa on Foxi?

----------


## Pistol-Pete

Näyttäis mennen GC:n geo hieman loivemmaksi ja pidemmäksi, mikä on hyvä juttu.

----------


## aerosol

Tämän olisi tietty voinut opiskella ennen kuin pyörän tilasi, mutta näemmä Canyonin painomaksimi on 120kg (ajaja + pyörä) jota "ei saisi ylittää missään tapauksessa". No painoa on tarkoitus vielä vähän pudottaa, mutta systeemin kokonaispaino lienee luokkaa 130kg tällä hetkellä. Miten suurena pidätte riskiä että pyörä räjähtää alta? En vedä hyppyreistä ja olen muutenkin aika aloittelija (=vauhti aika hillittyä), joten luulisin että renkaat + jousitus ottaa äkäisimmät iskut vastaan kuitenkin? Eli kovaa ajoa, vai kannattaako tässä alkaa himmailemaan korostetusti?

Kyseessä siis Spectral CF.

----------


## Kanuuna

Itse sanoisin kovaa ajoa, mutta takuuta en oletettavasti anna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vito78

^ei tuota infoa kovin selvästi ainakaan puhelimella selatessa löydä. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tämän olisi tietty voinut opiskella ennen kuin pyörän tilasi, mutta näemmä Canyonin painomaksimi on 120kg (ajaja + pyörä) jota "ei saisi ylittää missään tapauksessa". No painoa on tarkoitus vielä vähän pudottaa, mutta systeemin kokonaispaino lienee luokkaa 130kg tällä hetkellä. Miten suurena pidätte riskiä että pyörä räjähtää alta? En vedä hyppyreistä ja olen muutenkin aika aloittelija (=vauhti aika hillittyä), joten luulisin että renkaat + jousitus ottaa äkäisimmät iskut vastaan kuitenkin? Eli kovaa ajoa, vai kannattaako tässä alkaa himmailemaan korostetusti?
> 
> Kyseessä siis Spectral CF.



Ei räjähdä. Spectral on tehty kovaan ajoon. Mulla on lelumiininen Spectral, ja kombon kokonaispaino on myöskin n. 130 kiloa. En säästele alamäkirynkytyksissä yhtään.

----------


## kauris

2019 Trail bike of the year 27.5 renkaisten ja noin 2500 euron hintaisten kategoriassa oli Spectral al 6.0 (vuonna 2018 oman sarjansa voitti spectral cf 8)
https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...in-bike-358395
Ja videokooste https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oNGrvDFLOOs
Ja video nimenomaan Spectralista https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X3mcKJHE3Uc

----------


## Jameli

Laitoin viikonloppuna tilaukseen Spectral 7.0. Vähän meni budjetin yli, mutta 6.0 malli oli loppuunmyyty ja lisää olisi tullut ties milloin. Edellinen fillari ollut Kona Caldera vm 2004, joka pöllittiin 2014. En muista milloin olisi ollut näin kiva odotella jotain!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## aerosol

^Sain juuri samaisen pelin perjantaina, voisin sanoa että et tule pettymään. Eka täpäri itelle ja aika aloittelija olen vielä mutta viikonloppuna tuli neljä tuntia tykiteltyä polkuja. Kivasti huomasi että paikkoja joita ei ole uskaltanut edes kokeilla jäykkäperällä tuli tykiteltyä aika reipasta vauhtia ilman ongelmia. En varmasti osaa vielä edes arvostaa kaikkia pieniä hienouksia mutta eipä ainakaan kaduta.

----------


## Jameli

Kiva kuulla! Onnea uudesta pyörästä! Itse olen viimeksi fillarilla ajanut maastossa joku 5 vuotta sitten, mutta eikö se mennyt jotenkin niin, että äkkiä se palautuu mieleen kun pari kertaa pannuttaa  :Leveä hymy:  
Kuinka nopeasti sulla tuli fillari perille tilauksesta? Mulla on tilaus vahvistettu ja rahat viety, mutta ei ole vielä valmisteluvaiheessa.

----------


## aerosol

Tilasin ja maksoin torstaina, maanantaina saivat maksun käsiteltyä ja tiistaina lähti paketti tehtaalta. Perjantaina UPSi toi ovelle. Eli reilu viikko siis.

----------


## Jameli

Kuulostaa hyvälle! Hyvällä tuurilla pääsen myös jo tällä viikolla ajalemaan.

----------


## Jameli

Tänään lähti paketti tulemaan!

----------


## Toko

AL 6 on tilauksessa. Ilmoittivat toimitusajaksi syyskuun alku, vaikka tilausta tehdessä arvioitu toimitus oli kesäkuun loppupuolella. Jos tilaisi CF 7 niin ei tarvitse odotella.

----------


## aerosol

> AL 6 on tilauksessa. Ilmoittivat toimitusajaksi syyskuun alku, vaikka tilausta tehdessä arvioitu toimitus oli kesäkuun loppupuolella. Jos tilaisi CF 7 niin ei tarvitse odotella.



No mitä vielä emmit?  :Hymy:  Saahan tossa kuidun lisäksi myös hiukkasen parempaa osasta (ymmärtääkseni). Kai sillekin voi laittaa jonkun rahallisen arvon että tykittelee jo ensi viikolla versus ei ajoa koko kesänä?

----------


## Toko

> No mitä vielä emmit?  Saahan tossa kuidun lisäksi myös hiukkasen parempaa osasta (ymmärtääkseni). Kai sillekin voi laittaa jonkun rahallisen arvon että tykittelee jo ensi viikolla versus ei ajoa koko kesänä?



Vähän vierastan kuitua. Joko cf7 tai remedy. En jaksa syksyyn odotella. Täytyy vähän miettiä

----------


## kauris

Tästä voi vähän arvioida remedyä ja sen ominaisuuksia suhteessa pariin muuhun pyörään mutta ei tosin spectraliin. Ei varmasti huono valinta sekään.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...rs-choice.html

----------


## Toko

> No mitä vielä emmit?  Saahan tossa kuidun lisäksi myös hiukkasen parempaa osasta (ymmärtääkseni). Kai sillekin voi laittaa jonkun rahallisen arvon että tykittelee jo ensi viikolla versus ei ajoa koko kesänä?



Laitoin Spectral 7:n tilaukseen.

----------


## Yamiman

Viikonloppuna pääsin koeajamaan Rukalla NUTS-juoksun yhteydessä Canyon maastopyöristä Strive 9.0, Spectral 8.0 L, Neuron 8.0 M ja Lux M.
Nykyiseen Giant Anthem 29 verrattuna tuo Lux tuntui eniten samanlaiselta. Luxissa sai molemmat jouset lukkoon ja se ei notkunut lainkaan ylämäissä. Polkemistehokkuus oli hyvä.
Strive ja Spectral olivat mahtavia laskuissa ja poluilla, jousitus imi sisään ihan mitä vaan. Ongelma on että ne notkuivat kyllä melkoisesti nousuissa, voimaa meni hukkaan runsaasti ja homma oli aika keinuvaa.

Neuron oli mielestäni erinomainen kompromissi 130 mm joustollaan ja noista soveltuu hyvin yleiseen polkuajoon. Sellainen on nyt tilauksessa.
Kisakäyttöön ottaisin kuitenkin Luxin mutten tilannut sitä kun ei tule kisattua.

----------


## Kanuuna

Jahas, Luxi lähti matkaan kuukautta etuajassa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juhazz

02/2018 tilatun alu-spectralin takahaarukka halkesi juuri netissä pyörineiden kuvien kaltaisesti hitsisauman kohdalta kääntyen "alas". Kyllä tolla pyörällä on reilusti yli 500km ajettu pelkästään maastossa, luulin jo että tämä olisi kyseiselle vialle immuuni yksilö. Vieläkö nämä vaihtuu ilman mutinoita takuuseen?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> 02/2018 tilatun alu-spectralin takahaarukka halkesi juuri netissä pyörineiden kuvien kaltaisesti hitsisauman kohdalta kääntyen "alas". Kyllä tolla pyörällä on reilusti yli 500km ajettu pelkästään maastossa, luulin jo että tämä olisi kyseiselle vialle immuuni yksilö. Vieläkö nämä vaihtuu ilman mutinoita takuuseen?



Olen kauhian yllättynyt, jos ei vaihdu. Tyyppivika, joka pitää korjata ilman takuutakin.

Poislukien tuo tyyppivika, Spectral on tosi mainio pyörä. Pari huoltokohdetta kannattaa kuitenkin tsekata aika tiuhaan. Iskareiden kiinnityspultit tuppaavat löystymään aika helposti. Samoin satulan kiristysmekanismi on vähän susi. Sekin löystyy helposti. Nuo kun tarkistaa & kiristää säännöllisesti, luvassa on hupaisia lenkkejä.

----------


## kauris

Ja siis onhan takuukin ihan normaalistikin muistaakseni 5 vuotta Canyonilla. Saati tän tiedossa julkisesti olleen valmistusvirheen osalta. Ei muuta kuin soittoa Canyonin Suomen asiakaspalveluun maanantaina niin saat pyörän mahdollisimman nopeasti taas ajoon (s-postiin vastaamiseen voi hukkua viikko turhan takia). Kuvan sivulta, lähikuvan hajoamiskohdasta ja kuvan runkonumerosta voit tietty ottaa vielä jo valmiiksi niin saat nekin tarvittaessa lähetettyä eteenpäin ilman viivytyksiä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^6 vuoden takuu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Olen kauhian yllättynyt, jos ei vaihdu. Tyyppivika, joka pitää korjata ilman takuutakin.
> 
> Poislukien tuo tyyppivika, Spectral on tosi mainio pyörä. Pari huoltokohdetta kannattaa kuitenkin tsekata aika tiuhaan. Iskareiden kiinnityspultit tuppaavat löystymään aika helposti. Samoin satulan kiristysmekanismi on vähän susi. Sekin löystyy helposti. Nuo kun tarkistaa & kiristää säännöllisesti, luvassa on hupaisia lenkkejä.



Samaa mieltä, mikäli haarukka hajoaa niin sehän kyllä pitäisi vaihtua ilman mutinoita uuteen. Iskarin ja linkkujen pultteihin kannattaa laittaa vähän sinistä ruuvilukitetta niin pysyvät kiinni. Näin ainakin omassani on pysynyt pultit momentissa.

----------


## maustevoi

Oon noin 181cm, niin onko näin että tämä olisi liian iso minulle? https://www.tori.fi/etela-karjala/Ca....htm?ca=18&w=3
Ei viitsi "huvikseen" liian isoakaan ostaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Oon noin 181cm, niin onko näin että tämä olisi liian iso minulle? https://www.tori.fi/etela-karjala/Ca....htm?ca=18&w=3
> Ei viitsi "huvikseen" liian isoakaan ostaa.



Ei välttämättä. Rajatapaushan tuo on. Stemmin voi joutua vaihtamaan sentin tai pari lyhyempään.

----------


## Slatan

2018 Spectral, jolla ajettu yli 2000km

Onko tuo SE?
https://aijaa.com/oZOlEE

----------


## Teromarkus

> 2018 Spectral, jolla ajettu yli 2000km
> 
> Onko tuo SE?
> https://aijaa.com/oZOlEE



Tuo on SE murtuma, aivan vastaava näköinen oli omassakin

----------


## Slatan

Voi H...vetti... Tahko on reilun viikon päästä ja siitä on tarkoitus jatkaa Lappiin pyöräilemään. Juuri tämän vuoksi viime syksynä kyselin mahdollisuutta vaihtaa tuo takahaarukka uuteen, muttei onnistunut ilman murtumaa. Montako viikkoa teillä on kestänyt tuossa vaihtorumbassa?

----------


## kauris

Toi oli minustakin todella ärsyttävää. Pyörä kuuluu siihen mahdollisesti vialliseen ensisarjaan ja pyynnöstäkään ei suostuttu vaihtamaan haarukkaa valmiiksi uuteen. Selitys että kun ei kerran jo hajonnut ensimmäisten kymmenien käyttötuntien aikana niin ei tule hajoamaankaan. No sinun tapaus on todiste siitä, että toisinkin voi olla. 
Niinköhän on niitä 2018 värityksen takahaarukoita edes enää olemassa.

----------


## Vito78

> Toi oli minustakin todella ärsyttävää. Pyörä kuuluu siihen mahdollisesti vialliseen ensisarjaan ja pyynnöstäkään ei suostuttu vaihtamaan haarukkaa valmiiksi uuteen. Selitys että kun ei kerran jo hajonnut ensimmäisten kymmenien käyttötuntien aikana niin ei tule hajoamaankaan. No sinun tapaus on todiste siitä, että toisinkin voi olla. 
> Niinköhän on niitä 2018 värityksen takahaarukoita edes enää olemassa.



Mulla oli pari vuotta sitten samantyylinen tilanne edellisen mallin Spectralin kanssa. Ostin siis 2015 tammikuussa ja olisko ollu 2016 kesällä kun meni takahaarukka juurikin tosta voimansiirron puolelta. Pyörä oli musta ja ensin meinattiin vaihtaa tilalle sininen haarukka kunnes saisi mustan mutta ilmeisesti sellaista ei ollut näkyvillä lähitulevaisuudessa joten Canyon lähetti kokonaan uuden rungon. Canyonin toiminta myös Suomen päässä oli 6/5.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juhazz

> Voi H...vetti... Tahko on reilun viikon päästä ja siitä on tarkoitus jatkaa Lappiin pyöräilemään. Juuri tämän vuoksi viime syksynä kyselin mahdollisuutta vaihtaa tuo takahaarukka uuteen, muttei onnistunut ilman murtumaa. Montako viikkoa teillä on kestänyt tuossa vaihtorumbassa?



En usko että reilussa viiikossa hoituu. Mä oon tässä odotellut pelkästään viikon päivät ohjeita, miten pyörä saadaan lähetettyä korjattavaksi. Onneksi on itellä muuttohärdelli käynnissä, niin ei ehtisi juuri edes ajella.

Kuva vielä omasta haarukasta: http://aijaa.com/NFMumH

----------


## Slatan

Uskaltaisikohan tuolla ajaa Tahkon läpi (60km)? Alamäet hissukseen ja seuraten, että laajeneeko murtuma. Canyonin alkuperäisessä viestissä oli että murtuman ei heidän tietojen mukaansa pitäisi johtaa takahaarukan katkeamiseen.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ota ennemmin jostain laina pyörä alle.

----------


## dxteri

Onko mitenkä leveetä rengastusta kukaan laittanu exceed malleihin? Talven ja kevään fatbike ajeluiden jälkeen ei ota onnistuakseen kapearenkaisella ajo sitten yhtään, ei ole pitoa tarpeeksi myös luotto renkaisiin ei ole niin hyvä  :Leveä hymy:  toisaalta myös geometriaa pitää miettiä uudestaan fatbiken jäljiltä kun se tuntui niin sopivalta.

----------


## Elofillari

Haussa on kautta aikain ensimmäinen maastopyörä vaimolle ja silmiin on osunut esim Canyonin Grand Canyon WMN 5.0. Voimansiirtohan siinä on kampia lukuunottamatta ihan kuranttia XT/SLX -osaa, mutta kohtuullisen halpa hinta pitää tietysti saada aikaan jollakin ja tässä tapauksessa kiekoilla ja jarruilla (ja keulakin tietysti, mutta ei aloiteta siitä). Nuo perustason jarrut varmasti pysäyttävät, mutta sinänsä hämmentävää, että samassa fillarissa on XT:tä ja sitten käsittääkseni Tourney-tason navat (TX505). Sanokaas nyt osaavammat, että onko ne ihan toivottomat vai pelaako kuitenkin riittävästi? Käyttö kuitenkin rajoittunee hiekkatieajoon ja ehkä hieman myöhemmin hyväkuntoisiin polkuihin.

----------


## Kanuuna

Jarru on vauhdin surma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Putte2

Pyöräpulmaan vinkkejä... Kyseessä lähinnä Canyonin mallit, joten käytetään tätä ketjua..
Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä täpäriä. Läski saa toistaiseksi väistyä vaikka ikävä sitä tuleekin pian.. Kaipaan joustoa poluille, joissa läski hakkaa turhaan käsille ja selälle. 90% ajostani on sekalaista suomipolkua, joka sisältää välillä kohtuu paljonkin juurakkoa ja kivikkoa, kallion ylityksiä kuin myös pehmeämpää pohjaa..

Olen miettinyt Neuronin ja Spectralin välillä. Neuronia olen päässyt testaamaankin ja M koossa pyörä tuntuu hyvältä. Ottaisin varmasti tämän koeajon perusteella Neuronin, mutta siinä on muutama asia joka kalvaa mieltä. Ensimmäinen on korkea standover. Pärjään sillä, mutta tykkään kun haarojen alle jää reilusti tilaa. Olen 176 ja persjalkainen (inseam alle 80). Toinen asia, jopa vakavampi päänvaiva on tuo keulan jyrkkä kulma. Ohjaamo on muutenkin vähän korkean oloinen ja kun siihen lisää tuon kohtuu jyrkän ohjauskulman niin tulee olo, että tällä mennään vielä nokilleen....Voi olla, että on vaan pään sisällä tämä dilemma.

Spectral olisi geometrialtaan parempi, mutta en ole päässyt sitä koittamaan. Keulan kulma on loivempi, joustoa enemmän. Mutta onkohan tämä tarkoitukseeni overkill pyörä? Eli onko tuo normi poluilla liian kovalla joustolla. Voisin kuvitella, että Neuron myös kiipeää ylämäkeen paremmin. 

On valinta kumpi tahansa, niin malli tulee olemaan Lineupin keskivaiheelta, todennäköiseti aluminiinisena. Tähän ajaa budjetti, joka on max 2500€ mielellään pari sataa alle. Tuon saa AL 7 Neuronin. Spectral on tässä hintaluokasas yli kilon painavampi, yli 14kg , joka on tral pyörässä jo aika paljon?

Onko jakaa kokemuskia näiden kahden välillä?

Vaihtoehdot sitten muista merkeistä: Orbea Occam H30, Kona Process 134. Erityisesti tuo Occam on geometrialtaan mielenkiintoinen. Tuossa lineupin alapään H30ssä on vaan joku "Marzzocchi Bomber Z2 140" keula. Ihan tuntematon mulle, Onkohan OK?

----------


## Juhlep

Terve.

Tilasin noin 2 viikkoa sitten Spectralin ja toimitus aika oli valitettavan pitkälle nimittäin arvioitu toimitusaika oli 16. -20. syyskuuta.
Tänään menin huvikseen katsomaan, että kuinkaspitkälle toimitusaika kyseisessä pyörässä on nyt ja huomasin, että toimitsaika on 8. -12. Heinäkuuta.
Voisi kuvitella, että canyon lähettää pyörät tilaus järjestyksessä, mutta näin se ei näköjään taida olla?
Ihmettelen vain, että jos nyt peruisin tilaukseni ja tilaisin tismalleen saman pyörän niin saisin sen jo paljon aikaisemmin?? Minun päähäni tämmöinen tilausjärjestelmä kuulostaa oudolta??

Osaisiko joku selittää, että miksi näin?

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Kysyisin tota mielummin canyonin chatista kuin täältä. Eiköhän sieltä tule vastaus että onko pyörä jo kohta tulossa.

----------


## elasto

Kellään jo ajokokemuksia tuosta uudesta Luxista? Onko millainen peli? Lähinnä nuo SL-mallit 110mm Foxin 34:lla.

----------


## Kanuuna

Loitsava peli! Ittellä SID keulalla ja Deluxe RLR takapumppuna. Responsiivinen ja jämäkkä, mutta silti ”pehmeä” ja ajoasennoltaan tosi mukava tai ainakin itselle sopiva peli. Saattaa johtua siitä, että ajoin lainassa olevalla kisa-XC-jäykkäperällä parisen kuukautta, kun vanhasta pyörästäni halkesi runko. Ei oo tällä hetkellä muuta kuin hyvää sanottavaa. Parilla kimppalenkkitutulla on myös Luxi ja ei heilläkään ole pahaa sanottavaa. Keskipitkillä matkoilla kaksi pullotelinettä on erittäin hyvä ominaisuus, ei tarvi ottaa juomareppua mukaan. Osta pois


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pee

Tuolla toisessa ketjussa mainittiin Canyonin palautusoikeuden muuttuneen. Ja tosiaan, sivulla lukee nykyisin: "Koska haluamme, että olet 100 % tyytyväinen ostokseesi, voit palauttaa *käyttämättömät* pyörät ja varusteet 30 päivän kuluessa vastaanottamisesta.". Eipä taida olla pitkä aika siitä, kun jossain uutiskirjeessä mainostettiin riskitöntä tilaamista. Eipä enää kuulosta siltä. 

Liekö joku erikseen kysynyt asiasta Canyonilta?

----------


## Jyri K

No onhan se nyt todella hyvä tuokin. Kuukauden testauksen jälkeen voi palauttaa. Lähdeppä ehdotteleen jollekin Spessun jälleenmyyjälle, että sopiihan, että ajan tässä nyt 600-1000 km kesäkuussa ja tuon sen sitten samaan hintaan takaisin.

----------


## pojomtb

> Tuolla toisessa ketjussa mainittiin Canyonin palautusoikeuden muuttuneen. Ja tosiaan, sivulla lukee nykyisin: "Koska haluamme, että olet 100 % tyytyväinen ostokseesi, voit palauttaa *käyttämättömät* pyörät ja varusteet 30 päivän kuluessa vastaanottamisesta.". Eipä taida olla pitkä aika siitä, kun jossain uutiskirjeessä mainostettiin riskitöntä tilaamista. Eipä enää kuulosta siltä. 
> 
> Liekö joku erikseen kysynyt asiasta Canyonilta?



Mutta mitä tarkoittaa käyttämätön? Kirjaimellisesti otettuna tuo on kyllä todella suuri huononnus. Itselle tulossa just uus pyörä tuolta, enkä moista muutosta ehdoissa tietenkään ollut huomannut. Täytyy jossain vaiheessa kysellä tuota Suomen päästä. Tuo sanamuotohan tarkoittaa sitä, että pyörä täytyy testata pahvilaatikossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Pyöräpulmaan vinkkejä... Kyseessä lähinnä Canyonin mallit, joten käytetään tätä ketjua..
> Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä täpäriä. Läski saa toistaiseksi väistyä vaikka ikävä sitä tuleekin pian.. Kaipaan joustoa poluille, joissa läski hakkaa turhaan käsille ja selälle. 90% ajostani on sekalaista suomipolkua, joka sisältää välillä kohtuu paljonkin juurakkoa ja kivikkoa, kallion ylityksiä kuin myös pehmeämpää pohjaa..
> 
> Olen miettinyt Neuronin ja Spectralin välillä. Neuronia olen päässyt testaamaankin ja M koossa pyörä tuntuu hyvältä. Ottaisin varmasti tämän koeajon perusteella Neuronin, mutta siinä on muutama asia joka kalvaa mieltä. Ensimmäinen on korkea standover. Pärjään sillä, mutta tykkään kun haarojen alle jää reilusti tilaa. Olen 176 ja persjalkainen (inseam alle 80). Toinen asia, jopa vakavampi päänvaiva on tuo keulan jyrkkä kulma. Ohjaamo on muutenkin vähän korkean oloinen ja kun siihen lisää tuon kohtuu jyrkän ohjauskulman niin tulee olo, että tällä mennään vielä nokilleen....Voi olla, että on vaan pään sisällä tämä dilemma.
> 
> Spectral olisi geometrialtaan parempi, mutta en ole päässyt sitä koittamaan. Keulan kulma on loivempi, joustoa enemmän. Mutta onkohan tämä tarkoitukseeni overkill pyörä? Eli onko tuo normi poluilla liian kovalla joustolla. Voisin kuvitella, että Neuron myös kiipeää ylämäkeen paremmin. 
> 
> On valinta kumpi tahansa, niin malli tulee olemaan Lineupin keskivaiheelta, todennäköiseti aluminiinisena. Tähän ajaa budjetti, joka on max 2500€ mielellään pari sataa alle. Tuon saa AL 7 Neuronin. Spectral on tässä hintaluokasas yli kilon painavampi, yli 14kg , joka on tral pyörässä jo aika paljon?
> 
> Onko jakaa kokemuskia näiden kahden välillä?



Mulla on ollut Neuronin edeltäjä Nerve AL 29 ja nyt alla on Spectral AL 7.0. Nerve oli ohjaukseltaan aika vikkelä. Teknisissä paikoissa ja erityisesti jyrkissä alamäissä olisin kaivannut vähän loivempaa geometriaa. Neuroniin ohjauskulmaa on hiukan loivennettu, mikä lienee positiivista. Polkemistuntuma Nervessä oli kuin jäykkäperässä, joka vaan hävitti pienemmät kivet ja juuret reitiltä. Nerve sopi polkukaahaukseen erinomaisesti, kunhan maasto oli sellaista, että vauhdinpito onnistui vähän tunarimmaltakin kuskilta. 

Spectral korjaa nuo Nerven marmatuksen aiheet aika täysimääräisesti. Nyt voi pitää vauhtia vähän enemmänkin rynkyttävässä maastossa ja muutenkin pyörään on vähän enemmän luottoa. Tunnen itseni siis paremmaksi kuskiksi :-) Ohjaus on aika paljon loivaliikkeisempi, mutta ei vielä mitenkään toivottoman hidas. Toki pidempi jousto tuo hiukan tehottomuutta ylämäkien nousuun ja ehkä tasamaallekin, mutta eipä tuo haittaa. Siinä missä Nervessä en koskaan käyttänyt takaiskarin lukitusta, Spectralissa se tulee pistettyä päälle siirtymillä ja pitkissä nousuissa. Käyttövipu on sen verran helpossa paikassa, että vaiva ei ole suuri. Pitäisi vaan aina muistaa pistää se lukitus pois päältä mäen päällä :-) Fiilis alamäessä korvaa korkojen kanssa sen, mitä ehkä nousuissa häviää. Vauhdit nousevat helposti sellaisiksi, joista ei perheellisen kannata kotona puhua, jos aikoo jatkaa harrastusta. 

Jos olisin sinä, ottaisin ehkä Spectralin. Tähän kuitenkin varaus kivien ja juurten koosta sekä maaston mäkisyydestä. Tasamaalle ja sileälle Neuron on ehdottomasti parempi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Haussa on kautta aikain ensimmäinen maastopyörä vaimolle ja silmiin on osunut esim Canyonin Grand Canyon WMN 5.0. Voimansiirtohan siinä on kampia lukuunottamatta ihan kuranttia XT/SLX -osaa, mutta kohtuullisen halpa hinta pitää tietysti saada aikaan jollakin ja tässä tapauksessa kiekoilla ja jarruilla (ja keulakin tietysti, mutta ei aloiteta siitä). Nuo perustason jarrut varmasti pysäyttävät, mutta sinänsä hämmentävää, että samassa fillarissa on XT:tä ja sitten käsittääkseni Tourney-tason navat (TX505). Sanokaas nyt osaavammat, että onko ne ihan toivottomat vai pelaako kuitenkin riittävästi? Käyttö kuitenkin rajoittunee hiekkatieajoon ja ehkä hieman myöhemmin hyväkuntoisiin polkuihin.



Kyllä ne navat ja jarrutkin riittävät aika pitkälle. Molemmat voi sitä paitsi vaihtaa pykälää parempiin kohtuukustannuksilla sitten, jos/kun alkuperäiset porsivat. Ominaisuuksiltaan vähintäänkin riittävä SLX-Jarrusetti esimerkiksi kustantaa 165 euroa plus posti. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ake-set-870532

----------


## Jyri K

En huomannut, että tuolla lukee käyttämätön.

Eli saa nykyään vain näytille, mutta ei saa testata.

----------


## pee

Jos tuommoinen huononnus on nyt oikeasti tapahtunut, niin kyllähän tuo vanhanmallinen palautusoikeus on ollut yksi kyseisen toimijan bisneksen kulmakiviä. Lie sitten alkanut kertyä käytettyjä pyöriä nurkkiin narkertamaan vastaavien uusien arvoa ostajien silmissä.

----------


## Vito78

> Jos tuommoinen huononnus on nyt oikeasti tapahtunut, niin kyllähän tuo vanhanmallinen palautusoikeus on ollut yksi kyseisen toimijan bisneksen kulmakiviä. Lie sitten alkanut kertyä käytettyjä pyöriä nurkkiin narkertamaan vastaavien uusien arvoa ostajien silmissä.



Just katselin, että jonkun verran on outletissa myynnissä jo asiakkaalla käyneitä fillareita.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Putte2

Kävin testaamassa uutta CF 8.0 Neuronia. Tosi hyvän oloinen, vaikka budjettini yli. Olen 176 pitkä ja lyhyt jalkainen. Inseam joku 79. Meinaa olla ongelma satulan korkeus. Alimmassa asennossa riittää juuri korkeus. Selkä on minulla taas pitkä joten ajoasento on M runkoon ihan sopiva, eikä reach ole ollenkaan pitkä. Standover taas on vähän liian korkea. 

Koska CF 8.0 on vähän liian kallis olisin Tilaamassa Al 7.0 versiota. En ole päässyt sitä koittamaan ja runko on vähän erilainen kuin 8.0ssa. Huolettaa tuo satulan korkeus ja speksien mukaan Al 7.0ssa matalin asento on muutaman millin 8.0aa korkeampi. Molemmat pyörät kai tulee 150mm dropperilla. Saisiko tilattua 125mm versiolla?

Onko samoilla mitoilla olevia Neuron M omistajia. Mitä mieltä geometriasta? S koko vaan menee muuten liian pieneksi..

----------


## kauris

Saako tilattua lyhyemmällä tolpalla, edelleen soittakaa nyt ihmiset ihmeessä sinne Suomen asiakaspalvelunumeroon ja kysykää tän tyylisistä asioista. Kyllä ne kertoo. Sähköpostiakin voi lähettää mutta silloin vastausta joutuu odottamaan pidempään.

----------


## Jone51

> Mulla on ollut Neuronin edeltäjä Nerve AL 29 ja nyt alla on Spectral AL 7.0. Nerve oli ohjaukseltaan aika vikkelä. Teknisissä paikoissa ja erityisesti jyrkissä alamäissä olisin kaivannut vähän loivempaa geometriaa. Neuroniin ohjauskulmaa on hiukan loivennettu, mikä lienee positiivista. Polkemistuntuma Nervessä oli kuin jäykkäperässä, joka vaan hävitti pienemmät kivet ja juuret reitiltä. Nerve sopi polkukaahaukseen erinomaisesti, kunhan maasto oli sellaista, että vauhdinpito onnistui vähän tunarimmaltakin kuskilta. 
> 
> Spectral korjaa nuo Nerven marmatuksen aiheet aika täysimääräisesti. Nyt voi pitää vauhtia vähän enemmänkin rynkyttävässä maastossa ja muutenkin pyörään on vähän enemmän luottoa. Tunnen itseni siis paremmaksi kuskiksi :-) Ohjaus on aika paljon loivaliikkeisempi, mutta ei vielä mitenkään toivottoman hidas. Toki pidempi jousto tuo hiukan tehottomuutta ylämäkien nousuun ja ehkä tasamaallekin, mutta eipä tuo haittaa. Siinä missä Nervessä en koskaan käyttänyt takaiskarin lukitusta, Spectralissa se tulee pistettyä päälle siirtymillä ja pitkissä nousuissa. Käyttövipu on sen verran helpossa paikassa, että vaiva ei ole suuri. Pitäisi vaan aina muistaa pistää se lukitus pois päältä mäen päällä :-) Fiilis alamäessä korvaa korkojen kanssa sen, mitä ehkä nousuissa häviää. Vauhdit nousevat helposti sellaisiksi, joista ei perheellisen kannata kotona puhua, jos aikoo jatkaa harrastusta. 
> 
> Jos olisin sinä, ottaisin ehkä Spectralin. Tähän kuitenkin varaus kivien ja juurten koosta sekä maaston mäkisyydestä. Tasamaalle ja sileälle Neuron on ehdottomasti parempi.



Mulla itsellä 2018 mallin Neuron ja se loivempi keulakulma tuli vasta tähän 2019 malliin ja täytyy kyllä allekirjoittaa noi havainnot varsinkin alamäistä, muuten kyllä mainio polkutykki. Toki alamäkiongelmat johtuu paljolti puuttuvista ajotaidoista  :Hymy:  Mun näkökulmasta Canyonin malliston mielenkiintoisin täysjousto olisi Strive, eli moderni 29" trailipyörä vai miksi tuota kutsuisi, mutta harmillisesti sen hinnat alkaen mallikin on varsin kallis kun pelkkää hiilikuitua tarjolla.

Tavallaan nyt vähän harmittaa tuon 2018 mallin hankkiminen viime kesän lopulla, vaikkakin käytettynä, kun tuo 2019 Neuron voisi olla vähän yleiskäyttöisempi. Nyt onkin sitten kiikarissa erillinen enduro henkinen pyörä käytettynä, jotta saa tuotakin ajotapaa kokeilla ja jos ei maistu niin myydään pois. Joku voisi kysyä että eikö kahden käytetyn ~1500e pyörän sijasta kannattaisi ostaa yksi hyvä uusi, no niin kait kannattaisi...

Putte2: istumatta tuota 2019 mallia, niin kyllä mää ehdottomasti tuon M koon ottaisin ja sitten tosiaan vaikka vaihtaa hissitolpan lyhyempään. Itselläkin 170cm pitkänä ja inseam jotain tuota ~80cm luokkaa ei ainakaan liian pitkältä tuo M-koon ohjaamo tunnu.

----------


## Putte2

Jone51: Kiitos vinkistä. En tiennytkään että keulakulma on Neuronissa muuttunut 2019 malliin. Nyt ilmoittavat kulmaksi 67,5. Paljonko tuo oli aikaisemmin?

----------


## Jone51

Oliskohan se ollut 69 aiemmin, pätevä peli tääkin on silti, olis kyllä mielenkiintoista verrata että paljonko toi 1.5 astetta tekee eroa.

----------


## Sammy

Olisi ensimmäinen Canyon harkinnassa. Nyt mietin rungon kokoa kun satun olemaan kokojen välimaastossa. Mitat 174/82.5 cm. Laskuri näyttäisi kokoa S ja edustajan mielipide olis M. Onko täällä saman kokoisia Neuronin omistajia?

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## resti

> Olisi ensimmäinen Canyon harkinnassa. Nyt mietin rungon kokoa kun satun olemaan kokojen välimaastossa. Mitat 174/82.5 cm. Laskuri näyttäisi kokoa S ja edustajan mielipide olis M. Onko täällä saman kokoisia Neuronin omistajia?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olen saman mittainen (174/82) ja tilasin M-kokoisen Neuronin ja itselle ainakin on oikean kokoinen.

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

> Olisi ensimmäinen Canyon harkinnassa. Nyt mietin rungon kokoa kun satun olemaan kokojen välimaastossa. Mitat 174/82.5 cm. Laskuri näyttäisi kokoa S ja edustajan mielipide olis M. Onko täällä saman kokoisia Neuronin omistajia?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



173/82 ja M koko itsellä. En ottaisi pienempää.

----------


## elasto

175/82 ja kaikki Canyonit ollut M-kokoisina sopivia.

----------


## pojomtb

Mulle tuli just Neuron (CF9SL) L kokoisena. Oon (pikkasen alle) 179/85 ja Dude on M koolla. Duden kanssa M on tuntunut hyvältä, mutta tuollaisen menevämmän pyörän kanssa L jotenkin tuntuu paremmalta. Canyonin sivut tarjosi ämmää. 
Ainoa ongelma L koon kanssa on liian pitkä hissitolppa. Voihan sillä noinkin ajaa, mutta sitä ei pysty vapauttamaan ylös asti tai jalat meinaa loppua kesken. Tolppa on jo max alhaalla. Tuo täytyy vielä vaihtaa lyhyempään, mikä tietty kustantaa lisää vaikka tämän nykyisen saisin myytyäkin. Mutta muuten Neuronin kanssa kannatti omalla kohdalla mennä isompaan. Tuntuu hyvälle, niin kuin koko kampe muutenkin.

----------


## PeZu

> Tuolla toisessa ketjussa mainittiin Canyonin palautusoikeuden muuttuneen. Ja tosiaan, sivulla lukee nykyisin: "Koska haluamme, että olet 100 % tyytyväinen ostokseesi, voit palauttaa *käyttämättömät* pyörät ja varusteet 30 päivän kuluessa vastaanottamisesta.". Eipä taida olla pitkä aika siitä, kun jossain uutiskirjeessä mainostettiin riskitöntä tilaamista. Eipä enää kuulosta siltä. 
> 
> Liekö joku erikseen kysynyt asiasta Canyonilta?



Missä täällä on tuosta enemmän keskustelua? Tähän asiaan olisi hyvä saada todellinen laita Canyonin puolesta ovatko oikeasti heikentäneet palautusehtoja!

----------


## Hillman

Jaahas, tänään lähti tilaukseen Neuron CF 8.0 M-koossa. Mitat 173/82,5 cm. Onneksi täällä näyttää olevan muitakin saman kokoisia "kääpiöitä" tyytyväisenä M-kokoon. Halusin ehdottomasti 29 renkailla, siksi hallittu riski M-kokoon.

----------


## Jyri K

Tyypitellyt tuttujen 29 pyöriä ja kömpelön oloisia ovat muuhun kun polkuajoon. Toki se tuntu saattas muuttua kun 200km totuttelis. Nyt kuitenkin pysyn mieluusti 27,5”.

Edit. Tosin tuossa läskipyörässäni 4,8” tuumanen taitaa olla ulkokehältään lähellä 29” ulkokehää ja siinä se taas noin leveenä toimii mainiosti. Täpäri enskassa mieluusti pysyn tuossa 27,5” koossa.

----------


## Tunuppiok

Löytyiskö kellään Oulun suunnalla spectral:Onia tai neuron:On?Lähinnä mietityttää tuo koko että onko se s vai m. Haluttais vähän kokeilla että ois varmuus

----------


## Haraldis

> Löytyiskö kellään Oulun suunnalla spectral:Onia tai neuron:On?Lähinnä mietityttää tuo koko että onko se s vai m. Haluttais vähän kokeilla että ois varmuus



Ehkä tuolta Canyon Spectral:ON ketjusta tavoittaisit jonkun, jolla Spectral:ON seudullasi.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=1#post2887295

----------


## pojomtb

Vielä pari ajatusta ’todellisuus vs. Canyonin kokotaulukko’. 
Jos jää juuri kokojen väliin (kuten minä), valitsisin suuremman koon mikäli seuraavat kolme kohtaa täyttyy. 
a) ajaa paljon teknisillä poluilla (joten kohta b)
b) käyttää paljon hissitolppaa hiukan alennetusti koska a
c) ajaa teknisiä alamäkiä vauhdikkaasti

Kohta b: Kun ajaa maaston vaatiessa tolppa normaaliasentoa alempana, ohjaamo luonnollisesti lyhenee tolppakulman vuoksi. Tällöin se hiukkasen pienikokoinen pyörä saattaa poluilla käydä ahtaaksi, vaikka tasaisella ja helpossa maastossa tolppa perusasennossa tuntuisikin juuri sopivalta.

----------


## Vito78

Onko Canyonisteillä muistikuvaa tippuuko nykyisen malliston hinnat vielä syksymmällä? Nythän on paljon miinus 500€ aleja pyöristä. Strive vähän kiinnostelee 2015 mallisen Spectralin korvaajaksi...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vito78

> Onko Canyonisteillä muistikuvaa tippuuko nykyisen malliston hinnat vielä syksymmällä? Nythän on paljon miinus 500€ aleja pyöristä. Strive vähän kiinnostelee 2015 mallisen Spectralin korvaajaksi...
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Aika hiljasta vissiin... Entä ristiin kokemuksia tämän vuoden Strivesta ja Spectralista??

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

On silloinkin jotain tarjouksia mutta kokoja ei oikein enää välttämättä ole. Nyt on tarjouksia päällä TdF:n kunniaksi.

Outlettiä kannattaa seurailla, nyt pari ilmeisesti vähän käytettyä asiakaspalautusta aika isolla alella.

----------


## Hirta

Pohdiskelin tässä että kuinka merkittäviä eroja näillä pyörillä on? Stumpjumperiä päässyt livenä kokeilemaan ja oli kyllä aika hyvän tuntuinen. Tuota AL 6.0 miettinyt mutta onko se kannattavampi sijoitus kuin 5.0 tai Stumpjumper? 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FRD

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ts-section-tab

https://www.mountainbikeshop.fi/maas...jumper-comp-29

----------


## kauris

Stumpilla en ole ajanut mutta noista 6.0 mallissa on kahteen muuhun verrattuna huomionarvoista erityisesti tuo gx eagle osasarja, jota lukemani perusteella pidetään selvästi parempana kuin nx-sarjaa.

----------


## Saegi

Itse tilasin juuri Canyonilta Strive 6.0:n. Huomenna pitäs paketin napsahtaa kotiovelle, katsotaan sitten minkälainen polkukone kyseessä.

----------


## kervelo

> Stumpilla en ole ajanut mutta noista 6.0 mallissa on kahteen muuhun verrattuna huomionarvoista erityisesti tuo gx eagle osasarja, jota lukemani perusteella pidetään selvästi parempana kuin nx-sarjaa.



Minun silmiini osuneissa jutussa ainoa mainittu ero noiden kahden sarjan välillä on kasetin paino: GX on runsaat 150g kevyempi. Käytettävyys ja toiminta muuten on kirjoittajien mukaan identtistä. Itselläni ei vielä ole kokemusta kummastakaan.

----------


## Hirta

> Itse tilasin juuri Canyonilta Strive 6.0:n. Huomenna pitäs paketin napsahtaa kotiovelle, katsotaan sitten minkälainen polkukone kyseessä.



Strive 5.0 ollut mietinnässä kanssa alennuksen takia mutta sen paino pistää epäröimään. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kokemuksia kun pääset testailemaan! 

Mitenkäs Sramin jarrut, guide R ja T. Noista luin että mitään järkyttävää eroa ei taida olla, mutta toisaalta toiset haukkuvat koko jarrusarjan surkeaksi..

----------


## Jyri K

Minulla on kahdessa maasturissa GX Eaglet. En ole elämäni aikana tainnut säätää takavaihtajia niin paljon kuin nämä Gx:t on vaatinut säätöä. Toisessa niistä on pitänyt ketju nostaa isoimmalle leivälle vähän vaijeria kiristäen kun rajan säätö ei siihen riitä. Siten sen kuitenkin saa toimimaan. Toisessa nousee juuri ja juuri kun rajan ruuvaa täysin auki. 

Jos nuo joskus pitää päivittää, niin en ainakaan samaan päivitä.

----------


## mastou

Näköjään oli spectral on 6.0 malleja koossa s enää jäljellä naisten mallia eli miesten mallissa s koossa toimitus menis jonnekki lokakuulle. Kehtaakohan tuommosta naisten mallia miehelle tilata.?Käytännössä eroa satula hiukan eri ja ohjaustanko 2cm kapeampi. Mustana sais tuotakin. Muuten kaikki mitat ja geometria on sama. Lähinnä mieitin jälleenmyyntiä joskus myöhemmin että onko vähemmän kysyntää naisten mallilla vaikka käytännössä sama pyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Onko näissä uudemmissa spectraleissa vielä se typerä linkustosysteemi minkä Fillarihemmo sai rikki?

----------


## Jone51

> Minulla on kahdessa maasturissa GX Eaglet. En ole elämäni aikana tainnut säätää takavaihtajia niin paljon kuin nämä Gx:t on vaatinut säätöä. Toisessa niistä on pitänyt ketju nostaa isoimmalle leivälle vähän vaijeria kiristäen kun rajan säätö ei siihen riitä. Siten sen kuitenkin saa toimimaan. Toisessa nousee juuri ja juuri kun rajan ruuvaa täysin auki. 
> 
> Jos nuo joskus pitää päivittää, niin en ainakaan samaan päivitä.



Aikas sama, välillä tuntuu että kylmällä kelillä säädetty ei olekaan ihan säädöissään lämpimällä ja raksuttelee jotain vaihteita pakan keskivaiheilla, välillä lenkin alussa toimii ja lopussa ei. Vähän sellainen automaattikellon koneisto tulee herkkyydestä mieleen. 

Välillä siis säätänyt tuntikaupalla autotallissa ja sitten toisaalta jossain metsässä käsin suoristettu vaihtajankorvake ja vähän liipasimen vaijerin hienosäätöä kääntämällä toimii taas kuin unelma. Toimiessaan siis hyvät sekä nx että gx mutta vaatii sellasta hiplaajan luonnetta  :Hymy:  En ole itse toiminnassa huomannut eroa nx vs gx.

----------


## Jyri K

> Aikas sama, välillä tuntuu että kylmällä kelillä säädetty ei olekaan ihan säädöissään lämpimällä ja raksuttelee jotain vaihteita pakan keskivaiheilla, välillä lenkin alussa toimii ja lopussa ei. Vähän sellainen automaattikellon koneisto tulee herkkyydestä mieleen. 
> 
> Välillä siis säätänyt tuntikaupalla autotallissa ja sitten toisaalta jossain metsässä käsin suoristettu vaihtajankorvake ja vähän liipasimen vaijerin hienosäätöä kääntämällä toimii taas kuin unelma. Toimiessaan siis hyvät sekä nx että gx mutta vaatii sellasta hiplaajan luonnetta  En ole itse toiminnassa huomannut eroa nx vs gx.



Melkkein kahden fillarin kokemuksella sanoisin, että jos ei osaa eikä ole kiinnostusta opetella takavaihteen säätöä, niin kannattaa valita vaihteistoksi jokin muu kuin Gx Eagle.

----------


## Sambolo

^^ Tuo korvakehan se syynä todennäköisesti. Itellä nx toiminu aina moitteitta paitsi korvakkeen vääntyessä, ei auta vaikka sen vääntää silmämääräisesti takaisin suoraks, uus hommattava ja pelaa taas. En tästä vaihteistoa syyttäis, 1x varmaa muutenkin herkempi vääntyneille korvakkeille.

----------


## pojomtb

^^^ Omat kokemukset taas olleet Dudessa lähes vuoden kovan käytön jälkeen täysin päinvastaiset. GX Eagle säädetty alussa kohdilleen ja sen jälkeen vain kerran uudestaan joutunut säätämään (kun korvakkeen jouduin vaihtamaan). Sitä ennen täpärissä pari vuotta meni X0 11 kans lähes ilman säätötarpeita. Jotain 8tkm maastoa. Nyt uudessa Neuronissa Eagle X0 ja sekin toimii heti moitteitta. 
Mutta sekä Dudessa, että Neuronissa jouduin yhtä piikkiä vähän vänkäämään suorempaan kun ketju napsui muuten hyvillä säädöillä. Molemmissa tais olla seiskaleipä jossa piikkiä täytyi ulospäin hiukan vääntää.

----------


## Jone51

^ Tuota en olekaan vielä tiennyt mahdolliseksi korjaustoimenpiteeksi, yleensä just ongelma ollut joku keskileipä ja sen raksuminen jos muuten olis ok.

Näköjään ja odotettavastikin monenlaista kokemusta löytyy kun noita paljon on porukalla. Varmastikin itsellä osasyyllinen pariin kertaan suoristettu korvake mutta tälleen aloittelevalla kuskilla kun kaikkia kivikkokosketuksia ja pieniä kaatumisia vähän väliä sattuu, niin sais sitten noita korvakkeita vaihtaa turhan usein. Ainakin siis itsellä mennyt pienistäkin kosketuksista säädöt uusiksi, mutta toisaalta vaikea arvioida mitä pitäisi kestää ja mikä on käyttötarkoitus nähden liian herkkää.

----------


## Haraldis

> ... ... ... 
> Mitenkäs Sramin jarrut, guide R ja T. Noista luin että mitään järkyttävää eroa ei taida olla, mutta toisaalta toiset haukkuvat koko jarrusarjan surkeaksi..



Tuolla mbr.co.uk saitilla on pisteytetty jarruja ja Sram Guide RE (E=sähköpyörille) menestyi paremmin kuin Shimano XT M8020!
Oli myös voittaja "Best 4-pot brakes: Sram Guide RE*"

**SRAM Guide RE*

*Price: £125.00*
*Rating: 10/10*
SRAM didn’t develop the RE for regular trail bikes, but since it costs the same as the cheapest Guide brake, only adds 35g, and packs Code levels of power, 
we’re totally sold on it for regular trail use, especially if you’re a heavy or more aggressive rider.
Read the full review of the SRAM GUide RE disc brake

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Onko näissä uudemmissa spectraleissa vielä se typerä linkustosysteemi minkä Fillarihemmo sai rikki?



Taitaa olla, eikös 2018 ja 2018 rungot ole samat. 
Typerä tai ei, kuinka monta näitä on mennyt samalla samalla tapaa rikki. En ole ainakaan kuullut toisesta samanlaisesta tapauksesta. Tämä kyseisen rikkoontuminen johtui tietääkseni löystyneestä pultista jossa ei ollut ruuvilukitetta. Jokaisen täysjouston omistajan tulisi tarkastaa linkkujen pultit säännöllisesti momenttiavaimella.

----------


## Sambolo

> ^ Tuota en olekaan vielä tiennyt mahdolliseksi korjaustoimenpiteeksi, yleensä just ongelma ollut joku keskileipä ja sen raksuminen jos muuten olis ok.
> 
> Näköjään ja odotettavastikin monenlaista kokemusta löytyy kun noita paljon on porukalla. Varmastikin itsellä osasyyllinen pariin kertaan suoristettu korvake mutta tälleen aloittelevalla kuskilla kun kaikkia kivikkokosketuksia ja pieniä kaatumisia vähän väliä sattuu, niin sais sitten noita korvakkeita vaihtaa turhan usein. Ainakin siis itsellä mennyt pienistäkin kosketuksista säädöt uusiksi, mutta toisaalta vaikea arvioida mitä pitäisi kestää ja mikä on käyttötarkoitus nähden liian herkkää.



Itellä tuo korvakkeen vääntyminen ja suoristelusta huolimatta aiheuttaa just tota keskialueen raksutusta. Myös löysä korvake.

----------


## Sambolo

> Taitaa olla, eikös 2018 ja 2018 rungot ole samat. 
> Typerä tai ei, kuinka monta näitä on mennyt samalla samalla tapaa rikki. En ole ainakaan kuullut toisesta samanlaisesta tapauksesta. Tämä kyseisen rikkoontuminen johtui tietääkseni löystyneestä pultista jossa ei ollut ruuvilukitetta. Jokaisen täysjouston omistajan tulisi tarkastaa linkkujen pultit säännöllisesti momenttiavaimella.



Mietin vaa, että kuuluko niide kestääkkään yhtään rajumpaa ajoa.

----------


## jankki

Onko kellään Spectraliin tuota runkokoteloa: https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/ac...se/170771.html

Mistään ei tahdo löytyä tarkkoja mittoja - mahtuukohan sisäkumi + CO2 + rengasraudat ja mahdollisesti vielä pieni multitool?

----------


## Vito78

> Onko kellään Spectraliin tuota runkokoteloa: https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/ac...se/170771.html
> 
> Mistään ei tahdo löytyä tarkkoja mittoja - mahtuukohan sisäkumi + CO2 + rengasraudat ja mahdollisesti vielä pieni multitool?



Jostain luin että aikas pieni on, tyyliin geelit mahtuu.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Vielä tuosta gx pakan naksuttamisesta. Se on tosiaan ns, yleisesti tiedossa ja siitä on ollut juttua hiljattain tälläkin foorumilla. Kyseessä on pienimmistä (raskaimmasta) päästä laskien viides takaratas, jossa yksi tai mahdollisesti myös sen viereinen hammas edellyttää pientä taivuttamista tai viilaamista, jos sen ei halua nappaavan aavistuksen ketjuun kiinni. 

Toinen sramin pakkoja koskeva asiahan se kahden isoimman takalehden leveä-kapea muotoilu. Vaihdettaessa siis muilta rattailta jommalle kummalle näistä, ketju menee 50 % todennäköisyydellä väärin ja napsahtaa sen jälkeen paikoilleen enemmän tai vähemmän kuuluvan ja jaloissa hieman tunnettavissa olevan kolahduksen myötä.

----------


## jankki

> Jostain luin että aikas pieni on, tyyliin geelit mahtuu.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jooh, eipä siis jatkoon. Myöskään tämä ei runkoon sovi: https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4500...-Corner-laukku

Jos jollain on joku pienehkö runkolaukku johon menis nuo ylempänä mainitut kamat, niin saa vinkata.

----------


## hannibaali

Neuronin(2019) omistajat, minkäkokoisella rungoilla ajelette kokoonne nähden? Itse olen 181cm/inseam 86/pitkät kädet. Canyonin kokotaulukko näyttää M-kokoa, mut L-kokoon olen suuntaamassa, onko mieleipiteitä?

----------


## pojomtb

Itse sanoisin ehdottomasti L.  Oon 179/85 ja otin ällän vaikka M oli Canyonin kokotaulukon ehdotus. Missään nimessä ei tunnu isolta. Mutta, tolpan vaihdoin jälkeenpäin 125:een, koska alkuperäinen nousi ala-asennossa puolisen cm liian korkealle. Pienestä oli kiinni, mutta silti vaihto kannatti. 
Pyörä ollut nyt vajaan kk ajossa ja on kyllä aivan parasta niille poluille missä ajelen. On myös yllättävän hyvä pyörä alamäkiin ja siinä tuo isompi koko just ehkä eniten hyödyttää. Sitäpaitsi taidat olla jo melkein muutenkin L kokoa.

----------


## hannibaali

Onko sulla alumiini- vai kuiturunko? Miten on seisomakorkeuden kanssa?

----------


## pojomtb

CF9SL ja mulla ei ainakaan seisomakorkeus ahdista. Tolppa oli ainoa ongelma.

----------


## hannibaali

Nousi liian korkealle?

----------


## pojomtb

Eli vaikka tolpan upotti max syvälle putkeen, nousi penkki 150mm hissillä yläasennossa aavistuksen liian korkealle (jotta ajoasento olis haluttu). Voihan toki niinkin ajaa, että pysäyttelee hissin persauksella aina hiukan ennen max asentoa. Aika hankalaa se ainakin mun ajotyylille olisi ollut. 125mm hissi on meikäläisen mitoille just sopiva tähän pyörään.

----------


## Kingis_fi

Pari viikkoa sitten minulle saapui 2019 Spectral CF 8. TÄmä on ensimmäinen täpäri ja ensimmäinen pyörä missä FOX jousitus, joten olen hieman ulalla näistä asioista. Nyt olen yrittänyt säätää tuon jousituksen kuntoon. Takjousitus mietityttää, kun en saa käyttöön yli 70%  koko jousitusmatkasta (käytännössä pyörän päällä hypitty ja ajettu omaa kovaa ajoa alamäessä). Poistin takaiskarista volume spacerin kokonaan, mutta tämä ei käytännössä auttanut. Sag asetettu ~26% 220PSI ja nyt tuntuu, että tarvittava keskivaiheen tuki löytyy, mutta progressio on liian korkea. Onko tämä spectralin ominaisuus vai mitä pitäisi viellä kokeilla? jos paineita tiputtaa niin menee keskivaiheen tuki huonoksi ja jyrkät ylämäet vaikeiksi.

Etujousituksen kanssa mietityttää kun uuden FOX 36 haarukka ei palaudu täysin vaan jää 5-10mm sisään kun pyörän päätä nousee pois. Kevyeesti kun kädellä auttaa niin tuo palautuu kokonaan. Onko tämä FOXin ominaisuus vai kannattaako Canyoniin olla yhteydessä.

----------


## kauris

Mulla on 2018 spectral Rock Shoxin deluxe iskarilla ja joustoa takana siis 140. Kun sulla on fox ja 150 mm. Runko on kuitenkin siis sama geometrialtaan. 
Itse painan 72 kg ja kaikissa pyöräilyvermeissä tietty useamman (3-4?) kilon enemmän. Kun pidän takaiskarissa painetta 175 psi niin sag on noin 27 % ja minä kyllä saan sen bikepark ajossa ja myös ajoittain kotipoluilla pohjaamaan jos isommista tyyliin metrin dropeista tai vastaavista vähän rajummin / tasaiselle laskeutuu. Vaikea sanoa minkälaisia sinun ajosi omaani on verrattuna ja onhan iskaritkin eri merkkiset. Mutta pointtina se, että pyörän geometrian ominaisuus ei mielestäni ole se, etteikö koko joustomatkaa oikealla sagilla saisi kovemmassa ajossa hyödynnettyä. 
Itse harkitsen kohta iskaria vuosihuoltoon viedessäni itseasiassa kysyä sitä, voisiko iskaria tuunata ihan aavistuksen loppujoustoltaa progressiivisempaan suuntaan, jotta pohjaamista ei niin helposti tapahtuisi. Mutta suurta muutosta en haluaisi ja voi olla että nykyinen progressiokin on ihan hyvä koska pohjassa käymistä ei juuri huomaa ajossa vaan sen näkee vain sag-rinkulasta tarkistamalla. Kovemman läpilyönnin olen huomannut vain silloin kun kerran testasin dropata 7 porrasta korkeista rappusista alas (reilu 150 cm) mutta sellaista ei normipolkuajossa tai minun lähibikeparkissa tule normaalisti vastaan.

----------


## Kingis_fi

> Mulla on 2018 spectral Rock Shoxin deluxe iskarilla ja joustoa takana siis 140. Kun sulla on fox ja 150 mm. Runko on kuitenkin siis sama geometrialtaan. 
> Itse painan 72 kg ja kaikissa pyöräilyvermeissä tietty useamman (3-4?) kilon enemmän. Kun pidän takaiskarissa painetta 175 psi niin sag on noin 27 % ja minä kyllä saan sen bikepark ajossa ja myös ajoittain kotipoluilla pohjaamaan jos isommista tyyliin metrin dropeista tai vastaavista vähän rajummin / tasaiselle laskeutuu. Vaikea sanoa minkälaisia sinun ajosi omaani on verrattuna ja onhan iskaritkin eri merkkiset. Mutta pointtina se, että pyörän geometrian ominaisuus ei mielestäni ole se, etteikö koko joustomatkaa oikealla sagilla saisi kovemmassa ajossa hyödynnettyä. 
> Itse harkitsen kohta iskaria vuosihuoltoon viedessäni itseasiassa kysyä sitä, voisiko iskaria tuunata ihan aavistuksen loppujoustoltaa progressiivisempaan suuntaan, jotta pohjaamista ei niin helposti tapahtuisi. Mutta suurta muutosta en haluaisi ja voi olla että nykyinen progressiokin on ihan hyvä koska pohjassa käymistä ei juuri huomaa ajossa vaan sen näkee vain sag-rinkulasta tarkistamalla. Kovemman läpilyönnin olen huomannut vain silloin kun kerran testasin dropata 7 porrasta korkeista rappusista alas (reilu 150 cm) mutta sellaista ei normipolkuajossa tai minun lähibikeparkissa tule normaalisti vastaan.




Kiitos näistä kokemuksista. Itse en vielä ole bikeparkiin asti päässyt saatikka isoja droppeja tai hyppyjä vedellyt, joten saattaa olla myös siitä kiinni. Pitänee jatkaa kokeiluja.

----------


## Jone51

> Pari viikkoa sitten minulle saapui 2019 Spectral CF 8. TÄmä on ensimmäinen täpäri ja ensimmäinen pyörä missä FOX jousitus, joten olen hieman ulalla näistä asioista. Nyt olen yrittänyt säätää tuon jousituksen kuntoon. Takjousitus mietityttää, kun en saa käyttöön yli 70%  koko jousitusmatkasta (käytännössä pyörän päällä hypitty ja ajettu omaa kovaa ajoa alamäessä). Poistin takaiskarista volume spacerin kokonaan, mutta tämä ei käytännössä auttanut. Sag asetettu ~26% 220PSI ja nyt tuntuu, että tarvittava keskivaiheen tuki löytyy, mutta progressio on liian korkea. Onko tämä spectralin ominaisuus vai mitä pitäisi viellä kokeilla? jos paineita tiputtaa niin menee keskivaiheen tuki huonoksi ja jyrkät ylämäet vaikeiksi.
> 
> Etujousituksen kanssa mietityttää kun uuden FOX 36 haarukka ei palaudu täysin vaan jää 5-10mm sisään kun pyörän päätä nousee pois. Kevyeesti kun kädellä auttaa niin tuo palautuu kokonaan. Onko tämä FOXin ominaisuus vai kannattaako Canyoniin olla yhteydessä.



Mulla jää myöskin FOX 34 performance 120mm keula myös noin 5mm sisään, mutta silti liukuputkea on näkyvissä yli tuon joustomatkan eli 120mm, olisko siis ominaisuus. Jos tuon avittaa käsin ylös niin putkea on lähes 130mm, tiedä sitten missä se pohjaa. 

Takaiskarista komppailisin kaurista. Voihan tuota takaiskarin painetta viitsiessään säätää lenkin mukaan jos tietää mihin on menossa, olen ainakin joskus itse laittanut vähän lisää ilmaa jos tiennyt että reitillä on jotain isompia ajettavia pudotuksia. Auttaisko ylämäkeen että asettaa käsin sen kompression puoliauki vai miksi sitä asetusta nyt sanotaan? Itse olen tuota ainakin pitkissä ylämäissä käyttänyt, ei tuota toki joka nyppylään jaksa kurkotella ja välillä sit se jää aukaisematta kun lasku alkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## jankki

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mtb-sale

----------


## Lumia

Hakusessa olisi ensimmäinen maastopyörä talven lumisiksi aamuiksi työmatka-ajoon (noin 10km suunta) ja lisäksi helpohkoon maastoajoon kuten poluille. Poluille osuvista kivistä ja juurista pitäisi selvitä, mutta en halua hyppiä kallioilta tms. Nyt käytössä on ympärivuotisessa työmatka- ja kuntoiluajossa cyclocross. Onko Grand Canyon AL SL 9.0 em. käyttöön järkevä valinta mm. geometrian ja osien kannalta? Tarjoushinta 1499€ olisi budjettini ylärajalla. Saako tähän hintaan sopivampaa/parempaa tai kannattaisiko tyytyä halvempaan (esim. AL 7.0 1099€)?

SRAM:n vaihteet ja jarrut vähän epäilyttävät Shimanoon tottunutta eli mm. toimivuus ja varaosien saanti hyllytavarana? Shimanon 1x12 SLX-vaihteistoa alkanee tulla 2020 malleihin (esim. Orbea Laufey). 

Onko DT Swiss M 1900                                                             -kiekot (Swissin halvimmat?) lisähinnan arvoiset verrattuna esim. halvemissa Grand Canyoneissa oleviin Mavicin kiekkoihin nähden vai maksaako vaan merkistä? Ja onko vanteiden sisäleveydellä minkälainen merkitys kun AL 9.0 on 30mm ja 25mm kun taas AL 7.0 on 27mm ja 24mm?

Pituutta 187 ja inseam 89 eli L-koko varmaan Grand Canyonista sopiva?

Edit: M 1900 -kiekkojen 3 pawlista ja Guide R -jarruista tuntuu löytyvän netistä vähän turhan paljon kirjoittelua eikä pelkästään positiivista.

----------


## Jumo

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...37#post2104637

Tuo kyseinen pyörä oli minulla pari vuotta sekalaisessa ajossa maastossa ja talvella työmatkaa. Myin työkaverille joka on muutaman vuoden syksystä - kevääseen ajanut 20 km suunta työmatkaa ja muut maastoajelut.
Aikanaan hinnat alkaen GC, kiekot yms. on kestänyt ison kaverin alla tähän päivään. Voimansiirtoa toki uusittu tarpeen vaatiessa.

Lähinnä vain kommenttina että halvemmillakin pärjää  :Vink:

----------


## PeZu

> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mtb-sale




Eipä alennusprosentit päätä huimaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## terro

> Eipä alennusprosentit päätä huimaa



Mikä kertoo siitä, että hinnoissa ei ole tarpeettomasti ilmaa niinkuin monilla muilla valmistajilla vaan tuotteet myydään normaalistikin oikeasti järkevillä hinnoilla. Mikä on hieno asia.

----------


## JouniJK

> Hakusessa olisi ensimmäinen maastopyörä talven lumisiksi aamuiksi työmatka-ajoon (noin 10km suunta) ja lisäksi helpohkoon maastoajoon kuten poluille. Poluille osuvista kivistä ja juurista pitäisi selvitä, mutta en halua hyppiä kallioilta tms. Nyt käytössä on ympärivuotisessa työmatka- ja kuntoiluajossa cyclocross. Onko Grand Canyon AL SL 9.0 em. käyttöön järkevä valinta mm. geometrian ja osien kannalta? Tarjoushinta 1499€ olisi budjettini ylärajalla. Saako tähän hintaan sopivampaa/parempaa tai kannattaisiko tyytyä halvempaan (esim. AL 7.0 1099€)?
> 
> SRAM:n vaihteet ja jarrut vähän epäilyttävät Shimanoon tottunutta eli mm. toimivuus ja varaosien saanti hyllytavarana? Shimanon 1x12 SLX-vaihteistoa alkanee tulla 2020 malleihin (esim. Orbea Laufey). 
> 
> Onko DT Swiss M 1900                                                             -kiekot (Swissin halvimmat?) lisähinnan arvoiset verrattuna esim. halvemissa Grand Canyoneissa oleviin Mavicin kiekkoihin nähden vai maksaako vaan merkistä? Ja onko vanteiden sisäleveydellä minkälainen merkitys kun AL 9.0 on 30mm ja 25mm kun taas AL 7.0 on 27mm ja 24mm?
> 
> Pituutta 187 ja inseam 89 eli L-koko varmaan Grand Canyonista sopiva?
> 
> Edit: M 1900 -kiekkojen 3 pawlista ja Guide R -jarruista tuntuu löytyvän netistä vähän turhan paljon kirjoittelua eikä pelkästään positiivista.



Itselläni on ollut pari vuotta tuollainen pyörä ja olen ollut siihen todella tyytyväinen. Pääasiassa ajelen sillä hiekkatietä ja metsäautoteitä. Kuvailemaasi tarkoitukseen pyörä sopii heittämällä. Pyörästä ei ole tullut vastaan mitään osa-aluetta, mihin en ole tyytyväinen, eikä myöskään mitään negatiivisia yllätyksiä. Sram 1*12 pelaa kuin unelma.

Ostaisin kalliimman.

----------


## nakkalajarvi

Osaakohan joku sanoa, että ovatko uudet Grand Canyon AL 5.0 pyörän "merkittömät" kiekot tubeless readyt? En ainakaan Canyonin sivuilta bongannut mainintaa aiheesta. Ilmeisesti mukana tulevat Schwalbet eivät ainakaan ole brändätty tubeless-sopiviksi..

----------


## LiuJu

Moro,

ei nyt itellä tuota AL SL 9.0:aa vaan viime vuoden malli AL SL 8.0, jossa ei hissitolppa muta Shimanon XT/SLX yhdistelmä, Mavic GA:t ja Schwalben Nobby Nic. Canyonilla on oikeastaan missä tahansa pyöräkategoriassa hyvä hinta-laatusuhde ja keikkuu näillä pyörillään yleensä siellä 1-2. paikalla vertailuissa minimaalisella erolla ykköseen, esim. Radoniin joka on miltei koko ajan joidenkin mallien osalta "sold out". Meillä on perhepiirissä useampi Canyon, itse asiassa 5 kpl, joista 3 täysjoustoja (niistä 2 uusimpia sähköavusteisia high end Spectraleja)Eli toimivia paketteja ovat. Nuo detaljikysymykset taas sitten ei ole mun alaa. Eräs tuttu alan asiantuntija olis sitä mieltä että mun pyörän Fox 34 Rhythm ei olis ok. Saksalaiset pyörälehdet taas moitti enempi jarruja ja kehui tuota Foxia. Eli mieleipiteet menee ihan ristiin. Eli nyt kun toi sun kiinnostuksen kohteena oleva pyörä on ihan kivassa alennuksessa, tuskin teet virhettä jos sen ostat sen sijaan että edullisemman mallin.

----------


## SBIAN

Onkos näissä Canyoneissa ollut vielä nykyisissä malleissa kuiturungoissa kestävyys ongelmia??

----------


## hoogenband

moro. ostin tommosen grand canyon al sl 8. pyörä pitää aikamoisen natinan ku antaa polkimilla painetta, varsinkin ylämäissä melu on häiritsevä. laitoin sitä mukana tulevaa asennuspastaa satulatolppaan mut ääni tulee ehkä enemmänkin keskiö kohdilta. pyörä kävi jo ensihuollossa enkä ainakaa ite huomaa et jotain löysällä tai muuten perseellään. oisko mitään vinkkejä vai onko uutuuttaan tommonen? ajellu vähä alle 200 kilsaa. kiitos.

----------


## naappa

Kannattaa varmistaa vielä satulan kiinnitys. Nitinää on hankala paikantaa ajossa, ja tuo on kaikkein helpoiten nitisevä paikka.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja kiekot varmasti kireälle.

----------


## Pexxi

Polkimien kierteissä vaseliinia...

----------


## SBIAN

Poljinkin voi olla nitinän aiheuttaja ja sitä voi olla vaikea paikallistaa, nooh ainakin puhdistus ja mahdollinen voitelu laakereille vois olla kokeilemisen arvoinen.

----------


## Jantsa

Onko kellään jakaa kokemuksia Canyonin Strive 29 fillarista?

----------


## Saegi

> Onko kellään jakaa kokemuksia Canyonin Strive 29 fillarista?



Itse tilailin Striven CF 6.0 ja se saapu heinäkuun lopulla. Muutamat pidemmät lenkit on heitetty ja hissipyöräilyä käyty muutamaan ottesseen ajamassa. Omaan ajoon sopii enemmän kuin paremmin. Vanha pyörä oli 27.5 mutta samoilla joustoilla (Radon Slide). Runkogeometria tuossa parani meikäläiselle huomattavasti verrattuna vanhaan. Oma pituus kun on 199 niin on helppo valita koko, ottaa isointa mitä löytyy. 

Itse kokemuksiin. Hieman epäilin tuota shapeshifterin vaikutusta ajoon mutta täytyy kyllä myöntää, että se toimii enemmän kuin hyvin. Kaikki lenkit tulee ajeltua "click" moodilla pääasiallisesti ja se riittää varsin hyvin juurakkomöyrimiseen ja siellä etenemiseen. Samoin mäet nousee yllättävän kevyesti kun takapää ei "notku" kuten voisi kuvitella. Kun eteen tulee alamäki missä vauhdit kasvaa niin voi suoraan lennosta muuttaa tuon "clack" asetuksen päälle, jolloin saa kaiken 150mm joustosta irti. Kun mäki loppuu ja vauhdit tasaantuu, ei muuta kun vipuun kiinni ja jousto takasin traili-asentoon. Hieman kun jakso nähdä vaivaa jousituksen paineitten ja säätöjen kanssa niin pyörä tuntuu etenevän erittäin hyvin. 

Itse vivun toiminta ja jousituksen reagointi vipuun, toimii mielestäni hyvin. Painaa vain haluamansa moodin päälle niin siinä se. Itse alussa hieman mietin että tuleeko ongelmia kun hissitolppa ja tuo shifteri on samassa nipussa mutta muutaman kerran kun ajaa, niin siihen jo tottuu ja se vaihto tai hissitolpan lasku onnistuu ongelmitta.

Omasta mielestä pyörä on muutenkin hyvä ja helppo ajettava sekä vakaa. Toki riippuu mihin on tottunut ja eiköhän tämäkin tottumiskysymys ole. 29" renkaista kyllä huomaa että juurakossa etenee paremmin mutta ei ehkä ihan yhtä ketterä kuin 27.5". Tähänkin tottuu enkä enää huomaa oikeastaan edes eroa. Huomasin omassa ajossa että vauhdit on kasvanut ja ainakin itse uskallan tällä koittaa enemmän niitä omia rajoja kuin vanhalla. Tällä pyörällä OTB:t ei ole niin suuri riski kuin vanhalla vaikka on niitäkin tullut jo muutamat koitettua.

Jos jotain negatiivista pitää sanoa, niin omasta mielestä jarrut on välillä hieman tehottoman tuntuset. Ei ehkä poluilla mutta hissipyöräilyssä. 

Hauska pyörä kaikin puolin. Hieman epäilin ennen kun pääsin testaileen ja ajaan mutta täytyy kyllä sanoa että ei kaduta että tähän päädyin.

Tässä muutama ajatus mitä mieleen tuli sen paremmin ajattelematta. Pahoittelen jos luettu on sekavan oloista.

----------


## kauris

Melko yllättävä kommentti tuon shape shifterin osalta. Olisin luullut, että sitä käyttäisi pyörän jäykistykseen ja kulmiin vain pidemmissä helpoissa ylämäissä jos silloinkaan ja kaikki muu ajo olisi joustot auki. Mutta että käytätkin aina paitsi alamäissä.

----------


## Jantsa

Kuulostaa hyvältä! Toi shapeshifter on kyllä varmaan loistava. Itsekin haen pyörää lenkkiajoon ja satunnaiseen bikeparkkiin, niin luulen että tämä se on.

----------


## hikinenkiggeli

Arvon toverit olen ajatellut aloittaa pyöräilyn 15 vuoden tauon jälkeen ja nyt olisi haussa ensimmäinen kunnon maastopyörä. Pyörän kriteerit ovat: mahdollisimman hyvin rullaava ja nopea xc-pyörä, laadukkaat osat ja budjetti on maksimissaan 1300€. Ajaminen tulee tapahtumaan varmaan 70% asfaltilla ja 30% helpossa maastossa. Ja kysymys kuuluu löydänkö 1300 eurolla parempaa pyörää kyseiseen tarkoitukseen kuin tämän? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hmengroesse=XL Kiitos jo etukäteen hyvistä suosituksista.

----------


## elasto

> Melko yllättävä kommentti tuon shape shifterin osalta. Olisin luullut, että sitä käyttäisi pyörän jäykistykseen ja kulmiin vain pidemmissä helpoissa ylämäissä jos silloinkaan ja kaikki muu ajo olisi joustot auki. Mutta että käytätkin aina paitsi alamäissä.



Itsekin käytin edellisen sukupolven Strivessä sitä Shapeshifterin xc-moodia 90% ajoista. Joustomatka sillä oli ihan riittävä ja samoin keulakulma. Plussana korkeampi keskiö tavallisessa polkuajossa ja parempi poljettavuus jyrkemmän satulakulman ansiosta.

----------


## kauris

No eikai se auta kuin pyrkiä kokeilemaan sitä esim Fiskarsissa jos se olis tarjolla bikes burgers beer tapahtumassa. On kyllä muutama muukin jota haluaisin testata kuten paria Polea, Cruzin megaa ja hightoweria, Orbea Occamia jos tarjolla jne.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Arvon toverit olen ajatellut aloittaa pyöräilyn 15 vuoden tauon jälkeen ja nyt olisi haussa ensimmäinen kunnon maastopyörä. Pyörän kriteerit ovat: mahdollisimman hyvin rullaava ja nopea xc-pyörä, laadukkaat osat ja budjetti on maksimissaan 1300€. Ajaminen tulee tapahtumaan varmaan 70% asfaltilla ja 30% helpossa maastossa. Ja kysymys kuuluu löydänkö 1300 eurolla parempaa pyörää kyseiseen tarkoitukseen kuin tämän? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hmengroesse=XL Kiitos jo etukäteen hyvistä suosituksista.



Käytettynä voi löytyä näin syksyn kynnyksellä hyvää tavaraa, kun valmistajilta alkaa tippua uusia malleja ja harrastajat vaihtaa uudempaan. Villaritoria vaan vilkuilemaan.

----------


## elasto

> Loitsava peli! Ittellä SID keulalla ja Deluxe RLR takapumppuna. Responsiivinen ja jämäkkä, mutta silti ”pehmeä” ja ajoasennoltaan tosi mukava tai ainakin itselle sopiva peli. Saattaa johtua siitä, että ajoin lainassa olevalla kisa-XC-jäykkäperällä parisen kuukautta, kun vanhasta pyörästäni halkesi runko. Ei oo tällä hetkellä muuta kuin hyvää sanottavaa. Parilla kimppalenkkitutulla on myös Luxi ja ei heilläkään ole pahaa sanottavaa. Keskipitkillä matkoilla kaksi pullotelinettä on erittäin hyvä ominaisuus, ei tarvi ottaa juomareppua mukaan. Osta pois
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minkä Luxin mallit olet onnistunut tilaamaan? Kaikki näyttää tällä hetkellä olevan "sold out" tai "coming soon". Itseäni kiinnostaisi nuo pari mallia XTR:n 12-lehtisellä osasarjalla: Lux CF SL 8.0 Race Team tai Lux CF SLX 9.0 Race Team, joista jälkimmäistä ei internetin mukaan ole vieläkään saatu yhtäkään kappaletta myyntiin asti?

Canyonin asiakaspalvelustakaan ei ole ollut mitään hyötyä. Eivät tiedä yhtään milloin pyöriä on taas saatavilla ja suosittelevat vaan painamaan sitä "notify me" -nappulaa. Sitä onkin hakattu sormet verillä kaikkien kiinnostavien mallien kohdalla, mutta esim. tuo SL-malli on saattanut olla yksi päivä "coming soon" ja sitten seuraavana päivänä lukee "sold out" eikä mitään sähköposti-ilmoitusta ole tullut. 2020-mallit julkaistaan ehkä lokakuussa, en sitten tiedä ovatko ne nuo samat, mutta kuulostaa oudolta ettei osaa 2019-malleistakaan olla saatu vielä myyntiin vaikka julkaisusta on kohta jo vuoden päivät.

Kiinnostava fillari, mutta vaikea ostaa kun ei ole mitä myydä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Minkä Luxin mallit olet onnistunut tilaamaan? Kaikki näyttää tällä hetkellä olevan "sold out" tai "coming soon". Itseäni kiinnostaisi nuo pari mallia XTR:n 12-lehtisellä osasarjalla: Lux CF SL 8.0 Race Team tai Lux CF SLX 9.0 Race Team, joista jälkimmäistä ei internetin mukaan ole vieläkään saatu yhtäkään kappaletta myyntiin asti?
> 
> Canyonin asiakaspalvelustakaan ei ole ollut mitään hyötyä. Eivät tiedä yhtään milloin pyöriä on taas saatavilla ja suosittelevat vaan painamaan sitä "notify me" -nappulaa. Sitä onkin hakattu sormet verillä kaikkien kiinnostavien mallien kohdalla, mutta esim. tuo SL-malli on saattanut olla yksi päivä "coming soon" ja sitten seuraavana päivänä lukee "sold out" eikä mitään sähköposti-ilmoitusta ole tullut. 2020-mallit julkaistaan ehkä lokakuussa, en sitten tiedä ovatko ne nuo samat, mutta kuulostaa oudolta ettei osaa 2019-malleistakaan olla saatu vielä myyntiin vaikka julkaisusta on kohta jo vuoden päivät.
> 
> Kiinnostava fillari, mutta vaikea ostaa kun ei ole mitä myydä.



Itsellä 8.0 Pro Race. Kaverilla XTR-palikoilla 8.0 Race Team. Itsellä oli sama tilanne keväällä, ettei ollut mitä myydä. Kuukauden päivät seurailin toimitusaikoja ja saatavuuksia ja heti, kun tuli tilattavaksi, painoin nappia. Enkä ole katunut SLX-runkoisia en ole bongaillut liikenteessä. Sivuthan päivittyivät juuri ja saattaa olla bugeja saatavuuksissa. Kaveri tosin sai keväällä parissa viikossa tilauksestaan rytkyttimen ja ei joutunut edes odottelemaan saatavuutta tilaushetkellä. 
Toivottavasti saat tilattua, on loistava peli.

----------


## hoogenband

> moro. ostin tommosen grand canyon al sl 8. pyörä pitää aikamoisen natinan ku antaa polkimilla painetta, varsinkin ylämäissä melu on häiritsevä. laitoin sitä mukana tulevaa asennuspastaa satulatolppaan mut ääni tulee ehkä enemmänkin keskiö kohdilta. pyörä kävi jo ensihuollossa enkä ainakaa ite huomaa et jotain löysällä tai muuten perseellään. oisko mitään vinkkejä vai onko uutuuttaan tommonen? ajellu vähä alle 200 kilsaa. kiitos.



Laitetaas tänne vielä. Taka-akseli oli jääny huollossa tai canyonilla aavistuksen löysälle ja se soi mun päähän keskiön kohdalla runkonatinana. No nyt pitää laittaa taas pirikello tankoon  :Hymy:

----------


## jankki

> Laitetaas tänne vielä. Taka-akseli oli jääny huollossa tai canyonilla aavistuksen löysälle ja se soi mun päähän keskiön kohdalla runkonatinana. No nyt pitää laittaa taas pirikello tankoon



Tulipa mieleen, että omassa Spectralissa kun on tuo tollainen sisään painuva pikalinkku takakiekossa (https://www.mtb-mag.com/wp-content/u...17_G4A7642.jpg) niin keskimäärin joka 2. tai 3. polkurymistelyllä rupeaa ihmetyttämään kun ei vaihteet tunnu pelaavan enää kunnolla ja syy aina sama: takalinkku löystynyt siinä määrin, että kiekko heiluu haarukassa lähes sentin. Pitäis varmaan vaihtaa tuohon tilalle joku muu.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko se varmaan kiristetty oikein ja kunnolla? Harvinaista että ne itsekseen aukeilisi...

----------


## Kanuuna

Ei ittellä Luxissa vaan aukee, vaikka saa varmasti kyllä kyytiä tärinän kera.

----------


## pojomtb

Neuronissa sama ja hyvin on pitänyt kireällä. Jotain häikkää sulla siinä on.

----------


## kauris

Heiluvan löysäksi asti ei ole minun Specrralissa kiertynyt mutta useamman kerran naksunan syyksi on tuo paljastunut. Eli löysäys ja uudelleen kiristys ja naksunta loppuu. Onko sinulla muuten pysynyt tallessa se läpiakselin tuon kahvanpuoleinen kartiomallinen metalliprikka? Se on osa joka kiristyy rungon ja akselin vastaavasti muotoiltujen kartiopintojen väliin. Jospa se juuri auttaa kiinni pysymisestä ja jos se on sinulla vahingossa kadonnut. Se nimittäin pääsee melko huomaamattomasti vain putoamaan pois akselista, kun akseli on irti. Itse kadotin sen kertaalleen hetkeksi, kun prikka oli tippunut maahan takafillarin irroituksen yhteydessä pyörää autoon pakatessani.

----------


## jankki

> Heiluvan löysäksi asti ei ole minun Specrralissa kiertynyt mutta useamman kerran naksunan syyksi on tuo paljastunut. Eli löysäys ja uudelleen kiristys ja naksunta loppuu. Onko sinulla muuten pysynyt tallessa se läpiakselin tuon kahvanpuoleinen kartiomallinen metalliprikka? Se on osa joka kiristyy rungon ja akselin vastaavasti muotoiltujen kartiopintojen väliin. Jospa se juuri auttaa kiinni pysymisestä ja jos se on sinulla vahingossa kadonnut. Se nimittäin pääsee melko huomaamattomasti vain putoamaan pois akselista, kun akseli on irti. Itse kadotin sen kertaalleen hetkeksi, kun prikka oli tippunut maahan takafillarin irroituksen yhteydessä pyörää autoon pakatessani.



Pitääpä tarkastaa!

Edit: En kyllä huomannut, että mitään olis puuttunut. En toisaalta ihan tarkkaan tiedä mitä myöskään etsin - oisko mahdollista saada kuvaa tuosta mitä tarkotat?  :Hymy:

----------


## aerosol

Noniin, sopivasti onkin keskustelu käynnissä aiheesta joka koskettaa itseänikin hyvin läheisesti erityisesti tänään. Spectralin taka-akselin huomasin nimittäin löystyneen joskus pari kuukautta sitten (ehkä noin kuukausi pyörän hankkimisesta). No, oletin tietysti että olin vaan kirrannut sen huonosti ja käänsin kireälle, enkä sittemmin muistanut sitä enää tarkistella. No, asia kostautui tänään, kun takapyörä irtosi (onneksi hyvin hiljaisessa vauhdissa) ja vetäisi mm. takavaihtajan pinnojen väliin. Lisäksi ketjujen nopea tippuminen isoimman rattaan ja pinnojen väliin veti ainakin isoimman rattaan soirolle. Niin ja toki myös jarrulevy vetäisi sen verran mutkalle ettei sitä taida enää omilla taidoilla suoristella. Eli tuli ns. kohtuullisen hintainen lenkki. Toivottavasti nyt vaihtaja vielä pelaisi, silmämääräisesti se näytti ehjältä mutta jonkin verran vaihteiden vaeltelua kotimatkalla oli (olisikohan korvake sen verran vääntynyt että antaa falskausta vaihteisiin...)

No joka tapauksessa, ihan perseestä tuo akseli, onko jotain pomminvarmaa keinoa saada se pysymään kiinni? Toisaalta, onko tästä aihetta reklamoida Canyonille vai putoaako käyttäjävirheen piikkiin? En ole koskaan ajatellut että akseleita pitäisi tarkistella ennen jokaista lenkkiä...

----------


## PETEBJ75

Tuo akselihan ei toiminnaltaan eroa mitenkään kiinteäkahvaisesta, joten tuskin nuo ongelmat poistuisi toisenlaisellakaan akselilla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## aerosol

> Tuo akselihan ei toiminnaltaan eroa mitenkään kiinteäkahvaisesta, joten tuskin nuo ongelmat poistuisi toisenlaisellakaan akselilla. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ainakin sellaisessa akselissa jossa kahvaa kääntämällä vedetään akseli kireälle huomaisi jos akseli löystyisi, koska kahva alkaisi heilua...

----------


## jankki

> Tuo akselihan ei toiminnaltaan eroa mitenkään kiinteäkahvaisesta, joten tuskin nuo ongelmat poistuisi toisenlaisellakaan akselilla. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Saattaa olla omalla kohdalla kyse ihan siitä, etten uskalla vääntää tuota tarpeeks kireelle kun toi vipu on aika hepposen tuntunen vrt. vaikka etukiekon pikalinkku. Vääntelin nyt aiempaa reippaasti kireämmälle jos se vaikka sillä ihan korjaantuis.

----------


## aerosol

Yksi kummallisuus tuossa akselissa on, miksi se löystyy samaan suuntaan kuin keskiö pyörii? Olisi ehkä järkevämpää laittaa tuollaiseen akseliin käänteiset kierteet.. Mutta insinööritkin ovat vain ihmisiä.

Eilisen haverin jälkeen sain jarrulevyn sen verran suoristettua että tuolla pystyy ajamaan, hieman se vielä on soirona eli pitänee tilata uusi kun seuraavan kerran jotain merien takaa tilaa. Ellei joku satu tietämään PK-seudulta kivijalkaa joka myisi suoraan noita Sram Guide roottoreita?

Takapakan luulin menneen paskaksi kun vaihteet hyppivät, mutta syynä olikin se että olin hienosäätänyt vaihteita löystyneen akselin mukaan ja oli vaan säädöt perseellään. Pari kierrosta ajoin pihalla ja vaihteet tuntuivat pelaavan kohtalaisesti. Muutama lenkki ehkä kertoo onko pakan vaihtoon tarvetta. Silmämääräisesti vaihtaja on suora ja toimii tosiaan ongelmitta.

Tilanne voisi olla varsin toinen jos rengas olisi irronnut alamäkitykityksessä. Nyt irtoaminen tapahtui onneksi nousussa eli vauhtia oli vain sellainen 5km/h.

Oli miten oli, taka-akselin kireyden tsekkaaminen tuli nyt mukaan ennen lenkkiä tehtäviin toimenpiteisiin.

----------


## kauris

> Pitääpä tarkastaa!
> 
> Edit: En kyllä huomannut, että mitään olis puuttunut. En toisaalta ihan tarkkaan tiedä mitä myöskään etsin - oisko mahdollista saada kuvaa tuosta mitä tarkotat?



edit. Nyt löyty aika lailla samannäköisen osan kuva netistä, mikä pyörässä on akseliin pujotettuna eli toimii prikkana akselin kannan ja rungon vastaavanmuotoisen viisteiden välissä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En omista Spectralia, joten nyt pitää kysyä hölmönä, että onko niissä kahta eri taka-akseli tyyppiä, 9 mm pikalinkkuja ja sitten 12 mm läpiakseleita?
Kun tuossa Aerosol kirjoitti että akseli eli rengas irtosi? Voiko läpiakseli löystyä niin että takarengas irtoaa? Ei kai?

Mutta jos pyörässä on wanhat 9 mm pikalinkut, niin kyllä niiden kireys on hyvä tarkastaa aina ennen lenkkiä. Se on helppo ottaa rutiiniksi eikä vie monta sekuntia...
Mutta jos pikalinkkujen kanssa on ongelmia, niin ne muovipintaa vasten kiristyvät kannattaa unohtaa. Tämä Shimpan vipu on hyvä ja tukeva.


Ja kyllä läpiakseleitakin löytyy monenlaisia jos niiden kanssa on ongelmia...

----------


## kauris

Kyllä siinä läpiakseli on. Mutta ei tuollainen kuusiokololla kiristettävä, vaan sellainen ns. pikalinkku, jossa kahva vedetään ulos akselin sisältä, käännetään poikittain ja pyöritetään akseli auki ja kiinni. Eli renkaan kokonaan irtoaminen tosiaan edellyttää läpiakselin käytännössä irtoamista kokonaan. Toki jo se, että se pyörisi auki kierteiden verran, varmaan nitkauttaa kiekon vinoon ja enemmän tai vähemmän suuret vauriot aiheutuvat. 

Ja en minä nyt ennen jokaista lenkkiä taka-akselia tarkista mutta ajoittain kyllä ja tulee sitä takakiekkoa myös välillä kuljetuksen yhteydessä irroitettuakin eli kiristys ja avaus tapahtuu verraten usein. Kiinni laittaessa laitan kiristyksen napakasti mutta en mitenkään kaikin voimin. Ja ikinä en ole huomannut akselin Spectralissa löystyneen siten, että akseli tuntuisi olevan löysällä. Päin vastoin, joskus se on tuntunut melko tiukalta, kun kiekkoa on alkanut irroittamaan. 
Naksunan ilmaantuessa taas joskus pyörään olen sitä linkkua tosiaan ensin hieman löysännyt ja sitten uudelleen kiristänyt ja naksunta on loppunut. Paitsi silloin, kun ääni on tullut muualta  :Hymy:  
Havaittavan löysästi se ei silloinkaan (naksuntaa poistettaessa) ole lähtenyt aukeamaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kyllä siinä läpiakseli on. Mutta ei tuollainen kuusiokololla kiristettävä, vaan sellainen ns. pikalinkku.



Onko vanhemmissa 9mm pikalinkku? Vai miten voi saada kiekon kokonaan irti?

----------


## aerosol

Tämän vuoden Spectral on ja juuri tuollainen kun käyttäjän kauris kuvassa. Löystyy sen verran että keskiön pyöriminen riittää sitä avaamaan niin kyllähän akseli lopulta tulee jengoilta ulos ja rengas putoaa alta. Se on toinen kysymys miksei löystyvä akseli oireillut muuten kuin vaihteiden hienosäädön tarpeena.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No se on totta.  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

> Tämän vuoden Spectral on ja juuri tuollainen kun käyttäjän kauris kuvassa. Löystyy sen verran että keskiön pyöriminen riittää sitä avaamaan niin kyllähän akseli lopulta tulee jengoilta ulos ja rengas putoaa alta. Se on toinen kysymys miksei löystyvä akseli oireillut muuten kuin vaihteiden hienosäädön tarpeena.



Tarkoitat siis napaa. Keskiö on siellä kampien välissä.

----------


## aerosol

> Tarkoitat siis napaa. Keskiö on siellä kampien välissä.



Joo hubia, eli kai se on suomeksi napa.

----------


## kauris

Tässä näet sen prikan. Toiseen kuvaan löysäsin akselin, jotta prikka näkyy hyvin. Toisessa kuvassa akseli on kiristetty tiukalle mutta se pilkistää vähän sieltä välistä. Tämän osan hukkaa mielestäni pelottavan helposti, jos sen olemassaoloa ei tiedosta ja varo. Saattaa olla vaseliinin voimalla kiinni joko rungossa tai varsinkin akselissa mutta voi niistä sitten helposti yllättäen irrota ja pudota kun akseli on huollon tai kuljetuksen yhteydessä irti. Materiaali prikassa on sellaista ihan lehdenohutta ja siksi osa on melko huomaamaton ja erittäin kevyt. Maahan pudotessa sitä ei välttämättä kuule kilahduksesta.

https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb17671408/p5pb17671408.jpg
https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb17671402/p5pb17671402.jpg

----------


## aerosol

^No kappas, eipä näytä kyseinen prikka tutulta. Jos tolla on jokin kitkaa lisäävä ja avautumista estävä vaikutus niin sen puuttuminen toki selittäisi löystymisen.

----------


## PETEBJ75

Mun -19 Spectralissa ei ole tuota prikkaa, eikä -19 Neuronissa. Ei ole akseleita kiristelty ja äsken kävin kokeilemassa, niin naksahduksen kanssa aukesi, eli tieukallanon pysynyt. Akseli pitäisi olla sitten hyvin rasvattu...

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jankki

> Tässä näet sen prikan. Toiseen kuvaan löysäsin akselin, jotta prikka näkyy hyvin. Toisessa kuvassa akseli on kiristetty tiukalle mutta se pilkistää vähän sieltä välistä. Tämän osan hukkaa mielestäni pelottavan helposti, jos sen olemassaoloa ei tiedosta ja varo. Saattaa olla vaseliinin voimalla kiinni joko rungossa tai varsinkin akselissa mutta voi niistä sitten helposti yllättäen irrota ja pudota kun akseli on huollon tai kuljetuksen yhteydessä irti. Materiaali prikassa on sellaista ihan lehdenohutta ja siksi osa on melko huomaamaton ja erittäin kevyt. Maahan pudotessa sitä ei välttämättä kuule kilahduksesta.
> 
> https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb17671408/p5pb17671408.jpg
> https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb17671402/p5pb17671402.jpg



Joo näytti olevan paikallaan. No pitää vielä seurailla jatkuuko ongelmat.

----------


## Rispa

Pitäsköhön spectralin 8.0 versiosta löytyä tuo prikka vm 18? Äkkiseltään ei näkyny.

----------


## nakamura10

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/end-of-...ts-section-tab

parempaa ei saane 650e:lla onko tuossa muuta huonoa kuin jarrut jotain altuspaskaa?

----------


## mthamala

Onko kukaan ketjun seuraajista hommannut Grand Canyon:a junnulle? Miten pitkä pitää olla, että XS-kokoinen pyörä alkaa olla sopiva? Poika lähestyy 150cm pituutta ja 24" on jäämässä pieneksi (tai viimeistään keväällä). Onko XS kokoinen Grand Canyon sopiva vai liian iso? Esim. Grand Canyon AL 3.0 n. 550€ (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/end-of-...FBK&quantity=1).

Mm. Spessulla näyttää olevan pienempi XS-koko, mutta Canyonilla vaikuttaisi olevan laadukkaampi kokonaisuus ainakin osasarjojen puolesta vrt. hinta. Käytettynä liikkuu aika huonosti pienirunkoisia laatupyöriä tai ne menevät saman tien.

----------


## Jumo

Kampien pituus kannattaa tarkistaa myös noissa XS yms.  Nuorimmalle hain kesällä pyörää mutta esim. Trekin Marlin XS kokoisessa oli minusta aika pitkät kammet niin ikävä ajoasento. Penkki alas niin aika koukkuun menee jalkaa yläasennossa. ( ~140 cm kaveri kyseessä). Merida Matts team J malli valikoitui meille, siinä on jarrujen, kampien 155mm yms. osalta otettu huomioon kuskin pieni koko. Kesällä tuota oli alimmillaan 499 hintaan saatavilla, nyt taas näkyy olevan 699- esim. verkkokaupassa.  (  taitaa mahtua 27.5 kiekot myös, mutta toki hintaa taas lisää).

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

> Onko kukaan ketjun seuraajista hommannut Grand Canyon:a junnulle? Miten pitkä pitää olla, että XS-kokoinen pyörä alkaa olla sopiva? Poika lähestyy 150cm pituutta ja 24" on jäämässä pieneksi (tai viimeistään keväällä). Onko XS kokoinen Grand Canyon sopiva vai liian iso? Esim. Grand Canyon AL 3.0 n. 550€ (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/end-of-...FBK&quantity=1).
> 
> Mm. Spessulla näyttää olevan pienempi XS-koko, mutta Canyonilla vaikuttaisi olevan laadukkaampi kokonaisuus ainakin osasarjojen puolesta vrt. hinta. Käytettynä liikkuu aika huonosti pienirunkoisia laatupyöriä tai ne menevät saman tien.



Meillä 135 senttinen juniori ajaa erittäin tyytyväisenä XXS-kokoisella Grand Canyonilla. XS on taatusti hyvä 150 senttiselle!

EDIT

WMN-mallit ovat hieman pienempiä rungoltaan... niitä kannattaa harkita!

----------


## mthamala

Kiitos vinkeistä! Tuo Grand Canyon olisi varmasti ollut erinomainen peli. Päädyin lopulta tilaamaan Wigglen alesta Felt Dispatch 7/50:n, joka irtosi vielä 60€ edullisemmin kotiin kuljetettuna. Speksien perusteella aika vastaava kokoonpano kuin Canyonilla, vaikka lähtöhinta oli paljon korkeampi. Isoin ero taitaa olla Feltin ilmakeula, mutta vaikea sanoa miten paljon vaikuttaa käytännössä. No, menee off-topiciksi...

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Strive cf 2019 tyypit, kertokaas millä koolla teillä on pyörät. Ite oon 175cm ja inseam 81cm. Pääsin kokeilemaan tänään M ja L koon. M koko tuntu jopa vähän pieneltä kun taas L sopivammalta lukuunottamatta 780mm leveätä ohjaustankoa.

----------


## Putte2

Neuron cf 8.0 alla uutena. Kaikki toimii, mutta tuosta orkkissatulasta en tykkää. Onko suositella jotain 70kg kuskille tekniseen maastoon?

----------


## kauris

Suosittelen kirjoittelemaan satulasuosituksia otsikon alle niin saat paremmin vastauksia ja kommentteja ja tämä ketju ei mene satulakeskusteluun, kun se ei kuitenkaan liity mitenkään sinänsä Canyonin maastopyörään. 
Mutta minä olen tykännyt esim Selle Italian Slr ja flow satuloista.

Asiasta toiseen, käytin Spectralin takaiskarin vuosihuollossa ja samalla lisättiin 2 volume reduceria. Tahtoi kovemmassa ajossa mennä iskari pohjaan ehkä aavistuksen turhan usein sägillä 27%. Nyt pystyy ajamaan 30 % sägillä ja pohjaa harvemmin. 
Samalla iskaria irti käyttäessäni huomasin iskarin kiinnityspulttien olevan pinnaltaan tosi huonossa kunnossa. Musta (anodisoitu?) pinta oli osin kuoriutunut, osin jotenkin hapettuneen näköinen ja karhea. Myös iskarin läpi prässättyjen (puslien/reducereiden? vai mikä se hopea lieriö on mikä on iskarin silmässä kiinni ja jonka läpi kiinnityspultti kulkee) sisäpinnalla oli vastaavasti kulunut pientä naarmua. Laitoin viesti Canyon-Suomelle ja odottelen vastausta. Takuuseen vaihdattaisin oman käsitykseni mukaan kiinnityspultit ja ne vastinkappaleet iskarissa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Neuron cf 8.0 alla uutena. Kaikki toimii, mutta tuosta orkkissatulasta en tykkää. Onko suositella jotain 70kg kuskille tekniseen maastoon?



Kaikilla on erilaiset pyrstöt. Sinänsä suosituksia on paha antaa. Ittellä samassa käytössä suunnilleen samalla painolla Selle Italian SLR X-cross. Sopii omaan pyrstöön ihan hyvin. 
Toisaalta tekniseen maastoon ei satulaa tarvi, jos tarpeeksi traialiksi menee

----------


## SBIAN

WTB volt, ei kait se tuosta kummene.

----------


## hakpas

@kauris, Tuohon on mun mielestä turha laittaa uusia samanalaisia osia kun rakenteen mitoitus iskarin kiinnityksissä on tehty miten sattuu.

Se teräspusla siinä iskarin silmässä on liian isolla ulkohalkaisijalla jotta pyörisi. Tämän takia se teräspusla liikkuu iskarin mukana pulttia vasten ja kuluttaa sitä. Lisäksi se kuluttaa kiinnityskorvakkoa rungossa ja haarukassa.
Oikea liukuva pinta tuollaisessa rakenteessa on teräspuslan ja iskarin silmässä olevan puslan välillä.
Tuolta löytyy juttua miten omasta tuon korjasin ja on toiminut hyvin(alkaen viestistä #4265): http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...6r%E4t/page143

Canyon aspa on sitä mieltä että rakenne on alunperin oikein mutta sielläpä olkoon.

----------


## kauris

Luin sinun viestit ja ihmettelin kuvia aikanaan ja yritin nyt uudelleen. Tajusin ehkä jo hieman enemmän aiheesta  :Hymy: 
Mutta ei meillä tavallisilla tallaajilla ole toki mitään mahdollisuuksia alkaa tuota itse korjaamaan, kun ei ole osaamista ja välineitä / tuttuja jotka moisia uusia puslia pystyisi koneistamaan ja vaihtamaan. Erikoista, jos tämä on edelleen Canyonilla oikeana ja toimivana pidetty rakenne. Noh, eivät ole vielä vastanneet viestiini, jossa kiinnityspulteista, rungon hankaumista pultin kannan kohdalla ja iskarin puslien kuluneesta sisäpinnasta laitoin kuvan. 
Toiveissa siis tällä tiedossa olisi, jos laittaisivat uudet oikean kokoiset puslat postiin ja ne saisi käydä asennuttamassa jossain luotettavassa lähiseudun huoltoliikkeessä heidän laskuun.

----------


## A.R.L

Löytyi vielä outletista tän vuoden lux sopivasti ja tilaukseeen lähti onko porukalla mitä kokemuksia kyseisestä mallista että miten toimiva ja ajossa/osien suhteen? Lux cf sl 6.0 pro

----------


## Kanuuna

8.0 pro race ajossa. On kyllä loistava rytyytin. Ylempänä aikaisemmissa viesteissäni enemmän kommenttejani. Tykkään.

----------


## k2x80w

> Löytyi vielä outletista tän vuoden lux sopivasti ja tilaukseeen lähti onko porukalla mitä kokemuksia kyseisestä mallista että miten toimiva ja ajossa/osien suhteen? Lux cf sl 6.0 pro



Siis oliko tänään vielä LUX:ia saatavilla?
Oon useamman kerran viikossa käynyt katsomassa, että ilmestyisikö LUX:ia, mutta ei ole näkynyt.
Oliko minkä kokoinen runko?

----------


## PeZu

Luxit on kaikki loppuunmyyty. Ei ainakaan voi ostaa suoraan. Joko edellinen puhui mitä sattuu tai sitten taisi juuri ostaa viimeisen kappaleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Hattala

Meikäläiselle tuli pariviikkoa sitten Neuron cf 8, ja oon kyllä tykännyt kovasti. Onneksi otin L-koon, vaikka ensin mietin että otan M-koon. 178cm/89cm mitoilla. 

Mukava jokapaikan trail-vehje  :Hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Tuo neuroni cf8 on kyllä loistavan oloinen kompromissi maastoon kuin maastoon, kaikinpuolin laadukas peli.

----------


## A.R.L

> Siis oliko tänään vielä LUX:ia saatavilla?
> Oon useamman kerran viikossa käynyt katsomassa, että ilmestyisikö LUX:ia, mutta ei ole näkynyt.
> Oliko minkä kokoinen runko?



Kuudes päivä tätä kuuta oli outletissä L koon rungolla sopivasti huomenna pääsee testikierrokselle.

----------


## k2x80w

> Kuudes päivä tätä kuuta oli outletissä L koon rungolla sopivasti huomenna pääsee testikierrokselle.



Paljo oli hinta?
Olis koko passannut  :Hymy: 

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Putte2

Onkos joku päivittänyt kumeja Neuron CF 8.0:aan? Tekisi mieli vaihtaa vähän pitävämpää settiä omaani, koska en ole kovinkaan tyytyväinen noihin orkkiskumeihin, varsinkaan märällä. Canyon ilmoittaa, että maksimileveys on 2,4 tuumaa, mutta mietin menisikö 2,5 tuuman rengas alle kuitenkin. Ihan hirveästi takana ei tilaa ole, mutta silmämääräisesti 2,5 tuuman kumi saattaisi kuitenkin istua. Toki tuohon 2,4 tuuman kokoon löytyy haluamani WTB renkaat, mutta mieli tekisi leveämpää. Mahtaisiko joltain löytyä kokemuksia tästä?

----------


## -mIDE-

> Onkos joku päivittänyt kumeja Neuron CF 8.0:aan? Tekisi mieli vaihtaa vähän pitävämpää settiä omaani, koska en ole kovinkaan tyytyväinen noihin orkkiskumeihin, varsinkaan märällä. Canyon ilmoittaa, että maksimileveys on 2,4 tuumaa, mutta mietin menisikö 2,5 tuuman rengas alle kuitenkin. Ihan hirveästi takana ei tilaa ole, mutta silmämääräisesti 2,5 tuuman kumi saattaisi kuitenkin istua. Toki tuohon 2,4 tuuman kokoon löytyy haluamani WTB renkaat, mutta mieli tekisi leveämpää. Mahtaisiko joltain löytyä kokemuksia tästä?



Oma pyörä saapuu vasta keskiviikkona, mutta vähän etukäteen jo renkaanvaihdosta haaveilin. Eteen ehkä WTB Vigilante 2.3" ja taakse WTB Trail Boss 2.4". Tuntuvat vaan olevan aika painavat renkulat. Mitä malleja itse suunnittelit alle?

----------


## Putte2

> Oma pyörä saapuu vasta keskiviikkona, mutta vähän etukäteen jo renkaanvaihdosta haaveilin. Eteen ehkä WTB Vigilante 2.3" ja taakse WTB Trail Boss 2.4". Tuntuvat vaan olevan aika painavat renkulat. Mitä malleja itse suunnittelit alle?



Hyvin on näköjään renkaat skoutattu, kun täsmälleen samoja renkaita meinasin itselleni. Toki ajattelin eteen laittaa leveämmän kuin taakse. Tai sitten molempiin tuo 2,4. Vigilante + Trail boss yhdistelmää mulle suositteli tuttu, jolla kokemuksia vähän pidemmältä ajalta. Mulla niitä ei ole ennen ollut. Bike24sta näyttää saavan ihan kohtuulliseen hintaan.

----------


## Putte2

Jaa ei vigilantea olekaan kuin 2,3 2,5 ja 2,6 eli sitten se olisi tuo 2,5. Vanteet cf 8.0ssa 25mm ja 30mm. Onkohan tuolle 2,5 vigilantelle joku minimi vanteen sisäleveys?

----------


## kauris

siis onko toinen vanteista 25 mm sisäleveä ja toinen 30 mm?? No oli miten oli, kyllä 2.5 renkaan voi laittaa kummalle vain vanteelle ihan hyvin.

----------


## Vito78

> siis onko toinen vanteista 25 mm sisäleveä ja toinen 30 mm?? No oli miten oli, kyllä 2.5 renkaan voi laittaa kummalle vain vanteelle ihan hyvin.



Mulla kans uudessa Strivessa (7.0) takavanne 25mm ja etuvanne 30mm.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jone51

> Jaa ei vigilantea olekaan kuin 2,3 2,5 ja 2,6 eli sitten se olisi tuo 2,5. Vanteet cf 8.0ssa 25mm ja 30mm. Onkohan tuolle 2,5 vigilantelle joku minimi vanteen sisäleveys?



WTB:n sivuilla lukee että 2.5 ja 2.6 olisi "optimized for i29 rims" eli toi 30mm vois olla parempi. Tosin, mulla on tuollainen 2.5 Vigilante tough/fast rolling 29mm vanteessa ja se on aika jämerän oloinen kumi kyljistään että voisin kuvitella menevän pois tiehensä kapeammassakin. Light mallista en osaa sanoa.

Mulla on tuota Vigilantea huomattavasti nakkikylkisempi 2.6 Maxxis Rekon 25mm vanteessa (2018 Neuron) ja sitä ei kyllä voi ajella millään kovin matalilla paineilla ilman että alkaa tuntua taittuvan liikaa alle agressiivisemmassa ajossa, saisi siis olla kait ainakin 30mm kehä. En tosin tykkääkään ajella millään ultramatalilla paineilla, mutta tosiaan nää lienee tapauskohtaista ja paljon omasta mieltymyksestä kiinni mikä toimii ja mikä ei.

Ostin itsekin tuon Vigilanten nyt syyskumiksi taakse toiseen kulkineeseen joten en ihan tiedä miten etukumina käyttäytyy, mutta en ainakaan tuon kokemuksen perusteella laittaisi Neuronin kaltaiseen kulkineeseen, edessä voi toki mennä jos maksimaalista pitoa hakee. Painaakin ihan sikana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

2.6 Rekonia exona on moitittu heppoiseksi muutoinkin eli saman suuntaista ongelmaa vois olla 30 vanteellakin vaikkakin ehkä toki vähän vähemmän tai kestää vähän paremmin pienehkö painetta. Itse vaihdoin siksi aikanaan pyörän (2018 spectral) mukana tulleen Rekonin pois heti uutena  ja vaihdoin 2.6 dhr:n tilalle. Sekin puhkesi pari kertaa kivikoissa 1.2 barin paineilla. Täksi kesäksi sitten kokeilin 2.6 schwalben hanssia ja se on kestänyt samoilla paineilla. Ens kesäksi tilasin juuri 2.4 dhr:ät eteen ja taakse mutta eteen exo+ ja taakse peräti DD kyljillä. Sen pitäis tällaisella 72 kg kuskilla kestää hyvin pienilläkin paineilla puhkeamatta ja sortumatta kurveissa. Painaakin toki jotain 1200 g.

----------


## hesu00

Canyonilla tuli 17.9 lisää alennuksia, esim Spetral CF 7 alennus on nyt 500e, hinta 2499e. Tarjoukset ilmeisesti loppuu 30.9.

----------


## mantis

Oiskohan kellään PK-seudulla XL-kokoista tän vuoden Luxia mitä sais ihmetellä livenä?

Pääsin koklaa exceediä L-koossa ja se oli hieman lyhyt ja matala. Aikeissa oli laittaa ens vuoden malli tilaukseen jos jostain ei löydy sopivaa käytettyä.

----------


## skiman

Viimeistä päivää end of season kampanja hinnat voimassa tälle syksyä. Neuron cf 9.0 on ollut mietinnässä mutta vielä on jäänyt tilaamatta. Lähinnä miettinyt, että miten tuo neuron sopii omaan aika xc painotteiseen käyttöön. Lux:ia ei ole ollut saatavilla oikeassa koossa moneen kuukauteen. Koskahan uudet mallit ovat normaalisti tulleet myyntiin?

----------


## kauris

Täpäri tuli takahaarukan takuuvaihdosta (prosessi sujui jouhevasti ja postituksineen vain 2,5 viikossa) ja lähdin ensilenkille. Ihmettelin, kun jossain vaiheessa erityisesti vasemmalle kaartaessa kovemmassa vauhdissa alamäessä kuului ikään kuin renkaan reunanappuloiden ropinaa. Pari kertaa pysähdyin ja ihmettelin ottaako reunanappulat runkoon. Onko uusi takahaarukka muotoilultaan aiempaa kapeampi tms. mutta ei, reilusti oli tilaa joka kohdassa. Kotona sitten pyörää pestessä lenkin jälkeen löytyi syy. Takajarrun letku oli irronnut kahdesta viimeisestä kiinnikkeestään ja otti ajoittain kiinni renkaaseen. Oli ollut kiinni huollon jälkeen (luultavasti) niillä sellaisilla Canyonin muovisilla u-klipseillä jotka olivat rytyytyksessä ropisseet matkalle. Kokonaan irti se letku ei kyllä ole ollut (huollosta tultuaan) koska sen olisin huomannut mutta kiinnitys oli ollut liian heppoinen. Reilun paksuiset nippusiteet siis takaisin taas tilalle niin eiköhän taas pysy paikoillaan. Onneksi ei jarruletku ehtinyt napata pahemmin kiinni ja katkennut tms! Kevyemmän käytön pyöriin ja suorille letkun osuuksille (kuten xc-pyörässäni viistoputken alle) ne klipsi-kiinnitykset ehkä sopii mutta en suosittelisi täpäriin mutkaisille osuuksille kuten juuri chainstayn osuuteen, jossa jarruletku tekee kaarrosta jarrusatulasta chainstayn kylkeen ja siitä edelleen keskiön alle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jollain suoralla osalla se klipsi on OK, mutta kaikki taivutuskohdat yms minäkin olen vetänyt aina nippusiteillä.

----------


## elasto

Uusi Lux ollut kiikarissa ja tänään julkaistiin uudet mallit, mutta olen todella pettynyt. Osa väreistä ei yhtään miellytä silmää ja hinnat on nousseet taas ja/tai osat huonontuneet. Jos ei halua esim. kynsivaparia vaan kunnon kiekot niin rahaa täytyy lyödä tiskiin joko 6,5 tai 7 harrasteyksikköä. Täytyykö tässä vannoutuneena fanboyna alkaa katselemaan jotain muuta merkkiä kun hinnallakaan eivät enää voi oikeen kilpailla?

----------


## Kanuuna

Laatu monesti maksaa

----------


## elasto

> Laatu monesti maksaa



Onhan nuo laadukkaita usean pyörän kokemuksella, mutta mielestäni Canyonin kilpailuetu muihin merkkeihin verrattuna on aina ollut selkeästi parempi hinta/laatu -suhde.

----------


## Vito78

> Onhan nuo laadukkaita usean pyörän kokemuksella, mutta mielestäni Canyonin kilpailuetu muihin merkkeihin verrattuna on aina ollut selkeästi parempi hinta/laatu -suhde.



Aika mukavasti nuo tuntuu pärjäävän vertailuissa ainakin maasto-osastolla (Spectral, Strive) vaikka vastassa on usein tonnin-pari kalliimpia ei-postimyynti pyöriäkin. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...=BK&quantity=1

Tilasin sitten tuollaisen. Kiekot ja jarrut menee varmaan vaihtoon, mutta ehkä tuosta saadaan talven aikana ensi kaudeksi kisapeli aikaan.

----------


## vellu80

> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...=BK&quantity=1
> 
> Tilasin sitten tuollaisen. Kiekot ja jarrut menee varmaan vaihtoon, mutta ehkä tuosta saadaan talven aikana ensi kaudeksi kisapeli aikaan.



No nyt on! Eikös kiekot oo jeppis tos? vai miksi vaihdat?

----------


## Kanuuna

> No nyt on! Eikös kiekot oo jeppis tos? vai miksi vaihdat?



Painavat. Lelumiinisia saa kevyempiä ja halvemmalla.

----------


## 3001

Onko foorumilla torquen omistajia? Mielelläni kuulisin mielipiteitä pyörästä?

----------


## elasto

> No nyt on! Eikös kiekot oo jeppis tos? vai miksi vaihdat?



En luota noihin kynsivapareihin yhtään. Kaikissa muissa mun kiekoissa on DT:n 240s tai 350 navat eli ratchet-vaparilla. Ja onhan noi vähän painavatkin, kuten Kanuuna sanoi. Varmatoimisuus kuitenkin etusijalla.

----------


## elasto

Tänään saapui fillari eli 5 päivää tilausnapin painamisesta. Suhteellisen ripeää, koskaan aikaisemmin en ole Rotkoa näin nopeasti saanut.

----------


## formulastara

Olen tässä kohta pari vuotta ajellut vuoden 2017 AL 5.0 neuronilla. Ihan jees ja suht.kevyt, mutta pikkuhiljaa on tullut mielikuva sen jonkinlaisesta "hintelyydestä". Pyörä taipuilee vähän joka suuntaan enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Ruuvit sun muut on kyllä kireällä. Vertailukohtina pari aiempaa täpäriä, eli Spessun camber comp ja Commenciaalin meta 5.5. Olenkohan ihan väärässä väittäessäni niitä hieman robustimmaksi peleiksi. Tosin Commarin takahaarukan oloinen taipuili aika lailla sivusuuntiin.

Mut kuitenkin, onko tällaista mielikuvaa tullut muille Canyonin tuotteista? Ihan hyvähän se on ja mun malli tarviis varmaan aika railakasta päivittelyäkin. Tiä sit miten uudet mallit pelaa ja varsinkin cf-mallit? Kokemuksia jäykkyysfiiliksistä?

p.s. Vois kans laittaa pientä pollia mitkä pyörämerkit ovat kokemuksen mukaan erityisen luontaisen tämäköitä verraten canyoniin(ja tarkoittaako tämä ehdotonta painon/hinnan nousua)? Onko esim. cannondale, Santa Cruz tällaisia kohtuullisissa hintaluokissakin?

----------


## simtee

> Olen tässä kohta pari vuotta ajellut vuoden 2017 AL 5.0 neuronilla. Ihan jees ja suht.kevyt, mutta pikkuhiljaa on tullut mielikuva sen jonkinlaisesta "hintelyydestä". Pyörä taipuilee vähän joka suuntaan enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Ruuvit sun muut on kyllä kireällä. Vertailukohtina pari aiempaa täpäriä, eli Spessun camber comp ja Commenciaalin meta 5.5. Olenkohan ihan väärässä väittäessäni niitä hieman robustimmaksi peleiksi. Tosin Commarin takahaarukan oloinen taipuili aika lailla sivusuuntiin.
> 
> Mut kuitenkin, onko tällaista mielikuvaa tullut muille Canyonin tuotteista? Ihan hyvähän se on ja mun malli tarviis varmaan aika railakasta päivittelyäkin. Tiä sit miten uudet mallit pelaa ja varsinkin cf-mallit? Kokemuksia jäykkyysfiiliksistä?
> 
> p.s. Vois kans laittaa pientä pollia mitkä pyörämerkit ovat kokemuksen mukaan erityisen luontaisen tämäköitä verraten canyoniin(ja tarkoittaako tämä ehdotonta painon/hinnan nousua)? Onko esim. cannondale, Santa Cruz tällaisia kohtuullisissa hintaluokissakin?



AL 5.0 on Neuronin budjettimalli, joten esimmäisenä veikkaisin löysän fiiliksen johtuvan enemmän komponenteista kuin rungosta.  Eli esim. kiekoista ja etuhaarukasta voisi aluksi etsiä asiaan syyllisiä.

----------


## JariKop

Neuron AL 5.0 (2018) peräpäätä tuli tutkittua kun se ei meinannut pysyä kireällä/kasassa edes polkuajossa.
Purin paloiksi ja aika pitkään pyörittelin osia kädessä ja ihmettelin mitä suunnittelijalla on pyörinyt päässä sitä piirrellessä.
Kysyin tuota Canyonin supportista mielestäni kysymyksiä tukevien kuvien kanssa mutta vastaus oli että se on ihan hyvä design.

Yleisesti tuo pikalinkkusysteemi on tietty heikompi kuin jotkun muut rakenteet, mutta on tästä toimiviakin versioita olemassa.

Tilasin itse pyörääni uuden 10mm RWS through bolt setin ja siihen käypäsen DT swissin takakiekon. 
Runkoon nikkaroin sovitteen jolla sain läpipultin/navan kuormat siirrettyä runkoon "suoraan". 

Nyt tuntus pysyvän kunnolla kasassa ja saattoi siitä vähän tukevampi rakennekin tulla.

----------


## alteregoni

^ Itse ratkaisin pikalinkun aukeamisen ongelman vain vaihtamalla samankokoiseen pikalinkuttomaan läpiakseliin. Nyt ei asiantuntemus riitä, mutta onko tuossa RWS läpipultissa jotain erityistä verrattuna "tavalliseen" 12 mm läpiaksellin.

Mun kohdalla aukeamisen ongelma johtui linkun osumiseen johonkin äiti maan tuotteeseen.

----------


## JariKop

Läpiakseli kiinnittyy runkoon/siinä kiinteästi olevaan vastakappaleeseen kun taas Läpipultissa on oma vastakappale (vrt mutteri).
10mm ratkaisu tuli siitä että rungossa oli toisella puolella 10mm reikä ja toisella puolella 15mm -> 10mm meni ilman rungon muokkausta.
Kiekoksi tuli DT swiss M1900 ja siihen sitten sovitteet 135x10mm akselille.

----------


## mantis

Postisetä kiikutti mulle uuden Luxin ja nyt olen sitä tuossa kasaillut...

Pyörässä on 1x12 XT voimansiirto ja takavaihtajan säätö ei meinaa millään mennä kohdalleen. Raksuttaa muutamalla pienemmällä rattaalla vaikka oon yrittänyt säätää sitä hieman. Isommat rattaat ok.
Ei kai se korvake ny tehtaalta tullessaan oo vääntynyt vai mitäköhä tota vois riivata?

Kuvalla huomiota:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Postisetä kiikutti mulle uuden Luxin ja nyt olen sitä tuossa kasaillut...
> 
> Pyörässä on 1x12 XT voimansiirto ja takavaihtajan säätö ei meinaa millään mennä kohdalleen. Raksuttaa muutamalla pienemmällä rattaalla vaikka oon yrittänyt säätää sitä hieman. Isommat rattaat ok.
> Ei kai se korvake ny tehtaalta tullessaan oo vääntynyt vai mitäköhä tota vois riivata?
> 
> Kuvalla huomiota:



Voi olla tehtaaltakin. Itse taistelin kuukauden verran uutena ennen kuin vaihdoin korvakkeen. Nyt toimii loistavasti.

----------


## mtv

Kai tilasit korvakkeen samalla varoiksi? On meinaan kiva odotella sitä kesken kauden tai jossain Levillä, että DHL toisi uuden.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kai tilasit korvakkeen samalla varoiksi? On meinaan kiva odotella sitä kesken kauden tai jossain Levillä, että DHL toisi uuden.



Jos kysymys kohdistui minulle, niin tilasin kaksin kappalein. Oletan kuitenkin, että kysymys ei ollut minulle kohdistettu.

----------


## mantis

En tilannut, mutta kaitpa sellainen pitää nyt sitten tilata kun en tajunnut. Pakka taisi olla vain hieman löysällä tai huonosti asettunut koska kiekon irroituksen ja kiristyksen jälkeen pelaa paremmin.

Eipä ollut kyllä kasauksen laatu ihan vimpan päälle. Keulan lukitusvaijeri oli jäänyt niin löysälle ettei pahemmin pyörinyt kun vivun työnsi pohjaan. Tuossa on viel käänteinen toi lukitus eli kun vaijerit kiristetään niin jouset aukee. Eli jos en ois tehnyt mitään niin keula ois ollut aina lukossa. Oli muuten veikeää yrittää säätää sägiä paineilla ku jouset oli lukossa. Aika alas mentiin ennen tajusin et nyt on jotain vialla ku sägi ei kasva  :Leveä hymy: 

Toi käänteinen lukitus on kyl kans siitä paha et jos vaijerit pettää niin sitten mennään lukkomoodilla...

----------


## TurboKoo

Meneekö vaijeri oikein takavaihtajassa? Siis pultin ympäri. 
Olisi parempi mikäli kuva olisi sinun omasta pyörästä niin pystyisi katsomaan paremmin.
Mielestäni XTR:n ja XT:n säätö olivat todella helppoja ja nopeita.

----------


## mantis

Juu, meni se vaijeri oikein. Pakka tais olla jotenkin löysällä vaan koska nyt vaihtaa ihan ok. Vaatii toki sisäänajoa ja tarkistuksen vielä.

----------


## Masa-88

Kumpikohan se soveltuisi paremmin keski-suomalaisille metsäpoluille ja muille reiteille jos päivittäisi 100mm joustolla olevasta jäykkäperästä canyonin täpäriin. Olen katsellut neuronin 7.0 al ja 8.0 cf malleja ,jossa siis 130mm jousto ja 27.5" rengaskoko runkokoossa S tai sitten spectralin 6.0 al jossa joustoa 140/160mm sekin siis koossa S. Ilman kokemusta kummastakaan tai yleensäkkään täysjoustoista ehkä järki sanoisi neuronin soveltuvammaksi, mutta toisaalta olisihan spectral jotenkin räyheämpi peli isommilla joustoillaan liekkö sitten myös raskaampi poljettava...

----------


## Nautiskelija

Kenelläkään kokemusta, mahtuuko Bluemels 75 U -setin takalokari Grand Canyon AL 6.9 -pyörään isp kanssa samaan aikaan? Tarkoitus olisi vähentää pyöräperäkärryyn lentävän kuran määrää. Tällä hetkellä käytössäni on Defender- setin takalokari, joka on em. ongelma poislukien soiva peli.

----------


## vihtis83

> Kenelläkään kokemusta, mahtuuko Bluemels 75 U -setin takalokari Grand Canyon AL 6.9 -pyörään isp kanssa samaan aikaan? Tarkoitus olisi vähentää pyöräperäkärryyn lentävän kuran määrää. Tällä hetkellä käytössäni on Defender- setin takalokari, joka on em. ongelma poislukien soiva peli.



Vuosimallin 2015 Grand Canyon AL6.9 mahtuu ainakin SKS Bluemels 65 29x2.25 ISP:n kanssa olemaan takana (ja edessäkin on mulla samassa pyörässä täyspitkä kurakaari). Ainoa ongelma on että epätasaisella alustalla lokari heiluu hieman ja pitää ikävää ääntää nastojen osuessa aisojen kannakkeisiin.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Ok. Oliskohan mullakin juuri 2015 vm. Osaatko arvioida, mahtuisiko sentin leveämpi vielä rungon puolesta? Olisi komiaa, jos ei rahnuttaisi tärinästä tai renkaisiin tarttuvasta loskasta..

----------


## Putte2

Olen ostamassa Spectral 2020 mallia. Olen siirtymässä 29"sta 27,5"seen, joka vähän arveluttaa, mutta koska en muuten Spectralille löydä voittajaa omiin mieltymyksiini niin hyväksytään tuo..
Mutta dilemma on otanko AL 6.0 vai CF 7.0. Hintaeroa on 500€, joka minulle aika kivulias. Vanha pyöräni on kuiturungolla, mutta en osaa sanoa saanko siitä jotain hyötyä...

AL 6.0 ja FC 7.0 ovat molemman painavahkoja, mutta ero on aika pieni. Ei mielestäni riittävä painoarvo valita CF. Mutta mites noi muut komponentit. AL versiossa Shimanon vaihteet, CFssä taas SRAMit. 
Muuta huomioitavaa???

----------


## Raakoni

Onko normaalia, että canyon neuron 2019 vuosimallin pyörässäni etu ja takarengas kulkevat 10 mm eri linjassa? Elikkä menee hiukan kuin ajokoira. Aiemmissa pyörissäni en ole moista huomannut.

----------


## stumpe

> Onko normaalia, että canyon neuron 2019 vuosimallin pyörässäni etu ja takarengas kulkevat 10 mm eri linjassa? Elikkä menee hiukan kuin ajokoira. Aiemmissa pyörissäni en ole moista huomannut.



Ei ole. Oletko katsonut laakerien linkut että on kireellä? Onko kiekkojen navoissa välystä? Onko kiekkojen akselit kunnolla kiinni?

Noi tuli äkkiseltään mieleen kun kantsii tsekata.

----------


## Raakoni

Kaikki osat on kireällä, eikä välyksiä missään. Runko vaihdettu kertaalleen canyon finlandin toimesta, kun ensimmäisessä rungossa heitto oli renkaiden kesken 15 mm. Emäputken porausta hieman porukalla mietitty, että oisko siinä vikaa, kun ei poraus näytä yläpäässä olevan keskellä emäputkea. Mikä lie toleranssi tällaisessa tapauksessa ? Esim. Vaimon cube täpärissä ja omassa trek maantiepyörässä renkaat on millilleen linjassa.

----------


## Oz

Myös vannekehät voi olla rihdattu "sivuun".

----------


## Raakoni

Laitoin pyörän selälleen tasaiselle alustalle, eli tanko oli vaterissa ja eturengas oli pystyssä oikein vatupassilla asiat tarkistaen, mutta takarengas ja runko olivat kallellaan.  Nuo viittaisi kyllä, että emäputken laakerointi ei ole sattunut tehtaalla aivan kohdalleen.

----------


## SBIAN

Eli kaksi pyörää joissa sama vika, tuntuu kyllä uskomattomalta. Siis jos laitat linjalaudan etu ja takarenkaan välille niin että se vastaa vanteen etu ja takareunaan etuvanteessa kun myös samoin takavanteessa niin noin mitatessa linja poikkeaa 10mm kö?? Vai miten tuon poikkeavuuden totesit??

----------


## stumpe

> Laitoin pyörän selälleen tasaiselle alustalle, eli tanko oli vaterissa ja eturengas oli pystyssä oikein vatupassilla asiat tarkistaen, mutta takarengas ja runko olivat kallellaan.  Nuo viittaisi kyllä, että emäputken laakerointi ei ole sattunut tehtaalla aivan kohdalleen.



Irvistääkö ohjainlaakerin kuppi/kupit emäputkesta? Jos näin niin ostat kierretangon, pari mutteria ja erikokoisia prikkoja joilla prässäät kupit suoraan.

----------


## Raakoni

> Eli kaksi pyörää joissa sama vika, tuntuu kyllä uskomattomalta. Siis jos laitat linjalaudan etu ja takarenkaan välille niin että se vastaa vanteen etu ja takareunaan etuvanteessa kun myös samoin takavanteessa niin noin mitatessa linja poikkeaa 10mm kö?? Vai miten tuon poikkeavuuden totesit??



Pyörä selälleen, renkaat osoittamaan samaan suuntaan ja kun laittaa 2m linjarin takarenkaan oikealle puolelle kylkeen kiinni, niin eturenkaan ja linjarin väliin jää 10 mm rako. Ja toisella puolen pyörää tietysti asia toisinpäin. Ja samalla katsottiin, että eturengas pystyssä ja takarengas kallellaan. Molemmissa rungoissa ollut heitto samaan suuntaan. Kyseessä neuron al 7.0 pyörä

----------


## Raakoni

> Irvistääkö ohjainlaakerin kuppi/kupit emäputkesta? Jos näin niin ostat kierretangon, pari mutteria ja erikokoisia prikkoja joilla prässäät kupit suoraan.



Ei irvistä, eli kuppi on tiiviisti runkoa vasten jokapuolelta. Laakeripesän poraus vain ei näytä olevan aivan keskellä emäputkessa ylhäältä katsottuna.

----------


## Tomy

Laakeripesän porauksen saat varmaan tarkistettua työntömitalla?

Jos emäputken poraus on ok, voisiko etuhaarukassa olla jokin vialla?

----------


## kauris

Kuinkahan yleistä tuollainen on pyörissä kuin pyörissä. Parempi ettei ala omia tarkistelemaan niin ei ala ahdistamaan  :Hymy: 

Oli syy sitten mikä tahansa niin vaihtoonhan tuo sinulla taas menee. Liekö sitten 3. runko yhtään parempi. Vai joko vaihdat mallia/merkkiä

----------


## Raakoni

> Laakeripesän porauksen saat varmaan tarkistettua työntömitalla?
> 
> Jos emäputken poraus on ok, voisiko etuhaarukassa olla jokin vialla?



Poraus ei ole keskellä. Laakerin päälle tuleva kuppi menee toisella puolen hiukan yli emäputken rungon ja toisella  puolen jää runkoa hieman näkyviin. Alapään laakerointi on keskellä. Eihän tuossa tarvii olla kuin 1mm heitto, niin maanpinnassa alhaalla se on jo 10mm, koska emäputki on niin lyhyt.

----------


## Vito78

Kannattaako tätä enempää täällä miettiä? Yhteys Canyoniin ja uutta tilalle takuuseen.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Raakoni

> Kuinkahan yleistä tuollainen on pyörissä kuin pyörissä. Parempi ettei ala omia tarkistelemaan niin ei ala ahdistamaan 
> 
> Oli syy sitten mikä tahansa niin vaihtoonhan tuo sinulla taas menee. Liekö sitten 3. runko yhtään parempi. Vai joko vaihdat mallia/merkkiä



Sähköpostia tuosta olen canyonille jo 1-2 viikkoa sitten laittanut kuvien kera, mutta ei ole vielä vastausta kuulunut jatkotoimista. Pitänee ilmeisesti alkaa pikkuhiljaa sinne puhelua ottamaan. 1 rungolla asiaa rupesin ihmettelemään kun käsitä ajaessa kampesi kokoajan vasemmalle, ettei meinannu pystyssä pysyä.

----------


## Raakoni

> Kannattaako tätä enempää täällä miettiä? Yhteys Canyoniin ja uutta tilalle takuuseen.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep. En olisi tänne kirjautunut alunperin kirjoittamaan tätä juttua, mutta kun  eivät ole vastanneet 2 @viestiini, niin pakko oli tulla tänne kyselee muitten mielipidettä toleranssi asiaan. Kiitos kaikille vastanneille ja toivottavasti asiaan tulisi canyonilta vastaus/selvyys.

----------


## Vito78

Omat takuukeissini Canyon Finland on hoitanut esimerkillisesti, joten eiköhän tämäkin ratkea.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Putte2

> Olen ostamassa Spectral 2020 mallia. Olen siirtymässä 29"sta 27,5"seen, joka vähän arveluttaa, mutta koska en muuten Spectralille löydä voittajaa omiin mieltymyksiini niin hyväksytään tuo..
> Mutta dilemma on otanko AL 6.0 vai CF 7.0. Hintaeroa on 500€, joka minulle aika kivulias. Vanha pyöräni on kuiturungolla, mutta en osaa sanoa saanko siitä jotain hyötyä...
> 
> AL 6.0 ja FC 7.0 ovat molemman painavahkoja, mutta ero on aika pieni. Ei mielestäni riittävä painoarvo valita CF. Mutta mites noi muut komponentit. AL versiossa Shimanon vaihteet, CFssä taas SRAMit. 
> Muuta huomioitavaa???



Vastaan itselleni, mutta edelleen kuuntelen mielipiteitänne asiasta...
Nyt kun noita on verrannut tässä vierekkäin niin tuntuu, että 500€ kuiturungosta on liikaa varsinkin kun komponentit mielestäni puhuvat AL version puolesta. Vai mitä mieltä olette, Pike vs. Fox36?? Myös AL:n SLX Shimanon sarja näyttää keräävän kehuja vs. Eagle.. Painoa AL:ssä 600g enemmän.

----------


## SBIAN

Mikäs canyon tuo cf7 on??

----------


## SBIAN

Ok...hokasin mistä pyörästä on kysymys, ottaisin tuon perusteella AL 6.0:n

----------


## kauris

Osista minua ainakin houkuttaisi uusi Shimanon Slx. Pike vs Fox36 ei niin merkittävä. Yleisesti foxin kolmekutosta pidetään kuitenkin vielä parempana. Toisaalta itse osaan huoltaa Rockarit, Foxien huollon helppoudesta en tiedä. 
Jos pyörät olisi muutoin identtiset ja kuitu maksaisi saman verran, ottaisin kuituisen. Eli pitäisin sitä kyllä parempana mutta 500 euron hintaeron kanssa vaikeampi valinta. Itse päädyin aikanaan alumiiniseen mutta siihen vaikutti myös se, että kuituisen tarjolla olleet värit eivät innostaneet.

----------


## mantis

Nyt on ensipuraisu saatu uudesta Luxista ja olipahan se mojova.

On pyörät mennyt eteenpäin aika huikeen paljon tässä 10 vuoden aikana mitä noi mun vanhat maastopyörät edustaa. Oli vähän kun oltais otettu mun jäykkäperän ja 130mm täpärin parhaat puolet ja laitettu ne samaan pakettiin. Jämäkkä ajaa ja runtata, ei notku mihinkään suuntaan vaikka olis lukot auki. Sit kuitenkin alamäkeen uskaltaa mennä aikalailla samalla tavalla kun tolla 130mm täpärillä jossa on muuten sama keulakulma. Painoakin 1.5kg vähemmän  :Hymy: 

Pitää testailla vielä lisää että saa paremman kuvan kyseistä mankelista.

----------


## Tomy

Mitä olette mieltä uudesta 2020 Neuron mallistosta?

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...-bikes/neuron/

Ei vissiin muutoksia geometriaan vuodesta 2019? Canyon taitaa mennä ainakin 3-4 vuotta samoilla muoteilla. Itse olisin innostunut Neuronista, jossa 66 asteen keulakulma. Olisi pistänyt hyvin kampoihin Trekin Fuel EXlle.

Mahtaakohan Neuroniin saada angle setiä asennettua?

Vai onko turhaa hifistelyä ja 67,5 asteen ohjauskulma ihan ok trail-ajoon?

----------


## SBIAN

Ei kait tuossa keulakulmassa mitään rajaa ole, kuka pärjää milläkin. Keulakulma ei ole se ainut asia joka tekee pyörästä miellyttävän ajaa ja riippuu hyvin paljon siitä missä sillä aikoo ajaa. Neuron on erinomainen kompromissi joka on hyvä normi suomalaiseen maastoon, erittäin hyvä kokonaisuus ilman merkittäviä heikkouksia, myy kuin häkä niin miksi sitä pitäisi muutta.

----------


## Antza44

> Mitä olette mieltä uudesta 2020 Neuron mallistosta?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...-bikes/neuron/
> 
> Ei vissiin muutoksia geometriaan vuodesta 2019? Canyon taitaa mennä ainakin 3-4 vuotta samoilla muoteilla. Itse olisin innostunut Neuronista, jossa 66 asteen keulakulma. Olisi pistänyt hyvin kampoihin Trekin Fuel EXlle.
> 
> Mahtaakohan Neuroniin saada angle setiä asennettua?
> 
> Vai onko turhaa hifistelyä ja 67,5 asteen ohjauskulma ihan ok trail-ajoon?



Suosittelen suuntaamaan katseet muualle, jos pyörän ostovaiheessa jo joku geometriassa ahistaa. Paperilla ite ainakin ottasin Fuelin ennemmin. Jyrkempi istuinkulma, selkeästi pidemmät Reach.it ja se loivempi keula. Vaikka oman Full Stachen 67 toimii oikein hyvin. Jyrkkä asento 67.4 ja sekin toimii, mutta tuo loivempi on nyt enemmin vakiintunut käyttöön. Tosin mulla vielä 10mm enempi keulassa joustoa, millä nuo on ilmoitettu. Kyllähän uusi Fueli on geoltaan nyt kohdillaan, kun päivittivät sen lähelle tuota Full Stachen loistavaa geometriaa. No onhan monia muitakin, mutta ei niistä nyt täässä enempää.

----------


## velib

> Mitä olette mieltä uudesta 2020 Neuron mallistosta?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...-bikes/neuron/
> 
> Ei vissiin muutoksia geometriaan vuodesta 2019? Canyon taitaa mennä ainakin 3-4 vuotta samoilla muoteilla. Itse olisin innostunut Neuronista, jossa 66 asteen keulakulma. Olisi pistänyt hyvin kampoihin Trekin Fuel EXlle.
> 
> Mahtaakohan Neuroniin saada angle setiä asennettua?
> 
> Vai onko turhaa hifistelyä ja 67,5 asteen ohjauskulma ihan ok trail-ajoon?



Sopii hyvin juurikin trailiajoon. Omassa täpärissä voi säätää keulakulmaa 67/67,5 asteen välillä, ja jyrkempi tuntuu paremmalta, kun pyörä on tällöin hieman ketterämpi, ja keskiö korkeammalla. Jos tarkoitus on vain pommittaa kivikkojuurakkoalamäkiä kovaa, voi loivemmasta keulakulmasta olla hyötyä, mutta toki tällöin kannattaa muutenkin katsella jotain toista pyörää kuin Neuronia. Toisaalta pelkkä yksi numero ei kerro kovin paljoa pyörästä, ja paperilla on hankala verrata. CF 9.0:ssa alkaa olla jo komponentitkin kohdallaan.

----------


## sak

Onkos kenelläkään 29 kuituneuronia xl kokoisena?
Olisi kiva nähdä sivukuva miltä semmoinen näyttää. 
Jo tuo edullisin neuron 8cf on kyllä hintaisekseen uskomaton paketti, täyskuiturunko, foxia, dtswiss:ä.
Onkos se nyt vuoden vanha malli, minkälainen laatu on ollut kuiturunkoisissa? Nuissa alumiinisissa näkyy olevan jotain reklamoitavaa.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ml2006

Suunnittelen maastopyörän hankkimista taas muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen xc-tyyppiseen kuntoiluun. Canyon Grand Canyon AL 9.0 vaikuttaa hyvältä vaihtoehdolta, mutta tuntuu oudolta ostaa fillari vain netin kokotietojen mukaan. Olen 187 cm pitkä ja jalan sisäsauma on n. 89-90cm. Canyon suosittaa largea (182-192 cm), olisiko tuo nyt kohdallaan? Edellinen fillari oli Cuben 29 jossa oli 21” runko. Pitääkö Canyonin stand over mitta hyvin paikkansa, eli onko largen vaakaputki 83 cm korkeudella? Stand overin perusteella xl alkaa olla jo liian korkea (87,5 cm), vaikka muuten pidempi runko vähän houkuttelisi. Kiitos vinkeistä.

----------


## Juhojee

Itse olen nyt muutaman kuukauden harrastanut maastopyöräilyä ja ajellut Whiten XC 290 jäykkäperällä. Ihan ok ensipyöräksi koska ei tarvinnut paljoa rahaa tuohon sijoittaa. Nyt kuitenkin olisi hinku saada "oikea" maastopyörä, ja vielä täysjousto sellainen. Canyonin Neuron AL 7.0 tai Spectral AL 5.0 olisi pyörät jotka kiinnostaisivat kovasti. Ajoni on lähinnä pelkkää juurakkoista polkua, sekä kesällä olisi tarkoitus mahdollisesti kokeilla bike parkeissa ajoa. Osaisiko täällä tietäjät kertoa kumpi noista olisi parempi vaihtoehto metsäpoluille? Tuo Neuron varmasti myös selviää hienosti alamäkirytkytyksestä? Osasarjoissakin on näissä pyörissä melko paljon eroa enkä itse tiedä yhtään kummassa nuo olisivat paremmat. Toivoisin vähän mielipiteitä niin saan laitettua pyörän tilaukseen, kiitos! 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hmengroesse=XL
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD

----------


## Vito78

> Itse olen nyt muutaman kuukauden harrastanut maastopyöräilyä ja ajellut Whiten XC 290 jäykkäperällä. Ihan ok ensipyöräksi koska ei tarvinnut paljoa rahaa tuohon sijoittaa. Nyt kuitenkin olisi hinku saada "oikea" maastopyörä, ja vielä täysjousto sellainen. Canyonin Neuron AL 7.0 tai Spectral AL 5.0 olisi pyörät jotka kiinnostaisivat kovasti. Ajoni on lähinnä pelkkää juurakkoista polkua, sekä kesällä olisi tarkoitus mahdollisesti kokeilla bike parkeissa ajoa. Osaisiko täällä tietäjät kertoa kumpi noista olisi parempi vaihtoehto metsäpoluille? Tuo Neuron varmasti myös selviää hienosti alamäkirytkytyksestä? Osasarjoissakin on näissä pyörissä melko paljon eroa enkä itse tiedä yhtään kummassa nuo olisivat paremmat. Toivoisin vähän mielipiteitä niin saan laitettua pyörän tilaukseen, kiitos! 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hmengroesse=XL
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD



Jos bikeparkkiin meinaat mennä niin valitsisin ehdottomasti Spectralin. Omassa ajossa Strive ja silläkin lenkkiajot menee mukavasti xc moodissa niin luulisi Spectralillakin ne menävän vähintään hyvin. Alamäessä Spectral sit ihan eri eläin vs. Neuron.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Neuron AL 7.0 - “Se kiitää ylämäkeen kuin raketti!” Neuron AL 7.0 teki vaikutuksen BIKE Magazinen tuomaristoon matalalla painollaan ja luokkansa huippua edustavalla varustelullaan. Tämä kovassa käytössä koeteltu testivoittajapyörä selviää helposti niin paikallisista metsäpoluista kuin pitkistä ajopäivistä vuoristossa.

Joo jos bikeparkki mielessä niin spectral, neuron on kyllä nopeampi kaikkialla muualla kuin alamäessä.

----------


## Juhojee

> Neuron AL 7.0 - “Se kiitää ylämäkeen kuin raketti!” Neuron AL 7.0 teki vaikutuksen BIKE Magazinen tuomaristoon matalalla painollaan ja luokkansa huippua edustavalla varustelullaan. Tämä kovassa käytössä koeteltu testivoittajapyörä selviää helposti niin paikallisista metsäpoluista kuin pitkistä ajopäivistä vuoristossa.
> 
> Joo jos bikeparkki mielessä niin spectral, neuron on kyllä nopeampi kaikkialla muualla kuin alamäessä.



No bike park voi olla sellanen mukava pieni lisä mitä käy silloin tällöin harrastelemassa. Muuten varmasti paljon polkuajoa. Eikös tuollainen Neuron kuitenkin bike parkeissa mene ihan hyvin? Ei kuitenkaan mitään kauheaa kisarähinää ole tiedossa. Niin ja tosiaan pyörän koko on itselläni S. Canyon ilmeisesti laittaa 27.5 renkaat S kokoon molemmissa pyörissä. Tarviiko tuota pienempää rengasta kauhistella millään tavoin näin 29 jälkeen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

...mutta minkäs pituinen olet. Canyonin sivuilla koko suositus tarjoaa liian helposi S kokoa vaikka M käy paremmin kun on melko ahdas ohjaamo muutenkin. Ei sellaista alamäkeä etteikö tuolla aja samoin kuin spectrallakin mutta vaatii hiukan enempi rohkeutta ja taitoa.

----------


## Vito78

> ...mutta minkäs pituinen olet. Canyonin sivuilla koko suositus tarjoaa liian helposi S kokoa vaikka M käy paremmin kun on melko ahdas ohjaamo muutenkin. Ei sellaista alamäkeä etteikö tuolla aja samoin kuin spectrallakin mutta vaatii hiukan enempi rohkeutta ja taitoa.



Ite just mietin sitä että jos bikepark ajo ei oo tuttua niin hieman loivempi pyörä vois olla parempi. Ei tulis niitä "oho" hetkiä niin herkästi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juhojee

> ...mutta minkäs pituinen olet. Canyonin sivuilla koko suositus tarjoaa liian helposi S kokoa vaikka M käy paremmin kun on melko ahdas ohjaamo muutenkin. Ei sellaista alamäkeä etteikö tuolla aja samoin kuin spectrallakin mutta vaatii hiukan enempi rohkeutta ja taitoa.



Olen 165cm pitkä alfa male. Jalan sisämitta noin 76cm. Uskon että tuo S olisi oikeastikkin se oikea koko.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo näin on ^

----------


## JiiPee82

Saisko uudemman Spectralin omistajilta kokemuksia runkokoon suhteen. Onkohan L-koko auttamatta liian iso 174cm matalalle kuskille?

----------


## PETEBJ75

Tuskin. L on ainakin pieni 186 lyhyelle, mutta raajojen pituus tuossa ratkaisee

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pee

Canyon ilmoittaa satulan minimi- ja maksimikorkeuden. Mittaa nykyisestä pyörästäsi ja vertaa ilmoitettuihin.

Pelkän pituuden ilmoittamalla ei voi sanoa juuri mitään. 174-senttisen jalka voi olla varmaan mitä tahansa 70 ja 85 sentin välillä.

----------


## hakpas

> Saisko uudemman Spectralin omistajilta kokemuksia runkokoon suhteen. Onkohan L-koko auttamatta liian iso 174cm matalalle kuskille?



Taitaa käydä niin että satula jää liian ylös hissi yläasennossa.
Itsellä L-koko on erittäin sopiva. 178 cm/86cm insean

----------


## Juhojee

Täällä vielä mietiskellään spectral 5.0 ja 6.0 väliltä. Toinen maksaa 400€ enemmän ja pyörissä aivan eri osat kiinni. Osaisiko joku tietäjä kertoa että onko tuon 6.0 kamppeet oikeasti reilusti paremmat kuin 5.0? Lähinnä tuo jousituksen toimivuus kiinnostaa itseäni eniten.
Spectral AL 5.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD
Spectral AL 6.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD

----------


## kauris

Molemmilla pärjää hyvin. Itse maksaisin tuon 400 jotta saisin täyden uuden Shimanon slx-osasarjan. 5.0 mallin keula ja takaiskari ovat hyvinkin vertailukelpoiset ja ne kelpaisivat, kun rockarin keulan ainakin itse osaisin helposti huoltaa. Mutta muutoin uus slx on selkeästi houkuttulevampi ja varsinkin 5.0 mallin jarrut vaihtaisin parempiin ja siihen menis n. 150 euroa vähintään.

----------


## hakpas

Ehdottomasti kannattaa laittaa 400€ lisää. 12s SLX on selkeästi parempi kuin sram NX eagle. Jousituksen puolesta tasoissa, mutta keulat on oman kokemuksen mukaan hieman eri tyyppiset. 5.0 keula on kovemman tuntuinen mutta parempi ajaa, Foxin keula selvästi smoothimpi mutta tunnottomampi. 6.0 on myös paremmat jarrut ja kiekot.

----------


## Juhojee

Kiitos vastauksista! Mikäs noissa voimansiirroissa paranee kun mennään kalliimpaan? Usein siitä lähinnä maksetaan että saadaan painoa pois. Mutta onko myös jotain sellaista että pysyy säädöissä paremmin tai että vaihteet vaihtuvat nopeammin tms.?

----------


## Vito78

> Kiitos vastauksista! Mikäs noissa voimansiirroissa paranee kun mennään kalliimpaan? Usein siitä lähinnä maksetaan että saadaan painoa pois. Mutta onko myös jotain sellaista että pysyy säädöissä paremmin tai että vaihteet vaihtuvat nopeammin tms.?



Juuri näin. Ja siitä että myös paskasina toimii kuin se kuuluisa junan vessa.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Vahva usko, että Shimanon uusi slx on Sramin nx-sarjaan verrattuna täsmällisempi, kestävämpi, helpommin säädettävissä, pysyy paremmin säädöissään ja epäilen ihan tuntumankin vaihtamiseen olevan parempi. En tosin tätä slx:ää ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan. Sramin nx-sarjan pyörä löytyy tuoreena kotoa. Voi olla, että tehdasrasvat ketjuissa vaikuttaa varsinkin tällä kelillä mutta vaihtaminen ei ihan parasta a-ryhmää ole  :Hymy:

----------


## järtsy

> Vahva usko, että Shimanon uusi slx on Sramin nx-sarjaan verrattuna täsmällisempi, kestävämpi, helpommin säädettävissä, pysyy paremmin säädöissään ja epäilen ihan tuntumankin vaihtamiseen olevan parempi. En tosin tätä slx:ää ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan. Sramin nx-sarjan pyörä löytyy tuoreena kotoa. Voi olla, että tehdasrasvat ketjuissa vaikuttaa varsinkin tällä kelillä mutta vaihtaminen ei ihan parasta a-ryhmää ole



Testasin sellaista konversiota että laitoin 12speed slx vaihtajan nx:n tilalle. hyvin toimi Sramin liipasimella. Sinällään en kyllä huomaa kummoista eroa vaihtamistapahtumassa, siis verrattuna uuteen nx:ään. Minulla alko olemaan jo niin väljä tuo nx että sen takia vaihdoin mutta uskon kanssa että shimano kestää vähintään saman kuin nx ja on halvempi.

----------


## PETEBJ75

85€ GX:n vaihdoin NX:n tilalle ja hyvä tuli. Näyttää nuo NXt olevan saman hintaisia. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Gx takavaihtaja on tosiaan tuon n. 90 euron hintainen. Sitten on toki tangon päässä se vaihtajavipu sekä pakka ja ketju jotka kaikki osaltaan vaikuttavat kokonaisuuteen. Kun lisäksi erityisesti nuo jarrut ovat omasta mielestäni selkeä heikkous, siinä mielessä 6.0 malli houkuttaisi itseäni ja saisi vakavasti harkitsemaan 400 euron lisäsijoitusta. Vanteiden osalta en osaa sanoa, 1900 dt:t löytyy itseltä ja toimineet moitteetta. Vähän tiheämpi saisi kyllä olla hammastus eli veto kytkeytyy aavistuksen liian isolla viiveellä. Jos saisi, maksaisin parisataa lisää päivityksestä 1700-versioon mutta harmi kyllä sellaista valintaa ei pysty tekemään.

----------


## hakpas

> Testasin sellaista konversiota että laitoin 12speed slx vaihtajan nx:n tilalle. hyvin toimi Sramin liipasimella. Sinällään en kyllä huomaa kummoista eroa vaihtamistapahtumassa, siis verrattuna uuteen nx:ään. Minulla alko olemaan jo niin väljä tuo nx että sen takia vaihdoin mutta uskon kanssa että shimano kestää vähintään saman kuin nx ja on halvempi.



Omassa NS eagle vaihtajassa oli jo uutena isot välykset, valmistajan mukaan on normaalia kun vaihtaja klonksuu muutaman millin edes takas kun ketju ei ole paikallaan. Lisäksi vaihtajan jousi on niin vetelä että pienikin ahdistus vaijerissa aiheuttaa ongelmia.
Lisäksi sain kahdesta pakasta muistaakseni kolmanneksi isoimman rattaan kieroksi huolimattomalla vaihdolla pahassa paikassa. Ei jäänyt kovin lämpimät muistot mulle ensimmäisestä Sram voimansiirrosta.

----------


## elasto

Taitaa molemmat GX ja NX eaglen takavaihtajat olla aika rimpuloita. X01:stä eteenpäin ei ole enää mitään ylimääräistä klappia. Tosin noihin halvempiinkin vaihtajiin taisi saada vaihdettua sen X01/XX1:n kiinnitysosan, jonka jälkeen toimivat paremmin.

----------


## Juhojee

Nyt kun jäi hommaa arpomaan niin juuri tuo 6.0 ja S koko ei ole nyt tilattavissa.  :Leveä hymy:  Saapas nähdä milloin tuon pääsee tilailemaan..

----------


## Terwis

Canyon on nyt pahasti sekaisin tuo heihin kohdistuneen hyökkäyksen takia. 
Varastosaldoihin ei kannata nyt luottaa. 

Oma tilaus jäi jumiin ja saa odotella, että milloin lähtee kohti suomea.

----------


## Vito78

> Canyon on nyt pahasti sekaisin tuo heihin kohdistuneen hyökkäyksen takia. 
> Varastosaldoihin ei kannata nyt luottaa. 
> 
> Oma tilaus jäi jumiin ja saa odotella, että milloin lähtee kohti suomea.



Lisää tuosta hyökkäyksestä??

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Terwis

https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware...20Bicycles.pdf

Kaiketikkin tapahtui ennen vuodenvaihdetta. 
Ulkomaanfoorumeilla on ”tieto” että olisi ransomware hyökkäys kyseessä

----------


## kauris

Sai Spectral al 6.0 hyvät arviot Pinkbiken fieldtestin kahden edullisemman n. 3000 euron pyörän testissä. Vielä parempi oli voimansiirtoa lukuun ottamatta odotetusti Ibis Ripmo af mutta se on nykyisellään euroopassa lähes tontun kalliimpi toisin kuin jenkeissä, jossa hinta on käytännössä sama. Canyon kun on täällä (tai tänne pitäisi kai sanoa) 2500 € ja Ibis  3300 € cyckelcraftinkin mentyä konkkaan ja heidän vähän edullisempien hintojen siten poistuttua. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...-ripmo-af.html

----------


## Sambolo

Ite en ole tuota ibistä nähny kai alle 3800e. Mun mielestä aika jännä vertailu, taino toisessa sai rahoille vastinetta osien laadussa ja toisessa rungon suhteen. Mutta onhan noita "hyvät osat halvalla" pyöriä vaikka kuinka muitakin, mutta harvemmassa rahoille saa vastinetta edistyneemmän jousituksen tai geon muodossa niinku tuossa ibiksessä tai vaikka uudessa norco sightissa.

----------


## Max English

> Canyon on nyt pahasti sekaisin tuo heihin kohdistuneen hyökkäyksen takia. 
> Varastosaldoihin ei kannata nyt luottaa. 
> 
> Oma tilaus jäi jumiin ja saa odotella, että milloin lähtee kohti suomea.



Tämä. Harmittavinta on varmaan se, että sieltä tuli jo tieto, että "working on it", eli että tilausta on alettu käsitellä, mutta eipä siinä ole moneen päivään sen jälkeenkään mitään tapahtunut. Saas nähdä, tuleeko tilaus ennen kevättä..  :Hymy:

----------


## Masa-88

Itse tilasin kanssa ensimmäisen canyonin (neuron cf) 1.1.2020 ja canyonin puolelta en ole saanut mitään tilaukseen liittyviä sähköposteja tms... ainoastaan paypalin sivuilla näkyy tilausmaksu, joka odottaa myyjän hyväksyntää. Onko noissa canyonin tilauksissa yleensä kestänyt mitenkä pitkään jos tavaraa on varastossa? Eikö sieltä yleensä pitäis joku varmistus sähköposti tulla heti kun painaa tilaa nappia?

----------


## Vito78

> Itse tilasin kanssa ensimmäisen canyonin (neuron cf) 1.1.2020 ja canyonin puolelta en ole saanut mitään tilaukseen liittyviä sähköposteja tms... ainoastaan paypalin sivuilla näkyy tilausmaksu, joka odottaa myyjän hyväksyntää. Onko noissa canyonin tilauksissa yleensä kestänyt mitenkä pitkään jos tavaraa on varastossa? Eikö sieltä yleensä pitäis joku varmistus sähköposti tulla heti kun painaa tilaa nappia?



Mulle on tullut vahvistus ns heti. Tämä kolmen pyörän otannalla. Ja noin 7 arkipäivää niin fillari on ollut kotona.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Terwis

Jouluaattona itselleni lahjan tuolta ostin. Ennakkoon maksoin. Tuokin meinasi mennä ns. käsille kun Danske kyykkäsi juuri välipäivinä. 

Eilen olin Canyoniin yhteydessä. Saavat hiljalleen tavaraa liikenteeseen, mutta pahaa viivettä on tuon tapahtuman jäljiltä. 
Jospa sitä ensi viikosta jotain alkaisi tapahtua.

----------


## Max English

Mä tilasin 27. päivä. Valitsin luottokorttimaksun, mutta eipä mulla oo kortilta menny edes varausta, vaikka piti. En tiedä, onko maksussa sitten joku häikkä, kun ei sieltä kukaan nyt ehdi tollaisia edes murehtia, kun koittavat päästä tolpilleen. Olisi vaan kiva tietää, jos täytyy koittaa esim vaihtaa maksutapaa tms. Näytti vaan tilausta tehdessä, että tilaamaani pyörää olis ollu varastossa, vähitellen alan varautua henkisesti odottamaan, kun taitaa ne varastossa olleet mennä 'parempiin suihin'. 😂 

Tulis nyt vaan toinen fillari huollosta, että olis edes joku ajettava, kun vihdoin ois vähän pakkastakin. 😢

----------


## Kanuuna

Siä Rotkon päässä on ollut jotain häikkää nyt viime ajat hyökkäyksen jälkeen. Kysy aspasta, ne hoitaa hommat kuntoon, kun vaan pikkusen vaatii.

----------


## Limetic

Aloittelija täällä kyselee että onko tuossa Grand Canyon AL 4.0 ilma vai öljyhaarukka? Liikkeessä muistaakseni kerrottiin, että ilma on huomattavasti parempi kuin öljy. Eikös se näin ole? 
Entä minkälaista on toimitusaika yleensä ollut pyörälle jos se on loppu varastosta? Kiinnostaisi tuo punainen väri, mutta mustaa näyttää vain olevan saatavilla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Aloittelija täällä kyselee että onko tuossa Grand Canyon AL 4.0 ilma vai öljyhaarukka? Liikkeessä muistaakseni kerrottiin, että ilma on huomattavasti parempi kuin öljy. Eikös se näin ole? 
> Entä minkälaista on toimitusaika yleensä ollut pyörälle jos se on loppu varastosta? Kiinnostaisi tuo punainen väri, mutta mustaa näyttää vain olevan saatavilla.



Taitaapi olla jousikeula.

----------


## Limetic

> Taitaapi olla jousikeula.



Niinpä tieteknin. Tekeekö sellaisella oikeen mitään, vai olisiko vähintäänkin tuo ilma oltava?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Vito78

> Niinpä tieteknin. Tekeekö sellaisella oikeen mitään, vai olisiko vähintäänkin tuo ilma oltava?



Ilmajousen pystyt säätään omaan ajoon ja painoon sopivaksi. Teräsjousellista käsittääkseni et.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Tuon keulan on helppo vaihtaa myöhemmin, niitä myydään alennuksella tämän tästä ihan huippukeulista lähtien (fillaritorissa käytettyjä hyviä myös) mutta jo pikkasen reilulla 200e saa jo ihan käypän keulan alennus myynnistä kun vaan jaksaa kytätä. Tuolla keulalla pääsee kyllä hyvin alkuu varsinkin kun ei ole kokemusta vielä paremmasta eli jos muuten sopiva pyörä niin ei muuta kuin ostaa pois.

----------


## Limetic

> Tuon keulan on helppo vaihtaa myöhemmin, niitä myydään alennuksella tämän tästä ihan huippukeulista lähtien (fillaritorissa käytettyjä hyviä myös) mutta jo pikkasen reilulla 200e saa jo ihan käypän keulan alennus myynnistä kun vaan jaksaa kytätä. Tuolla keulalla pääsee kyllä hyvin alkuu varsinkin kun ei ole kokemusta vielä paremmasta eli jos muuten sopiva pyörä niin ei muuta kuin ostaa pois.



Tosiaan itsellä olisi tarkoitus löytyy 29" etujousitettu aivan täysin perus ajoon. 80% asfaltilla ja loppu 20% sitten polulla. 15 vuoteen ei ole pyörää ollut, joten varmasti mikä tahansa valinta on hyvä "ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi" :Hymy: 
Kovasti puntaroin tuon: 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=RD%2FBK
ja tuon välillä:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eam-7.0-785111

----------


## SBIAN

Muutama asia lisää mietittäväksi:

Jos ostat radonin, sinulla on todella vanhanaikainen vaihteisto, 3 ratasta etuvaihtajalla on vaan käytössä aivan turha ja ei anna mitään lisä arvoa verratessa Canyonin 2 ratas systeemiin joka sekään ei ole viimeistä huutoa mutta sen kanssa on jo ihan eri meininki, eli tuon takia jo vaaka kääntyy Canyonin suuntaan.

Keulat noissa ei ole kummassakaan hypetykseen johtavia, eli kumpikin vaatisi parannusta tuolta osin, tasa peli tällä osiolla.

Runko on Radonissa aavistuksen vanhempaa muotoilua, Canyon vie tässä suhteessa pitemmän korren.

Tunnetumpi ja arvostetumpi pyörävalmistaja  ylivoimaisesti noista on Canyon kun myös luotettavampi.

Jälleenmyynti haluttavuus käytettynä on Canyonilla parempi jos joskus aikoo pyörän myydä.

Jos pyörässä ilmenee vikaa olet Radonin kanssa suurinpiirtein ominesi eli takuu asiat on melkein sanoisin mahdottomat hoitaa koska joudut asioimaan Saksaan.

Canyonilla on edustus Suomessa jonka kautta voi hoitaa takuu asioita suomen kielellä puhelimitse tai s-postilla ja hyvin pitävät asiakkaistaan huolen.

Canyonin pyörä toimitetaan erittäin hyvin pakattuna sinulle kotiin eli ei ole mitään vaaraa että pyörä kolhiintuisi kuljetuksessa, tai ainakin vaara on minimaalinen.

Sinä päätät itse mutta tässä muutamia mietteitä miten minä näen tämän asian.

----------


## Limetic

> Muutama asia lisää mietittäväksi:
> 
> Jos ostat radonin, sinulla on todella vanhanaikainen vaihteisto, 3 ratasta etuvaihtajalla on vaan käytössä aivan turha ja ei anna mitään lisä arvoa verratessa Canyonin 2 ratas systeemiin joka sekään ei ole viimeistä huutoa mutta sen kanssa on jo ihan eri meininki, eli tuon takia jo vaaka kääntyy Canyonin suuntaan.
> 
> Keulat noissa ei ole kummassakaan hypetykseen johtavia, eli kumpikin vaatisi parannusta tuolta osin, tasa peli tällä osiolla.
> 
> Runko on Radonissa aavistuksen vanhempaa muotoilua, Canyon vie tässä suhteessa pitemmän korren.
> 
> Tunnetumpi ja arvostetumpi pyörävalmistaja  ylivoimaisesti noista on Canyon kun myös luotettavampi.
> ...



Hyvä kun manitsit tuosta vaihteistosta. Eipä tullut tuollainen mieleen ollenkaan. Niinkun sanottu olen ihan "keltanokka" näiden pyörien kanssa. Mut nyt on jo viimeisen 2 vuotta poltellut ostaa pyörä ja tässä nälkä kasvaa syödessä.. 
100€ lisäpanostuksella saisi tällaisen Radonin jossa onkin jo yksi eturatas:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eam-8.0-786917

Silti itselläni kanssa alkaa kelkka kääntyyn tuohon Canyoniin. Canyonin pyöri olen nähnyt useita kylällä, mutta Radonia ei ole tullut vielä vastaan. Joten kai sekin jotain kertoo..

----------


## SBIAN

Tuossa esittämässäsi Radonissa on 2 eturatasta. 

Mutta miten olisi jos koko passaa niin olisi nykyaikaisemmalla 1 rattaan systeemillä oleva pyörä ja voin sanoa että vähintään yhtä laadukas kuin Radon.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...uoF5Vua35VuDHU

----------


## Juhojee

Onkohan jollakin tullut vahvistusviestiä tilauksen jälkeen Canyonilta nyt tuon cyber hyökkäyksen jälkeen? Eli tässä noin kahden viikon aikana.

----------


## Masa-88

> Onkohan jollakin tullut vahvistusviestiä tilauksen jälkeen Canyonilta nyt tuon cyber hyökkäyksen jälkeen? Eli tässä noin kahden viikon aikana.



Ei ainakaan itsellä ainut viesti mikä on sähköpostiin tullut on paypalin kautta, mutta rahakaan ei ole vaihtanut vielä omistajaa.

----------


## Max English

> Onkohan jollakin tullut vahvistusviestiä tilauksen jälkeen Canyonilta nyt tuon cyber hyökkäyksen jälkeen? Eli tässä noin kahden viikon aikana.



Mulla löyty roskapostista tosiaan tollainen "working on it" - maili, että tilaus on vastaanotettu ja sitä aletaan käsitellä, mutta muuta ei ole kuulunut. Asiakaspalvelusta epäilivät, että nyt alkavalla viikolla pääsisivät Suomessakin jo näkemään koneelta tilauksia, eli varovaisen toiveikkaana olen, että tällä viikolla tapahtuisi edes jotain edistystä.

----------


## Terwis

Alkuviikko alkaa olla takana.
Onko kukaan täältä tilannut saanut asiaa etenemään? Onko fillareita lähtenyt kohti suomea?

Itse olen saanut vain pahoittelut tilanteesta ja että tilaus etenee. 

Nyt kolme viikkoa epätietoisuutta alkaa vain hieman syömään ja vahvasti harkitsen kaupan peruuttamista.

----------


## Juhojee

> Alkuviikko alkaa olla takana.
> Onko kukaan täältä tilannut saanut asiaa etenemään? Onko fillareita lähtenyt kohti suomea?
> 
> Itse olen saanut vain pahoittelut tilanteesta ja että tilaus etenee. 
> 
> Nyt kolme viikkoa epätietoisuutta alkaa vain hieman syömään ja vahvasti harkitsen kaupan peruuttamista.



Tänne tullut vain se vahvistus tilauksen vastaanotosta. Eniten pelottaa että saldot eivät pidä paikkaansa ja varastossa ei olekkaan sitä mitä olen tilannut. 
Mutta suosittelen vahvasti perumaan tuon tilauksen niin nopeutuu hieman oman pyörän saaminen!  :Hymy:

----------


## Raakoni

Itselläni pyörä ollut fiskarsissa joulukuun alusta saakka rungon vaihdossa. Runko tilattu heidän toimesta 13.12.2019, eikä runko ole vieläkään lähtenyt suomea kohti vaikka toimituspäivän piti olla 16.12-20.12.2019.

----------


## Suiza

Onko porukalla Canyonin Spectralia 2019 geometrialla ajossa?
Millä mitoilla kuski ja minkä kokoisena pyörä?
Kyseinen laite kiinnostaisi ja kokoa mietin, kun sattuu omat mitat olemaan juurikin taulukon välimaastossa.
177/80 on pituudet ja Canyon suosittelee M kokoa.
Tällä hetkellä on ajossa Canyonin Neuron :Nolous: n M kokoisena ja se tuntuu sopivalle, mutta mitoitukset em. pyörissä kuitenkin poikkeavat ja Neuronin mittataulukonkin perusteella olen enempi M mittaa kuin L.
Jostain luin että Spectralin mitoitus olisi hiukan tiukempi?

----------


## kauris

Mittaa nyt aluksi kuinka korkealla pidät korkeimmillaan satulaa mitattuna poljinkeskiön keskeltä satulan yläreunaan. Jos mitta on 74 cm lyhyempi, L kokoisessa Spectralissa et voi hyödyntää sen mukana tulevaa 150 cm hissitolppaa. Joko et voi nostaa koskaa tolppaa ylös saakka tai vaihtoehtoisesti joudut vaihtamaan siihen hissitolpan, jonka laskuvara on pienempi. Kumpikaan ei ole oikein ideaali vaihtoehto.

edit: Muutoin L koko kyllä mielestäni myös hyvin käy varsinkin jos tykkää mieluummin tilavasta kuin ahtaammasta ohjaamosta.

----------


## Juhojee

Mikä lukema tuolla muuten kertoo sen kuinka korkealla satula on jos se on niin alhaalla kun saa? Eli siis tolppa pohjassa mutta itse hissi ylhäällä. Vähän tälläisenä persjalkaisena se mietityttää että saako tarpeeksi alas.

----------


## pee

> Mikä lukema tuolla muuten kertoo sen kuinka korkealla satula on jos se on niin alhaalla kun saa? Eli siis tolppa pohjassa mutta itse hissi ylhäällä. Vähän tälläisenä persjalkaisena se mietityttää että saako tarpeeksi alas.



Kysytsie tosissais? Oisko vaiks "SATULAN KORKEUS".

----------


## Juhojee

> Kysytsie tosissais? Oisko vaiks "SATULAN KORKEUS".



Nojoo nyt kun tuota kuvaakin katsoin niin tyhmä kysymyshän tuo oli.  :Leveä hymy:  Aloin miettimään tuota jotenkin liian monimutkaisesti.

----------


## vihtis83

> Kysytsie tosissais? Oisko vaiks "SATULAN KORKEUS".



Ja tuo mitta taitaa olla satulan kiskoihin, satulasta riippuen siihen sitten muutama sentti lisää niin saa minimi- ja maksimi-istuinkorkeuden.

----------


## Max English

> Tänne tullut vain se vahvistus tilauksen vastaanotosta. Eniten pelottaa että saldot eivät pidä paikkaansa ja varastossa ei olekkaan sitä mitä olen tilannut. 
> Mutta suosittelen vahvasti perumaan tuon tilauksen niin nopeutuu hieman oman pyörän saaminen!



Tänään oli lähtenyt katevaraus tilitä, ensimmäinen elonmerkki kolmeen viikkoon. 🥳

Ite kans laskeskelin tilatessa, että kaikkine pyhineenkin, arvioitu 2-6 arkipäivää varastotuotteelle pitäis tarkoittaa, että kyllähän se mulla viikko sitten tästä päivästä alkaa olla kotona kasattavana. Ei aivan natsannu. 😂 

Terwikselle toivotan kärsivällisyyttä, iteki pohdiskelin yhtä lailla tilauksen perumista, niin olis saanu nopeemmin pyörän alle, vanha pyöräkin kun näemmä jäi korjaamolle odottamaan varaosia. Mutta pidän tän päivän tapahtumia positiivisena elonmerkkinä, luottavaisesti alan jo varovasti odottelemaan, että ensi viikolla vois vaikka sinkaista paketti jo liikkeelle...?

----------


## pee

> Ja tuo mitta taitaa olla satulan kiskoihin, satulasta riippuen siihen sitten muutama sentti lisää niin saa minimi- ja maksimi-istuinkorkeuden.



Olen kyllä melko varma, että mitta on satulan pintaan. Ainakin Canyonin maantiepyörissä.

----------


## vihtis83

> Olen kyllä melko varma, että mitta on satulan pintaan. Ainakin Canyonin maantiepyörissä.



Niinpäs onkin, katsoin ensin väärin tuota kuvaa geometriataulukossa.

----------


## Suiza

Kyllä nyt penkin korko on selvillä, mutta muuten ei ilmeisesti ole Spectralin omistajia sattunut lukemaan tätä ketjua antamaan kommentteja omalta osaltaan? SähköNeuroni on hyvä jokapaikan höylä mitoiltaan, mutta tuo Spectral kiinnostaisi lihasvetoisena hieman erillaisen geometrian ja joustovarojen takia. Käsittääkseni Spectralillakin ajelisi ns. harrastaja pyöräilyä vaihtelevissa maastoissa. Ilman, että kaikki ajelu pitäsi olla alamäkeä ja kallioilta tippumisia?

----------


## Max English

No nyt oli tilauksen tila päivittynyt vahvistetuksi ja tilauksen tiedoissa näkyy jo arvioitu toimitusaikakin. Vaikuttaisi siis pahimmat vaikeudet voitetuilta ja se kamalin odottelun vaihe voi siis alkaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Masa-88

Mulle tuli jo viime perjantaina pyörä kotiin 😂

----------


## Juhojee

Näköjään minunkin pyörä lähtenyt eilen liikkeelle. Arvioitu saapuvaksi 21.-24. päivä. Mitään veloitusta ei ole vielä lähtenyt. Ei kyllä tartteis lähteekkään.

----------


## Fab

> Kyllä nyt penkin korko on selvillä, mutta muuten ei ilmeisesti ole Spectralin omistajia sattunut lukemaan tätä ketjua antamaan kommentteja omalta osaltaan?



En tiedä onko apua, mutta vaimo hommasi tuollaisen viime vuoden mallin ja M-koko oli passeli noilla samoilla pituusmitoilla kuin sulla. Itse olen 180 cm ja ei tunnu vielä liian pieneltä, parempi ohuesti pieni kuin ohuesti iso. Tuossa naisten mallissa (Spectral WMN) geometriassa on pieni ero reachissa, kannattaa verrata taulukosta mittoja Canyonin sivuilta. 

Ja tämä ehdittiin tilaamaan pari viikkoa ennen hakkerointia Outletista.

----------


## Suiza

Kiitos tiedoista.
Näyttää Canyonin sivuilla olevan Spectralille annettu eri versioiden kokotaulukoissa L koon satulan minimikorkeudeksi 704 ja 740?
Olisko jollain L kokoinen Spectrali, joka voisi vahvistaa, kumpi mitta on oikea?

----------


## kauris

kerroin jo ylempänä. 74 cm.

----------


## Suiza

Niinpä kerroit, mutta Canyon kertoo itse kahta tietoa?
Onko sinulla ko. malli itsellä?

----------


## kauris

Kyllä. Usko nyt vain. Malli on 2018 ja L kokoinen mutta runko on sama kuin 2020 ja 2019. 
En lähde kuvaamaan mittanauhan kanssa todisteita kylmään varastoon  :Hymy: 
Ja olen 185 cm ja olisko jalka 85 cm. En muista varmuudella. Satulatolppa puoli senttiä vajaa pohjassa asti. Tällöin satulan yläpinta n. 74,5 cm keskiön keskeltä satulaputken suuntaisesti mitattuna.

Edit. Kuvassa jossa tekstinä satulan korkeus ja luku 704 on mitta A piirretty alkavaksi kiekkojen napojen keskeltä, ei poljinkeskiön keskeltä.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...accordions=1_1
 Siltikään se ei tosin täsmää 740 mm kanssa vaikka lukuun lisäisi ns. Keskiön pudotuksen joksi ilmoitetaan 22 mm. Mutta on vähän lähempänä. Se onko se totuus 73, 74 tai 75 cm riippuu jo hieman myös itse hissitolpan kauluksesta, kiinnitysosasta kiskoihin ja satulan korkeudesta kiskoista satulan pintaan. Mutta 70 tai 71 cm se mitta ei ole vaan lähempänä 74 senttiä.

Veikkaan että suomenkielisten sivujen tekijällä on tullut näppäilyvirhe. Luvut 0 ja 4 ovat vaihtaneet paikkaa. 740 oikein ja 704 väärä. https://www.canyon.com/en-de/spectra...ry-section-tab

----------


## Suiza

Kiitos erittäin hyvin perustellusta vastauksesta :Cool: 
M koko minulle oikea vaihtoehto, penkin korkeuden vuoksi.
Oletko ollut muuten tyytyväinen pyörään?

----------


## kauris

Olen ollut tyytyväinen. Aion ajaa tällä vielä varmaan ainakin parit vuodet lisää. Keulan pidensin 160 milliseksi ja vaihdoin kammet lyhyemmiksi, koska hieman herkästi polkimet osuivat kiviin ja juuriin. Guide R jarruista en tykännyt ja olen vaihtanut Shimanon Zeet tilalle. Ks Lev tolppa ja takaswingi vaihdettu takuuseen. Takuuvaihto meni sujuvasti.

Ajan pyörällä Espoon kivikkojuurakoissa ja kävin myös useamman kerran Nuuksion bikeparkissa. Sehän on toki parkiksi ymmärtääkseni aika helppo tai ainakaan isoja hyppyreitä ei ole. Jyrkemmistä kivikkoalamäissä ajan spectralilla mielestäni aika reippaastikin. Nuuksion hissinousun viereisessä Forrest-laskussa vaikka. Raskaan rengastuksen (2.6 Magic Mary ja DHF tällä hetkellä) ja kohtuuraskaan rungon 27.5 kiekkokoon yhdistelmä ei liikuta pyörää märässä pehmeässä maastossa toki kovin kovaa minun kunnolla mutta mitä se haittaa mikä vauhti on pääasiassa yksin poluilla ja kallioilla kurvaillessa. Ensi kesänä aion koittaa 2.4 leveää DHR II renkaita edessä ja takana. Edessä exo+ ja takana peräti DD kyljillä. Voinee vetää kohtuupienillä paineilla kivikossakin ja kantata bermeissä. Toivon vaan ettei kammet taas kolise, kun takajoustoa mulla on tosiaan vain 140 mm. Iskaria kyllä tuunattu kahdella reducerilla. 

Mutta jos nyt ostaisin uuden kohtuuhintaisen pyörän niin valitsisin vaihteluksi 29 kiekkoisen. YT Capran kenties. Tai jeffsyn. Tai Ibis Ripmo af:n tai Norco Sightin.
Ne voisi ottaa myös vähän pidemmällä reachillä, kun niissä ei se satulan korkeus muodostu ongelmaksi.

----------


## kiloWatti

Oliskohan tässä nyt se hyvä pyörä ensitäpäriä ostavalle, pääasiassa Pirkanmaalla juurakkoa/kivikkoa pyöräilevälle? 

Neuron CF 9.0 SL
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet/...001043526.html

----------


## AnttiP82

> Oliskohan tässä nyt se hyvä pyörä ensitäpäriä ostavalle, pääasiassa Pirkanmaalla juurakkoa/kivikkoa pyöräilevälle? 
> 
> Neuron CF 9.0 SL
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet/...001043526.html



Aivan varmasti. Itsellä on alumiininen malli, olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen ja ei tuo nyt huonompi voi olla  :Hymy:

----------


## EsaJ

> Oliskohan tässä nyt se hyvä pyörä ensitäpäriä ostavalle, pääasiassa Pirkanmaalla juurakkoa/kivikkoa pyöräilevälle? 
> 
> Neuron CF 9.0 SL
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet/...001043526.html



Erinomainen on!!!! Osta ennekuin loppuu

----------


## Max English

Ja näin, kuten kärsimättömänä odottaessa odottaa saattoikin, pyörän odotettu toimitus siirtyi ensi viikkoon. Olisihan se ollutkin vähän turhan paljon pyydetty, että sen olis joku sieltä varastosta laittanu jo tällä viikolla matkaan. Olin jo varannu tilan rengastöille viikonlopulle, eiku perumaan.

----------


## Juhojee

> Ja näin, kuten kärsimättömänä odottaessa odottaa saattoikin, pyörän odotettu toimitus siirtyi ensi viikkoon. Olisihan se ollutkin vähän turhan paljon pyydetty, että sen olis joku sieltä varastosta laittanu jo tällä viikolla matkaan. Olin jo varannu tilan rengastöille viikonlopulle, eiku perumaan.



Höh, itsellä lähti Saksasta maanantaina liikkeelle ja tänään pitäisi olla toimitus kotiin. Seurannan mukaan kohta pitäisi olla huudeilla.

----------


## Max English

> Höh, itsellä lähti Saksasta maanantaina liikkeelle ja tänään pitäisi olla toimitus kotiin. Seurannan mukaan kohta pitäisi olla huudeilla.



Milloin tilasit?

----------


## Juhojee

> Milloin tilasit?



10. päivä perjantaina. Maanantaina tuli sitten vahvistusviesti.

----------


## Terwis

24.12. Tilattu, varastossa ollut pyörä on seurannan mukaan huomenna minun hallussa. 
Toi ”cyber attack” aiheutti jonkin verran viivettä. Onneksi ei sinällään ollut kiire. Usko meinasi vain jossain vaiheessa loppua...

----------


## Raakoni

13.12 tilattu runko ei ole vieläkään lähetyksessä. Siihen vielä pyörän kokoaminen suomessa, nii saas nähä milloin pyörä tulee....

----------


## Max English

> 10. päivä perjantaina. Maanantaina tuli sitten vahvistusviesti.



WTF? Mullaki tilattu jo 27.12., äsken tuli vahvistusviesti, että ensi viikolla tulis. Aika erikoisen epäjärjestyksellinen palvelu, että uudet tilaukset käsitellään ennen hyökkäyksen takia viivästyneitä? Puhumattakaan tosta Raakonin tilanteesta... Lieneekö sitte siinä, että ei ollu tavaraa varastossa?

----------


## Raakoni

Tilausvahvistuksen mukaan toimituspäivän piti olla 16.12 - 20.12. , ja kyllä on jo monet kerrat aspaan soiteltu ja käsiä siellä on levitelty.

----------


## Juhojee

Tuntuuhan tuo vähän uskomattomalta että sain ennen teitä. Olisikohan mennyt nuo tilausjärjestyksetkin sekaisin heillä jos kerran varastossa olevaa tavaraa olette tilanneet? Mutta tuossahan tuo oma pyörä nyt kasattuna nojailee. Huomenna otettava testilenkkiä ja katsottava mitä täytyy säätää vielä. Hirveä määrähän tuossa on kaikkea mitä voi väännellä ja käännellä mieleisekseen. 
Niin joo, paketissa oli nyrkin kokoinen reikä takarenkaan pinnojen kohdalla. Onneksi ei ollut mitään käynyt.. Hirvitti vaan availla pakettia että kuinkahan solmussa ne pinnat siellä on.

----------


## Kanuuna

Samalla tavalla oli itsellänikin, kun viime keväänä painoin tilausnappia. Arvioitu ja toteutunut toimitusaika noin kahden kuukauden päähän nappulan painamisesta varastossa olevalla rytyyttimellä. Jos olisin tilannut pari viikkoa myöhemmin, arvioitu toimitusaika olisi ollut kuukauden päivät aiemmin. Hämärää.

----------


## Larppa73

Luomu ois hankinnassa sähkön kamuksi,ja aika paljon panettaisi Spectral cf 7.0 nyt näyttäs olevan 2990e Miten nuo Canyonit on yleensä tarjouksessa? nyt näyttää olevan sähköiset Maasturit sen -500e

----------


## Suiza

Mulla oli sama tilanne. Canyonin Neuron :Nolous: n on tallissa ja luomu piti päivittää. Vaihtoehtona juurikin tuo sama Spectral tai Neuron CF 8.0. Pitkällisen harkinnan perusteella päädyin kuitenkin Trek Fuel EX 8 2020 :Vink:

----------


## Janss

Itse pähkin juurikin Neuronin Cf 8:n ja Ex 8 välillä. Kovasti houkuttaisi hinnan puolesta valita Canyon.. 😬

----------


## Suiza

Hinta aika tarkaan sama. Trekistä saat pikku alennuksen kivijalasta.
Itse ajattelin, että testataan nyt eri merkkikin ja onhan tuo EX 8 päivitetyillä omionaisuuksilla, ihan kohtuu hyviä arviointeja saanut netissä? Itsellä ajelu painottuu pääosin tasamaastoon ja satunnaisiin mäkiin, mitä pyörätraileilta löytyy, ei ole tarkoitus lähteä varta vasten alamäkiä etsimään.

----------


## kauris

Terve, 

Voisiko joku 2019 tai 2020 Spectralin omistaja, jolla on Rockarin Super Deluxe takaiskari (eli 230x65 mm ja joustomatka pyörässä siten takana 150 mm) tarkistaa mikä sen iskarin tuneksi on iskarin kyljessä ilmoitettu. Onko siinä erikseen sisään ja paluuvaimennuksen tune-ilmoitettu ja onko se kenties mid-tune?

----------


## kauris

Iskariasia ei ole enää ajankohtainen. Kuvittelin, että päivittämällä 2018 spectraliin takaisin 2019-2020 malliseksi eli 230x65 mm mittaiseksi voisin kompensoida sitä keskiön mataloitumista, mikä aiheutuu, kun niin ikään vaihdan 2.6 kumit 2.4 leveiksi (koska ne ovat myös matalammat). Tämähän ei menekään noin, koska 2018 mallin iskari on niin ikään 230 pitkä ja joustomatka vain on lyhyempi 60mm. Ilman sagia molemmilla on keskiö yhtä korkealla, 30% sagin kanssa uudempi iskari vie keskiön jopa matalammaksi. 
Sen sijaan keskiön putoamista matalampien renkaiden johdosta voi toki helposti ja edullisesti ainakin Piken kyseessä ollen kompensoida pidentämällä etujouston 150 millistä 160 milliin. Minkä olin jo aikaisemmin toteuttanutkin sen lisäksi, että olen lyhentänyt kammet 175 millistä 170 milliin.

----------


## Detomaso

Sähkötäpärin kaveriksi luomupyörä hakusessa, agressiivinen trail pyörä  tai enduro. Tällä tulee ajettua välillä peruslenkit pojan kanssa, sekä  bikeparkkia. Mielummin 29". muutama pyörä on kiikarissa mutta en osaa  päättää minkä. 

-Canyon Strive, uusi shapeshifter kiinnostaa kun  on todettu toimivan hyvin, olisi kuin 2 pyörää samassa. turhan painava  15kg? oli myös enduo-mtb testivoittaja 2019. Tästä pyörästä kokemuksia?  CF5.0 nyt halvempi 2500€ uusi malli myös nyt tarjottavana CF7.0 3000€ 
-Canyon  Spectral vaikutta myös kiinnostavalta, suunnileen sama geo kuin striven  matala asento, mutta spectral on 27.5" AL6.0 2500€
-YT Jeffsy 2020 geo vaikutta myös asialliselta mun käyttöön, mutta tämäkin aika painava 15kg alk 2300€, comp 3000€
-YT Capra katsottu myös, mutta meneekö tällä peruslenkit liian epämukavaksi? Painava, AL Base vajaa 16kg alk 2300€, comp 3000€
-Propain  Tyee 29 2020, olisi varmaan alamäkeen sopiva, mutta taas sitten miten  tällä menee peruslenkit. hinta alkaen 2400€ ilman hissitolppaa, eli noin  2600€

Eli budjetti tuommonen 2500€ mitä nyt katottu, tässä  lähinnä kyselisin Striven kokemuksia, sekä miten tuollainen 15kg painava  täpäri menee maastossa. Enkä ole koskaan ajanut endurolla, parkkiin  varmasti käy nuo kaikki, mutta minkälaista niillä on ajaa tasamaastoa?

----------


## Vito78

Itse voin verrata 2015 Spectralia ja uutta Striveä. Uudella Strivellä menee metsälenkin ihan kuin vanhalla Spectralilla vaikka hivenen enemmän painoa. Loistava peli. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juhojee

Minulla nyt kaksi viikkoa ollut tuo uusi Spectral AL 6.0. Todella mukava kampe ajella polkuja. Myös kunnon rätätätä juurakkokivikkoalamäet ovat oikeasti hauskoja ajaa tuolla. Itselläni tosin vertailupohjana XXL:n halvin jäykkäperä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Spectral al 7.0 2018 vs. strive cf 6.0 2019

Spectral alumiinisella rungolla ja 27,5" renkaalla oli hyvä lenkkipyörä ihan kaikennäiköisessä ajossa, mutta bikepark ja enduro kokeilu romutti harrastamisen näissä paikoissa tällä pyörällä. Pyörässä ei yksinkertaisesti riittänyt ominaisuuden parkin ja enduron ajamiseen. Aivan liian löysä ja rimpula pyörä noihin karkeloihin. Tästä syystä siirryin Striveen. 

Strive kuiturungolla on varustettu 29" renkaalla ja se on erinomainen ominaisuus. 29" syö paljon paremmin maaston epätasaisuudet. Pyörän runko on todella jämäkkä ja tällä oikeasti uskaltaa antaa mennä kun jousitus toimii todella hyvin. Hieman on ehkä painava pyörä ollakseen kuituinen, mutta ei ole minun ajossa haitannut millään tavalla. -> Kyllä kulkee  :Hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee runkojen kokoihin. Spectral oli M-kokoa ja nyt Strive L-kokoa, itse olen 175 cm pitkä ja inseamia on 80cm. Canyonin suositus molemmista oli M-koko. Vastoin tätä otin Striven L-kokoa ja se oli kyllä hyvä päätös. Isompi runko ja vakaampi pyörä ajaa.

----------


## Detomaso

> Spectral al 7.0 2018 vs. strive cf 6.0 2019
> 
> Spectral alumiinisella rungolla ja 27,5" renkaalla oli hyvä lenkkipyörä ihan kaikennäiköisessä ajossa, mutta bikepark ja enduro kokeilu romutti harrastamisen näissä paikoissa tällä pyörällä. Pyörässä ei yksinkertaisesti riittänyt ominaisuuden parkin ja enduron ajamiseen. Aivan liian löysä ja rimpula pyörä noihin karkeloihin. Tästä syystä siirryin Striveen. 
> 
> Strive kuiturungolla on varustettu 29" renkaalla ja se on erinomainen ominaisuus. 29" syö paljon paremmin maaston epätasaisuudet. Pyörän runko on todella jämäkkä ja tällä oikeasti uskaltaa antaa mennä kun jousitus toimii todella hyvin. Hieman on ehkä painava pyörä ollakseen kuituinen, mutta ei ole minun ajossa haitannut millään tavalla. -> Kyllä kulkee 
> 
> Ja mitä tulee runkojen kokoihin. Spectral oli M-kokoa ja nyt Strive L-kokoa, itse olen 175 cm pitkä ja inseamia on 80cm. Canyonin suositus molemmista oli M-koko. Vastoin tätä otin Striven L-kokoa ja se oli kyllä hyvä päätös. Isompi runko ja vakaampi pyörä ajaa.



Juuri jotain tollaista ajattelin vähän itsekin, eli Spectralin voin nyt pyyhkäistä listalta pois! 
Tämänhetkiset vahvimmat kandidaatit ovat Strive CF7.0 2999€ tai toinen saksalainen Propain 29" Tyee samaan hintaan, Tyeessä vielä vähän loivempi keulakulma ja jyrkempi satulakulma, sekä rokkarin lyrik ultimate keula ja ultimate iskari.

----------


## järtsy

> Juuri jotain tollaista ajattelin vähän itsekin, eli Spectralin voin nyt pyyhkäistä listalta pois! 
> Tämänhetkiset vahvimmat kandidaatit ovat Strive CF7.0 2999€ tai toinen saksalainen Propain 29" Tyee samaan hintaan, Tyeessä vielä vähän loivempi keulakulma ja jyrkempi satulakulma, sekä rokkarin lyrik ultimate keula ja ultimate iskari.



Toi Propain kuumottais täälläkin vaikka Strive alla :Hymy:  Strive on tosi hyvä pyörä mutta noi edellämainitut ominaisuudet voisi tehdä Tyeestä vieläkin paremman..

----------


## kauris

Propain Tyee 29 cf performance osilla eli tuolla Lyrikillä ja Super deluxella sekä osasarjana x01 olis kyllä todella hienoa mutta sen hinta on 4264 euroa saksan alvilla ja saatavuus kestää arviolta 75 päivää. Tuolla 2999 hinnalla saat sen halvimman start-mallin ja siinä on yari, gx-osat, guide r jarrut jne. 
Jos jarrut saisi start-malliin vaihdettua codeksi ja keulan lyrikiksi ja hinta olisi noiden välistä tyyliin 3500 niin olis tosi houkutteleva peli. 

Strive on varmasti hyvin pätevä peli sinänsä. Itse en vain innostu siitä shape shifteristä ja geo on tuohon Tyeen verrattuna tosiaan hieman maltillisempi.

----------


## Sambolo

Eikös propainilla saa valita mieleiset osat. Eli kyllä ne jarrut ja keulan voi paremmaks vaihtaa. Lyrik ultimatella, super deluxella ja code rsc jarruilla tuli hinnaks 3650e.

----------


## kauris

Okei, tuo on kyllä hyvä. Jos olisin pyörää ostamassa ja tuosta hintaluokasta niin olisi erittäin vahvoilla (kilpailijoina esim Ibiksen al Ripmo tai Yt:n Jeffsy tai Capra tai Norco Sight, joista osassa joutuisi tinkimään osista ja/tai runkomateriaalista). 
Sama summa lähti kuitenkin juuri matkatoimistolle ensi kesän perheemme viikon lomamatkasta Kreikkaan. Eli jatkan ajamista nykyisellä 2 vuotta vanhalla Spectralilla edelleen. Veikkaan, että ainakin vuoden pari.

----------


## kiloWatti

No niin, nyt ollaan toista päivää onnellinen Neuron CF 8.0 omistaja ja eka lenkki ajettu. Hyvähän se on, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Ihmettelin vaan, vaikka asiasta Fillari-lehden (1/2019) trailivertailusta luinkin, että polkemista pitää rytmittää maaston mukaan, että polkimet kolisivat lähes koko ajan. Ylittämäni kivet ja juurakot olivat korkeudeltaan 10-30 cm ja kerran otti polun mutkassakin maahan. Aiemmalla halpis-Ghostilla ei kolissut kuin hyvin harvoin. Oletteko havainneet samaa ja mitä tuolle voi tehdä - muuta kuin opetella ajamaan? Kun kivikkoa on edessä 30-50 metriä loivaan ylämäkeen, on välillä pakko polkea vauhtia jotta pääsee yli. 

Takaiskarin lukitusvipu on mielenkiintoisesti sijoitettu, kun pullo kääntää vipstaakin joka kerta kun ottaa huikat. Huomasin tämän pari kertaa kun takapää iski takaisin, lukittuneena.

Pari tyhmää kysymystäkin sallittaneen näin aloittelijalle. 

1. Etuhaarukan akseli. On tullut pyöriteltyä muutamaan otteeseen, mutta lukitusvipu ei vaan asetu etuiskarin suuntaisesti. Tyhmäksi tunnen itseni, miten tuo käännetään?
2. Etukuraläpän kiinnittäminen. Miten? Onko tarranauhaa tarkoitus katkoa, vai "ommella" suoja kokonaisena? Mihin reunimmaiset tulevat kiinni?

----------


## vihtis83

Kuraläpässä tarkoitus pätkiä tuota tarranauhaa ja reunimmaiset tulee kiinni keulan alajalkoihin, keskimmäiset siihen alajalkojen väliseen kaareen.

----------


## Vito78

Etuhaarukan akselille on säädettävä vastakappale jota säätävällä ns lukituskohta muuttuu.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> 1. Etuhaarukan akseli. On tullut pyöriteltyä muutamaan otteeseen, mutta lukitusvipu ei vaan asetu etuiskarin suuntaisesti. Tyhmäksi tunnen itseni, miten tuo käännetään?



1.https://youtu.be/RPJ_Bhu_P5s

----------


## kauris

Polkimien kolinaa  auttaa paitsi rytmittäminen eli tottuminen niin tarvittaessa myös lyhyemmät kammet (175 mm->170 mm), matalaprofiiliset polkimet, keulan pidentäminen ja korkeamman profiilin (2.6 leveät ovat myös korkeampia kuin 2.4 leveät) renkaat (jos mahtuu).

Tarranauha kuraläpän osalta katkotaan tosiaan 4 osaan. 2 vähän pidempää alajalkoihin jotka paksummat ja 2 vähän lyhyempää siihen kaareen joka yhdistää alajalat ja on ympärysmitaltaan ohuempaa.

----------


## kiloWatti

Kiitokset kaikille ystävällisestä avustanne! Nyt saan pyörän ajokuntoon. Toi etuhaarukka onkin näemmä simppeli homma, kuten oli pääteltävissäkin kääntöpuolen asteikosta & kuusiokolosta. Kampia tosiaan aloin miettiä, että menisikö lyhyemmillä...siitä seuraava projekti sitten, miten kolhut vähemmälle.

----------


## vilerace

Oliko vanha Ghostisi myös täpäri? Jos jäykkäperä niin selitys kampien kolinalle on siinä, väkisin täpärillä niitä tulee enemmän jos ajaa peppu penkissä eikä ajoita polkaisuja..

Itsellä vanha pyörä oli jäykkis ja kun Neuroniin vaihtoi niin alkuun kammet kolisi kanssa paljon, pikkuhiljaa on oppinut ajoittamaan polkaisuja, ja myös aika isolla takaiskarin ilmanpaineella tulee ajeltua nykyisin.

----------


## eupa

Mulla on Cf 9.0 ja kyllähän ne kammet tuppaa kolisemaan kiviin suht helposti. Vanha pyörä mulla oli 10-v vanha 26" Fuel Ex 8 ja sillä ei kolissut läheskään niin paljon.

----------


## kauris

Kampia mahdollisesti vaihtaessa on sitten suuri riski saada 175->170 mm vaihdolla tasan saman mittaiset tilalle. Polkimien akselien reikä on vain porattu nimellisesti lyhyemmässä versiossa lähemmäs keskiötä. Ei välttämättä kaikilla merkeillä näin mutta osalla on. Polkimet ovat toki silloin sen 5 mm korkeammalla mutta kammen pää ei. Se siis kolisee kiviin kuten ennenkin. 
Truvativin decendant alukammilla asia esim oli näin. Itse lyhensin sitten niitä kampia omatoimisesti sen 5 mm rautasahalla ja viilalla viimeistelemällä. Materiaalia oli mitä sahata ilman kestävyysongelmaa, koska se poljinakselin reikä on toki tosiaan sen 5 mm ylempänä. Keskimmäinen kuva on vähän ylivalottunut ja kammen pää vielä maalaamatta niin viistoon viilattu osuus ei näy juurikaan ja seinämävahvuus näyttää selvästi pienemmältä mutta about saman verran jäi materiaalia reiän ympärille (eli 5 mm pala sahattu ja sitten viilalla viistotettu.

----------


## Gargamel

Myös Raceface Æffect-kammissa valu on sama 170- ja 175-millisissä kammissa.

----------


## PETEBJ75

Jos kammet ei kolise, niin koko joustomatkaa ei hyödynnetä ja varmaan säädöt pielessä. Parempi opetella rytmittämään polkemista ja ajolinjojen valintaa

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Kyllä pyörissäkin on eroja. Toisissa keskiö esim 32 cm korkealla, toisissa 35 cm. Vaikuttaa kyllä merkittävästi maakosketuksiin.

----------


## PaLa

Onko kokemusta Canyon Neuron 9.0 sl 29" 2019 että mahtuuko 2.6" renkaat hyvin pyörimään?

----------


## ret

Mitä kokemuksia tästä canyonin dropperista? Iridium siis kyseessä. Onko ihan käypä peli ja tyhmä kysymys, onhan tämä portaaton kampe?

----------


## Suiza

Ainakin sähköNeuronissa on vakiona 2.6" renkaat, saattaa mennä 2.8"? Joten voisi kuvitella, että sopii hyvin.

----------


## Suiza

> Mitä kokemuksia tästä canyonin dropperista? Iridium siis kyseessä. Onko ihan käypä peli ja tyhmä kysymys, onhan tämä portaaton kampe?



Kyllähän se portaattomasti toimii. Tehtaan jäljiltä saattaa vaijerissa olla tiukka mutka dropperin alapäässä ja pikku hiljaa rupeaa toiminta takertelemaan. Itsellä toimi n. 1000km, sitten piti vaihtaa vaijeri.

----------


## kiloWatti

> Oliko vanha Ghostisi myös täpäri? Jos jäykkäperä niin selitys kampien kolinalle on siinä, väkisin täpärillä niitä tulee enemmän jos ajaa peppu penkissä eikä ajoita polkaisuja..
> 
> Itsellä vanha pyörä oli jäykkis ja kun Neuroniin vaihtoi niin alkuun kammet kolisi kanssa paljon, pikkuhiljaa on oppinut ajoittamaan polkaisuja, ja myös aika isolla takaiskarin ilmanpaineella tulee ajeltua nykyisin.



Ghost oli jäykkäperä. Eli ajoitusta opettelemaan...täytyy myös testata takaiskarin paineen lisäämistä.

----------


## kiloWatti

Tällainen erikoinen laatupoikkeama vielä Neuronista löytyi, että toinen vaijeri hankasi takapyörään. Outo linjaus, oli pakko laittaa nippusiteellä kiinni kun hankaaminen ei lakannut vaikka miten yritin työnnellä vaijeria runkokourun sisään tai sieltä ulos. Onko muilla neuroonikoilla ilmennyt?

----------


## tk79

Moi, alla saamani vastaus Canyonilta asiaa tiedustellessani;

In this case, the maximum tyre width for the Neuron  is 2,4". You can see the information here: https://www.canyon.com/en-de/support-articles/max-tire-size-for-canyon-frames.html

We do not recommend to install a more width tyre because the characteristics when riding will change and could damage the fork or frame.

----------


## ret

Nyt ois muutamista maastopyöristä -10% alennus canyonilla. Sais tuon spectral 7.0 2719e kokonaishintaan. Onko tää mielestänne hyvä diili mikä kannattais käyttää hyväksi?

----------


## PETEBJ75

Poistin. Väärä ketju

----------


## kauris

Spectral on hyvä pyörä mutta toki on muitakin hyviä. Jos haluat sen yhtä hyvin kuin jonkun toisen vaihtoehdon, niin toki on kiva, että saa 10 % alennusta. Mutta jos jokin toinen samanhintainen pyörä tuntuisi oikeammalta niin ottaisin sen enkä toista jossa on vajaa 300 euroa alennusta.

Spectral on tuossa hintaluokassa ja 27.5 kiekkokoossa monien testien kehuma / voittanut testejä viimeisen parin vuoden aikana. Jos haluat 29 pyörän niin sitten joudut katsomaan taas jotain muuta mallia tai merkkiä. Geometria spectralissa on edelleen tietty myös toimiva mutta hieman sieltä konservatiivisesta päästä nykymittapuulla. Esim ohjaamon pituutta ei myöskään voi koittaa kompensoida ottamalla yhtä kokoa isompaa pyörää. Ongelmaksi tulee spectralin korkea satulaputki eli se, että satula nousee liian ylös hissitolpan yläasennossa ellet ole keskimääräistä pidempijalkainen suhteessa kokonaispituuteesi. Esim itse 185 cm pitkänä L koon spectral vain just ja just sopii satulaputken osalta. Hissitolppa on paria milliä vajaa pohjaan työnnetty rungon sisään. Jos satulaputki olisi lyhyempi, voisin ottaa XL koon joka muutoin saattais olla parempi.

----------


## järtsy

Jos haluaa 29" niin Striveä saa myös todella edullisesti nyt, varsinkin outletista. Aika vähän eroaa loppujen lopuksi Spectralista ja toisaalta jollekin shapeshifter voi tuoda lisäarvoa.

----------


## ASu

Kokeillaan täältä jeesiä. Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 pitäisi vaihtaa taakse läpiakseli, että saisi vedettyä muksua Thulen pyöräkärryssä. Aivan kujalla mikä akseli pitäisi olla, esimerkiksi pituudesta ei mitään tietoa jos on 12x148 hubi. Robert Axlen haku antaa tulokseksi tämän akselin:

https://robertaxleproject.com/produc...mount-trailer/

Mutta mitään mainintaa ei ole pituudesta ja osoite viittaa 12x142 kokoon ja 1mm kierteisiin kun mun mielestä Spectralissa on 1.75. Verkkiksen tiedoissa löytyy hyvin akselin pituudet mainittuna mutta tarviiko tuo vielä lisäkappaleen akseliin jotta kärryn aisan kiinnike ei liiku askelissa? Pevkele ku vaikeaa 

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/78121/

----------


## Nautiskelija

Ainakin thulen mukana tullutta pikalinkkua käytettäessä se aisan kiinnike kiristyy samalla, kun kiristää pikalinkun. Aisan päässä on pallonivel, minkä luulisi tasaavan asennusvirheitä. En ole ollut heilumisesta huolissani.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ota vanha akseli ja nippu ruuveja kierretulkiksi. M6, M10 ja M12. Noilla kokeilet mikä niistä parhaiten istuu kierteen selkään...

https://www.vaakkutech.net/kierretaulukko.html

----------


## Nautiskelija

Tässä muksukärry-aiheinen ketju, jos olisi mitenkään hyödyksi: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...38#post2941138

----------


## MakE-^

On tullut aika palata maastopyörien pariin muutaman vuoden jopo/cyclocross harhailun jälkeen. Varteenotettavin vaihtoehto tällähetkellä on Canyon Spectral AL 6.0. Itseasiassa olin jo tilaamassa, mutta jäin epäröimään oikean koon kanssa ja nyt on mennyt päätä raapiessa pari päivää. Oma pituus 179cm ja jalan sisämitta 83cm. Canyonin oma laskuri tarjoaa L kokoista, joka kuullostaa aika uhkarohkealta. Sentin kun miinustaa pituudesta niin tarjotaan M kokoista. Joku muukin on varmaan pallotellut kahden koon välillä, kumpaan suuntaan oot päätynyt? Edellinen maastopyörä oli Trek Fuel vuodelta 2011. Yritin kaivella arkistoista geometriaa mutta eipä noita oikein pysty vertailemaan. Mielelläni ottaisin vastaan kokemuksia ja mielipiteitä. Asustelen Vantaalla, jos joku ko pyörän omistaja uskaltaisi koronakaranteenista huolimatta tarjota pikaiseen sovitukseen niin olisin kiitollinen.

----------


## Sambolo

En kyllä L pienempää edes harkitsisi.

----------


## mikke85

Olen 177 /84 ja alla on L kokoinen spectral. satulaa on nostettu muutama milli pohjasta. pyörä on muuten sopivan kokoinen yhtään lyhyemmällä jaloilla en uskaltaisi  ällää ostaa

----------


## Juhojee

Kuinkahan porukka hoitanut nuo letkut/vaijerit tuolta keskiön alta suojaan Spectralista? Tai miksei muistakin malleista ja merkeistä. Välillä kunnon kivikossa saattaa ottaa kovaakin osumaa pohjaan ja tuntuu hullulta että isku voi kohdistua suoraan noihin letkuihin/vaijereihin.

----------


## järtsy

Kyllä se on erittäin harvinaista että tulisi keskiömuhviin isku, ratas on niin lähellä että se sen iskun tod näk ottaa.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kuinkahan porukka hoitanut nuo letkut/vaijerit tuolta keskiön alta suojaan Spectralista? Tai miksei muistakin malleista ja merkeistä. Välillä kunnon kivikossa saattaa ottaa kovaakin osumaa pohjaan ja tuntuu hullulta että isku voi kohdistua suoraan noihin letkuihin/vaijereihin.



Siellä on ihan tarkoituksella sellainen looppi jätetty. Linkiston liikkuessa rako kuorien ja keskiön välillä katoaa.

----------


## kauris

Joo ratas nappasi tänäänkin pari kertaa kevyesti kallioon lenkillä. Sen sijaan vaijerinkuoret ovat parin vuoden ajon jälkeen ihan käypäsessä kunnossa keskiön alla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jossain pyörissä nivelien liike voi pikkuhiljaa lypsää niitä vaijereita ja letkuja sinne alle risun kerääjiksi. Kannattaa laittaa pariin paikkaan tiukat nippusiteet kiinnikkeksi, etteivät ne pääse liikaa liukumaan.

----------


## Jake77

Pojalle Neuronia ensimmäiseksi täpäriksi hankkimassa. Canyonin laskurin mukaan koko olisi S. Kuski on nyt 169 ja jalan sisämitta 84. Odotettavissa on, että yli 190 tulee mittaa olemaan. Mikähän voisi olla pyörän maksimi koko tällä hetkellä? Ainakin M, mutta mahtaisiko  L kokoisella pystyä ajamaan? Satulan kai saisi juuri tarpeeksi alas. 

 Kasvuvauhti tuollaisella 13 v pojalla on aika kova, niin pakko olisi vähän kasvuvaraa olla.

 Fuel ex8 oli L kokoisena melko ok, iso mutta en ottaisi siitä pienempää.

----------


## MTB-aloittelija

Millaisia kokemuksia teillä on Canyonin takuupuolen asioista? Ostin kevätalesta Grand Canyon 8.0n ja keulaa säädettäessä alkoi vuotaa öljyä rebound-säätimen alta. Fillarilla ei ole siis ajettu vielä metriäkään(polkimet vasta matkalla).

----------


## kauris

Ihan hyviä. Soita canyon finlandiin ja kerro ongelmasi.

----------


## m-52

Mitat 176 cm/87 cm. Onko Neuronin oikea koko L, vaikka laskuri suosittelee M. Olin jo ostamassa tuota CF 8.0:aa, mutta Sramin vaihtaja. Nyt harkitsen tuota CF 9.0:aa yhtenä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## kauris

Harvinaisen pitkäjalkainen tapaus suomalaiseksi, jos mittaustulos haaramitaksi on oikein. Haaramitan puolesta menis hyvin L mutta onko ohjaamo sinulle silloin liian pitkä. Vaikea sanoa.

----------


## m-52

> Harvinaisen pitkäjalkainen tapaus suomalaiseksi, jos mittaustulos haaramitaksi on oikein. Haaramitan puolesta menis hyvin L mutta onko ohjaamo sinulle silloin liian pitkä. Vaikea sanoa.



Kyllä mitta pitää paikkansa (ainakin sentin tarkkuudella), en olisi kelvannut entisaikaan laivakokiksi :Hymy: . Sylimittakin on huomattavasti yli oman pituuden (yleensä kai sylimitta on n. pituus) eli pitkät kädet.

----------


## MTB-aloittelija

> Ihan hyviä. Soita canyon finlandiin ja kerro ongelmasi.



Nopeasti järjestyi suunnitelma asian hoitamiseksi.

----------


## Hattala

> Mitat 176 cm/87 cm. Onko Neuronin oikea koko L, vaikka laskuri suosittelee M. Olin jo ostamassa tuota CF 8.0:aa, mutta Sramin vaihtaja. Nyt harkitsen tuota CF 9.0:aa yhtenä vaihtoehtona.




Suosittelen L kokoa. Itse olen 178cm ja 85cm eli myös pitkäraajainen. Pähkäilin myös M vai L koko kysymyksen äärellä, neuron cf 8 kanssa. Onneksi otin L. Kaikinpuolin justiin passeli mitoiltaan. Ajattelin että lyhennän stemmiä vähän, jos liian iso, mutta päinvastoin jos jotain olis pakko tehdä niin mielummin pidentäisin stemmiä, syliväli keskareiden päästä mitattuna 186cm.

----------


## m-52

Kiitos Hattala vastauksesta. Jos tuohon Neuroniin päädyn, niin varmaan L. Sylimitta itsellä n. 190 cm eli pitkät kädet.

----------


## PeZu

Itselleni tuli juuri CF Neuron ja otin koon L 183/83cm mitat. Jos olisi vähän lyhyemmät jalat niin dropsatula jäisi liian ylös, nyt on melkein alas säädetty kun saa ja sopiva. Satulan ja ohjaamon väli oli mielestäni hyvä, eka kunnon maastopyörä tämä vasta niin en osaa sanoa onko ns oikea mutta tuntui että tanko kauhean lähellä kuin kaukana.

----------


## miquel

> Itselleni tuli juuri CF Neuron ja otin koon L 183/83cm mitat. Jos olisi vähän lyhyemmät jalat niin dropsatula jäisi liian ylös, nyt on melkein alas säädetty kun saa ja sopiva. Satulan ja ohjaamon väli oli mielestäni hyvä, eka kunnon maastopyörä tämä vasta niin en osaa sanoa onko ns oikea mutta tuntui että tanko kauhean lähellä kuin kaukana.



Ite tilasin XL:n, vaikka PPS suositteli L:ää. Siinä L/XL rajoilla oltiin(191cm/92cm), mutta suomen asiakaspalvelun kanssa keskusteltua tuntui järkevälle valita XL... nähtäväksi jää miten soppeli tuo koko on. Pyörä kun on vielä Koblenz:ssa...

----------


## Vito78

> Ite tilasin XL:n, vaikka PPS suositteli L:ää. Siinä L/XL rajoilla oltiin(191cm/92cm), mutta suomen asiakaspalvelun kanssa keskusteltua tuntui järkevälle valita XL... nähtäväksi jää miten soppeli tuo koko on. Pyörä kun on vielä Koblenz:ssa...



Ite oon 192 tai 193 pitkä ja neljä xl kokoista Canyonia ollu sopivia.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0802905

Jossain flow:n neuronin testirapsassa oli puhetta, jos rajakoolla ollaan; valitse aina suurempi. Viime vuonna harkitsin kovasti cf neuronia. Onneksi canyonin popupin koeajossa selvisi, ettei pyörä ollut sitä mitä olin hakemassa.  Ohjaamo oli lyhyt ja keulakulma turhan tiukka. Muutenhan pyörä ja merkki on timanttinen. Ja edelleen palautus onnistuu, vaikka pyörällä on ajettu, kunhan se on puhdas ja naarmuton.

----------


## kodax

Pohdinnassa XL-kokoisen Neuronin hankinta vaihtelevaan ajoon (hiekkatietä, polkua yms. muttei tiukkaa alamäkeä). Loppusuoralla AL 7.0 ja CF 8.0. Ensimmäinen painavampi (ja mukavampi?). Eroa jarruissa, kiekoissa, hieman vaihteistossa ja hinnassa 500 euroa. Onko kokemuksia tai perusteltuja näkemyksiä, kannattaako tuo 500 euroa maksaa?

----------


## SBIAN

Ehdottomasti CF8

-Huomattavasti paremmat vanteet.
-Paremmat jarrut
-Takaiskarin parempi sijoitus, ei alttiina kuralle
-Hiilikuiturunko kestävämpi ja kevyempi
-Takahaarukan rakenne kestävämpi
-Jälleenmyynti arvo parempi jos.....
-Kokonaisuudessaan lähempänä tätä päivää

----------


## kiloWatti

Millaisia ratkaisuja teillä on iskareiden lukituksen ohjaamiseen tangosta? Saako molemmat lukittua/avattua samasta fibstaakista?

Entäs kurapersesuoja, joku eleetön, sitä metrin kaarta renkaan päälle en viitsi laittaa. Leikattu mehukatti satulan alle?  :Vink:  (Edessä Canyonin kurasuoja) 

Pyöränä Neuron CF 8.0

----------


## Kanuuna

> Millaisia ratkaisuja teillä on iskareiden lukituksen ohjaamiseen tangosta? Saako molemmat lukittua/avattua samasta fibstaakista?
> 
> Entäs kurapersesuoja, joku eleetön, sitä metrin kaarta renkaan päälle en viitsi laittaa. Leikattu mehukatti satulan alle?  (Edessä Canyonin kurasuoja) 
> 
> Pyöränä Neuron CF 8.0



Samasta vivusta lukkoon. 

Ass saveriä takaliston suojaksi.

----------


## Prantley

Spectral Al 6.0 on ollut harkinnassa, oikea koko vain jättää miettimään. Mitoilla 187/91 cm laskuri suosittelee kokoa XL, mutta mittojen puolesta rajatapauksena herää kysymys nouseeko satula liian ylös ja jääkö runko ylipäätään liian pitkäksi ja kömpelöksi. Millaisia kokemuksia suurin piirtein saman pituisilla on kokojen L/XL rungoista?

----------


## PETEBJ75

Luomuspectralista ottaisin tuon XL version ehdottomasti. 186/85cm ja L koko tuntui todella lyhyeltä. 
Specral:On on taas L-kokoisena minulle just hyvä

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hakpas

^Nuo Spectralin luomu ja sähköversiot poikkeaa toisistaa mitoituksen puolesta. 
Itse luomussa M ja L rajalla, ja L on hyvä. Sähkössä mennään M-kokoisella.

Nuo Canyonin suosittelemat koot on yleensä oikeita.

----------


## mantis

> Nyt on ensipuraisu saatu uudesta Luxista ja olipahan se mojova.
> 
> On pyörät mennyt eteenpäin aika huikeen paljon tässä 10 vuoden aikana mitä noi mun vanhat maastopyörät edustaa. Oli vähän kun oltais otettu mun jäykkäperän ja 130mm täpärin parhaat puolet ja laitettu ne samaan pakettiin. Jämäkkä ajaa ja runtata, ei notku mihinkään suuntaan vaikka olis lukot auki. Sit kuitenkin alamäkeen uskaltaa mennä aikalailla samalla tavalla kun tolla 130mm täpärillä jossa on muuten sama keulakulma. Painoakin 1.5kg vähemmän 
> 
> Pitää testailla vielä lisää että saa paremman kuvan kyseistä mankelista.



Nyt on alla jo muutama sata kilsaa Lux:in kanssa ja pidän pyörästä aina vaan enemmän. Pyörän monipuolisuus ja kyvykkyys hankalammassakin maastossa on yllättänyt erittäin positiivisesti. Ajaa mulla trailipyörän ja xc-pyörän virkaa sekä on tehokas polkea. Siirtymätkään ei tunnu yhtä kurjilta tällä kuin vanhalla täpärillä (stumpjumper 29"). Foxin joustot toimii aika kivasti ja xt-voimansiirto on mielestäni hyvä. Jarrut on sopivan tehokkaat ja modulaatio helppoa. Ainoa miinus tuossa on vieläkin tuo iskareiden lukitusvipu joka toimii mielestäni väärinpäin. Vähänkään röykkyisässä maastossa käy helposti niin että iskarit menee vahingossa lukkoon joka voi sitten kostautua kun pyörää käyttäytyy eri tavalla kuin odottaa. En sit tiedä voisko tohon vaihtaa vivun joka toimisi päinvastoin.

----------


## m-52

> Suosittelen L kokoa. Itse olen 178cm ja 85cm eli myös pitkäraajainen. Pähkäilin myös M vai L koko kysymyksen äärellä, neuron cf 8 kanssa. Onneksi otin L. Kaikinpuolin justiin passeli mitoiltaan. Ajattelin että lyhennän stemmiä vähän, jos liian iso, mutta päinvastoin jos jotain olis pakko tehdä niin mielummin pidentäisin stemmiä, syliväli keskareiden päästä mitattuna 186cm.



"Antamillasi mitoilla suosittelemme kokoa M, L koko menee aivan liian pitkäksi." Tuommoinen viesti Canyonilta. Tuossa Canyonissa L -koossa TT/Reach 626/453 ja Orbean Occamissa 619/474, josta sain suosituksen ottaa juurikin L. Miten lie??

----------


## PETEBJ75

Canyonilla on joku XC mies tehnyt kaikkien pyörien mitoitussuositukset 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

^Ja geometriat  :Leveä hymy:  Veikkaan et suositus perustuu siihen korkeeseen satulaputkeen.

----------


## skyof

Onko teillä mennyt nyt kauan pyörän toimituksessa?
Itse tilasin pyörän 13.4 ja vieläkii lukee keräilyssä..

----------


## jaston

Olisko vinkkiä mistä voisi johtua natina, joka syntyy takapään joustaessa? Neuron 6.0 vm2018 kyseessä.
 Alkoi eilen märässä/kuraisessa metsässä ajettuani. Putsailin pyörää ja kävin kaikki paikat läpi ylimääräisestä liasta. 
Ääntä on hankala yksin kuunnella, kun pyörää pitäisi painaa satulasta alapäin nopeasti ja samalla kyyristellä kuuntelemaan. Sen verran sain selkoa, että tulisi takahaarukan takaosan linkustosta. Kaikki linkustot on kireällä, takaiskarista ääni ei tule.
Ääni tulee vain takapään joustaessa. Pyörä on melko vähän ajettu ja ollut aiemmin aivan äänetön jouston suhteen.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Onko teillä mennyt nyt kauan pyörän toimituksessa?
> Itse tilasin pyörän 13.4 ja vieläkii lukee keräilyssä..




11.4 tilattu ja keräilyssä. Canyonin sivuilta seuraava: ”
Vallitsevasta koronatilanteesta johtuen haluamme suojella työntekijöitämme kaikin keinoin, ja tästä syystä olemme päivittäneet turvamenettelyt Canyonin varastolla ja tehtaalla. Nyt käyttöön otetuista uusista varotoimista johtuen toimituksissa voi esiintyä pientä viivettä. Arvioimme, että joissakin tapauksissa sisäinen tilausten käsittelyaika voi pidentyä 3-5 päivällä. Logistiikkatiimimme tekee tällä hetkellä kaiken mahdollisen, ettei lähetysviiveitä ilmene ja että kaikki työntekijämme pysyvät terveinä. Poikkeuksellisen tilanteen vuoksi kolmansien osapuolten kuljetuspalvelujen toiminnassa voi myös esiintyä viivettä.”

Aspa kertoi eilen että pyörästä on lähetystunnus tehty mutta ei ole vielä postissa. Sinänsä hauskaa että tuo teksti löytyy tilauksen seurantasivulta mutta etusivulla mainostetaan ”varastossa olevat pyörät toimitetaan kolmen päivän sisällä”

----------


## hoogenband

Pakko peukalon vastata ku muuta ei tuu. Taka-akseli rasvaus ja kirraus, Vähän vastaavaa kokemusta vaikka ollu mitään hajua et sieltä kuuluis omassa canyonissa.

Tää siis tolle jastonille

----------


## Hiihtoniilo

> Olisko vinkkiä mistä voisi johtua natina, joka syntyy takapään joustaessa? Neuron 6.0 vm2018 kyseessä.
>  Alkoi eilen märässä/kuraisessa metsässä ajettuani. Putsailin pyörää ja kävin kaikki paikat läpi ylimääräisestä liasta. 
> Ääntä on hankala yksin kuunnella, kun pyörää pitäisi painaa satulasta alapäin nopeasti ja samalla kyyristellä kuuntelemaan. Sen verran sain selkoa, että tulisi takahaarukan takaosan linkustosta. Kaikki linkustot on kireällä, takaiskarista ääni ei tule.
> Ääni tulee vain takapään joustaessa. Pyörä on melko vähän ajettu ja ollut aiemmin aivan äänetön jouston suhteen.



Linkkujen laakereiden ja niitä vasten olevien peitelevyjen väliin on mennyt vettä ja p**kaa, rutina sen kuin pahenee kuivumisen myötä.
Linkit auki, huolellinen puhdistus, rasvaus ja kasatessa kiristys oikeaan kireyteen.

----------


## jaston

Koskaan en ole noita linkustoja availlut, mitäs tuossa voi mennä pieleen? 
Kuulostaa aavistuksen riskaabelilta ensikertalaiselle...mutta eipä tuota ääntääkään jaksa kuunnella, sen verran häiritsee.
Ja vaikka kuinka kuuntelisi, niin todella vaikea sanoa mistä kohtaa tulee.

----------


## PETEBJ75

Osalla ääntä on lähtenyt satulatolpan juuresta. Haulla varmaan löytyy lisää

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hiihtoniilo

Ei siinÃ¤ mikÃ¤Ã¤n pieleen mene....varaa vain ekalla kerralla riittÃ¤vÃ¤sti aikaa ihmettelemiseen. 
Joku huoltoteline on kyllÃ¤ hyvÃ¤ olla, muuten on hieman hankalaa kun pyÃ¶rÃ¤n perÃ¤ tÃ¤ytyy purkaa.
En nyt ihan tarkkaan muista minkÃ¤lainen tuo -18 mallin Neuronin linkusto on rakenteeltaan mutta pikahuolto varmaan onnistuu samalla periaatteella kuin vanhemman mallin Luxissa (jossa linkut pitÃ¤Ã¤ huoltaa n. kerran kuukaudessa infernaalisen rutinan vÃ¤lttÃ¤miseksi).
Eli takakiekko irti ja kammet irti. Sitten iskari ylÃ¤pÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤ irti. Sen jÃ¤lkeen on helpointa, kun ripustaa takakolmion jollain remmillÃ¤ tai narulla satulasta roikkumaan. TÃ¤llÃ¶in ei esim. tarvitse irrottaa jarrusatulaa ja helpottaa muutenkin kokoamista kun takakolmio on ikÃ¤Ã¤n kuin "hollilla" valmiiksi. Sitten vaan purkaa linkut ja huoltamiseen jÃ¤lkeen kasaa pÃ¤invastaisessa jÃ¤rjestyksessÃ¤.

----------


## o.lehto

Miten olette toimineet pyörän toimituslaatikon suhteen? Ohjeissa lukee että pyörä tulee lähettää alkuperäisessä pakkauksessa mikäli pyörä vaatii takuukorjauksia. Onko tosi että valtavan kokoinen laatikko on säilöttävä takuun ajan?

----------


## kauris

Tässä oli itselleni uusi mielenkiintoinen arvostelu Spectralista ja samalla Torquesta. Loppuvuodelta 2019.
Jälleen erittäin hyvät arvostelut ja tittelit. 
https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-s...-0-2019-review

Kuljetuslaatikosta. Kannattaahan sitä kuukausi-pari säilyttää ajatellen jos heti pian jotain erityistä ilmenee. Mutta jos ja kun tilaa ei moisen säilyttämiselle ole pysyvästi tai laisinkaan, voi sen heittää pahvinkeräykseen ja hakea tarpeen ilmestyessä jostain pyöräliikkeestä uuden. Eli pyöräliikkeistä tai urheilukaupoista kohteliaasti kysymällä saa ihan ilmaiseksi pyöräpahvilaatikoita, kun heillehän tulee jatkuvasti uusia fillareita ja siten roskiin menossa olevia lodjuja. 
Sen jälkeen pakkailet pyörän huolellisesti suojaten laatikkoon. Kuplamuovia, sanomalehteä, vaahtomuovia, teippiä tms.

----------


## jaston

> Olisko vinkkiä mistä voisi johtua natina, joka syntyy takapään joustaessa? Neuron 6.0 vm2018 kyseessä.
>  Alkoi eilen märässä/kuraisessa metsässä ajettuani. Putsailin pyörää ja kävin kaikki paikat läpi ylimääräisestä liasta. 
> Ääntä on hankala yksin kuunnella, kun pyörää pitäisi painaa satulasta alapäin nopeasti ja samalla kyyristellä kuuntelemaan. Sen verran sain selkoa, että tulisi takahaarukan takaosan linkustosta. Kaikki linkustot on kireällä, takaiskarista ääni ei tule.
> Ääni tulee vain takapään joustaessa. Pyörä on melko vähän ajettu ja ollut aiemmin aivan äänetön jouston suhteen.



Noniin, tämä mysteeri sai sitten vastauksensa. Äänen aiheutti takavaihtajan vaijerin kuori. Vaijeri kulkee chainstayn sisällä ja jostain syystä alkoi pitää ääntä pyörän joustaessa. Fiksasin sen ja chainstayn muovisuojan liitoskohtaa ja ääni on ainakin nyt pois. Olipahan hankala alkuun paikallistaa mistä ääni johtuu.

----------


## SoliDude

> 11.4 tilattu ja keräilyssä. Canyonin sivuilta seuraava: ”
> Vallitsevasta koronatilanteesta johtuen haluamme suojella työntekijöitämme kaikin keinoin, ja tästä syystä olemme päivittäneet turvamenettelyt Canyonin varastolla ja tehtaalla. Nyt käyttöön otetuista uusista varotoimista johtuen toimituksissa voi esiintyä pientä viivettä. Arvioimme, että joissakin tapauksissa sisäinen tilausten käsittelyaika voi pidentyä 3-5 päivällä. Logistiikkatiimimme tekee tällä hetkellä kaiken mahdollisen, ettei lähetysviiveitä ilmene ja että kaikki työntekijämme pysyvät terveinä. Poikkeuksellisen tilanteen vuoksi kolmansien osapuolten kuljetuspalvelujen toiminnassa voi myös esiintyä viivettä.”
> 
> Aspa kertoi eilen että pyörästä on lähetystunnus tehty mutta ei ole vielä postissa. Sinänsä hauskaa että tuo teksti löytyy tilauksen seurantasivulta mutta etusivulla mainostetaan ”varastossa olevat pyörät toimitetaan kolmen päivän sisällä”



20.4 tilaus, tänään tuli viesti että tilaus on lähetetty.

----------


## k@ke

Reilu viikko olisi takana Canyon Spectral 5.0:n kanssa.

Suomalainen asiakaspalvelu toimi mielestäni hyvin, kun soittelin ja kyselin heidän pyöristään. Niiden neuvojen perusteella päädyinkin Spectral 5.0 malliin. Pyörän saapuminen taisi viedä 5 arkipäivää ja paketti lähti nopeasti matkaan maksun jälkeen. Pyörä oli nätisti paketoitu pahvilaatikkoon ja kokoaminen kävi nopeasti, koska koottavaa ei hirveästi ollut.

Muutama lenkki on tullut tehtyä ja pientä hienosäätöä jousituksen ja satulakorkeuden kanssa näiden jälkeen on tullut tehtyä. Rokkarin iskarit vaikuttavat erittäin hyviltä. Entisenä FOX-miehenä siirtyminen RockShox puolelle arvelutti, mutta kaikki hyvin.  :Hymy:  Menemättä sen syvemmälle ”innokkaan Harrastajan” tasoisessa arvostelussa: Pyörä huokuu laadukkuutta ja hoitaa hommansa Trail tyyppisessä käytössä kirkkain pistein. Ehdottomasti loistava hinta/laatusuhde omassa sarjassaan, joka pistää hymyn huulille poluilla.

----------


## kiloWatti

Hyvä kirjoitus kampien pituudesta. 

Itsellä vakiona Neuron 8.0 CF kammet, ja vaikka olenkin alun jälkeen oppinut rytmittämään polkemista, olen sitä mieltä että ovat edelleen liian pitkät. Jatkuva kolistelu vaikuttaa ennen kaikkea korvien välissä, mikä syö tehoja kriittisellä hetkellä sen 20% suorituksesta. 

Vakiona M-koossa on 175 mm kammet, meniskö suorilta 165 ja mistä kampia kannattaisi katsella?

----------


## zort

Kampien pituuksista voi kirjoitella että lyhyempi parempi ja 10 mm lyhennyksestä ei huomaa kuin hyvät puolet mutta itsehän se lopulta on jokaisen kokeiltava miltä tuntuu. Itse huomasin 175-millisiin kampiin tottuneena vain lyhentämisen huonot puolet kun edellisessä täysjoustossa olikin uutena 170 mm kammet. Polkimen tekemä kehä oli 10 mm pienempi, pitkäjalkaisena tunsin noissa aivan huiman eron.

----------


## kauris

Minä huomasin 185 cm pitkänä mutta siihen nähden vähän lyhytjalkaisena ainoastaan hyvät puolet vaihtaessani 175->170 mm.
Maantiepyörässä lyhentyminen tuntuisi ehkä enemmän, kun pyörittäminen on jotenkin vielä suuremmassa roolissa.

----------


## zort

Sepä se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiloWatti

No juuri näin, mulla on _maantiepyöränä_ cyclo, siihen voisi laittaa vaikka pidemmät kammet. Mutta hyvin kulkee nykyisilläkin. 
Olisko fiilinki MTB:ssä siis se että kannattaa lähteä testiin ennemmin 170 mm kuin sentin lyhyemmillä kammila? Mistähän sitä osaisi tällainen mieluummin ajava kuin rakenteleva kaveri katsoa prikulleen Neuron CF 8:iin sopivat kammet?

----------


## zort

Maastopyörissä on tällä hetkellä suuntaus että suositaan matalaa keskiötä mikä on pyörän hallittavuuden kannalta ihan perusteltua ja soveltuu varsinkin vartavasten maastopyöräilyyn tehdyille radoillle bikeparkeissa ym. ja onhan siitä tietyissä paikoissa hyötyä perus lenkkiajossa ns. luonnollisillakin poluilla. Käsittääkseni muoti käyttää lyhyitä kampia johtuu juuri matalan keskiön suosimisesta koska sillä vähennettään polkimen kolahtelua kiviin ym. En usko että lyhyitä kampia suosittaisiin polkemisen tehokkuuden tai taloudellisuuden takia. Kun katsoo uusien pyörien markkinointivideoita niin näkee minkä tyyppistä ajoa varten nykyisten trailipyörien geometria pääasiassa on kehittynyt. Pitkät ja kovavauhtiset alamäet on se pääjuttu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uninen

Sattuuko kukaan tietämään Canyonin Suomen pään aspan esimiehen suoria yhteystietoja? On niin kädetöntä toimintaa kaikinpuolin ollut, että varmaan ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pitää oikeasti yrittää valittaa asiakaspalvelun tasosta. Kohtuu arvokkaista välineistä kuitenkin puhutaan näin normiltallaajille, niin voisi toivoa, että aspa viitsisi edes lukea viestit, eikä ainoastaan vastaisi joka kerta yhdellä lauseella täysin eri asiaan mitä on yritetty kysyä tai selvittää.

----------


## virmatti

> Sattuuko kukaan tietämään Canyonin Suomen pään aspan esimiehen suoria yhteystietoja? On niin kädetöntä toimintaa kaikinpuolin ollut, että varmaan ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pitää oikeasti yrittää valittaa asiakaspalvelun tasosta. Kohtuu arvokkaista välineistä kuitenkin puhutaan näin normiltallaajille, niin voisi toivoa, että aspa viitsisi edes lukea viestit, eikä ainoastaan vastaisi joka kerta yhdellä lauseella täysin eri asiaan mitä on yritetty kysyä tai selvittää.



Jos mielestäsi pyörä on virheellinen (virhevastuu) tai jopa vaarallinen (tuotevastuu), palvelua yleensä saa kun ehdottaa palautusta, käyvän hinnan hyvitystä tai viranomaisten yhteydenottoa riskitapauksessa. Esimiehen yhteydenottoa ei tarvita, kyllä esimies osallistuu, kun pyörä ja reklamaatio odottavat postissa.

Ilmaiset konsultoinnit ovat asia erikseen ja Canyonin nettimyynnin asiakaspalvelussa on tuskin selkeää palvelulupausta tähän. Asiakaspalvelu voi myös ehdottaa pyörähuoltoa tai jopa maksaa sen.

----------


## Vito78

> Sattuuko kukaan tietämään Canyonin Suomen pään aspan esimiehen suoria yhteystietoja? On niin kädetöntä toimintaa kaikinpuolin ollut, että varmaan ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pitää oikeasti yrittää valittaa asiakaspalvelun tasosta. Kohtuu arvokkaista välineistä kuitenkin puhutaan näin normiltallaajille, niin voisi toivoa, että aspa viitsisi edes lukea viestit, eikä ainoastaan vastaisi joka kerta yhdellä lauseella täysin eri asiaan mitä on yritetty kysyä tai selvittää.



Tämä on kyllä erikoista. Olen Canyonilta ostanut kolme pyörää ja aina kun olen ollut aspaan yhteydessä on palvelun laatu ollut "second to none" oli sitten kyseessä ollut tilaamiseen ja pyörän valintaan, rungon takuuvaihtoon, teknisiin ongelmiin tai kolmannen osapuolen osiin liittyvät asiat. Viimeksi kyselin miten saisin pyöräni kampien vapaaliikkeen lyhyemmäksi ja vastaukseksi sain linkin tarvittavaan DT Swissin Ratchet kittiin joka oli myynnissä kolmannen osapuolen nettisivuilla. Viimeaikoina minua on Messengerin välityksellä avustanut Lauri ja jälki on ollut, kuten jo mainitsin, /5. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Sama homma itsellä. Ei pienintäkään valittamista.

----------


## Uninen

Joo, kyllä itselläkin tähän saakka esim. kokojen kysymisten kanssa ym. asiat ovat hoituneet hyvin. Ja tässäkin tapauksessa homma meni siihen, että he sanoivat mihin huoltoliikkeeseen pyörän voi viedä huoltoon ja maksavat sitten huollon. Kyse siis uudesta pyörästä. Tähän saakka kohtuu hyvin asia eteni.

Mutta nyt kun vielä suostuttaisiin vastaamaan jotain, kun kuitti on heille toimitettu. Tai on toki heiltä vastattu, mutta huollon kuittia ei ole jostain syystä huomattu tai siihen liittyvää osaa viestistä. Vastauksena kuusi päivää myöhemmin on vain ollut sama "copy/paste-ohje", jonka sain heti viestinvaihdon alussa, ja josta ei hyötyä ollut. Lähinnä tympäisee se, että selkeästi ei ole luettu viestiä otsikkoa pidemmälle ja laitettu vaan bottivastaus tulemaan. Eikä tämä ollut ensimmäinen kerta tämän viestinvaihdon yhteydessä. Toivottavasti seuraava vastaus ei kuitenkaan viipyisi taas viikkoa ja toivottavasti tulisi jokin muukin vastaus kuin tuo pari kertaa jo saamani tyhjänpäiväinen ohje.

----------


## Kanuuna

Laita suoraan chattiin viestiä.

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Sattuuko kukaan tietämään Canyonin Suomen pään aspan esimiehen suoria yhteystietoja? On niin kädetöntä toimintaa kaikinpuolin ollut, että varmaan ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pitää oikeasti yrittää valittaa asiakaspalvelun tasosta. Kohtuu arvokkaista välineistä kuitenkin puhutaan näin normiltallaajille, niin voisi toivoa, että aspa viitsisi edes lukea viestit, eikä ainoastaan vastaisi joka kerta yhdellä lauseella täysin eri asiaan mitä on yritetty kysyä tai selvittää.



Hei, pahoittelut kokemastasi mielipahasta. Onko asia jo ratkennut? Vahvistatko asiakasnumerosi, niin olen sinuun yhteydessä pikimmiten. Terveisin, Miika Enroos | Canyon Finland.

----------


## jamming82

Mitä mieltä olisitte seuraavista Canyonin täysjoustoista ensipyöräksi. Tarkoitus olisi ajella suurin osa keskupuistossa, kun asuu lähellä. Toki muuallakin, mutta harvemmin. 

Strive CF 5.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...-5.0/2004.html

Spectral AL 5.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD

Neuron AL 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FOG

Hakusessa olisi ehkä sellainen leikkisä, mukava ajettava pyörä, joka sopii hyvin esim. hankaliin kalliomaastoihin ja juurakkoisiin polkuihin.

----------


## Uninen

Laitoin jorinoita yksityisviestillä.

----------


## f64

Mielellään kuulisin myös kommentteja! Kaverilla vanhempi strive, olin miettinyt spectralia mutta tajusin että se on 27,5 kiekoilla.. näiden eroista ja sopivuudesta suomipoluille olisin kiinnostunut!

----------


## jamming82

Kiitos viestistä, mutta en kyllä saapuneista uusia viestejä löytänyt..

----------


## JiiPee82

Jokakeväinen pyöräkuume noussut ja nyt olen muutaman kerran ollut Striven CF 7.0 tilausnapin äärellä. 

Mitäs Strivekuskit on mieltä tuon soveltuvuudesta yleispyöräksi? Tällä hetkellä on 140/130mm joustava fillari alla, mutta mieli tekee mennä kovempaakin enduropätkillä. Toki suurin osa ajosta on silti suht maltillista ajoa "normaaleilla" ja teknisillä poluilla.

Kauankohan kokonais toimitusaika on tällä hetkellä tilausnapista kotiovelle jos ottaa varastossa olevan pyörän?

----------


## JiiPee82

Ja jatkokysymyksenä vielä, tuleeko Strive CF7:n DT Swiss M1900 vanteet valmiiksi tubeless teipattuina ja venttiilit mukana?

----------


## kauris

Osa sun kysymyksistä on sellaisia, että saisit parhaiten niihin viimeisimmän ja luotettavimman vastauksen, kun tarttuisit luuriin ja soittaisit ja kysyisit Canyonin Suomen edustajilta. Tai chatistä. Sähköpostissa on isompi viive.
Teipit kiekoissa on mutta venttiilien mukana tuleminen on vaihdellut eri aikoina.

----------


## JiiPee82

> Osa sun kysymyksistä on sellaisia, että saisit parhaiten niihin viimeisimmän ja luotettavimman vastauksen, kun tarttuisit luuriin ja soittaisit ja kysyisit Canyonin Suomen edustajilta. Tai chatistä. Sähköpostissa on isompi viive.
> Teipit kiekoissa on mutta venttiilien mukana tuleminen on vaihdellut eri aikoina.




Ajattelin kyllä iltapäivällä soitella kun ehtii, mutta ajattelin josko vastaus löytyisi jo täältä.

----------


## Uninen

> Hei, pahoittelut kokemastasi mielipahasta. Onko asia jo ratkennut? Vahvistatko asiakasnumerosi, niin olen sinuun yhteydessä pikimmiten. Terveisin, Miika Enroos | Canyon Finland.



Tähän ihan vain selvennykseksi vielä muille ketjua seuranneille kuittaan, että vähän molemminpuolista väärinymmärrystä oli tainnut olla mukana tässä tapauksessa ja itseltä vähän myös kärsimättömyyttä  :Hymy: 

Nyt kuitenkin homma kunnossa ja Canyonin puolelta erittäin hyvin hoidettu!

----------


## järtsy

> Jokakeväinen pyöräkuume noussut ja nyt olen muutaman kerran ollut Striven CF 7.0 tilausnapin äärellä. 
> 
> Mitäs Strivekuskit on mieltä tuon soveltuvuudesta yleispyöräksi? Tällä hetkellä on 140/130mm joustava fillari alla, mutta mieli tekee mennä kovempaakin enduropätkillä. Toki suurin osa ajosta on silti suht maltillista ajoa "normaaleilla" ja teknisillä poluilla.
> 
> Kauankohan kokonais toimitusaika on tällä hetkellä tilausnapista kotiovelle jos ottaa varastossa olevan pyörän?



Kaikki on suhteellista mutta minulla CF 6.0 coili iskarilla ja 170mm keulalla, minusta pyörä on kevyt ja helppo käsitellä, ainakin 158 Evolinkin jälkeen joka sekin oli tavallaan loisto pyörä. 

Kaikki ajot polkulenkeistä parkkiin tulee Strivellä ajettua

----------


## kauris

Ensimmäistä kertaa luen, että joku on vaihtanut Polesta suunnilleen samassa kategoriassa olevaan muun merkkiseen, vähän konservatiivisemman geometrian pyörään. Onhan niitä varmaan joitakin mutta ei ole tullut esiin. Toiseen suuntaan vaihtoja ja hehkutusta näkee niin paljon. 

Vähän jo tuossa avasitkin eroa striven ja evolinkin välillä mutta mielelläni kuulisin vielä vähän lisää. Mikä sai vaihtamaan ja mitkä asiat erityisesti paranivat ja oliko joitain huonoja puolia vaihdossa myös?

----------


## jamming82

Mikä teidän mielestä tekisi Strivestä enmmän yleispyörän kuin Spectralista? Emmin molempien välillä ja on erittäin vaikea päättää. Suurin erohan on tuo rengaskoko (Strive 27.5 ja Spectral 29 tuumaa). Välillä mietityttää tuon Strive 5.0:n paino, joka on 15.4 kg eli melkein 1 kg enemmän kuin Spectral 5.0:ssa. En tiedä onko sillä sitten väliä??

----------


## järtsy

> Ensimmäistä kertaa luen, että joku on vaihtanut Polesta suunnilleen samassa kategoriassa olevaan muun merkkiseen, vähän konservatiivisemman geometrian pyörään. Onhan niitä varmaan joitakin mutta ei ole tullut esiin. Toiseen suuntaan vaihtoja ja hehkutusta näkee niin paljon. 
> 
> Vähän jo tuossa avasitkin eroa striven ja evolinkin välillä mutta mielelläni kuulisin vielä vähän lisää. Mikä sai vaihtamaan ja mitkä asiat erityisesti paranivat ja oliko joitain huonoja puolia vaihdossa myös?



Joo moni on hulluksi sanonut :Leveä hymy: 
Ketteryys ja käsiteltävyys parani osittain painon mutta erityisesti geon takia. Pole oli minun käsissä hieman kömpelö pikku neppailussa, se on varmasti myös kuskista kiinni. Evolinkin satulatolppa on myös sen mallinen että en saanut hissitolppaa itselleni riittävän alas. Polen vahvuuksia vakavuus kovassa vauhdissa ja hyvin toimiva takapää sekä satulatolpan kulma joka jeesaa satulasta poljettaessa erityisresti ylämäkeen. Toisaalta olen pystynyt parkissa tekemään uudet PR:t monelle pätkälle Strivellä niin ei sekään huono ole kovassa vauhdissakaan.

Mutta minä olen krooninen pyörän vaihtaja, aina tuntuu että joku muu voisi olla vieläkin parempi kuin nykyinen niin eiköhän Strivekin saa seuraajan kohta :Hymy:

----------


## järtsy

> Mikä teidän mielestä tekisi Strivestä enmmän yleispyörän kuin Spectralista? Emmin molempien välillä ja on erittäin vaikea päättää. Suurin erohan on tuo rengaskoko (Strive 27.5 ja Spectral 29 tuumaa). Välillä mietityttää tuon Strive 5.0:n paino, joka on 15.4 kg eli melkein 1 kg enemmän kuin Spectral 5.0:ssa. En tiedä onko sillä sitten väliä??



Rengaskoko vähän myös makuasia, painoa en kyllä pelkäisi ja Strivessä shapeshifter joka muuttaa geoa polkutehokkaampaan suuntaan. Ystävällä alu Spectral joka tuntuu jotenkin rimpulalta Striveen verrattuna.

----------


## kauris

Ja ne renkaat on toisinpäin. Spectral 27.5 ja strive 29...

----------


## jamming82

> Ja ne renkaat on toisinpäin. Spectral 27.5 ja strive 29...



Jep näin on, meni väärin päin

----------


## Upinaattori

Mikä on max. rengaskoko Spectral AL-runkoon? Kiinnostaisi plussakoon pyörä, mutta niitä ei tunnu olevan tarjolla. Spectralista saisi enemmän irti maastossa, jos saisi pulleampaa rengasta.

----------


## kauris

Enemmän ja enemmän. Aluksihan niissä oli vakiona 2.6 renkaat, nyt päädytty 2.4 kumeihin. 

Se riippuu ehkä renkaasta mahtuuko kuinka iso. 2018 al malliin menee jotkut 2.8 renkaat mutta meniskö kaikista isonappulaisimmat niin en ole ihan varma. 2.6 magic maryt ja Minionit menee ongelmitta. 2019 alkaen takana sentin enemmän joustoa mutta ei vaikuttane liikaa. 2018 malliin kun mahtuu kuraläppälokarikin kuitenkin siihen satulaputken ja renkaan väliin 2.6 kumeilla eli siihen suuntaan johon jousituksen painauma rengasta lähentää. Reunanappulat ovat siis tod näk ne jotka ekana takana ahdistelee runkoa ja ketjua.

----------


## elasto

> Mitä mieltä olisitte seuraavista Canyonin täysjoustoista ensipyöräksi. Tarkoitus olisi ajella suurin osa keskupuistossa, kun asuu lähellä. Toki muuallakin, mutta harvemmin. 
> 
> Strive CF 5.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...-5.0/2004.html
> 
> Spectral AL 5.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=RD
> 
> Neuron AL 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FOG
> 
> Hakusessa olisi ehkä sellainen leikkisä, mukava ajettava pyörä, joka sopii hyvin esim. hankaliin kalliomaastoihin ja juurakkoisiin polkuihin.



Riippuu tietysti vähän omista mieltymyksistä, mutta itselleni tuntuu jopa tuollaiset trail-pyörät olevan turhan ylimitotettuja tänne keskuspuiston poluille. Ajelen tällä hetkellä Luxilla tyytyväisenä, mutta ajan myös kisaa. Jos en kilpailisi niin varmaan Neuron olisi oma valintani.

----------


## järtsy

Tämä on tietysti täysin totta, miten koet reilumman jouston haittaavan ja missä tilanteessa? Minä en huomaa mitään negatiivista ja itseasiassa käytän hyvin harvoin shapeshifterin "xc" asentoa.

Tai no jossain Paloheinän mäessä jos hinkkaa ylös alas niin putkelta polkiessa tietysti jo vähän notkuu.

----------


## elasto

Ei siitä reilummasta joustosta poluilla sinänsä haittaa ole, mutta itse tykkään hieman eloisammista ja kevyemmistä pyöristä. Enduro-pyörällä samat paikat tuntuu tylsemmiltä ajaa. En osaa sen tarkemmin selittää, mutta jotenkin niillä ajaessa on sellanen "kuollut" fiilis ainakin tässä lähipoluilla. Alamäessä ne on tietysti nopeampia. Tämän kun yhdistää pidempiin lenkkeihin, joissa tulee myös pakosti hiekkateitä, niin pidempijoustoiset tuntuu raskaammalta polkea. Tässä tietenkin on jouston määrän lisäksi yhdistelmä todennäköisesti raskaampaa rengastusta, painavempaa pyörää ja pystympää ajoasentoa. Eli kyse on mieltymyksistä niin pyörän kun lenkkejen suhteen mitä tykkää ajaa. Samat paikat voi ajaa niin monella eri tyyppisellä pyörällä ja jokainen painottaa hieman eri asioita. Hauskuuden joutuukin sitten jokainen määrittämään itse.

----------


## järtsy

Joo jokaisella on omat mieltymyksensä ja siksi onkin oikeastaan vaikea sanoa toiselle mikä olis hyvä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mikä on max. rengaskoko Spectral AL-runkoon? Kiinnostaisi plussakoon pyörä, mutta niitä ei tunnu olevan tarjolla. Spectralista saisi enemmän irti maastossa, jos saisi pulleampaa rengasta.



Mulla on Maxxis Ikon 2.8 -rengastus. Hyvin mahtuu ja toimii. Halusin vähän pulleamman mutta rullaavan kumin alle. Alkuperäinen rengastus on paikallisille poluille vähän turhan rouhea.

----------


## Putte2

Spectral satulatolppa löystyy!

Onko tällaisesta teillä kokemusta. Mulla uusi pari kk ajettu AL 6.0 ja toistuvasti pitää satulatolpan ruuvia kiristää, kun se alkaa lenkillä pyöriä. Ohjeen mukaan 4nm riittää kiristämiseen ja sen mukaan olen tehnyt. 
Uskaltaako kiristää reilusti lisää, vai onko tässä joku pelko, että satulatolppa kärsii tästä? Jostain englanninkieliseltä forumilta luin vastaavanlaisesta ongelmasta samasta fillarista, mutta eipä siellä sen tarkempaa ohjetta tähän ollut.

----------


## Sambolo

Jos tolppa toimii kiristyksestä huolimatta niin mitään ongelmaa tuskin on.

----------


## Hirta

> Spectral satulatolppa löystyy!
> 
> Onko tällaisesta teillä kokemusta. Mulla uusi pari kk ajettu AL 6.0 ja toistuvasti pitää satulatolpan ruuvia kiristää, kun se alkaa lenkillä pyöriä. Ohjeen mukaan 4nm riittää kiristämiseen ja sen mukaan olen tehnyt. 
> Uskaltaako kiristää reilusti lisää, vai onko tässä joku pelko, että satulatolppa kärsii tästä? Jostain englanninkieliseltä forumilta luin vastaavanlaisesta ongelmasta samasta fillarista, mutta eipä siellä sen tarkempaa ohjetta tähän ollut.



Kaverin AL 5.0 satula ei meinannut yhdessä vaiheessa pysyä ylhäällä. Kunnon kiristyksen jälkeen on pysynyt ja dropseat toiminut normaalisti. Eli jerkkua vaan näppituntumalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Grip paste on erinomaista tuohon tolpan valumisongelmaan

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Rengaskoko vähän myös makuasia, painoa en kyllä pelkäisi ja Strivessä shapeshifter joka muuttaa geoa polkutehokkaampaan suuntaan. Ystävällä alu Spectral joka tuntuu jotenkin rimpulalta Striveen verrattuna.



Samaa mieltä että alu spectral on kyllä niin rimpula verrattuna kuituseen striveen

----------


## Putte2

Alu vs kuitu spectral välillä itse omilla ajotaidoilla en huomaa mitään eroa. Uutta Striveä en ole ajanut. Tästä syystä juuri 500€ säästö al 6.0 vs cf 7.0 tuntui enemmän kuin järkevältä. Sai vielä slx:t ja fox 36sen.

----------


## zort

> Spectral satulatolppa löystyy!
> 
> Onko tällaisesta teillä kokemusta. Mulla uusi pari kk ajettu AL 6.0 ja toistuvasti pitää satulatolpan ruuvia kiristää, kun se alkaa lenkillä pyöriä. Ohjeen mukaan 4nm riittää kiristämiseen ja sen mukaan olen tehnyt. 
> Uskaltaako kiristää reilusti lisää, vai onko tässä joku pelko, että satulatolppa kärsii tästä? Jostain englanninkieliseltä forumilta luin vastaavanlaisesta ongelmasta samasta fillarista, mutta eipä siellä sen tarkempaa ohjetta tähän ollut.



Jos satulatolpan ja rungon välillä on reilusti klappia niin se tolppa saattaa valua vaikka käyttäisi jotain carbon pastea tms ja vaikka kuinka pulttia kiristäisi. Tällaisessa tapauksessa voi  esim. oluttölkistä leikata sopivan levyisen suikaleen joka poistaa klapin tolpan ja rungon välistä. Ikivanha mutta toimiva konsti.

https://www.velonews.com/gear/making...fix-your-bike/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Spectral satulatolppa löystyy!
> 
> Onko tällaisesta teillä kokemusta. Mulla uusi pari kk ajettu AL 6.0 ja toistuvasti pitää satulatolpan ruuvia kiristää, kun se alkaa lenkillä pyöriä. Ohjeen mukaan 4nm riittää kiristämiseen ja sen mukaan olen tehnyt. 
> Uskaltaako kiristää reilusti lisää, vai onko tässä joku pelko, että satulatolppa kärsii tästä? Jostain englanninkieliseltä forumilta luin vastaavanlaisesta ongelmasta samasta fillarista, mutta eipä siellä sen tarkempaa ohjetta tähän ollut.



Laita kierrelukitetta kiristysruuviin. Toimi mulla.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kaverin AL 5.0 satula ei meinannut yhdessä vaiheessa pysyä ylhäällä. Kunnon kiristyksen jälkeen on pysynyt ja dropseat toiminut normaalisti. Eli jerkkua vaan näppituntumalla



Mulla dropperi lakkasi toimimasta kun kiristin liikaa.

----------


## kauris

4 nm ei riitä mutta 5 nm on pysynyt ja ei estä tolpan toimintaa. Hiilaripastaa tolpassa joka menee rungon sisään kitkaa lisäämässä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Pitää hieman antaa palautetta, 24.4 maksettu tilaus ja 25.4 peruttu eli siis ennen kuin rahat ovat siirtyneet Canyonille. No nyt on viikon välein oltu yhteydessä asiakaspalveluun ja rahat ovat kuulemma hukassa, maksutiedot täsmälleen oikein, aspa luvannut olla saksan päähän useamman kerran yhteydessä, eilen pahoiteltiin pitkäksi venynyttä aikaa. Myönsivät kyllä että ongelma on heidän päässä. Nyt on näytönpaikka, melko ihmeellistä jos raha voi heidän tileilleen tuolla tavalla hukkua kun tilaus peruutettu ennen maksun saapumista. Herää kysymys jos en itse olisi jo kolmeen kertaan kysellyt perään niin kuuluisiko rahoista enää ikinä mitään.

----------


## jamming82

Miksi päätit perua noin äkillisesti?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Sain 30% alennuksella paremman toiselta merkiltä.

----------


## Jasbutin

Hei, olen viittä vaille tilaamassa Strive CF 8.0 ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräkseni, mutta Canyonin sivuilla tuli vastaan tällainen epäselvyys. Jos menee sivustolle englanninkielellä, löytyy tällainen CF 8.0, joka alennuksessa.
Miten suhtautua kun sivuilta löytyy kaksi CF 8.0. Ensimmäisen ovh kalliimpi, mutta nyt alennuksessa ja halvempi. 
Voisiko joku joka maastopyöristä ymmärtävä vilkaista pyörien komponentit ja suosittaa kumpi kannattaa tilata.
Jos haluaa voisi rohkaisevan sanan Striveä ostavalle myös antaa!

1. https://www.canyon.com/en-si/outlet/...ry-section-tab
2.https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/strive-...accordions=1_0

----------


## Jasbutin

Näin käy usein kun kysyy asiasta muilta - tajuaakin asian nopeasti itsekin. Eli alennus outletissa koskee pelkkää M-kokoa. Silti on hieman ihmeellistä, että CF 8.0 saa eri hinnoissa ja eri komponenteilla. Menee vaikeaksi aloittelijalle.

----------


## janik

Tuo ensimmäinen lienee ylivuotinen (2019) ja jälkimmäinen 2020.

----------


## järtsy

> Jos haluaa voisi rohkaisevan sanan Striveä ostavalle myös antaa!



Hyvä pyörä se on! Ei ole väärin ostaa suoraan ekaksi pyöräksi kunnollista jossa ominaisuudet riittää kokeneemmallekkin kuskille. Moni aloittelija tekeekin tässä virheen ja ostaa ekaksi pyöräksi halvan ja huonon.

Mutta jos outletista löytyy sopivaa ylivuotista niin ei huono vaihtoehto, runko on sama -19 mallissa. Ja vaikuttaisi siltä että -19 mallissa saattaa olla paremmat osat, ainakin -19 mallin CF 6.0 vastaa -20 mallin CF 7.0, tosin CF 6.0 ei taida enää olla mallistossa.

----------


## janik

Mielellään yli- kuin alispeksaus. Meinasin jo laittaa että minusta tuo 2020 malli on osiltaan parempi, mutta siinä toisessa on tosiaan x01 sramit ja hiilarikiekot. Joten tilausnappia vaan äkkiä

----------


## Jasbutin

Oon monta viikkoa harkinnut asiaa ja päätynyt Striveen. Nyt tässä viime hetkillä olen alkanut epäröidä ja lukea enemmän Canyon Luxista ja miettiä käyttötarkoitusta uudemman kerran. Metsäpolkuja ja hiekkateitä sitä tulisi varmasti ajettua suurin osa kuitenkin - korkeuseroja ei lähimaastossa paljon ole. Toisaalta vaikeammassa maastossa pärjääminenkin kiinnostaa ja haluaisin tehdä pyöräilyretkijä moniin erilaisiin paikkoihin. Molempien -20 mallit hivelevät silmiäni tyylikkyydellään. Miten ratkaisen tämän ongelman kotoa käsin? Lux vai Strive?

----------


## Vito78

> Oon monta viikkoa harkinnut asiaa ja päätynyt Striveen. Nyt tässä viime hetkillä olen alkanut epäröidä ja lukea enemmän Canyon Luxista ja miettiä käyttötarkoitusta uudemman kerran. Metsäpolkuja ja hiekkateitä sitä tulisi varmasti ajettua suurin osa kuitenkin - korkeuseroja ei lähimaastossa paljon ole. Toisaalta vaikeammassa maastossa pärjääminenkin kiinnostaa ja haluaisin tehdä pyöräilyretkijä moniin erilaisiin paikkoihin. Molempien -20 mallit hivelevät silmiäni tyylikkyydellään. Miten ratkaisen tämän ongelman kotoa käsin? Lux vai Strive?



On kyllä aika ääripään laitteet  mites Neuron?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

^Joo on kyllä :Sarkastinen:  Siltikin minä kallistuisin enempi Striven suntaan ainakin. Jos rupee räädimpi meno kiinnostaa niin Lux on kyllä ihan väärä vehje mutta jollain Strivellä pystyy kyllä ajaa vaikka maantietä jos haluu.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> On kyllä aika ääripään laitteet  mites Neuron?



Juu-u. Strive ja Lux ovat aivan erilaisia ajettavia eivätkä mitään yleispelejä. Hyviä toki kummatkin. Erityisesti Strive tasamaalla voi olla aika tylsä ajettava kun geometria on optimoitu röykkyisten alamäkien selvittämiseen hullutta lähentelevällä vauhdilla. (Varsinaisissa alamäkipyörissä geometria on sitten optimoitu hulluusrajan yli menevään vauhtiin.) Lux taas on suht. sileille poluille ja kisakäyttöön optimoitu käsiteltävyydeltään aika vilkas pyörä. 

Ensimmäiseksi maastofillariksi Canyonin mallistosta suosittelisin minäkin Neuronia. Sillä pärjää monenlaisessa maastossa. Parin vuoden ajelun jälkeen sitten tietää, millaiset ominaisuudet pyörältään oikeasti haluaa. Voi olla, että Neuron on optimi senkin jälkeen.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Minua jäi mietityttämään tuo kysyjän puhe siitä, miten strivellä kykenisi ajamaan haastavammassa maastossa.

Tämähän pitää toki paikkansa, jos se haastava maasto yhdistyy kovaan vauhtiin. Käytännössä siis alamäkivoittoisessa maastossa.Tasaisessa juuri- ja kivikkohelvetissä ja matalammalla nopeudella tuollainen iso enskapyörä  ei ole kovempi tai kevyempi etenemään, päinvastoin.

Strive kyllä taipuu myös rauhallisempaan polkuajon. Suurin vaikutus on rengastuksella. Noi vakio DHR:t on melko tahmeat ajaa jotain pururatoja, mutta kun alle lyö vaikka Rekonit niin ajaahan sillä vaikka XC:tä.

Paras ois jos pääsisit koeajamaan vastaavia pyöriä jossain. Jos ei ole mahdollista ja olet noin ääripäiden vaiheilla, turvallisin lienee mennä kompromissiratkaisulla esim. Neuron tai vast.

----------


## Jasbutin

Kiitos nopeista vastauksista. Hyviä kommentteja. Huomaan, että olen kyllä aika hukassa vielä näiden kanssa. Maastopyörän ostoa kuitenkin pitkään olen miettinyt ja budjetin kannalta toi >4k vielä onnistuu. Vaihtoehtoja vaan on liikaa. Johonkin pitää jossain vaiheessa päätyä. Niinkuin lohjalainen kommentoi, niin ajossa sen vasta ymmärtää mitä haluaa. Tosin sinänsä riskiä tilata pyörä kokeilematta. Ilmeisen hyvin näistä pääsee eroon, jos haluaisi toisen mallin. Harkitsen sitten hetken vielä Neuron ja Striven välillä.

----------


## naukku

Mun mielestä ei kannata laittaa noin paljoa ensimmäiseen maasturiin. Epäilen huomaisitko eroa sokkotestissä 3000e ja 4000e pyörän välillä. Jossain tapauksissa esim high-end iskareista voi olla jopa haittaa verrattuna pykälää halvempiin. (Iskareiden säätäminen voi olla vaikeeta jos säätömahdollisuuksia on paljon). Itse ehottaisin Esim neuron CF9 tai jopa CF8. Ylijäävää rahaa käyttää sitten kunnon varusteisiin (kengät, polkimet, kypärä, vaatteet, työkalut, reppu jne)

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Kyllä Strive kuulostaa ylimitoitetulta tuollaiseen käyttöön. Hitaammassa vauhdissa tuollainen pitkäjoustoinen enduropyörä on helposti vähän laiska ajettava eikä tarjoa ihan parasta kokemusta. Haastava maasto ei sinänsä vaadi pitkää joustomatkaa jos vauhtia ei ole paljoa. Enduropyörän idea on ajaa haastavaa maastoa alamäkeen kovaa.

Käyttötarkoituksen kuvauksen perusteella katsoisin itse Neuronia, tai ehkä jos haluaa vähän pidempää joustoa niin Spectralia. Nuo on molemmat sellaisia yleispyöriä. Esim. Neuron CF 9.0 on kauttaaltaan hyvillä osilla, mutta ei mitään ylihintaista bling-komponenttia. Näyttäisi olevan kaikkia kokoja varastossa. Tuollaisella modernilla 130/130 mm joustavalla pyörällä pärjää oikeasti aika kovassakin menossa, en usko että harrastusta aloitellessa tulee rajat vähään aikaan vastaan.

----------


## Vito78

Mulla on ollu 2019 Strive CF7 enduro, bikepark, tekninen polkuajo ja pidemmät lenkit ( no mulle pitkät noin 30-40 kilsaa) sekoituskäytössä kohta vuoden. Tähän hommaan todella hyvä valinta. Mutta jos tosta jättäisin enskan ja parkin pois niin tuntuu että olis overkill. Sit ottaisin varmaan Neuronin. Vaikka olenkin tyytyväinen ShapeShifterin toimintaan niin ei se kuitenkaan siitä marapyörää tee xc asennossa. Mutta muuttaa pyörän luonnetta riittävästi, että tollaset "pidemmät" lenkit hoituu vaivatta. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Hyvin huomaa miten erilailla eri ihmiset kokevat pyörien ominaisuudet, ja varmasti jokainen peilaa niitä omiin mieltymyksiin, minä ainakin tunnustan. 
Kaikilla ollu järkevät perustelut ja niinkuin monesti todettu itse vasta kokeilemalla tietää(jos sittenkään) mikä sopii itselle.

Hyvä pointti myös nuo renkaat, itse en niihin juurikaan kiinnitä huomiota kun tallin seinällä riittää vaihtoehtoja ja aina vähintään kahdet kiekot valmiina renkaineen.

----------


## Jone51

En kyllä itsekään suorilta suosittelisi striveä ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi, mutta riippuu toki taustasta, jos vaikka on ajanut moottorivoimaista enduroa niin miksei. 

Itse just ajoin eilen työkaverin kanssa lenkin yli 15kg enduropyörällä ja työkaveri täysjäykällä läskillä. Mulla oli lenkistä hauskaa pyörän puolesta ehkä 1% käytetystä ajasta eli ne pari kolme kivikkolaskua. Samat olis hoitunut toki jollain 120 joustavalla ihan yhtä hyvin mun vauhdilla. Pääosan ajasta pitkä ja painava pyörä oli raskas kivien ja juurakoiden kierrossa. Toki strive on monipuolisempi, mutta ei se tosiasioita muuta, joku vähän ketterämpi ekaksi pyöräksi vois sopia paremmin

----------


## Villetre

Ja ehkäpä parin kolmen pyörän jälkeen vasta ymmärtää mitä haluaa pyörältä. Samaa mieltä tuosta että tuollaisella jyrällä äkkiä tavallinen polku muuttuu raskaaksi ja ainoastaan alamäet tuntuu joltain jos silloinkaan. Ensimmäiseksi ehkäpä ostaisi nyt sellaisen keskiverto laitteen, ei kumpaakaan ääripäätä(xc tai enska-jyrä). Äkkiä kun lukee täällä näitä jutusteluja niin kaikki laitteet tuntuu tavoittelemisen arvoisilta.

----------


## järtsy

Mulla on ollut oikeasti monta erilaista pyörää enkä sanois Striveä kyllä enskajyräks ollenkaan, minusta se on hyvinkin ketterä ja kevyt käsitellä enskapyöräksi ja takapään 150mm joustoa on nyky enskaksi aika vähän. Mutta en kinaamaan lähde sen enempää.

----------


## Vito78

> Mulla on ollut oikeasti monta erilaista pyörää enkä sanois Striveä kyllä enskajyräks ollenkaan, minusta se on hyvinkin ketterä ja kevyt käsitellä enskapyöräksi ja takapään 150mm joustoa on nyky enskaksi aika vähän. Mutta en kinaamaan lähde sen enempää.



Ihan samat fiilikset noin vuoden kokemuksella. Sitä ennen oli 2015 mallin Spectral eikä ketteryydessä uusi Strive jää yhtään.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kiloWatti

> Oon monta viikkoa harkinnut asiaa ja päätynyt Striveen. Nyt tässä viime hetkillä olen alkanut epäröidä ja lukea enemmän Canyon Luxista ja miettiä käyttötarkoitusta uudemman kerran. Metsäpolkuja ja hiekkateitä sitä tulisi varmasti ajettua suurin osa kuitenkin - korkeuseroja ei lähimaastossa paljon ole. Toisaalta vaikeammassa maastossa pärjääminenkin kiinnostaa ja haluaisin tehdä pyöräilyretkijä moniin erilaisiin paikkoihin. Molempien -20 mallit hivelevät silmiäni tyylikkyydellään. Miten ratkaisen tämän ongelman kotoa käsin? Lux vai Strive?



Neuron.

----------


## litku

Exceed CF SL. Olisin vaihtamassa runkoon kokonaan uuden ohjainlaakeri (headset) paketin. Onko kenelläkään tietoa laakereiden mitoista mikä olisi oikea headset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Canyonin Finlandilla on veikkaan.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Mietin samaa. Saako aloittelija oikeasti irti tuonhintaisesta ja tuolla varustuksella olevasta pyörästä sen ominaisuuksia irti? Jos rahaa on laittaa, niin mikä ettei, pistää parasta. Siinä ei jää homma sitten varusteista kiinni. Tosin saattaa tuntua kököltä, kun on kylän kallein pyörä, mutta ajotaito ei kuljekaan sen kanssa samalla viivalla.

"Hyviä pyöriä" tuntuu olevan melko lailla lukematon määrä. Eikä se hyvyys tunnu oikein olevan suhteessa edes hintaan. Ja hyvyydestä ei välttämättä ole iloa, jos ei saa sitä ulosmitattua. Toki jos on pyörä parhaasta päästä, on ns. kasvuvaraa.

----------


## pyöräsimo

...miten siis samaa kuin Naukku tuolla ylempänä.

----------


## Sambolo

Ite näkisin ”liian hyvän ja kalliin” ainoana riskinä sen, että laji ei kiinnostakkaan hyvästä kalustosta huolimatta ja tulee persnettoa. Mielummin silti tuo ääripää kuin se, että ostaa jotain surkeaa mikä latistaa innon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä. On siinä välissäkin toki toimivia vaihtoehtoja. Ja onhan se myös mukavaa kasvaa pyörän kanssa taitojen kehittyessä ja ostella uusia pyöriä sitä mukaan  :Leveä hymy:  Tarpeiden tunnistaminen ja speksailu/päivittäminen voi myös olla osa harrastusta ja pitää yllä mielenkiintoa. Jos tuntuu ettei ole mitään parannettavaa kuin oma taito niin voi tulla tyhjä olo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ite näkisin ”liian hyvän ja kalliin” ainoana riskinä sen, että laji ei kiinnostakkaan hyvästä kalustosta huolimatta ja tulee persnettoa.



Kallis on helppo määritellä, mutta entä hyvä? Canyonilta löytyy monta hyvää ja kallista. Vaikka Exceed, Lux ja se Strive. Ja kaikki ne on ihan parhaita omassa lajissaan ja ajotyylissään. Esim minun käytössä ja minun poluilla Exceed ja Lux olisi ihan mahtavia, mutta Strive taas ihan väärä valinta...

----------


## kauris

Kysymyskin oli kyllä tosiaan varsin erikoinen. Lux vai Strive. Minäkin äänestäisin tuossa tapauksessa Neuronia  :Hymy: 

Itse olen enemmän Strive-henkinen pyöräilijä. Silti pyörätyypit, jutut, linkit jne kiinnostaa sieltä Neuronin kaltaisten trailipyörien suunnasta aina alamäkipyöriin saakka jopa. Samalla myös traili/am-henkiset jäykkäperät. Mutta lux on jo niin kaukana, että en luxin Canyon-sivuja ole käynyt edes vilkaisemassa sen jälkeen kun malli aikanaa ilmestyi.

----------


## Mup

Hei!

Olen ensimmäistä kunnon pyörää hankkimassa. Polkupyöräilykokemukseni rajoittuu ruosteisella mummiskalla ajeluun, mutta nyt haluan panostaa pyöräilyyn enemmän urheilun ja liikunnan kannalta. Tähän tarkoitukseen ei tämä nykyinen pyöräni sovellu etenkään jos haluaa kauppareissuja pitempää matkaa polkea.

Olen erilaisia viestiketjuja ja foorumeita lukemalla saanut käsityksen että hyvä vaihtoehto noin 1000e budjettiin olisi Grand Canyon pyörä. Tästä löytyykin eri vuosien malleja, ja mietin että mitä eroa näillä malleilla käytännössä on. Huomaan että erilaisia osia on käytetty, mutta en osaa omien tietojeni pohjalta arvioida sen enempää. 
Seuraavien pyörien välillä toivoisin teiltä viisaammilta arvioita: Grand Canyon WMN AL 4.0, Grand Canyon WMN AL 6.0 ja Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FPK

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=TQ%2FBK

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=BK%2FTQ


Kiitos etukäteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmruuska

^ Perussääntö että otat noista saman pyörän eri versioista kalleimman mihin on varaa. Osat on helkkaristi halvempia valmiin pyörän mukana kuin erikseen ostettuina. Tietty tästä on hyviä syitä poiketa joskus. Noista kahdesta kalliimmasta valitsisin sen mihin lompakko venyy.

----------


## kauris

Mutta muistat että muutamat hyvät varusteet tekevät ajamisesta vielä mukavampaa sillä hyvälläkin pyörällä. Niihinkin menee rahaa. Pyöräilyyn soveltuvat kengät (juoksulenkkarit on huonot) sekä tietty polkimet, kypärä, juomapullo- ja teline, ehkä pyöräilyhanskat (hiihtohanskat ilman vuorta toimivat myös), ehkä säämiskälliset pyöräilyhousut pidemmille matkoille (shortsit päälle). Maastoon polvisuojat? Ja ajolasit niin ei ötökät, pikkukivet yms lennä ekana silmään.

----------


## Juhojee

> Mutta muistat että muutamat hyvät varusteet tekevät ajamisesta vielä mukavampaa sillä hyvälläkin pyörällä. Niihinkin menee rahaa. Pyöräilyyn soveltuvat kengät (juoksulenkkarit on huonot) sekä tietty polkimet, kypärä, juomapullo- ja teline, ehkä pyöräilyhanskat (hiihtohanskat ilman vuorta toimivat myös), ehkä säämiskälliset pyöräilyhousut pidemmille matkoille (shortsit päälle). Maastoon polvisuojat? Ja ajolasit niin ei ötökät, pikkukivet yms lennä ekana silmään.



Joskus moottoripyöräkaupoilla myyjä sanoi mulle että ensin ostaa hyvät ajokamat ja sitten lopuilla rahoilla sen pyörän. Pitäähän se paikkansa että ei sen kalliin hienon pyörän päällä ole kivaa kenelläkään jos ajokamat on huonot tai vähän sinne päin.

----------


## Maash

Onko muilla ollut nyt keväällä ropleemaa Canyonin shippauksissa?

Vaimo tilas Gran Canyon AL SL 8.0:n tuossa kuukausi sitten jonka piti olla varastossa ja shipattavissa heti. Luottokortilla näky varaus heti, mutta ei veloitusta. Extra veloitusmaileja jotka olivat kuulemma virheellisiä on tullut ja lopulta viikko sitten suoramaksupyyntö koska järjestelmät sekoilee. No vaimo maksoi pyörän, mutta edelleenkään ei ole mitään tapahtunut. Voi kyllä olla ettei meidän talouteen enää Canyonilta tilailla, varsinkin kun aspa ollut aika kädetön.

----------


## Janzii

> Onko muilla ollut nyt keväällä ropleemaa Canyonin shippauksissa?
> 
> Vaimo tilas Gran Canyon AL SL 8.0:n tuossa kuukausi sitten jonka piti olla varastossa ja shipattavissa heti. Luottokortilla näky varaus heti, mutta ei veloitusta. Extra veloitusmaileja jotka olivat kuulemma virheellisiä on tullut ja lopulta viikko sitten suoramaksupyyntö koska järjestelmät sekoilee. No vaimo maksoi pyörän, mutta edelleenkään ei ole mitään tapahtunut. Voi kyllä olla ettei meidän talouteen enää Canyonilta tilailla, varsinkin kun aspa ollut aika kädetön.



Viime viikolla 28pv sain lyötyä tilauksen sisään AL SL 8.0 miesten mallista viikkojen kyttäyksen jälkeen kun varastosaldot ovat huutaneet nollaa. Eilen tuli sähköposti, että tilaus on lähetetty ja UPS:n seurannan mukaan paketti on perillä ens keskiviikkona,10pv. Maksoin myös luottokortilla eikä ollut minkäälaista probleemaa tilausta tehdessä.

----------


## JaskaJopo

> Viime viikolla 28pv sain lyötyä tilauksen sisään AL SL 8.0 miesten mallista viikkojen kyttäyksen jälkeen kun varastosaldot ovat huutaneet nollaa. Eilen tuli sähköposti, että tilaus on lähetetty ja UPS:n seurannan mukaan paketti on perillä ens keskiviikkona,10pv. Maksoin myös luottokortilla eikä ollut minkäälaista probleemaa tilausta tehdessä.



Oliko minkä kokoinen runko? Itse arponut M ja L koon välillä mitoilla 181/85,5.

----------


## Janzii

> Oliko minkä kokoinen runko? Itse arponut M ja L koon välillä mitoilla 181/85,5.



M kokoisen rungon tilasin mitoilla 180/85. Tuskailin myös tuota koko asiaa, mutta M kokoon päädyin kun vertailin Orbean Alma H10 geometriaan jota pääsin koeajamaan L kokoisena. Noissa lähes sama geometria ja Orbea tuntu sopivan kokoiselta. Tosin aikaisempaa kokemusta ei ole kummastakaan pyörästä saati maastopyöristä ylipäätään. Toivotaan, että koko natsaa. Canyonin aspa suositteli myös tota M kokoista.

----------


## JaskaJopo

Minulle taas aspa suositteli ehdottomasti kokoa L, mutta varmaan periaatteessa molemmat käy.

----------


## sollikainen

> Onko muilla ollut nyt keväällä ropleemaa Canyonin shippauksissa?
> 
> Vaimo tilas Gran Canyon AL SL 8.0:n tuossa kuukausi sitten jonka piti olla varastossa ja shipattavissa heti. Luottokortilla näky varaus heti, mutta ei veloitusta. Extra veloitusmaileja jotka olivat kuulemma virheellisiä on tullut ja lopulta viikko sitten suoramaksupyyntö koska järjestelmät sekoilee. No vaimo maksoi pyörän, mutta edelleenkään ei ole mitään tapahtunut. Voi kyllä olla ettei meidän talouteen enää Canyonilta tilailla, varsinkin kun aspa ollut aika kädetön.



Mulla samanlainen kokemus. 8.5 tilasin grailin ja luottokortti maksu meni heti läpi. Muutama päivä siitä useita pienempiä varauksia kortilta Canyonin toimesta, yhteensä n 300 eur. Suomen aspan mukaan Saksan päässä joku maksujärjestelmä vika. 22.5 tuli s-postia ettei luottomaksu onnistu ja olisi pitänyt maksaa ennakkomaksuna. Pyörä ollut lähtökuopissa jo n 2vkoa UPS seurannan mukaan. Peruutin koko tilauksen, koska suomen aspa ei osannut sanoa mitään varmaa toimitus päivää (puhuivat jopa useista viikoista vielä ennen kuin pyörän olisi mahd saanut) 

Pyörä oli siis valmiina varastossa kun tilauksen tein. Taisi olla itselle ensimmäinen ja viimeinen kerta kun heidän kanssaan asioin. Suomen aspan toiminta ala-arvoista, käytännössä sanoivat samaa mitä tilausvahvistuksessa oli jo kerrottu. Olisin jopa saanut 5% alen pyörästä, mutta jätin väliin.

----------


## kmruuska

Tekisi mieli kokeilla miten Neuron CF kulkee astetta loivemmalla keulalla. Tietääkö joku onko Neuroniin sopiva Worksin angleset tämä ZS44-EC52?

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...ube-1834-p.asp

----------


## Maash

> Mulla samanlainen kokemus. 8.5 tilasin grailin ja luottokortti maksu meni heti läpi. Muutama päivä siitä useita pienempiä varauksia kortilta Canyonin toimesta, yhteensä n 300 eur. Suomen aspan mukaan Saksan päässä joku maksujärjestelmä vika. 22.5 tuli s-postia ettei luottomaksu onnistu ja olisi pitänyt maksaa ennakkomaksuna. Pyörä ollut lähtökuopissa jo n 2vkoa UPS seurannan mukaan. Peruutin koko tilauksen, koska suomen aspa ei osannut sanoa mitään varmaa toimitus päivää (puhuivat jopa useista viikoista vielä ennen kuin pyörän olisi mahd saanut) 
> 
> Pyörä oli siis valmiina varastossa kun tilauksen tein. Taisi olla itselle ensimmäinen ja viimeinen kerta kun heidän kanssaan asioin. Suomen aspan toiminta ala-arvoista, käytännössä sanoivat samaa mitä tilausvahvistuksessa oli jo kerrottu. Olisin jopa saanut 5% alen pyörästä, mutta jätin väliin.



Mjoo, täällä sama shaiba jatkuu. Nyt asiakaspalvelusta jopa sanottiin, että maksuhommat ok, mutta eivät tiedä miksei shippaa. Ja tässä sitten palvelun laatu.

Sähkäriä ajatuksissa itellä talveksi. Rovot menee kyllä nyt kivijalkakauppaan.

----------


## Canyon Finland

> Mjoo, täällä sama shaiba jatkuu. Nyt asiakaspalvelusta jopa sanottiin, että maksuhommat ok, mutta eivät tiedä miksei shippaa. Ja tässä sitten palvelun laatu.
> 
> Sähkäriä ajatuksissa itellä talveksi. Rovot menee kyllä nyt kivijalkakauppaan.



Väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi haluamme kommentoida keskustelua myös omalta osaltamme. Kulunut kevät on ollut hyvin poikkeuksellinen pyöräkaupassa ja tilannetta on uutisoitu Yleisradiota myöten. Käytännössä kaikki alan toimijat ovat kärsineet eriasteisista toimitusvaikeuksista (suuresta kysynnästä ja huolitsijoiden kuljetuskapasiteetin puuttesta johtuen) ja asiakaspalvelun ruuhkautumisesta. Omalta osaltamme tilannetta on vaikeuttanut tässäkin keskustelussa mainittu maksuvälineongelma. Lähettämössämme on koko kevään ollut useampi tuhat pyörää lähtövalmiina, mutta kuljetusliikkeiden kapasiteettiongelmista johtuen normaali lähetystahti ei ole ollut mahdollinen. Olemme myös aistineet vallitsevan pandemian aiheuttaman epävarmuuden asiakkaiden tavallista suurempana kärsimättömyytenä.

Näistä lähtökohdista asiakaspalvelijamme eivät valitettavasti voi antaa tietoa, jota ei ole saatavilla. Asiakaspalvelumme lähtökohtana on aina varmistettu tieto. Jos emme tiedä asiakkaan esittämään kysymykseen vastausta heti, pyrimme selvittämään sen mahdollisimman pian. Arvailua emme harrasta, emmekä myöskään yritä maalailla liian ruusuista kuvaa toimitusajasta. Ymmärrämme, että vallitseva tilanne harmittaa monia, mutta tämä ei mielestämme ole huonoa asiakaspalvelua, vaan rehellisyyttä asiakkaitamme kohtaan.

Asiakkaamme ovat pääsääntöisesti hyvin tyytyväisiä asiakaspalveluumme, tämä käy ilmi kaikista tämän foorumin keskusteluista. Hyvä asiakaspalvelu on meille tärkein arvomme. Kuten asioissa yleensäkin, toivomme toimintamme laatua mitattavan pidemmällä aikavälillä kuin viimeisen kahden kuukauden poikkeusoloissa.

----------


## kauris

Hyvä asiallinen vastaus. Kivasti olette välillä kommentoineet tännekin vaikka nettikeskusteluun osallistumisessa yleensä on valmistajalle/myyjälle tms hyvin suuret riskit ja yleensä se ei kannata.

----------


## Maash

Aika nopeasti se pyörä sitten tuli kun se viimein shipattiin. 

Tilattu tosiaan tuossa vappuna ja kopsahti tänään ovelle. Lähti liikkeelle viime maanantaina, mutta jämähti Tanskaan muutamaksi päivää.

----------


## Tinke11

> Väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi haluamme kommentoida keskustelua myös omalta osaltamme. Kulunut kevät on ollut hyvin poikkeuksellinen pyöräkaupassa ja tilannetta on uutisoitu Yleisradiota myöten. Käytännössä kaikki alan toimijat ovat kärsineet eriasteisista toimitusvaikeuksista (suuresta kysynnästä ja huolitsijoiden kuljetuskapasiteetin puuttesta johtuen) ja asiakaspalvelun ruuhkautumisesta. Omalta osaltamme tilannetta on vaikeuttanut tässäkin keskustelussa mainittu maksuvälineongelma. Lähettämössämme on koko kevään ollut useampi tuhat pyörää lähtövalmiina, mutta kuljetusliikkeiden kapasiteettiongelmista johtuen normaali lähetystahti ei ole ollut mahdollinen. Olemme myös aistineet vallitsevan pandemian aiheuttaman epävarmuuden asiakkaiden tavallista suurempana kärsimättömyytenä.
> 
> Näistä lähtökohdista asiakaspalvelijamme eivät valitettavasti voi antaa tietoa, jota ei ole saatavilla. Asiakaspalvelumme lähtökohtana on aina varmistettu tieto. Jos emme tiedä asiakkaan esittämään kysymykseen vastausta heti, pyrimme selvittämään sen mahdollisimman pian. Arvailua emme harrasta, emmekä myöskään yritä maalailla liian ruusuista kuvaa toimitusajasta. Ymmärrämme, että vallitseva tilanne harmittaa monia, mutta tämä ei mielestämme ole huonoa asiakaspalvelua, vaan rehellisyyttä asiakkaitamme kohtaan.
> 
> Asiakkaamme ovat pääsääntöisesti hyvin tyytyväisiä asiakaspalveluumme, tämä käy ilmi kaikista tämän foorumin keskusteluista. Hyvä asiakaspalvelu on meille tärkein arvomme. Kuten asioissa yleensäkin, toivomme toimintamme laatua mitattavan pidemmällä aikavälillä kuin viimeisen kahden kuukauden poikkeusoloissa.



No ei se nyt ihan noinkaan taida olla, mitä yllä on kirjoitettu. Esimerkiksi Canyon Neuron:ON 7.0 tilattu maaliskuussa 2020 toimitusaikataulu arviolla 25. - 29.5.2020. Tämän jälkeen useita viestejä Canyonilta milloin lähetys on viivästynyt ja milloin aikaistunut, milloin uudelleen viivästynyt jne. Pyörä kuitenkin edelleen 24.6.2020 keräilyssä nyt 16. päivää, ja parhaat ajokelit ovat jo menneet. 

Sitten taas Canyon Lux CF SLX 9.0 tilattu kesäkuun 2020 alussa, ja pyörä toimitettiin Suomeen 22.6.2020. Eli kyllä huolinta tuo pyöriä hyvinkin Suomeen, joten kyllä syy on aivan toisaalla kuin huolinnassa.

Eli ei toi toiminta nyt ihan niin ruusuista ole kuin mitä te yritätte kuvata. Samoin asiakas on tilannut pyörän, jonka toimitusehtoihin molemmat osapuolet ovat sitoutuneet, kun kauppa on vahvistettu. Ei asiakasta kiinnosta onko Canyonilla muita tilauksia vai ei. Pyörien toimitus tulee tehdä sovittujen ehtojen mukaisesti.

----------


## Maash

Aika mielenkiintoista. Canyonin sivuilla hehkutetaan tuota 29" rengaskokoa, mutta vaimon Gran Canyon 8.0 AL SL:ssä oli 27,5.

Aikani tavasin tuota sivustoa, ja tuolla kokotaulukossa mainitaan että XS ja S koossa (vaimolla XS) on 27,5. Hieman ehkä harhaan johtavaa tuo kuvaus siis kun kuitenkin 29" pyörää haettiin.

----------


## hece

Aika harvassa noin pienessä pyörässä on 29".

----------


## Zorbuli

Viisaammilta neuvoa: Kumpaan näistä olisi fiksumpaa tarttua. Arvon osien osalta kun en näistä osaa itse arvottaa miten ovat tasapainossa keskenään. Esim. nuo iskarit ja kiekot. Osasarjana minulle riittää varmasti tuo XT ja tiedän että se on hyvä sarja. Mutta onko 400€ sellainen raha että iskarit ja kiekot on tuossa 8.0 paremmat.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ts-section-tab

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...FMC&quantity=1

----------


## kauris

Erotus ei ole mahdottoman suuri hinnassa mutta halvemman pyöränkin kiekot ja jousitus on kyllä hyvät. Ero enemmän lähinnä painossa, ei toiminnassa. Ja siinä haluaako kuitukiekot.

----------


## kervelo

> Viisaammilta neuvoa: Kumpaan näistä olisi fiksumpaa tarttua...
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ts-section-tab
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...FMC&quantity=1



Canyonin kesäalessa näytti olevan jotain Lux-mallejakin tarjolla.

----------


## Zorbuli

Onkohan Canyon Lux CF SL 7.0 setissä mukana olevat DT Swiss X1700 ja Maxxis renkaat valmiiksi tubeless asennettu vai sisureillai? Kysyn tätä toki myös Canyonilta suoraan ensi viikolla mutta jotta saa mielenrauhan niin joku voisi asian paljastaa jo nyt.

----------


## Vito78

> Onkohan Canyon Lux CF SL 7.0 setissä mukana olevat DT Swiss X1700 ja Maxxis renkaat valmiiksi tubeless asennettu vai sisureillai? Kysyn tätä toki myös Canyonilta suoraan ensi viikolla mutta jotta saa mielenrauhan niin joku voisi asian paljastaa jo nyt.



Kolme fillari on Canyonilta tullut ja kaikki ollut sisureilla.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Mutta teipit on valmiina. Välillä tullut myös tubeless venttiilit mukana. Mutta enintään tarviit siis sen tubelesventtiilisarjan n. 10 eurolla. Sisäkumit jää kätevästi vararenkaiksi.

----------


## Zorbuli

Ja tietysti litku pitää hommata. En toki paljoa tiedä näistä tubeless hommista kun ei ole niistä mitään kokemuksia.

----------


## jra72

1.7. tilaus sisään varastossa olevasta pyörästä, perjantaina tuli viesti että lähetetty ja tänään DHL sanoo notta Received at terminal. Toistaiseksi ainakin ripeää.

----------


## pentti59

Sama homma. Pyörä jatkanut jo matkaa Tanskasta kohti suomea. Torstaina pitäisi pyörä saapua. Alkuperäinen arvio tilauspäivänä 1.7 oli, että toimitus tehtaalta 13-17.7 ja siihen päälle viikon kulketusaika. Hyvä näin!

----------


## jra72

Menevät ilmeisesti eri reittejä, mun pyörä on tänään lähtenyt Hampurista eteenpäin

----------


## Ile72

Voi hemmetin kesätarjoukset, pitääkö tähän nyt tarttua:


Exceed CF SL 8.0
Väri: Race BlackRunkokoko: S


1

3.199,00 € 2.799,00 €



Tämä Cube oli kyllä suunnitelmissa, mutta nyt kun sitä ei just oo saatavilla niin...
https://rtech.fi/cube_reaction_c62_s...l?attr1_id=249

Oikeestaan enää vain kysymys, mitä tohon kuuluu ottaa mukaan? Etulokari ja pulloteline, muuta?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Voi hemmetin kesätarjoukset, pitääkö tähän nyt tarttua:
> 
> Exceed CF SL 8.0
> Väri: Race BlackRunkokoko: S
> 
> Oikeestaan enää vain kysymys, mitä tohon kuuluu ottaa mukaan? Etulokari ja pulloteline, muuta?



No jos tuon tasoista vehjettä tarvitsee, niin tuskin tulee parempaa tilaisuutta tänä vuonna. 

Etulokarin tarvetta ihmettelen, varsinkin jos pyörä tulee maastoajoon. Jos satunnaiset vesisuihkut riepovat, niin enemmän se ahteriin takapyörästä tuleva suihku ahistaa. Pullotelineelläkään ei maasturissa tee mitään, kun juomiset kuljetetaan juomarepussa. 

Polkimiahan tuohon ei tule mukaan. Niistä on joskus ihan hyviä tarjouksia Canyonillakin. Myös takavaihtajan kiinnityskorvake kannattaa tilata jo pyörän mukana.

----------


## jra72

> Myös takavaihtajan kiinnityskorvake kannattaa tilata jo pyörän mukana.



Ihan tosissani kysyn miksi kannattaa? Mikä se edes on?

----------


## JH4

Se osa millä takavaihtaja kiinnittyy runkoon. Sitten kun takavaihtajaan tulee ajossa iskua niin tuo korvake hajoaa ja säästää rungon/vaihtajan hajoamiselta.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ihan tosissani kysyn miksi kannattaa? Mikä se edes on?



Tuohon Exceed CF SL 8.0:aan taitaa käydä tämä: 

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/hangerf...le=recommended

Tuon palikan funktio on hajota helpommin kuin rungon tai vaihtajan. Jos saat metsässä vaikkapa jonkun risun vaihtajaan, tuo napsahtaa poikki. 

Palikka on myös helppo vaihtaa metsässä, eli se ja työkalut kannattaa pitää aina mukana. Säästyy potentiaalisesti pitkältä pyörän taluttamiselta. Myös seuraavalle lenkille pääsee vähän nopeammin, kun ei tarvitse odottaa varaosaa viikkotolkulla.

----------


## jra72

Kiitos. Tämä onkin mulle ihan uutta tietoa. Pitää tutkia mikä menee Neuron:ON 5.0:aan joka mulle on matkalla tällä hetkellä

----------


## kauris

Kysymykseen etulokarista. Kyllä se n. 10 euron kuraläppäetulokari kannattaa ottaa samaan pakettiin. 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/ac...rd/114441.html
Se joka kiinnitetään siihen etuhaarukkaan niillä tarranauhan pätkillä. Auttaa siihen, että etupyörästä ei niin herkästi lennä kuraa naamalle. Ajolaseja silti aina suosittelen. Pikkukivi tai hyttynen silmässä ei ole kiva kaveri.

Pyörään sopivaa kuraläppää ja vaihtajankorvaketta se Canyonin sivustokin usein tarjoaa automaattisesti tilausta tehdessä. Taitaa kaupata myös polkimia ja jotain muutakin. Polkimet saattaa kyllä saada edullisemmin muualta mitä muistelen.

----------


## järtsy

Varakorvake pitäis tulla kyllä uutena joka pyörän mukana kun on tehtaalle pennin osa, mutta ei tuu..

----------


## Jami2003

Onko täällä Lux:n omistajia. Moittikaa pyörää niin loppuisi kuumeilu sitä kohtaan. Tehokasta xc täpäriäkin tekee mieli mutta kun edellinen hankinta ei ole vielä edes kotiutunut  :Hymy:  (ei tosin xc täpäri) 

On muuten Lux ensimmäinen Canyon malliston pyörä joka on minkälaista omistus halua herättänyt, mutta herättää kyllä sitten senkin edestä.

----------


## kauris

> Varakorvake pitäis tulla kyllä uutena joka pyörän mukana kun on tehtaalle pennin osa, mutta ei tuu..



Jotenkin kirpaisi kyllä, kun hiljattain tilasin 2 korvaketta. 50 euroa posteineen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko täällä Lux:n omistajia. Moittikaa pyörää niin loppuisi kuumeilu sitä kohtaan. Tehokasta xc täpäriäkin tekee mieli mutta kun edellinen hankinta ei ole vielä edes kotiutunut  (ei tosin xc täpäri) 
> 
> On muuten Lux ensimmäinen Canyon malliston pyörä joka on minkälaista omistus halua herättänyt, mutta herättää kyllä sitten senkin edestä.



Löytyy uudemman Luxin omistaja. Aiemmin olen muutamaan kertaan kirjuutellut kokemuksiani. Tiivistetysti edelliset: Loistava pyörä, osta pois!

----------


## Jami2003

> Löytyy uudemman Luxin omistaja. Aiemmin olen muutamaan kertaan kirjuutellut kokemuksiani. Tiivistetysti edelliset: Loistava pyörä, osta pois!



Minäpäs kelailen ketjua vaikka et kyllä nyt oikein helpottanut asiaa

----------


## elasto

> Onko täällä Lux:n omistajia. Moittikaa pyörää niin loppuisi kuumeilu sitä kohtaan. Tehokasta xc täpäriäkin tekee mieli mutta kun edellinen hankinta ei ole vielä edes kotiutunut  (ei tosin xc täpäri) 
> 
> On muuten Lux ensimmäinen Canyon malliston pyörä joka on minkälaista omistus halua herättänyt, mutta herättää kyllä sitten senkin edestä.



Täälläkin on. Hyvä pyörä, en valitettavasti osaa ainakaan toistaiseksi moittia. Todella tehokkaan tuntuinen polkea ja tuntuu ainakin omissa käsissä menevän ihan kivasti myös teknisemmät pätkät. En ole muita nykyaikaisia xc-täpäreitä kokeillut, mutta en usko tämän olevan kuitenkaan mitenkään ylivoimainen muihin verrattuna. Paljon on hyviä pyöriä markkinoilla tällä hetkellä, mutta hinta on tässä tietysti iso kilpailuetu.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo katselin että reilun kolmen tonnin rahalla alkaa irtoamaan varsin houkuttelevaa kokoonpanoa. Kyllähän vaikka Scott tässä kategoriassa kelpaisi mutta on sitten hintakin hieman eri.

----------


## Makejer

Nerveen olisi tulossa uusi runko takuuseen niin olisiko jollain uudellamaalla Bike Guardia jota voisi lainata huoltoreissun ajaksi?
Olin ajatellut viedä itse pyörän Turkuun mutta tuskin rungon vaihto menisi ihan odotellessa...

----------


## kauris

Siis sitä pahvilaatikkoa? Käy hakemassa paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä. Antavat normaalisti kauniisti pyytämällä tyhjiä pyöräpahvilaatikoita joissa heille tulee jatkuvasti uusia pyöriä. Sinne vain sitten vähän pehmustetta mukaan

----------


## Kanuuna

> Joo katselin että reilun kolmen tonnin rahalla alkaa irtoamaan varsin houkuttelevaa kokoonpanoa. Kyllähän vaikka Scott tässä kategoriassa kelpaisi mutta on sitten hintakin hieman eri.



Kyllä. Scotteissa on vaan monesti kiekot luokattoman huonot alkuperäiskokoonpanossa. Tosin, jos omasta takaa löytyy hyvät kiekot, niin eipä siinä. Sparkin RC:stä saa keposen ja menevän laitteen vaativalle kuskille. 
Mahtaakohan etelänaapurimme tarjota Scotteja tänä suksynä hyvään rahaan vai onko kaikki jo myyty korona-aikaan ”täydellä” hintaa? Aiempina vuosina on ollut jo niin hyvää tarjousta, että on meinannut ostonappi olla aika herkässä. Sparkki (ja Scale) kiinnosti, mutta Lux vei voiton, käy ja kukkuu. Pari pullotelinettäkin on loppupeleissä yllättävän iso plussa omiin ajoihin.

----------


## Makejer

> Siis sitä pahvilaatikkoa? Käy hakemassa paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä. Antavat normaalisti kauniisti pyytämällä tyhjiä pyöräpahvilaatikoita joissa heille tulee jatkuvasti uusia pyöriä. Sinne vain sitten vähän pehmustetta mukaan



No joo, mut orkkis boksissa on oikeat paikat ja pehmusteet...  Täytyy käydä kyselee, menee yleensä samantien pahvipuristimeen.
Meilissä tuli ohjeet miten pitäisi pakata:
https://youtu.be/vl6iO-FdvBs

----------


## Sepultura

Moi

Mitenkä  tämä vapaaratas avataan? Speksien mukaan olis vapari reynolds TR3.
Pyörä Neuron 9.0SL 2019.

https://aijaa.com/roYOdP

----------


## Hemppo87

> Onko täällä Lux:n omistajia. Moittikaa pyörää niin loppuisi kuumeilu sitä kohtaan. Tehokasta xc täpäriäkin tekee mieli mutta kun edellinen hankinta ei ole vielä edes kotiutunut  (ei tosin xc täpäri) 
> 
> On muuten Lux ensimmäinen Canyon malliston pyörä joka on minkälaista omistus halua herättänyt, mutta herättää kyllä sitten senkin edestä.



Luxilla 500km takana ja olen erittäin tyytyväinen pyörään. Menee minne käsketään, ketterä ja tehokas polkea... Ainut miinus että keskiö alkoi nitistä ja natista jo 350km jälkeen, mutta korjaantunee aukasemalla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Moi
> 
> Mitenkä  tämä vapaaratas avataan? Speksien mukaan olis vapari reynolds TR3.
> Pyörä Neuron 9.0SL 2019.
> 
> https://aijaa.com/roYOdP



En tiedä, mutta tulisiko vetämällä. Oletko koittanut? Jos ei avaudu suoraan vaparista vetämällä, koita nyppästä vapari erilleen navasta pienellä pyörittävällä liikkeellä vaparin naksahtavaan suuntaan pakka kiinni vaparissa.

----------


## pojomtb

> Moi
> 
> Mitenkä  tämä vapaaratas avataan? Speksien mukaan olis vapari reynolds TR3.
> Pyörä Neuron 9.0SL 2019.
> 
> https://aijaa.com/roYOdP



Sama ongelma (sama pyörä ja osat). Yleensä nuo lähtee vetämällä, mutta tämän kanssa ainakin multa loppui usko. En keksinyt mitään asentoa, missä olis irronnut ilman väkivaltaa. Varmaan tuohon on oltava jokin konsti, mutta jäi keksimättä.

----------


## Zorbuli

Mitenkäs tuo toimitus menee jos tilausvahvistuksessa on mainittu toimitusaika 7.9-11.9. eli lähteekö pyörä sillä aika välillä Saksasta vai pitäisikö sen olla jo minulla tuohon aikaan. Ja toinen kysymys, mitä jos kukaan ei ole ottamassa pyörää vastaan kun sitä toimitetaan minulle. Ilmeisesti kuuriri vie sen jonnekin mutta pitääkö paketti käydä itse noutamassa jostakin paikasta X vai voiko näiden kuriiliikkeiden kanssa sopia uudesta toimituspäivästä. Tässä on niin kyse siitä että meillä ei ole kukaan ottamassa pyörää vastaan tuolloin 7.9-11.9 välisenä aikana jos se tosiaan silloin toimitetaan minulle.

----------


## kauris

Ensinnäkin tuohan on vain arvio. Kun saat ilmoituksen, että paketti on lähtenyt sinulle on vähän varmempi tieto siitä milloin saapuu. Eli esim noin viikossa. Kuriiri tuo ovelle mutta jos et ole kotona niin soittaa tai jättää lapun mihin voit itse soittaa ja sopia uudesta toimituksesta. Joskus kuriiri soittaa jo etukäteen,  joskus saa tekstarin ja tai sähköpostin päivää paria ennen ja voi vaihtaa toimituspäivää. 2 viikkoa on normaalisti se kun pitää olla ottamassa vastaan jottei paketti palaudu lähettäjälle.

----------


## Tace87

Onko muilla Spectralin vaijerit ylipitkät? Häiritsee jonkin verran ajaessa. Kuvasta ei näy, että tulee myös alapuolelta, lähes eturattaan hampaisiin asti.  Onko sitten jätetty tehtaalla lyhentämättä..  Mimmonen homma olis lyhentää?

----------


## kauris

Keskiön alla on oltava hiukan löysää, koska jousituksen liikkuessa sisään letkut kiristyy. Jos joku keskiön alla kulkevista harottaa liikaa sivulle eli eturattaiden lähelle, voit sitoa sen muiden lähelle nippuun yhdellä nippusiteellä. Yksittäistä letkua voit myös kiristää eli alla kulkevaa luuppia lyhentää kiskomalla sitä vähän enemmän esiin puolestaan ohjaustangon päästä. Vähän pitkältä ne näyttää kyllä sielläkin. Esim hissitolpan vaijeria ja vaijerinkuorta itse aikanani lyhensin, kun sen valmistaja joutuu jättämään varmuudeksi aika pitkäksi niitä varten, jotka pitävät pitkäjalkais7na tolppaa tosi korkealla ulkona. Sulla kun näkyy tolppa olevan lähes pohjassa, lyhentäminen voisi olla tarpeen.

Helppoudesta... Vaihdevaijerin lyhentäminen on helpointa. Siihenkin kannattaa ostaa edes biltema-tasoinen vajaan kympin katkaisija, jolla ei vaijerinkuorta niin lyttää. Seuraavaksi helpoin on tuon hissitolpan vaijerin ja kuoren lyhentäminen. Pientä kikkailua vaatii. Keskimäärin hankalinta jarruletkut.

----------


## Tace87

> Keskiön alla on oltava hiukan löysää, koska jousituksen liikkuessa sisään letkut kiristyy. Jos joku keskiön alla kulkevista harottaa liikaa sivulle eli eturattaiden lähelle, voit sitoa sen muiden lähelle nippuun yhdellä nippusiteellä. Yksittäistä letkua voit myös kiristää eli alla kulkevaa luuppia lyhentää kiskomalla sitä vähän enemmän esiin puolestaan ohjaustangon päästä. Vähän pitkältä ne näyttää kyllä sielläkin. Esim hissitolpan vaijeria ja vaijerinkuorta itse aikanani lyhensin, kun sen valmistaja joutuu jättämään varmuudeksi aika pitkäksi niitä varten, jotka pitävät pitkäjalkais7na tolppaa tosi korkealla ulkona. Sulla kun näkyy tolppa olevan lähes pohjassa, lyhentäminen voisi olla tarpeen.
> 
> Helppoudesta... Vaihdevaijerin lyhentäminen on helpointa. Siihenkin kannattaa ostaa edes biltema-tasoinen vajaan kympin katkaisija, jolla ei vaijerinkuorta niin lyttää. Seuraavaksi helpoin on tuon hissitolpan vaijerin ja kuoren lyhentäminen. Pientä kikkailua vaatii. Keskimäärin hankalinta jarruletkut.



Kiitos erittäin kattavasta vastauksesta!

----------


## Sambolo

On nuo kyllä härskit, tuskin ainakaa etujarruletkua lyhennetty.

----------


## Balteazeen

Toukokuussa tilasin spectralin ja luvattu toimitusaika oli 17-21.8. Eilen tuli viesti että uusi toimitusaika onkin 3-7.8! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zorbuli

Onko jollakin tietoa Canyon Lux Cf SL malleista minkä levyisellä satulalla ne yleensä tulevat? Selle Italia X1 näkyy olevan malli tässä kyseisessä yksilössä joka kiinnostaa.

----------


## kiloWatti

Kuulin juuri että Canyoneissa olisi ohjainlaakerin kulumaongelmaa. Onko tullut vastaan? Kuulemma jo 1000km kohdalla kulunut ohjainlaakeri vaihtokuntoon. Jos setin hankkii valmiiksi Neuroniin, niin mitä tahoa suosittelette?

----------


## Juhojee

> Kuulin juuri että Canyoneissa olisi ohjainlaakerin kulumaongelmaa. Onko tullut vastaan? Kuulemma jo 1000km kohdalla kulunut ohjainlaakeri vaihtokuntoon. Jos setin hankkii valmiiksi Neuroniin, niin mitä tahoa suosittelette?



Osui kyllä aika kohalleen. Itsellä n. 700km ajettu 2020 Spectral ja juuri pari päivää sitten huomasin että pientä väljää keulassa. En tiennyt että on yleistä.. Mistä tuollaista huhua tullut?
Keulan otin irti ja vähän laakereita pyörittelin, niin hieman rahinaa sieltä löytyi. Irti en laakereita saanut edes kevyttä väkivaltaa käyttäen. Pitää irroitella kun uudet on laittaa heti tilalle.

----------


## hakpas

^Tiesithän että ohjainlaakerin kireyttä voi säätää?

----------


## kiloWatti

> Osui kyllä aika kohalleen. Itsellä n. 700km ajettu 2020 Spectral ja juuri pari päivää sitten huomasin että pientä väljää keulassa. En tiennyt että on yleistä.. Mistä tuollaista huhua tullut?



Toisella merkillä ajava kaverini, jonka kaveri ajaa Canyonilla kertoi. Spectralissa oli vuodessa mennyt ohjainlaakerisarja uusiksi. Kaveri kertoi myös jutelleensa pohjoisessa parin Canyon-kuskin kanssa samoista ongelmista.

----------


## Juhojee

> ^Tiesithän että ohjainlaakerin kireyttä voi säätää?



Tiesinhän minä.

----------


## Kipn

Reilu 1,5v takana Grand Canyon 6.0:lla, erittäin tyytyväinen olen ollut! Työmatkaa ympäri vuoden ja satunnaisemmin maastossa. Tämä lähdössä nyt pojalle.. 

Tilalle Grand Canyon 7 tai 8. Kannattaako maksaa 200 enemmän 8:sta ja miksi? Kummassakin hissitolppa (mitä nykyisessä ei) eri keulat myös. Ja vaihteet. Ja renkaat.

----------


## Zorbuli

Millä aineella voisi käsitellä Luxin hiilarirunkoa missä on mattapinta. Joku vahantyyppinen aine että pysyisi helpommin puhtaana pelkällä huuhtelulla. Voi olla myös suihkutettava, mutta ne harvemmin kestää kovin hyvin.

----------


## jankki

> Millä aineella voisi käsitellä Luxin hiilarirunkoa missä on mattapinta. Joku vahantyyppinen aine että pysyisi helpommin puhtaana pelkällä huuhtelulla. Voi olla myös suihkutettava, mutta ne harvemmin kestää kovin hyvin.



Itse tulee pesun jälkeen pyyhkäistyä satulan, keulan ja iskarin liukuputket sekä vähän runkoakin tällä: https://muc-off.com/products/silicon-shine

----------


## t-man

> Millä aineella voisi käsitellä Luxin hiilarirunkoa missä on mattapinta. Joku vahantyyppinen aine että pysyisi helpommin puhtaana pelkällä huuhtelulla. Voi olla myös suihkutettava, mutta ne harvemmin kestää kovin hyvin.



Vahat on vähissä, koska carnauba-vahassa on aina fillereitä, jotka ajan kanssa tekee mattapinnasta kiiltävän, eli niiden on aikalailla oltava nestemäisiä, jotta ne ei jämähdä maalipinnan "kuoppiin". Motonetissa myytävänä ainakin https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6000...ywax-mattavaha

----------


## t-man

> Millä aineella voisi käsitellä Luxin hiilarirunkoa missä on mattapinta. Joku vahantyyppinen aine että pysyisi helpommin puhtaana pelkällä huuhtelulla. Voi olla myös suihkutettava, mutta ne harvemmin kestää kovin hyvin.



Kiinteät vahat on vähissä, koska carnauba-vahassa on aina fillereitä, jotka ajan kanssa tekee mattapinnasta kiiltävän, eli niiden on aikalailla oltava nestemäisiä, jotta ne ei jämähdä maalipinnan "kuoppiin". Motonetissa myytävänä ainakin https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6000...ywax-mattavaha

----------


## Kipn

> M kokoisen rungon tilasin mitoilla 180/85. Tuskailin myös tuota koko asiaa, mutta M kokoon päädyin kun vertailin Orbean Alma H10 geometriaan jota pääsin koeajamaan L kokoisena. Noissa lähes sama geometria ja Orbea tuntu sopivan kokoiselta. Tosin aikaisempaa kokemusta ei ole kummastakaan pyörästä saati maastopyöristä ylipäätään. Toivotaan, että koko natsaa. Canyonin aspa suositteli myös tota M kokoista.







> Minulle taas aspa suositteli ehdottomasti kokoa L, mutta varmaan periaatteessa molemmat käy.



En tiijä onko enää ajankohtainen, mutta itelle AL 6.0 L-koko (182/87) on sopiva. Kaverin M kokoa kokeilin ja tuntui "ahtaalta". Työmatkaa ajaessa penkki vähän ylempänä joskus tuntuu, että vähän lyhyempi stemmi vois olla parempi? Canyonin mitoitusohje antaa nykyään suositukseksi M, mutta puhelimessa suosittelivat toissa keväänä siis L.

----------


## PeZu

Joku kokeillut kuinka leveät kumit menee CF neuroniin? Vielä 2.6 mahtuu? Itsellä 30mm leveät vanteet...

----------


## sak

Moni nuita kokoasioita ihmettelee,
eli tässä neuron cf8 XL kokoisena.
Kuskilla mittaa 187cm ja jalat 88 ilman kenkiä. Ajoasento tuntuu jopa hieman lyhyelle että penkkiä ei oikeen voi raahata ihan eteen, ainakaan vakiolla 60mm stemmillä.
Hiukan sai dropperia nostaa pohjalta lukkisten asennuksen jälkeen. Fläteillä pitää lyödä ihan pohjaan. Tuossa iridium dropperissa(150mm) taitaa olla aika korkea "Stack" ala-asennossaan näin silmämääräisesti katsottuna.

Kyllä se vain tuntuu ketterältä ja jotenkin kepeältä vaikkei mikään erikevyt olekkaan. Bunnyhoppiin ja manuaalin(joo en osaa kun tuon kolme metriä) lähtee oikein keveästi. 
Vielä ei ole päässyt kunnon lenkille. 
Tarkoitus tällä on ajaa kaikki ajut gravelista parkkiin kesät talvet, eli kompromissienkompromissi. Paketista puuttui
tubeless venttiilit ja kitkatahna. Canyonin aspa on näemmä vaikea tavoittaa..


Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

> Joku kokeillut kuinka leveät kumit menee CF neuroniin? Vielä 2.6 mahtuu? Itsellä 30mm leveät vanteet...



Voin kokeilla kun ehdin, toisilla kiekoilla on nobbby nic 29*2,6. Tosin vanne on id 27.

----------


## sak

"Paketista puuttui
tubeless venttiilit ja kitkatahna"

No nythän ne sieltä vastas, tahna tulee postissa ja venttiilit ei kuulu pakettiin.

----------


## sak

> Voin kokeilla kun ehdin, toisilla kiekoilla on nobbby nic 29*2,6. Tosin vanne on id 27.



Tuossa, tilaa on riittävästi. Paitsi ehkä tuon vetomies saa raapimaan haarukkaan kunnon kurvissa. Mittasin kumin leveydeksi 61mm. 30mm id vanteella rengas lie puolesta millistä milliin leveämpi. 

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PeZu

Kiitokset, katsoo jos hankkisit 2.6 leveät kun orginaalit alkaa kuluu loppuun. Ihan hyvin itsellä toiminut tuo 2.35 Forekasteritkin...

----------


## puredrive

> Moni nuita kokoasioita ihmettelee,
> eli tässä neuron cf8 XL kokoisena.
> Kuskilla mittaa 187cm ja jalat 88 ilman kenkiä. Ajoasento tuntuu jopa hieman lyhyelle että penkkiä ei oikeen voi raahata ihan eteen, ainakaan vakiolla 60mm stemmillä.
> Hiukan sai dropperia nostaa pohjalta lukkisten asennuksen jälkeen. Fläteillä pitää lyödä ihan pohjaan. Tuossa iridium dropperissa(150mm) taitaa olla aika korkea "Stack" ala-asennossaan näin silmämääräisesti katsottuna.
> 
> Kyllä se vain tuntuu ketterältä ja jotenkin kepeältä vaikkei mikään erikevyt olekkaan. Bunnyhoppiin ja manuaalin(joo en osaa kun tuon kolme metriä) lähtee oikein keveästi. 
> Vielä ei ole päässyt kunnon lenkille. 
> Tarkoitus tällä on ajaa kaikki ajut gravelista parkkiin kesät talvet, eli kompromissienkompromissi. Paketista puuttui
> tubeless venttiilit ja kitkatahna. Canyonin aspa on näemmä vaikea tavoittaa..
> ...



Mielenkiintoista.
Olen hankkimassa täysjoustoa kun 4 vuota ajettu Gran Canyonilla (L) ja kun rohkeus kasvanut, niin tuntuu että paikat lähtee hampaista noissa kivikkoisissa/juurakkoisissa alamäissä.
Canyon suosittaa varauksetta L-kokoa, kun mitat on 188/90. Ja nykyinen L-kokoinen Grand Canyon tuntuu ihan sopivalta, joski stemmi vaihettu hieman pidemmäksi.
Ja mielestäsi tuntuu XL tuntuu jopa hieman lyhyeltä?
Hankintalistalla joko Neuron CF 9 tai CF9 SL. Aika iso hintaero noissa ja ihmettelen onko sen arvoinen... (mielipiteitä)?
Vaihtoehtona Cuben Stereo 120 HPC SLT, joka hinnaltaa sijoittuu välille.
Cube suosittelee taas varauksetta XL kokoa. Toki Cuben XL sijoittuu Canyonin L:n ja XL:n väliin, Asia tietysti riippuvainen myös runkogeometriasta.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mittasin kumin (NN 2.6”) leveydeksi 61mm.



Omat vanhat 2.35” Ralliranet (toiset vanhaa pacestaria, toiset Addix speediä) olivat i25 vanteella 60 milliset. Kaksysit siis. Yllättävän pieniä tuppaavat olemaan nuo 2.6”, jos ovat tosiaan millin leveämmät. 
Tarviipa kattoo toi 2.35 Nobby Nic (Addix Speedgrip, snake), mitä sanoo leveydeksi samanlevyisillä vanteilla. Uusista superrenkaista ei ole kokemusta, eikä ehkä tulekaan. Contsun aika.

----------


## sak

> Mielenkiintoista.
> Olen hankkimassa täysjoustoa kun 4 vuota ajettu Gran Canyonilla (L) ja kun rohkeus kasvanut, niin tuntuu että paikat lähtee hampaista noissa kivikkoisissa/juurakkoisissa alamäissä.
> Canyon suosittaa varauksetta L-kokoa, kun mitat on 188/90. Ja nykyinen L-kokoinen Grand Canyon tuntuu ihan sopivalta, joski stemmi vaihettu hieman pidemmäksi.
> Ja mielestäsi tuntuu XL tuntuu jopa hieman lyhyeltä?
> Hankintalistalla joko Neuron CF 9 tai CF9 SL. Aika iso hintaero noissa ja ihmettelen onko sen arvoinen... (mielipiteitä)?
> Vaihtoehtona Cuben Stereo 120 HPC SLT, joka hinnaltaa sijoittuu välille.
> Cube suosittelee taas varauksetta XL kokoa. Toki Cuben XL sijoittuu Canyonin L:n ja XL:n väliin, Asia tietysti riippuvainen myös runkogeometriasta.



Kyllä se lyhyt vaakaputken puolesta onkin. Epäilin jopa tuntumaa ja itseäni niin pitihän se mitata. Pikainen mittaus osoitti että satulan kiinnityksen keskeltä tangon keskelle 60mm stemmillä oli 70cm. Toive oli sentin tai pari pidempi niin olisi saanut jyrkkyyttä efektiiviseen satulaputken kulmaan penkkiä siirtämällä. Katsotaan nyt, ehkä kokeilen 65-70mm stemmiä.

Cuben hpc 120 tm oli myös kiikarissa, siinä olisi saanut lisää reachiä mutta vielä lyhemmän efektiivisen vaakaputken mitan. Miten nuihin mittoihon onkaan uskominen..

9.0 vai 9.0sl
Jälkimmäisessä kuitukiekot, mahdollisesti arvokkaampi keula sekä tietty eagle xo1 alkaa olla jo varmaan viilattu niin hyväksi kuin olla voi. Mielestäni hintaero on perusteltu.

Nyt kun tuolla on vähän ajellut niin oma mieli kääntyisi tuohon 9.0sl puoleen, outletissä kyllä edullisesti tarjolla. Elämän realiteetit kuitenkin vaikuttaa ja ajelemaan pääsee niin harvoin että saapi tämä cf8 välttää. Hintalaatusuhde on kyllä kohdallaan näin ensivaikutelmallaan, aika näyttää miten tulee kestämään.

----------


## Tommy

Vuosimallin 2018 Spectral alkoi narisemaan takalinkusta ja päätin huoltaa sen laakeroinnit. Homma oli kohtuullisen helppo ja kaikki oli periaatteessa kunnossa (narina johtui paskaisuudesta), mutta takahaarukan yläosan laakeripiste iskunvaimentimen kiinnityksessä aiheutti hieman päänvaivaa. Se on niin kapea, että väliin oli hankala saada mahtumaan pientäkään räikkää. Saihan sen lopuiksi, mutta tilaa ei jäänyt muutamaa milliä enempää. Samalla huomasin, että toisen puolen laakerisuoja (kierrettävä muovikuppi) oli jäänyt tehtaalla laittamatta ja laakeri olikin ottanut melkoisesti roskaa itseensä. Se tuntui pyörivän hieman kevyemmin kuin toisen puolen laakeri, joten otin laakerin kumisuojat pois ja putsasin sekä voitelin laakerin uudelleen. Alkuperäistä vaseliinia oli vielä hieman jäljellä, mutta kumisuojien sisäpuolella oli jo pieni määrä sinne kuulumatonta ainesta. Toivottavasti ei nyt ihan heti ala väljistyä. Sellaisen huomion tein myös, että läheskään joka paikassa ei oltu käytetty kierrelukitetta. Sen oli ilmeisesti korvannut vähän speksejä tiukemmat momentit, sillä pultteja sai vääntää tosissaan auki.

Kokonaisuutena sanoisin, että Canyonin ostajan kannattaisi tarkastaa fillari todella tarkasti kasausvikojen varalta. Omassani on ollut kaikenlaista pientä hämärää, aivan kuin kokoonpanovaiheessa olisi ollut tolkuton kiire. Vähintään suosittelen kiertämään jokaisen pultin momenttiavaimella, ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## eepeli

Onko tuollainen Grand Canyon 8 mistään kotoisin hinta/laatusuhteelta? Mietin 6 vuotta vanhan GC slx 7.9 päivitystä uudempaan. https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FRD.   Voisko tosta "uudemman" rungon geometriasta sanoa jotain verrattuna vanhaan? Nykyinen on L ja uuden L geometria-taulukko näyttää isolta.

----------


## Vichy

Löytyy grand canyonin al 5.9 2017 malli. Ketjut sen verran kulunut ja löystynyt että oikee hetki vaihtaa. Aivan keltanokka mitä tulee pyörän mekaniikkaan joten minkälaiset ketjut tulisi hommata?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Löytyy grand canyonin al 5.9 2017 malli. Ketjut sen verran kulunut ja löystynyt että oikee hetki vaihtaa. Aivan keltanokka mitä tulee pyörän mekaniikkaan joten minkälaiset ketjut tulisi hommata?



Mitäs palikkaa voimansiirrosta nyt löytyy (takapakan vaihteiden lukumäärä, merkki...)? En viitsi kuukletella. Osta samat ketjut kuin nyt on paikallaan, niin pääset helpoimmalla. Shimapan ketjuissa lukee koodi ulkolinkissä (esim hg95, hg701...).

----------


## Keijosetä

Kiitos vinkistä! Spectral 6 itsellä mietinnässä. Oletko muuten tykännyt fillarista? Toisena vaihtoehtona olis mulla Cube stereo 140 race. Hintaeroa 200€ Cuben hyväksi mutta uskoisin että Canyonissa enemmän vastinetta rahalle. Molemmat iskarit Canyonissa napsun verran paremmat. Toki cubessa hiilarirunko.

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Mitä mieltä olette uudesta Stoicista? Speksit menevät vähän jännästi, kun halvimmassa mallissa on deorevaihteet (10spd) ja pykälää kalliimmassa SX Eagle. Melko houkuttelevan hintainen tuo halvin, vaikka dropperin joutuisikin heti hankkimaan. En ole tuollasista modernia jäykkäperää ajanut, joten tuolla halvimmalla pääsisi kokeilemaan, vaikka voihan siitä mahdollisten päivitysten jälkeen tulla sitten vähemmän halpa. Kokotaulukko menee vähän jännästi minun mittaiselle (180cm ja jalan sisämitta 83cm), kun Canyonin sivuilla laskuri suosittelee M-kokoa aina 184 senttiin asti. Pyörän pitäisi olla pitkä ja loiva, mutta tuon ohjeistuksen mukaan valitsemalla on reach 455mm, joka on lyhin reach, jonka olen nähnyt minua kiinnostavissa pyörissä suositellussa koossa. Voisiko joku nykygeometrioista paremmin perillä oleva kommentoida, että onkohan tuo Canyonin suositus oikean suuntainen vai olisiko L-koko parempi,. L-koossa reach on 480mm, joka toki kuulostaa aika paljolta. Tuossa vielä linkki geotaulukkoon.https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ometry-section

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Vähän samalla ajatuksella laitoin juuri tuon halvimman mallin tilaukseen, ajatuksena päivittää heti hissitolppa ja keula. Muita osia voi sitten vaihtaa pikkuhiljaa jos on tarvetta. Itse en noita halppis-Eagleja pidä kovin suuressa arvossa, sen sijaan Shimanon kymppivaihteinen on erittäin varmatoiminen systeemi. Myös kiekot on halvimmassa ja kalleimmassa Stoicissa samat.

----------


## hakpas

Stoicin reach L-koossa on ehkä pitkähkö, vaakaputken pituutta sanoisin jo pitkäksi. Nämä huomioiden saattaa olla sulle pitkähkö ajoasento satulasta ajaen, putkelta ajaessa tuo reach tuo hyvin lisätilaa ohjaamoon. Hankalan oloinen mitoitus tosiaan kun M-koon reach menee sitten jo lyhyen puoleiseksi, mieltymyksistä riippuen.

----------


## Sambolo

Ite 182cm ja L pienempää en miettisi. Nykyisessä reach 510(tobtube tosin ”vaan” 644). Eikö nuo canyonin suositukset oo järjestään kaikissa malleissa pienempään kallellaan..

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Kiitoksia vastauksista. En ole tuollaisen geometrian pyörää ajanut, niin jokseenkin vaikea tuota on arvioida. Kyllä kai kahdesta vierekkäisestä koosta edes toisen tai jopa molempien pitäisi olla toimivia, mutta jotenkin vaan vaikuttaa, että optimikoko olisi juuri noiden välissä. Ilmeisesti isommassa koossa reach voisi olla hyvä, mutta kuten ylempänä hakpas totesi, voi ajoasento muuten mennä turhan pitkäksi. Eikä tuossa taida olla hirveästi varaa ohjaamoa lyhyemmällä stemmillä lyhentää.

----------


## Huoleton

Jos pitäis ajaa väärän kokosella pyörällä niin maastoon ottaisin liian ison ja tasamaalle liian pienen. Eli jos mietityttää niin isompi vaan. Pole Taivalin M koon reach taitaa olla 490 ja harvempi taitaa valitella pituutta. Kato vaan ettei satulaputki ole liian pitkä kunnon dropperille. Pitkä reach vaatii dropperin kun satulan taa on pidempi matka.

----------


## hakpas

> Pitkä reach vaatii dropperin kun satulan taa on pidempi matka.



Reach-mitta kertoo vaakasuuntaisen etäisyyden keskiöstä head tuben yläpään keskelle. Näin ollen siitä ei voi päätellä paljonko ohjaamosta on matkaa satulalle. Se selviää top tuben pituudesta kun ottaa stemmin ja ohjaustangon huomioon.

----------


## LRD2.0

Mulla on Stoic 2 L-koossa ja oon ite 191 pitkä 91 inseamilla. Canyonin laskuri ehdotti tuota, sentti eroa XL-kokoon. Olen kyllä ollut tyytyväinen, ainakin itselle tuo reach olisi mennyt XL-koossa jo liian pitkäksi. Samaan lopputulokseen tuli myös pyörää testannut 192 senttinen kaveri, joka tilaamassa kanssa Stoicia. Päätyi itsekin L kokoon, mutta tietysti myös omista mieltymyksistä kiinni.

----------


## nure

Huolettoman kautta hieman eri mieltä, hieman liian pientä helpompi modata sopivaksi kuin liian suurta.

----------


## Huoleton

Lopunperin siis tossa voi olla just hyvä tilanne jos kokee olevansa kokojen välissä niin molemmat sopii ainakin jonkun mielestä.Lyhyemmässä rungossa jos siirtää penkkiä taakse ja stemmiä pidemmäksi niin on mukavampi polkea tasasella, kääntyy kätevämmin ja pumppaa helpommin.Pitkää kun lyhentää niin on vakaampi vauhdissa ja ryskeessä eikä keuli niin helposti jyrkässä ylämäessä.Toi ero nyt ole mikään järisyttävän suuri kuitenkaan, mutta varmaan huomaa jos peräkkäin testaa.Mulla on sellanen käsitys että taitavammat kuskit ottaa mielummin sen lyhyemmän ja varovaisemmalle käy pidempi paremmin.165 pitkällä pojalla taitaa olla 455 reach ja sano että vauhdissa hyvä, hitaassa liian kankea. Itelle (183) sama pyörä on aika lailla toisinpäin.

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Kiitoksia kaikille vastauksista. Aika kahden vaiheilla olin tuon valinnan kanssa ja siltähän tuo näyttää saatujen vastausten valossa, että ihan yksiselitteisesti oikeaa vastausta ei ole. Ehkä molemmat toimivat. LRD2.0:n kokemus kuitenkin sai taipumaan siihen, että M-koko on nyt tilattuna ja sen pitäisi saapua toukokuun lopussa. Mielenkiintoisen tilanteesta tekee se, että tyttöystävälle on myös tulossa Stoic 2, mutta S-kokoinen. Hän on 165 pitkä, joten hän on Canyonin taulukon mukaan melko tarkalleen kokojen XS ja S välillä. Hänen kohdalla päädyttiin kuitenkin S-kokoon ja nyt näyttää ehkä vähän erikoiselta, että 180cm ja 165cm kuskit ajavat melko pienellä erolla runkokoossa. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että pyörät ovat säädettävissä sopiviksi ja hauskoja ajaa. Vai päädyttiinkö nyt siihen, että tyttöystävä ajaa liian isolla pyörällä ja minä pienellä.Onko porukalla jo ajokokemuksia Stoicista? LRD2.0 ainakin on jo päässyt kokeilemaan. Miltä se vakio Suntour-keula tuntuu?

----------


## LRD2.0

> Kiitoksia kaikille vastauksista. Aika kahden vaiheilla olin tuon valinnan kanssa ja siltähän tuo näyttää saatujen vastausten valossa, että ihan yksiselitteisesti oikeaa vastausta ei ole. Ehkä molemmat toimivat. LRD2.0:n kokemus kuitenkin sai taipumaan siihen, että M-koko on nyt tilattuna ja sen pitäisi saapua toukokuun lopussa. Mielenkiintoisen tilanteesta tekee se, että tyttöystävälle on myös tulossa Stoic 2, mutta S-kokoinen. Hän on 165 pitkä, joten hän on Canyonin taulukon mukaan melko tarkalleen kokojen XS ja S välillä. Hänen kohdalla päädyttiin kuitenkin S-kokoon ja nyt näyttää ehkä vähän erikoiselta, että 180cm ja 165cm kuskit ajavat melko pienellä erolla runkokoossa. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että pyörät ovat säädettävissä sopiviksi ja hauskoja ajaa. Vai päädyttiinkö nyt siihen, että tyttöystävä ajaa liian isolla pyörällä ja minä pienellä.Onko porukalla jo ajokokemuksia Stoicista? LRD2.0 ainakin on jo päässyt kokeilemaan. Miltä se vakio Suntour-keula tuntuu?



  Olen kyllä pyörästä nauttinut, hissitolpan asennus oli aikamoinen työmaa, mutta siitäkin selvittiin keskiö irroittamalla. Vaati kyllä kaksi ihmistä ja hieman väkivaltaa että sisäisen viennin sai tehtyä. Pyörällä on ollut tosi hyvä ajaa ja en koe että keula olisi hidastanut vauhtia yhtään hankalammassakaan maastossa.   Pakkasella toisaalta ollut ongelmia, keula tahmaa aika huolella 7-10 asteen pakkasessa. On siis todella jäykkä, liikkuu kyllä mutta ei kauheasti. Vaatii keulan pumppaamista, että liike paranee, mutta aika pian alkaa taas tahmaamaan.  En tiedä olisiko notkeampi öljy/joku muu ratkaisu tähän. Lämpimimmillä keleillä ja pienemmällä pakkasella toiminut mainiosti. Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa keulan vaihto edessä, mutta vasta sitten kun nykyisestä on kaikki paukut käytetty.

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

> Olen kyllä pyörästä nauttinut, hissitolpan asennus oli aikamoinen työmaa, mutta siitäkin selvittiin keskiö irroittamalla. Vaati kyllä kaksi ihmistä ja hieman väkivaltaa että sisäisen viennin sai tehtyä. Pyörällä on ollut tosi hyvä ajaa ja en koe että keula olisi hidastanut vauhtia yhtään hankalammassakaan maastossa.   Pakkasella toisaalta ollut ongelmia, keula tahmaa aika huolella 7-10 asteen pakkasessa. On siis todella jäykkä, liikkuu kyllä mutta ei kauheasti. Vaatii keulan pumppaamista, että liike paranee, mutta aika pian alkaa taas tahmaamaan.  En tiedä olisiko notkeampi öljy/joku muu ratkaisu tähän. Lämpimimmillä keleillä ja pienemmällä pakkasella toiminut mainiosti. Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa keulan vaihto edessä, mutta vasta sitten kun nykyisestä on kaikki paukut käytetty.



Tuon keulan tahmaamisen näinkin jossain youtube-videossa, jossa kuski valitteli, että nollakelissä keula ei liikkunut juuri ollenkaan. Vähän sääli tuo kylmässä tahmaaminen, kun Stoic 2:ssa voisi olla muuten ainesta todella hyväksi talvipyöräksi ihan sellaisenaankin, tai siis pelkän dropperin lisäyksellä. Muutenhan tuo kuulostaa oikein hyvältä ja voihan sitä keulaa kokeilla eri rasvalla/öljyllä. Eiköhän tännekin saada lisää kokemuksia vuoden mittaan, kun luulisi tuolla hinnoittelulla muutama yksilö forumisteillekin eksyvän testattavaksi.

----------


## M A

Mulla auttoi kun vaihdoin Rokkarin reconista orkkisöljyt redlineen. Nyt toimii kuin kesällä konsanaan.
Itsellä on Orbean Laufey S kokoisena ja oon 166 pitkä. S on ehkä vähän lyhyt, mutta M tuntui testatessa liian isolta, varsinkin satulaputken korkeus tuli vastaan. Stoicin S olisi geometrialtaan varmaan juuri passeli itselle, joten mennee 165 senttiselle ihan hyvin. Toki itsellä on lyhyet jalat ja pitkä selkä...

----------


## Mvu

183 pituutta ja L-kokoinen stoic 2 talvipyöränä, tottunut mondrakerin fillareihin L-kokoisina, niin tuntui alkuun lyhyeltä toi Canyonin tekele. Hissitolpan ostin bikesterista, halvimman mitä löysin ja eihän sen asentelu mikään pahahomma ollut, narun kun laittoi eka rungon sisään ja sillä veti vaijerin paikalleen. 35mm riser tangon vaihdoin myös, nyt on hyvä ajella. 
Toi suntouri vetää toki jämäkäksi pakkasella mutta olen sillä pärjännyt kun talvipyöräksi tämän ajattelinkin ja sääliä ei tarvitse tuntea suntourin kanssa.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Hävinnyt osa kommenteista. Eli itellä stoic2 malli ja kovasti tyytyväinen ollut talvipyöräksi. 186cm pituutta ja xl kokoinen just passeli???? 150mm dropperin laitoin ja sit noi 27.5+ kiekot. (2.8" eddy currentit+insertit.) laadukkaan oloinen pyörä kaiken kaikkiaan. Keula tosiaan on aurinkomatkojen mallia (uusilla tarroilla????) uskon et tulee jäämään tohon moodiin. Annettava kyllä mahdollisuus suntourille ku vaikuttaa oikeasti jämäkältä. Verrokkina rokkarin lyric. Suuri pettymys oli toi pituuden sisäinen säätö koska sitä ei saa jatkettua 140mm - - > lyhennettyä toki saa jos jollain tarvetta???? p.s miksi ihmeessä pitänyt ottaa kammet irti hissitolppaa asentaessa? Vai menitkö eiku napin kautta ????

----------


## MikkoJKL

Lisäys vielä et on hyvin pitkälti samankokoinen kuin esim pole taival L kokoisena. Toki 4cm lyhyempi mut on pitkää ja matalaa mallia. Eli ite ainakin ostaisin suosiolla sen isomman jos kokojen väliin nasahtaa. ???? Ja edelleen kun jämä osista tuunataan omasta mielestä parempaa/siistimpää niin mahtuu stoic. Iin myös 203mm takajarrulevy????

----------


## Jussiko

Omasta mielestäni Canyonin kokosuositukset Stoicille hyvinkin kohdallaan, jos geometriataulukosta katsoo muitakin numeroita kuin reachia.
Toki itsekin rajalle osuessani valitsisin Stoicin kohdalla isomman koon, mutta en pidä geometriaa kovin "modernina" varsinkaan ympärivuotisiin maastoajoihin, jos alle 180cm valitsee L-koon, jossa 65cm vaakaputki ja 46cm satulaputki. Saatikka alle 190cm XL-koon 68cm vaaka- ja 50cm satulaputkella. Toki kaikki tyylillään ja omien mieltymysten mukaan.

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Itse olen jossitellut noiden M ja L kokojen välillä. Tasan 180cm pitkänä on vähän vaikea tilanne noiden suhteen. 480mm reach varmaan toimisi, mutta onko tuo 650mm vaakaputki liikaa. Stemmillä saa toki vähän lyhyemmäksi. Satulaa voisi myös tietenkin työntää eteen, mutta saattaahan tuo 75° satulakulma olla jäykkäperässä riittävän jyrkkä jo valmiiksi. 

Varmaan L-koko toimisi hyvin kovemmassa ajossa, mutta onkohan pitkä ajoasento raskas pidempien lenkkien ja päivien mittaan.

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Nyt kun katsoin tuota Polen geometriaa, niin M-kokoinen Taival näyttäisi olevan suunnilleen saman kokoinen kuin L-kokoinen Stoic. Pole suosittelee M-kokoa 170-180cm kuskeille, joten melko eri ajatus mitoituksesta verrattuna Canyoniin.

Oma tuuliviireily on nyt kuitenkin päättynyt ja muutin tilaukseni L-kokoon. Alkukesästä sitten nähdään seuraukset. Jos maastossa näkyy jotain sen näköistä kesällä, että meritähti yrittää pyöräillä L-koon Stoicilla, niin saa moikata, sillä minä se vain olen totuttelemassa uuteen geoon.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Nyt kun katsoin tuota Polen geometriaa, niin M-kokoinen Taival näyttäisi olevan suunnilleen saman kokoinen kuin L-kokoinen Stoic. Pole suosittelee M-kokoa 170-180cm kuskeille, joten melko eri ajatus mitoituksesta verrattuna Canyoniin.
> 
> Oma tuuliviireily on nyt kuitenkin päättynyt ja muutin tilaukseni L-kokoon. Alkukesästä sitten nähdään seuraukset. Jos maastossa näkyy jotain sen näköistä kesällä, että meritähti yrittää pyöräillä L-koon Stoicilla, niin saa moikata, sillä minä se vain olen totuttelemassa uuteen geoon.



Mä oon 188 cm pitkä ja tilasin L-koon. Luulisin, että tuo XL olisi ihan liian iso. Ajelin pari vuotta tyytyväisenä XL-kokoisella Santa Cruz Tallboylla, jossa oli suunnilleen sama toptube- ja reach-mitta kuin L-koon Stoicissa. Mutta eiköhän tuo vielä 180-senttiselle ole ihan passeli. Tarvittaessa vähän satulaa eteenpäin, niin saa muodikkaan jyrkän efektiivisen satulaputken kulman, pääsee nauttimaan pitkästä reachista ja yltää silti istuma-asennossakin ohjaustankoon.

----------


## Huoleton

Ite myös just tilasin canyonin L kokosena suositusta vastaan. 
Sen verran on noista geometrioista tuntumaa että oma ”meritähtiraja” on jossain 520 reach tuntumassa mutta eihän reach pidäkkään olla mahdollisimman pitkä vaan sopiva.
Tuli pari vuotta ajettua myös alle 440 reachilla kokotaulukon mukaan ja ”hyvä oli”.
Mutta niinkun todettu riippuu käytöstä ja käyttäjästä mikä on paras koko.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Jos tämmöisen jäykkäperän ottaisin niin ilman muuta L (178) pitkä. Ht runko tuli hankittua missä reach on 463 ja satulakulma 75. Nykyinen täysjousto 490 reach mitalla. 

Pitkä pyörä antaa enemmän kun lyhyt

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ÄmTee

Onkohan täällä Neuronin omistajia liikkeellä? Olen jo jonkin aikaa katsellut ensimmäistä maastopyörää Lohjalaisiin harjumaastoihin eli helpohkoille poluille, enimmäkseen tasaista, jonkin verran nousuja ja laskuja sekä kivikkojuurakkoa. Kuitenkin siis nimenomaan maastoajoon erilaisille poluille. Neuron 7:ssa on mielestäni osien puolesta speksit kohdillaan hintaan suhteutettuna. Neuron on pärjännyt mielestäni hyvin eri testeissä kuten Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 on test – An excellent bike at a really fair price | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine (enduro-mtb.com) ja Review | The 2020 Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 Is All-New, And It's Ripper Value - Flow Mountain Bike. Pyörähankinnassa painottaisin tehokkuutta ja mukavuutta sekä hinta-laatusuhdetta. Geometria huolestuttaa eniten. Paperilla se on varsin konservatiivinen. Silti testien mukaan sitä ei ehkä kannattaisi niin orjallisesti tuijottaa? Tietysti olisi hyvä, että pyörä ajaisi asiansa useamman vuoden eteenpäin. Mitä mieltä olette, onko kyseisen pyörän hankinnassa järkeä? Painottaisitteko enemmän runkoa vai osia ja hintaa? Mitä vaihtoehtoja ehdottaisitte?

----------


## Juhojee

Etkös sinä ÄmTee saanut joskus ennen foorumin kaatumista tuon neuronin? Menitkö palauttamaan sen?

----------


## ÄmTee

> Etkös sinä ÄmTee saanut joskus ennen foorumin kaatumista tuon neuronin? Menitkö palauttamaan sen?



Kyllä, S-kokoinen pyörä käväisi kokeiltavana. Sen myötä tuli todennettua, että pyörä oli aavistuksen pieni ja että 29" kiekkokoko on kyllä enemmän tätä päivää. Sinänsä pyörä oli laadukkaan oloinen ja mukava ajettava. Nyt sitten kuitenkin mietityttää, että pitäisikö katse siirtää trendien mukaisesti loivempaan ja pidempään? Tähän kaipaisinkin näkemystä, että miten muut Neuronkuskit ovat asian nähneet jos ovat pyörää vaihtaneet tai vaihtoa harkinnut. Hintaluokka nousee käytännössä alk. 1000 eurolla enkä haluaisi siis laittaa ylimääräistä rahaa jos en koe sitä tarpeelliseksi. Toisaalta jos tällainen moderni pyörä sitten palvelee pidemmälle niin kannattavuus heti kasvaa. Tosin tuo Spectral 29 on sitten jo ehkä liian enduro/alamäkipainotteinen tai ainakin enemmän aktiivista ajotyyliä vaativa, jolloin katse kohdistuisi enemmän esim. Stumpjumper comp alloyn suuntaan. Siinäkin saisi laittaa 900 eur enemmän rahaa ja pyörässä mm. Sram NX-vaihteet, joka ei hirveästi houkuttele. Trek Fuel EX 8 XT olisi laadukkaammalla voimansiirrolla, mutta hinta sitten jo 1400 eur enemmän kuin Neuron 7:ssa. Tosi hyvinhän tuo Neuron on pärjännyt testeissä noiden ehdokkaiden kanssa, joten ei kai se ihan huono ole noihin verrattuna. Moni on varmasti kamppaillut saman tilanteen edessä, joten kaikki kommentit suuntaan tai toiseen olisi tervetulleita.

----------


## Antza44

^Runko on pyörän sielu! Se on ihan sama mitä osaa siihen itselle väränlaiseen runkoon pulttaa kiinni, se ei tee siitä hyvää. Koe-ajoa vaan tai sit ostat jonkun ja ajat vaihdat sitten, kun tiedät mitä haluat. Itse en enään vanhan liiton geometriasta pyörää ostaisi vaikka saisin kuinka halvalla. 

Itse tilasin 29 Spectralin sekalaiseen lenkkiajoon. Itse tykkään vääntää mäkiä ylöskin ja haastaa teknisesti itseäni. Polkemis tehokkuus on tärkeää. Nopeaa kyvykästä trailipyörää hain katotaan mentiinkö mettään, kun se joskus saapuu. Lyhempijoustoisiakin uuden skenen trailipyöriä on paljon tarjolla, mut toinen pyöräni on painavahko 140/130 joustava 29+, niin halusin mielummin enemmän, kuin vähemmän joustoa, koska pyörän on selvittä paikasta, kuin paikasta säälimättä.

Pyörien saatavuuskin rajoittaa kivasti vaihtoehtoja, kun kaikkei ei saa vaikka haluasi. Omanikin tilasin jo joulukuun 9 päivä, ni silti jännittää saako sen oikeasti kevääksi.

----------


## ÄmTee

> ^Runko on pyörän sielu! Se on ihan sama mitä osaa siihen itselle väränlaiseen runkoon pulttaa kiinni, se ei tee siitä hyvää. Koe-ajoa vaan tai sit ostat jonkun ja ajat vaihdat sitten, kun tiedät mitä haluat. Itse en enään vanhan liiton geometriasta pyörää ostaisi vaikka saisin kuinka halvalla. 
> 
> Itse tilasin 29 Spectralin sekalaiseen lenkkiajoon. Itse tykkään vääntää mäkiä ylöskin ja haastaa teknisesti itseäni. Polkemis tehokkuus on tärkeää. Nopeaa kyvykästä trailipyörää hain katotaan mentiinkö mettään, kun se joskus saapuu. Lyhempijoustoisiakin uuden skenen trailipyöriä on paljon tarjolla, mut toinen pyöräni on painavahko 140/130 joustava 29+, niin halusin mielummin enemmän, kuin vähemmän joustoa, koska pyörän on selvittä paikasta, kuin paikasta säälimättä.
> 
> Pyörien saatavuuskin rajoittaa kivasti vaihtoehtoja, kun kaikkei ei saa vaikka haluasi. Omanikin tilasin jo joulukuun 9 päivä, ni silti jännittää saako sen oikeasti kevääksi.



Joo, onhan tuo Spectral 29 varmasti hyvä valinta jos kaipaa "aggro long-travel rock-smasher" -tyyppistä kulkinetta. Itse haen tuohon verrattuna parempaa polkemistehokkuutta ja responsiivisempaa pyörää tasaisempaan maastoon helpohkoille poluille ja noita Neuron tarjoaa kyllä mielestäni paremmin. Vanhan liiton vehkeenä näen myös, että ajoasento on miellyttävämpi. Muiden Neuronistien ajatuksia pyörästä kuulisin mielelläni. En kyllä henkilökphtaisesti näe mitään järkeä maksaa vastaavasta pyörästä 4000 eur ja ylikin tavoitellen pelkkää agressiivisempaa ajoasentoa. Huhhuh! Jotenkin on muutenkin kummallista, että enduropyörä sen olla pitää vaikka käsittääkseni täällä Suomen maastoissa välttäisi hyvin kevyt lyhytjoustoinen XC-pyörä.

----------


## järtsy

^Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein että olet sitä mieltä että nykyaikaisessa endurossa on agressiivisempi ajoasento kuin XC pyörässä? Minusta XC pyörän pylly pystyssä/pää alhaalla ajoasento on nimenomaan agressiivisempi..

----------


## Jussiko

Oikein olet ÄmTee asian sisäistänyt eli Neuron on varmasti Spectralia parempi ja tehokkaampi pyörä helpohkojen polkujen ja tasaisten maastojen ajoihin, eikä Neuronista reservit ihan heti ole loppumassa taitojen kehittyessä ja maastojen vaikeutuessa. Ei Neuronin geometria nyt niin vanhaaliittoa ole, kuin täällä välillä annetaan ymmärtää.. 

Suosittelen yleisesti Canyonia tai muita budjettimallin postimyyntipyöriä miettivien katsastamaan myös Polygonin malliston, kun kotimainen jälleenmyyjä löytyy Keravalta ja pyörien saatavuuskin kohtalaisen hyvä. Veljelläni ollut vanhemman mallinen Siskiu T8 aktiivisessa ajossa reilun vuoden ja ollut hinta-laatusuhteeltaan erinomainen peli. Tämän vuotinen T8 näyttää entistä paremmalta, kun suhteuttaa hinnan, osat ja geometrian hintapyyntöön.

----------


## kauris

> ^Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein että olet sitä mieltä että nykyaikaisessa endurossa on agressiivisempi ajoasento kuin XC pyörässä? Minusta XC pyörän pylly pystyssä/pää alhaalla ajoasento on nimenomaan agressiivisempi..



Suomenkielessä ja englanninkielessä näillä tarkoitetaan usein eri asiaa. Englanniksi agressiivinen keulakulma on loiva ja ajoasentona aggressiivinen tarkoittaa alamäkiajon suuntaan sopivampaa pyörää. Suomeksi agressiivinen voi tarkoittaa etukenoa xc tyyppistä ajoasentoa ja jyrkkää keulaa.

----------


## Jantsa

Neuronia alle vaan! Oon ainakin todennut sen loistavaksi lenkkipyöräksi eteläsuomen poluille.
Itsellä myös -19 strive toisena pyöränä ja kyllä neuron on huomattavasti sähäkämpi ja tehokkaampi perus polkuajossa.

----------


## Antza44

> Joo, onhan tuo Spectral 29 varmasti hyvä valinta jos kaipaa "aggro long-travel rock-smasher" -tyyppistä kulkinetta. Itse haen tuohon verrattuna parempaa polkemistehokkuutta ja responsiivisempaa pyörää tasaisempaan maastoon helpohkoille poluille ja noita Neuron tarjoaa kyllä mielestäni paremmin. Vanhan liiton vehkeenä näen myös, että ajoasento on miellyttävämpi. Muiden Neuronistien ajatuksia pyörästä kuulisin mielelläni. En kyllä henkilökphtaisesti näe mitään järkeä maksaa vastaavasta pyörästä 4000 eur ja ylikin tavoitellen pelkkää agressiivisempaa ajoasentoa. Huhhuh! Jotenkin on muutenkin kummallista, että enduropyörä sen olla pitää vaikka käsittääkseni täällä Suomen maastoissa välttäisi hyvin kevyt lyhytjoustoinen XC-pyörä.



Neuronin ja Spectralien hinta ero on muutaman satasen Neuronin hyväksi, kun vertaa vastaavia malleja. Tietty alumiinisia saa halvemmalla. Kerran jo painoit entteriä Neuronille, niin mikset tekisi toistekkin, jos siinä asiat kohtaa makuusi. Tosin saatavuudet alkaa olla aika huonot. 

Suomessa, niin kuin muuallakin pärjää varmaan millä vaan nyky pyörällä vauhdit sovittaen. Itse en myöskään hae enska jyrää vaan kyvykästä polkemistehokasta traili pyörää. Samoja polkuja ajoin aikoinaan aloittaessani täysjäykällä 26" naisten teräs Scotilla ja sit XC 29" jotka nekin on nykyään aika trailpyöriä geo verraten 10v takasiin, sitten ajelin montavuotta täysjäykillä läskeillä ja siinäkin on joustokeula nykyään ja varmaan pärjäis kaikki ajotkin silläkin edellee, mut joo. 

Itse jotenkin ajelen aina niin sekalaisesti, että panostan ennemmin yhteen hyvään jokapaikan höylä tyyppiseen pyörään, kun lähtiessä ei tiedä mihin sitä ajautuu. Oishan ton LTD.n hinnalla saanu 2 pyörää, mut sen verran on tunteja takana, et asiat pitää olla oman halun tasalla. 4 vuottakin kun taas ajelee sillä, ni onhan se hintasa haukkunu. Mullakin kaverit kauhistelee aina harrastus euroja ja samalla tuuletetaan vaik peltilehmään 10 kertanen hinta, no kukin tyylillään.

----------


## ÄmTee

> ^Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein että olet sitä mieltä että nykyaikaisessa endurossa on agressiivisempi ajoasento kuin XC pyörässä? Minusta XC pyörän pylly pystyssä/pää alhaalla ajoasento on nimenomaan agressiivisempi..



Niin, tässä vertasin Neuronia ja Spectral 29, joista jälkimmäisessä on mielestäni agressiivisempi ajoasento. Vai olenko nyt ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin? Itse pidän enemmän pystymmästä ajoasennosta.





> Oikein olet ÄmTee asian sisäistänyt eli Neuron on varmasti Spectralia parempi ja tehokkaampi pyörä helpohkojen polkujen ja tasaisten maastojen ajoihin, eikä Neuronista reservit ihan heti ole loppumassa taitojen kehittyessä ja maastojen vaikeutuessa. Ei Neuronin geometria nyt niin vanhaaliittoa ole, kuin täällä välillä annetaan ymmärtää.. 
> 
> Suosittelen yleisesti Canyonia tai muita budjettimallin postimyyntipyöriä miettivien katsastamaan myös Polygonin malliston, kun kotimainen jälleenmyyjä löytyy Keravalta ja pyörien saatavuuskin kohtalaisen hyvä. Veljelläni ollut vanhemman mallinen Siskiu T8 aktiivisessa ajossa reilun vuoden ja ollut hinta-laatusuhteeltaan erinomainen peli. Tämän vuotinen T8 näyttää entistä paremmalta, kun suhteuttaa hinnan, osat ja geometrian hintapyyntöön.



Tuo Polygon on kyllä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan mielenkiintoinen. Ehkä enemmän alamäkivoittoinen pyörä kuitenkin sekin ainakin Neuroniin verrattuna.

----------


## järtsy

> Niin, tässä vertasin Neuronia ja Spectral 29, joista jälkimmäisessä on mielestäni agressiivisempi ajoasento. Vai olenko nyt ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin? Itse pidän enemmän pystymmästä ajoasennosta.



En nyt ole Neuronia ajanut mutta niinkuin karkeasti tuossa aiemmin kuvailin XC pyörän ajoasentoa niin kyllä se minusta on agressiivisempi, toisin sanoen traili ja enskoissa pystympi jos mietitään penkistä ajamista.

----------


## järtsy

katsoin nyt molempia ja geo taulukkoa, jo sivuprofiilista näkee että neuronissa satula ylempänä stongaa ja stack mitta vahvistaa tämän.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

> ^Runko on pyörän sielu! Se on ihan sama mitä osaa siihen itselle väränlaiseen runkoon pulttaa kiinni, se ei tee siitä hyvää. Koe-ajoa vaan tai sit ostat jonkun ja ajat vaihdat sitten, kun tiedät mitä haluat. Itse en enään vanhan liiton geometriasta pyörää ostaisi vaikka saisin kuinka halvalla. 
> 
> Itse tilasin 29 Spectralin sekalaiseen lenkkiajoon. Itse tykkään vääntää mäkiä ylöskin ja haastaa teknisesti itseäni. Polkemis tehokkuus on tärkeää. Nopeaa kyvykästä trailipyörää hain katotaan mentiinkö mettään, kun se joskus saapuu. Lyhempijoustoisiakin uuden skenen trailipyöriä on paljon tarjolla, mut toinen pyöräni on painavahko 140/130 joustava 29+, niin halusin mielummin enemmän, kuin vähemmän joustoa, koska pyörän on selvittä paikasta, kuin paikasta säälimättä.
> 
> Pyörien saatavuuskin rajoittaa kivasti vaihtoehtoja, kun kaikkei ei saa vaikka haluasi. Omanikin tilasin jo joulukuun 9 päivä, ni silti jännittää saako sen oikeasti kevääksi.



Ihan vaan uteliaisuudesta kysyn, että mitä sulla luvattiin toimitusajaksi tilatessa? Oma Spectral tilattu helmikuun alussa ja toimitusajaksi ilmoitti maalis-huhtikuun vaihdetta. Toivottavasti olisi edes sinnepäin.

----------


## Antza44

> Ihan vaan uteliaisuudesta kysyn, että mitä sulla luvattiin toimitusajaksi tilatessa? Oma Spectral tilattu helmikuun alussa ja toimitusajaksi ilmoitti maalis-huhtikuun vaihdetta. Toivottavasti olisi edes sinnepäin.



Piti jo tulla Tammikuun puoli välissä Sit siirty maaliskuun alkuun ja nyt pitäs tulla maalis-huhtikuun vaihteessa. 22.3 pitäs olla kasaus. Mikä malli ja koko sulle tulossa?

----------


## ÄmTee

> katsoin nyt molempia ja geo taulukkoa, jo sivuprofiilista näkee että neuronissa satula ylempänä stongaa ja stack mitta vahvistaa tämän.



Ok. Itse olen jotenkin muodostanut käsityksen, että matalammassa ja pidemmässä pyörässä ajoasento olis myös matalampi ja pidempi (=aggressiivisempi). Myös geometriset laskelmat mielestäni tukee asiaa. Stack-to-reach suhde Neuronissa 1,42:1 ja Spectral 29:ssa 1,35:1. Lisäksi: Spectral 29 has a slightly more forward-leaning position whereas Neuron has a more neutral riding position.

----------


## Antza44

> Niin, tässä vertasin Neuronia ja Spectral 29, joista jälkimmäisessä on mielestäni agressiivisempi ajoasento. Vai olenko nyt ymmärtänyt jotenkin väärin? Itse pidän enemmän pystymmästä ajoasennosta.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuo Polygon on kyllä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan mielenkiintoinen. Ehkä enemmän alamäkivoittoinen pyörä kuitenkin sekin ainakin Neuroniin verrattuna.



Minun sanoma vanhanliiton geometria tarkoittaa juurikin, että ajo-asento penkistä on makaava, koska on loiva satulakulma. Lisäksi tuohon yhtälöön lyhyt reach aiheuttaa sen, että stemmi pitää olla pitkä, että putkelta ajo-asentoon saa tilaa. Polygonin ja Spectralin geot antaa penkistä suht pystyn ajoasennon halutessa, mutta silti putkelta on tilaa lyhyelläkin stemmillä. Minusta juuri tuo nykyinen ajatus jyrkästä satulakulmasta tuo sitä ylösnousu kykyä. Joku 65.5 keulakulma tai ei tee trailipyörästä mitenkään huonoa vaan päinvastoin se on tätäpäivää. Minusta traili pyörän pitää nimen omaan olla kyvykäs ylös sekä alas ja se yleensä toteutuu näillä uuden liiton trailipyörillä. esim Ibiksen Ripley  ja YT.n IZZo on varmasti vielä tehokkaampia poljettavia, kuin Spectral lyhyempien joustomatkojensa ansiosta, mutta siitä seurannee omat rajoituksensa sit.

----------


## Sambolo

Ja jos tuntuu että neuron liian vanhahtava ja spectral liian raju niin tosiaan muitakin pyörämerkkejä on. Lyhyempi joustoisia modernin geon pyöriäkin löytyy, tosin onko saatavilla niin eri asia. Mut esim aiemmin mainittu yt izzo sekä vaikka norco optic, transition spur, stumpjumpper ja mitä kaikkea noita nyt onkaan.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

> Piti jo tulla Tammikuun puoli välissä Sit siirty maaliskuun alkuun ja nyt pitäs tulla maalis-huhtikuun vaihteessa. 22.3 pitäs olla kasaus. Mikä malli ja koko sulle tulossa?



CF 7 malli XL koossa. Tuliko sulle ilmotusta, että toimitus siirtyy? Tilanne tietysti maailmalla on mikä on, mutta onhan se p*skaa ettei nuo ilmoitetut ajat pidä ollenkaan. No toivottavasti saadaan pyörät ennen kesää. Tarkoittaako tuo arvioitu toimitus muuten sitä, että pyörän pitäisi olla perillä tuolloin, vai sitä että saavat lähetettyä sen tuolloin?

----------


## Antza44

> CF 7 malli XL koossa. Tuliko sulle ilmotusta, että toimitus siirtyy? Tilanne tietysti maailmalla on mikä on, mutta onhan se p*skaa ettei nuo ilmoitetut ajat pidä ollenkaan. No toivottavasti saadaan pyörät ennen kesää. Tarkoittaako tuo arvioitu toimitus muuten sitä, että pyörän pitäisi olla perillä tuolloin, vai sitä että saavat lähetettyä sen tuolloin?



Aina on sähköposti ilmoitus tullut. Mulla kasauspäivä pitäs olla nyt 22.3 aspan tiedon mukaan ja sähköpostin arviotu toimituspäivä tehtaalta on 29.3-2.4 vois kuvitella, että toi olis sit jo perillä olo päivä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> CF 7 malli XL koossa. Tuliko sulle ilmotusta, että toimitus siirtyy? Tilanne tietysti maailmalla on mikä on, mutta onhan se p*skaa ettei nuo ilmoitetut ajat pidä ollenkaan. No toivottavasti saadaan pyörät ennen kesää. Tarkoittaako tuo arvioitu toimitus muuten sitä, että pyörän pitäisi olla perillä tuolloin, vai sitä että saavat lähetettyä sen tuolloin?



Mulla on Stoic tilauksessa, ja siinäkin ilmoitettiin viivästyksestä. Toimitus piti olla tämän kuun puolivälissä, uusi aika huhtikuun alussa. Toivottavasti se pitää niin ehtii vielä mukavasti kauden alkuun.

----------


## hakpas

> Minun sanoma vanhanliiton geometria tarkoittaa juurikin, että ajo-asento penkistä on makaava, koska on loiva satulakulma. Lisäksi tuohon yhtälöön lyhyt reach aiheuttaa sen, että stemmi pitää olla pitkä, että putkelta ajo-asentoon saa tilaa. Polygonin ja Spectralin geot antaa penkistä suht pystyn ajoasennon halutessa, mutta silti putkelta on tilaa lyhyelläkin stemmillä. Minusta juuri tuo nykyinen ajatus jyrkästä satulakulmasta tuo sitä ylösnousu kykyä. Joku 65.5 keulakulma tai ei tee trailipyörästä mitenkään huonoa vaan päinvastoin se on tätäpäivää. Minusta traili pyörän pitää nimen omaan olla kyvykäs ylös sekä alas ja se yleensä toteutuu näillä uuden liiton trailipyörillä. esim Ibiksen Ripley  ja YT.n IZZo on varmasti vielä tehokkaampia poljettavia, kuin Spectral lyhyempien joustomatkojensa ansiosta, mutta siitä seurannee omat rajoituksensa sit.



Juuri samaa mieltä. Ainoa negatiivinen puoli minkä itse koen nykyisissä trailipyörissä, on pitkän akselivälin tuoma tilantarve ahtailla jyrkkämutkaisilla poluille. Ongelma tuo ei ole mutta sen kyllä huomaa.

Jouston määrästä vielä että pelkästä numerosta ei pidä vetää liikaa johtopäätöksiä. Itsellä oli 2018 Spectral. 140mm takajoustolla, ihan loistava trailipyörä. Mutta nykyinen erimerkkinen 160mm joustolla pesee polkemistehokkuudessa tuon ihan selkeästi. Pyörän geolla ja ja eritoten takajousituksen toteutus tavalla on yllättävän suuri merkitys. 

Molemmat, Neuron ja Spectral ovat varmasti ihan loistavia trailipyöriä suomen maastoihin, omaan makuun jälkimmäisen geo olis houkuttelevampi.

----------


## Antza44

> Juuri samaa mieltä. Ainoa negatiivinen puoli minkä itse koen nykyisissä trailipyörissä, on pitkän akselivälin tuoma tilantarve ahtailla jyrkkämutkaisilla poluille. Ongelma tuo ei ole mutta sen kyllä huomaa.
> 
> Jouston määrästä vielä että pelkästä numerosta ei pidä vetää liikaa johtopäätöksiä. Itsellä oli 2018 Spectral. 140mm takajoustolla, ihan loistava trailipyörä. Mutta nykyinen erimerkkinen 160mm joustolla pesee polkemistehokkuudessa tuon ihan selkeästi. Pyörän geolla ja ja eritoten takajousituksen toteutus tavalla on yllättävän suuri merkitys. 
> 
> Molemmat, Neuron ja Spectral ovat varmasti ihan loistavia trailipyöriä suomen maastoihin, omaan makuun jälkimmäisen geo olis houkuttelevampi.



Uutta 29 Spectralia on kehuttu tehokkaammaksi polkea, kuin vastaavilla joustoilla olevaa Spessun uutta Stumppi evoa, jota on jossain kehuttu polkemis tehokkaaksi. Itse olin pitkään haaveillut Ibiksen Ripmosta, mutta 29 Spectral jotenkin iski sydämmeen ja L koko on pikkasen isompi vastaten nykyistä hyväksihavaittua pyöräni kokoa. Sehän tässä jännittää, että onko se sit oikeasti tehokas polkea. Mikä sinulla on tuo nykyinen mitä vertasit vanhaan Spectraliin? Uutta 29 on kehuttu polkemis tehokkuudessa tuohon 27.5" Spectraliin verrattuna.

----------


## hakpas

^Propain tyee 29

----------


## simtee

> Uutta 29 Spectralia on kehuttu tehokkaammaksi polkea, kuin vastaavilla joustoilla olevaa Spessun uutta Stumppi evoa, jota on jossain kehuttu polkemis tehokkaaksi. Itse olin pitkään haaveillut Ibiksen Ripmosta, mutta 29 Spectral jotenkin iski sydämmeen ja L koko on pikkasen isompi vastaten nykyistä hyväksihavaittua pyöräni kokoa. Sehän tässä jännittää, että onko se sit oikeasti tehokas polkea. Mikä sinulla on tuo nykyinen mitä vertasit vanhaan Spectraliin? Uutta 29 on kehuttu polkemis tehokkuudessa tuohon 27.5" Spectraliin verrattuna.



Olisi hieno päästä testaamaan peräkkäin jonkun merkin lyhyt- ja pitkäjoustoista täpäriä suunnilleen samalla geometrialla.  Nyt monesti verrataan esim. lyhytjoustoista vanhalla geolla olevaa pyörää uudemmalla geolla varustettuun pitkäjoustoiseen ja todetaan, että kasvaneesta joustosta huolimatta polkemistehokkuus on hyvä.  Tämä pitää varmasti paikkansa jo pelkästään jyrkemmästä satulaputken kulmastakin johtuen, mutta uskoisin, että vastaavilla geometrioilla lyhytjoustoinen on kuitenkin aina selkeästi tehokkaampi ajaa.  Muutenkin tämä polkemistehokkuus on hankalasti mitattavissa ja siksi aiheesta on paljon perusteettomiakin mielipiteitä.

Mutta uusi 29 Spectral on varmasti loistava peli yleiskäyttöön (parkit ja polut), hintakin on todella kohdallaan.  Ehkä johonkin marakisoihin sitten jotain kevyempää lyhyellä joustolla.

----------


## Affen

Mulla on nyt ollut kohta pari kuukautta Spectralin 29er ja on kyllä yllättävän hyvä poljettava ja muutenkin olen ajo-ominaisuuksiin tyytyväinen, lumien sulamista odotellessa. Kannattaa ottaa sitten huomioon että pyörä ei oikeasti ole ihan geometriataululon mukainen, etenkään 160mm keulalla. Reach on CF8 low asennossa lähempänä 475 kuin 485.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Oiskohan ilmotetut lukemat 150mm keulalla sag huomioiden. Miten sulla meni toimituksen kanssa? Vai oliko noita vielä varastossa kun tilasit?

----------


## Antza44

> Mulla on nyt ollut kohta pari kuukautta Spectralin 29er ja on kyllä yllättävän hyvä poljettava ja muutenkin olen ajo-ominaisuuksiin tyytyväinen, lumien sulamista odotellessa. Kannattaa ottaa sitten huomioon että pyörä ei oikeasti ole ihan geometriataululon mukainen, etenkään 160mm keulalla. Reach on CF8 low asennossa lähempänä 475 kuin 485.



Onko se perä oikeasti stabiilin tuntuinen putkelta polettaessa vai keinuuko paljon kehujen vastaisesti? Mitäs pyöriä sulla on ollut ennen, mihin vois vertaa perän toimintaa?

Tuo on ärsyttävää, kun Canyon ei voi ilmoittaa kaikkia 4 eri geometria. Testeissä ei kuitenkaan ole pieneksi haukuttu vaan mielummin isommaksi, kuin muita nyky L koko joissa melki kaikissa on tuo 475 reach. Tosin siinä yhdessä testissä oli mittailtu pienemmäksi. https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-s...on-spectral-29
Mut jos se olis noin pien, kun tossa on mittailtu luulis, et monissa testeissä olis tohon puututtu.

Itse olen kuitenkin vain 180cm ja minusta tuo L 485 reach on 40mm stemmilä aikas just tosin nykyistäkin ajan 50mm stemmillä 480/484 ilmoitetuilla reacheilla, mutta eihän tuo reach kokototuutta pelkästään kerro. Jotkun 5mm heitot on niin pieniä ja yleensä samassa pyörässä kulmien aiheuttamat muutokset sen verran pieniä ohjaamon kokoon, että niillä ei ole väliä, jos lähtökohtaisesti ilmoitetut mitat pitää kutinsa jossain mahdollisessa asennossa.

Liekö sitten 150mm keulalla loivassa asennossa ilmoitettu. Kulmathan pitäisi muuttua samaksi 160mm korkeassa asennossa, mutta keskiön korkeus nousee.

----------


## ÄmTee

> Neuronia alle vaan! Oon ainakin todennut sen loistavaksi lenkkipyöräksi eteläsuomen poluille.
> Itsellä myös -19 strive toisena pyöränä ja kyllä neuron on huomattavasti sähäkämpi ja tehokkaampi perus polkuajossa.



Kiitos näistä ajatuksista. Juuri noita ominaisuuksia kyllä itse painottaisin. Eiköhän Neuron ole kuitenkin ominaisuuksiltaan nimenomaan trail-pyörän arkkityyppi. Vielä hieman haluaisin kaivella näkemyksiä, että minkälaisessa ajossa mahdollisesti Neuronin raja sitten tulee käytännössä vastaan. En näe, että omaan ajoon tulisi sisältymään juurikaan teknistä kovavauhtista alamäkiajoa, joten kannattaako niitä ominaisuuksia sitten painottaa niin, että menettää polkemis- ja kiipeämistehokkuudessa, sähäkkyydessä ja responsiivisuudessa? Täytyy kyllä vielä käydä koeajamassa joku modernin geon pyörä, mutta kyllä minulle on muodostunut käsitys, että Neuronin ajoasento olisi mukavampi kuin esim. Spectral 29 ja tätäkin pidän tärkeänä ominaisuutena. Miten sinä vertaisit Neuronin ja Striven ajoasentoa?

Edit: Vai ehkä minun pitäisi uskoa, että pyörä on keksitty uudelleen? Pyörän voi keksiä uudelleen - HS Visio | HS.fi

----------


## kauris

Minun mielestä mietit hieman liikaa "ajoasentoa". Neuronin ja Striven ja siinä välissä olevan Spectralin ajoasento sinänsä ei ole se merkityksellisin siihen mikä niistä sopii sinun käyttöösi ja mikä ehkä ei. Enemmän se on se kokonaisuus johon kuuluu geometria, rungon ja osien paino, joustomatka ja yhtenä merkittävänä renkaat. Neuronissa nuo kaikki tähtäävät enemmän polkemistehokkuuteen, keveyteen, suurempaan ketteryyteen. Hintana tästä on kestävyys, vakaus ja tukevuus ja mukavuus (joustomatka) rankemmassa käytössä ja ominaisuudet selvästi rankemmassa käytössä, erityisesti alamäkipainotteisessa. 

Minun mielestä kuulostaa selkeästi siltä, että Neuron olisi kuvailemaasi käyttöön sopivin pyörä. Ja kyllä silläkin voi ajaa missä vain maastossa, myös käydä vierailemassa bikeparkissa. Itselläni kun oli Spectral telakalla vähän aikaa niin kävin ajamassa parkissa takajäykällä, 110 mm edestä joustavalla xc-geometrian Canyon Grand Canyonilla. Kyllä sillä kaikki Nuuksion bike parkin radat ajoi läpi ihan kohtalaista vauhtia. Neuron olisi ollut siihen verrattuna suurta luksusta. Mutta vakavammin, esim bike-parkissa sellaisissa jyrkissä isoa kivikkoa sisältävissä ajolinjoissa pidempijoustoiset enduro-kategorian pyörät mahdollistaa vähän kovemman vauhdin, mukavamman kyydin ja kuskille helpomman  ja varmemmalta tuntuvan suorittamisen lyhyempijoustoiseen, vähän kenties jyrkemmän keulakulman tai lyhyemmän akselivälin trailitäpäriin verrattuna. Mutta "tavallisisilla" metsäpoluilla Neuron taas kulkee kevyemmän tuntuisesti, kiihtyy aavistuksen helpommin, saattaa tuntuu näppärämmältä jne. Ei siis silti, etteikö helpohkoillakin poluilla ajaisi silti kivasti esim uudella Spectralilla. 

Ja vielä toistamiseen, valitulla renkaalla on erittäin huomattava merkitys keveyden tunteeseen. Alamäki, enduropyörän esim 1300 grammaa kappale painavat vahvoilla kyljillä olevat (vaikka Schwalben Magic Mary pehmeällä kumiseoksella ja Super Gravity kyljillä tai Maxxis Assegai/DHF/DHRII DD-kyljillä ja pehmeällä seoksella) pitävät hienosti ja kestävät kivikkoa pienehköillä paineilla mutta ovat raskaan tuntuiset polkea oli pyörä mikä tahansa. Tuntuu, että loiviin alamäkiinkin pitää polkea ettei vauhti ala hidastumaan. Sitten taas Maxxiksen pieninappulaisemmat renkaat tavallisella Exo-kyljellä tai Schwalben esim nobby nicit rullaavalla seoksella ja ohuemmilla kyljillä (jotka painavat noin 900 grammaa) antavat edellisiin verrattuna tunteen, että pyörä kulkee huomattavasti kevyemmin. Mutta esim nämä exo (ei siis exo+ tai DD, saati DH) kylkiset renkaat taas eivät tunnu kestävän läheskään yhtä pientä painetta ilman, että sitten puhkeavat terävää kivikkoa sisältävissä alamäissä. Ja painavammalla kuskilla (tai kevyellläkin mutta kovaa ajavalla) ongelma saattaa olla myös vauhdikkaassa kaarreajossa (siis tyyliin bike-parkin bermikurveissa) se,  että kumi tuntuu epävakaalta tai jopa alkaa taittumaan alle ilman, että paineen nostaa lukemiin joka taas vaikuttaa merkittävästi pitoa huonontaen.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Mietin itsekkin Neuronin ja uuden Spectralin välillä. Neuronin 140/130mm jousto olisi varmasti riittänyt ihan hyvin, myös niihin bike park vierailuihin. Spectraliin kuitenkin kallistuin Neuronin jyrkähkön keulakulman ja lyhyen reachin takia. Neuronissa nuo mitat vastasi aika lähelle nykyistä jäykkäperääni ja pitkänä kaverina halusin pyörään lisää pituutta. 

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää onko uutta Neuronia tulossa lähiaikoina. Nyt Neuron ja uusi Spectral alkavat olla aika kaukana toisistaan.

Onhan noita tosiaan muitakin merkkejä miltä löytyy pyöriä noiden kahden välistä. Saatavuus tietysi tällä hetkellä voi olla heikkoa. Esimerkiksi YT Izzo vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta jos etsii tehokasta jokapaikan höylää.

----------


## mthamala

Käännetään hieman keskustelun kulmaa nyt kun uusia pyöriä alkaa* Suomeenkin tippumaan. Runkosuojaus mietityttää: Ridewrapillä ei ole vielä saatavilla "tailored" kittiä (=täysi suojaus) L-koon Spectraliin. Neuvoivat harkitsemaan "covered" kittiä (pahimmat paikat suojattu). Mitä mieltä olette, onko tuo covered kit järkevä vai kannattaako odottaa oikean kokoista tailored kittiä (tai tilata esim. invisiframe, jos se nyt UK:sta tulisi)? Kannattaako tilata myös etuhaarukalle suoja?

https://www.ridewrap.ca/products/cov...rotection-kit/

*) Itsellä 6.12. tilatulle L-koon Spectral 29 CF8:lle siirtyi toimitus tältä viikolta huhtikuun alkuun. Sopii toivoa ettei siirry enempää.

----------


## kauris

Suojaus tai täyssuojaus ei ole välttämätöntä mutta pienen naarmun syntymisen tai hankauksen aiheuttamaa kyseisen maalikohdan haalistumista toki ehkäisee. Tyylliin vaakaputki haalistuu kohdasta, johon housut / polvisuojat osuu aina vähän väliä. Toki se suojakalvo naarmuuntuu ja haalistuu mutta alla on virheetön pinta piilossa  :Hymy: 

Jos teipit laittaisin niin laittaisin ehdottomasti ne heti uutena. Eli tailored kittiä ei ole niin sitten pahimmat paikat. Ja nehän voi toki laitella myös metritavarana myytävästä kiveniskuteipistä. 
Jos pyörässä on mattapinta niin teippaus ei ole niin hyvän näköinen ja/tai muuttaa ulkonäön. Teippihän muuttaa mattapinnan kiiltäväksi ja ero teipattujen ja teippaamattomien kohtien välillä on huomattavan suuri.

----------


## Antza44

^ ^^Invisen teippisarjaa saa matta/kiiltävä kombona se olis paras minusta ja teipit vaikutti ehkä laadukkaimmalta. Meinasin tilaa jo ennen breksittiä, mut nuukuus iski sillon vielä. Postit oli aika suolaset. Tuolta sai myös haarukkaan suojat. Jotain 150€ olis ollu kaikkineen. Pitäs varmaan taas alkaa tutkia miten tilaus on nyt muuttunu ja maksaako vie enemmän.

Tai sit vedän vaan taas Bilteman kirkkaalla kiven iskulla kriittiset paikat.

@ÄmTee minusta edelleen Spactralin ajo-asento on pystympi ja mukavampi istualtaan ajella. Neuronin ja Striven ajoasennot on samankaltaiset keskenää. Penkkit takana lyhyt reach=ahdas ohjaamo seisoaltaan paino takana keulii mäissä herkemmi tai pitkä stemmi=makaavampi ajoasento penkistä ja tilaa seisoaltaan, mutta ei silti ehkä yhtä paljon, kuin Spectralissa, jossa silti penkistä pystympi ajoasento.

 Mikä sulla on tavoite aikataulu saada pyörä alle? Minusta aika turhaa pohtia malleja mitä ei saa kesäksi alle, jos pyöräily on pää-asia eikä specsaaminen. Kannattai tutkia niitä haluamiasia malleja mitä on edes toivoa saada ajoon.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Gorilla teippiä vetäsin vaakaputkiin. Aika huomaamaton asennus tuli

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ÄmTee

> Mikä sulla on tavoite aikataulu saada pyörä alle? Minusta aika turhaa pohtia malleja mitä ei saa kesäksi alle, jos pyöräily on pää-asia eikä specsaaminen. Kannattai tutkia niitä haluamiasia malleja mitä on edes toivoa saada ajoon.



Neuron 7:ta on tilaus sisässä ja toimitus olisi toivon mukaan huhtikuussa. Siinä kohtaisi osat, käyttötarkoitus ja hinta. Ajatukset nyt kuitenkin edelleen harhailee ehkä eniten tuon geometria-asian suhteen. Noissa parissa testeissä pyörä on kuitenkin konservatiivisesta geosta huolimatta pärjännyt todella hyvin vertautuen esim. Trek Fuel EX:ään. Spectral 29 on minun maksuhalukkuuden ulottumattomissa ja ennen kaikkea siinä saatavuus jo tälle kaudelle mahdoton. Osien suhteen olisin tyytyväinen Foxin keulaan ja iskariin sekä Shimanon SLX voimansiirtoon. Budjetti mielellään maksimissaan noin 2500 eur. Tuo Polygon Siskiu T8 olisi geon puolesta nykypäivää, mutta tarpeisiini nähden mm. rengastus ehkä liian järeä. Lisäksi Tektron jarrut ja mm. stonga menisi ehkä heti uusintaan, jolloin hinta jo karkaa... Mitäs muita vaihtoehtoja näette? Silmiin osui äkkiseltään Giant Trance X 29 2, joka vielä voisi mennä budjetin puolesta, saatavuudesta en tiedä.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Saracenhan julkas just uudet pyörät. Ainakin hinta on aika hyvässä linjassa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Jos tilauskin on jo sisässä ni pitäytyisin siinä Neuronissa. Tuolla budgetilla varmasti hyvä pyörä.

----------


## mthamala

> ^ ^^Invisen teippisarjaa saa matta/kiiltävä kombona se olis paras minusta ja teipit vaikutti ehkä laadukkaimmalta. Meinasin tilaa jo ennen breksittiä, mut nuukuus iski sillon vielä. Postit oli aika suolaset. Tuolta sai myös haarukkaan suojat. Jotain 150€ olis ollu kaikkineen. Pitäs varmaan taas alkaa tutkia miten tilaus on nyt muuttunu ja maksaako vie enemmän.
> 
> Tai sit vedän vaan taas Bilteman kirkkaalla kiven iskulla kriittiset paikat.



Laskeskelin, että Invisiframen suoja maksaisi 150€, kun joutuu maksamaan kalliin kuriirin lisäksi Suomen ALV:n (ja ainakaan ostoskorissa eivät vähennä brittien ALV:a vaikka sen saisi käsittääkseni tehdä). Aivan sairas hinta kaavojen mukaan leikatusta teipistä.

Taitaa olla tyytyminen alkuun Bilteman teippiin ja mahdollisesti Ridewrap sitten kun saavat L-koon kaavat Spectralille. Toi Ridewrap covered kit ei kuvien perusteella enää ihan olennaisesti eroa itse teipatusta. 

Olisiko tämä 8cm leveä teippi sopivaa tavaraa DIY teippaukseen? https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...lvo-2000034957

Olispa muuten kova, jos pyöräily-yhteisö alkaisi tuottaa eri runkomalleista omaa avointa suojateippaustietokantaa, johon/josta ladata kaavat omaan pyörään.

----------


## Antza44

> Laskeskelin, että Invisiframen suoja maksaisi 150€, kun joutuu maksamaan kalliin kuriirin lisäksi Suomen ALV:n (ja ainakaan ostoskorissa eivät vähennä brittien ALV:a vaikka sen saisi käsittääkseni tehdä). Aivan sairas hinta kaavojen mukaan leikatusta teipistä.
> 
> Taitaa olla tyytyminen alkuun Bilteman teippiin ja mahdollisesti Ridewrap sitten kun saavat L-koon kaavat Spectralille. Toi Ridewrap covered kit ei kuvien perusteella enää ihan olennaisesti eroa itse teipatusta. 
> 
> Olisiko tämä 8cm leveä teippi sopivaa tavaraa DIY teippaukseen? https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...lvo-2000034957
> 
> Olispa muuten kova, jos pyöräily-yhteisö alkaisi tuottaa eri runkomalleista omaa avointa suojateippaustietokantaa, johon/josta ladata kaavat omaan pyörään.



https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...lvo-2000031843
Taitaa olla tuota mitä mä olen useamman vuoden laitellut. Gorillaa taidan kans laittaa takarenkaan etupuolelle ja tehä siitä samalla lipan ettei kaikki paska ole takahaarukan ja rungonvälissä.

----------


## Bnito

Suosittelen kyllä hakemaan bilteman teipin sijaan Etrasta 3m teippiä, hinta on suolaisempi mutta on kyllä laadultaan todella hyvää. Olisiko n.40-50€ rulla jolla itse sain aika kokonaisvaltaisesti oman pyöräni teipattua. Tuo muotoutuu helposti ja pysyy kyllä paikoillaan tosi hyvin. Aiemmin olen noilla halvemmilla myös teipannut (biltema/motonet) ja ne on kyllä alkaneet repsotteleen ajan saatossa ja ovat paljon jäykempää ja hankalammin käsiteltävää.

Omat ajot on pitkälti bikeparkissa ja satunnaisia mettälenkkejä. teippi on suojannut hyvin ja on suhteellisen huomaamaton.

Toki oman aikansa saa askarrella jos vertaa esim invisframeen.

----------


## äkssee

> Suosittelen kyllä hakemaan bilteman teipin sijaan Etrasta 3m teippiä, hinta on suolaisempi mutta on kyllä laadultaan todella hyvää. Olisiko n.40-50€ rulla jolla itse sain aika kokonaisvaltaisesti oman pyöräni teipattua. Tuo muotoutuu helposti ja pysyy kyllä paikoillaan tosi hyvin. Aiemmin olen noilla halvemmilla myös teipannut (biltema/motonet) ja ne on kyllä alkaneet repsotteleen ajan saatossa ja ovat paljon jäykempää ja hankalammin käsiteltävää.
> 
> Omat ajot on pitkälti bikeparkissa ja satunnaisia mettälenkkejä. teippi on suojannut hyvin ja on suhteellisen huomaamaton.
> 
> Toki oman aikansa saa askarrella jos vertaa esim invisframeen.



https://www.nettimaalikauppa.fi/3M-8...ppi-100mm-x25m

24e

----------


## sak

Ämtee:
Tuota geometria pohdintoasi on moni jo kommentoinutkin että se on paljon mistä kukin pitää.
Kyllä neuroni on aivan kykenevä ja ihan hauska alamäkeen sekä piristävä ihan vain helpollakin polulla.
 Ei se mikään huligaanipyörä ole millä mennään manuaalilla pahimmat kivikot ja luisussa kurvit ja bermit. Siis tuntumaltaan, toki näin osaava kuski tekee tälläkin.
Ajoasento on vakiona leppoisa.
Itse päivitin enduro/trail kategorian whyte S150crs:stä, xc/trail-pyärään eli neuron cf.
Keulakulma jyrkkeni 2 astetta ja reach lyheni n.2cm.
Ajoasento pysyi kutakuinkin samana.
Lähdin hakemaan eloisampaa pyörää helpoille poluille ja pyörää joka ei houkuttele reikäpäiseen suoriutumiseen ja hauskanpitoon. Kevyesti kulkevaa mukavaa pyörää pitkillekkin lenkeille.
Hieman varovammin tuolla pitää jyrkät tekniset sekä vauhdikkaat alamäet mennä, sekä droppeihin ei niin suinpäin minä ainakaan uskalla mennä.
Kiipeää ihan ok.
Kyllähän haaveissa pyörii nuo tallboy, ripley, spur,  yms. mutta kokonaisen kuitukanjonin hinnalla jossa on kohtuullinen osakattaus, ei saa edes yllämainituilta edes runkosettiä :Sekaisin:  
Hieman tuli hätä kun uusi spectral29 julkaistiin että tarviin tuollaisen, mutta kyllä Whyte oli spekseiltään niin lähellä ettei muutos ehkä olisi ollut riittävä. Oikein hienolta pyörältä vaikuttaa kyllä.  Napakaksi oli jossain spectralia mainittu.

Tosin todennäköisesti ajaisin nyt 2020 mallin fuel ex:sää jos sen olisi jotenkin saanut ostettua, mutta kun eivät verkkokaupan kautta myyneet ja kyytiä en pyörälle keksinyt.
Tämä jäi hieman harmittamaan.

----------


## Juhojee

Turha niitä pieniä geometrian muutoksia miettiä liikaa. Hyvä kuski ajaa vaikka jopolla ne vaikeat kivikot läpi ja aloittelija joutuu taluttelemaan sen 4000€ endurotykkinsä pahoista paikoista. Eniten vaikuttaa pyörän kulkuun se miten osaa lukea maastoa ja toimia sen pyörän päällä. Ajat sillä Neuronilla nyt ens kesän ja mietit sitten seuraavana kesänä uudestaan että olisiko se kuitenkin joku alamäkipainotteisempi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Turha niitä pieniä geometrian muutoksia miettiä liikaa. Hyvä kuski ajaa vaikka jopolla ne vaikeat kivikot läpi ja aloittelija joutuu taluttelemaan sen 4000€ endurotykkinsä pahoista paikoista. Eniten vaikuttaa pyörän kulkuun se miten osaa lukea maastoa ja toimia sen pyörän päällä. Ajat sillä Neuronilla nyt ens kesän ja mietit sitten seuraavana kesänä uudestaan että olisiko se kuitenkin joku alamäkipainotteisempi.



Näin se on, mut toisaalta miks ostaa se vanhanliiton pyörä nytkään, jos se jo arveluttaa. Itselle loiva satulakulma on nykyään kyllä tosi ahistava, kun penkkiä ei saa tarpeeksi eteen, kuten esim Dudessani tuppaa olla vaivana. 67 keulakulmalla kyllä pärjään jo Trekilläni aika pahastakin varsinkin 51 offsetin keulalla. Itse en kannata Ämteetä ostamaan noin pitkäjoustosta, kuin Spectral välttämättä, mutta vastaavahkolla geolla olevan jossa keula kulma tuolla 67-65 riippuen offsetistä. Mikä se sit määrää alamäki painotteen pitkä jousto vai keulakulma, mua ei kumpikaan haittaa, jos pyörä on leikkisä ja kulkee ylöskinpäin ripeästi.

Mulla Trek Full Stache ja siinä riittää satulaputken jyrkkyys varsinkin perä jyrkkänä. Uuteen Fueliin, lykkäsvät liian loivan satulakulman, niin kuin Slashiinkin. Fuel oli pakko ajaa jyrkässä asennossa ja se oli silti satulakulmaltaan loivemman tuntuinen, kuin omani loivassa asennossa. En tykänny. Muuten kivan tuntuinen peli ns jokapaikan höylä.

Kyllä tollanen moderni geometrianen trailipyörä 120-130 perä ja keula max 140 on Suomen polkuajeluun aika just. Parkkia jos ajaa samalla ja mailmalla jyrkempää, ni sit isompaa tai niinku ite 100kg kuski joka antaa kenkää. Siks määritin itelle, et 36mm keula ja enempi joustoa ja jämympi runko, kuin nykysessä. Kylhän tollalen Ripley tai Izzo tai vastaava olis kiva, mut kun ei sit taas jaksais himmailla ja en osaa lähtä ajaan vaan nättiä lenkkiä, mut näin vain mulla ja mun ajotunneilla todettu. Vaikka parkki ajossa oon ihan nöösi on se niin oma mailma hyppyineen mitä ei ole normi lenkkiajossa päässy treenaan. 

Toisaalta se onkin mulle se 5-6 kertaa vuodessa, kun ajan parkissa, muuten tykkään ajaa näitä meidän mahtavia Tiirismaan mäkiä ylös alas ja ristiin, en vaan jaksa ajaa autolla toistatuntia suuntaansa vs samassa ajassa ajaa omilla poluilla jo siedettävän lenkin, siksi itsekkin kuulutan polkemistehokkuuden perään ja tällä tarkoitan sitä, että se pyörä oikeesti liikkuu polettaessa, eikä että sillä pystyy ajaan ylöskin. Rengaskombotki valkkaan tuon mukaan. Tosin 3" en ole Maxxisen 3C terroja saanut paskottua Huckeilla vaikka monille nää pienemmässä koossa on toivottomat keston suhteen.

Toisaalta en kuunan ostaisi Striveä endoropyöräksikään vaikka se olisi eka enduropyöräni tai ekaksi mtb.si vaikka enduro olisi suuntaus. Syy edelleen vanhanliiton geo vaikka vastaavilla on pärjätty vuosia.,

----------


## kauris

> https://www.nettimaalikauppa.fi/3M-8...ppi-100mm-x25m
> 
> 24e



Kiitos vinkistä. Laitoin tilaukseen. Olen suojannut paria perheemme pyörää pahimmista paikoista sillä Bilteman kalvolla ja hiustenkuivaajalla lämmittåmällä se kohtalaisesti taipuu mutkillekin mutta uskon 3m:n olevan parempaa. 3m:ää kyllä joskus googlasin mutta sitä oli vaikea löytää yhtään kohtuuhintaan.

----------


## rndm

Niin siitähän ei päästä mihinkään että se vaatii sen 1-2 pyörää ennenkuin tietää paremmin mitä haluaa ja sen käsityksen sain että tässä ollaan ekaa täpäriä hankkimassa kuitenkin ja nimenomaan polkuajoon. Neuron on varmasti hyvä väline siihen. Jos käy niin että alkaa kovempi rällästys kiinnostamaan niin ei siinä muuta kun pyörä vaihtoon ens talvena. Yhden kauden ajetusta pyörästä saa vielä hyvät rahat myydessä kunhan se on hyvin pidetty.

----------


## mthamala

> Laskeskelin, että Invisiframen suoja maksaisi 150€, kun joutuu maksamaan kalliin kuriirin lisäksi Suomen ALV:n (ja ainakaan ostoskorissa eivät vähennä brittien ALV:a vaikka sen saisi käsittääkseni tehdä). Aivan sairas hinta kaavojen mukaan leikatusta teipistä.
> 
> Taitaa olla tyytyminen alkuun Bilteman teippiin ja mahdollisesti Ridewrap sitten kun saavat L-koon kaavat Spectralille. Toi Ridewrap covered kit ei kuvien perusteella enää ihan olennaisesti eroa itse teipatusta.



Tiedoksi tännekin, jos on samoja pohdintoja,  että kysyin hinnoista ja maksuista Invisiframelta, ja heidän mukaansa ostoskorin hinta 104,99 puntaa sisältäisivät Suomen verot (hoitavat ostajan puolesta), eli euroissa hintaa tulisi jotain 121€. Eipä tuo silti halpaa ole. Ridewrap puolestaan vastasi kyselyyni L-koon Spectralin tailored vs. covered kitistä, että minuna eivät nyt tilaisi covered kittiä vaan odottaisivat hetken että tailored kitti tulee tuolle runkokoolle saataville. Canyonin suojia kysytään paljon ja he "lisäävät uusia malleja päivittäin". Hintaeroa Invisiframeen tulisi 17€. Ridewrap ei tarjoa gloss/matte-suojaa, jota tuossa ylempänä kehuttiin.

----------


## ÄmTee

> Näin se on, mut toisaalta miks ostaa se vanhanliiton pyörä nytkään, jos se jo arveluttaa. Itselle loiva satulakulma on nykyään kyllä tosi ahistava, kun penkkiä ei saa tarpeeksi eteen, kuten esim Dudessani tuppaa olla vaivana. 67 keulakulmalla kyllä pärjää jo Trekilläni aika pahastakin varsinkin 51 offsetin keulalla.



Niinpä, on ollut kyllä mielenkiintoista huomata, että olen yrittämässä sisään lajin pariin juuri kun pyörää ollaan keksimässä uudelleen ja samaan aikaan pandemia aiheuttaa vielä omat vaikutuksensa. Vaihtoehtonahan on tietysti palauttaa asia vielä hyllylle eli odottaa pyörien ja oman tietoisuuden kehittymistä kauden yli. Neuronissa taitaa olla vielä 51 mm offset keulassa ja kulma 67,5 astetta. Eli tuo penkin kulma olisi se suurin haaste ehkä. S-kokoisessa Neuronissa sain viedä penkin itse asiassa aivan taakse, jotta pyörä oli hyväntuntuinen. Tällöin siitä tuli tosin ihan liian takapainotteinen. Näillä ajatuksilla ajattelin, että M-koosta saisi sopivan viemällä penkin vastaavasti täysin eteen, jolloin satulakulma jyrkkenee. Enpä sitten tiedä, saahan tuonkin sitten toki palautettua jos näyttää toivottomalta.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ei minusta kannata odotella kauden yli. Vaikkei se Neuronin geo olisi ihan täydellinen (ja voi se hyvin ollakin), niin kivempi sillä on ajaa kuin olla kokonaan ajamatta. Pari kautta Neuronilla, niin tietää paljon paremmin mitä pyörältä haluaa ja voi sitten tarvittaessa vaihtaa sellaiseen. Pari vuotta vanha hyväkuntoinen Canyon menee helposti kaupaksi.

----------


## Antza44

> Niinpä, on ollut kyllä mielenkiintoista huomata, että olen yrittämässä sisään lajin pariin juuri kun pyörää ollaan keksimässä uudelleen ja samaan aikaan pandemia aiheuttaa vielä omat vaikutuksensa. Vaihtoehtonahan on tietysti palauttaa asia vielä hyllylle eli odottaa pyörien ja oman tietoisuuden kehittymistä kauden yli. Neuronissa taitaa olla vielä 51 mm offset keulassa ja kulma 67,5 astetta. Eli tuo penkin kulma olisi se suurin haaste ehkä. S-kokoisessa Neuronissa sain viedä penkin itse asiassa aivan taakse, jotta pyörä oli hyväntuntuinen. Tällöin siitä tuli tosin ihan liian takapainotteinen. Näillä ajatuksilla ajattelin, että M-koosta saisi sopivan viemällä penkin vastaavasti täysin eteen, jolloin satulakulma jyrkkenee. Enpä sitten tiedä, saahan tuonkin sitten toki palautettua jos näyttää toivottomalta.



Penkin paikka pitäs säätää jalkojen mukaan ja ohjaamon pituus stemmillä ja tangolla. Nyky geometriasessa pyörässähän penkin paikka on lähtökohtaisesti ajateltu edemmäs, kuin ennen vanhaan. Osassa tässäkin on saatettu mennä jo överiksi. Tuohon mikä sitten tuntuu hyvälle kellekkin on toinen juttu ja siihen mihin tottuu tuntuu aina eka hyvältä ja muut pahalta. Monissa testeissä kyllä sanotaan nykyyän heti, jos penkkiä ei saa tarpeeksi eteen, niin kuin jossain Neuronin testissäkin todettii, tosin siinä testissä oli Fixizin penkki minkä saa tosi eteen verrattuna muihin. Tuolla saatiin ongelmaa kompensoitua, mutta sitten pitäs stemmiäkin pidentää, että asento pysyy samana.

No tuon Neuronin geometriasilla sitä ajettin ennen täysin onnellisena, kun ei paremmasta tiedetty. Anna sen pyörän tulla kotiin, jos et nyt toista mieleisempää vaihtoetoa löydä, minkä saat heti. Tietoisuuden ja pyörien kehitystä on turha odotella. Tietoisuus ei kerry, kuin ajamalla ja pyörät kehittyy koko-ajan. Tämä on niin loistava harrastus, että pyörää vaan alle. Pyörien testaaminen on vaikea laji kokeneemmallekkin ja vaatii lenkin pari ajelua, että pääsee yhtään perille onko pyörä pyörä mieleinen tai oikeasti sopiva vai vain sinne päin, näin varsinkin, jos geometria poikkeaa isosti siihen mihin on tottunut.

Mulla meni valehtelematta liki 2 kuukautta, että opin ajamaan kunnolla tuolla Trekilläni, kun oli niin erilainen, kuin edeltäjät, mutta paluuta ei ole.

----------


## simtee

Jep, nyt ei kannata liikaa speksailla.  Kaikki noista vaihtoehdoista ovat varmasti todella hauskoja ajaa.  Toki pyörissä on eroja, mutta ei niin paljoa kuin foorumikeskustelut ja mainonta antaa ymmärtää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Paljastuu kuinka vanhoja jääriä tässä ollaan, kun juuri kukaan ei kerro ostaneensa uutta Exceediä tai Luxia. Vaikka ne ovat selkeästi kiinnostavimmat maastopyörät heti Grand Canyonin jälkeen.   :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Paljastuu kuinka vanhoja jääriä tässä ollaan, kun juuri kukaan ei kerro ostaneensa uutta Exceediä tai Luxia. Vaikka ne ovat selkeästi kiinnostavimmat maastopyörät heti Grand Canyonin jälkeen.



Ehkä ne on sittenkin ostanut jonkun modernimmalla geolla olevan XC tykin :Cool: .

----------


## Antza44

> Tiedoksi tännekin, jos on samoja pohdintoja,  että kysyin hinnoista ja maksuista Invisiframelta, ja heidän mukaansa ostoskorin hinta 104,99 puntaa sisältäisivät Suomen verot (hoitavat ostajan puolesta), eli euroissa hintaa tulisi jotain 121€. Eipä tuo silti halpaa ole. Ridewrap puolestaan vastasi kyselyyni L-koon Spectralin tailored vs. covered kitistä, että minuna eivät nyt tilaisi covered kittiä vaan odottaisivat hetken että tailored kitti tulee tuolle runkokoolle saataville. Canyonin suojia kysytään paljon ja he "lisäävät uusia malleja päivittäin". Hintaeroa Invisiframeen tulisi 17€. Ridewrap ei tarjoa gloss/matte-suojaa, jota tuossa ylempänä kehuttiin.



Sit on tuo Easy Frame, jonka saa matta/kiiltävä kombona myös. 119€ hinta haarukka teippien kanssa postit rapiat 10€ https://www.easy-frame.com/shop/fram...mixed/?lang=en
Eli halvemmaksi jää, kuin Invice sama setti kuluineen noin 150€ ja ei tarvi Briteistä tilaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Suosittelen kyllä hakemaan bilteman teipin sijaan Etrasta 3m teippiä, hinta on suolaisempi mutta on kyllä laadultaan todella hyvää. Olisiko n.40-50€ rulla jolla itse sain aika kokonaisvaltaisesti oman pyöräni teipattua. Tuo muotoutuu helposti ja pysyy kyllä paikoillaan tosi hyvin. Aiemmin olen noilla halvemmilla myös teipannut (biltema/motonet) ja ne on kyllä alkaneet repsotteleen ajan saatossa ja ovat paljon jäykempää ja hankalammin käsiteltävää.
> 
> Omat ajot on pitkälti bikeparkissa ja satunnaisia mettälenkkejä. teippi on suojannut hyvin ja on suhteellisen huomaamaton.
> 
> Toki oman aikansa saa askarrella jos vertaa esim invisframeen.







> https://www.nettimaalikauppa.fi/3M-8...ppi-100mm-x25m
> 
> 24e



Oletteko bongannut jostain mattapintasta kalvoa?

----------


## äkssee

> Oletteko bongannut jostain mattapintasta kalvoa?



En muista nähneeni mattana noita kirkkaita kiveniskuteippejä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Iloinen yllätys Canyonilta: Stoic 2, jonka piti alunperin lähteä matkaan parin viikon päästä ja viivästyi huhtikuun puolelle, onkin lähdössä toimitukseen jo ensi viikolla. Maksulinkki tuli juuri sähköpostiin.

Päivityskeula Rockshox 35 Gold on jo valmiina odottamassa, ja dropperi sekä 29x2,6" renkaat tulossa. Siinä alkaa olla ainakin alkuun ihan riittävän hyvä setti kasassa ja kustannus vain vähän yli tonni.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Mukava kuulla että joskus käy noinkin päin! Huomasin myös että ainakin Spectral 29 CF7 mallissa oli arvioitu toimitus siirtynyt noin kuukautta lähemmäs.

----------


## aleksirastas

Mahtuuko uuteen Spectraliin taakse 2.6" Piikkisika?

----------


## ÄmTee

Speksaamiseksi menee vielä vähän kun ihmettelen näitä koko-asioita. Kävin kokeilemassa modernilla geolla olevaa pyörää (Stumpjumper S3-koko), joka oli kyllä jotenkin tilavan tuntuinen minulle (reach 450 mm). Hankalaa tietysti on kun ei pääse maastossa testaamaan, että miltä tuo sitten esim. ylämäessä oikeasti tuntuu. Pituuteni on 171 cm ja jalan sisämitta 82 cm. Tuosta Spectral 29:sta minulle sopivampi koko olisi varmaan S (reach 435). M-koon reach 460 on kyllä aika paljon? Tuon Neuronin M-koossa reach on 433 mm. Joten reachin puolesta toi Neuron ja Spectral tulisi olemaan aika lähellä toisiaan, Spectral tietysti edelleen 27 mm pidempi akseliväliltään. Ehkä annan tuon Neuronin tulla kotiin, jos se tuntuu hyvältä niin eiköhän sillä polkua ajele iloisesti pidempäänkin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Speksaamiseksi menee vielä vähän kun ihmettelen näitä koko-asioita. Kävin kokeilemassa modernilla geolla olevaa pyörää (Stumpjumper S3-koko), joka oli kyllä jotenkin tilavan tuntuinen minulle (reach 450 mm). Hankalaa tietysti on kun ei pääse maastossa testaamaan, että miltä tuo sitten esim. ylämäessä oikeasti tuntuu. Pituuteni on 171 cm ja jalan sisämitta 82 cm. Tuosta Spectral 29:sta minulle sopivampi koko olisi varmaan S (reach 435). M-koon reach 460 on kyllä aika paljon? Tuon Neuronin M-koossa reach on 433 mm. Joten reachin puolesta toi Neuron ja Spectral tulisi olemaan aika lähellä toisiaan, Spectral tietysti edelleen 27 mm pidempi akseliväliltään. Ehkä annan tuon Neuronin tulla kotiin, jos se tuntuu hyvältä niin eiköhän sillä polkua ajele iloisesti pidempäänkin.



Mä ajan pyörällä missä reach 490 ja pituutta 178. Hyvin kyllä menee ylämäet ja alamäet. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Oikean koon suhteen katsoisin kyllä enemmän toptubea kuin reachia. Reach kertoo enemmän ajotuntumasta seisaallaan ajaessa, eikä missään (edes suunnilleen oikean kokoisessa) pyörässä ole niin pitkää reachia, ettei tankoon meinaa ylettää. Toptube sen sijaan voi ihan hyvin olla niin pitkä, että pyörällä ajamisesta ei tahdo tulla mitään.

Satulaputken kulma vaikuttaa siihen mikä on toptuben pituuden ja reachin suhde. Esimerkiksi mun uudessa pyörässä on sekä pidempi reach että lyhyempi toptube kuin edellisessä pyörässä. M-kokoisen Spectralin ja Neuronin toptubessa näyttäisi olevan alle sentti eroa.

----------


## Antza44

> Speksaamiseksi menee vielä vähän kun ihmettelen näitä koko-asioita. Kävin kokeilemassa modernilla geolla olevaa pyörää (Stumpjumper S3-koko), joka oli kyllä jotenkin tilavan tuntuinen minulle (reach 450 mm). Hankalaa tietysti on kun ei pääse maastossa testaamaan, että miltä tuo sitten esim. ylämäessä oikeasti tuntuu. Pituuteni on 171 cm ja jalan sisämitta 82 cm. Tuosta Spectral 29:sta minulle sopivampi koko olisi varmaan S (reach 435). M-koon reach 460 on kyllä aika paljon? Tuon Neuronin M-koossa reach on 433 mm. Joten reachin puolesta toi Neuron ja Spectral tulisi olemaan aika lähellä toisiaan, Spectral tietysti edelleen 27 mm pidempi akseliväliltään. Ehkä annan tuon Neuronin tulla kotiin, jos se tuntuu hyvältä niin eiköhän sillä polkua ajele iloisesti pidempäänkin.



Ota huomioon, että modernissa reach saa olla pidempi, koska stemmi on lyhyempi. Eli karkeasti reach+haluttu stemmin mitta pitäs olla sama, ni sit putkelta ajoasennon ohjaamon mitta on suht sama.  Toptube voi taas olla lyhempikin, koska penkistä ajoasento on pystympi eli penkki on edempänä. Minä lähinnä katson toptuben mittaa suhteessa reachiin siitä näkee kuin jyrkkä se satula kulma oikeasti on ja saanko penkin tarpeeksi eteen. Vanhan liiton pyörään, kun ottaa pitkän reachin käy, kuin SamiMerilohi varoitteli eli toptube saattaa kasvaa liikaa ja penkistä ajoasento menee toivottoman pitkäksi vaikka putkelta olis hyvä ajaa.

Tuossa hyvä video missä heppu kertoo, et se S Spectral ei ole niin iso. Eniten ihmettelin et miks toi luotti aspan suositukseen vaikka itsellä oli vastaavahko pyörä mistä koon pystyi lunttaamaan, mut tais osto kiima olla syynä.

----------


## rndm

Satulan liikuttelulla saa myös erittäin paljon aikaan jos haluaa istuma-asentoa säädellä. 460mm reach M-koon pyörässä on ihan normaali nykyään, suurimmassa osassa se on sen 450-460mm tänä päivänä. Mutta niinkuin sanottu reachia ei kannata tuijottaa istuma-asennon kannalta pelkästään jos ei ota satulaputken kulmaa huomioon.

----------


## Sambolo

Turha tuijottaa vain yhtä lukua, geo on monen tekijän summa.

----------


## Antza44

> Turha tuijottaa vain yhtä lukua, geo on monen tekijän summa.



Näin ehdottomasti!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ja geometrian vaikutukset ymmärtää kunnolla vasta kun on ajanut erilaisilla pyörillä. Siksi varsinkaan ensimmäistä pyörää ostaessa ei käytännössä voi tietää täsmälleen millaiset mitat pyöräänsä haluaa. Eli ei muuta kun pyörä alle ja opettelemaan maastoajoa.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Nyt näköjään omankin Spectralin toimitus siirtynyt ainaki viikolla. Tällä hetkellä arvioitu toimitus olisi 9.4. kun alkuperäinen oli 29.3. - 2.4. Ei nyt vielä ainakaan suuremmin haittaa, kun lunta ja pakkasta luvataan hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Toivottavasti ei nyt enää tosta kuitenkaa siirtyisi.

----------


## mthamala

Täällä puolestaan Canyon yllätti positiivisesti ja aiemmin maaliskuun alusta huhtikuulle lykkäytynyt Spectral-toimitus lähteekin jo ensi viikolla. Tulee hoppu noiden runkoteippien kanssa, kiitos kaikille vinkeistä tässä langassa.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Mitä paikkoja kannattaisi teipata, jos siihen haluisi nyt panostaa vähän enemmän? Tähän asti olen teipannut vain yksittäisiä kohtia, jossa kaapelit hankaa runkoon. Varmaankin 3M teipillä mennään. Yli 100e hinnat valmiista seteistä tuntuu aika kovilta, vaikka niillä varmasti homma helpointa olisikin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Mitä paikkoja kannattaisi teipata, jos siihen haluisi nyt panostaa vähän enemmän? Tähän asti olen teipannut vain yksittäisiä kohtia, jossa kaapelit hankaa runkoon. Varmaankin 3M teipillä mennään. Yli 100e hinnat valmiista seteistä tuntuu aika kovilta, vaikka niillä varmasti homma helpointa olisikin.



Vaakaputket? Chainstay? Satulaputken takaosaa ehkä? Ellei nyt ole haluja alkaa hifisteleen niin enemmän sit 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MacGyver

> Paljastuu kuinka vanhoja jääriä tässä ollaan, kun juuri kukaan ei kerro ostaneensa uutta Exceediä tai Luxia. Vaikka ne ovat selkeästi kiinnostavimmat maastopyörät heti Grand Canyonin jälkeen.







> Ehkä ne on sittenkin ostanut jonkun modernimmalla geolla olevan XC tykin.



Ohiampuja,  sama täällä, kyllähän esim. tuo Exceed CFR ois aika päheä peli. Toki tämä oma muutaman vuoden vanha Exceed CF ajaa vielä täysin asiansa. 

Tosiasiahan on, että 90 %:lle näistä uusista maastopyöräilyn harrastajista tuommoinen kevyt jäykkäperä olisi täydellinen valinta. Hyvin rullaava, ketterä, helppo huoltaa, ja oppii paremmin ajamaan maastossa kuin, jollakin 140 mm joustavalla sohvalla. Ja jolla pärjää ihan loistavasti Suomen maastoissa kunhan sillä opettelee ajamaan. Pyörän ominaisuuksista se harvoin jää kiinni.

Mutta ei, nykyään pitää vissiin olla semmoset joustot että ei tarvitse nostaa persettä penkistä, jos on vahingossa eksytty alamäkeen. Ja ihmetellään kun tällä 15 kg painavalla  2.6 tuumaisilla renkailla olevalla fillarilla onkin aika raskas polkea ylämäkeen vaikka satulatolppa onkin foorumipuheiden perusteella ihanteellisessa kulmassa, reachin ja stemmin suhde noudatti kultaista leikkausta ja muutenkin geometria oli sitä viimeisintä modernia. 

Jos nyt joku aloitteleva harrastaja lykkää pyörän hankintaa, koska ei ole ihan varma onko pyörän geometria nyt mitenkään soveltuva omaan ajoon, niin mennään kyllä metsään. Esim. näissä Canyonin pyörissä on kyllä ihan sopiva geometriat ym. jolla sitä harrastusta voi aloittaa (Ja jotkuthan ajaa näillä jopa ihan kilpaa, jopa maailmanmestaruuksia on voitettu näillä "vanhan" geometrian pyörillä). Sitten kun mittarissa on harrastusvuosia vähän enemmän, niin voi lähteä hakemaan itselle sopivia ominaisuuksia pyörässä. Nimittäin näitä "modernin" geometrian pyöriä tulee ihan joka vuosi, sitä se kaupallisuus teettää.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Itse näkisin ennemminkin niin, että se kyvyiltään "ylimitoitettu" pyörä rohkaisee kokematonta ajamaan enemmän ja kovempaa. Se juurakkopolkujen ajo sillä jäykkäperäisellä xc-pyörällä ei kuitenkaan ole sitä parasta herkkua mikä innostaa maastoajoon. Eikä kaikkien uusien harrastajien maastoajo ole välttämättä mitään pururatojen kiertoa, vaan monipuolista ajoa missä tänään käydään polulla ja huomenna bike parkissa. Ja tosiaan samalla tavalla sitä pyörää voi sitten vaihtaa myös kevyempään, jos myöhemmin siltä tuntuu.

----------


## ÄmTee

Olen MacGyverin kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Kun aloitin pyörien katselun ja kokeilun niin mielestäni kevyt ja tehokas jäykkäperä tuntui todella hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Koeajossa täpärit tuntuivat laiskoilta ja tehottomilta. Ehkä sitten  mukavuussyistä (jaksaminen pitkillä lenkeillä ja ajo kivikko-juurakkopoluilla) katse on kääntynyt tavallaan laajakäyttöisempään täpäriin, mutta niin, että saisin yhdistettyä responsiivisuuden, tehokkuuden ja mukavuuden. Ja tuossa kohtaa omaan tähtäimeen asettui Neuron, jonka uskon olevan tarpeisiini nähden sopiva kompromissi. Pyörän hankintaan eniten vaikuttaa ehkä se käyttötarve, jota ensimmäistä pyörää hankkiessa voi olla hankalaa arvioida. Itse en kuitenkaan koe tarvetta hyppimiselle, kikkailemiselle enkä parkkiajoon, joten ylimitoitetun pyörän valitseminen toisi mielestäni enemmän kompromissejä ominaisuuksiin, joille itse laitan arvoa. Täällä Etelä-Suomessa ei ainakaan minun kotiovelta lähde yhtään polkua, johon kokisin tarvitsevani tehokasta endurotykkiä, uskon että sellaisella olisi itse asiassa aika tylsä ajella noita helppoja metsäpolkuja kuntoilu- ja seikkailumielessä.

Toisaalta naurattaa keskustelu teipeistä. Pyörään voi laittaa kyllä 6000 kiinni, mutta kaavojen mukaan työstetyistä siisteistä teipeistä 150 on liikaa. =)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin jäykkäperällä oppii ajamaan jäykkäperällä.

Samaa mieltä kyllä itse siinä, että en ymmärrä tätä nykyistä villitystä ostaa 150-160mm joustoa poluille, jos joskus sattuu parkissa käymään.

----------


## simtee

Jos harrastuksiin ei kuulu hissipyöräily/enduro, Neuronin tyyppinen pyörä on Suomeen oikea valinta.  Satulaputken kulma on juuri sopiva tasamaalla ajamiseen, liian jyrkkä (yli 76) on jo optimoitu jyrkkään ylämäkeen.  Keulakulmakin on riittävä, vaikka asteen verran loivemmastakaan ei haittaa olisi.  En itsekään ottaisi Suomen tasaisille poluille painavaa enduropyörää, ellei olisi pakko tyytyä yhteen pyörään ja iso osa ajoista olisi parkkia.

----------


## Antza44

> Toisaalta naurattaa keskustelu teipeistä. Pyörään voi laittaa kyllä 6000 kiinni, mutta kaavojen mukaan työstetyistä siisteistä teipeistä 150 on liikaa. =)



Se on hyvä, että iloa irtoaa :Leveä hymy: . 

Kyllä se minun kohdalla ainakin perustuu siihen, että yksikään pyöristäni ei ole käyttökelvottomaksi mennyt ilmanteippejäkään ja tähän lajii ei sääli sovi ja nää vehkeet on työkaluja. Sit sen verran on mulla runkoja vaihtunu takuuna, että saa uutta maalia aina :Cool: .

Ei kai se sitä tarkota, jos ostaa tarkkaan harkitun pelin missä on kaikki kohallaa, jota ei tarvitse päivitellä vuosienkaan saatossa sen takia, että osat ei miellytä tai ole riittäviä, että on tuhlari. Itse oon vaan todennut sen vanhan sanonnan pitävän aikahyvin kutinsa, et köyhän ei kannata halpaa ostaa. Sit taas, jos ajelee sen noin 500h vuodessa, ni 4v se on 3€/h ja eiköhän tosta 4 vuoden päästä jonkun roposen saa, kun joku haluaa vanhan liiton vehkeen :Nolous: .

Kyllä minäkin vielä muistan, kun alottelin tätä hienoa harrastusta, kuinka tuntu kauhealta laittaa se 1000€ siihen XC kihnuttimeen, mutta jotain olen sen jälkeen oppinut. Aika äkkiä siihen saikin sit ostaa kunnolliset kiekot, mitkä kesti ajoa vapaarattaan osalta, no ne onkin sit edelleen kunnossa aika monen vuoden jälkeen.

No tänä talvena yllättäen on ainoastaan läskipyörä liikkunut ja kesäpyörä saanu huilaa talviunta.

Ainahan uuteen pikku muutoksia voi joutua tekemään silti.
Eturattaan koko, stemmi, satula, tanko ja tupit joutuu monesti vaihtaan niihin hyviksi havaittuihin.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Päädyin Spectraliin juurikin siksi, että tilanpuutteen vuoksi on tarkoitus mennä yhden maastopyörän taktiikalla. En myöskään oikein mitenkään voisi perustella itselleni toisen pyörän ostoa vain parkissa käyntiä varten. 140 mm joustava oli lähtökohtaisesti haussa, mutta hinta ja saatavuus ohjasi sitten Spectraliin. En kuitenkaan usko, että se sentin tai parin lisäjousto tekee pyörästä käyttökelvotonta polulla.

Mitä noihin teippeihin tulee, niin en oikein koe saavani rahalle vastinetta, jos maksan 150e valmiiksi leikatuista teipeistä. Saman suojauksen saa kuitenkin tehtyä sillä 25e rulla maksavalla teipilläkin.

----------


## Huoleton

Vaihteleeko noi toimitusaika-arviot useinkin? Ite tilasin canyonin just toimitusajan perusteella kun siinä kohtaa toukokuun alku alko oleen parasta mitä oli tarjolla. Jos se tosta vaikkaa kuukauden heittää eteenpäin niin olis ollut muitakin vaihtoehtoja eli voi laittaa harmittaan.

----------


## Antza44

> Vaihteleeko noi toimitusaika-arviot useinkin? Ite tilasin canyonin just toimitusajan perusteella kun siinä kohtaa toukokuun alku alko oleen parasta mitä oli tarjolla. Jos se tosta vaikkaa kuukauden heittää eteenpäin niin olis ollut muitakin vaihtoehtoja eli voi laittaa harmittaan.



Näin vois kai todeta tässä uudessa normaalissa. Osien saanti taitaa olla aika kiven alla, se lienee suurin syy. Kuukaus sit Suomen aspa ainakin valuutteli, et Canyonin tehas kyllä pyörii täysillä vaikka Saksassakin on aika huono tilanne. Tämä koskee varmasti kaikkia pyörävalmistajia kellä ei ole valmiita pyöriä laatikossa tai osia hyllyssä. Saksan komponentti marketteja, kun katselee, ni jotkun ihan perus kulutus osatkin on aika kortilla nyt. Kysyntä on extra kovaa mikä ei nyt auta muutenkin huonoa tilannetta.

----------


## ÄmTee

> Mietin itsekkin Neuronin ja uuden Spectralin välillä. Neuronin 140/130mm jousto olisi varmasti riittänyt ihan hyvin, myös niihin bike park vierailuihin. Spectraliin kuitenkin kallistuin Neuronin jyrkähkön keulakulman ja lyhyen reachin takia. Neuronissa nuo mitat vastasi aika lähelle nykyistä jäykkäperääni ja pitkänä kaverina halusin pyörään lisää pituutta. 
> 
> Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää onko uutta Neuronia tulossa lähiaikoina. Nyt Neuron ja uusi Spectral alkavat olla aika kaukana toisistaan.
> 
> Onhan noita tosiaan muitakin merkkejä miltä löytyy pyöriä noiden kahden välistä. Saatavuus tietysi tällä hetkellä voi olla heikkoa. Esimerkiksi YT Izzo vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta jos etsii tehokasta jokapaikan höylää.



Pakko vielä vähän jatkaa kun aloin tutustumaan tarkemmin tuohon uuteen Spectraliin. Eikös tuossa ole tapahtunut ennemminkin niin, että uusi Spectral on nyt tullut lähemmäs Neuronia? Näkisin, että noissa 150 mm joustoisissa malleissa nimenomaan on haettu Neuronille tärkeitä ominaisuuksia kuten kevyempiä ja rullaavampia renkaita. Kiipeäminen ja tehokkuuss myös parempi kuin Spectral 27.5:ssä. Kylläpä olisi ollut kiva päästä testaamaan näitä maastossa rinta rinnan niin tietäisi tekevänsä oikean valinnan. Toisaalta Neuron olisi silti edelleen ketterämpi, tehokkaampi ja mukavampi pidemmän matkan ajamiseen, jotka enemmän kuvastavat omia tarpeita. Tässä kohtaa ei ehkä kannattaisi enää spekuloida, koska Spectral 29 saatavuus kyllä tälle kaudelle on jo niin heikkoa, vaan odotella innoissaan Neuronin saapumista kotiovelle. 

Poimittua reviewstä (Canyon Spectral 29 Review | All-New Long Travel Granite Smasher - Flow Mountain Bike)

It’s worth noting that there are some key differences between the models. Both the 7.0 and 9.0 models come with RockShox suspension, which includes an in-line Deluxe shock and a lighter 150mm travel Pike fork. They also feature G2 brakes and a faster-rolling Maxxis Dissector rear tyre. Overall weight is a bit lower for these two models.


In comparison, the 8.0 and LTD models feature Fox suspension, which come with a DPX2 piggyback rear shock and a chunkier 36 GRIP2 fork with 160mm of travel. Because of the longer fork, the geometry is slightly slacker on the 8.0 and LTD models. You also get a toothier Minion DHR II tyre on those bikes, providing a slightly tougher and heavier package all-round.


Overall the Spectral 29 is a far better climber than the Spectral 27.5. As well as being more efficient.


Spectral 29 isn’t as intuitively agile or as playful, particularly at lower speeds.


How Does It Compare To The Neuron?


Neuron is quite a sprightly bike, with a bias towards pedalling efficiency and all-day pedalling comfort. The build kit mirrors this – the Neuron comes with lighter and faster-rolling tyres, narrower handlebars and skinnier forks. Compared to the Spectral 29, the Neuron is a more efficient bike to pedal, and it has a more neutral riding position that makes it a great choice for racking up the miles on green and blue-graded trails. When pushing it on more challenging terrain however, its suspension doesn’t have anywhere near the same big-hit support, and it is much less planted on the steeps. It feels more like a comfortable, long-legged XC bike, whereas the Spectral 29 is more aggro long-travel rock-smasher.

----------


## kauris

Ei ole mielestäni niin, että Spectral olisi lähentynyt neuronia. Polkemistehokkuus epätasaisella akustalla ja muutoinkin on voinut toki parantua 27.5 Spectraliin verrattuna erityisesti esim kiekkokoon muutoksen myötä. Ei 2018-2020 Spectraltaan mikään huono toki ole.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Mitä tarkoitin sillä, että Neuron ja Spectral ovat kaukana toisistaa oli se, että noiden väliin mahtuisi tavallaan yksi malli lisää. Spectralin ollessa morderni selvästi enduroon kallellaan oleva ja Neuron taas konservatiivisempi xc henkisempään menoon.

Sen vuoksi odotan mielenkiinnolla, että viedäänkö uutta Neuronia modernimpaan, tehokkaan trailpyörän suuntaan, mitä monilta muilta valmistajilta on nähty. Nuo modernin geometria lyhyempijoustoiset pyörät ovat tuntuneet olevan vähän muodissa nyt.

----------


## simtee

> Sen vuoksi odotan mielenkiinnolla, että viedäänkö uutta Neuronia modernimpaan, tehokkaan trailpyörän suuntaan, mitä monilta muilta valmistajilta on nähty. Nuo modernin geometria lyhyempijoustoiset pyörät ovat tuntuneet olevan vähän muodissa nyt.



Toivottavasti ei.  Näitä jyrkällä satulakulmalla ja 66-65 keulakulmalla varustettuja trailipyöriä on tarjolla todella paljon eri merkeiltä.  Hyvä vaan, että Canyon pitää yhden kohtuullisen pitkällä joustolla varustetun ja enemmän tasamaalle suunnatun pyörän mallistossaan.

----------


## Sammyw75

Moro

Grand Canyon 8 lähti perjantaina tilaukseen. Toimitus kesäkuun alkupuolella.. Onko tietoa, onko tuossa luomu mallin Grand Canyonissa 40mm jalustimen paikkaa takahaarukassa kuten sähkömallissa ilmeisesti on?

t.Samppa

----------


## Antza44

> Pakko vielä vähän jatkaa kun aloin tutustumaan tarkemmin tuohon uuteen Spectraliin. Eikös tuossa ole tapahtunut ennemminkin niin, että uusi Spectral on nyt tullut lähemmäs Neuronia? Näkisin, että noissa 150 mm joustoisissa malleissa nimenomaan on haettu Neuronille tärkeitä ominaisuuksia kuten kevyempiä ja rullaavampia renkaita. Kiipeäminen ja tehokkuuss myös parempi kuin Spectral 27.5:ssä. Kylläpä olisi ollut kiva päästä testaamaan näitä maastossa rinta rinnan niin tietäisi tekevänsä oikean valinnan. Toisaalta Neuron olisi silti edelleen ketterämpi, tehokkaampi ja mukavampi pidemmän matkan ajamiseen, jotka enemmän kuvastavat omia tarpeita. Tässä kohtaa ei ehkä kannattaisi enää spekuloida, koska Spectral 29 saatavuus kyllä tälle kaudelle on jo niin heikkoa, vaan odotella innoissaan Neuronin saapumista kotiovelle. 
> 
> Poimittua reviewstä (Canyon Spectral 29 Review | All-New Long Travel Granite Smasher - Flow Mountain Bike)
> 
> It’s worth noting that there are some key differences between the models. Both the 7.0 and 9.0 models come with RockShox suspension, which includes an in-line Deluxe shock and a lighter 150mm travel Pike fork. They also feature G2 brakes and a faster-rolling Maxxis Dissector rear tyre. Overall weight is a bit lower for these two models.
> 
> 
> In comparison, the 8.0 and LTD models feature Fox suspension, which come with a DPX2 piggyback rear shock and a chunkier 36 GRIP2 fork with 160mm of travel. Because of the longer fork, the geometry is slightly slacker on the 8.0 and LTD models. You also get a toothier Minion DHR II tyre on those bikes, providing a slightly tougher and heavier package all-round.
> 
> ...



Olishan se hauska testata rinta rinnan vaikka Neuronin CF SLX 9 ja Spectralin LTD.tä samoilla kumeilla, koska pyörivät massat olisi samat, että paljon eroa on itse rungolla ja joustomatkalla, kun muuten on aika vastaavat osa. Tosin neuron on noin kilon kevyempi. 

Sitten olisi lisäksi kiva koittaa kummalla on kivempi ajella pitkä porukkalenkki päivä Suomi polkuja esim LTD Spectralilla vai Neuronin CF 8 samalla rengastuksella, koska 8 painaa jo enempi ja varsinkin pyörivissä massoissa on huima ero epäilen, että siinä kohtaa ainakin Neuron häviää. 

Monissa Spectral "testeissä" toistui huvittavan paljon samoja argumentteja ja samankaltaista vertausta vaikka just vanhaan Spectraliin ja Neuroniin. Varmaan jonkunlaista saatekirjettä on voinut olla mukana. Aina kehutaan Neuronin poljin tehokkuutta lopussa vaikka ensin en kehuttu Spectraalia, että ei juuri keinu edes putkelta ajettaessa. No kohta saadaan tähän toivon mukaan faktaa.

Mitä tuolla pitkän matkan mukavuudella sit kukakin miettii. Minusta oli hassu veto tuoda tuo 150/150mm Spectral ylipäätään, miksi kaikki ei ollut suoraan 160/150mm. Näin tekivät Jenkki malleille, jotka muutenkin eroaa paitsi CF8. Selkeästi oli alkuun ainakin nähtävissä, että nuo Fox 160/150 mallit myi paremmin tai sitten niitä oli vähemmän tarjolla. Veikkaan, että tuo lisä sentti keulassa ei paljon hetkauta -suuntaan.

----------


## Antza44

> Jos harrastuksiin ei kuulu hissipyöräily/enduro, Neuronin tyyppinen pyörä on Suomeen oikea valinta.  Satulaputken kulma on juuri sopiva tasamaalla ajamiseen, liian jyrkkä (yli 76) on jo optimoitu jyrkkään ylämäkeen.  Keulakulmakin on riittävä, vaikka asteen verran loivemmastakaan ei haittaa olisi.  En itsekään ottaisi Suomen tasaisille poluille painavaa enduropyörää, ellei olisi pakko tyytyä yhteen pyörään ja iso osa ajoista olisi parkkia.



Satulaputken jyrkkyys on aika tottumis kysymys. Mulla ilmeisesti lyhyt reisi, kun satulat on ollut aina ihan edessä ja nyt vasta näissä jyrkkä kulmasissa pystyy vähän hakemaan sen paikkaa. No tuohonkin geometriaan vaikuttaa sitten kokonaisuus.

Minusta juuri Spectral ei ole se painava enduro pyörä vaikka joustoa on. Munkin alu trailipyörä 140/130mm joustoilla painaa yli 1.5 kiloo enempi, kuin toi tuleva Spectral LTD vaikka tuossa vanhassakin on kuitukiekkoa ja muuta hipoa kiinni. No mä ajelenkin ylös alas tuota Etelä-Suomen korkeinta kukkulaa siksi valitsin reilummin joustoa trailipyöräänkin. Varsin kun olen huomannut kuinka kivaa on opetella droppailemaan ja hyppimään, kun kalusto houkuttelee siihenkin. Ei aikoinaan jäykkäperät tuohon oikein houkutellu vaikka se niilläkin onnistuu. 

Mitä tuossa testasin syksyllä viikonlopun Orbean Occam LTD.tä 150/140 joustavana, ni siinä testipyörässä ei ollu mun lenkki ajoon muuta hidastetta, kuin järeät ja painavat enduro renkaat, jotka ei rullannu mihinkään. Alaspäinhän tultaessa ne oli, kuin imukupit syys limassa. Missään kohtaa ei tuntunut, että eihän tämä kulje, kun on niin pitkäjoustoinen.

Niin kuin täälä on monesti todettu se mikä sopii toiselle ei välttämättä sovi toiselle vaikka ajettas peräkanaa samoja ajoja, se on vaan itelle löydettävä mieleinen. Moni varmaan ajelis noita munkin ajoja mielellään XC täpärillä, mut mä en. Monta vuotta ajelin pelkästään Fatbikeilla ja nyt on kivempaa muilla vaikka silloin sekin antoi ihan täyden nautinnon, nyt fatbike on lumipyörä ja se on must oltava mulla. Lenkki ja omaksi iloksi tapahtuvassa ajossa muulla ei ole juuri väliä, että ei vituta se oma kulkine, se ei pal lohduta vaikka sillä olis voitettu MM XC tai Endurossa, jos se ei itteä miellytä.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Nyt onkin Spectral lähtenyt matkaan. Näillä näkymin olisi siis perillä 3 viikkoa aikaisemmin kun tilatessa luvattiin.

----------


## ÄmTee

> Sitten olisi lisäksi kiva koittaa kummalla on kivempi ajella pitkä porukkalenkki päivä Suomi polkuja esim LTD Spectralilla vai Neuronin CF 8 samalla rengastuksella, koska 8 painaa jo enempi ja varsinkin pyörivissä massoissa on huima ero epäilen, että siinä kohtaa ainakin Neuron häviää.



Juuri tuollaiseen käyttöön olen pyörää etsinyt ja toivon todella Neuronin olevan Spectralia parempi ratkaisu pitkille lenkeille nimenomaan paremman polkemistehokkuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Antza44

Vitalmtb tehnyt pidempää revikkaa Spectralista.


https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...t-reviews/3978

A bike that is enjoyable to ride on the vast majority of trails. Versatile.
_“Planning riding trips has become way easier now that I have my trusty trail bike!”_
_A bike that is not only playful on the descents, but also spunky on climbs._
_“Wow, that climb was way more fun than I was expecting it to be thanks to my trail bike!”

_Loppu keskustelun kommenteissa aika lupaavaa luonnehdintaa:
The Ripmo V2 is a closer comparison. The progressive suspension coupled with antisquat near 100% as well as similar geometry will make them perform pretty darn close. I would honestly need to ride the two back to back on the same track to give any sort of opinion on the differences.

Long story short, The Spectral climbs very very well. The frame is plenty light and the suspension is tuned to climb efficiently. I would HIGHLY suggest (this probably should have been in the review) optimizing the bikes strengths. The bike is light and poppy, so I would keep the tires as light as you can. The thing can be lethal on descents by riding 'light,' pumping the terrain and just hopping over obstacles. Inversely, the light tires will only make your life easier on the ascents. Tire choice (and wheels) may make the largest difference between them. Hope that helps

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Todella lupaavalta kuulostaa tuo arvostelu. Harmi vaan, että lunta on vielä niin paljon, ettei pääse heti ensi testeillä ottamaan kaikkea irti.

----------


## Antza44

Oma LTD tupsahti eilen. Ei ainakaan perän polkemistekokkuus ole tämän pyörän este lenkkipyöränä. Esim Trekin Fuel EX tai Full Stache notkuu huomattavasti enemmän polettaessa. Mitä tossa lantsutjalassa pihakadulla testailin. Tosin suositus vaimennuksilla Foxsit meni aika jähmeeks äkkiä eilisessä kelissä. Järeen tuntunen peli. Toivon mukaan kestää ajoa.

Ilmotettu painokin piti kutinsa alle 13.6kg jäi L koko. Noilla polkimilla tasan 14kg. Joskos se tubelesoinnilla vielä vähän kevenis


LTD tilannelle suosittelen tarkistamaan RF.sin kampien preloaderin, mulla ei ollu kiristetty ollenkaan.

Tänään jatkuu nasta renkaiden vaihdolla, litkutuksella ja pitsalautasen poistolla.

Kelithän on kaikkea muuta, kuin optimit tommoselle kapeerankaiselle ja sen kykyjen testaamiseen.

Eipä tuo ainakaan pieneltä vaikuta. Ohjaamo oli aika lailla just munmakuun L koossa 180cm. Sarvia tiputan alemmas.


Tuossa hätänen kuva, kun piti äkkiä ennen auringonlaskua kiikuttaa ulos, että näkee minkä värinen oikeasti on luonnonvalossa.

----------


## simtee

^^ Hyvän oloinen laitos ja tosi kevyt.  Oma kuituinen 140mm/140mm Occam Fox34 keulalla painaa suunnilleen saman verran vastaavilla renkailla, tosin alukiekoilla.  Mitkähän ovat todelliset erot tehokkuudessa esim. Neuroniin verrattuna, jos tuossakaan ei häviä tehoa notkumiseen.  150mm tuossa oli ilmeisesti takajoustoa?

----------


## Antza44

> ^^ Hyvän oloinen laitos ja tosi kevyt.  Oma kuituinen 140mm/140mm Occam Fox34 keulalla painaa suunnilleen saman verran vastaavilla renkailla, tosin alukiekoilla.  Mitkähän ovat todelliset erot tehokkuudessa esim. Neuroniin verrattuna, jos tuossakaan ei häviä tehoa notkumiseen.  150mm tuossa oli ilmeisesti takajoustoa?



Minusta Occamkin notkuu enemmän. 150mm perä tuossa ja keulat 150 tai 160. Tosin tuolla ajot nyt vielä edessä ja tarkemmat luonnehdinnat. Kai se Neuron on sit se vastaava mut oldschool geolla ja sen tuomilla ominaisuuksilla.

Itse kasasin oman vanhan kesäpyörän Fullstachen, että pääsee vertaamaan Spectraliin, koska tuon M kokosen Duden ero on todella iso ja kesä pyöräkin tuntui ihan sika oudolta taas, silläkään en ole ajanut 3kk, mutta Spectral vaikutti hyvin samalta, eli lupaa hyvää. vaikka erojakin noissa on. Fullstachen geo taas hakkaa Duden 100/0, kun siihen taas tottuu.

----------


## simtee

Occamin perä tuntuu ainakin DPX2 iskarilla todella tiukalta näin puolen vuoden ajelun perusteella.  Paljonhan tuo fiilis on tietty kiinni kuskin painosta/iskarin säädöistä yms.  Sen vuoksi olen tuumaillut, että mikä on oikeasti se etu aivan lyhytjoustoisissa, jos 150-160mm joustavat ovat jo lähes jäykkäperien tasolla.  Olisi mielenkiintoinen testin paikka jollekin pyörämedialle.

----------


## Antza44

> Occamin perä tuntuu ainakin DPX2 iskarilla todella tiukalta näin puolen vuoden ajelun perusteella.  Paljonhan tuo fiilis on tietty kiinni kuskin painosta/iskarin säädöistä yms.  Sen vuoksi olen tuumaillut, että mikä on oikeasti se etu aivan lyhytjoustoisissa, jos 150-160mm joustavat ovat jo lähes jäykkäperien tasolla.  Olisi mielenkiintoinen testin paikka jollekin pyörämedialle.



Pitikin kommentoida, et Occamhan on aivan loistava yleis trailipyörä ja perän keinumis ongelmaa ei ole siinäkään. Itse halusin loivakeulasemman, mut aika näyttää oliko valinta oikea. Spectralin L on akseliväliltäänkin em syystä pidempi ja reachia enempi. 40mm stemmillä antaa about samat tilat, kuin Occam 50mm. Toisaalta musta 64 asteiseen ei voi paljon 40mm pidempää stemmiä änkeä.

----------


## ÄmTee

> ^^ Hyvän oloinen laitos ja tosi kevyt.  Oma kuituinen 140mm/140mm Occam Fox34 keulalla painaa suunnilleen saman verran vastaavilla renkailla, tosin alukiekoilla.  Mitkähän ovat todelliset erot tehokkuudessa esim. Neuroniin verrattuna, jos tuossakaan ei häviä tehoa notkumiseen.  150mm tuossa oli ilmeisesti takajoustoa?



Tämä on hyvä kysymys ja tästä syystä kyllä minua kiinnostaisi ajaa näitä rinnakkain, mutta kyllä esim. nuo Aussipojat kehui Neuronin tehokkuutta ja kiipeämiskykyä Spectraliin verrattuna. Vertailupohjana ilmeisesti Spectral 29 CF 8 ja Neuron AL 7. Geometroiden osalta tein laskelmia, että ainakin itse saan molemmissa pyörissä hyvin samanlaiset ajoasennot säädetyksi. Hiukan vielä mietin, että onko tuo Neuron nyt sitten pyöränä jotenkin huonompi kun seuraavanlaisia kommentteja on kuitenkin arvostelut pullollaan? "Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 is without doubt one of the best-value trail bikes I’ve ridden." "It’s very comfortable, with good pedalling efficiency and fun handling on the descents." "An excellent bike at a really fair price." Jotenkin omissa painotuksissa endurogeometria ja kallis hinta ei ole tavoittelemisen arvoisia.

----------


## mthamala

Tänne puolestaan ländäsi CF8 tänään. Hieman vasta availin pakettia, kasaaminen menee varmaan viikonlopulle, ja suojateipitkin on vasta matkalla. Päädyin tilaamaan easyframen suojat, kun saa mätsättyä matan ja kiiltävän, mutta en lopulta kokenut tarpeelliseksi tilata täyskelmua. Aika näyttää oliko fiksua. Ps. Lupaavaa juttua Antza44:llä tuossa ylempänä, onnea uudesta pyörästä!  :Cool:

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Oma CF7 saapui myös eilen. Kasasin, tarkistin pulttien kireyden ja säädin suunnilleen kohdalleen, mutta en ehtinyt vielä testaamaan.

XL koossa paino ilman polkimia 14,2 kg.

Jos omistaa momenttiavaimen niin kannattaa katsoa noi linkustojen kiristykset. Omassa oli seat tubeen kiinnittyvän linkun pultti vähän vajaassa momentissa.

----------


## Antza44

> Oma CF7 saapui myös eilen. Kasasin, tarkistin pulttien kireyden ja säädin suunnilleen kohdalleen, mutta en ehtinyt vielä testaamaan.
> 
> XL koossa paino ilman polkimia 14,2 kg.
> 
> Jos omistaa momenttiavaimen niin kannattaa katsoa noi linkustojen kiristykset. Omassa oli seat tubeen kiinnittyvän linkun pultti vähän vajaassa momentissa.



Hienosti pitää painot paikkansa. Minäkin kävin kyllä käytännössä kaikki pultit läpi. Seatstayn linkun pulttiin mahtuu aika nihkeästi edes pikku momentti räikkä, mutta käsipelillä koitin senkin ettei ainakaan löysällä ole.

Sen kerran, kun mun pyörät on jossain muulla käynyt vaikka rungonvaihdossa, ni aina tuppaa joku olemaan löysällä, niin on oppinut tarkistamaan.

----------


## ÄmTee

> Mitä tarkoitin sillä, että Neuron ja Spectral ovat kaukana toisistaa oli se, että noiden väliin mahtuisi tavallaan yksi malli lisää. Spectralin ollessa morderni selvästi enduroon kallellaan oleva ja Neuron taas konservatiivisempi xc henkisempään menoon.
> 
> Sen vuoksi odotan mielenkiinnolla, että viedäänkö uutta Neuronia modernimpaan, tehokkaan trailpyörän suuntaan, mitä monilta muilta valmistajilta on nähty. Nuo modernin geometria lyhyempijoustoiset pyörät ovat tuntuneet olevan vähän muodissa nyt.



 Oliko suurinpiirtein niin, että noin 3 vuoden välein näistä Canyonin malleista on tullut uusia versioita. Trendinomaisesti varmaan geometriaan tehdään päivitystä, mutta toisaalta suurta tarvetta tosiaan ei nähdäkseni ole, koska pyörähän on pärjännyt testeissä varsin hyvin. Neuron on käsittääkseni Canyonin parhaiten myyvä malli. Eikö Lux ole Canyonin mallistosta se XC-täpäri? Olen käsittänyt, että Neuron on ihan samassa kategoriassa käyttötarkoituksen ja suorituskyvyn osalta esim. Yt Izzo Compin, Trek Fuel EX:n, Giant Trance 29:n ja Specialized Stumpjumperin kanssa. Ja vieläpä niin, että suoristukyvyn kanssa hyvin identtinen esim. tuon YT Izzo Compin kanssa. Vaikkakin paperilla geo on olevinaan konservatiivinen (alamäkeen suunnatun pyörän geometriaan verrattuna) niin itse näen, että se on ennemmin balansoitu nimenomaan trail-ajoa varten. Vielä siis vahvistuksena omille ajatuksille ja arvioiden lukemiselle, että eikös nämä pyörät ole nimeomaan tällä hetkellä siinä sweet spotissa olevia niitä tehokkaita trailpyöriä (Neuron mukaanlukien)? Tästä syystä siis olen tuota Neuronia nyt päätynyt ostamaan.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Jotakuinkin sellasella välillä ne on tainnut tulla. Joo mulla oli ehkä vähän epäselvä sanavalinta, kun vertaisin noita Spectralia ja Neuronia. Tarkoitin siis sitä miten nämä kaksi sijoittuu trailipyörien kategoriassa. Kyllähän tuo Neuronkin ihan selkeästi siihen kategoriaan kuuluu, Spectral taas ehkä jo lähempänä enduroa.

Niinkun sanoitkin niin hyvinhän se Neuron on näyttänyt pärjäävän testeissä, enkä ihmettele yhtään jos on Canyonin myydyin malli. Pienellä esim.keulakulman ja reachin hionnalla olisi varmasti vielä kovempi kilpailuja noiden mainitsemiesi pyörien kanssa. Ja joku flipchip tyyppinen ratkaisu luulisi olevan erityisen hyvä juuri Neuronin kaltaisessa pyörässä, että voisi vielä oman käyttötarkoituksen mukaan vähän muokata geometriaa.

----------


## rndm

Kyllähän nuo kaikki trail-kategoriaan menee. Neuron on näistä konservatiivisimmalla geolla varustettu, lyhyimmällä reachilla, jyrkimmällä keulalla ja loivimmalla satulakulmalla (trancessa sama). Noista Giant on geon puolesta lähimpänä mutta joustoa vähemmän. Varmasti jokainen toimii hyvin suomen metsissä.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Uudessa Spectralissa on yläputken alapuolella se yksi kiinnitysreikä, mihin ilmeisesti saisi jonkun pienen laukun kiinni. Oliko niin. että ei ole vielä tullut myyntiin sitä laukkua? En ainakaan Canyonin sivuilta löytänyt.

----------


## moukari

> Vaikkakin paperilla geo on olevinaan konservatiivinen (alamäkeen suunnatun pyörän geometriaan verrattuna) niin itse näen, että se on ennemmin balansoitu nimenomaan trail-ajoa varten. Vielä siis vahvistuksena omille ajatuksille ja arvioiden lukemiselle, että eikös nämä pyörät ole nimeomaan tällä hetkellä siinä sweet spotissa olevia niitä tehokkaita trailpyöriä (Neuron mukaanlukien)? Tästä syystä siis olen tuota Neuronia nyt päätynyt ostamaan.



Se on hyvä pyörä, hyvä päätös ostaa se. Tuntuu menevän ketterästi missä vaan. Nyt on tosin ollut lunta niin paljon, että ei ole päässyt oikein ajelemaan polkuja okt:n takapihaa kauempana. Muutama tielenkki on tullut heitettyä Neuronilla nyt viime viikkoina gravelin sijaan ja kyllä tuollakin vajaata kolmeakymppiä nastoilla vetelee  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: ja näistä laukuista vielä; Blackburnin Outpost-laukku sopii tosi hyvin Neuroniin. motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4501401/Blackburn-Outpost-corner-laukku. Mulla on siinä kiina-ledien akut tällä hetkellä. Kesällä varmaan työkaluja ym. tulee kuljetettua, nyt ne ovat olleet vanhassa juomapullossa kun juomat jäätyy näillä pakkasilla.

----------


## 4471

Tuossa revikassa oli mainintaa siitä runkolaukusta mutta aikataulusta vaan early 2021...

https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/2...cf-8-0-review/

----------


## Paksupolkija

Eikös nimenomaan pitkässä porukkalenkkiajossa hyvä kun perä joustaa 150 eikä esim 120mm? Voi ajella mukavasti tuntikausia perse penkissä ja kun joustossa on riittävästi antisquattia sagin aleella niin se ei notku liikaa pienemmissä töyssyissä. Esim kun ajaa jotain mettäkoneen jälkeen muodostunutta polkua, jossa on sellasta loivaa ja jyrkempää siniaaltoista kuoppaa, niin ei tarte kevennellä persettä penkistä. Tarvittaessa kuitenkin on joustoa tykittää putkelta kivikoiden yli ja paahtaa alamäkeen ja käydä heittää tahko mtb omaa kovaa.

----------


## rndm

Tuntikausia perse penkissä kuulostaa kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin mukavalta. Ei semmosta jousitusta olekaan joka silottaa polut ja jos kaikki töyssyt ottaa vastaan istualteen niin ei tee alaselälle hyvää. Kyllä se perseen nostelu on aika olennainen osa hyvää ajotekniikkaa. Tasaisella polkutehokkuus satulasta on todennäköisesti pienempijoustoisella aina parempi jos jousitus ja linkusto muuten on verrattavissa.

----------


## Sambolo

Välillä kyllä näkee niitä jotka menee hyppyrit ja dropitkin istualteen. Mitä sitä seisomaan kun on penkkikin..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ÄmTee

> Jotakuinkin sellasella välillä ne on tainnut tulla. Joo mulla oli ehkä vähän epäselvä sanavalinta, kun vertaisin noita Spectralia ja Neuronia. Tarkoitin siis sitä miten nämä kaksi sijoittuu trailipyörien kategoriassa. Kyllähän tuo Neuronkin ihan selkeästi siihen kategoriaan kuuluu, Spectral taas ehkä jo lähempänä enduroa.
> 
> Niinkun sanoitkin niin hyvinhän se Neuron on näyttänyt pärjäävän testeissä, enkä ihmettele yhtään jos on Canyonin myydyin malli. Pienellä esim.keulakulman ja reachin hionnalla olisi varmasti vielä kovempi kilpailuja noiden mainitsemiesi pyörien kanssa. Ja joku flipchip tyyppinen ratkaisu luulisi olevan erityisen hyvä juuri Neuronin kaltaisessa pyörässä, että voisi vielä oman käyttötarkoituksen mukaan vähän muokata geometriaa.



Miten muuten tuota geometria-asiaa tulisi laajemmin ajatella jos se on tärkein kriteeri pyörää valitessa? Jotenkin näen, että reach noissa uudemman ja vanhemman geometrian pyörissä pysyy melkein samana kun ynnää reach+stem, vaakaputken (ja satulakulman) osalta pääsee samoihin lukuihin penkin säädön kanssa. Lisäksi jos katsoo nyt vaikka Neuronia niin haarukan suuremman offsetin myötä efektiivinen keulakulma on todellisuudessa loivempi kuin luku paperilla. Eli onko tärkeintä miltä pyörä tuntuu omasta mielestä alla vai miltä luvut näyttää paperilla? Tähänhän mielipiteet Neuronista näyttää pitkälti pohjautuvan. Jos nyt pitäisi siis valita jokin seuraavista pyöristä niin miten näette vaihtoehtojen mielekkyyden trendien ja speksien osalta?

Stumpjumper Alloy | Specialized.com
Polygon Siskiu T8 2021 | Maastopyörät | Diamondbikes
Neuron 7 | CANYON FI

----------


## Bnito

> Miten muuten tuota geometria-asiaa tulisi laajemmin ajatella jos se on tärkein kriteeri pyörää valitessa? Jotenkin näen, että reach noissa uudemman ja vanhemman geometrian pyörissä pysyy melkein samana kun ynnää reach+stem, vaakaputken (ja satulakulman) osalta pääsee samoihin lukuihin penkin säädön kanssa. Lisäksi jos katsoo nyt vaikka Neuronia niin haarukan suuremman offsetin myötä efektiivinen keulakulma on todellisuudessa loivempi kuin luku paperilla. Eli onko tärkeintä miltä pyörä tuntuu omasta mielestä alla vai miltä luvut näyttää paperilla? Tähänhän mielipiteet Neuronista näyttää pitkälti pohjautuvan. Jos nyt pitäisi siis valita jokin seuraavista pyöristä niin miten näette vaihtoehtojen mielekkyyden trendien ja speksien osalta?
> 
> Stumpjumper Alloy | Specialized.com
> Polygon Siskiu T8 2021 | Maastopyörät | Diamondbikes
> Neuron 7 | CANYON FI



No kyllähän se tärkein asia on aina miltä se pyörä tuntuu eikä mitä asiat on paperilla tai teoriassa. 

Esimerkkinä : Ostin vuosi takaperin propain spindriftin (180/180 joustoa). Selvitin ja tutkin peräpään linkuston toimintaa sekä maksoin ihan pienen summan yhdelle pätevälle pyörän geometriaa ja linkustoa analysoivalle kaverille. Tiesin jo etu käteen itse tutkien että pyörän anti-sag arvot ovat paperilla huonot. Saatu pdf raportti totesi myös saman asian että on todella huono pyörä polkutehokkuuden kannalta. Olin silti jääräpää ja halusin kyseisen pyörän. Ekoilla ajoilla ihmettelin että eihän tämä notku tai niia yhtään sen enempää kuin edellinen pyörä, toisin sanottuna en huomannut radikaalia eroa edelliseen trail pyörään (giant trance 150/140 joustoa), toki painavampi ja sen kautta hieman raskaampi polkea. Mutta ei se polkutehokkuudessa mitenkään radikaali ero ollut vaikka paperilla homma näytti ihan p*skalta. Alamäki hommiin toki pyörä hommattiin ja satunnaisiin metsä lenkkeilyyn joten ei ollut se tärkein kriteeri...

----------


## Huoleton

> Miten muuten tuota geometria-asiaa tulisi laajemmin ajatella jos se on tärkein kriteeri pyörää valitessa?



Yks tapa olis että jos ei oikein tiedä mitä haluaa niin ei stressaa liikaa.
Jokainen on paras johonkin ja riittävän hyvä melkein kaikkeen.

----------


## rndm

> Miten muuten tuota geometria-asiaa tulisi laajemmin ajatella jos se on tärkein kriteeri pyörää valitessa? Jotenkin näen, että reach noissa uudemman ja vanhemman geometrian pyörissä pysyy melkein samana kun ynnää reach+stem, vaakaputken (ja satulakulman) osalta pääsee samoihin lukuihin penkin säädön kanssa. Lisäksi jos katsoo nyt vaikka Neuronia niin haarukan suuremman offsetin myötä efektiivinen keulakulma on todellisuudessa loivempi kuin luku paperilla. Eli onko tärkeintä miltä pyörä tuntuu omasta mielestä alla vai miltä luvut näyttää paperilla? Tähänhän mielipiteet Neuronista näyttää pitkälti pohjautuvan. Jos nyt pitäisi siis valita jokin seuraavista pyöristä niin miten näette vaihtoehtojen mielekkyyden trendien ja speksien osalta?
> 
> Stumpjumper Alloy | Specialized.com
> Polygon Siskiu T8 2021 | Maastopyörät | Diamondbikes
> Neuron 7 | CANYON FI




Tottakai se miltä tuntuu. Luvut paperilla helpottaa hahmottamaan ja  vertaamaan aikaisempiiin pyöriin/testattuihin pyöriin. Ihan noin  yksinkertaista se ei ole että pitkä reach + lyhyt stemmi = lyhyt reach +  pitkä stemmi, koska noi kaksi comboa on täysin erilaiset  painopisteen,  ajotuntuman ja ohjauksen suhteen. Myöskään pidemmän offsetin keula ei  meinaa että keulakulma on verrattavissa vastaavasti loivempaan +  lyhyempään offsettiin koska sen offsetin ei ole tarkoitus loiventaa  keulaa vaan säätää trailin määrää joka vaikuttaa lähinnä ohjaukseen. 

Mutta niin kuin sanottu en nyt liikaa stressaisi näitä asioita jos kyse on ensimmäisestä maastopyörästä.

----------


## järtsy

Reachilla ei ole mitään tekemistä satulaputken kulman, penkin säädön tai vaakaputken pituuden kanssa.

----------


## Antza44

No niin nyt on eka rapia 40 kilsaa nautittu mahtavia kovia talvipolkuja, eli ihan perus Suomi polkua. Tämä osuus on nyt todettu varsin toimivaksi.

Spectralhan on tuolla, kuin kala veessä. Helppo pyörä ajaa hiljaa, niin kuin käskyttää. 

Satulan asetin heti ihan eteen tietäen omat mieltymykset. Satulan nokka asettui noin sentin keskiölinjan etupuolelle, mikä ei esim Dudessa onnistu. Satula oli just paikoillaan.

Spaceri nippu siirtyi stemmin päälle, koska eturenkaalle ei saanut pitoa. Eli tanko on nyt hitusen satulaa alempana, niin kuin muissakin pyörissäni. 

Pyörä liikkui nopeasti ja oli ilo polkea putkelta. Toisaalta taas penkistä löysäillessä pyörä oli sika mukava. Spectralilla oli ilo pumppailla maaston muotoja ja tarjoilla painoa kammille pitoa saadakseen mutkissa. Runko on just sitä mitä hain eli jämy ja vastas käskytykseen. Lähtiessä kävin vakassa kamoineen ja se vilahti 105kg. 

Eli L koko haarat mitattu joskus 87cm ja koko mitta 180,5cm. Ohjaamo aikas tädellinen nopeaankin etenemiseen satulasta ja putkelta on tilaa myllätä.

Akseliväliä rapiat 4cm enemmän, kuin Trekissäni ja minkäänlaista ongelmaa ei ollut kapeahkoilla talvipoluilla, eli ketterä peli on koostaan huolimatta

Lyhyesti voisin sanoa, että ketkä painoi entteriä Spectralille voi nukkua yönsä rauhassa. Aivan sairaan hauskan tuntuinen pyörä ja sehän se on pää-asia ainakin minulle. Helppo ajaa, mutta ei silti sieluton sanoisin näin alku fiiliksissä. 

Keinuuko jousitus sit enemmän vai vähemmän, kuin nää muut ns tehokkaat, sitähän on vaikea absoluuttisesti sanoa, mutta kokonaisuutena toimi minusta ensiluokkaisesti näillä sileillä talvipoluilla. Muutaman kerran aattelin et nyt pöpelikkö soi, mut ei pitoa löytyi huimasti 2.25 ISP.eille. Olen kuitenkin 3 kuukautta ajanut vai fätillä, ni on tottunu hieman eri renkaisiin. Sen verran oli nopeutta havaittavissa jo ISP.eillä, et tähän, kun tarvittaessa laitta nopeat trail tai xc kumit, kyllä lentää, jos ajelee helpompia uria.

Pyörä vaikutti minusta aikalaille siltä mitä hainkin ja testeissä on annettu ymmärtää.
Seuraavaksi testaan perää korkeassa asennossa, mitä muutoksia se tuo ajoon. Kammet ei ainakaan raahannut maata nyt loivassakaan asennossa näillä talvipoluilla.
Iskaritkin pelas aikalailla tehdas ohjeilla nyt pikku +kelissä.

Minä olen niitä miehiä ketkä ei kehu, jos on paska vaikka oliskin oma. En siis aijo palauttaa :Hymy: .

ISCG adapteri jäi viel asentamatta, kun sain kammet pöydälle totesin, et RF 30mm akselilla olevat laakerikupit onkin isommat, kuin perus GXP.t ja avain olikin liian pieni. Pitää olla 46mm avain. Hyvä sinänsä, et laakerit on reilumman kokoiset.

----------


## mthamala

CF8 alustavasti koottu. Dropperin vaijerin kiinnitystä vasten piti löysätä vaijeria vivusta, muuten meni ohjeiden ja unboxing-videon mukaan. Stemmin etupäässä olevien ruuvien kanssa saakin olla tarkkana, meinasi lähteä ensin ahtaassa tilassa ährätessä väärille kierteille.

Pari kysymystä:
- Fox 36 keula on uusi tuttavuus. Akselin kiinnityksen lisäksi on varmistusruuvi. Se tuntui olevan valmiiksi oikeassa momentissa (foxin sivulta katsoin ohjeen) ja akseli sujahti silti paikoilleen. Mikä pointti ko. ruuvilla?
- takajarrulevy ottaa yhdessä kohtaa paloihin kiinni. Pitää vielä tarkistaa saisiko satulan kohdistamalla tuon pois vai onko levyssä vääntymä. Onko muilla ollut vastaavaa?

Täytyy nuo suojateipit odotella postista ennen koeajoa, kysyyy malttia. Ja renkaat pitää litkuttaa ennen ajokauden alkua.

----------


## hece

> Pari kysymystä:
> - Fox 36 keula on uusi tuttavuus. Akselin kiinnityksen lisäksi on varmistusruuvi. Se tuntui olevan valmiiksi oikeassa momentissa (foxin sivulta katsoin ohjeen) ja akseli sujahti silti paikoilleen. Mikä pointti ko. ruuvilla?



Taitaa olla "floating axle" -säädön lukitusruuvi. Kerran olisi tarkoitus avata, kiristää akseli kiekon kanssa paikoilleen ja sitten lukita ko. ruuvi. Näin keula on "kalibroitu" kohdilleen napayksilön leveydelle. Ei tule keulan alajaloille vääntöä sisään tai ulospäin ja ainakin teoriassa vähän sulavampi toiminta. Niin kauan kun käyttää samaa kiekkoa, ei ruuviin tarvitse koskea, vain eri kiekkoa ensimmäistä kertaa käyttäessä.

----------


## Antza44

> CF8 alustavasti koottu. Dropperin vaijerin kiinnitystä vasten piti löysätä vaijeria vivusta, muuten meni ohjeiden ja unboxing-videon mukaan. Stemmin etupäässä olevien ruuvien kanssa saakin olla tarkkana, meinasi lähteä ensin ahtaassa tilassa ährätessä väärille kierteille.
> 
> Pari kysymystä:
> - Fox 36 keula on uusi tuttavuus. Akselin kiinnityksen lisäksi on varmistusruuvi. Se tuntui olevan valmiiksi oikeassa momentissa (foxin sivulta katsoin ohjeen) ja akseli sujahti silti paikoilleen. Mikä pointti ko. ruuvilla?
> - takajarrulevy ottaa yhdessä kohtaa paloihin kiinni. Pitää vielä tarkistaa saisiko satulan kohdistamalla tuon pois vai onko levyssä vääntymä. Onko muilla ollut vastaavaa?
> 
> Täytyy nuo suojateipit odotella postista ennen koeajoa, kysyyy malttia. Ja renkaat pitää litkuttaa ennen ajokauden alkua.



Oletan, että tuo "erikois" stemmi on tarkoitettu kiristettäväksi niin, että ylä ruuvit vedetään eka momenttiin, eli stemmin ylä pinnat menee kiinni toisiinsa, sit vasta ala ruuvit. Ärsyttää, kun tälläsiä ei voida suoraan kertoa ja kasaus videossa tuota ei sanottu. Hece totesi oikein tuon akseli/keula homman. Mulla oli linkku aivan aivo tiukka. Pakko oli löysää ja tehdä tuo kalibrointi.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Oletan, että tuo "erikois" stemmi on tarkoitettu kiristettäväksi niin, että ylä ruuvit vedetään eka momenttiin, eli stemmin ylä pinnat menee kiinni toisiinsa, sit vasta ala ruuvit. Ärsyttää, kun tälläsiä ei voida suoraan kertoa ja kasaus videossa tuota ei sanottu. Hece totesi oikein tuon akseli/keula homman. Mulla oli linkku aivan aivo tiukka. Pakko oli löysää ja tehdä tuo kalibrointi.



Esim raceface stemmit toimivat näin. Ylä pultit eka momenttiin sitten vasta ala. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Esim raceface stemmit toimivat näin. Ylä pultit eka momenttiin sitten vasta ala. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep. Siitä osasin arvellakkin ja tuo Canyonin stemmin rakenne on vielä selkeämmin tuohon kutsuva vaikka ei tietäskään.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Stoic 2 saapui alkuviikosta ja kylläpä yllätti positiivisesti 800 € pyörän rungon laatu. Fiksuja ratkaisuja ja hyvin viimeistelty runko.

Osapäivitysten kanssa lähti vähän mopo keulimaan, ja pyörään jääkin alkuperäistä vain runko, voimansiirto, stemmi ja ohjaustanko. Toisaalta kun saa nuo alkuperäisosat myytyä, niin kokonaiskustannus asettuu johonkin 1500 € tienoille. Keulaksi tulee Rokkarin 35 Gold, Crank Brothers hissitolppa, Bontragerin Line Comp 30 kiekot, Shimano Deore jarrut ja Maxxis DHF/Rekon 29x2,6" renkaat.

Vähän mietin, että olisiko pitänyt kuitenkin ostaa se kallein malli. Toisaalta siihenkin olisi mielellään päivittänyt ainakin kiekot, ja sitten hinta olisikin ollut jo yli kaksi tonnia. Ehkä parempi näin. Ja omaan silmään tässä halvimmassa on paras rungon väri.  :Hymy:

----------


## mthamala

> Jep. Siitä osasin arvellakkin ja tuo Canyonin stemmin rakenne on vielä selkeämmin tuohon kutsuva vaikka ei tietäskään.



Jees, kiitokset tästä, ja keulan akselin säätövinkistä. Itsellä oli kanssa linkku väännetty tiukalle, pitää nyt tehdä kunnon momenttiavaimen kanssa tuo säätö.

----------


## Antza44

> Jees, kiitokset tästä, ja keulan akselin säätövinkistä. Itsellä oli kanssa linkku väännetty tiukalle, pitää nyt tehdä kunnon momenttiavaimen kanssa tuo säätö.



Pikalinkku, jos on kireä, ni säätö on siellä akselin kierre päässä. Tuota kun säätää, niin eka löysää sen haarukan pultin ja sitten, kun linkulle löytyy sopiva kireys, niin linkun kiinni ollessa laittaa momenttiin sen haarukan pultin.

----------


## Antza44

Tänään ajoin pätkän eka loivassa asennossa ja sit vaihdoin perän korkeaan asentoon, jos en olis tienny muutosta tuskin olisin ihmetellyt mitään. No manutus oli enemmän voimaa vaativaa. Kesä kivikossa ym voipi eron huomata paremmin, mutta ei mitään radikaalia.

Tänään oli pehmeämpi keli ja kykyjen ulosmittaus oli selkeästi haastavampaa, mut sattui sellainen tuttu jyrkähkö jäinen tiukkoja muttkia sisältävä nousu ja kyllä se vaan kiipee. Keula pysyy tontissa ja pitoa riittää.

Sit oli yks kovempipohjainen tuttu paikka ensin alamäkeen pumppia. Mutka montun pohjalla ja sit vastamäkeen putkelta runnoen ja mutkaa jatkuu tasasella mäenpäällä. Spectral suoriutui tuosta vauhdilla.

Ajelin päivän päälle pätkän 140/130mm joustavalla Trekilläni ja kyllä tuo Spectral on vaan jämy peli rungoltaan ja jousitus kantaa ja olematta silti kova. Lopuksi ajoin vielä Spectralilla ja kyllä jämäkkä on vertailussa. Hyvä tuo Trekkikin on, mutta ero tosi selkeä perän keinumisessa.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Oliko teillä vanteet valmiksi teipattuna? Oman Spectralin kohdalla en ole päässyt vielä tubeless asennukseen asti. Tuliko tubeless venttiilit mukaan? En oikein ottanut selvää pitäisikö tulla vai ei, mutta en ainakaa omasta paketista niitä löytänyt.

----------


## Antza44

> Oliko teillä vanteet valmiksi teipattuna? Oman Spectralin kohdalla en ole päässyt vielä tubeless asennukseen asti. Tuliko tubeless venttiilit mukaan? En oikein ottanut selvää pitäisikö tulla vai ei, mutta en ainakaa omasta paketista niitä löytänyt.



Mun DT oli teipattu jo tehtaalla ja näin ne ilmeisesti on kaikki DT.n kiekot. Venttiilejä Canyon ei ole halunnut meille tarjota. Automaattisesti ne ei tule mukana oem touhuissa.

----------


## mthamala

> - takajarrulevy ottaa yhdessä kohtaa paloihin kiinni. Pitää vielä tarkistaa saisiko satulan kohdistamalla tuon pois vai onko levyssä vääntymä. Onko muilla ollut vastaavaa?



Tämä ratkesi jarrusatulan asemoinnilla, ei ollut isompaa denttiä jarrulevyssä.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Vaikka pyörä tulee ns valmiina ajoon se kannattaa käydä läpi kokonaan. Vaihteet kannattaa ehkä myös tsekata läpi ennen kun runttaa ekan kerran pienimmällä leivällä että rajottimet on kunnossa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

> Tämä ratkesi jarrusatulan asemoinnilla, ei ollut isompaa denttiä jarrulevyssä.



Mulla otti etulevy vähän kiinni, mutta korjaantui kanssa asemoinnilla. Tuntuu että joka pyörässä noita saa aina vähän säätää heti uutena.

----------


## kiloWatti

> Mulla otti etulevy vähän kiinni, mutta korjaantui kanssa asemoinnilla. Tuntuu että joka pyörässä noita saa aina vähän säätää heti uutena.



Mites tuommoinen asemointi tehdään kun on tällainen pyörämekaanisesti laiskahko tavallinen kaveri kyseessä. Etujarru alkoi laahaamaan jossain vaiheessa, pyörä on jo toista vuotta vanha. Ei se pahasti, mutta syö ajajan energiaa turhaan ja kuluttaa tietysti paloja. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

Löysää satulan kiinnitysruuveja laittaa kohdilleen ja kiristää.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Löysää satulan kiinnitysruuvit, paina jarrukahvasta ja kiristä kiinnitysruuvit niin että on jarru lukossa. Sillä se asettuu riittävän hyvin.

----------


## MacGyver

> Vaikka pyörä tulee ns valmiina ajoon se kannattaa käydä läpi kokonaan. Vaihteet kannattaa ehkä myös tsekata läpi ennen kun runttaa ekan kerran pienimmällä leivällä että rajottimet on kunnossa
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Muistuupa mieleen oma Canyon muutama vuosi sitten: Lähdin innoissani testaamaan uutta pyörää, kun n. 2 km:n jälkeen juurakkopolulla takavanne springlesiksi. Ei muuta kun talutellen kotiin, ja pinnoja löysälle, kun huomasin että yksi pinna oli asennettu väärin! Siis normaali 3-ristiin puolaus, mutta yhden pinnan viimeinen risteys oli mennyt väärältä puolelta. Ei tietenkään liity varsinaisesti Canyoniin, koska oli DT-Swissin valmiskiekko.

----------


## harald

> Löysää satulan kiinnitysruuveja laittaa kohdilleen ja kiristää.




Meni pieni hetki ennen kuin tajusin että ei se satula millä istutaan.

----------


## harald

> Löysää satulan kiinnitysruuvit, paina jarrukahvasta ja kiristä kiinnitysruuvit niin että on jarru lukossa. Sillä se asettuu riittävän hyvin.




Tämä toimii hyvin jos satulassa ei ole yhtään mäntää jumissa. Sen näkee toisaalta hyvin miten levy liikkuu sivusuunnassa kun painaa jarrua. Jos se liikkuu, satulat eivät purista tasaisesti levyn ympäri joko siitä syystä että toinen on jumissa (tai neste virtaa paremin toiselle) tai sitten se ei ole keskellä.

----------


## Sambolo

Mulla ei ole tainut ikinä toimia toi kahvaa painamalla keskitys. Silmämääräisesti aina paremmin keskittänyt, alle vaikka valkosta paperia tms niin näkee paremmin miten asemmoituu.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Pääsee vihdoin testaamaa Spectralia kunnolla, kun saa kiveniskuteipit laitettua. 3M kiveniskuteippiä löytyi ihan paikallisesta Fixus liikkeestä 100mm x 2,5m rulla hintaan 27e. Ihan vaan vaakaputken alapintaan, satulaputken taakse ja ehkä yläputken yläpintaan/sivuille ajattelin laittaa.

Olohuonetestien perusteellä siirsin jo puolet spacereistä stemmin päälle. Käänsin myös flichipin ihan kokeilun vuoksi suoraan hi asentoon, että tulee vähän lisää maavaraa jäykkäperään tottuneelle.

----------


## Antza44

Kävin muutes hakemassa meidän paikallisesta autoteippi kaupasta teipit. Löytyi mattaakin https://www.qzvinyls.fi/product/952/...ar-71000-matta
Kirkkaaksi tosin myi mulle jotain vähän paksumpaa kiven iskua, kun sanoi, et on helpompi laittaa, kuin tuo sama kirkkaana. Sanoi, että matta helpompaa laittaa samasta teipistä.
Tuolla kun jutusteltiin noista kalliimmista teipeistä, niin kyllä noi inviset ja ymt on varmaan ihan perusteltuja hinnaltaan, koska teipit on kalliita ja valmiita settejä, jos seillaisen haluaa. No nyt sai vajaalla 50€ 1.5 neliöö kalvoa, että muutaman rungon teippailee.
Enpä ole vielä kerennyt laittaa, kun pitää välillä ajaakkin :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Huomasin kanssa että isompina paloina löytyy mattaakin, mutta tyydyin nyt tuohon pelkkään kirkkaaseen.

On ollut niin pehmeät kelit ettei poluille olisi kuitenkaan päässyt kunnolla, niin en viitsinyt liata pyörää ennen kuin saa nuo teipit laitettua. Onneksi loppuviikolle näyttää pakkasta.

----------


## Antza44

> Huomasin kanssa että isompina paloina löytyy mattaakin, mutta tyydyin nyt tuohon pelkkään kirkkaaseen.
> 
> On ollut niin pehmeät kelit ettei poluille olisi kuitenkaan päässyt kunnolla, niin en viitsinyt liata pyörää ennen kuin saa nuo teipit laitettua. Onneksi loppuviikolle näyttää pakkasta.



Mun pyörä oli niin pölynen, että pesu ja putsaus on edessä joka tapauksessa ennen teippailua. Ehkä jopa puhdistui VKL lumiajojen seurauksena :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## zort

Ennen teippausta runko pitää puhdistaa vaikkei sillä olisi ajettukaan. Tällä lähtee hienosti:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6027...Remover-325-ml
Samaa ainetta mm. Inviseframe suosittelee puhdistukseen. Kohtuullisen ällöttävän hajuista kyllä.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Spectralin ensitestit lähti käyntiin vähän ikävissä merkeissä kun vaihtajan raja oli säädetty niin tarkalle ettei pienin vaihde pysynyt kunnolla päällä. Eli kurvaus takaisin kotiin ja säätöä. Eihän tuo nyt iso vika ole, mutta kyllä sen verran pitäisi tehtaalla käyttää aikaa säätön ettei tuollaisia lähde asiakkaalle.

Ajoasento tuntui tosi hyvältä eikä ollenkaan vieraalta vaikka vertailukohtana onkin monta astetta loivemmalla satulakulmalla oleva pyörä.
Sen kyllä huomaa heti että etureisi kuormittuu enemmän.

 Kunnon maastotestejä varten täytyy odottaa loppuviikon pakkasia, mutta sen huomasi jo nyt että ei se polkiessa pahemmin notku ja imee röykyt hyvin tehokkaasti.

----------


## kauris

Pientä hienosäätöä saattaa uuden pyörän vaihteet edellyttää vaijerin kireyden osalta. Uudessa pyörässä vaihdevaijeri hakee vielä pituuttaan ja kulku-uraansa. Rajoitinruuvit tulee toki olla kohdillaan varsinkin isoimman rattaan eli kevyimmän vaihteen osalta jottei ketju pääse menemään yli pakan ja pinnojen väliin ja pahimmassa tapauksess väännä vaihtajaa ja korvaketta solmuun ja pinnoja mutkalle. Jos siis aavistuksen joutuu kiristämään tai löysyttämään vaijeria hienosäätöruuvista (-tynnyristä) ensimmäisten kymmenien kilometrien jälkeen niin se on mun mielestä normaalia.

----------


## kauris

> Ennen teippausta runko pitää puhdistaa vaikkei sillä olisi ajettukaan. Tällä lähtee hienosti:
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6027...Remover-325-ml
> Samaa ainetta mm. Inviseframe suosittelee puhdistukseen. Kohtuullisen ällöttävän hajuista kyllä.



Siinä tapauksessa en suosittele haistelemaan 3M citrus cleaneria. Sillä muuten lähtee mahdolliset teipinjäämät jos teippejä irroittaessa jotain sitkeää liimapintaa on runkoon tarttunut kuten minulla aikoinaan kun olin teippaillut pyörää jollain kirjojen päällystämiseen tarkoitetulla kontaktimuovilla ja joka oli ollut vuosia pyörässä.

----------


## Antza44

> Ennen teippausta runko pitää puhdistaa vaikkei sillä olisi ajettukaan. Tällä lähtee hienosti:
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6027...Remover-325-ml
> Samaa ainetta mm. Inviseframe suosittelee puhdistukseen. Kohtuullisen ällöttävän hajuista kyllä.



Minäkin bongasin vasta tuon aineen tuolta videolta muutama kuukaus sit. Purkki onkin kotona ollut varmaan 10 vuotta. IPA.lla olen ennen putsannut. Sitäkin vois varmaan laittaa 50/50 vesi seoksena. Muuten en ole raakanakaan huomannut mitään ongelmaa, mutta kypärästä putsasin kohdan mihin liimasin otsalamppu kiinnikkeen, niin siinä matta musta tuntui ehkä hieman haalistuneen. 
Iskari remonteissahan IPA.a käytetään ihan reilulla kädellä ulkopintojenkin putsaukseen kaikissa ohjeissa. Liimajämätkin irtoaa IPA.lla kohtuu hyvin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Spectralin ensitestit lähti käyntiin vähän ikävissä merkeissä kun vaihtajan raja oli säädetty niin tarkalle ettei pienin vaihde pysynyt kunnolla päällä. Eli kurvaus takaisin kotiin ja säätöä. Eihän tuo nyt iso vika ole, mutta kyllä sen verran pitäisi tehtaalla käyttää aikaa säätön ettei tuollaisia lähde asiakkaalle.
> 
> Ajoasento tuntui tosi hyvältä eikä ollenkaan vieraalta vaikka vertailukohtana onkin monta astetta loivemmalla satulakulmalla oleva pyörä.
> Sen kyllä huomaa heti että etureisi kuormittuu enemmän.
> 
>  Kunnon maastotestejä varten täytyy odottaa loppuviikon pakkasia, mutta sen huomasi jo nyt että ei se polkiessa pahemmin notku ja imee röykyt hyvin tehokkaasti.



Taisin tästä tuola mainita. Onneksi noin päin ettei ketju mene pakan ja pinnojen väliin. 



Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cco

> Pientä hienosäätöä saattaa uuden pyörän vaihteet edellyttää vaijerin kireyden osalta. Uudessa pyörässä vaihdevaijeri hakee vielä pituuttaan ja kulku-uraansa. Rajoitinruuvit tulee toki olla kohdillaan varsinkin isoimman rattaan eli kevyimmän vaihteen osalta jottei ketju pääse menemään yli pakan ja pinnojen väliin ja pahimmassa tapauksess väännä vaihtajaa ja korvaketta solmuun ja pinnoja mutkalle. Jos siis aavistuksen joutuu kiristämään tai löysyttämään vaijeria hienosäätöruuvista (-tynnyristä) ensimmäisten kymmenien kilometrien jälkeen niin se on mun mielestä normaalia.



Omassa Canyonissa oli juuri näin säädetty, sinne meni pakan ja rungon väliin samantien. Kysyin asiaa aspasta kun oli muutakin moitittavaa säädöissä, heti vastaus että liikkeeseen ja he maksavat säädöt. Eli tässä tapauksessa asiallista toimintaa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Villetre

Uusi Spectral kiinnostelee, hyvät testitulokset ja osat hintaan nähden. Nyt vaan harmittavasti loppu L-koon osalta. Pistäkää ny vaan ajokokemuksia jatkossakin. Niin plussat ja miinukset. Itseä aina kiinnostaa onko keskiö tarpeeksi korkealta koska meillä kuluneet polut,joten kammet kolisee matalilla vehkeillä. Minkä kokoinen rengas mahtuu taakse? Meneekö 2.6"?

----------


## Antza44

> Uusi Spectral kiinnostelee, hyvät testitulokset ja osat hintaan nähden. Nyt vaan harmittavasti loppu L-koon osalta. Pistäkää ny vaan ajokokemuksia jatkossakin. Niin plussat ja miinukset. Itseä aina kiinnostaa onko keskiö tarpeeksi korkealta koska meillä kuluneet polut,joten kammet kolisee matalilla vehkeillä. Minkä kokoinen rengas mahtuu taakse? Meneekö 2.6"?



2.6 pitäs sopia. En ole vielä kerennyt testata. Ei tunnu olevan keskiö liian alhaalla loivanakaan, mutta kesäkivikossa se viimeinen totuus selviää. Kammet on 170mm. Päivällä olin katsovinani, että CF9 olis vielä saanu kohtuu ajassa, mut nyt ei pysty enään ees tilaamaan mitään mallia tai kokoa. Enkä yhtään ihmettele. Ei meinaan enään ole tarvinut Ibiksen Ripmon perään haikailla, kun pääsi itse toteamaan Spectralin käytännössä. Odotellessa meinas mieli harhailla.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Nyt on tubeless setup hoidettu. On ne tubeless hommat vaan helppoja hyvillä kehillä ja uusilla renkailla. 

Sopivasti tuli pakkasetkin niin pääsee heti kunnolla poluille ja vähän testailemaan jousituksen säätöjä. Heitin nyt vaan suosituksen mukaiset paineet ja reboundit sinnäpäin. Täytyy katsoa miltä nuo paineet tuntuu. Muistaakseni jossain testeissä mainittiin, että oli vaikeuksia käyttää takaiskarin koko joustomatkaa.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Nyt on tubeless setup hoidettu. On ne tubeless hommat vaan helppoja hyvillä kehillä ja uusilla renkailla. 
> 
> Sopivasti tuli pakkasetkin niin pääsee heti kunnolla poluille ja vähän testailemaan jousituksen säätöjä. Heitin nyt vaan suosituksen mukaiset paineet ja reboundit sinnäpäin. Täytyy katsoa miltä nuo paineet tuntuu. Muistaakseni jossain testeissä mainittiin, että oli vaikeuksia käyttää takaiskarin koko joustomatkaa.



Näin talvella ite laittanu vaan takaa sag kohdalleen ja eteen tuntuman mukaan. Vaimennukset taitaa olla aikalailla auki. Mutta toki eripyöräkin kyseessä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Huoleton

Olikohan noissa niin että on volume spacereita iskarissa sisällä valmiiksi?
Eli jos ei oikeella sagilla saa mielestään tarpeeksi pohjaan niin spaceria vaan pois.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Täytyy jättää tarkempien säätöjen haku vähän lämpösemmille ilmoille, ihan ok tuntui nytkin toimivan.

Yllättävän hyvin tuntuu olevan pitoa jopa kesärenkailla, mutta nastaahan tuolla olisi tarvinut. Harmi, että alku talvesta tilatut piikkisiat oli solmussa.

Täytyy sanoa, että kyllähän se Spectral kiipeää! Sellaiset paikat menee ihan pyöritellen, missä vanhalla pyörällä vaati kovaa tasapainoilua painopisteen ja pidon välillä. 

Erityisesti alussa huomasi tuon satulaputken jyrkkyyden siinä, että keulan nostaminen siihen tasapainopisteeseen asti oli aika vaikeaa, mutta nyt siihenkin on jo vähän tottunut. Enää ei myöskään tuntunut niin paljoa siltä, että etureisi tekee kaiken työn.

Innolla kevättä odotellen. Nyt vähemmän käytetyt polut on vielä niin kapeita, että poljin haukkaa vähän väliä pakkasen kovettamaa lunta polun molemmin puolin.

----------


## Antza44

Perustin takas tuon oman Spectral 29 ketjun, niin helpompi sitten lueskella sieltä sitten, kun ei ole jutut ihan sekaisin, kuin sillisaalaatit täällä.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...on-Spectral-29

----------


## Meikäläinen

Tammikuussa tilattu stoic 2 siirtyi huhtikuun lopulta toukokuun loppuun.. Onko muilla tilausta sisällä alkukesälle ja mahdollisesti siirtynyt toimitukset. Noh jospa ennen juhannusta...

----------


## ÄmTee

Minulla eilen pamahti viesti, että toimitus on aikaistunut noin kuukaudella. Eli muutokset suuntaan jos toiseen ovat näköjään mahdollisia. Tosiaan kovasti kasvanut kysyntä pyörämarkkinoilla sotkee toimitusketjuja ja viivästyminen saattaa olla yhdestä  komponentista kiinni.

----------


## kauris

Viivästyksiä toimituksissa odotettavissa kanavakeissin takia.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/canyon--...uez-canal.html

----------


## ÄmTee

> Minulla eilen pamahti viesti, että toimitus on aikaistunut noin kuukaudella. Eli muutokset suuntaan jos toiseen ovat näköjään mahdollisia. Tosiaan kovasti kasvanut kysyntä pyörämarkkinoilla sotkee toimitusketjuja ja viivästyminen saattaa olla yhdestä  komponentista kiinni.



Saattaapi muuten viivästymisiä tulla kyllä vielä lisää. Rungot ja iso osa komponenteista taitaa seisoa tällä hetkellä tuolla Suezin kanavassa. Tämä heijastuikin jo välittömästi hintoihin.

----------


## nikkesi

Foorumilla uutta Spectrallia kehuttu paljon, mutta löytyykö keneltäkään uusimmasta Strivestä kokemusta. Onko polkuajossa millainen ja toimiiko tai tuleeko shapesifteriä käytettyä.?

----------


## kmruuska

Ruvennut mietityttämään kannattaisiko tuohon 2020 Neuron CF:ään asentaa Works Componentsin angleset. Periaatteessa angleset on 1 aste mutta koska alempi kuppi nostaa keulaa 13mm todellinen efekti on 1.3-1.4 astetta. Onko kellään kokemusta miten tällainen muutos vaikuttaa Neuroniin?

----------


## rndm

10mm on 0,5 astetta, eli todellinen efetki noin 1,65 astetta. Ei sillä että olisi mitään merkitystä onko se 1,3 vai 1,6. Muutos vaikuttaa todennäköisesti niin että mukavampi ajaa vauhdikkaampia pätkiä ja alamäkiä. Jos kuppi nostaa 13mm niin ohjaamon korkeus nousee muutaman millin, reach lyhenee muutaman millin ja satulakulma loivenee puolisen astetta, tuskin iso vaikutus mutta neuronissa taitaa valmiiksi olla satula jo aikana takana niin hyvä tiedostaa sekin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Huomioi myös keulan kaulaputken pituus. Itellä tuo on dudessa ja pelittää ihan hyvin siinä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## simtee

> Ruvennut mietityttämään kannattaisiko tuohon 2020 Neuron CF:ään asentaa Works Componentsin angleset. Periaatteessa angleset on 1 aste mutta koska alempi kuppi nostaa keulaa 13mm todellinen efekti on 1.3-1.4 astetta. Onko kellään kokemusta miten tällainen muutos vaikuttaa Neuroniin?



Itselläni oli tuo setti edellisen mallin Neuronissa.  Keulakulma tuolla loiveni ihan tuntuvasti (suunnilleen 69.3->68), mikä tuntui ajossa hyvältä.  Toisaalta satulaputken kulma loiveni mielestäni liikaa ja pyörällä oli ikävä ajaa ylämäkiä.  Fiilis oli, että istuu takarenkaan päällä.  Päädyin sitten vaihtamaan koko pyörän hieman erityyppiseen.

----------


## Antza44

> Itselläni oli tuo setti edellisen mallin Neuronissa.  Keulakulma tuolla loiveni ihan tuntuvasti (suunnilleen 69.3->68), mikä tuntui ajossa hyvältä.  Toisaalta satulaputken kulma loiveni mielestäni liikaa ja pyörällä oli ikävä ajaa ylämäkiä.  Fiilis oli, että istuu takarenkaan päällä.  Päädyin sitten vaihtamaan koko pyörän hieman erityyppiseen.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn mikset ostanut päivitettyä Neuronia?

----------


## simtee

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn mikset ostanut päivitettyä Neuronia?



Halusin täpärin, jolla voi ajaa monipuolisesti kaikkea marakisoista bikeparkkiin.  Neuronissa on vähän turhan jyrkkä keulakulma ja lyhyet joustot parkkihommiin.

----------


## Antza44

> Halusin täpärin, jolla voi ajaa monipuolisesti kaikkea marakisoista bikeparkkiin.  Neuronissa on vähän turhan jyrkkä keulakulma ja lyhyet joustot parkkihommiin.



Ymmärrän. Sinulla tais olla Occam onko se muuten 140 vai 150mm keulalla?

----------


## kmruuska

> Itselläni oli tuo setti edellisen mallin Neuronissa.  Keulakulma tuolla loiveni ihan tuntuvasti (suunnilleen 69.3-&gt;68), mikä tuntui ajossa hyvältä.  Toisaalta satulaputken kulma loiveni mielestäni liikaa ja pyörällä oli ikävä ajaa ylämäkiä.  Fiilis oli, että istuu takarenkaan päällä.  Päädyin sitten vaihtamaan koko pyörän hieman erityyppiseen.



En oikein tiedä miten nämä kulmat lopulta tulisi menemään. Tehtaan mukaan originaalit on 67,5 ja 74,5. Worksin mukaan Canyoniin sopivan mallin alakupin stack height on 13mm mutta kaipa tuo orkkiskuppikin vähän nostaa keulaa ja toisaalta eikös keulan loivenemisen pitäisi hieman laskea bottom bracketia ja siten loiventaa myös satulaputkea? Edit. Eipäs nostakaan orkkis kun on kokonaan putken sisällä. En kyllä haluaisi loivempaa satulaputkea koska loivempi keula lienee jo muutenkin kevyt ja vaelteleva jyrkissä nousuissa.

----------


## simtee

> Ymmärrän. Sinulla tais olla Occam onko se muuten 140 vai 150mm keulalla?



140mm FIT4 on nyt.  150mm on ollut mietinnässä, lähinnä nykyistä 34 keulaa pidentämällä ja ehkäpä myös vaihtamalla vaimentimen FIT4->GRIP2.  Nykyinen keula toimii hyvin normiajossa, mutta parkissa tuo tuntuu vähän kovalta esim. jarrupateissa.  36 olisi tietty myös hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta Foxin hinnat Euroopassa ovat jostain syystä nousseet järjettömälle tasolle, eikä se reilun 200 gramman painonlisäyskään välttämättä houkuttele.

----------


## simtee

> En oikein tiedä miten nämä kulmat lopulta tulisi menemään. Tehtaan mukaan originaalit on 67,5 ja 74,5. Worksin mukaan Canyoniin sopivan mallin alakupin stack height on 13mm mutta kaipa tuo orkkiskuppikin vähän nostaa keulaa ja toisaalta eikös keulan loivenemisen pitäisi hieman laskea bottom bracketia ja siten loiventaa myös satulaputkea? Edit. Eipäs nostakaan orkkis kun on kokonaan putken sisällä. En kyllä haluaisi loivempaa satulaputkea koska loivempi keula lienee jo muutenkin kevyt ja vaelteleva jyrkissä nousuissa.



Jep, juuri näin oli vanhassakin Neuronissa.  Satulaputken loivenemisen huomasi selkeästi ajossa, en tosiaan Neuroniin tuota välttämättä suosittele.  67.5 keulakulmallakin pärjännee hienosti normaalissa maastoajossa.

----------


## Jussiko

Jos ei huomioida alakupin korkoa, niin keulan loiventaminen jyrkentää satulaputken kulmaa ja pidentää reachiä inasen. Tämä hyöty taas kumoutuu, jos ja kun anglesetin alakuppi on korkeampi kuin alkuperäinen, mutta samassa suhteessa keula- ja satulakulmat eivät loivene.
Olen itse käyttänyt suuntaa antavasti geometria muutosten laskeskeluun tätä ohjelmaa:https://bikegeo.muha.cc/

Canyonin tapauksessa hämminkiä aiheuttaa lisäksi ilmoitetut geometriataulukot, kun esimerkiksi Neuronin 140mm keulalla varustetun CF8 mallin ja 130mm keulalla varustetun CF9 mallin ainoa geometriaero on puoliastetta ohjauskulmassa valmistajan mukaan. Todellisuudessa vaikuttaa kuitenkin moneen muuhunkin mittaan.

----------


## ÄmTee

Mites muuten tuo Occam suhteutuu Neuroniin? Testeissä sitä on luonnehdittu hyvin samoin sanoin kuin Neuronia tehokkaaksi, hyvin kiipeäväksi ja mukavaksi. On hieman loivempi keulakulma, mutta testeissä on silti kritisoitu alamäkiajo-ominaisuuksia.

----------


## Antza44

> Mites muuten tuo Occam suhteutuu Neuroniin? Testeissä sitä on luonnehdittu hyvin samoin sanoin kuin Neuronia tehokkaaksi, hyvin kiipeäväksi ja mukavaksi. On hieman loivempi keulakulma, mutta testeissä on silti kritisoitu alamäkiajo-ominaisuuksia.



Taitaa lähinnä kritisointi kohdistua siihen, että on kyvykkäämpiäkin pyöriä alamäkeen, mutta kyllä Occamkin on kova vehe. Joskin en itse viikonlopun testiajolla ja nyt Spectralilla ajaneena keksi, että Spectral häviää Occamille missään.

Edelleen siis hyvin samankaltaisia laitteita, Spectraliin ehken saatu vielä ne alamäki ominaisuudet paremmaksi tinkimättä muualta. Specral tuntuu kyllä mukavammalta olematta "tehoton" Nämä alkaa mennä makua-asioksi ja pitäs rintarinna päästä ajamaan, niihin ääri paikkoihin siellä ne erot vasta tulee. Perus ajeluhan näiltä kaikilta sujuu.

Sit pitää muistaa, että pyörässä alla oleva alusta vaikuttaa aika paljon rungon lisäksi. En tiedä uusista hipo Rockareista, mutta aikanen Charger Pike oli ainakin tosi epämukavan kova, nyt kun olen shimmannut vaimentimen ja vaihtanut vaimennin öljyt ollaan jo lähellä Foxin Grip2 vaimenninta. Aikoinaan Foxin perus Rythm keulakin tuntui tosi hyvältä Pikeen verrattuna, sittemmin modin jälkeen ajelin parisen viikkoa uudestaan Rythm keulasella pyörällä ja en ollutkaan enään samaa mieltä.

----------


## simtee

Vanhaan Neuroniin verratuna:

-Occam kiipeää paremmin, parempi asento polkea ylämäkeen ja keula pysyy paremmin maassa
-Occam menee alamäkeen paremmin pidemmän jouston, reachin ja loivemman keulakulman ansiosta
-Occam tuntuu turvallisemmalta teknisessä maastossa, ei niin herkkä OTB:lle.
-Neuronissa oli ehkä tasamaalle tehokkaampi/mukavampi polkemisasento

Occamin jousitus on aika napakka, joten se ei varmaankaan mene samalla tavalla eleettömästi alamäkeen epätasaisuuksien läpi verrattuna joihinkin enduropyöriin.  Toisaalta jousitus antaa hyvin tukea, joten pumppaaminen ja pikku hypyt lähtevät hyvin, jousto ei vie niistä voimaa.  Samoin runko on Occamissa ilmeisesti aika jäykkä, joten jäykät kuituvanteet (kallein LTD-malli)  eivät välttämättä tähän sovi.  Monesti olen lukenut, että Occam on mukavampi ajaa aluvanteella.  Itselläni ei tosin ole tästä kokemusta, omaan makuun Occam toimii hyvin parkissakin, tosin säädettävämpi 150mm keula olisi varmaankin sinne parempi.

----------


## Antza44

"Niin, kyllähän se hintalappukin lienee jonkinlainen valintaa ohjaava tekijä. Varmaan selittää ainakin osaksi miksi monet ovat ylipäätään päätyneet Canyonin asiakkaaksi. Alkuun minä kyllä tosin katsoin Neuronista CF 9-mallia, mutta ajotestien puitteissa alumiinirunkoa oli kehuttu eloisammaksi ja paljon paremmaksi. Miksi siis väkisin jotain jos testit puoltavat toista. Ja tuohon tonniin liittyen, en itse nähnyt tavallaan järkeväksi edes harkita osiltaan vastaavantasoista, mutta kalliimpaa pyörää, joka mahdollisesti huonommin vastaisi tarpeitani. Paljonhan näissä ollaan tosiaan noiden eri testien varassa ja koittaa siltä pohjalta sitten tehdä päätelmiä. Siksi aiemmin kommentoinkin, että erilaisia pyöriä on tulossa vuokrattavaksi jos jotakuta asia mietityttää ja sitä kautta saisi vastauksia ajatuksilleen."

^Paalaan tähän ÄmTee.n kirjoitukseen senverran tuolta Spectral ketjusta, että kyllähän tuossa Neuronin CF9 on ihan eritason palikkaa kiinni etu iskari ja kiekkot olennaisimpana. 

Sitten tuo Flowmtb testaajien hyvyydeksi käännetty alumiinin fleksaaminen saa minulla ainakin ihokarvat pystyyn. Okei Canyonin kuiturungot on jämyjä. Siinä missä Dude on tosi tiukka ja armoton on Trekin kuituset jäykkäperät tosi pehmeitä ja kiertojäykkiä silti, mutta ei ne mulla ainakaan ajoakaan kestä. Alumiinin joustamiseen olen tosi skeptinen, kun se ei lähtökohtaisesti paljon joustele ja sit jos joustelee niin yleensä murtuu, kun ei ole lujuuslaskelmat osunut kohdilleen.


"Furthermore, the Neuron AL feels noticeably more lively and spirited than the Neuron CF. At first I thought the rear shock might have a different tune, but it doesn’t – it’s exactly the same. This difference could be due to some additional flex in the alloy frame, or it might be down to the alloy wheels (compared to the carbon Reynolds wheels that come on the Neuron CF I tested), or more likely a combination of the two. Whatever it is, it helps to give the Neuron AL fantastic compliance in the rough, which gave me more control when things got really rocky and loose. I wouldn’t say it’s flexy, just better damped compared to the stiff and slightly muted carbon frame."

----------


## Antza44

> Occamin jousitus on aika napakka, joten se ei varmaankaan mene samalla tavalla eleettömästi alamäkeen epätasaisuuksien läpi verrattuna joihinkin enduropyöriin.  Toisaalta jousitus antaa hyvin tukea, joten pumppaaminen ja pikku hypyt lähtevät hyvin, jousto ei vie niistä voimaa.  Samoin runko on Occamissa ilmeisesti aika jäykkä, joten jäykät kuituvanteet (kallein LTD-malli)  eivät välttämättä tähän sovi.  Monesti olen lukenut, että Occam on mukavampi ajaa aluvanteella.  Itselläni ei tosin ole tästä kokemusta, omaan makuun Occam toimii hyvin parkissakin, tosin säädettävämpi 150mm keula olisi varmaankin sinne parempi.



Se on muuten tajuttoman hienoa, miten nämä modernit ns pitkäjoustoiset trailipyörätkin vastaa pumppaamiseen. Spectraliakin, kun pumppaa ni oikeesti tulee sitä vauhtia. Occam oli kyllä jäykkä ja se voi hentosen kuskin alla tuntua negatiivisena. Ilmeisesti etukolmio on, niin jäykkä vinotukineen. Itse en moista haittana kokenut edes kuitukiekoilla, mutta Spectral ei kyllä tunnu noin armottomalta, vaikka sekään ei ole todellakaan löysä.

----------


## Jone51

> Vanhaan Neuroniin verratuna:
> 
> -Occam kiipeää paremmin, parempi asento polkea ylämäkeen ja keula pysyy paremmin maassa
> -Occam menee alamäkeen paremmin pidemmän jouston, reachin ja loivemman keulakulman ansiosta
> -Occam tuntuu turvallisemmalta teknisessä maastossa, ei niin herkkä OTB:lle.
> -Neuronissa oli ehkä tasamaalle tehokkaampi/mukavampi polkemisasento
> 
> Occamin jousitus on aika napakka, joten se ei varmaankaan mene samalla tavalla eleettömästi alamäkeen epätasaisuuksien läpi verrattuna joihinkin enduropyöriin.  Toisaalta jousitus antaa hyvin tukea, joten pumppaaminen ja pikku hypyt lähtevät hyvin, jousto ei vie niistä voimaa.  Samoin runko on Occamissa ilmeisesti aika jäykkä, joten jäykät kuituvanteet (kallein LTD-malli)  eivät välttämättä tähän sovi.  Monesti olen lukenut, että Occam on mukavampi ajaa aluvanteella.  Itselläni ei tosin ole tästä kokemusta, omaan makuun Occam toimii hyvin parkissakin, tosin säädettävämpi 150mm keula olisi varmaankin sinne parempi.



Meillä on näköjään identtinen pyörähistoria ainakin näiden osalta ja voin kyllä allekirjoittaa ihan noi samat havainnot. Ehkä juurikin tuo tasamaan ajoasennon mukavuus on se mitä olen jäänyt kaipaamaan, vaikka Occamin ohjaamoa olenkin päivittänyt. Mulla ei ole niin asiantuntemusta, että osaisin sanoa mistä tämä tarkalleen omasta mielestä johtuu. Oli se myös tosiaan jotenkin eloisampi ja aavistuksen ketterämpi, mutta monelta osin sit just aika arvaamaton mulle kovassa vauhdissa. Voin kans vastata miksen vaihtanut uuteen Neuroniin oli että runkojen koot, josta olenkin nillittänyt miljoonaan kertaa, ei tuossa Neuronissa oikein lämmitä tällaista lyhyttä 170cm kuskia, eli M koko ei vaan paperilla ollut oikeanlainen, ei tullut edes kokeiltua missään kyllä.
Edit: lisätään vielä että mulla oli Neuronin ohella myös ihan silkasta kokeilunhalusta myös ehta(?) enskapyörä (Whyte G-170), mutta siitä ei mun tasoiselle kuskille ollut mitään hyötyä, mutta täytyy sanoa että se oli paljon lähempänä Occamia just jäykkyydessään ja tuntumassaan mitä Neuroni oli.

----------


## ÄmTee

Jees,

no kyllähän sen pyörän rungon nyt kai normi ajoa pitäisi kestää. Vieläpä näin 65 kg painolla ei olla edes lähellä painorajoja. Ja 6 vuotta taitaa olla rungolla takuuta. Enpä tiedä sitten miten tuo käytännössä toimii. Kyllä tuo uudempi Neuron on käsittääkseni kehittynyt melko lailla aiemmasta. Tuo koko-asia on kyllä asia josta kritisoin myös. Canyonin hieno systeemi suosittelee ainakin minulle liian pientä kokoa. Tosin taitaa olla niin, että tuo satulaputken korkeus siinä sanelee eniten. Ja voipi olla, että satulaputken kanssa ollaankin juuri siinä ja siinä, että pitää lämästä ihan pohjaan. Ja toisaalta standover melko korkea. Mutta, siispä jos pyörä tuntuu tehokkaalta ja mukavalta niin mikseipä sillä kilometreja lähtisi kartuttamaan. Sehän lienee pääasia! =)

----------


## simtee

> Meillä on näköjään identtinen pyörähistoria ainakin näiden osalta ja voin kyllä allekirjoittaa ihan noi samat havainnot. Ehkä juurikin tuo tasamaan ajoasennon mukavuus on se mitä olen jäänyt kaipaamaan, vaikka Occamin ohjaamoa olenkin päivittänyt. Mulla ei ole niin asiantuntemusta, että osaisin sanoa mistä tämä tarkalleen omasta mielestä johtuu. Oli se myös tosiaan jotenkin eloisampi ja aavistuksen ketterämpi, mutta monelta osin sit just aika arvaamaton mulle kovassa vauhdissa. Voin kans vastata miksen vaihtanut uuteen Neuroniin oli että runkojen koot, josta olenkin nillittänyt miljoonaan kertaa, ei tuossa Neuronissa oikein lämmitä tällaista lyhyttä 170cm kuskia, eli M koko ei vaan paperilla ollut oikeanlainen, ei tullut edes kokeiltua missään kyllä.
> Edit: lisätään vielä että mulla oli Neuronin ohella myös ihan silkasta kokeilunhalusta myös ehta(?) enskapyörä (Whyte G-170), mutta siitä ei mun tasoiselle kuskille ollut mitään hyötyä, mutta täytyy sanoa että se oli paljon lähempänä Occamia just jäykkyydessään ja tuntumassaan mitä Neuroni oli.



Jep, se eloisuus ja ketteryys tulee varmaankin Neuronin lyhyemmästä akselivälistä ja lyhyemmästä eturungosta.  Onhan pitkän reachin ja jyrkän satulaputken omaava uuden geon fillari vakaa ja nousukykyinen, mutta esim. keula ei sitten nousekaan niin näppärästi pienellä painonsiirrolla esteen yli.  Kaikessa on aina hyvät ja huonot puolensa, minusta tämän "modernin" geometrian varaukseton ylistys menee välillä vähän liian pitkälle.

----------


## Antza44

> Jep, se eloisuus ja ketteryys tulee varmaankin Neuronin lyhyemmästä akselivälistä ja lyhyemmästä eturungosta.  Onhan pitkän reachin ja jyrkän satulaputken omaava uuden geon fillari vakaa ja nousukykyinen, mutta esim. keula ei sitten nousekaan niin näppärästi pienellä painonsiirrolla esteen yli.  Kaikessa on aina hyvät ja huonot puolensa, minusta tämän "modernin" geometrian varaukseton ylistys menee välillä vähän liian pitkälle.



Toisaalta sitten taas mulla on tuo Trekin full Stache joka on kooltaan ja geoltaan aika yks yhteen Spectralin kanssa paitsi, että keula on 67 astetta ja Chainstay vain 429. Niin tuo kyllä pomppaa paljon helpommin ja manuttuu. Okei peräkin on paljon helpompi ladata syvemälle antaakseen jojotus efektiä, mutta näin vertautui uuteen Fueliinkin, eli perän lyhyydestä on selkeä apu, kun ei puhuta ylös nousemisesta. Eli selkeää helppoutta on verrattuna näihin pitkä takahaarukkaisiin hyppiessä, keuliessa ja manutukseen vedossa. Occam L, Fuel Ex L, 29 Spectral L on sellaisia mitä olen sen verran pidempää testiä ajanut, että on helppo verrata tuohon Full Stacheen millä on aika reilusti tunteja takana.

Ketteryyttä on isoista 3" 29" renkaista huolimatta, mutta ero vaikea tulkita vaikka akselivälikin 4 senttiä lyhempi, kuin 29 Spectralissa.

Toisaalta taas Dudeeni en saa niin leppoista ajo-asentoa, kuin em mainittuihin vaikka koitan kompensoida pitkällä stemmillä ohjaamon samoihin mittoihin vaikka satulakin on niin edessä, kuin menee. Taaemmas, jos laitan tuntuu minulle ihan vammaselta. Noilla toisilla käsille paino jää paljon pienemmäksi. Okei noi on täysjoustoja sägi vaikuttaa erilailla, kuin jäykkäperään. Taas kun menen tasaisella vauhtiasentoon noissa moderneissa on silti tilaa hyvään sporttiseen asentoon (ei kuitenkaan puhuta XC miesten pääeellä asennosta vielä). 

Dude M vaikka on tosi lyhyt akseliväliltään ei se ero ketteryydessä ole normi poluilla mitenkään erityisen huomattavaa ajotyyli lähinnä eroaa. Mulla on yks semmoinen speciaali talvipolku mikä on täynnä tiukkaakin mutkaa liki 0 vauhtista 90 mutkaa ja sellaisessa luonnollisesti Dude kiertyy paremmin, mutta taas nopeammissa vasen oikee ym vaikka on 90.kin taas sitä ei pysty ajamaan, niin voimalla mutkaan niin on lyhyellä akselivälillä saavuttettu etu kyseenalaista. Okei Dudekin muuttuu taas ketteräämäksi, kuin takahaarukka laitetaan lyhyemmäksi 455/439mm. Tuota testailin omilla pyörilläni.

Toisaalta mulla oli aikanaan aika Duden geometrianen Trekin L kokoinen jäykkäperä Stache jossa oli myös lyhyt takahaarukka. Tuo vaihtui sittemmin rungon takuu vaihdossa tuohon L Full Stacheen. Oli se aika opettelu oppia ajamaan tuota Full Stachea, kun oli kuitenkin niin erilainen mihin oli aiemmissa pyörissä tottunut, mutta paluuta ei ole. Enkä silti tarkoita teidän kuvaamia tasamaan ajo miinuksia. Lähinnä se teksen ajaminen vaati totuttelua.

En minäkään varauksetta ja kokemuksetta halua suosittaa, pyrinkin kertomaan miltä se juuri minulle tuntuu. Muistan elävästi ekat koe-ajot Polen Machinella ja olihan se hirveä se ohjaus hitaassa ajossa, kun se ikäänkuin kaatui. 29 Spectralissa ei tuota onneksi esiinny loivasta keulasta huolimatta. Juuri tämä on se loivan keulan suurin miinus ja tuon takia stemmi pitää olla lyhyt. Pienempi offset on varmaan yksi suuri vaikuttava tekijä tuohon, että siitä on päästy eroon. Polessa oli silloin 51 keula ja taitaa olla vieläkin.

----------


## Antza44

> Jees,
> 
> no kyllähän sen pyörän rungon nyt kai normi ajoa pitäisi kestää. Vieläpä näin 65 kg painolla ei olla edes lähellä painorajoja. Ja 6 vuotta taitaa olla rungolla takuuta.



"kyllähän sen pyörän rungon nyt kai normi ajoa pitäisi kestää" Tämän lauseen olen liian monesti joutunut totemaan :Hymy: . Jos rungot on rankattu 4-3 categoriian pitäs munkin ajot kestää hienosti. Kaikki ei vaan kestä ja ne mitkä on kerran hajonnut hajoaa toistekkin ja kolmannenkin kerran mulla, eli insinööriltä on jäänyt varmuusvarat laittamatta siitä kohtaa. Sehän on selvää, että 65 kilosen on aika vaikea kuormitta runkoa samoin kuin esim 94 kilosen.

----------


## kmruuska

> Jos ei huomioida alakupin korkoa, niin keulan loiventaminen jyrkentää satulaputken kulmaa ja pidentää reachiä inasen. Tämä hyöty taas kumoutuu, jos ja kun anglesetin alakuppi on korkeampi kuin alkuperäinen, mutta samassa suhteessa keula- ja satulakulmat eivät loivene.
> Olen itse käyttänyt suuntaa antavasti geometria muutosten laskeskeluun tätä ohjelmaa:https://bikegeo.muha.cc/



Eipä nuo muutokset näyttäisi ollenkaan pahoilta. Lisäsin sen 13mm haarukan mittaan. Satulakulma loivenisi vain 0,35 astetta mutta keula taas 1,55. Onko tuo hankala vaihtaa itse ja tarvitaanko jotain erikoiskaluja?

----------


## rndm

Tarvitset jonkun prässin jolla painat kupit runkoon. Tein itselleni sellaisen kierretangosta, laippalevyistä ja muttereista. Varmasti ei ihan niin hyvä kuin tuohon tehdyt työkalut mutta hoiti homman. Anglesetin kanssa vaikeampaa normaaliin ohjainlaakeriin verrattuna on vaan se että pitää olla molemmat kupit tarkassa linjassa. Kuiturungoista ei kokemusta että pitääkö ottaa jotain erityistä huomioon vs alu.

Ja tuohon ketteryys/keulan nostelu -asiaan vaikuttaa ihan ylivoimaisesti eniten se chainstayn pituus.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Tarvitset jonkun prässin jolla painat kupit runkoon. Tein itselleni sellaisen kierretangosta, laippalevyistä ja muttereista. Varmasti ei ihan niin hyvä kuin tuohon tehdyt työkalut mutta hoiti homman. Anglesetin kanssa vaikeampaa normaaliin ohjainlaakeriin verrattuna on vaan se että pitää olla molemmat kupit tarkassa linjassa. Kuiturungoista ei kokemusta että pitääkö ottaa jotain erityistä huomioon vs alu.



Kumivasaralla paukutin ite. En suosittele. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Kumivasaralla paukutin ite. En suosittele. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



En mäkään toisaalta aikoinaan koitin saada alurunkoon ihan normi laakerikuppia prässättyä kierretanko prikka systeemillä ja sehän ei tasan halunnut mennä suoraan ja lopuksi kanssa koputtelin kumivasaralla. Sitten ostin kunnon työkalun missä painelaakeri ja kaveri sorvas sopivia adapteri holkkeja, ni ei paljon kysele, kun menee hienosti.

Eli veisin ehkä paikalliselle PP mekanikolle, jos ei ole kunnon työ-kaluja.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Joo nyt jälkeen päin en laittais kun kunnon työkalulla. Oli ajatus että otan tuon irti ja asennan uudestaan paikalleen. En tiedä onko tuosta niin suurta hyötyä dudessa. 120mm keulakin tekee jo paljon. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmruuska

Kiitos vinkeistä! Taidan viedä pyöräliikkeeseen kun työkalut näyttävät maksavan todennäköisesti enemmän kuin työ siellä.

----------


## mthamala

> Muistan elävästi ekat koe-ajot Polen Machinella ja olihan se hirveä se ohjaus hitaassa ajossa, kun se ikäänkuin kaatui. 29 Spectralissa ei tuota onneksi esiinny loivasta keulasta huolimatta. Juuri tämä on se loivan keulan suurin miinus ja tuon takia stemmi pitää olla lyhyt. Pienempi offset on varmaan yksi suuri vaikuttava tekijä tuohon, että siitä on päästy eroon. Polessa oli silloin 51 keula ja taitaa olla vieläkin.



Itse ehtinyt nyt ekat piha-ajot Spectral 29 CF8:lla, ja entisen Kona Honzon jälkeen en voi välttää tunnetta siitä että ohjaus hitaassa ajossa "kaatuisi" hieman. Geometria on low-asennossa. Maastoon tai pihaa pitemmälle en ole vielä ehtinyt rälläämään, kun pyörän laittelu on ollut hidasta, mutta onkos tämä normaali homma näissä loivakeulasisissa? Huomaan että todella nuubi kysymys.  :Hymy:

----------


## hakpas

> Itse ehtinyt nyt ekat piha-ajot Spectral 29 CF8:lla, ja entisen Kona Honzon jälkeen en voi välttää tunnetta siitä että ohjaus hitaassa ajossa "kaatuisi" hieman. Geometria on low-asennossa. Maastoon tai pihaa pitemmälle en ole vielä ehtinyt rälläämään, kun pyörän laittelu on ollut hidasta, mutta onkos tämä normaali homma näissä loivakeulasisissa? Huomaan että todella nuubi kysymys.



Kyllä se juuri keulan kaatumiselta tuntuu kun ensikertoja loivempikeulaista kokeilee.

----------


## mthamala

> Kyllä se juuri keulan kaatumiselta tuntuu kun ensikertoja loivempikeulaista kokeilee.



Kiitos! Eipä siis muuta kuin kovaa ajoa, kun vähän vielä lumet hupenee.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Näköjään Stoic kakkosen hinta on jo noussut satasella siitä kun omani tilasin. Vaikuttaakohan eräs Suezin kanavaan taskuparkkeerattu rahtialuas asiaan.

Ensimmäinen testilenkki suoritettu, tosin maastoon ei vielä ollut asiaa. Sen verran kuitenkin sain tuntumaa, että pyörän koko on juuri passeli. Olen 188 cm ja ostin L-koon, eli ihan kokotaulukon mukaan. Vaikka olen suhteellisen lyhytjalkainen, niin 170 mm dropperi sopii hienosti ja sentin pidempikin mahtuisi hyvin. Asfalttilenkillä saa aika rajallisesti tuntumaa, mutta ensivaikutelmana pyörän geometria tuntuu todella onnistuneelta.

----------


## Antza44

> Itse ehtinyt nyt ekat piha-ajot Spectral 29 CF8:lla, ja entisen Kona Honzon jälkeen en voi välttää tunnetta siitä että ohjaus hitaassa ajossa "kaatuisi" hieman. Geometria on low-asennossa. Maastoon tai pihaa pitemmälle en ole vielä ehtinyt rälläämään, kun pyörän laittelu on ollut hidasta, mutta onkos tämä normaali homma näissä loivakeulasisissa? Huomaan että todella nuubi kysymys.



No voi se hieman kaatua, esim 0 vauhdissa vinottain vinon lumivallin yli keulan nostaessa olen aistinut, kun etu rengas kaatuu, mutta lievää on ja en poluilla ajaessa huomaa. Parkkinpaikka pyörittelyssä en häiritsevästi huomaa. Nyt olen suurimmat ajot ajanut jyrkässä asennossa, mutta taidan taas vaihtaa loivaan vuorostaa. Keulan nosto on selkeästi helpompaa loivana Eli tavallaan on normaalia tosi loiva keulasissa.
Ekat ajot oli loivana enkä silläkään sellaista kaatumista huomannut, että olisin siihen oikeen huomiota kiinnittänyt eli ei ollut häiritsevää, mutta en sano etteikö sitä mahdollisesti voi aistia. 

Polessa sitä aikoinaan testatessa aistin tosi selkeänä. Siinäkään se ei ajoa varsinaisesti haitannut, mutta ominaisuus silti. Ehkä tuo hirveä oli ylimitoitettu kuvaus, mutta enemmän sitä oli.

----------


## hece

> Itse ehtinyt nyt ekat piha-ajot Spectral 29 CF8:lla, ja entisen Kona Honzon jälkeen en voi välttää tunnetta siitä että ohjaus hitaassa ajossa "kaatuisi" hieman. Geometria on low-asennossa. Maastoon tai pihaa pitemmälle en ole vielä ehtinyt rälläämään, kun pyörän laittelu on ollut hidasta, mutta onkos tämä normaali homma näissä loivakeulasisissa? Huomaan että todella nuubi kysymys.



Kyllä se on normaalia ja siihen tottuu. Mulla Pole Evolink n. 64.5 keulakulmalla ja Genesis Tarn jäykkäperä n. 67 keulakulmalla. Olihan se Pole alkuun erilainen. Sitten tuli pidempi pätkä että ajoin vain Polella ja sen jälkeen Genesis tuntui hetken oudolta. Ei painon siirto sivulle (asfaltilla) kallistanutkaan pyörää odotetusti, joutui enemmän tangolla kääntämään.

----------


## Huoleton

Nykyiset maastopyörät on ihan surkeita parkkiksella. Ohjaus kallistelee kun on liikaa trailia ja renkaatkin sen muotoset että ohjaus vetelee. Pitkää pyörää on hankala kääntää hitaassa vauhdissa. Paikallaan hyppimistäkin on vaikeutettu kun renkaat on kaukana kuskista ja vaimennus pitää pyörän maassa. 
Onneks sentään maastossa toimii jotenkin, vaikka "tuntuu hitaalta" (kun ei pelota joka töyssy ja kulkee suoraan).

----------


## simtee

Jep, alla on oikein hyvä artikkeli aiheesta, joka auttaa ymmärtämään miten loiva keulakulma ja lyhyen offsetin keula vaikuttavat trailiin ja siten pyörän käyttäytymiseen.  Esim. juuri Spectraliin on valittu loiva keulakulma ja lyhyen offsetin keula, jotka molemmat lisäävät ohjauksen "kaatumista" (wheel flop)

https://blisterreview.com/gear-101/b...e-fork-offsets

----------


## ÄmTee

Neuron AL 7 on kotiutunut ja ensimmäinen koeajo tehty. Pyörä on mittojen ja tuntuman puolesta todella mahtava. Kokeilin aiemmin Canyonin suositusten mukaista S-kokoa, joka oli liian pieni. M-koko on selkeästi parempi ja mitoilleni oikein sopiva. Satulaputkea pystyi jättämään vielä noin sentin ulos (reiden sisämitta minulla 82 cm). Tuntuma on muutenkin paljon parempi. Tiedä sitten vaikuttaa tuo suurempi rengaskoko noin paljoa vai onko esim. iskareiden tunessa myös jotain eroa. Allekirjoitan pyörästä esitetyt arviot mm. Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 on test – An excellent bike at a really fair price | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine (enduro-mtb.com) ja Review | The 2020 Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 Is All-New, And It's Ripper Value - Flow Mountain Bike. Hinta-laatusuhteeltan oiva peli maastossa liikkumiseen ja liikuntaan. Vakavammille harrastajille tai hinkkaajille tästä ei tosin vaihtoehdoksi ehkä ole, mutta jos helppo, yksinkertainen, tehokas, ketterä ja äärimmäisen mukava täysjousto polkuajoon kiinnostaa niin voin suositella.

----------


## Antza44

> Neuron AL 7 on kotiutunut ja ensimmäinen koeajo tehty. Pyörä on mittojen ja tuntuman puolesta todella mahtava. Kokeilin aiemmin Canyonin suositusten mukaista S-kokoa, joka oli liian pieni. M-koko on selkeästi parempi ja mitoilleni oikein sopiva. Satulaputkea pystyi jättämään vielä noin sentin ulos (reiden sisämitta minulla 82 cm). Tuntuma on muutenkin paljon parempi. Tiedä sitten vaikuttaa tuo suurempi rengaskoko noin paljoa vai onko esim. iskareiden tunessa myös jotain eroa. Allekirjoitan pyörästä esitetyt arviot mm. Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 on test – An excellent bike at a really fair price | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine (enduro-mtb.com) ja Review | The 2020 Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 Is All-New, And It's Ripper Value - Flow Mountain Bike. Hinta-laatusuhteeltan oiva peli maastossa liikkumiseen ja liikuntaan. Vakavammille harrastajille tai hinkkaajille tästä ei tosin vaihtoehdoksi ehkä ole, mutta jos helppo, yksinkertainen, tehokas, ketterä ja äärimmäisen mukava täysjousto polkuajoon kiinnostaa niin voin suositella.



Loistavaa! Ei muuta kuin ajamisen riemua!

----------


## Antza44

Onko kokemuksia tästä onko mistään kotoisin? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/ac...em/166965.html
Vaihtoehtona tyytyminen 600ml pulloon tai sit tuohon.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Onko kokemuksia tästä onko mistään kotoisin? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/ac...em/166965.html
> Vaihtoehtona tyytyminen 600ml pulloon tai sit tuohon.



Juomavyö? Ite käytän laukkua missä paikka pullolle ja tasku mihin mahtuu vähän tarvikkeita. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Juomavyö? Ite käytän laukkua missä paikka pullolle ja tasku mihin mahtuu vähän tarvikkeita. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä juomareput rakkoineen löytyy, mutta lyhyehköt iltalenkit ja parkkiajot menee ilman reppua, siksi näin ja kesä kuumalla päivätäys keikka 3L rakko ei riitä ja kaikki extravesi on poikaa ja noilla reisuilla on jo kiva, että kaikkea painoa ei ängetä hartiolle, kun evästä ja ym on jo muutenkin paljon mukana.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Kyllä juomareput rakkoineen löytyy, mutta lyhyehköt iltalenkit ja parkkiajot menee ilman reppua, siksi näin ja kesä kuumalla päivätäys keikka 3L rakko ei riitä ja kaikki extravesi on poikaa ja noilla reisuilla on jo kiva, että kaikkea painoa ei ängetä hartiolle, kun evästä ja ym on jo muutenkin paljon mukana.



Joo en mäkään reppua käytä mutta tuo vyölaukku on joka kerta päällä kun pyörällä lähden lenkille. Retki myy tuota. Eihän tommonen tupla teline huono varmasti olisi. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Joo en mäkään reppua käytä mutta tuo vyölaukku on joka kerta päällä kun pyörällä lähden lenkille. Retki myy tuota. Eihän tommonen tupla teline huono varmasti olisi. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



En kaipaa vyölaukkua. Pyöräpaidan taskuun mahtuu tarvittavat ja vaikka pullokin, mutta ennemmin telineeseen. Repun idea on myös samalla selän suojaus. Parkissa panssarinpaita.

----------


## Sambolo

Mulla on parkissa juomat repussa ja reppu jossain ala/ylä asemalla.

----------


## Antza44

Joo ja kaljaa on aina kylmälaukussa autossa. Asiian!

----------


## Badawan

Tammikuun 24 päivä tilattu Grand Canyon 8, tilattaessa alustava toimitus noin toukokuun ensimmäinen viikko. Tänään tuli ilmoitus, että arvioitu toimitus siirtyy noin kesäkuun ensimmäiselle viikolle. Onko havaintoja, kuinka hyvin toimituksen siirtymiset eteenpäin ovat käytännössä pitäneet kutinsa? Onko lykätty toimitusta useampaan kertaan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kakkonen

> Tammikuun 24 päivä tilattu Grand Canyon 8, tilattaessa alustava toimitus noin toukokuun ensimmäinen viikko. Tänään tuli ilmoitus, että arvioitu toimitus siirtyy noin kesäkuun ensimmäiselle viikolle. Onko havaintoja, kuinka hyvin toimituksen siirtymiset eteenpäin ovat käytännössä pitäneet kutinsa? Onko lykätty toimitusta useampaan kertaan? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tänään tuli myös tänne ilmoitus, että juniorille joulukuussa tilattu Grand Canyon young heron toimitus siirtyy toukokuun alkupuolelta kesäkuun puoleenväliin.

----------


## JaniMikael

Pakko antaa propsit Canyonille huikeasta suorituksesta: vaivana ollut ja koko kevään jatkunut krooninen epätoivo uudesta pyörästä saatiin onnelliseen päätökseen. 

Eri merkkien ja mallien pyörittelyn kautta päädyin 27.5 tuumaiseen leikkisään täysjuustoon Spectral 6 muodossa, 29 jäykkäperä löytyy jo, en oo mikään maailman pisin ihminen ja s-koon Spectral 29 on loppuunmyyty. Eipä siinä, niitä kaksseiskojakaan ei löytänyt mistään ja Canyon lupaili sopivaa vasta elokuuksi. Käytettyjen pyynnitkin olivat mitä olivat, niin mieluusti halusi maksaa siitä unboxing experiencestä muutaman satasen.

Epätoivoinen mutta ahkera varastosaldokyttäily tuotti kuitenkin sattumalta tulosta, kun sivustolle ilmestyi pyörä tilattavaksi ja 6. päivää myöhemmin olikin jo kotiovella. Ottaen huomioon, että niitä ei pitänyt olla tulossa ennen elokuuta niin kyllä tää mulle kelpaa oikein mainiosti. Todettua tuli tosin, että talven jäljiltä kunto on jotain todella järkyttävää.

----------


## vilerace

> Tänään tuli myös tänne ilmoitus, että juniorille joulukuussa tilattu Grand Canyon young heron toimitus siirtyy toukokuun alkupuolelta kesäkuun puoleenväliin.



Ihan sama tilanne, paitsi että tilasin jo marraskuussa, onneksi vanha pyörä menee pojulla vielä, mutta jos ei kesäkuun aikana tule niin alkaa jo harmittamaan...

----------


## seiloripesonen

Moro! Mitä kokoa raati suosittelee stoicista, kamppailen nyt M/L välillä. Olen 183 pitkä ja tarkoitus olisi hieman hyppiä, keulia, kikkailla. Mutta myös ajaa maastossa ja kaduilla. Mihin pyörään olisi hyvä käydä vertaamassa? kiitos

----------


## skiman

> Moro! Mitä kokoa raati suosittelee stoicista, kamppailen nyt M/L välillä. Olen 183 pitkä ja tarkoitus olisi hieman hyppiä, keulia, kikkailla. Mutta myös ajaa maastossa ja kaduilla. Mihin pyörään olisi hyvä käydä vertaamassa? kiitos



Mikä pyörä?

----------


## skiman

> Moro! Mitä kokoa raati suosittelee stoicista, kamppailen nyt M/L välillä. Olen 183 pitkä ja tarkoitus olisi hieman hyppiä, keulia, kikkailla. Mutta myös ajaa maastossa ja kaduilla. Mihin pyörään olisi hyvä käydä vertaamassa? kiitos



Tähän siis vielä taistana, että mulla oli M-koon 2019 neuron CF ja se tuntui liian lyhyeltä.
Olen 179-180cm ja 84cm. Toki riippuu monesta asiasta.

----------


## Sambolo

> Moro! Mitä kokoa raati suosittelee stoicista, kamppailen nyt M/L välillä. Olen 183 pitkä ja tarkoitus olisi hieman hyppiä, keulia, kikkailla. Mutta myös ajaa maastossa ja kaduilla. Mihin pyörään olisi hyvä käydä vertaamassa? kiitos



En miettis ite M kokoa lainkaan. Oon ite 182cm ja L on öpaut kaikissa pyörissä sopiva, joissain jopa xl..

----------


## seiloripesonen

> Mikä pyörä?



Canyon Stoic 3

----------


## seiloripesonen

> En miettis ite M kokoa lainkaan. Oon ite 182cm ja L on öpaut kaikissa pyörissä sopiva, joissain jopa xl..



Okei. Kaikki testaamani M koot ollut kyllä pienen tuntuisia.

----------


## Sambolo

Monesti vissiin tääläkin todettu että canyonin suositukset menee aikalailla alakanttiin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Moro! Mitä kokoa raati suosittelee stoicista, kamppailen nyt M/L välillä. Olen 183 pitkä ja tarkoitus olisi hieman hyppiä, keulia, kikkailla. Mutta myös ajaa maastossa ja kaduilla. Mihin pyörään olisi hyvä käydä vertaamassa? kiitos



L. Mä olen viisi senttiä sua pidempi ja ajan L-kokoisella Stoicilla. Mun puolesta pyörä voisi olla vähän isompikin, eli mua vähän lyhyemmälle L-koko on varmasti just sopiva.

----------


## kiloWatti

Neuronin Iridium-satulatolppa palauttaa laiskasti. Mitä olette tehneet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiloWatti

Olisikohan tuon ruuvin alla kenties venttiilin pää?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiloWatti



----------


## seiloripesonen

> L. Mä olen viisi senttiä sua pidempi ja ajan L-kokoisella Stoicilla. Mun puolesta pyörä voisi olla vähän isompikin, eli mua vähän lyhyemmälle L-koko on varmasti just sopiva.



 Noni mennään siis L koolla kiitos.

----------


## Jusa.L

Minulla on 2021 Neuron ja juuri kun vaihdoin satulan, niin tarkistin että ei ole omassa tolpassa tuota venttiiliä ilman lisäykseen...

----------


## tumz

onko muillakin siirretty pyörän toimitusaikaa myöhemmäksi? 
tammikuussa tilattu spectral 29 piti tulla ensi viikolla mutta siirtyi kesäkuun loppupuolelle arvioitu toimitus. Harmi homma ja epäilen kyllä että tulee edes kesän aikana.
Toki ymmärrän kyllä että tässä maailman tilanteessa ei voi mitään.

----------


## sak

Ei ole venttiiliä täälläkään vuosimallin 2020 iridiumssa.
Hieman hidas tuo on omaan makuun, mutta eipä sille ole kai mitään tehtävissä. Uudesta asti se tuollainen on ollut.

----------


## kiloWatti

Joo, eli ilmeisesti hissitolppa pitäisi purkaa ja huoltaa jotta tulisi ylös asti. Laitoin Canyonille viestiä tuosta, kattellaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Huoleton

> onko muillakin siirretty pyörän toimitusaikaa myöhemmäksi? 
> tammikuussa tilattu spectral 29 piti tulla ensi viikolla mutta siirtyi kesäkuun loppupuolelle arvioitu toimitus. Harmi homma ja epäilen kyllä että tulee edes kesän aikana.
> Toki ymmärrän kyllä että tässä maailman tilanteessa ei voi mitään.



Joo on tuttua. Kai se nyt sit vaan on tällästä.

----------


## mthamala

> Joo, eli ilmeisesti hissitolppa pitäisi purkaa ja huoltaa jotta tulisi ylös asti. Laitoin Canyonille viestiä tuosta, kattellaan.



Iridiumia en ole (vielä) huoltanut, mutta edellisen pyörän e13:ssa oli sama ongelma, ja avaamalla, putsaamalla ja rasvaamalla palautui toimintakuntoon. Yks tuttu taisi juuri tehdä iridiumille saman tämän videon perusteella: https://youtu.be/r6HIZ2vc4eM Ilmeisesti samalta tehtaalta tulee kuin brand-x.

----------


## jankki

Onko joku vaihtanut eteen AbsoluteBLACKin ovaalia? Ajatuksissa omaan 2018 Spectral 6.0 vakion 32t rattaan tilalle 32t https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval.html joka on leveimmästä kohtaa 143mm. Rungon puolesta näkyisi mahtuvan nykyistä ratasta ~2cm leveämpikin mutta en löytänyt tuon vakiorattaan mittoja ja laiskuuksissani en jaksaisi irrottaa kampia että saisi mitattua nykyisen tarkasti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kiloWatti

Nämä lätkät ovat ilmeisesti kierteellä kiinni tangossa? Näkyy toinen jääneen metsään jollain reissulla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ei ole. Ihan painamalla paikalleen ja kampeamalla irti.

----------


## zort

^^noita myydään ainakin saksankaupoissa muistaakseni n. pari euroa kipale. Tjsp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiloWatti

Ok. Motonetissä näkyy olevan 5€/pari. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moukari

Mikä ohjainlaakeri sopii Canyon Neuron CF 9.0 SL:ään (2019)? Alkuperäinen kesti ilmeisesti vain. 1 000 km, käytettynä ostettu pyörä. Oli jo ruosteessa ja ylempi meni palasiksi sitä irrottaessa, kun oli jäänyt jumiin. Acrosin sivujen mukaan olisi mahdollisesti ZS44/IS52, mutta mieluummin laittaisin jonkun laadukkaamman tuonne ettei joka välissä tarvitse vaihtaa. Canyonin nettisivuilla ei ole mainintaa eikä Googlekaan juuri löydä tietoja.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Olen päässyt nyt kelien paranemisen myötä ajamaan Stoicilla vähän enemmän, joten tässä muutamia ajatuksia pyörästä.

Runko on aivan mahtava. Hyvä viimeistely ja fiksut yksityiskohdat (esim. takajarrun letku ulkoisella viennillä, muut sisäisellä). Geometria on omaan käyttööni melkolailla täydellinen. Ajan lenkkejä, joissa lyhyet ylä- ja alamäet vuorottelevat ja vauhtia on keskimäärin aika vähän. Kiviä ja juurakkoa on vähintäänkin tarpeeksi. Stoic on vakaa ja sen voi antaa alamäissä mennä ihan reippaalla vauhdilla, mutta hidasvauhtisessa kannonkierrossa ei tunnu kuin ajaisi haitaribussia Helsingin keskustassa. Ohjaamo on mukavan tilava ja satulaputken kulma riittävän pysty. Ylipäätään todella toimiva jokapaikan höylä.

Plussia:
+++ Runko
+ Shimanon "halppis" 1x10 Deore on helppo säätää ja toimii täydellisesti
+ Hintaan nähden asialliset komponentit, vaikka itse päivitinkin niistä ison osan

Miinukset:
- Välitykset. Shimanon 10v Deore-kasetin saa sekä 11-42 että 11-46 välityksillä, ja jostain syystä tähän on valittu tuo ensimmäinen. 11-46 ei maksa montaa kymppiä ja toimii tämän takavaihtajan kanssa, jopa ketju oli riittävän pitkä. Mutta kyllä se olisi voinut olla tässä valmiina.
- Renkaat. Tästä varmaan moni on eri mieltä, mutta ainakin omaan lenkkikäyttöön nuo alkuperäiset Schwalben renkaat on turhan järeät ja painavat. Lisäksi koska pyörään mahtuu 29x2,60" renkaat, niin sellaiset voisi siihen myös speksata. Vaihdoin leveämmät ja kevyemmät renkaat.

Kokonaisuutena kyllä erittäin hyvä pyörä.

----------


## moukari

> Mikä ohjainlaakeri sopii Canyon Neuron CF 9.0 SL:ään (2019)? Alkuperäinen kesti ilmeisesti vain. 1 000 km, käytettynä ostettu pyörä. Oli jo ruosteessa ja ylempi meni palasiksi sitä irrottaessa, kun oli jäänyt jumiin. Acrosin sivujen mukaan olisi mahdollisesti ZS44/IS52, mutta mieluummin laittaisin jonkun laadukkaamman tuonne ettei joka välissä tarvitse vaihtaa. Canyonin nettisivuilla ei ole mainintaa eikä Googlekaan juuri löydä tietoja.



Canyon vastasi seuraavasti:
ylempi laakeri on "HSP ACRS AZX-214 upper bearing 1 1/8"
ja alempi laakeri "HSP ACRS BRG IS 40/52 45°".

Acrosin sivujen perusteella tuo AZX-214:n ylempi laakeri on ZS44, eli esim. Cane Creek 40 ZS44 pitäisi sopia. Alas meneekin sitten ilmeisesti mikä vaan IS52? Ehkä alakooli pitää kuitenkin vaihtaa. 

Nyt akuutti mtb-ajokuume hoituu läskipyörällä ja gravelilla. Eilen tuolla kiinagravelilla ajelin ihan kunnon juurakkopolkujakin. Onneksi ei kukaan nähnyt, 50 mm syvillä aerokiekoilla en ihan kokenut kuuluvani sinne  :Hymy:

----------


## kiloWatti

No mitäs helevettiä? Hain Motonetistä tällaiset kalvosinnapit, niin eihän ne sovikaan. Liimatako nämä pitäisi, vai millä konstilla kiinni. Canyon Neuron CF 8 vm 2020 siis kyseessä.

https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4014...aatylevy-musta

----------


## Jsavilaa

^ Näyttää vähän sille että ois Odin merkkikohtaiset. Onko tupit Odin Lock-onit? 

Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zort

> Ok. Motonetissä näkyy olevan 5€/pari. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.bike-components.de/en/s/...dlebar%20plugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiloWatti

> https://www.bike-components.de/en/s/...dlebar%20plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok, kiitos! Onhan noi nyt aivan eri malliset. Motoneteissä ei ole mitään putken sisään työnnettävää. 

Edit: saiskohan vastaavaa kotimaasta, ehkä jopa Tampereen seudulta? Verkosta tilattuna 2€ tupit toimituskulujen kanssa 12€. Ehdin juuri tilata kengät, paidan ja housut muualta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SBIAN

> Nämä lätkät ovat ilmeisesti kierteellä kiinni tangossa? Näkyy toinen jääneen metsään jollain reissulla. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tuosta tangon päädyt jotka pysyy varmasti kiinni, minulla tuolaiset: https://www.ebay.com/itm/12448946376...8AAOSwkghf2f5w

----------


## moukari

> Tuosta tangon päädyt jotka pysyy varmasti kiinni, munulla tuolaiset: https://www.ebay.com/itm/12448946376...8AAOSwkghf2f5w



Minä laitoin maantiepyörän tankonauhoista jääneet tulpat tangon päihin, ei ainakaan vielä eilen rymytessä tippuneet. Samat Ergonin gripit kuin kysyjällä. Nämä ebay-tulpat pysyvät varmasti vielä paremmin.

----------


## Antza44

Canyonin maastureita 3 kpl testissä suuressa MTB testissä. Apissa luettavissa https://enduro-mtb.com/en/out-now-047/ 

Voittaja tosin on loppuun myyty.

----------


## Sammyw75

Moro
Maaliskuulla tilasin Grand Canyon 8.n ja viime viikolla tuo saapui. Tuota käytän myös työmatkapyöräilyyn, niin myötätuulella välitykset loppuu kesken. Eli varmaan isompi etu kiekko kannattaisi laittaa. 30 hampainen tuossa alunperin on paikoillaa. Minkä verran tuota kannattaisi isontaa, että maastossakin vielä pärjää?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Moro
> Maaliskuulla tilasin Grand Canyon 8.n ja viime viikolla tuo saapui. Tuota käytän myös työmatkapyöräilyyn, niin myötätuulella välitykset loppuu kesken. Eli varmaan isompi etu kiekko kannattaisi laittaa. 30 hampainen tuossa alunperin on paikoillaa. Minkä verran tuota kannattaisi isontaa, että maastossakin vielä pärjää?



Riippuu maastoajoistasi tai ajomaastoistasi. Ja lienee reisilläkin joku osuus. 
Kyllä isot pojat ajelee maailmalla XC-kisoja 38-limpukllakin.

----------


## Sammyw75

Mistähän tuohon Shimano MT611 kampisarjaan saisi isomman kiekon? Eivät Canyonillakaan tienneen.. MT610:n näyttää olevan monessa paikassa, mutta MT611.n ei missään.

----------


## nure

Pulttijako ratkaisee eikä kammen tyyppi, 96:n jakoista vaan etsimään...

----------


## TERU

Kammen ketjurattaasta kyse, pulttikehä ja pulttiluku keskeisiä asioita ja muukin kuin Shimano käy kunhan on yhteensopiva
Tästä penkomaan haluttua kokoa
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...ings-6855/l-24
Toinen kauppa jossa myös rattaita
https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...in/chainrings/
Shimanolla ei oikein eri kokoja olekaan

----------


## Benjamin Breeg

Melko yllättävä arvostelu Stoicista: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-stoic-4-2021-review/

Ainakin havainnot poikkeaa paljon muista arvosteluista, joita olen sattunut näkemään. Pike on tuntunut ilmeisesti todella huonolta, Stoic on arvioitu huonoimmaksi mahdolliseksi vastineeksi rahalle heidän käyttämällään asteikolla ja parhaaksi käyttötarkoitukseksi on arvioitu xc. 

"Unfortunately, the Alexrims DP30 rims don’t permit a reliable tubeless setup, strongly limiting the potential of the tires and even causing the rear tire to pop off the rim during our test: NOT GOOD!"
Eikä kuulosta oikein hyvältä, jos nuo vanteet eivät sovellu tubeles-käyttöön. Muissa arvosteluissa ei tosin ole tainnut olla mitään ongelmia.

Ainakin on arvostelija kirjoittanut ihan oman näkemyksensä, eikä ole lähdetty mukailemaan muita arvosteluja, joissa on ollut melko erilaisia havaintoja.

----------


## Huoleton

Olipas tosiaan tyly arvio. "Value for money - terrible". Harvemmin canyoniin yhdistetty tommonen.
Julkaisun yleistä uskottavuutta kyllä nostaa että välillä uskalletaan haukkuakkin kun noilla yleensä radon ja canyon keräilee aika hyvät pisteet.
Toisaalta jos kattoo mitä muita pyöriä tossa on testattu niin varmaan vähän onnettomalta tuntunut testin ainoo jäykkäperä.

----------


## Joni Kani

Saako muuten tuota Stoic runkosettinä tai runkona? Tuohon vois kyllä kasata varmaan ihan ok MTB:n.

----------


## Ranttu

> Melko yllättävä arvostelu Stoicista: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-stoic-4-2021-review/
> 
> Ainakin havainnot poikkeaa paljon muista arvosteluista, joita olen sattunut näkemään. Pike on tuntunut ilmeisesti todella huonolta, Stoic on arvioitu huonoimmaksi mahdolliseksi vastineeksi rahalle heidän käyttämällään asteikolla ja parhaaksi käyttötarkoitukseksi on arvioitu xc. 
> 
> "Unfortunately, the Alexrims DP30 rims don’t permit a reliable tubeless setup, strongly limiting the potential of the tires and even causing the rear tire to pop off the rim during our test: NOT GOOD!"
> Eikä kuulosta oikein hyvältä, jos nuo vanteet eivät sovellu tubeles-käyttöön. Muissa arvosteluissa ei tosin ole tainnut olla mitään ongelmia.
> 
> Ainakin on arvostelija kirjoittanut ihan oman näkemyksensä, eikä ole lähdetty mukailemaan muita arvosteluja, joissa on ollut melko erilaisia havaintoja.



Stoicin on katsottu sentään soveltuvan jollain tavalla xc- ja trail-käyttöön, toisin kuin Neuronin, jonka ei katsota soveltuvan oikein mihinkään. Hmm.

----------


## Sambolo

No jos pyörä ei toimi testissä niin eikai sitä ihan hirveästi voi kehuakkaan.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Pike RC 140mm on ihan paska ja Alexrims DP30 kehät on hengenvaaralliset? Ja 1700€ hinnalla hintalaatusuhde on hirveä? Mulla ei ole mitään beeffiä tämän pyörän tai lehden kanssa mutta kuulostaa vähän oudolta arviolta, tuskin niissä kilpailevissa 1700€ pyörissä kovin paljon parempaa keulaa tai vanteita on? Noista vanteilta poksuvista renkaista taitaa tälläkin foorumilla olla aika paljon kirjoituksia ja harvemmin kai vanteita on mereeen heitetty, renkaita enemmänkin.

----------


## Cranky

Onkos muilla käynyt Canyonien kanssa mitään vastaavaa? 

Kuiturunkoisesta 2020 Neuronista korkkasi main pivotin insertti vetopuolelta rungosta irti. Ollut xc/trail/enduro tyyppisessä tykityksessä ilman merkittäviä hyppyjä tai iskuja. Takuucase tehty ja Canyonin vastausta odottelen.


Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Onkos muilla käynyt Canyonien kanssa mitään vastaavaa? 
> 
> Kuiturunkoisesta 2020 Neuronista korkkasi main pivotin insertti vetopuolelta rungosta irti. Ollut xc/trail/enduro tyyppisessä tykityksessä ilman merkittäviä hyppyjä tai iskuja. Takuucase tehty ja Canyonin vastausta odottelen.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hahmotinko kuvan oikein, että tuo insertti on vain ikäänkuin holkkina rungossa ja takahaarukassa on kierre vastakappale akselille, jos näin miten tuo vaikuttaa toimintaan? Tuo insertti näyttää kartion malliselta ja tiukkenee tuonne rungon ja haarukan väliin akseli kiristettäessä, ei sillä etteikö se voisi/kuuluisi olla rungossa silti liimattuna. Ymmärsinkö väärin?

----------


## Cranky

> Hahmotinko kuvan oikein, että tuo insertti on vain ikäänkuin holkkina rungossa ja takahaarukassa on kierre vastakappale akselille, jos näin miten tuo vaikuttaa toimintaan? Tuo insertti näyttää kartion malliselta ja tiukkenee tuonne rungon ja haarukan väliin akseli kiristettäessä, ei sillä etteikö se voisi/kuuluisi olla rungossa silti liimattuna. Ymmärsinkö väärin?



Rakenne on: pultti - takahaarukka, jossa laakerit prässättynä - spacer - tuo metallinen rungon holkki, jossa kierteet, johon pultti kiristyy.

Kartiorakenne ei ole tiukka. Kun koko paketti on kasassa, niin holkki heiluu "kupissaan" ja siten takahaarukan liikkeessä on välystä, joka tuntuu erityisesti kun antaa voimaa vetopuolen polkimeen. Lisäksi ikävää naksumista.

Tuo insertti on selkeästi poikki. Metallissa on repeytymisjäljet. Ilmeisesti tuo on vain ollut laminoituna sisään, ei erikseen liimattuna. Ellei tämä olisi takuun alainen, niin olisin jo liimannut ja ottanut ajoon. Nyt täytyy odotella Canyonin vastausta.

Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Rakenne on: pultti - takahaarukka, jossa laakerit prässättynä - spacer - tuo metallinen rungon holkki, jossa kierteet, johon pultti kiristyy.
> 
> Kartiorakenne ei ole tiukka. Kun koko paketti on kasassa, niin holkki heiluu "kupissaan" ja siten takahaarukan liikkeessä on välystä, joka tuntuu erityisesti kun antaa voimaa vetopuolen polkimeen. Lisäksi ikävää naksumista.
> 
> Tuo insertti on selkeästi poikki. Metallissa on repeytymisjäljet. Ilmeisesti tuo on vain ollut laminoituna sisään, ei erikseen liimattuna. Ellei tämä olisi takuun alainen, niin olisin jo liimannut ja ottanut ajoon. Nyt täytyy odotella Canyonin vastausta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ok nyt selkis. Muistelen, että jollain tais olla ollut vastaavaa. Oliko se Neuronissa vai Spectralissa en muista, mutta ei siis ainaan tässä uudessa 29 Spectralissa, koska siinä on onneksi siirrytty läpipultteihin ja vaihdettaviin vastakappaleisiin paitsi seatstayn ylemmissä nivelissä.

----------


## Tafi

Nyt lähtis:   Ok ok, eli ehkä putipuhdas maastopyörä.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/hybridi...rahmenfarbe=GN

----------


## Cranky

> Onkos muilla käynyt Canyonien kanssa mitään vastaavaa? 
> 
> Kuiturunkoisesta 2020 Neuronista korkkasi main pivotin insertti vetopuolelta rungosta irti. Ollut xc/trail/enduro tyyppisessä tykityksessä ilman merkittäviä hyppyjä tai iskuja. Takuucase tehty ja Canyonin vastausta odottelen.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Takuuseenhan tämä vaihdettiin. Takuucasessa oli vähän käynnistysvaikeuksia vastaamisessa ruuhkasta ja kesästä johtuen, mutta sen jälkeen homma rullasi läpi ihan ok. Rungon väri vaihdettiin kun sinistä ei tuotannosta saatu järkevään aikaan.

Lähetetty minun AC2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Se olikin Canyon pompsauttanut taas hintojaan.

----------


## kurvaaja

Kauhea pyöräkuume päällänsä ja kohteena olisi ensimmäinen maasturi (ei siis mitään aiempaa kokemusta maastopyöräilystä/-pyöristä). Paljolti käyttö olisi varmasti työmatka-ajoihin (20km suunta) talviaikaan, mutta jospa innostuisi myös siellä maastossakin ajelemaan. Alkuun mietin jäykkäperää, mutta tässä hieman selaillessa budjetti alkanut venymään täysjouston suuntaan. Mietityttää kuinka paljon ylimääräistä huoltoa täysjousto vaatii verrattuna jäykkäperäiseen kun varsinkin tuota sohjoista talviajoa tulisi todennäköisesti aika paljon. Nämä XC/trail kategoriat myös aika vieraita. Mm. tämän palstan ja joidenkin nettiarvostelujen perusteella kuitenkin Neuron AL 7.0 (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...nfarbe=BK%2FGY) alkanut kiinnostella. Vaikuttaisi sopivalta yleiskoneelta aloittejille ja työmatka-ajoa silmällä pitäen pitäisi olla ilmeisesti aika hyvä "pedalling efficiecny". Vai olisiko joku muu Canyonin lukuisista malleista kenties parempi kuvailtuun käyttöön? Kokosuosituksena Canyon antaa Neuronille L (188cm/94cm) ja voisi jopa olla saatavilla ennen lumien tuloa!

----------


## JaskaJopo

Oma suositus tuohon käyttöön on ehdottomasti jäykkäperä. Tuolla rahalla (ja halvemmallakin) saat jo huippuhyvän jäykkäperän, joka on monta kiloa kevyempi kuin esim. tuo Neuron. Täysjoustosta ei ole työmatkoilla mitään hyötyä ja maastossakin pärjää oikein mainiosti jäykkäperällä (ainakin hyvällä sellaisella). Toki myös huollettavaa ja rikkoutuvia osia on vähemmän. Jos täysjoustoa välttämättä haluaa, niin henkilökohtaisesti en hirveän paljoa alle 4000 euron hintaluokan pyöriä katselisi (tämä tietysti vain oma mielipide).

Jos maastoajo alkaa enemmän kiinnostamaan, niin aloittelijalle jäykkäperä on mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto. Täysjoustopyörä antaa enemmän virheitä anteeksi ja mahdollistaa näin ollen väärien ajotekniikoiden omaksumisen. Jäykkäperän kanssa on pakotettu lukemaan maastoa ja miettimään ajotekniikkaa. Sitten kun perusteet on kunnolla hallussa voi ottaa alle täysjouston, jos siltä tuntuu. Näin ainakin itse toimisin aloittelijana.

----------


## kauris

Minä en ostaisi nykyistä Neuronia. Vertailussa jossa oli paljon pyöriä mutta myös Neuron ja Spectral kerrottiin Spectralin olevan kaikin puolin parempi. Eli vaikka Spectral on pidempijoustoinen ja sopii kovempaankin ajoon, oli se silti Neuronia parempi myös polkemistehokkuudessa, ylämäissä yms.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Spectral tehokkaampi polkea kuin Neuron? Mikäköhän testi näin kertoo?

----------


## JaskaJopo

Ihan paljon mahdollista, että Spectral todellakin on polkemistehokkaampi. Se että joustoa on enemmän, ei automaattisesti tarkoita huonompaa polkemistehokkuutta. Nythän puhutaan hieman eri hintaluokan pyöristä ja tosiasia nyt kumminkin on, että yleensä noissa kalliimman hintaluokan pyörissä asiat vaan on toteutettu paremmin. Sen takia totesinkin, että täysjoustojen osalta parempi suunnata katseet sinne vähän kalliimpaan hintaluokkaan.

----------


## kauris

> Spectral tehokkaampi polkea kuin Neuron? Mikäköhän testi näin kertoo?



No pakkohan se oli kaivaa esiin kun aloit epäilemään  :Hymy: 
https://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-neu...9-2021-review/

Tässä pieni ote lopun yhteenvedosta: 
Conclusion:
Compared to the greatest mountain bikes of 2021, the Neuron CF SLX 9 is getting long in the tooth: the frame details, geometry and concept are simply outdated. This becomes particularly evident on the trail, where the more capable and downhill-oriented Spectral easily outperforms the Neuron, even in terms of climbing performance and long-distance comfort. Despite the attractive price and impressive spec list, the Neuron CF SLX 9 doesn’t offer a good price-performance ratio. Unfortunately, all of the above is also true for touring riders. If you want to get a Canyon, let it be a Spectral!

----------


## kmruuska

Mulla oli 2019-mallinen Neuron XL-koossa (mittaa 192, sisäreisi 93cm) enkä tykännyt geometriasta. Satula piti nostaa niin ylös että tolpan loivasta kulmasta johtuen se työntyi myös todella taakse. Hiemankin jyrkemmissä nousuissa etupyörä kävi todella kevyeksi eikä polkeminenkaan edestä kuopien ollut kivaa. Jos mahdollista kannattaa tosiaan testata että geometria sopii omille mitoille.

----------


## Kuminauha

> No pakkohan se oli kaivaa esiin kun aloit epäilemään 
> https://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-neu...9-2021-review/
> 
> Tässä pieni ote lopun yhteenvedosta: 
> Conclusion:
> Compared to the greatest mountain bikes of 2021, the Neuron CF SLX 9 is getting long in the tooth: the frame details, geometry and concept are simply outdated. This becomes particularly evident on the trail, where the more capable and downhill-oriented Spectral easily outperforms the Neuron, even in terms of climbing performance and long-distance comfort. Despite the attractive price and impressive spec list, the Neuron CF SLX 9 doesn’t offer a good price-performance ratio. Unfortunately, all of the above is also true for touring riders. If you want to get a Canyon, let it be a Spectral!



Tässä noitten teknisten nousujen tehokkuuden testausta haittaa vähän se, että pyörissä on eri rengastus ja sitä kautta pito-ongelmat korostuvat. Mutta se on näissä trailipyörissä monesti ihan totta, että teknisessä nousussa kunnon takajuosituksesta on todella myös hyötyä, koska se antaa hyvää pitoa.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Oma suositus tuohon käyttöön on ehdottomasti jäykkäperä. Tuolla rahalla (ja halvemmallakin) saat jo huippuhyvän jäykkäperän, joka on monta kiloa kevyempi kuin esim. tuo Neuron.



Heitä esim. pari vaihtoehtoa/vinkkiä huippuhyvästä jäykkäperästä?

----------


## kauris

Oletko katsellut tai lukenut tämän viime keväisen Field testin? https://m.pinkbike.com/news/welcome-...ield-trip.html
 Siitä voi saada hyviä ajatuksia hankintaan. Ei Canyonin Stoick esim huono ole. Testissä myös hieman edullisempia täysjoustoja (verrattuna siihen, että testaavat yleensä 6000+  euron fillareita). Yksi testeissä perinteisesti menestynyt niin jäykkäperissä kuin edullisissa täpäreissä on Vitus mutta saatavuus suuren kysynnän takia heikkoa ja Brexit tais huonontaa hommaa sen merkin kohdalla. 
Polygon on viimeisen parin vuoden aikana nostanut profiiliaan edullisissa täpäreissä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oma suositus tuohon käyttöön on ehdottomasti jäykkäperä. Tuolla rahalla (ja halvemmallakin) saat jo huippuhyvän jäykkäperän.



Olen samaa mieltä. Ja Canyonilta sellainen voisi olla Grand Canyon 8. Foxin keula, XT osia ja 1500 hintaa. 

Tuollaisella pärjää pitkään vaikka kuinka MTB-kärpänen puraisisi.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Olen samaa mieltä. Ja Canyonilta sellainen voisi olla Grand Canyon 8. Foxin keula, XT osia ja 1500 hintaa. 
> 
> Tuollaisella pärjää pitkään vaikka kuinka MTB-kärpänen puraisisi.



Kyllähän se hyvä jäykkäperä varmaan tosiaan sittenkin fiksumpi valinta. Tuon GC 8:n voisi melkein laittaa heti tilaukseen, mutta ei taida ihan hetkeen olla saatavilla... 7 olisi L-koossa sivuston mukaan toimitettavissa parissa kuukaudessa. 200€ halvempi, mutta aikamoinen downgreidaus osien puolesta kasiin verrattuna? GC 7:n vaihtoehtona voisi olla Orbea Alma H20 (https://www.parolanpyorahuolto.fi/tuote/orbea-alma-h20/) , mitä mieltä ?

----------


## kauris

Itse ottaisin Orbean jäykkäperämalleista maastokelpoisemman Laufeyn.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Orbea-Laufey.../pORLAUFEYH30/

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Oletko katsellut tai lukenut tämän viime keväisen Field testin? https://m.pinkbike.com/news/welcome-...ield-trip.html
>  Siitä voi saada hyviä ajatuksia hankintaan. Ei Canyonin Stoick esim huono ole. Testissä myös hieman edullisempia täysjoustoja (verrattuna siihen, että testaavat yleensä 6000+  euron fillareita). Yksi testeissä perinteisesti menestynyt niin jäykkäperissä kuin edullisissa täpäreissä on Vitus mutta saatavuus suuren kysynnän takia heikkoa ja Brexit tais huonontaa hommaa sen merkin kohdalla. 
> Polygon on viimeisen parin vuoden aikana nostanut profiiliaan edullisissa täpäreissä.



Mulla on muutamilla osapäivityksillä varustettu Stoic ja se on maastossa aivan erinomainen peli. Rungon geometria on erittäin onnistunut. Mutta 20 km/suunta työmatkalle ei kyllä houkuttelisi lähteä, ellei sitten vaihtaisi selvästi rullaavampaa rengasta alle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ei tuo Almakaan huono valinta ole. Joka kohdassa naksun Canyonia huonompi, mutta kelpo peli sekin on.

----------


## JaskaJopo

Hyviä ehdotuksia tuossa jo tullutkin. Nyt vähän riippuu siitä, että haluaako painottaa enemmän työmatkaa vai maastoajoa. Kevyempään ajoon sopivat XC-pyörät (esim. Grand Caynyon ja Alma) toimivat varmasti paremmin tuossa työmatkalla. Maastossa taas kulku on parempaa esim. tuolla Stoicilla tai Laufeylla. Tosin täytyy myös muistaa, että vaikka noissa Stoicissa ja Laufeyssa on vakiona enemmän maastoon suunnattu rengastus, niin renkaitahan voi aina vaihtaa. Kapealla ja hyvin rullaavalla renkaalla noidenkin kulku muuttuu hyvinkin kevyeksi. Se on myös hyvä huomata, että renkaita on helpompi vaihtaa kapeammaksi kuin leveämmäksi. Aika harvaan XC-pyörään esimerkiksi sopii 2.6 tuumaa leveä rengas, mikä on varsin erinomainen maastossa. Yksi vaihtoehto on myös hommata toiset kiekot/renkaat ja käyttää eri settejä työmatkalla ja maastossa.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Nyt vähän riippuu siitä, että haluaako painottaa enemmän työmatkaa vai maastoajoa.



Tässä hankinnassa painotetaan 80% työmatka-ajoa lumiaikaan huonosti hoidetuilla kelveillä. (Jos ei ole lunta tai jostain syystä viimeisen päälle aurattu niin sitten työmatka hoituu talvellakin gravelilla nastarenkain). Eli tuo rengastila on myös hyvä huomio, mahdollisimman leveä siis saisi mahtua.

----------


## Juhojee

Lumiaikaan huonosti hoidetulla kelvillä kulkee varmasti fätti parhaiten? Sellainenhan kulkee kivasti maastossakin jos sitä haluaa tosiaan sitten lähteä myös harrastelemaan. Itse en mikään fatbike fani ole mutta kyllähän niillekkin oikea paikka ja aika löytyy varsinkin talvisin.  :Hymy:

----------


## kurvaaja

Kyllähän se läskikin (pyörä) ollut mielessä. Varmasti paras niinä kaikkein pahimpina päivinä, mutta onko turhan raskas ajettava jokapäiväiseen 20km/sivu työmatkaan vs. 29"? Perhana kun ei ajokokemusta kummallakaan, niin ei osaa oikein arvioida. Sen vain tiedän, että ensi talvea en jaksa enää kärsiä gravelilla, jos yhtään samat lumiolosuhteet kuin viime vuonna...

Edit: Dude CF8 olisi näköjään varastossa saatavilla, rupesi vähän polttelemaan. Dudessa tosin läskiksi kyllä aika kapeat 27,5x3,8" renkaat

----------


## Juhojee

Eiköhän niihin mukavan rullaaviakin renkaita saa. Ja jos pumppailee kovaksi niin tuskin on suuri onglema. Toki jos ei maistu fätti niin aika varmasti saa duden myytyä nopsaan pois.

----------


## Antza44

> Kyllähän se läskikin (pyörä) ollut mielessä. Varmasti paras niinä kaikkein pahimpina päivinä, mutta onko turhan raskas ajettava jokapäiväiseen 20km/sivu työmatkaan vs. 29"? Perhana kun ei ajokokemusta kummallakaan, niin ei osaa oikein arvioida. Sen vain tiedän, että ensi talvea en jaksa enää kärsiä gravelilla, jos yhtään samat lumiolosuhteet kuin viime vuonna...
> 
> Edit: Dude CF8 olisi näköjään varastossa saatavilla, rupesi vähän polttelemaan. Dudessa tosin läskiksi kyllä aika kapeat 27,5x3,8" renkaat



Noilla orkkis renkailla en kyllä kyseistä työmatkaa veivaisi. Esim Bontragerin Bargbegazit vois olla OK. https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...-tire/p/12996/
Eihän nuokaan Jumbojimien veroisesti rullaa, mutta ollaan jo samalla sivulla. Se mikä on faktaa siinä kohtaa, kun 29 oli vaikka 3" tökkii jo ajaa pöperössä läskillä ei ole vielä V käyrä tapissa. Nastoja, jos ei läskiin tarvitse, niin pystyy valkkaamaan rullaavampaa ja kevyempää kumia. Esim Cake Eaterit 4.5"/ 27.5" on jo niin painavat, että ero JJ.hin ja Barbeen on jo raju ero kulkemisessa.

Tokihan 29 on keveempi polkea, jollain nopeilla ja kevyillä kumeilla, kun pyörivää massaa on vähemmän, kuin läskillä, mutta itse renkaan rullaavuudessa ero ei ole mainittava ja kutistuu rajusti tai kääntyy toisinpäin, jos laittaa vaikka piikkisiat 29 alle.

----------


## zeppo

Antzan kanssa samalla linjalla. Mulla on kokemusta noista Maxxisin renkaista ja rullaavat todella huonosti, eli ne menisi vaihtoon. Työmatkaa ajoin Farleyllä joissa Hodagit alla (Bontragerin renkaat nämäkin) ja ne mielestäni rullaavat todella hyvin. Barbegazista ei ole kokemusta mutta niissä liki sama rengaskuvio joten eivät ole huonoja varmasti nekään.

Oma työmatka on n. 25km / sivu ja Farleyllä on sitäkin hinkattu. Talvella käy tosin raskaaksi jos/kun auraamattomia teitä on, lumen tuoma vastus näkyy kyllä niin selvästi rasituksessa. Kun vaihdoin taakse vielä tuon cake eaterin ja eteen nastoitetun maxxisin talveksi niin olihan se raskasta. Ihan kohtuusuoritus polkea tuolla rengastuksella 50km/päivä, ei puhettakaan että joka päivä olisi jaksanut. Mutta en pidä itseäni yhtään kovakuntoisena, joku muu tuota matkaa taittaisi varmaan ongelmitta. Aikaa siinä kyllä kuluu....

----------


## kurvaaja

> Antzan kanssa samalla linjalla. Mulla on kokemusta noista Maxxisin renkaista ja rullaavat todella huonosti, eli ne menisi vaihtoon. Työmatkaa ajoin Farleyllä joissa Hodagit alla (Bontragerin renkaat nämäkin) ja ne mielestäni rullaavat todella hyvin. Barbegazista ei ole kokemusta mutta niissä liki sama rengaskuvio joten eivät ole huonoja varmasti nekään.
> 
> Oma työmatka on n. 25km / sivu ja Farleyllä on sitäkin hinkattu. Talvella käy tosin raskaaksi jos/kun auraamattomia teitä on, lumen tuoma vastus näkyy kyllä niin selvästi rasituksessa. Kun vaihdoin taakse vielä tuon cake eaterin ja eteen nastoitetun maxxisin talveksi niin olihan se raskasta. Ihan kohtuusuoritus polkea tuolla rengastuksella 50km/päivä, ei puhettakaan että joka päivä olisi jaksanut. Mutta en pidä itseäni yhtään kovakuntoisena, joku muu tuota matkaa taittaisi varmaan ongelmitta. Aikaa siinä kyllä kuluu....



Aikaa kuluu ja raskasta on varmasti fatilläkin auraamattomilla pätkillä, mutta kuvittelisin että huomattavasti miellyttävämpi kuin graveli 35mm nastakumeilla..

----------


## sanppa1

Mitä mietteitä/kokemuksia Canyon Exceed CF malleista (esim. CF 5 tai 6)? Lähinnä tuota geometriaa mietin, onko tuollainen xc-kisapyörän geometria jotenkin epämukava perus lenkkiajossa? Ajot suurelta osin suht helpoilla poluilla ja hiekkateillä ym., ei niinkään mitään kisailua tai teknisiä maastoja. Pyörän keveys ja yksinkertaisuus kiinnostaa. Myös Grand Canyon 8 ja 9 vaihtoehtona, mutta niissä toki painoa enemmän ja esim. hissitolpalle en oikein tarvetta näe. Trekin Procaliber 9.6 mallia lisäksi katsellut, mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että Canyoneissa saisi samaan rahaan laadukkaammat osat.

----------


## biemmezeta

^Eiköhän tuo sovellu vallan mainiosti. En tosin ole ajanut metriäkään Exceedillä vaan 14 tkm sen edeltäjällä Grandcanyon CF:llä. Tietenkin pyörän tulee olla oikeaa kokoa. Asiaan vaikuttaa myös se, minkälaisilla pyörillä olet aikaisemmin ajanut. Joskus uusi pyörä vaatii hieman totuttelua.
Vertasin Exceedin ja Grandcanyon CF:n geometrioita keskenään, enkä mitään kovin mullistavia eroja löytänyt. Exceedin efektiivinen vaakaputki on 1 cm pitempi (ja oletettavasti stemmi vastaavasti lyhyempi). Stack Exceedissä 0,5 cm lyhyempi L-kokoisessa pyörässä.
Luulen, että Exceed soveltuu mainiosti urheilulliseen ajoon helpohkoilla poluilla. Muiden XC-pyörien tapaan rankempi maasto vaatii hieman taitoa (ja kuntoa). Parit OTB:t olen itse kokenut kivikoissa.Jos ajo painottuu paljolti hiekkateille, voi gravel olla sopivampi. ISP:llä varustettuna tuollainen pyörä on todella sovelias talviseen työmatka-ajoonkin.

----------


## Kilometrikeijo

Hei, kysyn kommenttia Canyonin Grand Canyon 7/8 maasturi kokoon. Olen 201cm pitkä ja lahjemitta on 94 cm. Painoa jotain 93 kg, eli pitkä ja selkää kuin pielisellä.

Siis riittääkö XL koko minulle? 

Kokeilin Trek X caliber 8 mallia koossa xxl ja se oli ok vaihtoehto. Canyon on mittejen perusteella pystympi malli.

Mitä muista suosittelette samassa hintaluokassa tämän kokoiselle (1300+)?

Tämä on eka maastopyörä. Maantiepyöräilyä ja cyclocrossia on alla.

----------


## Kilometrikeijo

Onko kokemusta näin pitkillä kuskeilla?

----------


## Sambolo

Vertaile geolukuja vanhoihin pyöriin tai mitä oot kokeillu ni saa jotain osviittaa.

----------


## kauris

Aika nätti mielestäni:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/10-bik...de-fiesta.html

----------


## Suiza

> Aika nätti mielestäni:
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/10-bik...de-fiesta.html



Tällä viikolla tuli tilattua tällainen. Toki vakiovarustelulla.

----------


## Suiza

> Tällä viikolla tuli tilattua tällainen. Toki vakiovarustelulla.



Eipä ole häävi tilanne Canyonillakaan. Helmi-maaliskuun vahvistettu toimitus siirtyi heinäkuun puoliväliin, syynä komponenttipula?

----------


## Kivelchuk

Tervehdys kaikille!

Olisi mahdollisuus hankkia vähän ajettu Dude CF8(2021). Kysyin Canyonilta tuosta rengastuksesta ja sanoivat, että maksimikoko on tuo 27,5" x 3,8", voiko tuo pitää paikkaansa?

Varmasti menee omassa käytössä tuo koko, mutta jos tulee tarve siirtyä leveämpään niin meneekö tuo aiemmin tässä ketjussa mainittu 27,5" x 4,5"?

----------


## troh

4.5" level 45Nrth Dillinger5 mahtuu pyörimään Dudessa, kunhan takahaarukka on pitemmässä asennossa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Eipä ole häävi tilanne Canyonillakaan. Helmi-maaliskuun vahvistettu toimitus siirtyi heinäkuun puoliväliin, syynä komponenttipula?



Itselläni kävi Torque 29 cf 7 tilauksessa niin että 14.12.21 olin saanut tilausvahvistuksen jossa arvioitu toimitus oli 8 viikon päässä. Kuitenkin jo 3 viikkoa tilauksesta lähti pyörä matkaan. Mistä tahansa sitten johtuvat nuo toimitusaikojen heittelyt niin kyllä nyt on varmasti kaikilla merkeillä sama tilanne jossa nopeat syövät hitaat. Minulla ei ollut alunperin edes tarkoitus Torqueta ostaa, mutta kun muiden vaihtoehtojen saatavuus oli täysin arpapeliä niin siihen tyydyin mitä oli hetkellä tarjota vaikka joutuikin odottelemaan pienen tuokion. Ja ihan kivaltahan tuo vaikuttaa ollakseen 170/170mm joustoinen.

----------


## kauris

Varmasti hieno peli!

----------


## Lakuduunaa



----------


## Antza44

> Tervehdys kaikille!
> 
> Olisi mahdollisuus hankkia vähän ajettu Dude CF8(2021). Kysyin Canyonilta tuosta rengastuksesta ja sanoivat, että maksimikoko on tuo 27,5" x 3,8", voiko tuo pitää paikkaansa?
> 
> Varmasti menee omassa käytössä tuo koko, mutta jos tulee tarve siirtyä leveämpään niin meneekö tuo aiemmin tässä ketjussa mainittu 27,5" x 4,5"?



Mulla ajossa 4.5"/27.5" Terrene Cake eater. Mahtuu, kun kumi ja vanne on suora. Ainoastaan reunanappulat on lähellä chainstaytä. Niihin laitoin gorillateipin palat, jos välillä hipsasee. Oma kumi ei ole ihan suora. Tuohan on kaiketi isoin 27.5 kumi.

----------


## SBIAN

Mikähän mahtanee olla levein 29" rengas mikä mahtuu Canyon neuron CF8:n eteen ja taakse?? Onko jollain kokemusta???

----------


## Suiza

> Itselläni kävi Torque 29 cf 7 tilauksessa niin että 14.12.21 olin saanut tilausvahvistuksen jossa arvioitu toimitus oli 8 viikon päässä. Kuitenkin jo 3 viikkoa tilauksesta lähti pyörä matkaan. Mistä tahansa sitten johtuvat nuo toimitusaikojen heittelyt niin kyllä nyt on varmasti kaikilla merkeillä sama tilanne jossa nopeat syövät hitaat. Minulla ei ollut alunperin edes tarkoitus Torqueta ostaa, mutta kun muiden vaihtoehtojen saatavuus oli täysin arpapeliä niin siihen tyydyin mitä oli hetkellä tarjota vaikka joutuikin odottelemaan pienen tuokion. Ja ihan kivaltahan tuo vaikuttaa ollakseen 170/170mm joustoinen.



Toivotaan, että näin kävisi itselläkin. 5 kk siirto toimitusaikaan, kesäkauden puoliväliin ei ole ihanteellisin ratkaisu.

----------


## Jusa.L

> Mikähän mahtanee olla levein 29" rengas mikä mahtuu Canyon neuron CF8:n eteen ja taakse?? Onko jollain kokemusta???



Jos on Pike niin kyllä sinne ainakin 2,8 menee eteen, mutta taakse ei paljoa 2,4 leveämpää saa mahtumaan. Riippuu luonnollisesti hieman merkistä ja mallista...

----------


## Suiza

> Toivotaan, että näin kävisi itselläkin. 5 kk siirto toimitusaikaan, kesäkauden puoliväliin ei ole ihanteellisin ratkaisu.



Mielenkiintoisesti Torque CF 7 hinta noussut 500e.

----------


## timpe

Kasvavalle vitosluokkalaiselle pojalle pitäisi löytää pyörä. Nyt ollut täysjäykkä 26" White ja maastopyörää haluaa jatkossakin, Grand Canyonia ajattelin.

Ajattelin että S olisi sopiva, mutta laskuri Canyonin sivuilla meni sekaisin, poika on lähinnä kasvanut raajoista ja mitat vielä hieman erikoiset 160 pituutta ja jalan sisämitta 81. En tunne niin hyvin maastopyörien geometrioita, että osaisin arvioida miten tuo s-koko oikeasti sopii kun oletettavasti kasvu jatkuu ja onko M koko totaalisen iso? 
Veikkaan että on, koska sivusto ehdotti minulle M-kokoa (182/86).

Löytyykö täältä vinkkejä? Toki muutkin ehdotukset kiinnostaa, täysjäykkä 1x kävisi myös, koska ajo suht kevyttä maastoa?

----------


## Kanuuna

Olikos Canyonilla jotain valmista palikkaa uudempirunkoisen Luxin stemmin ja ylälaakerin väliin, ettei möhnä hyökkää suoraan laakeriin? Ja siis ilman IPUa, joka toimittaa samalla kurasuojan virkaa. Eli millainen rakenne MVDP:lla oli viime vuonna rytyyttimessään? Kuva ”Matin” Luxista ilman IPUa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Mikä on IPU ja MVDP?

----------


## moukari

> Mikä on IPU ja MVDP?



IPU on varmaan "impact protection unit" eli ns. knock block, joka estää ohjaustangon ylikääntymisen. Sitä ei tuossa kuvan pyörässä näyttänyt olevan kiinni, kun pultinreiät ovat esillä. MVDP on Mathieu van der Poel.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Kyllä ja kyllä. Tässä videossa esitellään Mathieun (”Matin”) pyörä. Ihmettelen vain, onko stemmi läiskästy suoraan laakerin päälle vai onko välissä jotain. 

https://youtu.be/CFkNCWXv8qs

----------


## kauris

(Arvo-)Kisoissa vissiin tehdään tollasia ratkaisuja eli jätetään pölysuojia ja vastaavia pois napojen ja näköjään myös ohjainlaakerien edestä. Laakerit kun voi vaihtaa ilman ongelmia kustannuksista ja sillä voi saavuttaa marginaalisia paino- ja herkkyyssäästöjä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Eiks tohon joku sopivan kokonen metallinen aluslevy laakerin päälle ja rasvaa väliin ni pitäs pysyy aika hyvin suojassa?

----------


## tuoms

Torqueta oon miettiny. Mitäs mieltä tuosta al 5 mallista verrattuna kutoseen?

----------


## kauris

Al5 on myös pätevä. Deore osasarja on ihan ok. Osa pitää zebiä myös parempana kuin fox 38 varsinkin kun Fox ei ole performance elite jossa olis paras grip2. 
Al5 mallin sais myös melko päheenä retrovärityksenä.

----------


## Viltsus

Kieltämättä uusi Torque on alkanut houkuttamaan kevyemmän trail pyörän kaveriksi. Olisikohan päivitetty geometria käyttökelpoisempi vaativilla metsäpoluilla, pelkän bike parkin lisäksi? Edellinen versio taisi olla aika vahvasti freeride painotteinen. Kiikarissa joko 29" tai mullet.

----------


## eratt

Näemmä tulossa mallistoon ihan uusi trail-pyörä. "Leikkisin koskaan" tms.

----------


## Antza44

> Näemmä tulossa mallistoon ihan uusi trail-pyörä. "Leikkisin koskaan" tms.



Jaa olisko se nyt se lyhyt joustoinen päivitetyllä geolla? Tosin Neuroneita näkyy olevan uusia listattu vanhalla geolla ainakin vielä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Aika outoa, kun on siellä kuitenkin LUX trail jo 120/110mm joustavana. Kenties tästä jalostettu 120/120 versio jollain 65 asteen keulakulmalla ja mullettina?

----------


## eratt

> Aika outoa, kun on siellä kuitenkin LUX trail jo 120/110mm joustavana. Kenties tästä jalostettu 120/120 versio jollain 65 asteen keulakulmalla ja mullettina?



Google-haku antaa tällaisen linkin. Tosin linkki johtaa vain bikeperfectin etusivulle, joten olisiko vedetty juttu pois?

*Canyon launch an all-new 125mm Spectral downcountry bike*

https://www.bikeperfect.com › News

1 day ago — *Canyon slims down its Spectral trail bike format* to *create* a *downcountry shredder*, *available* in *both carbon* and *alloy options*.

----------


## bike futurist

> Google-haku antaa tällaisen linkin. Tosin linkki johtaa vain bikeperfectin etusivulle, joten olisiko vedetty juttu pois?
> 
> *Canyon launch an all-new 125mm Spectral downcountry bike*
> 
> https://www.bikeperfect.com › News
> 
> 1 day ago — *Canyon slims down its Spectral trail bike format* to *create* a *downcountry shredder*, *available* in *both carbon* and *alloy options*.



googlen välimuististahan tuo löytyy, internet ei unohda. Näköjään huomenna julkaisu.

https://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&client=safari

----------


## kauris

Cf7 kun olis vielä m1700 eikä 1900 kiekoilla niin olis mun valinta. Tykkään myös sen valkoisesta väristä. Tai sitten halvin al malli mutta sen keula jos olis parempi (pike eikä gold35) ja sitten päivittäis itse jotkut kevyehköt hyvät kiekot kuten ne m1700.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jos olisin 15-20 vuotta nuorempi niin nuo kiinnostaisi kovasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Speksien ja painon puolesta ollaan aika kaukana downcountrysta, tuohan on enduropyörä josta on vähennetty joustoa.

Ja sellaisena kyllä näyttää oikein hyvältä. Mikähän on Neuronin tulevaisuus, putoaako nykyisten mallien jälkeen mallistosta pois? Tämä näyttää juuri sellaiselta mitä kuvittelin Neuronin seuraavan version olevan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo-o, vähän on taas Canyonilla punainen lanka hukassa IMO. Olemassa olevasta mallistosta koitetaan tuhertaa markkinoiden vaatimuksiin pyöriä, mutta vähän puolitiehen jää, kuten voi odottaa. En mä tajua miksi tommosessa pyörässä pitäisi olla 36mm Fox.

----------


## velib

Voisiko tämän myötä olettaa, että Neuroniin ei ole tulossa vielä hetkeen päivitystä? Spectralin ja Lux trailin välissä on kuitenkin vielä kevyen trailipyörän mentävä aukko. Tämä ei oikein sitä ole, vaan painava lyhytjoustoinen trailipyörä.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Speksien ja painon puolesta ollaan aika kaukana downcountrysta, tuohan on enduropyörä josta on vähennetty joustoa.



Jep, just noin tuossa on tehty. Vaikkei omalla kohdalla pyörän paino ole se tärkein arvo, niin on tuossa down country kategoriaan ehkä vähän liikaa painoa. Keulakulmakin taitaa olla jopa vähän liian loiva? Itselle sweetspotiin osuu tässä kategoriassa tällä hetkellä niin speksien kuin estetiikan puolesta Transition Spur. Harmi vaan, että sen saatavuus on just nyt todella heikkoa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kauris

Toinen rajoittava tekijä on itselleni kyllä Spurin hinta.

----------


## Antza44

En kyllä kohta vuoden 29 Spectralilla ajelleena ymmärrä tätä kyseistä uutta tulokasta. Painaa saman verran, kuin tuon pitkäjoustoinen joka on kyllä, niin tehokas poljettava ja tarvittaessa vielä iskari säädöillä mukavuudesta tinkien saa lisää vastetta.
Tuollaisen pyörän lippulaiva mallin paino pitää olla sinä 12kg huiteella, et on jotain itua.

Uuden Torquen vielä ymmärrän vaikka sekin on aika samasta puusta veistetty. Se on kuitenkin selkeästi järeämpi pyörä komponenteiltaan ja geometriakin eroaa.

----------


## bike futurist

Tosiaan, ehkäpä rinnalle olisi voinut varustaa muutaman kevyemmin kasatun version kisaamaan Izzon, Spurin, jne kanssa. 2500g painoa rungossa ei ole kevyimmästä päästä lyhytjoustoisten trailipyörien luokassa. En ole Canyonin mallistoon tutustunut syvemmin, niin en tiedä kuinka paljon yhteistä tuolla tulokkaalla on rakenteellisesti 160/150 joustavan tavan Spectralin kanssa.

----------


## TomiTapani

Koskahan Strive mahtaa päivittyä tai mikä sen tulevaisuus mallistossa on? Melko limittäin tuntuu menevän mallit kyllä ja Spectralkin löytyy tällä hetkellä 150 ja 160 mm joustoisina sekä traili-, että enduro-kategorioista.

----------


## Sambolo

Veikkaan että strive jää pois, ehkä Moirikin osaa jo ajaa spectralilla.

----------


## Antza44

Mikäs siinä varmastihan tuokin on hauska pyörä ajaa ja mikä parasta ainakin nopeille aikalailla kaikki mallit ja koot heti saatavissa. Tosin tokkopa ohjainlaakeri asetelman vaivaa tossakaan korjattu, mut onneksi siihenkin on lääkkeet olemassa.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Toinen rajoittava tekijä on itselleni kyllä Spurin hinta.



Tää on ihan relevantti pointti myös. Mutta jos tsekkaa Spurin speksejä ja vertaa kilpailuun, niin siinä on kyllä aika hyvin bang for the buck loppupeleissä. Eihän se halpa oo missään nimessä, mutta jos vaikkapa top end Izzoon vertaa, niin ei hinnassa olla kovin kaukana ja painoa kilo vähemmän Spurin eduksi. Myös esteettisesti Izzo on aika lähellä Spuria, mut se downtuben helvetin iso YT-logo on vähän tyylitön.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin. 110 Evolinkillä 4 kesää ajaneena niin emmä tiiä onko se paino niin oleellinen muiden loivan ja pitkän geon etujen vastapainona, jos siis ei kisaa vaan ajelee omaksi ilokseen. 

Toki Evonilkki oli jotan alle 13kg joten vähän nuo lihavilta tuntuu ja 36 Fox ylimitoitetulta. Itsellä oli Evolinkissä 130mm Pike ja sen oli kyllä ihan riittävä sellaiseen maastoon mitä tuollaisella pyörällä ajetaan.

----------


## Hokku

Kyllähän tämä kiinnostaisi. Minulla oli 2015 vuoden Spectral jonka myin vähäisen käytön vuoksi pois. Sillä oli tylsä ajaa kun en löytänyt pk-seudulta riittävän haastavia paikkoja joista olisin kuitenki uskaltanut mennä. Se oli myös liian lyhyt eikä tuntunut siksi hyväktä, eli sillä oli samalla liian helppoa ja vaikeaa ajaa.

Ostin viime kesänä Canyon Stoicin, joka kevyemmillä kiekoilla ja rengastuksella on tosi hauska ajettava. Uskallan mennä vaikeammista paikoista kuin vanhalla Spectralilla, mutta ssmalla paikat jotka tuntuivat ennen liian helpoilta ka tylsiltä on nyt hauskempia. Stravan mukaan toki jäykkäperä on alamäessä hitaampi, mutta eipä tuo haittaa.

150 joustava Spectral olisi varmastikin liikaa omaan käyttööni, mutta tämä uusi voisi pitää reitit sopivan haastavana ja tuoda samalla lisää vauhtia ja hauskuutta Stoiciin verrattuna. Tai sitten ei.

Jos ostaisi CF 7:n vaihtaisi 1500g hiilarikiekot, hiilaritangon, kevyemmät kammet ja pakan pääsisi varmasti alle 13kg. Pinkbiken testissä uusi S-works Stumppi oli punnittu 12,3kg ja maksoi noin 10k€, joten siinä mielessä paino noilla upgreidauksilla kestää mielestäni vertailun.

Nyt tulossa jo kuitenkin uusi Torque 29 parkkiin, joten taitaa tämä jäädä haaveeksi…

Mielenkiintousta olisi toki päästä vertaamaan tätä vaikka Spuriin, Izzoon tai Stumpjumperiin. Voisivat toimia enduro pyörän kanssa hyvin.

----------


## Hannu_L

Dim Tordo on lähipäivinä ajellut pyörällä, jonka linkut näyttää Striveltä, seattube on nykytyyliin tosi lyhyt ja yläputki on kantikkaamman näköinen kuin nykyisessä ja tekee pienen koukkauksen istuinputken lähellä

----------


## Suiza

> Itselläni kävi Torque 29 cf 7 tilauksessa niin että 14.12.21 olin saanut tilausvahvistuksen jossa arvioitu toimitus oli 8 viikon päässä. Kuitenkin jo 3 viikkoa tilauksesta lähti pyörä matkaan. Mistä tahansa sitten johtuvat nuo toimitusaikojen heittelyt niin kyllä nyt on varmasti kaikilla merkeillä sama tilanne jossa nopeat syövät hitaat. Minulla ei ollut alunperin edes tarkoitus Torqueta ostaa, mutta kun muiden vaihtoehtojen saatavuus oli täysin arpapeliä niin siihen tyydyin mitä oli hetkellä tarjota vaikka joutuikin odottelemaan pienen tuokion. Ja ihan kivaltahan tuo vaikuttaa ollakseen 170/170mm joustoinen.



Millaiset mitat sinullla on ja minkä koon otit?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Millaiset mitat sinullla on ja minkä koon otit?



Pituutta 175cm, inseam 81cm. Näillä eväin ja konsultaation perusteella M koko tuli. Verrokkina oli vieläkin myytävä Strive L koossa, kyseisenlaisella pyörällä tuli reilu 2 vuotta ajettua.

----------


## Suiza

Minullakin M kokoinen Torque tilauksessa ja olen 177/81. Koska toimitukset siirtyivät kuukausia eteenpäin, olen pohtinut L kokoa, jota olisi vaikka heti saatavilla. Apinaindeksi itsellä suuri 1,08 joten kädet yltää sarviin L mitassakin, mutta miten lie jalat? Tuntuuko M koko sinusta millaiselle?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Noin pari sataa kilometriä olen kerinnyt ajella nyt ja koko on oikein hyvä.

----------


## tuoms

> Jos olisin 15-20 vuotta nuorempi niin nuo kiinnostaisi kovasti.



Ihan samalla lailla se vähän vanhempikin tuolla polkee :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ei vanha jaksa enää rimpuilla, nyt ei kiinnosta kuin sileät neulasmatot. Ja siihen tuo on vähän over kill koko laite.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

Joko jollain on tuota 125 spectraalia? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mtb_rookie

Moikka,

uusi Spectral29 olisi kiikarissa. osaisitteko sanoa onko teistä "wörttiä" maksaa AL5 tai AL6 erotus?
Lyrik / superdeluxe olisi ennestään tuttua huoltaa, mutta 550 hintaeroa mietityttää.
Vielä pitää odottaa ennenkuin tulee myyntiin ja aikaa miettiä.

----------


## kauris

Paha kysymys. Al6-mallissa on selvästi deorea kalliimmat ja painossa myös kevyemmät Sram gx osat. Kalliimpi myös uusia jos vaikka takavaihtaja hajoaa. Siinä on myös tehokkaat (ja kalliit, joskaan ei kevyet) code r -jarrut.
Mutta deoren osasarjassa ei ole mitään vikaa siis. Itse saattaisin kallistua juuri Lyrik-keulan takia kuitenkin AL6 malliin. Rockarin huolto kun on tuttua minullekin.
Ei al5 missään nimessä huono diili olisi sekään jos haluaa säästää ja hintaero on kuitenkin selvä.

----------


## Antza44

> Moikka,
> 
> uusi Spectral29 olisi kiikarissa. osaisitteko sanoa onko teistä "wörttiä" maksaa AL5 tai AL6 erotus?
> Lyrik / superdeluxe olisi ennestään tuttua huoltaa, mutta 550 hintaeroa mietityttää.
> Vielä pitää odottaa ennenkuin tulee myyntiin ja aikaa miettiä.



Aika maku-asia, mut onhan tässä tapauksessa Rockari versio huomattavasti kevyempi ja AL6 voi tilata HETI! Ihan turha odotella, että hyllyyn asti tulee. Oletettavasti AL6 pääsee ajamaan varmasti nopeammin, jos nyt heti tilaa.

Foxeissa ei perus huollon suhteen ole mitään ihmeellistä verrattuna Rockariin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Onko porukalla jo tätä lyhyt perästä spectraalia? Kiinnostaisi ostaa trail pyöräksi enskan rinnalle. Kevythän tuo ei ole mutta ei oo tarkotus xc kalsarit jalassa ajaakkaan. Koko on kallistunut enemmän M puolelle ihan vain että olisi näppärämpi viedä perus kannon kierrossa, pituutta 179. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...ometry-section

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Suiza

Itselle vastaten Torque saapui yllättäen viikko sitten. Koko M. Edellinen pyörä Trek Fuel EX 8 kokoa M/L. Mitat poikkeavat eniten vaakaputken mitan osalta. Polkutehokkuus on Torquessa parempi, ilmeisesti pystymmän satulaputken ansiosta. Loivempi keula (matalassa asetuksessa) tuntuu selkeästi hitaassa vauhdissa kääntäessä "haukkaamisena" vs Trek. Jarrut tehokkaammat, joustot pitkät ja herkät,  painoero n. 1kg. ei tunnu helpossa ajossa. Tämä kaikki 150km kokemuksella.

----------


## Hokku

> Itselle vastaten Torque saapui yllättäen viikko sitten. Koko M. Edellinen pyörä Trek Fuel EX 8 kokoa M/L. Mitat poikkeavat eniten vaakaputken mitan osalta. Polkutehokkuus on Torquessa parempi, ilmeisesti pystymmän satulaputken ansiosta. Loivempi keula (matalassa asetuksessa) tuntuu selkeästi hitaassa vauhdissa kääntäessä "haukkaamisena" vs Trek. Jarrut tehokkaammat, joustot pitkät ja herkät,  painoero n. 1kg. ei tunnu helpossa ajossa. Tämä kaikki 150km kokemuksella.




Mikä Torque sulle tuli?

Oman M-kokoisen CF7:n piti saapua eilen, mutta nyt jotain häikkä toimituksessa. Eipä tota silti vielä oikeasti tarvitse mihinkään.

----------


## Suiza

> Mikä Torque sulle tuli?
> 
> Oman M-kokoisen CF7:n piti saapua eilen, mutta nyt jotain häikkä toimituksessa. Eipä tota silti vielä oikeasti tarvitse mihinkään.



CF7 tuli.

----------


## Jantsa

> Onko porukalla jo tätä lyhyt perästä spectraalia? Kiinnostaisi ostaa trail pyöräksi enskan rinnalle. Kevythän tuo ei ole mutta ei oo tarkotus xc kalsarit jalassa ajaakkaan. Koko on kallistunut enemmän M puolelle ihan vain että olisi näppärämpi viedä perus kannon kierrossa, pituutta 179. 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...ometry-section
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Cf8 saapui viime viikolla, mutta vielä en ole ehtinyt ajamaan. Voin laittaa kokemuksia kunhan pääsen testailemaan.

----------


## Tandemi

Kysymys:

Kumpiko kannattaisi laittaa alle, jos tuollaista juurakkoajoa ajelis. Vaihtoehtona ois Canyonilta katteltuna
Spectral 29 CF7 160mm joustolla ja toinen ois Spectral 29 CF7, mutta 125mm joustolla.

En ole HC ajaja, mutta haluaisin pitkäksi aikaa iloa tuosta pyörästä. Onko tuo 160mm wörtti?

160mm https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...rahmenfarbe=BK

125mm https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...rahmenfarbe=SR

----------


## Sambolo

Itellä vaihtu evolinkki lyhyempi joustoiseen ja kyllä se kivempi perus polkuajelussa ollut, mutta toisaalta pahoissa paikoissa joutuu miettimään onko joustoa tarpeeksi. Kannattaa miettiä mimmoista se oma ajo on. Oon kuitenkin ymmärtänyt ihmisten puheista, että tuo pidempijoustoinenkin spectral olisi erittäin poljettava, näin ollen ehkä hieman monipuolisempi jos esim parkkikin kiinnostaa? Painohan noissa on tyyliin sama. Jos lyhyempijoustoista miettii niin jollain oli myynnissä norco optic, kandee se myös kattoa jos koko sattuis natsaamaan.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Kysymys:
> 
> Kumpiko kannattaisi laittaa alle, jos tuollaista juurakkoajoa ajelis. Vaihtoehtona ois Canyonilta katteltuna
> Spectral 29 CF7 160mm joustolla ja toinen ois Spectral 29 CF7, mutta 125mm joustolla.
> 
> En ole HC ajaja, mutta haluaisin pitkäksi aikaa iloa tuosta pyörästä. Onko tuo 160mm wörtti?
> 
> 160mm https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...rahmenfarbe=BK
> 
> 125mm https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...rahmenfarbe=SR



Mä ottaisin tuon 150 peräsen spectraalin. Jos yhtään enduro kiinnostaa tuo riittää siihen ja on reserviä riittävästi. Saatavuus toki aika heikkoa näissäkin tällä hetkellä

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aleksi_S

Mitä mieltä Grand Canyonin omistajat ovat voisiko M-koon pyörä sopia seuraavilla mitoilla 174cm pituus, 82cm jalanpituus (ilman kenkiä). Tuo ilmoitettu vaakaputken korkeus on ihmeen korkea 813cm. Pitääköhän tuo paikkaansa..


Jotenkin tuo S-koko arveluttaa ja siinä joutuisi ottamaan 27.5" renkaat kun ehkä 29" enemmän kiinnostaisi. Enimmäkseen ajelen helpohkoissa maastoissa.

----------


## Antza44

> Mitä mieltä Grand Canyonin omistajat ovat voisiko M-koon pyörä sopia seuraavilla mitoilla 174cm pituus, 82cm jalanpituus (ilman kenkiä). Tuo ilmoitettu vaakaputken korkeus on ihmeen korkea 813cm. Pitääköhän tuo paikkaansa..
> 
> 
> Jotenkin tuo S-koko arveluttaa ja siinä joutuisi ottamaan 27.5" renkaat kun ehkä 29" enemmän kiinnostaisi. Enimmäkseen ajelen helpohkoissa maastoissa.



No tokkopa M iso on. Meillä junnut ajellu kaiken mailman S rungoilla reilusti alta 160 ja isompi jo 168mm tuntumassa ja ajellu jo mun L kokosillakin ilosesti. Voisin sanoa, et 174 on aika selkeä M oli pyörä mikä hyvään noin, niin ku lähtökohtaisesti. Ite 180.5mm ja M Dude toki 90mm stemmillä haettu ohjaamo kohilleen ja L 29 Spectral 40mm stemmillä, ku nenä päähän.

Tietty, jos omaat tosi lyhyet jalat voi se tuoda M haasteita.

----------


## Aleksi_S

> No tokkopa M iso on. Meillä junnut ajellu kaiken mailman S rungoilla reilusti alta 160 ja isompi jo 168mm tuntumassa ja ajellu jo mun L kokosillakin ilosesti. Voisin sanoa, et 174 on aika selkeä M oli pyörä mikä hyvään noin, niin ku lähtökohtaisesti. Ite 180.5mm ja M Dude toki 90mm stemmillä haettu ohjaamo kohilleen ja L 29 Spectral 40mm stemmillä, ku nenä päähän.
> 
> Tietty, jos omaat tosi lyhyet jalat voi se tuoda M haasteita.



Entinen pyörä on x-caliber 7 M-L, joka vastaa melko hyvin tuota Canyonin M-kokoa. Tuo korkeus lähinnä arveluttaa, sillä jos mitta pitää paikkaansa niin täpärissä tilanteissa menee aika hilkulle nivusten kanssa.

----------


## Mi2

Dudessakin on kummallisen korkea emäputki ja varsinkin joustokeulan kanssa nousee hölmön korkealle. Tämä nostaa vaakaputkeakin, mutta S on kuitenkin liian pieni sinulle.

----------


## Antza44

> Dudessakin on kummallisen korkea emäputki ja varsinkin joustokeulan kanssa nousee hölmön korkealle. Tämä nostaa vaakaputkeakin, mutta S on kuitenkin liian pieni sinulle.



Ja tais jossain vaiheessa jossain versiossa olla vielä oem Mastodon ihan suotta ext 120mm. Mulla 120 Std ja se on kyllä ihan soiva peli ja se näkyy olevan nykyään.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Sieltä olis jotain uutta taas tulossa. Voisin veikata uutta strivea. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Tai sit joku 140mm joustava spectral  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

Kyllä se on strive. Uskoisin että perä muuttuu 160 joustavaksi, keula tulee pysymään 170. Kulmat jyrkkenee ja loivenee. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Kyllä se on strive. Uskoisin että perä muuttuu 160 joustavaksi, keula tulee pysymään 170. Kulmat jyrkkenee ja loivenee. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vastaan itselleni 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...n-product-grid

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Vastaan itselleni 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...n-product-grid
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jotenkin tuntuu Freeride pyörä Torque 29" 170 joustavana mitä peräkin tais olla, nyt sille että 180/190 tai 180/180 olis voinut jo olla joustoiltaan. Melko päälekkäiset mallit. Toki Strivessä muuta tekniikkaa ja geon modausta enempi.

----------


## kauris

Vähän oudot värit jos ulkonäköseikkoihin saa puuttua. Toinen ok perus (vähän tylsä) mutta vaihtoehtoinen räväkämmäksi ajateltu oranssi on ruma. 
Rungon muotoilu Canyoneissa mielestäni kyllä toisaalta nätti. 

Strive on kai tarkoitettu tosiaan puhtaasti endurokisaamiseen. Enemmän trailiajoon on Spectral ja puhtaasti parkkiin sitten se Torque. Siinä tais myös olla vielä korkeampi 5 kestävyyskategoria isoja hyppyjä varten.

Pinkbikesta ja monesta muusta paikasta epäilemättä myös löytyy jo ensiarviot.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review...peshifter.html

----------


## Sambolo

Miten kuitunen strive voi painaa enemmä ku mun alunen pole  :Leveä hymy:  toivottavasti kestävyyden takia. Iha hyvä geo näyttäis olevan.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Vähän oudot värit jos ulkonäköseikkoihin saa puuttua. Toinen ok perus (vähän tylsä) mutta vaihtoehtoinen räväkämmäksi ajateltu oranssi on ruma. 
> Rungon muotoilu Canyoneissa mielestäni kyllä toisaalta nätti.



Joo, ei lähe yhtään etenkään toi oranssi. Vähän liikaa kaikkea. Canyonin värimaailma ja estetiikka ei oo itelle oikein tippunu missään vaiheessa. Poikkeuksen tekee kuitenkin Sender, joka on ollut varsin tyylikäs.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Canyonilta oli pakko tulla päivitetty strive. Ei ewssää ajeta spectraalilla tai torquella. Tai moir ei aja Moir pitää vanhan linjan ja taas kokoa pienempi runko. Vanha strive oli L ja nyt M 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Canyonilta oli pakko tulla päivitetty strive. Ei ewssää ajeta spectraalilla tai torquella. Tai moir ei aja Moir pitää vanhan linjan ja taas kokoa pienempi runko. Vanha strive oli L ja nyt M 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo, mut mullakin L 29 Spectral tosta M about saman kokoinen. Eli kirjaimet ei taaskaan kerro pyörän kokoa. L olisi järkky iso mulle vaikka samat suositus mitat.

----------


## Sambolo

Aika normaalilta näyttää mitat L koossa mun silmään  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Aika normaalilta näyttää mitat L koossa mun silmään



Noo se onkin Pole miehen silmä :Cool: . Kyl L yleensä muissa reachit pyörii tuola 475-490mm huiteella. Tässä jo 500-510mm. Polesta mullakin 180cm menee se M koko vaikka monesta muusta L saa jo valita näissä moiderneissa geoissa tai sitä vastaava kirjan K2, S4 ja mitä näitä nyt on.

----------


## Sambolo

Mäki öpaut 180 ja polen L. Ei tuo riitsi mun mielestä kovin tärkee luku edes. Ei musta tuntunu liia ahtaalta ajaa seisten 430 reachilla eikä liia pitkältä yli 500 reachil. Dirtis 400 ja sekin ok  :Leveä hymy:  Että en pelkäis kauheesti sitä riitsiä jos muut numerot mätsää. Saattaa sillä lyhyemmällä riitsillä satulalta polkiessa taas tuntua ahtaalta.

----------


## Jokkepappa

No on tuo M jo oikeasti aika pitkä reach mitaltaan. 475-485. Perä puolestaan pysyy samana jokaisessa koossa 435 mikä mun mielestä sais kasvaa suhteessa muihin mittoihin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Mäki öpaut 180 ja polen L. Ei tuo riitsi mun mielestä kovin tärkee luku edes. Ei musta tuntunu liia ahtaalta ajaa seisten 430 reachilla eikä liia pitkältä yli 500 reachil. Dirtis 400 ja sekin ok  Että en pelkäis kauheesti sitä riitsiä jos muut numerot mätsää. Saattaa sillä lyhyemmällä riitsillä satulalta polkiessa taas tuntua ahtaalta.



Mulle se on ainakin yksi tärkeä luku varsinkin näissä tosi loivakeulasissa missä ohjaamon mittaa ei paljon stemmillä pelata toki stack.in vaikutus todelliseen reachiin pitää älytä huomioda. Nytkin uutukaista koitin orkkis 50mm Stemmillä ja oli heti testilenkin jälkeen vaihdettava 40mm saadakseen ohjaustuntuma mieleiseksi ja putkelta ajoasento. Sitä ei paljon pysty pelaamaan ja jos se on liian pitkä on pyörä kyllä auttamatta iso ja ohjaus sitä kautta varsinkin tiukoissa mutkissa aika vammasta. Taas lyhyttä reachia ei näissä voi stemmiä pidentämällä kompensoida. On mullakin M kokoisessa Dudessa vain 435mm reach ja pyörä on sopiva, mutta sitä ajetaankin 90mm stemmillä joten Reach+stemmin mitta onkin aika lähellä jo samaa. Näissä jyrkempi keulasissa +66 astetta voi paremmin pelailla stemmin mitalla tekemättä ohjauksesta ihan vammasta.

Onhan tässä L Strivessä myös pitkä ef vaakaputki 654mm vastaavia lukuja löytyy Canyonin muista vastaavista modernin geon malleista XL kokosista. Toki pyörän geometria kuvaa on tulkittava kokonaisuutena, mutta itse kyllä katson reachin ihan eka.

Pelkkään alamäkeen voisin kuvitella lyhemmän reachi+stemmi kombon korkeammalla ohjaamolla, mutta sekalaiseen ajoon tuo ei minulle ainakaan sovi.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Mulle se on ainakin yksi tärkeä luku varsinkin näissä tosi loivakeulasissa missä ohjaamon mittaa ei paljon stemmillä pelata toki stack.in vaikutus todelliseen reachiin pitää älytä huomioda. Nytkin uutukaista koitin orkkis 50mm Stemmillä ja oli heti testilenkin jälkeen vaihdettava 40mm saadakseen ohjaustuntuma mieleiseksi ja putkelta ajoasento. Sitä ei paljon pysty pelaamaan ja jos se on liian pitkä on pyörä kyllä auttamatta iso ja ohjaus sitä kautta varsinkin tiukoissa mutkissa aika vammasta. Taas lyhyttä reachia ei näissä voi stemmiä pidentämällä kompensoida. On mullakin M kokoisessa Dudessa vain 435mm reach ja pyörä on sopiva, mutta sitä ajetaankin 90mm stemmillä joten Reach+stemmin mitta onkin aika lähellä jo samaa. Näissä jyrkempi keulasissa +66 astetta voi paremmin pelailla stemmin mitalla tekemättä ohjauksesta ihan vammasta.
> 
> Onhan tässä L Strivessä myös pitkä ef vaakaputki 654mm vastaavia lukuja löytyy Canyonin muista vastaavista modernin geon malleista XL kokosista. Toki pyörän geometria kuvaa on tulkittava kokonaisuutena, mutta itse kyllä katson reachin ihan eka.
> 
> Pelkkään alamäkeen voisin kuvitella lyhemmän reachi+stemmi kombon korkeammalla ohjaamolla, mutta sekalaiseen ajoon tuo ei minulle ainakaan sovi.



Nyt kun otit tuon toptuben puheeksi niin 5 senttiä pidempi kun mun L koon pyörässä. Mutta joo varmasti hyvä pyörä jokatapauksessa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Nyt kun otit tuon toptuben puheeksi niin 5 senttiä pidempi kun mun L koon pyörässä. Mutta joo varmasti hyvä pyörä jokatapauksessa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu ja eihän sekään ole ongelma, kun huomio minkä kokoista pyörää haluaa ja tässä tapauksessa voi "lyhyt" L kuski valkata sen M koon.

----------


## Sambolo

Meikällä L koon polessa TT 644, se on vähemmä mitä mun vanhan geon hooteessa oli L koossa. Nythän nuo tt lukemat vasta alkanu tulemaan tosi alas kun ei uskalleta sitä riitsiä lisätä vaikka satulakulma huitelee 80 tienoilla. Sen takia tt lukemat L koon pyörissä monesti jotai entisajan S kokoa. Ahtaita ajaa satulasta.

----------


## TomiTapani

> Vastaan itselleni 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...n-product-grid
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Heräsi kyllä tähänkin välittömästi omistamisen halu vaikka tarvetta ei olekaan. 

Mielenkiintoinen tuo Canyonin mallisto tällä hetkellä. Striveä en ole kokeillut mutta olisi mukava tätä uutta päästä testaamaan ja varsinkin tuota Shapeshifterin vaikutusta.

----------


## laiskaj

Morjesta.

Tuli tilattua ehkä hieman liian vähäisen taustatyön johdosta eilen vasta-alkajan ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi Canyon Spectral 125 AL 6, koska sitä oli heti saavilla ja speksit vaikuttivat sopivilta.
Jäin kuitenkin miettimään, että onko joustomatkat kuinka oleelliset näin  ensimmäisessä pyörässä, jos pääpaino on kuitenkin polkuajo  Pohjois-Savon maastoissa?
Tahkon alamäkirinteet ovat noin 80km päässä ja kun motocross-taustaa  (tosin 15v takaa) on, niin varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tulee mieli  kokeilla myös niitä pätkiä hyppyineen ja haastellisempaa maastoa.

Varmastikaan en tähän valintaan tule pettymään, mutta mietintä isovelimalli Spectral AL 6:n 160/150mm joustoista tulee väkisin mieleen haasteellisempia ja hyppyjä miettiessä.
Normi Spectralia kuitenkin joutuisi odottamaan ainakin pari kuukautta tällä hetkellä.

Mietteitä ja uskonvahvistusta teiltä?

- Janne

----------


## hakpas

> Morjesta.
> 
> Tuli tilattua ehkä hieman liian vähäisen taustatyön johdosta eilen vasta-alkajan ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi Canyon Spectral 125 AL 6, koska sitä oli heti saavilla ja speksit vaikuttivat sopivilta.
> Jäin kuitenkin miettimään, että onko joustomatkat kuinka oleelliset näin  ensimmäisessä pyörässä, jos pääpaino on kuitenkin polkuajo  Pohjois-Savon maastoissa?
> Tahkon alamäkirinteet ovat noin 80km päässä ja kun motocross-taustaa  (tosin 15v takaa) on, niin varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tulee mieli  kokeilla myös niitä pätkiä hyppyineen ja haastellisempaa maastoa.
> 
> Varmastikaan en tähän valintaan tule pettymään, mutta mietintä isovelimalli Spectral AL 6:n 160/150mm joustoista tulee väkisin mieleen haasteellisempia ja hyppyjä miettiessä.
> Normi Spectralia kuitenkin joutuisi odottamaan ainakin pari kuukautta tällä hetkellä.
> 
> ...



125 Spectral on varmasti hyvä valinta polkuajoon. Joustomatkoja tärkeämpää on se että pyörä on sopivan kokonen itselle. Vähällä kokemuksella voi olla aikas vaikea valita sopiva. 
Itsellä oli edellisen sukupolven Spectral 140/150 joustolla ja poluilla hyvä peli mutta bikeparkissa melko rimpula. Samaa epäilen tästäkin vaikka on geoltaan fiksumman oloinen. Vaan jotkut ajaa parkia heppoisemmillakin pyörillä, ja kovaakin vielä.

----------


## Antza44

Ei tuo 125 nyt heppoisa ole. Yhtä järeällä rungolla ja alustan osilla, kuin isoveljensä, mutta lyhempijoustomatka luo luonnollisesti omat rajansa. Dropeissa ym.

----------


## Roto

> Morjesta.
> 
> Tuli tilattua ehkä hieman liian vähäisen taustatyön johdosta eilen vasta-alkajan ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi Canyon Spectral 125 AL 6, koska sitä oli heti saavilla ja speksit vaikuttivat sopivilta.
> Jäin kuitenkin miettimään, että onko joustomatkat kuinka oleelliset näin  ensimmäisessä pyörässä, jos pääpaino on kuitenkin polkuajo  Pohjois-Savon maastoissa?
> Tahkon alamäkirinteet ovat noin 80km päässä ja kun motocross-taustaa  (tosin 15v takaa) on, niin varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tulee mieli  kokeilla myös niitä pätkiä hyppyineen ja haastellisempaa maastoa.
> 
> Varmastikaan en tähän valintaan tule pettymään, mutta mietintä isovelimalli Spectral AL 6:n 160/150mm joustoista tulee väkisin mieleen haasteellisempia ja hyppyjä miettiessä.
> Normi Spectralia kuitenkin joutuisi odottamaan ainakin pari kuukautta tällä hetkellä.
> 
> ...



Tää on melko surkeen kuskin sekavia tuumintoja, mutta: Mulla on 130mm(f)/120mm(r) joustava Ibis Ripley ja 170/160 joustava Kavenz VHP 16. Ripley tuli vuotta ennen Kavenzia, eli silläkin tuli ajettua parkkia. Mun hitaassa ajossa lyhyemmät joustomatkat riittää aika hyvin, ja varsinkin jos hypyt menee alastuloon asti, niin eihän siinä juuri joustoja edes tartte. Ts vaikka toi ”isompi” pyörä on vielä paremman tuntunen mäkihommissa, niin ei se maailmaa mullistanut. Isoin ero kivikkojuurakko -ryttyytyksessä kovemmassa vauhdissa, mut parkeissa on paljon myös aika sileetä baanaa. Kun tossa spectralissa lienee sama keulakulma molemmissa, niin en usko et sul on mitään ongelmaa vedellä sillä parkkiaki. Toinen juttu on et Suomen runit on aika lyhyitä, niin se et kädet joutuu vähän kovemmalle koetukselle ku vähemmän joustoa, ei haittaa niin paljoa. 

Sit jos alamäkihommat alkaa todella iskeä, ni hommaat Senderin tai Torquen kaveriks spectralille.

Ripley on hauskempi poluilla, koska on kevyempi ja leikkisämmän tuntunen, helpompi pomppia pienistäkin töyssyissä/ juurista jne. Renkailla tulee sit tosi isoja eroja tuntumaan, DH/ enduro -henkisemmät renkaat tekee Ripleystä raskassoutusemman ja vähemmän leikkisän, mut ne taas parkissa ehdottomasti paremmat vs hepposemmat ja pienempikuvioiset trail/downcountry renkaat. 

Sekavien puheiden jälkeen yhteenveto: jos haluut tänä kesänä päästä ajamaan, ni osta se Sepctral minkä saat nopeasti.

----------


## Jokkepappa

150 spectraal jos kärsii ajaa näin niin tuskin on hepponen  https://youtu.be/_4zzm0wI3gA

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> 150 spectraal jos kärsii ajaa näin niin tuskin on hepponen  https://youtu.be/_4zzm0wI3gA
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuon mestarin ajoa ei voi aina, kuin ihmetellä ja ihailla.

----------


## laiskaj

> 125 Spectral on varmasti hyvä valinta polkuajoon.  Joustomatkoja tärkeämpää on se että pyörä on sopivan kokonen itselle.  Vähällä kokemuksella voi olla aikas vaikea valita sopiva. 
> Itsellä oli edellisen sukupolven Spectral 140/150 joustolla ja poluilla  hyvä peli mutta bikeparkissa melko rimpula. Samaa epäilen tästäkin  vaikka on geoltaan fiksumman oloinen. Vaan jotkut ajaa parkia  heppoisemmillakin pyörillä, ja kovaakin vielä.



Okei, no ehkäpä on viisaampaa nyt todellakin tilata se mikä on heti saatavilla ja murehtia sitten joustomatkoja, jos se tulee jossain vaiheessa tarpeelliseksi. Toivottavasti M koko on itselle sopiva, vaikka kokohaarukan alapäästä mittani (174/82/Apinaindeksi +5cm) ovatkin. S kokoa 29" renkailla ei ole oikein mitään tarjolla Canyonilla tällä hetkellä.






> Tää on melko surkeen kuskin sekavia tuumintoja, mutta: Mulla on 130mm(f)/120mm(r) joustava Ibis Ripley ja 170/160 joustava Kavenz VHP 16. Ripley tuli vuotta ennen Kavenzia, eli silläkin tuli ajettua parkkia. Mun hitaassa ajossa lyhyemmät joustomatkat riittää aika hyvin, ja varsinkin jos hypyt menee alastuloon asti, niin eihän siinä juuri joustoja edes tartte. Ts vaikka toi ”isompi” pyörä on vielä paremman tuntunen mäkihommissa, niin ei se maailmaa mullistanut. Isoin ero kivikkojuurakko -ryttyytyksessä kovemmassa vauhdissa, mut parkeissa on paljon myös aika sileetä baanaa. Kun tossa spectralissa lienee sama keulakulma molemmissa, niin en usko et sul on mitään ongelmaa vedellä sillä parkkiaki. Toinen juttu on et Suomen runit on aika lyhyitä, niin se et kädet joutuu vähän kovemmalle koetukselle ku vähemmän joustoa, ei haittaa niin paljoa. 
> 
> Sit jos alamäkihommat alkaa todella iskeä, ni hommaat Senderin tai Torquen kaveriks spectralille.
> 
> Ripley on hauskempi poluilla, koska on kevyempi ja leikkisämmän tuntunen, helpompi pomppia pienistäkin töyssyissä/ juurista jne. Renkailla tulee sit tosi isoja eroja tuntumaan, DH/ enduro -henkisemmät renkaat tekee Ripleystä raskassoutusemman ja vähemmän leikkisän, mut ne taas parkissa ehdottomasti paremmat vs hepposemmat ja pienempikuvioiset trail/downcountry renkaat. 
> 
> Sekavien puheiden jälkeen yhteenveto: jos haluut tänä kesänä päästä ajamaan, ni osta se Sepctral minkä saat nopeasti.



Hyvää näkemystä aiheeseen, mikä taas vaan vahvistaa ajatusta, että joustomatkasta märehtiminen on tässä vaiheessa turhaa. Ei varmasti riitä ensimmäisellä kaudella taidot ja kunto viemään vielä pyörää liimiteille, varsinkin jos tota Jack Moirin videota yhtään pitää referenssinä limiiteistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Okei, no ehkäpä on viisaampaa nyt todellakin tilata se mikä on heti saatavilla ja murehtia sitten joustomatkoja, jos se tulee jossain vaiheessa tarpeelliseksi. *Toivottavasti M koko on itselle sopiva, vaikka kokohaarukan alapäästä mittani (174/82/Apinaindeksi +5cm) ovatkin*. S kokoa 29" renkailla ei ole oikein mitään tarjolla Canyonilla tällä hetkellä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyvää näkemystä aiheeseen, mikä taas vaan vahvistaa ajatusta, että joustomatkasta märehtiminen on tässä vaiheessa turhaa. Ei varmasti riitä ensimmäisellä kaudella taidot ja kunto viemään vielä pyörää liimiteille, varsinkin jos tota Jack Moirin videota yhtään pitää referenssinä limiiteistä.



Kyllä on laskuri pahasti pielessä jos sun pituiselle tarjoaa S-kokoista. L-kokoistakin voi harkita jos tykkää pidemmästä.

----------


## kauris

M on sopiva.

----------


## laiskaj

> Kyllä on laskuri pahasti pielessä jos sun  pituiselle tarjoaa S-kokoista. L-kokoistakin voi harkita jos tykkää  pidemmästä.




Kyllä se näin ehdottelee, usko pois. Tosin vaihtoehdoksi antaa myös M-koon, jos tykkää vakaammasta. S-koko sitten ketterämpi olevinaan.





> M on sopiva.



Uskotaan näin.

----------


## Suiza

Nyt on ensimmäiset sataset Canyon Torgue 29:llä takana. Tälle viikolle on päässyt myös testaamaan hieman haastavammissa oloissa, kun on polut alkaneet sulamaan. Havaintoja tiukemmissa paikoissa mönkiessä on, että pienikin taaksepäin pyöräytys tehokasta polkuasentoa hakiessa pienimmällä vaihteella pudottaa ketjua 2-3 vaihdetta isommalle. Aika hankala ominaisuus, kun pitäisi päästä etenemään tiukassa paikassa. Ketjulinja menee niin kieroon pienimmällä ajaessa, että on lienee ominaisuus, ei vika. Torguen suunnittelussa ei ole ilmeisesti painotettu pienellä vaihteella haastavissa paikoissa mönkimistä, vaan on keskitytty alamäkeen ja isompiin vaihteisiin.

----------


## kauris

Tuollainen on kyllä ärsyttävää. Jos koskee vielä muitakin kuin pelkkää isointa.
Kannattaa varmuudeksi tarkistaa ns. B-ruuvin säätö eli vaihtajan rissojen etäisyys pakkaan. Jos sillä säädöllä sais vähän paremmin pysymään. Tai voisko ketjulinjaa vähän säätää kampien päässä. Spacerit keskiössä? Joku prikkasarja eturattaan pultteihin tai uusi eturatas erilaisella offsetilla (vai miksi sitä nyt kutsutaankaan). Uusi eturatas ei toki ole ihan ilmainen.

----------


## Suiza

Katsoin B ruuvin, oli kohdallaan. Eturattaan vaihto/säätö voi olla haastavaa, koska jo nyt on ketju lähes kiinni ketjuohjurissa pienimmällä vaihteella.

----------


## Antza44

> Nyt on ensimmäiset sataset Canyon Torgue 29:llä takana. Tälle viikolle on päässyt myös testaamaan hieman haastavammissa oloissa, kun on polut alkaneet sulamaan. Havaintoja tiukemmissa paikoissa mönkiessä on, että pienikin taaksepäin pyöräytys tehokasta polkuasentoa hakiessa pienimmällä vaihteella pudottaa ketjua 2-3 vaihdetta isommalle. Aika hankala ominaisuus, kun pitäisi päästä etenemään tiukassa paikassa. Ketjulinja menee niin kieroon pienimmällä ajaessa, että on lienee ominaisuus, ei vika. Torguen suunnittelussa ei ole ilmeisesti painotettu pienellä vaihteella haastavissa paikoissa mönkimistä, vaan on keskitytty alamäkeen ja isompiin vaihteisiin.



Näissä käytetään tätä ns leveämpää boost ketjulinjaa, kun vanha. Shimanon 12 sietää kohtuu taaksepyöritystä ainakin 29 Spectralissa. Sramilaiset valitti niistä enempi. Tuolla alku ketjussa tuota spekuloitu.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...on-Spectral-29

----------


## kauris

Ei ihan varauksetonta kehua saanut lyhytjoustoinen Spectral. Vahvistaa mielestäni sitä, että Spectral normaalilla joustomatkalla on järkevämpi valinta ja erittäin hyvä maastopyörä laajaan käyttöön. Peruspolkuajosta bikepark vierailuihin. Puhtaasti helppojen polkujen xc-tyyliseen kiihdyttelyyn tai lähes yksinomaan bikepark-tyyliseen sitten joku muu pyörä toki (kuten lux trail ja torque).
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...il-enduro.html

----------


## Antza44

> Ei ihan varauksetonta kehua saanut lyhytjoustoinen Spectral. Vahvistaa mielestäni sitä, että Spectral normaalilla joustomatkalla on järkevämpi valinta ja erittäin hyvä maastopyörä laajaan käyttöön. Peruspolkuajosta bikepark vierailuihin. Puhtaasti helppojen polkujen xc-tyyliseen kiihdyttelyyn tai lähes yksinomaan bikepark-tyyliseen sitten joku muu pyörä toki (kuten lux trail ja torque).
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...il-enduro.html



Empä minäkään oikeen ymmärrä kyseistä pyörää, jos olisi 2 kiloa tai edes sinneppäin kevyempi, kuin pitkä joustonen  niin olisi joku järki. Yhtä järeä ja vähemmän joustoa ja orginaalinkaan joustomatkat ei ole este nopeaan tasamaan ajeluun, niin vähän väkisin keksitty malli mielestäni.

----------


## Hokku

Oma Torqueni ei ole päässyt vielä ajoon. Zebin säätönamiska oli raskas kääntää eikä tuntunut toimivan oikein. Lisäksi vaihteet ja jarrut ei ollut säädöissä.

Prosessi meni sujuvasti ja yllätyin, että Canyonilla on Helsingissä toimipiste. Keula lähti sieltä RockShoxille korjattavaksi tai vaihdettavaksi takuuna. Jarrut ja vaihteetkin hoituu nyt samalla. Toivottavasti pääsee pian ajamaan.

Olen tainnut nyt kuusi Canyonia ostaa ja tämä on ensimmäinen, jossa enemmän valitettavas, mutta toustaiseksi mennyt hienosti asian hoito.

Viime kesänä Grizlin lokarinkiinnikke pyöri rungossa, mutta sekin korjattiin. Muuten ovat olleet virheettömiä ja kaikki toiminut suoraan.

Vähän olen miettinyt Stoicin vaihtoa Spectral 125 tosin mitetin myös Izzoa vaihtoehtona jo ennen tuota Pinkbiken testiä. En sitten tiedä kumpi sopisi itselleni paremmin Torquen kaveriksi.

----------


## Hokku

Täytyy nyt vielä kommentoida tuota Spectral 125sta ja Pinkbiken arvostelua. Spectralista oli mukana painava alumiininen, mutta itse esimerkiksi valitsisin Spectral 125 CF7 ja tuon halvimman Izzon välillä, jolloin painoeroa ei olisi juurikaan.

Pinkbikessa oli mukana L-koko vaikka taulukonkin mukaan M-koko olisi ollut parempi. Useissa muissa arvioissa on kehotettu valitsemaan mieluummin pienempi koko, jos kokojen välissä, koska tavoitteena leikkisyys.

Jäykkäperälläkin kuten Stoicilla on kiva ajaa, kun lähipoluillakin voi hieman haastaa itseään. Tämän videon perusteella https://youtu.be/TM4kpNARKVw uskon toisaalta, että 125 riittäisi hyvin kaikkiin omiin ajoihini parkin ulkopuolella.

Toki pitkäjoustoinen Spectral on järkevämpi valinta, jos on vain yksi pyörä jolla pitää pystyä ajamaan kaikkea ajoa. Mutta ei se välttämättä hauskin vaihtoehto ole kaikille (en ole kokeillut) ja sitten jos on kaksi pyörää se jää helposti liian keskelle joustomatkaltaan ja käyttötarkoitukseltaan.

----------


## kauris

Pinkbiken testi oli tällä kertaa value bikes ja heillä oli 3500 euron yläraja, jonka Canyon alumiinisena vain juuri saavutti. Tähän testiin ei kuituinen versio siksi millään mahtunut. Toki kuitu Spectral olis ollut hieman kevyempi mutta ylämäessä silti izzoon verrattuna geometrian takia luultavasti pinkbiken testaajien mielestä heikompi. Eiväthän he painoa oikeastaan moittineet edes. Alamäen ja röykkyisen maaston osalta taas pitivät izzon jousitusta mukavampana, koska Canyonin oli hieman kova (ei niin plush). Canyonilla toki alamäkeen silti sanoivat uskaltavan ajaa paremmin, koska akseliväli oli pidempi ja keula loivempi.

----------


## kauris

> Oma Torqueni ei ole päässyt vielä ajoon. Zebin säätönamiska oli raskas kääntää eikä tuntunut toimivan oikein. Lisäksi vaihteet ja jarrut ei ollut säädöissä.
> 
> Prosessi meni sujuvasti ja yllätyin, että Canyonilla on Helsingissä toimipiste. Keula lähti sieltä RockShoxille korjattavaksi tai vaihdettavaksi takuuna. Jarrut ja vaihteetkin hoituu nyt samalla. Toivottavasti pääsee pian ajamaan.
> 
> Olen tainnut nyt kuusi Canyonia ostaa ja tämä on ensimmäinen, jossa enemmän valitettavas, mutta toustaiseksi mennyt hienosti asian hoito.
> 
> Viime kesänä Grizlin lokarinkiinnikke pyöri rungossa, mutta sekin korjattiin. Muuten ovat olleet virheettömiä ja kaikki toiminut suoraan.
> 
> Vähän olen miettinyt Stoicin vaihtoa Spectral 125 tosin mitetin myös Izzoa vaihtoehtona jo ennen tuota Pinkbiken testiä. En sitten tiedä kumpi sopisi itselleni paremmin Torquen kaveriksi.



Jos saatavudesta ja rahasta ei olisi kiinni niin paras kaveri olisi mielestäni Transition Spur. Vähän edullisempi mutta alumiinin takia (sais toki kuituisena) painavampi olis Trek Top Fuel 2022. Keveyttä kohtalaisella hinnalla sitten yt izzosta tai Canyonilla trail versio luxista. Norco optic vois myös olla yksi (ei myöskään edullinen) vaihtoehto parkkipyörän siitä selvästi erottuvaksi kaveriksi. Canyon spectral 125 tai Propain Hugene (jonka rankkaisin 125 spectralin edelle) on mun makuun liian lähellä torque (tai mun spindrift) pyöriä.

----------


## Hokku

> Jos saatavudesta ja rahasta ei olisi kiinni niin paras kaveri olisi mielestäni Transition Spire. Vähän edullisempi mutta alumiinin takia (sais toki kuituisena) painavampi olis Trek Top Fuel 2022. Keveyttä kohtalaisella hinnalla sitten yt izzosta tai Canyonilla trail versio luxista. Norco optic vois myös olla yksi (ei myöskään edullinen) vaihtoehto parkkipyörän siitä selvästi erottuvaksi kaveriksi. Canyon spectral 125 tai Propain Hugene (jonka rankkaisin 125 spectralin edelle) on mun makuun liian lähellä torque (tai mun spindrift) pyöriä.



Tarkoitat varmaan Transition Spuria. Se olisi varmasti kiva, mutta yli oman budjetin, mutta ehkä myöhemmin, jos nyt ei osta mitään. Täytynee odotella että pääsisi ajamaan tuota Torqueta ja katsoa toimiiko esim. Kivikon endurohenkisillä pätkillä vai meneekö niistä hauskuus.

Harkitsin viime syksynä myös Spessun Epic Evoa, mutta ei ollut saatavuutta ja uuden mallin myötä hinnat karkasivat. Alamäkien ajaminen kuitenkin itselle sitä kivointa puuhaa, joten ei ehkä myöskään vastaisi omaa tarvetta. Kuituinen Stumpjumper kiinnostaisi myös, mutta Spessun hinnat ovat karanneet täysin käsistä.

----------


## kauris

Joo spur yritin kirjoittaa ja tarkoitin. Spire taitaa olla kyllä joku pyörämalli myös.

----------


## kauris

> Oma Torqueni ei ole päässyt vielä ajoon. Zebin säätönamiska oli raskas kääntää eikä tuntunut toimivan oikein. Lisäksi vaihteet ja jarrut ei ollut säädöissä.
> 
> Prosessi meni sujuvasti ja yllätyin, että Canyonilla on Helsingissä toimipiste. Keula lähti sieltä RockShoxille korjattavaksi tai vaihdettavaksi takuuna. Jarrut ja vaihteetkin hoituu nyt samalla. Toivottavasti pääsee pian ajamaan.
> 
> Olen tainnut nyt kuusi Canyonia ostaa ja tämä on ensimmäinen, jossa enemmän valitettavas, mutta toustaiseksi mennyt hienosti asian hoito.
> 
> Viime kesänä Grizlin lokarinkiinnikke pyöri rungossa, mutta sekin korjattiin. Muuten ovat olleet virheettömiä ja kaikki toiminut suoraan.
> 
> Vähän olen miettinyt Stoicin vaihtoa Spectral 125 tosin mitetin myös Izzoa vaihtoehtona jo ennen tuota Pinkbiken testiä. En sitten tiedä kumpi sopisi itselleni paremmin Torquen kaveriksi.




Izzo vei testiarvioissa selkeän voiton Spectralin lyhytjoustoisesta mielestäni.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...-to-climb.html

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Jos saatavudesta ja rahasta ei olisi kiinni niin paras kaveri olisi mielestäni Transition Spur. Vähän edullisempi mutta alumiinin takia (sais toki kuituisena) painavampi olis Trek Top Fuel 2022. Keveyttä kohtalaisella hinnalla sitten yt izzosta tai Canyonilla trail versio luxista. Norco optic vois myös olla yksi (ei myöskään edullinen) vaihtoehto parkkipyörän siitä selvästi erottuvaksi kaveriksi. Canyon spectral 125 tai Propain Hugene (jonka rankkaisin 125 spectralin edelle) on mun makuun liian lähellä torque (tai mun spindrift) pyöriä.



Täysin samoja keloja kuin itsellä oli viime vuoden loppukesästä. Hugene oli jo maksettu ja piti tulla syyskuussa. Sitten tulin toisiin aatoksiin, koska ei olisi kuitenkaan niin paljon erilainen kuin Spindrift. Spuria oon tässä nyt odotellut viime elokuusta lähtien ja tällä hetkellä näyttäis tän vuoden elokuuhun menevän toimitus.  :Irvistys:  Hugene, kun oli tosiaan maksettu, niin sitä alkoi miettimään nykyisen trail-pyörän myynnin kattavan hinnan erotuksen. Tai ainakin näin sain ajatuksen itselleni myytyä.  :Leveä hymy:  Spuria on tullut kuolattua sen julkistuksesta lähtien, niin itseni tuntien olis varmasti jäänyt mietityttämään. 

Izzoa on kans tullu tsekkailtua, mutta se ei sit kuitenkaan ihan yhtä paljon miellytä. Esteettisesti ja etenkin rungon muotoilussa on paljon samaa kuin Spurissa. Tosin jos haluis päästä samaan painoon ja speksiin kuin Spur, niin muistaakseni hinta nousi korkeammaksi tai about samaan.

Postauksessa mainittu Spire on tosiaan myös Transitionin malli. 170 mm joustava enskapyörä, joka on nätti kuin mikä. Etenkin lilanvärisenä.

----------


## tuoms

Mietinnässä Torque al 6 raw värityksellä parkkiajoon painottuvaan ajoon.Välillä toki lenkkiäkin tarkoitus ajella.

Mites tuollainen RAW väritys? Teippaisitteko runkoa ollenkaan kun ei mitään maalipintaakaan ole?

----------


## Suiza

> Oma Torqueni ei ole päässyt vielä ajoon. Zebin säätönamiska oli raskas kääntää eikä tuntunut toimivan oikein. Lisäksi vaihteet ja jarrut ei ollut säädöissä.
> 
> Prosessi meni sujuvasti ja yllätyin, että Canyonilla on Helsingissä toimipiste. Keula lähti sieltä RockShoxille korjattavaksi tai vaihdettavaksi takuuna. Jarrut ja vaihteetkin hoituu nyt samalla. Toivottavasti pääsee pian ajamaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Olen tainnut nyt kuusi Canyonia ostaa ja tämä on ensimmäinen, jossa enemmän valitettavas, mutta toustaiseksi mennyt hienosti asian hoito.
> 
> Viime kesänä Grizlin lokarinkiinnikke pyöri rungossa, mutta sekin korjattiin. Muuten ovat olleet virheettömiä ja kaikki toiminut suoraan.
> ...



Miten määritellään "raskas kääntää"? Itsellä ollut aiemmin vain Foxin keuloja ja todellakin Zepin säätö on niihin verratuna huomattavasti tahmeampi käänneellä? Toinen ihmetys on vaadittava paine. Itsellä ajokamoineen painoa noin 83 ja keulaan ei kestä laittaa yli 50 painetta? Siltikin sagi on luokkaa 20%. Onkohan itsellänikin keulassa jotain hämminkiä? Kiinnostaa tietää mikä vika keulassa sinulla oli?

----------


## Hokku

> Miten määritellään "raskas kääntää"? Itsellä ollut aiemmin vain Foxin keuloja ja todellakin Zepin säätö on niihin verratuna huomattavasti tahmeampi käänneellä? Toinen ihmetys on vaadittava paine. Itsellä ajokamoineen painoa noin 83 ja keulaan ei kestä laittaa yli 50 painetta? Siltikin sagi on luokkaa 20%. Onkohan itsellänikin keulassa jotain hämminkiä? Kiinnostaa tietää mikä vika keulassa sinulla oli?



Keula lähti Rockshoxille, joten kerron kun tiedän enemmän. Epäilin myös itseäni, koska ei ole kokemusta kuin kolmesta aiemmasta keulasta, mutta Canyonin huolto oli samaa mieltä, joten laittoivat keulan takuuseen. 

Paineisiin en osaa oikein kommentoida. Laitoin paineita hieman vajaa 80kg ajopainolle Rokkarin appin ohjeistuksen mukaan. Tuntui aika pehmeeltä kun pihalla pumppailin, mutta joustoakin toki enemmän mihin olen tottunut.

Tahmeus tarkoitti käytännössä, että keulaa ei voinut säätää ajaessa ja tarvittiin varmaan ainakin kolmen sormen ote, että sai mukavasti väännettyä. Piken perusversiota Stoicissa saa säädettyä ajossa vaikka yhdellä sormella. Pikessä säätömatkaa on noin puolikierrosta. En mitannut Zebin osalta tarkkaan, mutta varmaan jotain kolmen kierroksen paikkeilla.

----------


## Laars

> Toinen ihmetys on vaadittava paine. Itsellä ajokamoineen painoa noin 83 ja keulaan ei kestä laittaa yli 50 painetta? Siltikin sagi on luokkaa 20%.



Varmaan osittain sisäänajon puutetta, mutta Zeb ottaa tosiaan hyvin matalat paineet. Jos Lyrikissä on painetta vaikkapa se 80psi, niin se on Zebissä juurikin lähemmäs 50psi luokkaa.

----------


## Bndit

Ensimmäinen netistä tilattu pyörä tuli perheeseen eli rouvalle Neuron. Syynä yksinkertaisesti se että tarjonta on aika vähäistä tällä hetkellä 3000€ täysjoustoissa naisille. Ja hän pääsi kokeilemaan CF versiota niin ei tarvinnut kokoa arpoa ja Canyonin suosituksen mukaan jos olisi mennyt sokeasti niin nyt olisikin liian pieni pyörä alla. Meni vaan NBD pilalle kun oli pala lähtenyt rungosta semmoisesta kohtaa jonka huomasi vasta kun nosti polkimia vaille kasatun pelin laatikosta. Aika perseestä kun laatikko ihan ehjä eli laitettu tietoisesti viallinen pyörä. No katotaan mitä Canyon sanoo tuohon.

----------


## Suiza

> Varmaan osittain sisäänajon puutetta, mutta Zeb ottaa tosiaan hyvin matalat paineet. Jos Lyrikissä on painetta vaikkapa se 80psi, niin se on Zebissä juurikin lähemmäs 50psi luokkaa.



Eilen lenkillä testailin puristusvaimennusta ja totesin, että ainoastaan täysin auki keula pelaa mielestäni vähänkään hyvin. Ajatuksena paineden lasku edelleen testimielessä, kun kotiin pääsee. Kotona lenkin jälkeen pyörää pestessä huomasin, että paluuvaimennuksen säätönupikan puolelta vuotaa öljyä. Lisäksi säätö oli muuttunut. Kiinni asennossa nuppi kääntyy edelleen vielä puoli kierrosta, ikään kuin joustamalla? Lisäksi auki kääntäessä rusahtelee epäterveesti? Eli Zepissä on kuin onkin vikaa, myös minulla.

----------


## kauris

> Ensimmäinen netistä tilattu pyörä tuli perheeseen eli rouvalle Neuron. Syynä yksinkertaisesti se että tarjonta on aika vähäistä tällä hetkellä 3000€ täysjoustoissa naisille. Ja hän pääsi kokeilemaan CF versiota niin ei tarvinnut kokoa arpoa ja Canyonin suosituksen mukaan jos olisi mennyt sokeasti niin nyt olisikin liian pieni pyörä alla. Meni vaan NBD pilalle kun oli pala lähtenyt rungosta semmoisesta kohtaa jonka huomasi vasta kun nosti polkimia vaille kasatun pelin laatikosta. Aika perseestä kun laatikko ihan ehjä eli laitettu tietoisesti viallinen pyörä. No katotaan mitä Canyon sanoo tuohon.



Valitettavan pieniä hyvityksiä tarjonneet pienistä maalivaurioista. Mulla oli esim yhdessä pyörässä kasaaja lämässyt takakiekon huolimattomasti paikoilleen ja lohkaissut kerroksen maalia pois chainstaysta. Varmaan jarrulevy kolhaissut siihen. Olisko 50 euroa ollut tarjottu hyvitys. Voishan sen pyörän palauttaa mutta kauhea vaiva jos muutoin miellyttävä ja riskinä varsinkin nykypäivänä ettei uutta saakaan.

----------


## Bndit

> Valitettavan pieniä hyvityksiä tarjonneet pienistä maalivaurioista. Mulla oli esim yhdessä pyörässä kasaaja lämässyt takakiekon huolimattomasti paikoilleen ja lohkaissut kerroksen maalia pois chainstaysta. Varmaan jarrulevy kolhaissut siihen. Olisko 50 euroa ollut tarjottu hyvitys. Voishan sen pyörän palauttaa mutta kauhea vaiva jos muutoin miellyttävä ja riskinä varsinkin nykypäivänä ettei uutta saakaan.



Joo palauttaminen ei tunnu oikein mieleiseltä tuollaisen takia, jo pelkästään ympäristösyistä, mutta nyt ei varmaan saisi mitään enää tilalle  :Hymy: . Kyllä se harmitti silloin, mutta naapurin 6-vuotiaalta löytyi oikean vaaleanpunainen kynsilakka korjaukseen ja Canyon antoi satasen lahjakortin ja ennen kaikkea vaimo sanoi ensimmäisen ajon jälkeen että nyt paras pyörä mitä sillä on ikinä ollut, eli paha mieli on kadonnut ja kovaa ajoa vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Hokku

Torque palasi reilu viikko sitten huollosta. Zebiin oli vaihdettu ainakin stefat ja öljyt. Ehkä säädöt oli paremman tuntuiset. Kaiken kaikkiaan olen erittäin tyytyväinen miten homma hoidettiin.

Bikeparkiin en ole vielä ehtinyt, mutta Kivikossa kävin alamäkiä ajamassa. Hiekkateitä pitkin nousee ihan riittävän hyvin, mutta on siinä vähän liikaa pyörää lähimetsiin ja tietyissä tilanteissa jousitus syö etenemisen. Bikeparkkiin sen ostinkin ja siellä toiminee hyvin.

Tuli tilattu Spectral 125 CF 7, jolla ajattelin korvata jäykkäperäisen Stoicin. Hyödynsin tilaisuuden jä kävin perjantaina Canyonin koeajotilaisuudessa koeajamassa sen. Totesin, että on mukavampi kuin Stoic ja varmaankin menee selkeästi kovempaa teknisisiä alamäkipätkiä, mutta vähän raskaanoloinen polkea.

Sitten koeajoin Lux Trail CF 7:n. Se oli nopeampi, ketterämpi ja keskuspuiston melko tasaisilla reiteillä paljon hauskempi. Toki selkeästi kovemnan tuntuinen kuin Spectral, mutta jäykkäperään verrattuna kuitenkin mukavahko.  Nyt sitten mietin, että jos peruisi Spectralin.,. Toisaalta tuo Lux Trail on paljon kalliimpi ja edullisempaa versiota ei saa. Lisäksi ei sillä varmaan olisi kiva Kivikon enduropätkiä ajela, ehkä.  Toisaalta tuolla olisi varmaan hauskaa ajettavaa enemmän kuin Stoicilla ja Spectral 125.

Izzo voisi olla hyvä kompromissi noiden välillä tai sitten se ei ole hauska tasaisella eikä jyrkemmissä alamäissä. Varmaan pitäisi olla kolme maastopyörää eli yksi parkkiin, yksintasaiselle ja marathon kisoihin ja trailipyörä. Ihanan kallista.

----------


## Antza44

> Torque palasi reilu viikko sitten huollosta. Zebiin oli vaihdettu ainakin stefat ja öljyt. Ehkä säädöt oli paremman tuntuiset. Kaiken kaikkiaan olen erittäin tyytyväinen miten homma hoidettiin.
> 
> Bikeparkiin en ole vielä ehtinyt, mutta Kivikossa kävin alamäkiä ajamassa. Hiekkateitä pitkin nousee ihan riittävän hyvin, mutta on siinä vähän liikaa pyörää lähimetsiin ja tietyissä tilanteissa jousitus syö etenemisen. Bikeparkkiin sen ostinkin ja siellä toiminee hyvin.
> 
> Tuli tilattu Spectral 125 CF 7, jolla ajattelin korvata jäykkäperäisen Stoicin. Hyödynsin tilaisuuden jä kävin perjantaina Canyonin koeajotilaisuudessa koeajamassa sen. Totesin, että on mukavampi kuin Stoic ja varmaankin menee selkeästi kovempaa teknisisiä alamäkipätkiä, mutta vähän raskaanoloinen polkea.
> 
> Sitten koeajoin Lux Trail CF 7:n. Se oli nopeampi, ketterämpi ja keskuspuiston melko tasaisilla reiteillä paljon hauskempi. Toki selkeästi kovemnan tuntuinen kuin Spectral, mutta jäykkäperään verrattuna kuitenkin mukavahko.  Nyt sitten mietin, että jos peruisi Spectralin.,. Toisaalta tuo Lux Trail on paljon kalliimpi ja edullisempaa versiota ei saa. Lisäksi ei sillä varmaan olisi kiva Kivikon enduropätkiä ajela, ehkä.  Toisaalta tuolla olisi varmaan hauskaa ajettavaa enemmän kuin Stoicilla ja Spectral 125.
> 
> Izzo voisi olla hyvä kompromissi noiden välillä tai sitten se ei ole hauska tasaisella eikä jyrkemmissä alamäissä. Varmaan pitäisi olla kolme maastopyörää eli yksi parkkiin, yksintasaiselle ja marathon kisoihin ja trailipyörä. Ihanan kallista.



Mulla 29 Spectral ja se ainakin kevyillä kuitukiekoilla ja XC henkisillä kumeilla on niin nopea ajettava, että en tarvitse erikseen XC pyörää. En kiistä etteikö 10 kilonen xc tuohon verrattuna olisi nopeampi, mutta kiekoilla ja oikealla kumivalinnalla on varmasti suurempi vaikutus ja kun en aja kelloa vastaan vaan omaksi ilokseni, niin ei merkitystä.

Toisaalta jos on Torque niin onko 125 Spectral liian samanlainen. Toisaalta Torquella, kun oppii pommittamaa, niin 125 Spectral ei välttämättä tunnu liian onnettomalta. Lux.i ainakin painavalla kuskilla vaatii varmasti hennompaa käsittelyä ja tuntuuko sen loiva satulakulma ja jyrkkä keula sitten liian erilaiselta Torqueen verrattuna.

Testipyörissä, jos olisi ollut samat kiekot ja rengastus olisi ollut reilumpi arvioda polkemisen raskautta.

----------


## Suiza

> Torque palasi reilu viikko sitten huollosta. Zebiin oli vaihdettu ainakin stefat ja öljyt. Ehkä säädöt oli paremman tuntuiset. Kaiken kaikkiaan olen erittäin tyytyväinen miten homma hoidettiin.
> 
> Bikeparkiin en ole vielä ehtinyt, mutta Kivikossa kävin alamäkiä ajamassa. Hiekkateitä pitkin nousee ihan riittävän hyvin, mutta on siinä vähän liikaa pyörää lähimetsiin ja tietyissä tilanteissa jousitus syö etenemisen. Bikeparkkiin sen ostinkin ja siellä toiminee hyvin.
> 
> Minullakin Zep lähti Canyonille viikko sitten, saapa nähdä milloin tulee takaisin ja mikä oli vialla?
> Tuli tilattu Spectral 125 CF 7, jolla ajattelin korvata jäykkäperäisen Stoicin. Hyödynsin tilaisuuden jä kävin perjantaina Canyonin koeajotilaisuudessa koeajamassa sen. Totesin, että on mukavampi kuin Stoic ja varmaankin menee selkeästi kovempaa teknisisiä alamäkipätkiä, mutta vähän raskaanoloinen polkea.
> 
> Sitten koeajoin Lux Trail CF 7:n. Se oli nopeampi, ketterämpi ja keskuspuiston melko tasaisilla reiteillä paljon hauskempi. Toki selkeästi kovemnan tuntuinen kuin Spectral, mutta jäykkäperään verrattuna kuitenkin mukavahko.  Nyt sitten mietin, että jos peruisi Spectralin.,. Toisaalta tuo Lux Trail on paljon kalliimpi ja edullisempaa versiota ei saa. Lisäksi ei sillä varmaan olisi kiva Kivikon enduropätkiä ajela, ehkä.  Toisaalta tuolla olisi varmaan hauskaa ajettavaa enemmän kuin Stoicilla ja Spectral 125.
> 
> Izzo voisi olla hyvä kompromissi noiden välillä tai sitten se ei ole hauska tasaisella eikä jyrkemmissä alamäissä. Varmaan pitäisi olla kolme maastopyörää eli yksi parkkiin, yksintasaiselle ja marathon kisoihin ja trailipyörä. Ihanan kallista.




Minullakin Zep lähti Canyonille viikko sitten. Saapa nähdä, milloin tulee takaisin ja mikä oli vialla?

----------


## kauris

No jopas. Olin ollut siinä käsityksessä,.että ne ovat olleet aika luotettavia.

----------


## Antza44

> Minullakin Zep lähti Canyonille viikko sitten. Saapa nähdä, milloin tulee takaisin ja mikä oli vialla?



Miksi nämä ei mene Rockarin huoltoon suoraan?

Canyonilla joku kauhea hinku saada kamat heille, multa korkkas Race Facen G5 kammesta insertti ja nekin ne olisi jo halunnut heille vaikka kampivalmistajan maahantuoja ei edes ollut kommentoinut rekkulaa. No en lähettänyt.
Perustelin, että mitäs jos nelähettääkin uuden kammen mulle suoraan, ni sitten loput romut on taas eri osoitteessa tai sitten jos alkaa kestää, niin ostan alu veivit samaan akseliin.

Tosin tilasin nyt SLX kammet ja hilut, kun RF kampia saa vissiin Heinä-Elo kuussa ja olisi RF alukammilla Q-factor kasvanut suotta ja olihan nuo vielä laakereineen, rattaineen ja raattaan kiinnitys työkäluineen reilusti halvemmatkin.

On se kumma, et RF ei saa inserttejä pysymään kiinni sama vaivaa vuodesta toiseen riippumatta mikä versio on kuitukammista.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Rakentelin tässä toukokuun aikana itselleni Spectral 125 CF7-fillarista ajopelin. Omaan ajooni komponentit olivat hieman liian alamäkipainotteiset, joten suuri osa palikoista vaihtui toisiin. Haarukaksi tuli Sid Select 35 millisillä liukuputkilla, kiekot vaihtuivat 25 mm leveisiin hiilikuituihin DT:n navoilla ja Raceking-renkailla, hissitolppa jäykkään Thomsoniin, ohjaamoksi tuli Renthal ja voimansiirroksi Microshift AdventX 36-11 -pakalla. Flipchipin käänsin”jyrkkään asentoon”. Medium-kokoinen runko tuntuu aika sopivalta 177 senttiselle kuskille. En ole vielä punninnut fillaria, mutta toivepaino olisi alle 12 kilon.

Ajofiiliseroja aikaisempaan kalustoon (Scott Spark Rc) on jonkin verran. Jyrkempi satulaputken kulma tuntuu vaikuttavan siihen miten helposti fillarilla ajaa seisovillaan. Pienissä ylämäkikiihdytyksissä jotenkin automaattisesti nousee ajamaan putkelta. Runko tuntuu tukevalta sivusuunnassa. Jousitus on napakka ehkä jopa hieman pintakova. Täytyy ensimmäisen huollon yhteydessä tarkastaa löytyykö volume spacereita iskarista ja haarukasta. Fillari on todella tehokkaan tuntuinen polkea mäkiä ylös, ehkä jopa parempi kuin Spark ilman lukitusvivun käyttöä. Jyrkissä kalliolaskuissa fillari on vakaan tuntuinen jopa korkeammalla keskiön korkeudella. Ohjainlaakerikin näyttää toimivan hyvin.

Kuva löytyy https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fnC...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## kauris

Osa jopa aika yllättäviä valintoja tämän tyyliseen pyörään. Mutta tosi hyvältä näyttää ja pääasia, että toimii ja miellyttää omistajaansa. Onko muuten Sidin joustomatka alkuperäistä keulaa vastaava vai jyrkkenikö keula samalla hieman?

----------


## TomiTapani

> Rakentelin tässä toukokuun aikana itselleni Spectral 125 CF7-fillarista ajopelin. Omaan ajooni komponentit olivat hieman liian alamäkipainotteiset, joten suuri osa palikoista vaihtui toisiin. Haarukaksi tuli Sid Select 35 millisillä liukuputkilla, kiekot vaihtuivat 25 mm leveisiin hiilikuituihin DT:n navoilla ja Raceking-renkailla, hissitolppa jäykkään Thomsoniin, ohjaamoksi tuli Renthal ja voimansiirroksi Microshift AdventX 36-11 -pakalla. Flipchipin käänsin”jyrkkään asentoon”. Medium-kokoinen runko tuntuu aika sopivalta 177 senttiselle kuskille. En ole vielä punninnut fillaria, mutta toivepaino olisi alle 12 kilon.
> 
> Ajofiiliseroja aikaisempaan kalustoon (Scott Spark Rc) on jonkin verran. Jyrkempi satulaputken kulma tuntuu vaikuttavan siihen miten helposti fillarilla ajaa seisovillaan. Pienissä ylämäkikiihdytyksissä jotenkin automaattisesti nousee ajamaan putkelta. Runko tuntuu tukevalta sivusuunnassa. Jousitus on napakka ehkä jopa hieman pintakova. Täytyy ensimmäisen huollon yhteydessä tarkastaa löytyykö volume spacereita iskarista ja haarukasta. Fillari on todella tehokkaan tuntuinen polkea mäkiä ylös, ehkä jopa parempi kuin Spark ilman lukitusvivun käyttöä. Jyrkissä kalliolaskuissa fillari on vakaan tuntuinen jopa korkeammalla keskiön korkeudella. Ohjainlaakerikin näyttää toimivan hyvin.
> 
> Kuva löytyy https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fnC...ew?usp=sharing



Olen itse mieltänyt tuon Spectralin endurosta haaveilevaksi trailipyöräksi geometrialtaan mutta onhan nämä melko polkutehokkaita kuitenkin ja varmaan tuollaiseenkin taipuu. Saako kysyä että miten päädyit tähän Spectralin runkoon tuollaisessa projektissa? 

Itsekin vaihdoin vannesetin n. 1,4 kg painavaksi ja Onzan Porcupinen renkaat kun vaihtoi, niin tuollahan on ilo ajella pidempäänkin polkua.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Sid on 120 millin joustolla, alkuperäinen Pike oli 140 millinen. Keula jyrkkeni ehkä asteen verran.

En näe tuossa Spectral 125-rungossa mitään enduroa tai edes trail-fillaria. Musta se näyttää jämäkältä DC-fillarilta joka oli vaan speksattu vähän liian isoilla osilla. Joustoahan tuossa on takana vain 5 mm enemmän kuin esimerkiksi uudessa Scott Sparkissa. Painon puolesta häviää Sparkille joitain satoja grammoja rungon osalta. Halusin kokeilla uudemman geometrian fillaria, ja tuollainen oli kohtuullisella toimitusajalla ja järkevään hintaan saatavilla.

----------


## Tips

> Ei ihan varauksetonta kehua saanut lyhytjoustoinen Spectral. Vahvistaa mielestäni sitä, että Spectral normaalilla joustomatkalla on järkevämpi valinta ja erittäin hyvä maastopyörä laajaan käyttöön. Peruspolkuajosta bikepark vierailuihin. Puhtaasti helppojen polkujen xc-tyyliseen kiihdyttelyyn tai lähes yksinomaan bikepark-tyyliseen sitten joku muu pyörä toki (kuten lux trail ja torque).







> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...il-enduro.html





Tilasin myös tommoisen Spectral 125:n, arvoin 150 joustoisen Spectralin välillä, mutta päädyin moderniin geometriaan maltillisella joustolla. Tässä samalla kun toimitusaika on siirtynyt eteenpäin, olen lueskellut arvioita sitä mukaan kun niitä nettiin putkahtelee. Suomalaisesta/eurooppalaisesta vinkkelistähän tuo itsellenikin tulossa oleva CF 7  on hinnaltaan lähellä kuituista Izzoa, joka Pinkbiken testissä oli. 
Aika erilaisia tuomioita tuo 125 on saanut riippuen testaajasta, siinä missä bikeradar.com: _"Seriously fun short-travel shredder misses the mark as a do-it-all machine"_ niin off.road.cc: "_Ruthlessly efficient both up and downhill"_ ja edelleen_ "..incredibly impressive to the point where I reckon that it’s the perfect bike for all-round riding in the UK"
_Tiedä paljonko UK- ja Suomi-polut poikkeaa toisistaan, mutta kuulostaa hyvältä. 
Kiva kyllä kuulla foorumilaistenkin "tosielämän" kokemuksia kyseisestä pienempijoustoisesta Spectralista.

----------


## kauris

En ole ajanut jenkeissä enkä saarivaltioissa ja paikasta varmaan myös riippuu mutta pidän uk seutua lähempänä hyvänä vertailukohtana kotimaisiin maastoihimme. Jenkkitesteissä painotus enemmän leveissä koneellisesti rakennetuissa bike park pätkissä ja pitkissä tosi jyrkissä kivikkoalamäissä. Ja alamäkivoittoista muutoinkin. Ylämäkien osalta taas puhutaan aina miten hyvin pyörä nousee fire roadia eli vuoren huipulle menevää hiekkatietä. Suomiajossa tekniset (kivikko-juurakko-) polut ylämäkeen ehkä tavallisempi ylämäkihaaste kuin tiellä mäkeen kipuaminen.

----------


## Kuminauha

Se täällä Suomessa on tyypillistä että maaston nousut ja laskut ovat molemmat lyhyitä. Noissa ulkomaisissa medioissa yleensä hyvä verokkitermi tähän on "undulaiting terrain"

----------


## tuoms

Onko teillä nuo upsin suunnitellut toimitusajat pitäneet paikkaansa?

----------


## laiskaj

> Onko teillä nuo upsin suunnitellut toimitusajat pitäneet paikkaansa?




Omalla kohdallani piti hyvinkin. Tein tilauksen perjantaina ja seuraavana perjantaina UPS kuriiri toi lähetyksen ovelle.

----------


## bike futurist

> En ole ajanut jenkeissä enkä saarivaltioissa ja paikasta varmaan myös riippuu mutta pidän uk seutua lähempänä hyvänä vertailukohtana kotimaisiin maastoihimme. Jenkkitesteissä painotus enemmän leveissä koneellisesti rakennetuissa bike park pätkissä ja pitkissä tosi jyrkissä kivikkoalamäissä. Ja alamäkivoittoista muutoinkin. Ylämäkien osalta taas puhutaan aina miten hyvin pyörä nousee fire roadia eli vuoren huipulle menevää hiekkatietä. Suomiajossa tekniset (kivikko-juurakko-) polut ylämäkeen ehkä tavallisempi ylämäkihaaste kuin tiellä mäkeen kipuaminen.



molemmista paikoista löytyy tietenkin kaikkea niin kuin yllä mainitsitkin, mutta saarivaltiossa etenkin on monessa paikassa sellainen tilanne, että "julkista metsää" jokamiehenoikeuksineen ei ole ja mtb ajaminen on ns. trail center henkistä ajoa. Eli siis semmosta, mitä pk seudulla vaikkapa maltsu, paloheinä, yms. 

Kyllähän agressiivisella lyhytjoustoisella ajelee toki vaikka missä. Ehkäpä se mitä pohtisi vaikkapa verrattuna 150mm joustavaan spectraliin on se, että onko kivikkoa/juurrakkoa paljon vai vähän. Hiekkabermimäkiä on kiva pumppailla lyhyellä joustolla, mutta lyhyt jousto ja agressiivinen geometria vaatii jousitukselta aika suurta progressiota, niin siinä ei ole ihan hirveästi joustomatkaa käytössä jos maasto on rikkonaista.

----------


## ookoo

Grand Canyonissa on nuo tarakan paikat. Tuntuu vain vaikealta löytää tuohon sopivaa tarakkaa 29" M-runkoon. Onko kukaan löytänyt hyvin sopivaa mallia? Joku tämän mallinenhan sen pitäisi olla, eli nuo etutuet pitäisi taipua aika voimakaasti alas tuolla rungon puolessa https://www.bikester.fi/cube-acid-ri...9-M774287.html ja toisaalta navasta pitäisi olla riittävän leveä levyjarrulle.

Kiinteä tarakka olisi kuitenkin ehkä tukevampi kuin satulaputkeen laitettava ja halvempi kuin Thulen takahaarukan putkiin kiinnitettävä.

----------


## Hokku

Tilasin kuitenkin Spectral 125 vaikka peruinkin jo koeajon jälken tilaukseni. Järkeilin, että jousitus oli minulle liian löysällä ja saisin säädettyä sen paremmaksi itselleni.

Pyörän piti tulla heinäkuun puolessa välissä, mutta sainkin sen viikossa. Nyt on pari lenkkiä takana, joten joitain ajatuksia ennen kuin lähetän takaisin.

Aloitetaan positiivisistä. Loiva keulakulma tekee pyörästä tosi vakaan ajettavan ja sillä pystynee ajamaan isoimpia droppeja lukuunottamatta pk-seudulla mistä vaan. Pyörällä olikin hauska tykittää Kivikon Kompressio segmenttiä ja ensimmäiselle yrityksellä ennätykseni paranikin 4s vaikka ajovirheen vuoksi jouduinkin matkalla melkein pysähtymään. Olen kyseisen pätkän ajanut kymmeniä kertoja. Pyörä lisää itsevarmuutta ja jäykkäperään verrattuna luonnollisesti myös riskit virheistä pienenevät. Parhaimmillaan pyörä onkin kun mennään kovaa alaspäin.

Sitten negatiivisiin. Tarkoitus oli korvata Canyonin Stoic jäykkäperä tällä, mutta perus polkuajossa Spectral on tylsä ja ei tuntumaltaan inspiroi. Kokeilin myös kevyempiä kiekkoja ja paremmin rullaavia kumeja, mutta pyörä muuttui huonommaksi koska juurikin niissä kovimmissa paikoissa se ei enää kannustanut ajamaan yhtä isosti. Perus polut pysyivät edelleen tylsänä.

Jos olisi rajattomasti tilaa ja enemmän aikaa ja rahaa niin pitäisin pyörän. Kallistun samaan kuin monet arviot, että Spectral 125 on aika marginaalinen pyörä. En ole ajanut Suomi enduroa, mutta voisin kuvitella että olisi siihen toimiva ja nopea peli itselleni.

----------


## kauris

Minkälaista korvausta saa tuollaisen perusteellisen testiajon jälkeen pyörän palautuksesta? Joskus muistan että sai oikeesti ajaa pyörällä, viime vuosien osalta olen ollut käsityksessä, että pyörä pitää palautettaessa olla käyttämätön. Tyyliin kokoa voi arvioida sisällä tai parkkipaikalla mutta ajamisen jälkiä ei saa olla yhtään.

----------


## Hokku

> Minkälaista korvausta saa tuollaisen perusteellisen testiajon jälkeen pyörän palautuksesta? Joskus muistan että sai oikeesti ajaa pyörällä, viime vuosien osalta olen ollut käsityksessä, että pyörä pitää palautettaessa olla käyttämätön. Tyyliin kokoa voi arvioida sisällä tai parkkipaikalla mutta ajamisen jälkiä ei saa olla yhtään.



Enpä tuollaisesta tiennyt vaan olin ymmärryksessä että saa oikeasti ajaa. Toki varmasti joku raja siinäkin. En usko että pyörässä on jälkiä, mutta katsotaan miten menee.

----------


## Sambolo

”*Koska haluamme, että olet 100 % tyytyväinen ostokseesi, voit palauttaa käyttämättömät pyörät ja varusteet 30 päivän kuluessa vastaanottamisesta.”*

----------


## Tips

> Sitten negatiivisiin. Tarkoitus oli korvata Canyonin Stoic jäykkäperä tällä, mutta perus polkuajossa Spectral on tylsä ja ei tuntumaltaan inspiroi. Kokeilin myös kevyempiä kiekkoja ja paremmin rullaavia kumeja, mutta pyörä muuttui huonommaksi koska juurikin niissä kovimmissa paikoissa se ei enää kannustanut ajamaan yhtä isosti. Perus polut pysyivät edelleen tylsänä.
> 
> Jos olisi rajattomasti tilaa ja enemmän aikaa ja rahaa niin pitäisin pyörän. Kallistun samaan kuin monet arviot, että Spectral 125 on aika marginaalinen pyörä. En ole ajanut Suomi enduroa, mutta voisin kuvitella että olisi siihen toimiva ja nopea peli itselleni.



Oma 125 saapui viime viikolla ja viikonloppuna osallistuin sillä Valkeakosken Walklandia mtb 60 km matkalle. Tähän asti maastopyöräily on tapahtunut teräsrunkoisella jäykkäperällä ja arvelen itse, että Spectral 125 jatkossa korvaan sen, kun ei montaa maastopyörää tule varmaan ajatettua ja tallissa on muitakin pyöriä. Samalla ajatuskulkuni oli, että jos olisin hankkinut isompi joustoisen, vaikka Spectral 29:n, olisi jäykkäperälle ollut selkeämmin paikkansa jatkossakin, mutta samalla se täysjousto on aina mukavampi juurakkopoluillakin vaikkeivat olisi jyrkkiä tai muuten teknisiä. 
Walklandiaa varten vaihdoin heti kevyemmät kiekot ja kevyempää kumia alle ja omasta mielestäni pyörä toimi hienosti! Huolimatta kevyemmistä kumeista riitti pyörässä vakautta ja varmuutta myös niissä muutamissa vauhdikkaissa laskuissa ja perä söi myös kivikot hienosti. Toki ero on iso jäykkäperään verrattuna, kun ei samanlailla pompi joka kivestä. Ylämäkiin kiipesi mielestäni hyvin ja tarjosi paremmin pitoa kuin takajäykkä. Omat vertailukohdat ovat toki vähissä, mitä nyt kavereiden isompijoustoisia joskus ajanut, mutten itse tuomitsisi tuota suoranaisen tylsäksi. Flip chipin käänsin Hi-asentoon, millä ehkä joku vaikutus. Toisaalta tuntui, että pahiten hävisin kanssapyöräilijöille juuri tasaisilla perus polkuosuuksilla, mikä voi kyllä johtua paljon omasta ajotekniikasta tai sen puutteesta. Seuraavaksi täytyy koittaa saada mies ja pyörä johonkin hissimäkeen ja testata pyörää alkuperäisillä kumeilla.

Siltä osin kyllä yhdyn Hokkun kommenttiin, että jos olisi tilaa ja rahaa rajatta, niin helppo olisi perustella itselleen useampikin maastopyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jii8

> Enpä tuollaisesta tiennyt vaan olin ymmärryksessä että saa oikeasti ajaa. Toki varmasti joku raja siinäkin. En usko että pyörässä on jälkiä, mutta katsotaan miten menee.



Varmasti iloinen yllätys jos kunnon Strava-testailun jälkeen saa vielä palautettua pyörän. Muistelen myös että aiemmin sai "ihan oikeasti" ajaa pyörällä ja sitten palauttaa, ihminen on toki niin kekseliäs että voisi ajella koko kesän (tai vuoden ) uusilla pyörillä kun pistää aina uutta tilaukseen ja palauttaa vanhan. Ei toki onnistu nykyisillä saatavuuksilla ja toimitusajoilla.

----------


## Suiza

Torqueta CF7 nyt poljettu kolme kuukautta ja yhden päivän parkissakin ajanut. Jotain huomioita. Flip chipin asennolla on väliä. Polkuajossa ero ketteryydessä on erityisen havaittava. Ala-asennossa kannattaa huomioida kampiasennot, tuntuu ottavan herkemmin maihin. Mäennousukyky erittäin hyvä, molemmissa asennoissa. Ei keuli ympäri, vaikka on jyrkääkin nousua. Jarrut tehokkaat, ainoasta purentakohta Shimanon jälkeen oudoksittaa aluksi. Keulan RC 2.1 patruunan vaidon jäkeen tuntuu toimivan hyvin. Melko herkkä keulan ja perän säädöille, ainakin parkkiajossa, että saa tasapainoisesti hyppimään ja kulkemaan. 
Hossan Sininen saavutus tuli ajettua viime viikolla helposti, ihan vakiokumeilla, eli voi hyvin ajella polkujakin.
Kokonaisuuteen olen tällä hetkellä hyvin tyytyväinen.

----------


## Viltsus

Torque ei tuntunut liian ylimitoiteltulta metsässä? Olisi kiinnostava vaihtoehto enduropyöräksi harjumaastoon. Ylimääräinen jousto olisi plussaa suurien juurien ja kivien taltuttamiseen.

----------


## Suiza

> Torque ei tuntunut liian ylimitoiteltulta metsässä? Olisi kiinnostava vaihtoehto enduropyöräksi harjumaastoon. Ylimääräinen jousto olisi plussaa suurien juurien ja kivien taltuttamiseen.



Ei minusta ainakaan. Edellinen pyörä oli Trek Fuel EX 8 ja siihen verrattuna ei ole ainakaan kankeampi. Flip chipin asento vaikuttaa ketteryyteen melko paljon.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

13.1kg tällä varustuksella, rymistelytkiekot Maryilla ja CB Mallet polkimilla 1.5kg lisää. Hyvin kulkee, jousitus on pintakova kuten halusin, kulmat juuri kuten pitää, erinomainen Suomi-pyörä.

----------


## Hokku

Nyt olen käynyt Torque CF7 ajamassa Nuuksiossa ja Sappeella ja toimii kyllä hyvin bikeparkhommissa omaan makuuni. Jos jotain negatiivista etsii niin kivikkoiset reitit kuten Sappeen Double Trouble ovat paikoin haastavia kun keskiö niin alhaalla. Ei silti omat taidot oikein muutenkaan riittäneet tuohon. Sappeella rupesi myös etupää naksumaan kovasti, joten pitää selvitellä sitä.

Pyörä toimii myös ainakin hiekkatieajossa ihan hyvin ylöspäin varsinkin lukitusvivun kanssa. 

Aiemmassa kommentissa kehuin Spectral 125:llä rikkoneeni Kivikon Kompressio pätkällä helposti ensimmäisellä yrityksellä sen kummemmin yrittämättä parhaan jäykkäperällä ajamani Strava ajan. Lähdin tuota Torquella tarkoituksellisesti parantamaan. Viisi yritystä siinä taisi mennä ja osalla ajoin ulos liian yrittämisen seurauksena. Pointtina lähinä, että ei se Torque mikään kovin nopea pyörä ole. Kivaa sillä silti on ja se minulle tärkeintä!

----------


## kauris

Mulla oli aikaisemmin Canyonin edellisen mallin spectral. 27.5 kiekot siis ja joustoa edessä 150/160 (pidensin) ja takana siinä ekan erän mallissa 140. En pääse nykyisellä paperilla kyvykkäämmällä pyörälläni eli 190/180 joustavalla Propain Spindriftillä yhtään kovempaa Nuuksion kivikkoisimpiakaan pätkiä kuten Forestia. Tosin forestin kivikko on ehkä pahentunut talvi talvelta kun vesi on vienyt maa-ainesta pois kivien välistä.

----------


## Sambolo

Omasta mielestä se forest tosiaan pahentunu, tuntu että ite vedin sen joskus hooteella nopeampaan, ei kyllä
hirveästi ole tullut sitä ajettua.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Omasta mielestä se forest tosiaan pahentunu, tuntu että ite vedin sen joskus hooteella nopeampaan, ei kyllä
> hirveästi ole tullut sitä ajettua.



Joo, se Forest kaipais ehdottomasti lisää maata siihen kivikkoon. Sama homma Narnian kanssa.

----------


## Suiza

> Nyt olen käynyt Torque CF7 ajamassa Nuuksiossa ja Sappeella ja toimii kyllä hyvin bikeparkhommissa omaan makuuni. Jos jotain negatiivista etsii niin kivikkoiset reitit kuten Sappeen Double Trouble ovat paikoin haastavia kun keskiö niin alhaalla. Ei silti omat taidot oikein muutenkaan riittäneet tuohon. Sappeella rupesi myös etupää naksumaan kovasti, joten pitää selvitellä sitä.
> 
> Pyörä toimii myös ainakin hiekkatieajossa ihan hyvin ylöspäin varsinkin lukitusvivun kanssa.
> 
> 
> Aiemmassa kommentissa kehuin Spectral 125:llä rikkoneeni Kivikon Kompressio pätkällä helposti ensimmäisellä yrityksellä sen kummemmin yrittämättä parhaan jäykkäperällä ajamani Strava ajan. Lähdin tuota Torquella tarkoituksellisesti parantamaan. Viisi yritystä siinä taisi mennä ja osalla ajoin ulos liian yrittämisen seurauksena. Pointtina lähinä, että ei se Torque mikään kovin nopea pyörä ole. Kivaa sillä silti on ja se minulle tärkeintä!




Viime viikolla rupesi ohjauslaakeri napsumaan itselläkin. Purku, puhdistus ja rasvaus hiljentää sen muutaman kympin ajaksi, sitten alkaa uudelleen natisemaan?

----------


## Hokku

> Viime viikolla rupesi ohjauslaakeri napsumaan itselläkin. Purku, puhdistus ja rasvaus hiljentää sen muutaman kympin ajaksi, sitten alkaa uudelleen natisemaan?



Oletko ehtinyt selvittelemään asiaa? Onko Torquessa samoja ongelmia mitä Spectraleissa ollut?

En siis ole itse ehtinyt asiaa tutkimaan, mutta pitäisi kyllä yrittää saada kuntoon ennen seuraavaa parkkikeikkaa.

----------


## Suiza

Ostin Motonetistä CRC Super adhesive grease vesisaseliina ja kasasin reilusti käyttäen ja kiristys 6nm. Pari parkkipäivää ja 100km polkuja, eikä napsu. Toivotaan, ettei alakkaan.

----------


## Jkai

Mitäs kokemuksia Spectralin omistajilla Canyonin kokosuosituksista? Pyörän geo vaikuttaa muuten kiinnostavalta mutta tuo ehdotettu M-koko itelle (177/82) vähän mietityttää. 

Ensi kesäksi olisi uuttaa pyörää tarkoitus katella ja tällä hetkellä vaihtoehdot on aikalailla joko Spectral tai YT Capra. Caprassa menis suosiolla L kokoon ja siinä sais nykyiseen 2019vm Trek Slashiin (M/L) reachia selkeästi enemmän, jota tällä hetkellä ehkä kaipaankin. Onko muita saman suuntasissa mitoissa olevia ja miten olette pyörän koon kokeneet?

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Olen juuri saman kokoinen ja Medium Spectral on ihan passeli. Veikkaan että largekin olisi ollut ihan hyvä.

----------


## Suiza

> Mitäs kokemuksia Spectralin omistajilla Canyonin kokosuosituksista? Pyörän geo vaikuttaa muuten kiinnostavalta mutta tuo ehdotettu M-koko itelle (177/82) vähän mietityttää. 
> 
> Ensi kesäksi olisi uuttaa pyörää tarkoitus katella ja tällä hetkellä vaihtoehdot on aikalailla joko Spectral tai YT Capra. Caprassa menis suosiolla L kokoon ja siinä sais nykyiseen 2019vm Trek Slashiin (M/L) reachia selkeästi enemmän, jota tällä hetkellä ehkä kaipaankin. Onko muita saman suuntasissa mitoissa olevia ja miten olette pyörän koon kokeneet?



Minullakin samat mitat. Torque ja Neuron molemmat M kokoa. Vaimolla Spectral S kokoinen ja se tuntuu jo reilusti pienemmälle. Joten jos kokoero ylöspäin M => L on yhtä suuri kuin alaspäin, minun makuun L olisi liian suuri.

----------


## Jkai

Kiitos kokemuksista. Varmaan se sitten tuo M-koko ois. Mitä mieltä porukka muuten on tuosta Spectralin CF 7 vs. Al 6. Onko CF tuon noin 500e panostuksen arvonen "upgrade"? 

Ajot tällä hetkellä parkkia, aina ku vaan nykyisessä elämäntilanteeessa kerkeää mutta myös edellä mainistusta syystä pyörällä pitäisi olla suht mukava ajaa myös tasasia, juurakkoisia lähipolkuja, kun ei aina aika riitä parkkii lähtemiseen.

----------


## Hokku

Torquen etupään naksuminen tuntuu ratkenneen. Irrotin tangon ja lisäsin sen ja stemmim väliin carbon pastea jonka unohdin alunperin. Ei nyt ainakaan Tornarissa käydessä naksunut.

Koko speksailuihin omat fiilikseni. Olen 178cm ja olen ollut tyytyväinen M-koon Torqueen ja Spectral 125, jolla ajoin pari lyhyttä lenkkiä. Stoicin osalta olen taas miettinyt että on ehkä vähän lyhyt, mutta enemmän satulassa istuessa kuin alamäessä.

Itsellä enemmän taustaa maantieltä ja soralta, joten koeajamani L-kokoinen Lux Trail tuntui tavallaan kivan kisaiselta olessaan pidempi ja matalampi. Hyötyi varmaan myös lisä vakaudesta. Jos ostan sellaisen ensi kaudeksi niin kallistun varmasn tuohon L:n ja lyhennän stemmiä tarvittaessa. Voisihan sitä toki vaihteeksi ostaa muutakin kuin Canyonia..

----------


## kauris

> Enpä tuollaisesta tiennyt vaan olin ymmärryksessä että saa oikeasti ajaa. Toki varmasti joku raja siinäkin. En usko että pyörässä on jälkiä, mutta katsotaan miten menee.



Sait koeajon jälkeen palautetusta pyörästä kaikki rahat takaisin? Ylipäätään putosin jo vähän kärryiltä, että mikä/mitkä mallit sulla maastopuolen Canyoneista on nyt siis jääneet käyttöön?

----------


## Hokku

> Sait koeajon jälkeen palautetusta pyörästä kaikki rahat takaisin? Ylipäätään putosin jo vähän kärryiltä, että mikä/mitkä mallit sulla maastopuolen Canyoneista on nyt siis jääneet käyttöön?



Mulla on Stoic ja Torque maastopuolelta. En viitsi kommentoida palautusta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Vähän samanlainen yhdistelmä itsellä pyöriä vaikka eri merkkisiä. Joku kevyt trailitäpäri noiden välistä olis vielä kiva lisä. Se vaan olis se kallein hankinta todennäköisesti ja saa toistaiseksi jäädä tekemättä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Sairasloma on niitä harvoja hetkiä kun on "liikaa" tunteja vuorokaudessa, joten ehdin paneutua spectral 125 cf 7jousitusmaailmaan. Pikessä oli yksi tokeni, jonka otin pois, käyttämättä jäi aiemmin noin 3cm liukumatkaa ja deluxessa oli 3 tokenia, joista poistin 2, käyttämättä jäi ennen n. 2cm. Painoa täällä 104kg plus kamppeet. Aika näyttää tuliko poistettua liikaa, mutta nopealla testaamisella perä muuttui aivan toiseksi, nyt 30% sagilla jousituksen toiminnan huomaa, aikaisemmin oli hyvin kova. 

Toki tykittelyyn tehty pyörä, mutta jos ei ankaria pohjauskokemuksia tule, niin näillä mennään. Tilasin myös 800mm kuitutangon, jossa tärinää vaimentava hiilikuidun asettelu, tuosta voin kertoa myöhemmin onko myyntipuhetta vai suodattaako pientä tärinää.

----------


## Suiza

> Torquen etupään naksuminen tuntuu ratkenneen. Irrotin tangon ja lisäsin sen ja stemmim väliin carbon pastea jonka unohdin alunperin. Ei nyt ainakaan Tornarissa käydessä naksunut.
> 
> Koko speksailuihin omat fiilikseni. Olen 178cm ja olen ollut tyytyväinen M-koon Torqueen ja Spectral 125, jolla ajoin pari lyhyttä lenkkiä. Stoicin osalta olen taas miettinyt että on ehkä vähän lyhyt, mutta enemmän satulassa istuessa kuin alamäessä.
> 
> 
> Itsellä enemmän taustaa maantieltä ja soralta, joten koeajamani L-kokoinen Lux Trail tuntui tavallaan kivan kisaiselta olessaan pidempi ja matalampi. Hyötyi varmaan myös lisä vakaudesta. Jos ostan sellaisen ensi kaudeksi niin kallistun varmasn tuohon L:n ja lyhennän stemmiä tarvittaessa. Voisihan sitä toki vaihteeksi ostaa muutakin kuin Canyonia..



Minulla ollut kokoajan kitkarasvat tangon ja stemmin välissä, ei se auttanut. Mutta tuo paksu lithium rasva on toistaiseksi auttanut.

----------


## kauris

> Sairasloma on niitä harvoja hetkiä kun on "liikaa" tunteja vuorokaudessa, joten ehdin paneutua spectral 125 cf 7jousitusmaailmaan. Pikessä oli yksi tokeni, jonka otin pois, käyttämättä jäi aiemmin noin 3cm liukumatkaa ja deluxessa oli 3 tokenia, joista poistin 2, käyttämättä jäi ennen n. 2cm. Painoa täällä 104kg plus kamppeet. Aika näyttää tuliko poistettua liikaa, mutta nopealla testaamisella perä muuttui aivan toiseksi, nyt 30% sagilla jousituksen toiminnan huomaa, aikaisemmin oli hyvin kova. 
> 
> Toki tykittelyyn tehty pyörä, mutta jos ei ankaria pohjauskokemuksia tule, niin näillä mennään. Tilasin myös 800mm kuitutangon, jossa tärinää vaimentava hiilikuidun asettelu, tuosta voin kertoa myöhemmin onko myyntipuhetta vai suodattaako pientä tärinää.



Ainakin OneUpin kuitutanko vähensi selvästi tärinää kovassa vauhdissa (bike parkissa vauhdikkaissa, pientä röykkyä sisältävissä kohdissa) verrattuna aiempaan ohjaustankoon.

----------


## TomiTapani

> Ainakin OneUpin kuitutanko vähensi selvästi tärinää kovassa vauhdissa verrattuna aiempaan ohjaustankoon.



Oliko aikaisemminkin hiilaritanko? Olen miettinyt että tuo Race Facen SixC -kuitutanko saattaa olla hiilikuiduksi jäykähkö ja voisi kokeilla jotain joustavampaa.

----------


## kauris

Aikaisempikin oli hiilari. Sixpack millenium. 
Ylös alas suunnassa pienen jouston huomaa ihan ohjaustangosta alas painamallakin. Tai jos pyörä on maassa katollaan ja painaa pyörää rungosta alaspäin niin selvemmin kun jousituksen pystyy eliminoimaan testissä. Kyllä se vanh tankokin olis varmaan silmillä havaittavasti joustanut tuolleen mutta tässä Oneupissa mielestäni selvemmin ja tosiaan tärinää vaimentaa kyllä havaittavasti vaikka hieman skeptinen olin etukäteen itsekin Oneupin väitteisiin. Itse vaihdon tein muista syistä niin sain perusteltua kokeilun  :Hymy: 
Vanha tanko kun oli vain 1,5 cm nousulla ja halusin 3 cm version.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Ainakin OneUpin kuitutanko vähensi selvästi tärinää kovassa vauhdissa (bike parkissa vauhdikkaissa, pientä röykkyä sisältävissä kohdissa) verrattuna aiempaan ohjaustankoon.



Tuleva tanko on ensimmäinen viskoelastinen tanko ainakin tekijän mukaan, joka on suunniteltu joustamaan normi hiilikuitua enemmän. Faserwerk Rockstock on malli. 

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/faserwer...andlebars.html

Poistin dicountin tarjouksesta kun oli noin kevyt ja sopivalla taivutuksella, mielenkiinnolla testiin.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Tuleva tanko on ensimmäinen viskoelastinen tanko ainakin tekijän mukaan, joka on suunniteltu joustamaan normi hiilikuitua enemmän. Faserwerk Rockstock on malli. 
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/faserwer...andlebars.html
> 
> Poistin dicountin tarjouksesta kun oli noin kevyt ja sopivalla taivutuksella, mielenkiinnolla testiin.



Tää vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta. Laita ihmeessä kokemuksista viestiä jahka pääsee testiin.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Oletko ehtinyt selvittelemään asiaa? Onko Torquessa samoja ongelmia mitä Spectraleissa ollut?
> 
> En siis ole itse ehtinyt asiaa tutkimaan, mutta pitäisi kyllä yrittää saada kuntoon ennen seuraavaa parkkikeikkaa.



Minä olen ja Torquessa siis sama vika kuin Spectraleissa. Tein nyt tuon maailmallakin suositellun modin jossa alkuperäiset muoviset spacerit ja top cover otetaan pois ja korvataan ne Cane creek osilla. Ensi viikon aikana tiedän onko tästä sitten apua, toivon mukaan on  :Hymy:

----------


## Hokku

> Minä olen ja Torquessa siis sama vika kuin Spectraleissa. Tein nyt tuon maailmallakin suositellun modin jossa alkuperäiset muoviset spacerit ja top cover otetaan pois ja korvataan ne Cane creek osilla. Ensi viikon aikana tiedän onko tästä sitten apua, toivon mukaan on  
> ]



Luin myös tuosta. Vähän heikkoa jos vika johtuu muovisista isista joilla ei paljoa säästöä ole tullut verrattuna kunnon osiin.

Sattuisiko sinulla olemaan listaa mitkä osat tilasit niin voisi melkein ennakoivasti päivittää nuo itsekin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakuduunaa

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...et-Cup-p35003/

Tuosta tarvitaan siis vain tuo top cap cover ja siitä otetaan compressio rengas pois. Muut osat ovat ylimääräisiä. Ja myös headset spacerit vaihdetaan metallisiin.

https://www.rotorburn.com/forums/ind...7#post-3491563

----------


## Antza44

No mulla ainakin selkeä syyllinen oli liian järeä orkkias alu kiristys kartio. Sen kun vaihdoin orkkis valmistajan muoviseen poistui ongelmat.

----------


## rndm

Jos ohjainlaakeria alkaa vaihtamaan niin suosittelen kyllä mielummin Ritcheytä. Pääsee halvemmalla ja helpommalla sekä varmasti toimii. Eikä tarvitse maksaa ylimääräisistä osista.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/ritc...-upper-headset

Näyttää olevan tuonne tulossa vasta elokuussa tosin varastoon.

----------


## Kanuuna

Koskas Canyon on lopettanut erillisten runkosettien myynnin? Lähinnä Lux CFR haluttaa.

----------


## KampiGorilla

Onko kukaan koittanut laittaa Grand Canyoniin 27.5 kiekkoja ja kumeja?
Kiihottaisi koittaa laittaa mahdollisimman leveää talveksi ja pohdin paljon tuohon uppoaisi maksimissaan.

Pikku kokoihinhan näissä tulee kyllä valmiina 27.5 kiekot.

----------


## jankki

No nyt löytyi omasta 2018 Spectralista särö chainstaysta. Noitahan oli enemmänkin tuolloin. Pistin viestiä Canyonille, saa nähdä mikä on lopputulos.

----------


## Katran

Tässä kun nyt alamäkikärpänen pääsi puraiseen ja aiheutti vahvana sivuoireena pyöräkuumeen, niin tie vei Canyonin sivuille.

Torque AL6 olisi haaveissa (toistaiseksi todellakin vain haaveissa, kun ei ole saatavilla saati ole rahaa moiseen), mutta tulevan varalle utelen mielipiteitä *kumpi kannattaisi ottaa: 27,5" vai 29"?* Hinta sama, specsit keulan joustoa lukuunottamatta (180 vs 170) samat. M-koko olisi kyseessä.

Nykyinen trailipyörä on 27,5" jäykkäperä 130 mm keulalla ja 2,6 tuuman renkailla. Menee mistä vaan kuski uskaltaa, mutta alamäkeen haluan kyl tarkoitukseen tehdyn täysjuuston. 27,5" on kyllä kiva ja varmasti ketterämpi kuin 29", mutta olisko alamäessä 29" kuitenkin must? Toistaiseksi menny vuokrakamoilla, jotka on tainneet kaikki olla 29".

----------


## kauris

29 on varmaan nopeampi jos sitä haluaa. 27.5 voi olla ketterämpi ja ainakin mahdolliset takarenkaan takapuoliosumat harvinaisempia. Itsellä joskus nappaa takarengas housuihin kiinni, jos hypyssä pitääkin oletettua enemmän työntää keulaa eteen ja takapuolta alas ja taakse.

----------


## quicksilver

Saakos tonne Canyonin Suomen konttoriin enää mitenkään yhteyttä kun ovat jossakin prosessiuudistajien palaverissa poistaneet paikallisen sähköpostin käytöstä. 

Lomakehan siellä on mutta prosessiuudistajien mielestä heitä voi lähestyä vain tietyissä asioissa. 

Onkos joku porsaanreikä josta sais asiakaspalvelua  :Hymy: .  Vai onko koko Suomen toiminto ajettu kenties alas?

----------


## Sambolo

Jos mulletti eio vaihtoehto ja meinaa muutakin kun ihan kikkailua ajaa niin kyllä 29” ois mun valinta.

----------


## kauris

> https://www.nettimaalikauppa.fi/3M-8...ppi-100mm-x25m
> 
> 24e







> Kiitos vinkistä. Laitoin tilaukseen. Olen suojannut paria perheemme pyörää pahimmista paikoista sillä Bilteman kalvolla ja hiustenkuivaajalla lämmittåmällä se kohtalaisesti taipuu mutkillekin mutta uskon 3m:n olevan parempaa. 3m:ää kyllä joskus googlasin mutta sitä oli vaikea löytää yhtään kohtuuhintaan.



Olis kiveniskuteipille tarvetta huomenna kun uusi pyörä tulee ja googlasin aiheesta niin löysin tällaisen viestini kevättalvelta 2021. En yhtään muista kirjoittaneeni tuota ja tuollaista teippiä ei löydy kotoa! Sähköpostista löytyi tilausvahvistus lopulta muttei erillistä viestiä siitä, että paketti olisi postista noudettavissa. Viestissä viitataan siihen, että siitä tulisi erillinen viesti tai tekstiviesti. Tekstiviestit eivät sim-kortin vaihdon takia ulotu harmi kyllä noin pitkälle. Erikoinen tapaus. Laitoin myyjälle viestiä ja yritän vielä uudelleen etsiä myös kotoa.

----------


## Suiza

Slik Graphics toimittaa mallikohtaiset ja laadukkaat teippisarjat. On monen tasoista suojauspakettia, moneen hintaan.
Toimitusaika keväällä oli alle viikko.

----------


## kauris

Varsinkin siihen korkeaan hintaan. Mä en tarvii teippausta kuin pahimpiin paikkoihin ja saan ne laitettu tuosta rullatavarasta ihan hyvin. Samalla siitä saa farmariauton takapuskurin päälle teipattua suojan. 
Toki pyörämallikohtaiset teipit olis varmaan kätevät ja joskus vähän harkitsin mutta en raaskinut maksaa. Invisiframe toinen kauppa joissa niitä paljon on. 80 puntaa näkyy olevan hinta ja siihen sitten kulut. Slik Graphics täysi setti on 135 euroa + postit.
Tai 70 euroa jos laittaa ne osat mitä itse aion rullasta laittaa https://www.slikgraphics.com/shop/ri...rotection-kit/

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Saakos tonne Canyonin Suomen konttoriin enää mitenkään yhteyttä kun ovat jossakin prosessiuudistajien palaverissa poistaneet paikallisen sähköpostin käytöstä. 
> 
> Lomakehan siellä on mutta prosessiuudistajien mielestä heitä voi lähestyä vain tietyissä asioissa. 
> 
> Onkos joku porsaanreikä josta sais asiakaspalvelua .  Vai onko koko Suomen toiminto ajettu kenties alas?



Jos ei voi lähettää sähköpostia ilman lomaketta niin on maatoiminnot ajettu alas? Aika jännä tapa ajatella  :Leveä hymy: 
Ainakin  Canyonin Suomen aspasta sai puhelimitse ihan fiksunoloista palvelua selvällä Turun murteella kun keväällä oli asiaa. +358 942 457 777 https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/contact...r-link-contact

----------


## Suiza

> Varsinkin siihen korkeaan hintaan. Mä en tarvii teippausta kuin pahimpiin paikkoihin ja saan ne laitettu tuosta rullatavarasta ihan hyvin. Samalla siitä saa farmariauton takapuskurin päälle teipattua suojan. 
> Toki pyörämallikohtaiset teipit olis varmaan kätevät ja joskus vähän harkitsin mutta en raaskinut maksaa. Invisiframe toinen kauppa joissa niitä paljon on. 80 puntaa näkyy olevan hinta ja siihen sitten kulut. Slik Graphics täysi setti on 135 euroa + postit.
> Tai 70 euroa jos laittaa ne osat mitä itse aion rullasta laittaa https://www.slikgraphics.com/shop/ri...rotection-kit/



Vaihtoehtojahan on monia. Itse laitoin merkkikohtaiset teipit, ovat 100% istuvat, kestävät ja hyvin suojaavat. Teippien hinta 135€ tuntuu kalliille, mutta kun sen suhteuttaa tuhansia maksavaan pyörähankintaan, ei se enää tunnu kalliille.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tuli vähän herätteenä tilattua outletista Spectral 125 CF8. 400€ alennusta tuli. Ollut tässä ajatuksena siirtyä takaisin luomupyörään. Eilen tilattu ja tänään on jo UPS:n matkassa. Saa nähdä lähteekö Spectral:ON CF7 sitten myyntiin kun tällä on päästy ajelemaan enemmän.

----------


## Jeeppi

Onko suosituksia mikä näistä maastopyöristä olisi hyvä lähes 40 vuotiaalle harrastajalle. Satunnaista maastopyöräajoa on tullut harrastettua helpossa maastossa vuodesta 2014 ja "ensipyörä" Grand canyon 8 AL voisi olla nyt vaihtokunnossa. Edellinen koko M (178/83 ja 73kg) oli oikein passeli.


Tuleva ajo on helppoa maastoa, pururataa, hiekkatietä ja haaveissa olisi ensi kesänä joku helpohkossa maastossa tapahtuva xc-kilpailu n 30km. Lenkit tuppaa olemaan pääsääntöisesti aika lyhyitä, harvoin yli tunnin. Pyörää ei käytetä työmatkalla ja vain satunnaisesti talvella.


Polkupyöräedulla saisin suunnilleen seuraavat vaihtoehdot: Lux World Cup CF 6, 7 tai Exceed CF SLX 8 ja näitä on myös varastossa.


Onko Luxissa tällä 850€ hintaerolla suuri merkitys?
Toisaalta olisin tänä vuonna tarvinnut kerran täysjoustoa.
Taustalla on pitkä palloilutausta ja reisissä on räjähtävyyttä enemmän kuin kestävyyttä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ei noilla luxin malleilla mitään järisyttävää eroa ole. Isoin ero nuo CF7:n kuitukiekot ja parempi keula (enemmän säätöjä). Kevyemmät kiekot antaa parempaa kiihtyvyyttä ja alentaa muutenkin pyörän painoa. Jos ei pääasiassa kisakäyttöön tule niin en oikee nää tolle 850€:lle arvoa. 

Voimansiirrossa ja jarruissa ei ole juuri muuta eroa, kuin paino. 

XT vaihdevivulla ketjua voi tiputtaa kerrälla pienemmälle rattaalle kaksi kerrallaan verrattuna SLX vivun yhteen. Siinä on ne voimansiirron toiminnalliset erot. 

Jarrujen osalta XT kahvoissa on ns bite point säätö verrattuna SLX kahvaan, mutta sekin säätö noissa shimanon kahvoissa on aika rajattu eikä siihe useimmilla käyttäjillä tule ikinä koskettua.

Pääasiassa tolla 850€:lla saa 0,5 kg (4%) pois painosta

----------


## #78

XT vaihdevipu mukavamman tuntuinen kuin slx. Muuten toiminnassa ei juuri eroa.
Minusta taas (cf6 vs cf 7)850€ saa ihan kelvolliset kiekot. Ei taida tonnilla olla montaa kuitukiekko sarjaa. 
Etenkin XC pyörässä kevyet kiekot on kyllä kivat.

----------


## Katran

> Jos mulletti eio vaihtoehto ja meinaa muutakin kun ihan kikkailua ajaa niin kyllä 29” ois mun valinta.



Mites tommone mulleti toimii ihan poluilla? Tai Torque ylipäätään?
Vois kiinnostaa, mut valmis Torque mullet on hiilikuituinen ja maksaa viis tonnia. :P 

Lauantaina Sappeella uskaltauduin ekaa kertaa punasiin mäkiin ja niissä kyl monta kertaa viisti 29” takarengas pyllyä, vaikka en hyppimistä vielä ees harrasta. Jyrkkä alamäki riitti.

Aika vahvasti oon kallistunut 27,5” kannalle.
Vauhti ei oo mulle pääasia, ku oon tämmöne nössö muutenki.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hokku

> Mites tommone mulleti toimii ihan poluilla? Tai Torque ylipäätään?
> Vois kiinnostaa, mut valmis Torque mullet on hiilikuituinen ja maksaa viis tonnia. :P 
> 
> Lauantaina Sappeella uskaltauduin ekaa kertaa punasiin mäkiin ja niissä kyl monta kertaa viisti 29” takarengas pyllyä, vaikka en hyppimistä vielä ees harrasta. Jyrkkä alamäki riitti.
> 
> Aika vahvasti oon kallistunut 27,5” kannalle.
> Vauhti ei oo mulle pääasia, ku oon tämmöne nössö muutenki.



Mulla Torque CF 7 29” kiekoilla. Parilla ekalla parkki kerralla varsinkin hypätessä rengas raapi takalistoon. Tuo oli kuitenkin tekniikka virhe itseltäni. Metsässä tottunut myötäilemään maaston muotoja, mutta parkissa ja hypätessä pitää painaa jaloilla vastaan eikä yrittää imeä isompia kumpuja. Toki varmaan pituudesta riippuvainen asia että kuinka helposti osuu. Mä oon 178cm ja inseam jonkun 81cm.

Itse en ole täällä pk-seudun poluilla erityisesti innostunut Torquesta. Siinä on liikaa joustoa poluille, ohjaus on omaan makuuni hidas ja pyörä tuntuu kankealta ja vauhdin pito ei tasaisella onnistu itseltäni ainakaan alkuperäisrenkain. Alamäet, joissa pyörä herää henkiin on harvassa ja nekin tuntuvat vähän liian tasaiselta. Toisaalta perus polkuajo on paikoin vaikeaa ja pyörä vie liikaa energiaa.

Lähipolut Kivikossa ovat hauskempia jäykkäperäisellä Stoicilla. Tasaisemman ja helpommat polut menee vielä mukavammin vasta hankitulla Chiselillä, joka ei ole perästä yhtä kova kuin Stoic.

Torque tuntuu lisäksi bikeparkissa punaisilla ja helpommilla reiteillä hieman liian pitkäjoustoiselta, mutta on silti ihan hauska ja en toki osaa ulosmitata suorituskykyä. Tänään kävin ajamassa ekan mustan radan eli Narnian Nuuksiossa edelleenjyrkemmällä keulakulmalla ja kaipasin kyllä loivempaa keulakulmas ja joustoakin oli varmaan sopivasti. Toistaiseksi tykkään itse bikeparkissa helpommista flow-pätkistä ja kuvittelisin, että niissä mullet voisi olla ketterämpi ja hauskempi. 

En itse silti viittä tonnia maksaisi ja harkitsisin esim. Spessun Statusta, jos olisin vaihtamassa mulletiin.

----------


## Suiza

Kesä ajeltu Torque CF 7 29. Muutama päivä parkissa ja 1500km sekalaisia traileja ympäri pohjoista Suomea. Ei ole mitään valittamista ajettavuuden, joustojen, jarrujen, ketteryyden tai minkään muunkaan osalta. Zep keula vain vastustanut öljyvuodon merkeissä, uudesta saakka. Kerran käynyt Canyonilla takuukorjauksessa, ei korjautunut. Nyt on toista kertaa, katsotaan korjautuuko?

----------


## Sambolo

Tänään huomas parkin mettäpätkällä hyvin 27.5 vs 29 eron, kaverilla oli 27 torque, vanhempaa mallia kylläkin, se polki eteenpäin kun ite saavutin vaikka jarruttelin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Mites tommone mulleti toimii ihan poluilla? Tai Torque ylipäätään?
> Vois kiinnostaa, mut valmis Torque mullet on hiilikuituinen ja maksaa viis tonnia.  
> 
> Lauantaina Sappeella uskaltauduin ekaa kertaa punasiin mäkiin ja niissä kyl monta kertaa viisti 29” takarengas pyllyä, vaikka en hyppimistä vielä ees harrasta. Jyrkkä alamäki riitti.
> 
> Aika vahvasti oon kallistunut 27,5” kannalle.
> Vauhti ei oo mulle pääasia, ku oon tämmöne nössö muutenki.



Tässä ollaan siinä tilanteessa että ajoasento vaatii korjaamista, jos rengas ottaa persuksiin kiinni. Mutta se ei tule kun ajamalla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Toki pienemmillä kuskeilla persosumaa tulee varmaan herkemmin. Itellä vaan pari keraa ottanu(viimeks hajos housut  :Leveä hymy:  ) ja kuten yllä
mainittu, olivat ajovirheitä.

----------


## kauris

Sama mulla, että silloin tällöin harvoin hyppyrissä osuu ja se johtuu siitä, että on joutunut korjaamaan pieleen mennyttä ponnistusta poikkeuksellisella painonsiirrolla. Esim Sappeella se kahvion terassin viereinen vähän isompi hyndä lähti pari kertaa sen verran pieleen, että osumaa perseeseen tuli. Mutta mulla on niin paksut housut nuo ajohousut, että kestivät hyvin. 
On pitänyt tänä kesänä koittaa taas laittaa kokeeksi 27.5 taakse tähän 29-pyörääni mutta vielä on kokeileminen jäänyt. Saa nähdä ehtiikö ennen kuin parkit sulkeutuu. Viime kesänä ajoin pari kertaa tuolleen ja ihan hyvä oli. Takapuoli ei ainakaan osu yhtä helposti oho-tilanteissakaan.

----------


## Katran

> Tässä ollaan siinä tilanteessa että ajoasento vaatii korjaamista, jos rengas ottaa persuksiin kiinni. Mutta se ei tule kun ajamalla. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Varmasti on korjaamista ajoaennossa kuten muussakin tekniikassa, ihan alottelija olen. Elokuussa ekaa kertaa parkissa eikä maastokokemsta muutenkaan paljoa ole.
Kosketukset on toki vain kevyitä hipaisuja, paitsi sen kerran kun putosin renkaan päälle samalla kun putosin reitiltä.

Hmmm... teette tästä valinnasta nyt kyllä vaikeeta.  :Leveä hymy:  Olin jo vahvasti 27,5" kannalla, mutta en taas enää tiiä. 
Pituutta joku 176-177 cm, sisälahje joku 82-83 cm.

Jatketaan kysymystä. Alunperin haaveilin Torque AL 6:sta, mutta AL 5:n väri suorastaan huutaa mun nimeä ja hintaakin olis ~600 e vähemmän. Eroja lähinnä voimansiirto & jarrut (Deore vs SLX) ja jousitus (FOX vs Rockshox). Kiekot on myös erit (RaceFace AR30 vs DT Swiss FR 2070 370LN).

AL5 29" https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...nfarbe=VT%2FGN
AL6 29" https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastop...rahmenfarbe=SR

Mitä ootte mieltä, kumpi olis hintaansa nähden parempi?

Voimansiirron en usko olevan ongelma. Onko jousituksessa ja kiekoissa jotain oleellista eroa, että kannattaisi maksaa ~600 e enemmän?

----------


## kauris

Mun mielestä myös al5 väri on todella hieno. Deoren osat ja zeb+super deluxe erittäin pätevät myös. Kaikki muukin tarpeellinen kuten hissitolppa löytyy al5 mallista. 
Itse valitsisin sen. Jää myös hyvin rahaa yli/varastoon jos vaikka kiekkoja tarvii/haluaa uusia myöhemmin.

edit. Jos ei aja kilpaa ja välitä siitä, että 29-29 on aavituksen nopeampi niin 27.5 on varmasti hyvä valinta. Eihän sillä ole oikeasti mitään väliä, jos joku laskettelee saman pätkän ihan vähän nopeammin isommilla kiekoilla. Kettyryys on 27.5 takakiekolla parempi, se saattaa olla ns. leikkisämpi ja onhan siinä takana sitä tilaa paremmin ajatellen takapuoliosumia.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Mites tommone mulleti toimii ihan poluilla? Tai Torque ylipäätään?
> Vois kiinnostaa, mut valmis Torque mullet on hiilikuituinen ja maksaa viis tonnia. :P 
> 
> Lauantaina Sappeella uskaltauduin ekaa kertaa punasiin mäkiin ja niissä kyl monta kertaa viisti 29” takarengas pyllyä, vaikka en hyppimistä vielä ees harrasta. Jyrkkä alamäki riitti.
> 
> Aika vahvasti oon kallistunut 27,5” kannalle.
> Vauhti ei oo mulle pääasia, ku oon tämmöne nössö muutenki.



Mun korvaan kuulostaa että olet aloitteleva harrastaja. Kerroit että sulla on 27,5 jäykkäperä ja nyt on puraissut alamäkikärpänen. Toisaalta koska kysyt myös miten torque toimii poluilla täytyy kysyä tarkentava kysymys: mitä se alamäkikärpäsen puraisu todellisuudessa tarkoittaa sun ajossa?

Tuollainen 16,5kg freeridepyörä on kuitenkin suunniteltu ihan muuhun kuin suomipolkujen ajoon. Pääsee sillä toki välttävästi sielläkin, mutta ei se tule olemaan läheskään niin hauskaa kuin sinne suunnitellulla pyörällä.

Nykyiset järeät trail/enduropyörät on todella kyvykkäitä myös parkkiin ja jos itselläni olisi ajot esimerkiksi 50/50 tai jopa 30/70 polulla ja parkissa, valitsisin canyonin mallistosta ennemmin spectralin. Edit: tai striven, mutta ei näytä nykyisellään olevan oikein saatavilla. Suosittelisin sua siis arvioimaan kriittisesti miten suuri osa niistä ajoista on siellä hissimäessä, jonne Torque on tarkoitettu. Ja mahdollisuuksien mukaan koeajamaan molemman tyyppisiä pyöriä ennen noin arvokasta hankintaa.

Ja mitä tulee 29  s. 27,5 niin sun kokoisena valitsisin 29:n ihan joka kerta, mihin ajoon tahansa. Suomessa monet parkitkin on niin täynnä kiveä ja juurta että paremmin rullaava pyörä etenee kivammin.

----------


## kauris

Toki parkkiajoa kannattaa olla ns. reilusti mutta itselläni on 180 joustava freeride pyörä raskailla renkailla (paino yht 17,2 kg) ja mulla on sillä hauskaa poluillakin Espoossa. Toki ajot 4/5 parkissa. Ja sitten tarvittaessa just jäykkäperä poluille jos siltä tuntuu että erilaista pyörää haluaa. Tosin nyt jäykkis pöllittiin ja tilalle tuli lyhytjoustoinen täpäri.

----------


## Katran

Vaikea tietenkin tietää mitä tulevaisuus tuo, mutta tässä loppukesästä  oon ollu 4 kertaa parkissa (eka kerta siis reilu kk sitten elokuun  alussa) ja sinä aikana ehtinyt käydä yhden alle 10 km lenkin mettässä omalla  pyörällä. Vahva epäily siis on, että jatkossakin tulee oleen hyvin  parkkipainotteista mun maastopyöräilyt. 

Polkukelpoisuutta kysyin  sillä ajatuksella, että voisko tuon nykyisen jäykkäperän myydä pois.  Mielellään sen tietty pitäisin, mutta kerrostalossa tulee eteen  tilaongelma ja olishan se kiva saada vähän lisärahaa uuden pyörän  hankintaan. Nykyisen mettäpyörän lisäksi on vielä 29" leikkimaasturi,  jolla ajelen hyötyajot, kauppareissut ym. Neulaspuloilla ym helpoilla  mettäpoluilla sillä pärjää, mutta vähänkään teknisemmässä tulee kyl itku  (Suntour XCM-keula ja kakka 3x9 vaihteisto).
Tähän kun vielä lisätään puoliskon pyörä ja ajoittain vierailevan teinin pyörä, niin parvekkeella ei mahu ku kääntyyn.  :Leveä hymy: 

Spectral  periaatteessa varmasti riittäisi, mutta en haluaisi olla heti ekana  kesänä itkemässä, että miksi en ottanut samalla rahalla Torqueta. :P

----------


## rndm

Jos pääpaino ei oo parkissa ja haluaa ajella poluilla myös paljon niin kannattaa ottaa Spectral. Geon puolesta ei tule missään raja vastaan ja joustoakin on suomen parkkeihin riittävästi. Tän lisäks erittäin hyvä poljettava ja kuituversiosta löytyy myös flip chip jota HI-asennossa pidettäessä toimii myös 27,5" rengas takana alamäkiajossa erittäin hyvin.

Jos yli 50% ajoista parkkia niin sitten toki Torquee alle vaan. Ainahan paras lopputulos on käyttötarkotukseen valittu pyörä mutta nykypäivän trail/enska välimaastossa olevat pyörät on  aika kovia allroundereita.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Tuli vähän herätteenä tilattua outletista Spectral 125 CF8. 400€ alennusta tuli. Ollut tässä ajatuksena siirtyä takaisin luomupyörään. Eilen tilattu ja tänään on jo UPS:n matkassa. Saa nähdä lähteekö Spectral:ON CF7 sitten myyntiin kun tällä on päästy ajelemaan enemmän.



Noniin, eilen pyörä saapui alle viikossa ja saatu ajokuntoon. Polte kova. 

Vaihdettu stemmi, tanko, satula ja renkaat tubelessina. Polkimineen, työkaluineen, pulloineen, garmin kiinnikkeellä ja noilla renkailla (assegai exo+ maxxgrip, dissector dd maxxgrip) vaaka asettu 15kg



Pitää jossain vaiheessa trimmaa noi vaijerit ja letkut kuhan saa kerättyä motivaatiota.

----------


## lego

^ kiva väri, mistä pussukka vaakaputkeen?

----------


## Mjkarhu

Eiks toi oo Canyonin oma framebag?

----------


## Suiza

> Eiks toi oo Canyonin oma framebag?



Onhan se. Käy heittämällä myös uuteen Torqueen.

----------


## Ricoor

Olen harkinnut Neuron al 6 ostamista. Minua jäi mietityttämään itselleni oikea koko. Canyonin laskuri ehdottaa minulle S-kokoa. Mittani ovat 174/78 ja kädet ovat pitkät suhteessa vartaloon. Haluaisin kuitenkin pyörän 29" renkailla  ja mietin että onko M koko liian iso?

----------


## Sambolo

No melko varmasti M sopivampi. Vertaile vaikka geolukuja nykyiseen pyörää tai muiden valmistajien ja suhteessa kokosuositukseen. Näistä tulee vähän väliä kyselyä kun canyon suosittaa pienempää.

----------


## Hokku

Neuronin geometria ja kokotaulukko vanhentuneet. Jos Neuron on saatava niin ehdottomasti M ellei jopa L, jossa ei toki varmaan saa penkkiä tarpeeksi alas. Itse kyllä suosittaisin, jotain muuta mallia.

----------


## Ricoor

> Neuronin geometria ja kokotaulukko vanhentuneet. Jos Neuron on saatava niin ehdottomasti M ellei jopa L, jossa ei toki varmaan saa penkkiä tarpeeksi alas. Itse kyllä suosittaisin, jotain muuta mallia.



Onko vastaavassa hintaluokassa jotain varteenotettavia kilpailijoita? Hankin ensimmäistä maastopyörää jolla olisi tarkoitus ajaa PK-seudun metsäpolkuja ja ainakin osa siirtymistä poluille.

----------


## Hokku

Neuronissa on kieltämättä hintaisekseen hyvät osat. Enkä ole suoraan sanottuna perehtynyt tuossa hintaluokassa täysjoustoihin. Kysymyksestä ei myöskään selviä millä ajat nyt ja minkälaista ajoa suunnitelmissa.

Canyonin valikoimasta Spectralit on yksi vaihtoehto. Polygon Siskiu T7 on toinen. Ovatko nuo sinulle parempia, niin sitä en osaa valitettavasti sanoa ????

----------


## Ricoor

> Neuronissa on kieltämättä hintaisekseen hyvät osat. Enkä ole suoraan sanottuna perehtynyt tuossa hintaluokassa täysjoustoihin. Kysymyksestä ei myöskään selviä millä ajat nyt ja minkälaista ajoa suunnitelmissa.
> 
> Canyonin valikoimasta Spectralit on yksi vaihtoehto. Polygon Siskiu T7 on toinen. Ovatko nuo sinulle parempia, niin sitä en osaa valitettavasti sanoa ????



Tarkoitus siis ajaa pääsääntöisesti erilaisia polkuja metsässä. Siirtymäajoa tulee 4-5km että pääsee lähimpiin pidempiin polkuihin. Ajoin aikaisemmin gravel pyörällä (myyty), mutta olin sillä usein liian kivikkoisilla ja juurakkoisilla poluilla ajamassa. Vuokrasin kesällä muutaman kerran maastopyörän ja tulin siihen tulokseen että se voisi olla mukavampi harrastusväline. Päädyin tuohon neuroniin sillä, että se olisi jonkinlainen kompromissi trail ja xc pyörän välillä.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Tarkoitus siis ajaa pääsääntöisesti erilaisia polkuja metsässä. Siirtymäajoa tulee 4-5km että pääsee lähimpiin pidempiin polkuihin. Ajoin aikaisemmin gravel pyörällä (myyty), mutta olin sillä usein liian kivikkoisilla ja juurakkoisilla poluilla ajamassa. Vuokrasin kesällä muutaman kerran maastopyörän ja tulin siihen tulokseen että se voisi olla mukavampi harrastusväline. Päädyin tuohon neuroniin sillä, että se olisi jonkinlainen kompromissi trail ja xc pyörän välillä.



Neuron on varmasti kuvailemaasi käyttöön oikein passeli peli. Se ei ole modernein aggressiivinen alamäkitykki mutta kompromissejahan joutuu joka tapauksessa tekemään, kun ajaa siirtymiä ja polkuja, ylä- ja alamäkiä sisältäviä lenkkejä.
M on sulle mittojen perusteella oikea koko.

----------


## kauris

Yt izzo kannattaa myös katsoa. Itse ostin juuri Core 2 mallin. Koska kuituinen etukolmio ja laadukas jousitus, hinta posteineen toki 3500 euroa. Tänään kävin sillä bike parkissakin ja toimi yllättävän hyvin niillä vähän vähemmän isoa kivikkoa sisältävillä reiteillä (Nuuksion easy, gump, snake ja cliff).

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä joku aika sitten ostin L koon Neuronin, itse olen 184 cm pitkä. 

Ja tykkään kovasti, tähän asti kun olen ajellut jäykkäperällä tai täysjäykällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Late_h

> Neuronin geometria ja kokotaulukko vanhentuneet. Jos Neuron on saatava niin ehdottomasti M ellei jopa L, jossa ei toki varmaan saa penkkiä tarpeeksi alas. Itse kyllä suosittaisin, jotain muuta mallia.



Nää on ehkä makuasioita, mutta mun nähdäkseni ihan toimiva geo ja kokotaulukko kohdillaan Neuronissa rennompaan polkuajeluun. L koon ohjaamo on kyllä aika pitkä 174cm kuskille. Varmasti hyvä pyörä muutenkin. Neuron al 7 näyttää tosi laadukkaalta paketilta hintaan nähden.

----------


## Hokku

Jos, vertaa reachia ja kokosuositusta vaikka edes muihin Canyonin maastopyöriin, niin Neuronissa suositellaan yhtä kokoa pienempää. Toki loivempi satulaputki kompensoi.

Itselläni oli vm. 2015 Spectral, jossa aika sama geo kuin neuronissa M-koossa.  En tykännyt sillä juurikaan ajaa ja se oli liian lyhyt vaikka asian myöhemmin vasta tajusin. Olen vähän pidempi eli 178cm ja 81cm, mutta lyhyet kädet. Ehkä nuo omat M-koon nykyisetkin Canyonit (Stoic, Torque) voisi olla vähän pidempiä. 

Varmasti toki makua-asioita osin,  mutta S ei kyllä voi olla oikea koko.

----------


## tubelix

Miten nopeasti Canyonin pyörät oikein myydään loppuun? Katselin yhtä maastopyörän mallia ja sopivan koon kohdalla luki "Tulossa pian", (olisikohan ollut arvio lokakuu-marraskuu tms.). Muutama viikko myöhemmin oli kuitenkin jo "Loppuunmyyty" ilmoitus vastassa.

----------


## TomiTapani

> Miten nopeasti Canyonin pyörät oikein myydään loppuun? Katselin yhtä maastopyörän mallia ja sopivan koon kohdalla luki "Tulossa pian", (olisikohan ollut arvio lokakuu-marraskuu tms.). Muutama viikko myöhemmin oli kuitenkin jo "Loppuunmyyty" ilmoitus vastassa.



Viime vuonna metsästin Spectral 29 -mallia. Ajattelin tarkistaa vielä ennen tilauspäätöstä geometrian edelliseen pyörään ja kun sen sain tehtyä, olivat toimitukset jo menneet heinäkuulta lokakuulle. Sen jälkeen tilausyritys päättyi siihen että olivatkin myyty jo loppuun. Onneksi seuraavana maanantaina löytyi yksittäinen pyörä tilattavaksi myös itselleni. Ostohousut täytyy kyllä olla jo valmiina kun pyörän tilaamisen suhteen on tehnyt päätöksen.

----------


## tubelix

> Viime vuonna metsästin Spectral 29 -mallia. Ajattelin tarkistaa vielä ennen tilauspäätöstä geometrian edelliseen pyörään ja kun sen sain tehtyä, olivat toimitukset jo menneet heinäkuulta lokakuulle. Sen jälkeen tilausyritys päättyi siihen että olivatkin myyty jo loppuun. Onneksi seuraavana maanantaina löytyi yksittäinen pyörä tilattavaksi myös itselleni. Ostohousut täytyy kyllä olla jo valmiina kun pyörän tilaamisen suhteen on tehnyt päätöksen.



Olisin kyllä tilannutkin, mutta missään vaiheessa ei ollut mahdollista lisätä tuotetta ostoskoriin. Aluksi oli painikkeena "ilmoita minulle" ja loppujen lopuksi olikin jo loppuunmyyty ja "katso samanlaisia pyöriä". Ei voi mitään.

----------


## Rusty

Onko Canyonin rungot jotenkin "isompia" kuin keskimäärin? Mietin M kokoista Neuron AL7.0 M koossa ja sille suositus koko menee vähän yli.

----------


## solisti

Canyonin maastorungot ei kyllä minusta ole isoja (kokemusta Dude ja Neuron). Neuron CF version kokosuositus tulee itselläkin lähes vastaan, mutta sekin tullee minusta pitkästä hissitolpasta, sitä ei juuri tarvinnut ala-asennosta nostaa.

----------


## kauris

Hissitolppaa joutuu pitämään satulasta polkiessa ala-asennossa? Ja ongelmana hissitolpan liikkeen pituus joka on liian pitkä? Nyt kuulostaa erikoiselta. Onko sulla sen kokoinen runko ja Canyonin perinteisesti vähän turhan pitkän satulaputken yhdistelmä, että et pysty hissitolppaa siis käytännössä hyödyntämään? Jos hissitolppa on oikeasti pidemmällä säätövaralla (tai edes 150 mm) niin voisin ymmärtää jos että huonolla tuurilla lyhytjalkainen ei saisi ihan yläasentoon tolppaa nostettua mutta että joutuisi alhaalla asti pitämään???

----------


## TomiTapani

> Onko Canyonin rungot jotenkin "isompia" kuin keskimäärin? Mietin M kokoista Neuron AL7.0 M koossa ja sille suositus koko menee vähän yli.



Canyonilla on pitkiäkin malleja, kuten uusi Strive, mutta Neuron on kyllä maltillisempaa geometriaa. Omasta mielestäni kannattaa pienellä varauksella suhtautua Canyonin kokosuositukseen ja vertailla mittoja edellisiin pyöriin jos ei ole koeajomahdollisuutta.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Hissitolppaa joutuu pitämään satulasta polkiessa ala-asennossa? Ja ongelmana hissitolpan liikkeen pituus joka on liian pitkä? Nyt kuulostaa erikoiselta. Onko sulla sen kokoinen runko ja Canyonin perinteisesti vähän turhan pitkän satulaputken yhdistelmä, että et pysty hissitolppaa siis käytännössä hyödyntämään? Jos hissitolppa on oikeasti pidemmällä säätövaralla (tai edes 150 mm) niin voisin ymmärtää jos että huonolla tuurilla lyhytjalkainen ei saisi ihan yläasentoon tolppaa nostettua mutta että joutuisi alhaalla asti pitämään???



Mä ymmärsin, että tolppa on alhaalla siellä istuinputkessa? Jos siis pitää tosiaan olla se hissitolppa alhaalla, niin sitten on kyllä väärän kokonen pyörä. Nopeasti laskuttu neuron cf xs:ssä pituus penkistä polkimelle on noin 700mm jos kampi on kello 6:ssa

----------


## Ricoor

> Onko Canyonin rungot jotenkin "isompia" kuin keskimäärin? Mietin M kokoista Neuron AL7.0 M koossa ja sille suositus koko menee vähän yli.



Minulle saapui viime viikolla Neuron AL 6 M koossa ja canyonin laskuri suositteli S kokoa (174cm/78 inseam). Pyörä on mielestäni oikean kokoinen eikä tunnu ajossa mitenkään isolta vaan jopa melko kompaktilta. Satulatolppa on korkea ja jouduin asentamaan hissitolpan melkein niin alas kuin sen saa jotta se on nostettaessa sopivalla korkeudella. Vaakaputki on myös melko korkealla.

----------


## kauris

Niin se varmaan on, että tarkoitettiin tolpan olevan niin syvällä rungossa kuin mahdollista mutta ei se tolpan pituus ole silloin se syypää vaan runko, jossa satulaputki on liian pitkä (päättyy liian korkealle keskiöön nähden). Tämä on ollut perinteisesti mm juuri Canyonin pyörissä se ongelma mikä on rajoittanut kokovalintoja. Ihan uusimmissa menty parempaan suuntaan mutta Neuron tosiaan jo aika vanha ja tämä asia siinä vähän ongelma.

Edit. Ricoor ehtikin väliin kirjoittamaan juuri samaa huomiota asiasta.

----------


## Kuminauha

Mä en kyllä nää mitään ongelmaa, jos tolppa on loppuun asti syvällä putkessa, jos se siis ei siinä tilanteessa oo liian korkeella tolpan ollessa ylhäällä. Aika harva kuitenkaan pitempää hissitolppaa pyöräänsä käsittääkseni on vaihtamassa, jos pyörän mukana tulevan kanssa ei oo toiminnallista ongelmaa.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Tähän asiaan yleinen huomio: myös tolppien ja satuloiden stack mitoissa on eroja, jopa yhteensä useampi sentti eri tolppa-satulayhdistelmien välillä. Lisäksi eri mallisten tolppien mekanismit vie eri verran tilaa ja niiden upotussyvyyskin samaan runkoon voi siksi vaihdella.

Ei voi siis suoraan geotaulukosta ja satulatolpan matkasta laskea kovinkaan luotettavasti miten ylös satula jää ylä-tai ala-asennossa maksimiupotuksella.

----------


## Kuminauha

Canyonin tapauksessa voi kun satulan korkeus keskiöön on ilmoitettu ja kuvista näkee, että dropperi mahtuu kokonaan satulaputken sisään. Toki toi geometriataulukko ei välttämättä ole oikein mitattu, sekin hyvin yleistä.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Canyonin tapauksessa voi kun satulan korkeus keskiöön on ilmoitettu ja kuvista näkee, että dropperi mahtuu kokonaan satulaputken sisään. Toki toi geometriataulukko ei välttämättä ole oikein mitattu, sekin hyvin yleistä.



Kyllä, mutta jos huomaa että tuo ilmoitettu luku jää turhan korkeaksi, voi siitä saada nipistettyä vielä vaikka pari senttiä vaihtamalla tolpan ja/tai satulan. En tiedä noiden canyonin käyttämien osien tarkkoja stack mittoja mutta huomiona, että jos tuntuu ST vähän pitkältä eikä haluaisi lyhyempää tolppaa, niin komponettejakin vaihtamalla voi saada helpotusta.

----------


## Hokku

> Minulle saapui viime viikolla Neuron AL 6 M koossa ja canyonin laskuri suositteli S kokoa (174cm/78 inseam). Pyörä on mielestäni oikean kokoinen eikä tunnu ajossa mitenkään isolta vaan jopa melko kompaktilta. Satulatolppa on korkea ja jouduin asentamaan hissitolpan melkein niin alas kuin sen saa jotta se on nostettaessa sopivalla korkeudella. Vaakaputki on myös melko korkealla.



Tätä yritin aiemmin sanoa. Neuronin geo on vanhentunut ja ei kannata sokeasti uskoa kokosuositusta. Pyörät on lyhyitä ja satulaputket pitkiä ja satulaputken kulmat loivia. Tuo taitaa täysjoustopuolella olla viimeinen malli, jossa näkyy Canyonin vanha filosofia sopivasta geosta. Muut mallihan on sitten moderneja ja jopa varsin pitkiä.

----------


## Sambolo

> Mä en kyllä nää mitään ongelmaa, jos tolppa on loppuun asti syvällä putkessa, jos se siis ei siinä tilanteessa oo liian korkeella tolpan ollessa ylhäällä. Aika harva kuitenkaan pitempää hissitolppaa pyöräänsä käsittääkseni on vaihtamassa, jos pyörän mukana tulevan kanssa ei oo toiminnallista ongelmaa.



Nimenomaan, tää on optimi tilanne jos dropperin saa slämmättyä pohjaan.

----------


## solisti

> Hissitolppaa joutuu pitämään satulasta polkiessa ala-asennossa? Ja ongelmana hissitolpan liikkeen pituus joka on liian pitkä? Nyt kuulostaa erikoiselta. Onko sulla sen kokoinen runko ja Canyonin perinteisesti vähän turhan pitkän satulaputken yhdistelmä, että et pysty hissitolppaa siis käytännössä hyödyntämään? Jos hissitolppa on oikeasti pidemmällä säätövaralla (tai edes 150 mm) niin voisin ymmärtää jos että huonolla tuurilla lyhytjalkainen ei saisi ihan yläasentoon tolppaa nostettua mutta että joutuisi alhaalla asti pitämään???



Ei, vaan Neuronin M-koon ja minun jalkojen pituus on alkuperäisellä hissitolpalla ideaali (tai nostin minä sitä tolppaa ehkä 15mm) ja koko joustomatkan voi hyödyntää. Pointti oli, että korkea satulatolppa ja pitkä hissitolppa on tuossa useimmille se rajoittava tekijä, ei esim. pyörän pituus. Toki tuota voi tolppaa vaihtamalla vähän muuttaa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tähän auttaa ainakin jossain pyörissä, esim spectral 125 cf:ssä, että hissitolpan liikematkaa saa lyhennettyä 25mm helposti.

----------


## jankki

2018 Spectral AL 6.0 linkuston laakereista, osaako joku varmistaa, että nämä on oikeat: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/bi...it/170843.html ja https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/bi...ot/170844.html

Nuo on tuolta pyörän tiedoista kohdasta "Sopivat varaosat" eli pitäisi olla mallin puolesta oikeat, mutta riittääkö nuo vai tarviiko vielä jotain?  :Hymy:

----------


## jankki

> No nyt löytyi omasta 2018 Spectralista särö chainstaysta. Noitahan oli enemmänkin tuolloin. Pistin viestiä Canyonille, saa nähdä mikä on lopputulos.



Tämä päättyi onnellisesti: reilussa kuukaudessa saapui postitse uusi chainstay.

----------


## Kanuuna

Satuin vahingossa katsomaan Lux CFR:ää Saksan sivuilta. Sehän on melkein 400 euroa halvempi Saksassa kuin Suomessa. Pitääkö nyt sanoa Saksan sukulaisille, että tuovat pyörän tullessaan? Vai tarviiko itse mennä kirjoille Saksaan? Ihan vaan sillä, että saisi halvemmalla. Ei vaan, ei ole tarvetta uudelle menopelille.

----------


## kauris

Alv Saksassa 19% ja Suomessa 24 %. Joutuvat perimään suomalaiselta tilaajalta Suomen alvin. Mutta voit pyytää saksalaista tuttua tilaamaan ja lähettämään sinulle.

----------


## ttsumak

Osaakos raati arvailla miten hyvin Torque 5 tai Torque 6 sopii sekalaiseen parkki/traili ajoon? Eikö nuo viihdy ihan maltillisesti metsässäkin jos tykkää muutenkin vähän veltommasta alustasta?
Kiinnostaisi tietää myös millainen ajotunnelma noissa Torqueissa on verrattuna pari vuotta vanhaan Spectraliin. Onko vanha M yhtä sopiva kuin "uusi" M?  :Hymy:

----------


## Hokku

> Osaakos raati arvailla miten hyvin Torque 5 tai Torque 6 sopii sekalaiseen parkki/traili ajoon? Eikö nuo viihdy ihan maltillisesti metsässäkin jos tykkää muutenkin vähän veltommasta alustasta?
> Kiinnostaisi tietää myös millainen ajotunnelma noissa Torqueissa on verrattuna pari vuotta vanhaan Spectraliin. Onko vanha M yhtä sopiva kuin "uusi" M?



Itsellä Torque 7 ja siitä olenkin omis ajatuksiani kirjoitellut. Alunperin oli tarkoitus 5 tai 6 tilata, mutta julkaisun jälkeen jahkailin liika niin piti ostaa tuo seiska, kun edullisemmissa odotus tuntui menevän liia pitkälle.

Parkkiin varmasti hyviä pelejä. Itselleni oikeutin tuota seiskan kovempaa hintaa keveydellä ja geometrian muutoksilla, joiden toivoin tekevän myös polkuajosta mielekkäämpää.

Sinänsä Torque nousee mäkeä hyvin ja kyllä sillä muutenkin kohtuullisesti metsässä ajelee ja paremmin rullaavat renkaat varmasti auttaisi. Itse tykkään kuitenkin lyhyempi joustoisemmasta ja ketterämmästä pyörästä polkuajossa, koska koen että se on hauskempaa.

Uutta Spectralia en ole ajanut kuin lyhyesti 125 mallisena, mutta se olisi oma valintani pidempijoustoisena poluille ja parkkiin. Ainakin jos laatuongelmat on selätetty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ttsumak

Mahtava kuulla mielipiteitä. Itsellä tosiaan on nyt ihan toimiva ja hyvä Spectral 160mm joustolla. Vahva halu kuitenkin saada kategoria 5 pyörä ja lisää joustoa, ettei tule pyörä pullonkaulaksi parkissa. Meinasin odottaa kesälle, mutta saatavuus on nyt, joten noh. Jospa se kutonen jouluksi tulee.

Mielenkiintoinen mielipide. MIelestäni tuo nykyinen 160mm spectral on oikein kiva laite myös poluilla. Ei haittaa yhtään tuo jouston määrä. Tästä syystä uskon että Torquen geometria + pari senttiä lisää ei menoa itselle haittaa.

Eniten jännittää miten tuo Float X2 performance toimii takana.

----------


## ttsumak

> Noniin, eilen pyörä saapui alle viikossa ja saatu ajokuntoon. Polte kova. 
> 
> Vaihdettu stemmi, tanko, satula ja renkaat tubelessina. Polkimineen, työkaluineen, pulloineen, garmin kiinnikkeellä ja noilla renkailla (assegai exo+ maxxgrip, dissector dd maxxgrip) vaaka asettu 15kg
> 
> 
> 
> Pitää jossain vaiheessa trimmaa noi vaijerit ja letkut kuhan saa kerättyä motivaatiota.



Minkäs takia vaihdoit ohjaustangonkin? Sekä mikäs tuo juomapullosysteemi oikein on?  :Hymy:  edit: jaa fidlock. vaikuttaapa näppärältä ja siistimmältä kuin perus telineet  :Hymy:

----------


## Bnito

> Mahtava kuulla mielipiteitä. Itsellä tosiaan on nyt ihan toimiva ja hyvä Spectral 160mm joustolla. Vahva halu kuitenkin saada kategoria 5 pyörä ja lisää joustoa, ettei tule pyörä pullonkaulaksi parkissa. Meinasin odottaa kesälle, mutta saatavuus on nyt, joten noh. Jospa se kutonen jouluksi tulee.
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen mielipide. MIelestäni tuo nykyinen 160mm spectral on oikein kiva laite myös poluilla. Ei haittaa yhtään tuo jouston määrä. Tästä syystä uskon että Torquen geometria + pari senttiä lisää ei menoa itselle haittaa.
> 
> Eniten jännittää miten tuo Float X2 performance toimii takana.



Sanoisin näin yleisesti että pitkäjoustoisella polkee ihan hyvin ne lenkit myös, kyllä ne kiipee tasasesti mutta hitaammin, mutta ne eivät oikein "leikkisiä" ole ellet ole todella taitava kuski, eli vaatii kyllä voimaa ja osaamista pitkäjoustoista "siirrellä" poluilla. Alamäkeen ajaessa sitten ovat hauskoja, eli vaativat sitä vauhtia, joten parkkikäytössä ovat kyllä oikeassa ympäristössä. 

Itsellä 190/190 joustava, vanhempi propain spindrift, toki ajo pää asiassa mäkeä alaspäin, kompromissi pyöräksi tuon aikanaan hommasin jolla oli tarkoitus ajaa pääasiassa parkkia ja sitten vähän polkuja. Kyllä sillä lenkitkin taittuu, mutta on se vähän tylsä poluilla. Sen vuoksi seuraavaksi olisi tarkoitus siirtyä lyhyempi joustoiseen loivan keulakulman omaavaan trailipyörään. Parkkiin kun on dh pyörä hommattu.

----------


## ttsumak

> Sanoisin näin yleisesti että pitkäjoustoisella polkee ihan hyvin ne lenkit myös, kyllä ne kiipee tasasesti mutta hitaammin, mutta ne eivät oikein "leikkisiä" ole ellet ole todella taitava kuski, eli vaatii kyllä voimaa ja osaamista pitkäjoustoista "siirrellä" poluilla. Alamäkeen ajaessa sitten ovat hauskoja, eli vaativat sitä vauhtia, joten parkkikäytössä ovat kyllä oikeassa ympäristössä. 
> 
> Itsellä 190/190 joustava, vanhempi propain spindrift, toki ajo pää asiassa mäkeä alaspäin, kompromissi pyöräksi tuon aikanaan hommasin jolla oli tarkoitus ajaa pääasiassa parkkia ja sitten vähän polkuja. Kyllä sillä lenkitkin taittuu, mutta on se vähän tylsä poluilla. Sen vuoksi seuraavaksi olisi tarkoitus siirtyä lyhyempi joustoiseen loivan keulakulman omaavaan trailipyörään. Parkkiin kun on dh pyörä hommattu.



Millä tavalla tylsä?

Olisi samaan rahaan tarjolla 29" versio, mutta kuitenkin tuntuu että 27.5" on itselle sopivampi leikkisyyden ja hallittavuuden takia. Ei ole tarve päästä poluilla kovempaa.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Itsellä oli 2020 160/190 ja 17.5kg painava polen evolink ja uskoisin tietäväni mitä Bnito hakee tylsyydellä. Kun jousitusmatka (ja samalla paino), kasvaa, vaatii pyörä entistä enemmän eforttia kikkailuun, koska jousitusmatka (ja paino), syö tuota tehoa. Karkeasti sanoen, mitä enemmän joustoa pyörässä, sitä suorempi ajolinja on suosiollisempi. Pyörän kääntely, ilmaan saaminen, painon siirtely, polkutehokkuus jne on vaikeampaa pidempijoustoisella pyörällä. 

Tiedän että tuolla porukka ajelee 190/190 sohvilla pitkiä lenkkejä ja todennäköisesti jopa kovempaa kuin osa vaikka trailipyörällä, mutta se kuitenkin vaatii parempaa kuntoa. Kuskin pitää olla paljon aktiivisempi tai sitten se jousitus vaan syö kaiken eteen tulevan alta. 

Täällä tällä hetkellä spectral 125 160mm keulalla flip chip high asennossa. Keulan pidentäminen 2cm ei vaikuttanut leikkisyyteen, koska perä on hyvin progressiivinen ja keulakin on säädetty aika samanlaiseksi, on vain tarpeen tullen hieman enemmän sitä oho-varaa. 

Yhteenvetona sanoisin, että kukaan muu ei tiedä mikä pyörä sinulle on paras, varsinkaan näin foorumilla. Monesti porukka vaan tuppaa ottamaan liian järeitä vehkeitä ajoihinsa, itse tein samaa vuosikaudet. Toki, en voi kieltää että tuo 190mm keulalla oleva evolink 158 ei olisi alamäessä ja parkissa ollut aivan helvetin hyvä laitos.

----------


## Bnito

> Itsellä oli 2020 160/190 ja 17.5kg painava polen evolink ja uskoisin tietäväni mitä Bnito hakee tylsyydellä. Kun jousitusmatka (ja samalla paino), kasvaa, vaatii pyörä entistä enemmän eforttia kikkailuun, koska jousitusmatka (ja paino), syö tuota tehoa. Karkeasti sanoen, mitä enemmän joustoa pyörässä, sitä suorempi ajolinja on suosiollisempi. Pyörän kääntely, ilmaan saaminen, painon siirtely, polkutehokkuus jne on vaikeampaa pidempijoustoisella pyörällä. 
> 
> Tiedän että tuolla porukka ajelee 190/190 sohvilla pitkiä lenkkejä ja todennäköisesti jopa kovempaa kuin osa vaikka trailipyörällä, mutta se kuitenkin vaatii parempaa kuntoa. Kuskin pitää olla paljon aktiivisempi tai sitten se jousitus vaan syö kaiken eteen tulevan alta. 
> 
> Täällä tällä hetkellä spectral 125 160mm keulalla flip chip high asennossa. Keulan pidentäminen 2cm ei vaikuttanut leikkisyyteen, koska perä on hyvin progressiivinen ja keulakin on säädetty aika samanlaiseksi, on vain tarpeen tullen hieman enemmän sitä oho-varaa. 
> 
> Yhteenvetona sanoisin, että kukaan muu ei tiedä mikä pyörä sinulle on paras, varsinkaan näin foorumilla. Monesti porukka vaan tuppaa ottamaan liian järeitä vehkeitä ajoihinsa, itse tein samaa vuosikaudet. Toki, en voi kieltää että tuo 190mm keulalla oleva evolink 158 ei olisi alamäessä ja parkissa ollut aivan helvetin hyvä laitos.



Tätä pitkälti ajoin takaa, hyvin selitetty.

Torque ei varmastikaan mene pieleen jos vaan mielenkiinnon kohde on enemmän alamäkeen ajaminen. Kyllä sillä lenkitkin varmasti ihan hyvin heittää. Niin paljon käytöstä kiinni, mihin sitä pyörää käyttää.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Osaakos raati arvailla miten hyvin Torque 5 tai Torque 6 sopii sekalaiseen parkki/traili ajoon? Eikö nuo viihdy ihan maltillisesti metsässäkin jos tykkää muutenkin vähän veltommasta alustasta?
> Kiinnostaisi tietää myös millainen ajotunnelma noissa Torqueissa on verrattuna pari vuotta vanhaan Spectraliin. Onko vanha M yhtä sopiva kuin "uusi" M?



Pitäisin ehdottomasti spectralin yleis pyöränä. Torque on ehdottomasti freeride/mäki pyörä. 

Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ttsumak

> Pitäisin ehdottomasti spectralin yleis pyöränä. Torque on ehdottomasti freeride/mäki pyörä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No toki sitä pitäisi vaikka kolme pyörää, mutta jos mahdollisuus on pitää vain yksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

> No toki sitä pitäisi vaikka kolme pyörää, mutta jos mahdollisuus on pitää vain yksi



Valitse ennemmin vaikka strive jos lompakossa paine riittää. 

Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hokku

> Millä tavalla tylsä?
> 
> Olisi samaan rahaan tarjolla 29" versio, mutta kuitenkin tuntuu että 27.5" on itselle sopivampi leikkisyyden ja hallittavuuden takia. Ei ole tarve päästä poluilla kovempaa.



Mielestäni Torquen tylsyys metsässä alamäissäkin tulee siitä, että sillä jään kauemmaksi omista ja pyörän rajoista, jolloin ei vaadita niin keskittynyttä ajoa ja pieni jännitys puuttuu. Toisaalta Torquen kanssa parkissa on tullut uskallusta ja varmuutta ylittää omia rajojani mitä on sitten pystynyt siirtämään ajoon jäykkäperällä ja lyhytjoustoisemmalla. 

Toki tuolta lähimetsistäkin varmasti löytyy droppeja ja muita, joista Torquellakin löytyisi sitä jännitystä.

Vaikka itse mainitsit, että nopeus ei ole tärkeää, niin itseäni vähän häiritsee, että lähimetsien lempi alamäki pätkällä Torque on itselleni hitaampi kuin Spectral 125 tai Ibis Ripley AF. En tiedä sitten johtuuko rengastuksesta, joustosta, säädöistä vai mistä.

Parkissa olen Torquen ollut tyytyväinen enkä ole kaivannut muuta. Siellä toki en pysty ulosmittaamaan suurta osaa pyörän potentiaalista, joten ehkä vähemmälläkin pärjäisi. Luulen myös että parkkiinkin on nopeampia pyöriä.

Strive olisi kyllä mielenkiintoinen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suiza

> Pitäisin ehdottomasti spectralin yleis pyöränä. Torque on ehdottomasti freeride/mäki pyörä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Torquella on maaliskuusta saakka ajeltu kaikki ajot. Pääosin polkuja, mutta myös alamäkeä. Hyvin toimii molemmissa. En aja kilpaa, joten sekuntien mittaamiseen ei tarvitse poluilla ryhtyä. Varmaan jokin XC pyörä olisi keveämpi, nopeampi tai ketterämpi, mutta kun omaksi iloksi vain poljen, ei haittaa pienet lisävastukset  :Vink:  Voin suositella Torqueta myös yleispyöräksi.

----------


## Sambolo

^mutku markkinointitiimit on sitä mieltä, et poluil ei voi olla hauskaa ku downcountry pyöräl!1 Mutjoo, varmaa yleispyöränä ottaisin ite 29 tai mullet versiona, tai oikeestaan muutenkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ttsumak

> Valitse ennemmin vaikka strive jos lompakossa paine riittää. 
> Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sillä summalla on käytännössä sama pitää nykyinen spectrali kuin laittaa 1500e lisää Torqueen  :Hymy: 
Nykyisessä spectralissakin on 160mm juustoa, että ei sekään mikään pikkujoustoinen ole, eikä oo haitannu missään.





> Torquella on maaliskuusta saakka ajeltu kaikki ajot. Pääosin polkuja, mutta myös alamäkeä. Hyvin toimii molemmissa. En aja kilpaa, joten sekuntien mittaamiseen ei tarvitse poluilla ryhtyä. Varmaan jokin XC pyörä olisi keveämpi, nopeampi tai ketterämpi, mutta kun omaksi iloksi vain poljen, ei haittaa pienet lisävastukset  Voin suositella Torqueta myös yleispyöräksi.



Mukava kuulla. Millainen kuski olet mitoiltasi? Itekin ajattelen että lisävastus voi olla vain plussaa  :Hymy: 





> ^mutku markkinointitiimit on sitä mieltä, et poluil ei voi olla hauskaa ku downcountry pyöräl!1 Mutjoo, varmaa yleispyöränä ottaisin ite 29 tai mullet versiona, tai oikeestaan muutenkin



Kyllä mie tässä vähän vielä haaveilen, että jos kohtalo puuttuu peliin niin 29" Torque tulee saataville.

----------


## Suiza

> Sillä summalla on käytännössä sama pitää nykyinen spectrali kuin laittaa 1500e lisää Torqueen 
> Nykyisessä spectralissakin on 160mm juustoa, että ei sekään mikään pikkujoustoinen ole, eikä oo haitannu missään.
> 
> 
> 
> Mukava kuulla. Millainen kuski olet mitoiltasi? Itekin ajattelen että lisävastus voi olla vain plussaa 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllä mie tässä vähän vielä haaveilen, että jos kohtalo puuttuu peliin niin 29" Torque tulee saataville.



Pyörä on Torque 29 CF7, koko M. Itse olen 177/82 ja apinaindeksi 1.08. Minulle koko on juuri sopiva. Talvipyöränä on Neuron ON sekin kokoa M. Torque on näistä tilavampi mitoitukseltaan.

----------


## Bnito

Halvin stoic ois tarjouksessa. Mietin medium kokoista itselle talvipyöräksi, itsellä mittaa 170cm,  canyon suosittelee s kokoa, mutta en halua enään lisää 27.5 vanteisia pyöriä vaan 29 pitäisi päästä koittamaan. Nyky pyörässä reach 445, stoic m 455. Satulaputki 0.5 astetta jyrkempi stoicissa. 

Oisin itse sitämieltä että stoic mediumina voisi myös mennä. Tosiaan isoin motivaattori päästä 29 rinkuloita koittaan perus poluilla alamäkipainotteisessa ajossa.

----------


## Lare

Mitenkäs Canyonin koot menee käytännössä? Pitäis hommata 10v 145cm ja 12v 152cm uutta pyörää. Ekalle ainakin naisten malli xs kokoisena. 12v kundi on vähän hankalampi. Stoic olis kiikarissa, mutta suositus koko xxs hämää, oletin että xs olisi sopiva

----------


## Vivve

Kannattaa käydä koeajamassa. Hankala muuten hommata lapselle pyörää.

----------


## Ranttu

Stoic 2 on talvipyöräksi sikäli huono, että keula muuttuu pakkasella jäykäksi. Kokoasiasta sen verran, että minulla on L ja omat mitat 181/86. Omaan makuun pyörä on aika lailla sopivan ja liian ison rajalla, mutta paljonhan se on mausta, ajotavasta ja maastosta kiinni.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

En suosittele tuon takia skippaamaan, kyseinen "vika" koskee lähes kaikkia keuloja talvikäytössä. Siksi jos talvella enemmän ajelee, vaihdetaan/vaihdatetaan huomattavasti ohuemmat ja pakkaskestävämmät öljyt jousituskomponentteihin. Omasta mielestä talvipolut on kuitenkin sen verran tasoitetut että täyttä kapasiteettia ei välttämättä tarvitse, toki häiritsee jos rebound on erittäin hidas (korostuu nykykeuloilla erityisesti kevyillä kuskeilla).

----------


## Ranttu

Itsekin olen kyllä pärjännyt lumen tasoittamilla poluilla tahmeallakin keulalla, ja tykännyt muuten pyörästä kovasti. Stoicin Suntour XCR:n sisällä ei ilmeisesti ole öljyä vaan rasvaa ja tahmaaminen on todella voimakasta. En jättäisi sen takia pyörää kauppaan tuolla hinnalla, mutta ajattelin kuitenkin varoittaa.

----------


## Viltsus

Canyon on nähtävästi pistänyt useamman mallin alennukseen, ml. uusi Strive. Onkohan kukaan päässyt kokeilemaan uutta Strivea? Saatavilla enää L kossa, jossa reach on 500-510mm. Meneeköhän jo 180cm kuskilla aivan liian isoksi metsässä ajettavaksi?

----------


## kauris

Taitaa mennä. Itse 185 senttisenä voisin ehkä uskaltaa ottaa tuon mittaisen.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Canyon on nähtävästi pistänyt useamman mallin alennukseen, ml. uusi Strive. Onkohan kukaan päässyt kokeilemaan uutta Strivea? Saatavilla enää L kossa, jossa reach on 500-510mm. Meneeköhän jo 180cm kuskilla aivan liian isoksi metsässä ajettavaksi?



Vastaan että menee. Taitaa jack moir ajaa M koon rungolla. 

Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Ite hyvänä päivänä 182cm ja mulla yli 500 reachi ei ole mielestäni liikaa ollut. Kattoisin muitaki mittoja kyllä.

----------


## eratt

Spectralin mukana tulleesta pussukasta löytyi hopeanvärinen tahnapussi tms ja seitsemän kullanväristä n. 1x10mm tappia. Mitähän noilla voi tehdä?

----------


## SBIAN

no tuo tahna on tarkoitettu satulatolpalle, eli tahna sivellään tolppaan ennen asennusta. Tarkoitus tuolla on estää tolpan natinat joita saattaa esintyä jos ei tuota tahnaa laita, estää ehkä myös kulumista.

----------


## eratt

> no tuo tahna on tarkoitettu satulatolpalle, eli tahna sivellään tolppaan ennen asennusta. Tarkoitus tuolla on estää tolpan natinat joita saattaa esintyä jos ei tuota tahnaa laita, estää ehkä myös kulumista.




Canyoneiden mukana tulee yleensä sellainen toisen näköinen asennustahnapussi. En nyt muista, tuliko Spectralinkin mukana vai käytinkö jotain vanhaa asennustahnaa. Tuo hopeanvärinen pussi ja ne kullanväriset tapit tulivat samassa pakkauksessa, joten mietin, liittyvätkö ne jotenkin yhteen...

----------


## eratt

No nyt rupeskin raksuttaan. Niillä tapeilla voi poistaa liiallisen välyksen Oneupin dropperista.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Canyoneiden mukana tulee yleensä sellainen toisen näköinen asennustahnapussi. En nyt muista, tuliko Spectralinkin mukana vai käytinkö jotain vanhaa asennustahnaa. Tuo hopeanvärinen pussi ja ne kullanväriset tapit tulivat samassa pakkauksessa, joten mietin, liittyvätkö ne jotenkin yhteen...



Joo tuo rasva ei välttämättä ole satulatolpan ja rungon väliin laitettavaa. Jos kyseessä oneupin tolppa niin se on tolpan sisälle laitettavaa. 

Lähetetty minun LE2113 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zort

> No nyt rupeskin raksuttaan. Niillä tapeilla voi poistaa liiallisen välyksen Oneupin dropperista.



OneUp V2 hissitolpan mukana tulee 10 mm pituiset tapit joilla tarvittaessa voi shimmata (eli tässä tapauksessa lyhentää) tolpan sisäänpainumismatkaa 10 tai 20 mm riippuen siitä montako tappia eli shimmiä käyttää. Suosittelen tutustumaan OneUpin nettisivuihin, siellä tämä yksinkertainen toimenpide on demonstroitu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eratt

> OneUp V2 hissitolpan mukana tulee 10 mm pituiset tapit joilla tarvittaessa voi shimmata (eli tässä tapauksessa lyhentää) tolpan sisäänpainumismatkaa 10 tai 20 mm riippuen siitä montako tappia eli shimmiä käyttää. Suosittelen tutustumaan OneUpin nettisivuihin, siellä tämä yksinkertainen toimenpide on demonstroitu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joo, näitä ne on. Välystapit näyttää kuvassa äkkiseltään samalta.

----------

